# Cycle Buddy Central!



## horseypants

*latest update 20120416 @ 5pm PT*

Hi All, 

Please join us! Tell us how long your cycle is and what day you're on today. If you know what cycle day you generally o on, spill it. Hope you had a great weekend. This week don't forget to :sex:

-The horseypants


----------



## cckarting

hi horsey, i'm on cd 5 today, have had irregular cycles, am here willing to wait it out with you!


----------



## piggywiggy

Hi horsey I am currently on cd3 of 29/30 day cycle. Trying to conceive :baby: no 1. Had an early miscarriage in Dec 11. Followed SMEP last month but no luck. Trying again this month and have everything crossed for a BFP. Heres hoping March is our month:happydance:


----------



## wantabubba

Goodluck to you ladies! I am really unsure what CD I am on, I started February 13 on clomid, and having had no period at all for 10 months, I don't know what cycle I'm really on! Would this make me on CD17 since it's 17 days from Feb 13 today? Sorry if I sound so stupid haha! 

Baby dust!! xx :dance:


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks for the invite Horseypants!

My cycles were a little crazy after stopping BC (anywhere from 33 days to 49) but they seem to be evening out around 33-35 days after I started working out a little more. I'm hoping they stay in ths range! :)


----------



## drsquid

im cd 4. round two of femara 5mg. got a notice from fedex that my sperm is on its way


----------



## Hausfrau

drsquid said:


> im cd 4. round two of femara 5mg. got a notice from fedex that my sperm is on its way

Fedex really does deliver everything! Hehe :)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey horsey! Haus! I'm officially waiting for my :witch: to come Friday but if she shows up on time, I will ovulate again 3 Fridays from now as well! My cycles are around 28 days  yay for this thread! Can't wait to meet more cycle buddies!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies. My cycles run between 25-30 days. I am on either CD 5 or 6. Thanks for setting this up Horseypants.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hey horsey! Haus! I'm officially waiting for my :witch: to come Friday but if she shows up on time, I will ovulate again 3 Fridays from now as well! My cycles are around 28 days  yay for this thread! Can't wait to meet more cycle buddies!

Hey sweetpea!


----------



## PinkLove22

DPO 16/17 Who knows anymore! All I know is no AF yet. Two days late


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Hey horsey! Haus! I'm officially waiting for my :witch: to come Friday but if she shows up on time, I will ovulate again 3 Fridays from now as well! My cycles are around 28 days  yay for this thread! Can't wait to meet more cycle buddies!
> 
> Hey sweetpea!Click to expand...

hey haus!! :holly::holly: lol


----------



## sweetpea417

PinkLove22 said:


> DPO 16/17 Who knows anymore! All I know is no AF yet. Two days late

Pink- are you sure you are not preggy?! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Hey horsey! Haus! I'm officially waiting for my :witch: to come Friday but if she shows up on time, I will ovulate again 3 Fridays from now as well! My cycles are around 28 days  yay for this thread! Can't wait to meet more cycle buddies!
> 
> Hey sweetpea!Click to expand...
> 
> hey haus!! :holly::holly: lolClick to expand...

LOL! I seriously laughed out loud, my hubby may think I'm crazy!!


----------



## cckarting

hello ladies, just wanted to say hi to all of yoU!


----------



## Hausfrau

cckarting said:


> hello ladies, just wanted to say hi to all of yoU!


Hello! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

cckarting said:


> hello ladies, just wanted to say hi to all of yoU!

Hi there!


----------



## cckarting

hope everyone is getting along well today, on cd 6 today. One more clomid pill, then on to starting the opk's! hoping i O this cycle fx.


----------



## Hausfrau

cckarting said:


> hope everyone is getting along well today, on cd 6 today. One more clomid pill, then on to starting the opk's! hoping i O this cycle fx.

Good luck! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Hi again horsey! And hello to everyone else! :hi:

CD 10 here so technically I am a little ahead but not really because I have long irregular cycles. My average O day is CD 33 but I have been taking Vitex (agnus castus) for a couple months and am praying this cycle is a little shorter, so hopefully I will be in the TWW the last two weeks of March as well!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hi again horsey! And hello to everyone else! :hi:
> 
> CD 10 here so technically I am a little ahead but not really because I have long irregular cycles. My average O day is CD 33 but I have been taking Vitex (agnus castus) for a couple months and am praying this cycle is a little shorter, so hopefully I will be in the TWW the last two weeks of March as well!

Hello! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again horsey! And hello to everyone else! :hi:
> 
> CD 10 here so technically I am a little ahead but not really because I have long irregular cycles. My average O day is CD 33 but I have been taking Vitex (agnus castus) for a couple months and am praying this cycle is a little shorter, so hopefully I will be in the TWW the last two weeks of March as well!
> 
> Hello! :)Click to expand...

Morning everyone!


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey sweetpea! Is the :witch: staying away?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Hey sweetpea! Is the :witch: staying away?

No :witch: yet but it is still early... I just ranted in our other forum a lil bit about it ;P

She feels close but is actually due Friday. :bfn: this morning but temp went up slightly (From 97.6 to 97.8). Not sure what to think...


----------



## Hausfrau

I saw the other post after coming here :dohh:

Temp rises are good!! Good luck!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> I saw the other post after coming here :dohh:
> 
> Temp rises are good!! Good luck!! :)

Even a small little temp rise? And :bfn: all over the place? I am skeptical :nope:


----------



## Hausfrau

Hmm, I'm not sure. I've always heard a temp rise is good, but not sure how much of a rise.

Crap, I forgot to temp this morning!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure. I've always heard a temp rise is good, but not sure how much of a rise.
> 
> Crap, I forgot to temp this morning!!

One missed day won't hurt!


----------



## Hausfrau

I missed cd1 too :wacko: am I still okay?


----------



## cckarting

haus your fine! i forgot to temp 2 times already this cycle. Most women don't even start temping until after af has finished. I didn't use to but it seems as though i would get out of the habit of temping and forgot some important days, so i just continuously temp now, and i still miss a few days lol! day 4 of clomid one more to go!!! still feeling pretty normal, only thing i've notices is my bb's are starting to hurt, hopefully a good sign?? bought my opk's yesterday so i'm all set to go for this cycle.


----------



## Hausfrau

cckarting said:


> haus your fine! i forgot to temp 2 times already this cycle. Most women don't even start temping until after af has finished. I didn't use to but it seems as though i would get out of the habit of temping and forgot some important days, so i just continuously temp now, and i still miss a few days lol! day 4 of clomid one more to go!!! still feeling pretty normal, only thing i've notices is my bb's are starting to hurt, hopefully a good sign?? bought my opk's yesterday so i'm all set to go for this cycle.


Really? *sigh of relief* lol 

My bb's usually hurt around ovulation! :) Good luck!!


----------



## piggywiggy

Hi ladies how are we all today?:hi: cd 4 for me now and just waiting for :witch: to leave so we can get on with :sex: If my cycle is 29/30 days long tho and i get my smiley face on opk on cd16 do u think my luteal phase is too short? :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> I missed cd1 too :wacko: am I still okay?

You are totally ok


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I missed cd1 too :wacko: am I still okay?
> 
> You are totally okClick to expand...


Yay! Thanks! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

piggywiggy said:


> Hi ladies how are we all today?:hi: cd 4 for me now and just waiting for :witch: to leave so we can get on with :sex: If my cycle is 29/30 days long tho and i get my smiley face on opk on cd16 do u think my luteal phase is too short? :wacko:

I think its considered short if it's under 10 days so yours would be just right if you O'd on CD16 ;)


----------



## piggywiggy

Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!


----------



## sweetpea417

piggywiggy said:


> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!

girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:

I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:


----------



## horseypants

horseypants - cd4 of 35
cckarting - CD6 of 29/38 *clomid
piggywiggy - cd4 of 29/30
wantabubba - cd17 of ? *clomid
hausfrau - cd3 of 35
drsquid - cd5 of 29
sweetpea - cd28 of 29 *2ww
babyfeva - cd6 of 25/30 
pinklove22 - 2 days late in the 2ww!
rachel789 - cd10 of 48


cckarting - hiya and welcome! i'm putting you down for 29 this month with a not that your longer average cycle seemed to be about 38 days. i'm using fertility friend and psychic abilities to round those numbers out! i'm thinking of pairing you with piggywiggy, for this month who happens to be the person below you :). tell me when you o and i'll make an adjusted suggestion for the 2ww! i'm obviously just trying this for the firt time, so if you think my suggestion was a miss, tell me

piggywiggy - i too am hoping march is your month :). i'm going to be really excited to put up our list of bpfs! i'm not a doctor, just a recreational psychic, and i agree with sweetpea and say your lp is good. :)

wantabubba - good luck to you mammazita! i'm unsure too! are you using opks? lets update when you figure out an o date! for now, i'm counting you as cd17, but how long are your cycles usually? more clues please!

hausfrau - glad you're here! is your ticker right? correct me if i'm wrong! 
drsquid - hey girl. i wish my mom was cool like you. ur gonna have a lucky lil baby. how long is your cycle generally?

sweetpea - you are still in it!! i'm counting you as CD27 of 29 is that right? :dust:

babyfeva - you are so very welcome. i'm glad you are here. :). how many days was your cycle last time around? i'm putting you down as cd6.

pinklove - you are still in it!!! cheering you on! :dust:

rachel789 - nice to see you! lets make an adjustment after o to make sure we get good matches for the 2ww, so tell me when you think you o-ed!


----------



## kalmeida1985

Hello all. I am on cycle day 3 and start femara 2.5mg tonight. I usually ovulate about day 14 or 15 and have AF day 28. Don't know if the femara will change that at all. Would love some ttc buddies :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> horseypants - cd4 of 35
> cckarting - CD6 of 29/38 *clomid
> piggywiggy - cd4 of 29/30
> wantabubba - cd17 of ? *clomid
> hausfrau - cd3 of 35
> drsquid - cd5 of 29
> sweetpea - cd28 of 29 *2ww
> babyfeva - cd6 of 25/30
> pinklove22 - 2 days late in the 2ww!
> rachel789 - cd10 of 48
> 
> 
> cckarting - hiya and welcome! i'm putting you down for 29 this month with a not that your longer average cycle seemed to be about 38 days. i'm using fertility friend and psychic abilities to round those numbers out! i'm thinking of pairing you with piggywiggy, for this month who happens to be the person below you :). tell me when you o and i'll make an adjusted suggestion for the 2ww! i'm obviously just trying this for the firt time, so if you think my suggestion was a miss, tell me
> 
> piggywiggy - i too am hoping march is your month :). i'm going to be really excited to put up our list of bpfs! i'm not a doctor, just a recreational psychic, and i agree with sweetpea and say your lp is good. :)
> 
> wantabubba - good luck to you mammazita! i'm unsure too! are you using opks? lets update when you figure out an o date! for now, i'm counting you as cd17, but how long are your cycles usually? more clues please!
> 
> hausfrau - glad you're here! is your ticker right? correct me if i'm wrong!
> drsquid - hey girl. i wish my mom was cool like you. ur gonna have a lucky lil baby. how long is your cycle generally?
> 
> sweetpea - you are still in it!! i'm counting you as CD27 of 29 is that right? :dust:
> 
> babyfeva - you are so very welcome. i'm glad you are here. :). how many days was your cycle last time around? i'm putting you down as cd6.
> 
> pinklove - you are still in it!!! cheering you on! :dust:
> 
> rachel789 - nice to see you! lets make an adjustment after o to make sure we get good matches for the 2ww, so tell me when you think you o-ed!

This cycle was 33 days, I'm thinking they will be anywhere from 33-35 days, so my ticker should hopefully be accurate! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!
> 
> girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:
> 
> I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:Click to expand...

Sweetpea, don't ever change! I obsess over everything too, but my hubby is against charting, and opks (he feels it will just happen), so I need someone to obsess with! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

kalmeida1985 said:


> Hello all. I am on cycle day 3 and start femara 2.5mg tonight. I usually ovulate about day 14 or 15 and have AF day 28. Don't know if the femara will change that at all. Would love some ttc buddies :)

Welcome! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!
> 
> girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:
> 
> I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetpea, don't ever change! I obsess over everything too, but my hubby is against charting, and opks (he feels it will just happen), so I need someone to obsess with! LolClick to expand...

I LOVE that I have you guys to obsess with. It really just makes me feel better to talk with others just like me!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!
> 
> girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:
> 
> I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetpea, don't ever change! I obsess over everything too, but my hubby is against charting, and opks (he feels it will just happen), so I need someone to obsess with! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE that I have you guys to obsess with. It really just makes me feel better to talk with others just like me!Click to expand...

Yes me too! :) Our (well mine! Lol) DH just doesn't understand!


----------



## Rachel789

I will keep you posted! It is always a mystery to me what is going to happen each cycle, I always hope for the best though.


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!
> 
> girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:
> 
> I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetpea, don't ever change! I obsess over everything too, but my hubby is against charting, and opks (he feels it will just happen), so I need someone to obsess with! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE that I have you guys to obsess with. It really just makes me feel better to talk with others just like me!Click to expand...

I agree it is so nice to have others to obsess with! :haha: Good luck to you I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:
 

> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!
> 
> girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:
> 
> I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetpea, don't ever change! I obsess over everything too, but my hubby is against charting, and opks (he feels it will just happen), so I need someone to obsess with! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE that I have you guys to obsess with. It really just makes me feel better to talk with others just like me!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it is so nice to have others to obsess with! :haha: Good luck to you I hope you get your BFP!!Click to expand...

Thank you!! Same to you :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!
> 
> girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:
> 
> I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetpea, don't ever change! I obsess over everything too, but my hubby is against charting, and opks (he feels it will just happen), so I need someone to obsess with! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE that I have you guys to obsess with. It really just makes me feel better to talk with others just like me!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes me too! :) Our (well mine! Lol) DH just doesn't understand!Click to expand...

Men just don't get it. My DH is pretty good about it and agrees especially with my unpredictable cycles that charting is a good idea but his eyes tend to roll in the back of his head when I start getting too detailed about what is happening on a daily basis, I think because of that I am better off just talking to you ladies about it! :dohh:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sweet pea it's so hard not to obsess over everything!!
> 
> girrrrrl don't i know it! I am an obsesser about everything baby-related and everything related to my cycles :wacko:
> 
> I drive myself crazy every month. It's sooooo hard not to when you just want that :bfp: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetpea, don't ever change! I obsess over everything too, but my hubby is against charting, and opks (he feels it will just happen), so I need someone to obsess with! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE that I have you guys to obsess with. It really just makes me feel better to talk with others just like me!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes me too! :) Our (well mine! Lol) DH just doesn't understand!Click to expand...
> 
> Men just don't get it. My DH is pretty good about it and agrees especially with my unpredictable cycles that charting is a good idea but his eyes tend to roll in the back of his head when I start getting too detailed about what is happening on a daily basis, I think because of that I am better off just talking to you ladies about it! :dohh:Click to expand...

Mine doesn't get the obsession either. Men don't have to analyze all their symptoms and whatnot they just get to :sex: and not worry about the rest of it!

I just try NOT to talk about it all the time with him and save it all for you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I know I always tell me DH he has it so easy!


----------



## Happily

I have no idea how long my cycle will be this time, I used to (before BC pills) have a 32-35 day cycle. I am currently on CD 5.


----------



## Hausfrau

I don't talk about it at all with DH lol. He thinks I stress too much over it, well duh lol


----------



## horseypants

hi happily :) lets say you're on cd5 of 32/35 for now and update when you o! ...by the way, you can check multiple days in the poll ;)


----------



## piggywiggy

My DH does his best to be supportive cos he wants a :baby: just as much as me but hes all relaxed and like it will happen when it happens and im like it needs to happen NOW!!! :hissy: Patience is not one of my strong points lol


----------



## Hausfrau

piggywiggy said:


> My DH does his best to be supportive cos he wants a :baby: just as much as me but hes all relaxed and like it will happen when it happens and im like it needs to happen NOW!!! :hissy: Patience is not one of my strong points lol

My DH is the same way, very relaxed and says it will happen when it happens :wacko: This is only my second cycle but I'm always like "what am I doing wrong??" "I need to do x, y, and z next time!!!!" lol :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey, this thread really took off! I like it! :)


----------



## Rachel789

I was somewhat relaxed the first few months. I told myself back then I won't get frustrated until I hit the 6 month mark and I won't flip out until I hit the one year mark. Well I have hit the 6 month mark so I am officially frustrated but I won't lose it until the one year mark :haha:


----------



## piggywiggy

Hausfrau said:


> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> My DH does his best to be supportive cos he wants a :baby: just as much as me but hes all relaxed and like it will happen when it happens and im like it needs to happen NOW!!! :hissy: Patience is not one of my strong points lol
> 
> My DH is the same way, very relaxed and says it will happen when it happens :wacko: This is only my second cycle but I'm always like "what am I doing wrong??" "I need to do x, y, and z next time!!!!" lol :)Click to expand...

I came off bc in aug 11 and we were not trying not preventing for a couple of months but now we are trying everything. I am armed with pre-seed, opks, charting and enough vitamins to start a shop this month :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

piggywiggy said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> My DH does his best to be supportive cos he wants a :baby: just as much as me but hes all relaxed and like it will happen when it happens and im like it needs to happen NOW!!! :hissy: Patience is not one of my strong points lol
> 
> My DH is the same way, very relaxed and says it will happen when it happens :wacko: This is only my second cycle but I'm always like "what am I doing wrong??" "I need to do x, y, and z next time!!!!" lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> I came off bc in aug 11 and we were not trying not preventing for a couple of months but now we are trying everything. I am armed with pre-seed, opks, charting and enough vitamins to start a shop this month :rofl:Click to expand...

Have you tried preseed before? Did you like it??


----------



## horseypants

haha piggywiggy me too armed to the teeth and business :) i HAVE hit the year mark so ya, i'm bonkers for baby. totally tell us about preseed if you have experience. i'm delving into it this cycle too.

kalmeida1985 - we got you on the master list all up on post #1. thanks for joining us!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Horsey, this thread really took off! I like it! :)

I second that!! Love you ladies :) ****tender moment***


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> horsey, this thread really took off! I like it! :)
> 
> i second that!! Love you ladies :) ****tender moment***Click to expand...


Hehe :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Today is CD 6 for me. Waiting for AF to sceedadle, to make room for o!

Lots of familiar faces! ;)


----------



## pluck15

Hi All! This (next) cycle will be our first TTC :happydance:. I'm currently waiting on AF to get here and then be gone so I can get a move on with this business! I'm not sure what my cycles are as I just stopped my BCP this past Saturday. I'm hoping they'll be somewhat regular. So I guess for now, put me down for CD 27 of 28. :af: should be showing her ugly face tomorrow. GL to all!!:dust::


----------



## horseypants

mouse_chicky - cd6 of 34
&
pluck15 - cd27 of 28 
:dust:
got you guys :) welcome!


----------



## sweetpea417

pluck15 said:


> Hi All! This (next) cycle will be our first TTC :happydance:. I'm currently waiting on AF to get here and then be gone so I can get a move on with this business! I'm not sure what my cycles are as I just stopped my BCP this past Saturday. I'm hoping they'll be somewhat regular. So I guess for now, put me down for CD 27 of 28. :af: should be showing her ugly face tomorrow. GL to all!!:dust::

Pluck Im right where you are! CD 27 of 28 ;)


----------



## cckarting

hau, i use preeseed and we both really like it. i'e heard clomid can dry you out so i wanted to make sure i had something for the spermies to make it :)


----------



## sweetpea417

cckarting said:


> hau, i use preeseed and we both really like it. i'e heard clomid can dry you out so i wanted to make sure i had something for the spermies to make it :)

I ordered preseed yesterday and am really hoping it will do the trick! I've heard lots of good things so far...


----------



## Hausfrau

cckarting said:


> hau, i use preeseed and we both really like it. i'e heard clomid can dry you out so i wanted to make sure i had something for the spermies to make it :)

Have you had any negative side effects from it? I've heard of infections resulting from preseed.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> hau, i use preeseed and we both really like it. i'e heard clomid can dry you out so i wanted to make sure i had something for the spermies to make it :)
> 
> Have you had any negative side effects from it? I've heard of infections resulting from preseed.Click to expand...

I want to know about this too!


----------



## PinkLove22

Ok so guess who came today! AF, haha is it sad I am actually_ GLAD_ that shes here? I was so irritated today and my DH and I got in a huge fight. I was like Leap year day is cursed! but now I know it was just that ugly little witch making her way. Whew, so now that that's all out of the way, I can start FRESH with a new cycle. 

I am going to start temping tomorrow after I go buy a BBT thermometer and order another pack of OPK's. I am so confused as to when I Actually ovulated because obviously it was not after I got my Positive (smiley) this past cycle. Oh well, here to a new month of trying!


----------



## horseypants

me three on any and all extra information about preseed! i ordered some too, and it should be here by o on march 16th. haha this thread is forcing me to be a numbers machine! 

pinklove, i missed you!!!!! thank goodness these stupid leapyear days only happen once every few years. by the next one, you'll have a young kid on your hands to make mischief. 

you are on cd1 of 31ish i think... adding you to the list. when you think you o-ed, lemme know to recalculate :)


----------



## MissMichelle

Hey! Im on CD5 of what has turned into a 24 day cycle after miscarriage.


----------



## Spacy

We have no clue how long my cycles are because of long term depo use but am on my first cycle of regulating with provera and clomid ! Today I am cd 3 :(


----------



## Hausfrau

MissMichelle said:


> Hey! Im on CD5 of what has turned into a 24 day cycle after miscarriage.

Hello! :)

Sorry for your loss :(


----------



## horseypants

welcome missmichelle and spacy!

miss michelle, i'm sorry for your loss. i've been there :(. it may take a minute for your cycles to even out if your experience is anything like mine. we're here to support you as we take it cycle by cycle :friends:

spacy too, since your cycle may be unpredictable too, both of you ladies make sure to update me on estimated o dates and we'll recalculate as we go


----------



## Hausfrau

Spacy said:


> We have no clue how long my cycles are because of long term depo use but am on my first cycle of regulating with provera and clomid ! Today I am cd 3 :(

Welcome! :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi all I am on day 2 of a 28 day cycle. Although I wasn't technically due on until today! Looking for someone with a similar cycle to wait it out with!


----------



## Rachel789

This is a great thread! Thanks for getting this started horse :thumbup:

How is everyone today? 

CD 11 here, I had some watery cm this a.m. but I try not to read too much into that because that happens a lot to me throughout my long cycles. I have a ton of OPKs (about 50 ICs) I guess I will start POAS in a couple days since I have so many, I can't let them go to waste!


----------



## sweetpea417

Welcome to all the new faces! Still waiting for AF to hit me (most likely today or tomorrow)...

How is everyone today?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Welcome to all the new faces! Still waiting for AF to hit me (most likely today or tomorrow)...
> 
> How is everyone today?

Good, how are you?? :)

Any signs AF is on her way? (hopefully not!) :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new faces! Still waiting for AF to hit me (most likely today or tomorrow)...
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Good, how are you?? :)
> 
> Any signs AF is on her way? (hopefully not!) :)Click to expand...

I have signs of her but she hasn't shown her ugly face as of yet. I didn't test today LOL cause I am almost certain she will come- although my temp did not drop any more this morning (still is above the coverline but not by much). I don't know what to think?


----------



## piggywiggy

Hausfrau said:


> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piggywiggy said:
> 
> 
> My DH does his best to be supportive cos he wants a :baby: just as much as me but hes all relaxed and like it will happen when it happens and im like it needs to happen NOW!!! :hissy: Patience is not one of my strong points lol
> 
> My DH is the same way, very relaxed and says it will happen when it happens :wacko: This is only my second cycle but I'm always like "what am I doing wrong??" "I need to do x, y, and z next time!!!!" lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> I came off bc in aug 11 and we were not trying not preventing for a couple of months but now we are trying everything. I am armed with pre-seed, opks, charting and enough vitamins to start a shop this month :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried preseed before? Did you like it??Click to expand...

Hi haus tried it for 1st time last cycle. Only bought it cos I read other lubes can kill sperm. It was ok nothing too exiciting lol


----------



## piggywiggy

Hello lovely ladies how are we all? :wave:

Sweetpea fingers crossed af doesnt show for you. You must have some will power not testing already. I have promised myself I will not test early this time and just see what happens.

Asfm cycle day 5 and still waiting for :witch: to leave so I can get on with bd'ng :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Hellooo, just popping in! 

I got AF early last month, so I'm a bit ahead of everyone else now!

I'm CD13 and got +OPK today, so it's time to pester the hubby lol!!


----------



## piggywiggy

Hi Dan-O

Happy :sex: hope this is the month you get your BFP:thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new faces! Still waiting for AF to hit me (most likely today or tomorrow)...
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Good, how are you?? :)
> 
> Any signs AF is on her way? (hopefully not!) :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have signs of her but she hasn't shown her ugly face as of yet. I didn't test today LOL cause I am almost certain she will come- although my temp did not drop any more this morning (still is above the coverline but not by much). I don't know what to think?Click to expand...

What?! You didn't test?? Lol :)

I don't know enough about temping to be of help :wacko:, but I have my fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

dan-o said:


> Hellooo, just popping in!
> 
> I got AF early last month, so I'm a bit ahead of everyone else now!
> 
> I'm CD13 and got +OPK today, so it's time to pester the hubby lol!!

Hello! :)


----------



## horseypants

Here's who we've got so far:

*baby_dreams - cd2 of 28
babyfeva - cd7 of 25/30 
cckarting - cd7 of 29/38 *clomid
dan-o - cd13 of 30? *+opk on cd13!
drsquid - cd6 of ?
happily - cd6 of 32/35
hausfrau - cd4 of 33/35
horseypants - cd5 of 35
kalmeida1985 - cd4 of 28 *femara
missmichelle - cd6 of ?
mouse_chicky - cd7 of 34
piggywiggy - cd5 of 29/30
pinklove22 - cd2 of 28/33
pluck15 - cd28 of 28 *2ww!
rachel789 - cd11 of 48
spacy - cd4 of ?
sweetpea - cd29 of 29 *2ww!
wantabubba - cd18 of ? *clomid*


pinklove22 - did you start temping today? :)

missmichelle - how you doin', sweets? how long have you been trying?

spacy - fantastic picture and gorgeous veil, you cheeky woman, you! what's the weather like in missouri today? it's raining in california!

hausfrau - talk about the weather in canada. i need to know :) also, can you tell us more about your workout routine and whether you do anything differently at all at different times in your cycle with regards to staying fit? are you trying to lose weight? i am. i keep doing week 1) lazy for af 
week 2) busting ass
week 3) sort of still busting ass
week 4) o hits and i'm all paralysed woman
week 5) don't wanna move 2ww
week 6) don't wanna move tww
yay back at week 1, af and i'm feeling sorry for myself and give myself a get out of gym ticket
The only time i ever got a bfp though, i'm pretty sure it was when i went tubing the day of bd. Maybe since we were swimming, the fishies did too? 

sweetpea - you are an amazing person. so positive, so warm. you've been our mamma on this thread and the last one i think. -and your self control now too... it's really unbelievable 
:dust: :test: :dust: 

piggywiggy - thanks for the preseed note. so you just used it as lube but didnt use an applciator internally? are there two different kinds, or is it just a different way of using the stuff? my cycle is longer than yours but i'm at the end of af too. she should be totally gone at some point over the weekend if she's following past protocol. my oh can't wait to get it on this time around lol. something about my request that he use a bunch of lube and aim for a softcup got him going, interestingly! what a sport!! heheh

mouse_chicky - af is winding down for you too. YAYYYY!!!

pluck15 - how's it looking? :dust:

dan-o - hi dan-o, thanks for joining us! welcome!! i see your cycle is less than 27 days. how long is it usually?

cckarting - invite your buddies if you want to ;) i've been inviting lots of people to our thread

babyfeva - invite ur buddies too!

so a few good matches as far as cycle buddies immediately come to mind... ...like sweetpea&pluck, me&happily... more on possible matches coming later today, but speak up and tell us what you got if you did the maths and figured some good ones out before me! ;x


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new faces! Still waiting for AF to hit me (most likely today or tomorrow)...
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Good, how are you?? :)
> 
> Any signs AF is on her way? (hopefully not!) :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have signs of her but she hasn't shown her ugly face as of yet. I didn't test today LOL cause I am almost certain she will come- although my temp did not drop any more this morning (still is above the coverline but not by much). I don't know what to think?Click to expand...
> 
> What?! You didn't test?? Lol :)
> 
> I don't know enough about temping to be of help :wacko:, but I have my fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!! :)Click to expand...

LOL I know!! It took a lot out of me not to this am


----------



## piggywiggy

horseypants said:


> Here's who we've got so far:
> 
> *baby_dreams - cd2 of 28
> babyfeva - cd7 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd7 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd13 of 30? *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd6 of ?
> happily - cd6 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd4 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd5 of 35
> kalmeida1985 - cd4 of 28 *femara
> missmichelle - cd6 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd7 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd5 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd2 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd28 of 28 *2ww!
> rachel789 - cd11 of 48
> spacy - cd4 of ?
> sweetpea - cd29 of 29 *2ww!
> wantabubba - cd18 of ? *clomid*
> 
> 
> pinklove22 - did you start temping today? :)
> 
> missmichelle - how you doin', sweets? how long have you been trying?
> 
> spacy - fantastic picture and gorgeous veil, you cheeky woman, you! what's the weather like in missouri today? it's raining in california!
> 
> hausfrau - talk about the weather in canada. i need to know :) also, can you tell us more about your workout routine and whether you do anything differently at all at different times in your cycle with regards to staying fit? are you trying to lose weight? i am. i keep doing week 1) lazy for af
> week 2) busting ass
> week 3) sort of still busting ass
> week 4) o hits and i'm all paralysed woman
> week 5) don't wanna move 2ww
> week 6) don't wanna move tww
> yay back at week 1, af and i'm feeling sorry for myself and give myself a get out of gym ticket
> The only time i ever got a bfp though, i'm pretty sure it was when i went tubing the day of bd. Maybe since we were swimming, the fishies did too?
> 
> sweetpea - you are an amazing person. so positive, so warm. you've been our mamma on this thread and the last one i think. -and your self control now too... it's really unbelievable
> :dust: :test: :dust:
> 
> piggywiggy - thanks for the preseed note. so you just used it as lube but didnt use an applciator internally? are there two different kinds, or is it just a different way of using the stuff? my cycle is longer than yours but i'm at the end of af too. she should be totally gone at some point over the weekend if she's following past protocol. my oh can't wait to get it on this time around lol. something about my request that he use a bunch of lube and aim for a softcup got him going, interestingly! what a sport!! heheh
> 
> mouse_chicky - af is winding down for you too. YAYYYY!!!
> 
> pluck15 - how's it looking? :dust:
> 
> dan-o - hi dan-o, thanks for joining us! welcome!! i see your cycle is less than 27 days. how long is it usually?
> 
> cckarting - invite your buddies if you want to ;) i've been inviting lots of people to our thread
> 
> babyfeva - invite ur buddies too!
> 
> so a few good matches as far as cycle buddies immediately come to mind... ...like sweetpea&pluck, me&happily... more on possible matches coming later today, but speak up and tell us what you got if you did the maths and figured some good ones out before me! ;x

Hiya yeah we used the preseed like that it says u can and tbh i couldnt be bothered with all the fuss of the applicators. It probably works better if u do though. I thought about softcups too as there is only so much lying on my back with my legs up I can do before im bored!! Not got any though going to see what happens this month first :)


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> Here's who we've got so far:
> 
> *baby_dreams - cd2 of 28
> babyfeva - cd7 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd7 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd13 of 30? *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd6 of ?
> happily - cd6 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd4 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd5 of 35
> kalmeida1985 - cd4 of 28 *femara
> missmichelle - cd6 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd7 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd5 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd2 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd28 of 28 *2ww!
> rachel789 - cd11 of 48
> spacy - cd4 of ?
> sweetpea - cd29 of 29 *2ww!
> wantabubba - cd18 of ? *clomid*
> 
> 
> pinklove22 - did you start temping today? :)
> 
> missmichelle - how you doin', sweets? how long have you been trying?
> 
> spacy - fantastic picture and gorgeous veil, you cheeky woman, you! what's the weather like in missouri today? it's raining in california!
> 
> hausfrau - talk about the weather in canada. i need to know :) also, can you tell us more about your workout routine and whether you do anything differently at all at different times in your cycle with regards to staying fit? are you trying to lose weight? i am. i keep doing week 1) lazy for af
> week 2) busting ass
> week 3) sort of still busting ass
> week 4) o hits and i'm all paralysed woman
> week 5) don't wanna move 2ww
> week 6) don't wanna move tww
> yay back at week 1, af and i'm feeling sorry for myself and give myself a get out of gym ticket
> The only time i ever got a bfp though, i'm pretty sure it was when i went tubing the day of bd. Maybe since we were swimming, the fishies did too?
> 
> sweetpea - you are an amazing person. so positive, so warm. you've been our mamma on this thread and the last one i think. -and your self control now too... it's really unbelievable
> :dust: :test: :dust:
> 
> piggywiggy - thanks for the preseed note. so you just used it as lube but didnt use an applciator internally? are there two different kinds, or is it just a different way of using the stuff? my cycle is longer than yours but i'm at the end of af too. she should be totally gone at some point over the weekend if she's following past protocol. my oh can't wait to get it on this time around lol. something about my request that he use a bunch of lube and aim for a softcup got him going, interestingly! what a sport!! heheh
> 
> mouse_chicky - af is winding down for you too. YAYYYY!!!
> 
> pluck15 - how's it looking? :dust:
> 
> dan-o - hi dan-o, thanks for joining us! welcome!! i see your cycle is less than 27 days. how long is it usually?
> 
> cckarting - invite your buddies if you want to ;) i've been inviting lots of people to our thread
> 
> babyfeva - invite ur buddies too!
> 
> so a few good matches as far as cycle buddies immediately come to mind... ...like sweetpea&pluck, me&happily... more on possible matches coming later today, but speak up and tell us what you got if you did the maths and figured some good ones out before me! ;x

THANK YOU horsey for starting this thread and being who you are! You are amazing for keeping up with all of us! I'm blessed to know you and now call you my friend!

And to all of the other ladies on here... you are all amazing women and I am glad to know each of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Here's who we've got so far:
> 
> *baby_dreams - cd2 of 28
> babyfeva - cd7 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd7 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd13 of 30? *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd6 of ?
> happily - cd6 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd4 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd5 of 35
> kalmeida1985 - cd4 of 28 *femara
> missmichelle - cd6 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd7 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd5 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd2 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd28 of 28 *2ww!
> rachel789 - cd11 of 48
> spacy - cd4 of ?
> sweetpea - cd29 of 29 *2ww!
> wantabubba - cd18 of ? *clomid*
> 
> 
> pinklove22 - did you start temping today? :)
> 
> missmichelle - how you doin', sweets? how long have you been trying?
> 
> spacy - fantastic picture and gorgeous veil, you cheeky woman, you! what's the weather like in missouri today? it's raining in california!
> 
> hausfrau - talk about the weather in canada. i need to know :) also, can you tell us more about your workout routine and whether you do anything differently at all at different times in your cycle with regards to staying fit? are you trying to lose weight? i am. i keep doing week 1) lazy for af
> week 2) busting ass
> week 3) sort of still busting ass
> week 4) o hits and i'm all paralysed woman
> week 5) don't wanna move 2ww
> week 6) don't wanna move tww
> yay back at week 1, af and i'm feeling sorry for myself and give myself a get out of gym ticket
> The only time i ever got a bfp though, i'm pretty sure it was when i went tubing the day of bd. Maybe since we were swimming, the fishies did too?
> 
> sweetpea - you are an amazing person. so positive, so warm. you've been our mamma on this thread and the last one i think. -and your self control now too... it's really unbelievable
> :dust: :test: :dust:
> 
> piggywiggy - thanks for the preseed note. so you just used it as lube but didnt use an applciator internally? are there two different kinds, or is it just a different way of using the stuff? my cycle is longer than yours but i'm at the end of af too. she should be totally gone at some point over the weekend if she's following past protocol. my oh can't wait to get it on this time around lol. something about my request that he use a bunch of lube and aim for a softcup got him going, interestingly! what a sport!! heheh
> 
> mouse_chicky - af is winding down for you too. YAYYYY!!!
> 
> pluck15 - how's it looking? :dust:
> 
> dan-o - hi dan-o, thanks for joining us! welcome!! i see your cycle is less than 27 days. how long is it usually?
> 
> cckarting - invite your buddies if you want to ;) i've been inviting lots of people to our thread
> 
> babyfeva - invite ur buddies too!
> 
> so a few good matches as far as cycle buddies immediately come to mind... ...like sweetpea&pluck, me&happily... more on possible matches coming later today, but speak up and tell us what you got if you did the maths and figured some good ones out before me! ;x

Weather in Canada varies depending on the season, are you coming north?? :) Right now we have tons of snow and it's -10celcuis. The summer can get as hot as 35 celcuis (100-ish f I think??) and the winter as cold as -50celcuis. I work out 5 days a week for 45 mins at a time. I usually run on the treadmill, cycle, skip, lift weights, and use the eliptical (during AF I usually stick to weights and the eliptical). I'm a tiny woman (5'3" and 115 pounds) so I'm not trying to lose weight, I'm actually proud to say that I love my body and will miss my six pack when my belly stretches out in a pregnancy hehe :) I will help motivate you if you need me to!! :)

Yes sweetpea you are awesome! :) This site is filled with such amazing women!


----------



## horseypants

haus, i used to live nearby and would go to Winnipeg for fishing sometimes in the summer! ok sounds good with your workout. ugh. gotta get my ass back in gear this week... starting tomorrow! i believe it that it's actually good for ttc, but i love to get out of it. ooooh 6 pack abs. take before and after pictures of your non-bump to bump belly please!


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haus, i used to live nearby and would go to Winnipeg for fishing sometimes in the summer! ok sounds good with your workout. ugh. gotta get my ass back in gear this week... starting tomorrow! i believe it that it's actually good for ttc, but i love to get out of it. ooooh 6 pack abs. take before and after pictures of your non-bump to bump belly please!


Cool, I've bever been to Winnipeg..it's so far away! (but in Canada everything is far away! Lol)

For me I try to be at the gym at 2pm each weekday - if I don't go I just feel strange lol. I will definatly take non bump and bump pics if I manage to get pregnant :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Glad to be part of this thread! x


----------



## littlesteph

I'm on cd6 and my cycles tend to be between 32 and 45 days sometimes i go as long as 66 days.


----------



## cckarting

cd 7 here, just waiting to get my pos opk!


----------



## pluck15

Hi Horsey! And all you other lovely ladies. Question for you all...this may be a dumb question, but I guess thats kinda what this forum is for right? So, AF started last night, but not till around 10:30 ish. So would I count yesterday as CD 1? Or should I count today as CD 1? If I put today as my CD 1 then my O day should be March 16th. If I put yesterday, then its the 15. I'm not charting or temping or anything so I guess its not a huge deal, since we will just BD all that week before hand anyways. But I was just curious  

SweetPea, yay for being cycle buddies! Good luck, hopefully you aren't my buddy for long ;-)


----------



## Hausfrau

I would count yesterday as cd1. :)


----------



## pluck15

Hausfrau said:


> I would count yesterday as cd1. :)

Yay! That means I'm almost done with CD 2 :happydance: According to my little phone ovulation predicting program (try saying that 3 times fast!) I'm supposed to O on CD 16. Means DH and I can start BDing on CD 11 to actually try. So excited and nervous!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

pluck15 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I would count yesterday as cd1. :)
> 
> Yay! That means I'm almost done with CD 2 :happydance: According to my little phone ovulation predicting program (try saying that 3 times fast!) I'm supposed to O on CD 16. Means DH and I can start BDing on CD 11 to actually try. So excited and nervous!!!Click to expand...

Hehe, I use one on my iphone -they're great for keeping track of things! :)

Gooood luck!!:)


----------



## dan-o

pluck15 said:


> Hi Horsey! And all you other lovely ladies. Question for you all...this may be a dumb question, but I guess thats kinda what this forum is for right? So, AF started last night, but not till around 10:30 ish. So would I count yesterday as CD 1? Or should I count today as CD 1? If I put today as my CD 1 then my O day should be March 16th. If I put yesterday, then its the 15. I'm not charting or temping or anything so I guess its not a huge deal, since we will just BD all that week before hand anyways. But I was just curious
> 
> SweetPea, yay for being cycle buddies! Good luck, hopefully you aren't my buddy for long ;-)

I would count the first day of full red flow as CD1 :flower:

Those ovulation predictor programmes always get my ov dates wrong! 
I did one the other day & was told to start OPK testing tomorrow, if I'd have done that I would have missed my positive yesterday! I'm lucky my fertile phase is usually pretty obvious though :)


----------



## dan-o

horseypants said:


> dan-o - hi dan-o, thanks for joining us! welcome!! i see your cycle is less than 27 days. how long is it usually?

Hi hun, it does vary a little but I'd say my average would be 23-24 days.. I often ovulate around day 12 and AF starts to arrive at 11-12 dpo. I was an avid charter while TTC my son, although I don't bother temping any more.
I'm looking at 28 days this month (if my luteal phase isn't shortened due to BFing) as my ov running is a little later than usual :flower:


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning ladies! I am officially on to CD 1 today (usually 28 day cycle) so expect to O around 3/16/12 of this month :thumbup:

I have a good strong positive feeling about March! I think we are going to get lots of :bfp: this month! :winkwink: 

Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## sweetpea417

pluck15 said:


> Hi Horsey! And all you other lovely ladies. Question for you all...this may be a dumb question, but I guess thats kinda what this forum is for right? So, AF started last night, but not till around 10:30 ish. So would I count yesterday as CD 1? Or should I count today as CD 1? If I put today as my CD 1 then my O day should be March 16th. If I put yesterday, then its the 15. I'm not charting or temping or anything so I guess its not a huge deal, since we will just BD all that week before hand anyways. But I was just curious
> 
> SweetPea, yay for being cycle buddies! Good luck, hopefully you aren't my buddy for long ;-)

Haha yea pluck! We should O pretty much around the same day! Yay for March buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning ladies! I am officially on to CD 1 today (usually 28 day cycle) so expect to O around 3/16/12 of this month :thumbup:
> 
> I have a good strong positive feeling about March! I think we are going to get lots of :bfp: this month! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous day!

What??? :( They were evap lines?? 

Yep, March is our month! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! I am officially on to CD 1 today (usually 28 day cycle) so expect to O around 3/16/12 of this month :thumbup:
> 
> I have a good strong positive feeling about March! I think we are going to get lots of :bfp: this month! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous day!
> 
> What??? :( They were evap lines??
> 
> Yep, March is our month! :)Click to expand...

yep :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

Here is an article about increasing your conception odds... I didn't know this, but drinking half a cup of tea a day is supposed to increase odds of conception.... this was from the following article...

"According to a 1998 study by Bette Caan at the Kaiser Permanente Medical Care Program of Northern California, women who drank more than half a cup of tea per day were seven times as likely to conceive during the three months that the study lasted."

And also men's sperm counts are HIGHEST in the morning... something else I did not know!

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/co...0-ways-to-increase-your-chances-of-conception


p.s. doesn't the couple on the front of this article look disgustingly happy? :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

LOL they do!

Thanks for this! I had no idea about sperm counts in the morning!

Do you drink tea normally??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> LOL they do!
> 
> Thanks for this! I had no idea about sperm counts in the morning!
> 
> Do you drink tea normally??

Nope! Not unless it's raspberry iced tea :dohh:

You better be sure I'll be cutting back the :coffee: and drinking more tea this month :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

Hehe, at home my parents always have a pot of tea going, I'm flying home this summer, but I hooe to be pregnant by then! :) I usually have tea once in a blue moon same with coffee. I recently got a Keurig though and have found a tea k-cup that I like, so I guess it's time to buy more of them lol

Raspberry iced tea sounds delicious!


----------



## Hausfrau

I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol

I'm totally having some today!


----------



## Hausfrau

Do you like most flavoured coffees?? I love abything pumpkin flavoured but so many people think it's gross! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Do you like most flavoured coffees?? I love abything pumpkin flavoured but so many people think it's gross! Lol

I like most flavored but like the berrys the most! I can't wait to get off work and go get some "fertiliy" enhancers i.e. tea and EPO


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Do you like most flavoured coffees?? I love abything pumpkin flavoured but so many people think it's gross! Lol
> 
> I like most flavored but like the berrys the most! I can't wait to get off work and go get some "fertiliy" enhancers i.e. tea and EPOClick to expand...


Ohh, hopefully not too much longer to go! Have you used EPO before??


----------



## ashleywalton

Stalking!! :)


----------



## horseypants

yay!! hi ashleywalton! so glad you're here! :friends: ...what does it feel like!!


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> Stalking!! :)

Stalk away! :) 

Come chat with us whenever you like! :)


----------



## horseypants

Ok, here's what we've got going so far... still adding more people :p
*
baby_dreams - cd3 of 28
babyfeva - cd8 of 25/30
cckarting - cd8 of 29/38 *clomid
dan-o - cd14 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
drsquid - cd7 of ?
happily - cd7 of 32/35
hausfrau - cd5 of 33/35
horseypants - cd6 of 35
kalmeida1985 - cd5 of 28 *femara
missmichelle - cd7 of ?
mouse_chicky - cd8 of 34
piggywiggy - cd6 of 29/30
pinklove22 - cd3 of 28/33
pluck15 - cd2 of 28
rachel789 - cd12 of 48
spacy - cd5 of ?
sweetpea - cd1 of 29
wantabubba - cd19 of ? *clomid*

everyone, check my math and correct me if I'm ever off!

sweetpea417 - i feel so blessed to know you! muah!! glad you're here. yay March!

hausfrau - yes i need you to motivate (force) me to go to the gym. good luck with that. (haha, j/k im going tomorrow)

baby_dreams - yay, glad you're here! you're pretty new to b&b huh? any other good threads we should know about? 

littlesteph - i've been seeing you around and i'm so glad you're here! i too am ttc my first. update me when you think you o-ed so i can recalculate for the 2ww!

pluck15 - i agree with haus and dan-o about how to count the cycle days. they say to count the first day of full flow as cd1. if af had come after midnight, then today would have been cd1. so you're cd2 today, woot! i too use a phone tracker. i use the free version of fertility friend. which one are you using? sounds like you like it?

dan-o - how is the little one? i'm so glad you're here! ...ok gotchya on the timing variables. should we count today as the first day of the 2ww?

ashleywalton - i'm so glad you're on this thread! tell us how you're doing every day so we can live vicariously through you till we get to join you on the h&h9months <3 ...do you know your due date? i wanna add you to the list :)


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol

I LOVEEEE pumpkin spice coffee. And the pumpkin spice lattes at starbucks mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## horseypants

my boyfriend loves it too. :) (the starbucks one)

i'm big into hazelnut/almond flavors. hey what kind of tea should we all be drinking? i gotta go read sweetpea's link!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol
> 
> I LOVEEEE pumpkin spice coffee. And the pumpkin spice lattes at starbucks mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...


I didn't care for the Starbucks one (it was too artifical tasting), but there is a coffeeshop chain here in Canada that makes a mean pumpkin spice latte! :)

Also when I was in Seattle on vacation, I was a bit obsessed with the pumpkin cream latte from Seattle's Best :)

I loveeee pumpkin anything lol :)


----------



## PinkLove22

Soooo I finally (after going to 4 different stores) was able to find a BBT. So annoying that everywhere was either out of them or didnt carry them. I did happen to encounter during my search those lovely Girls Scouts of America with their precious little faces selling those sinfully delicious little cookies. Im a sucker every year....ugh.


Anyways I also got my fertility friend chart up and running and will start temping tomorrow on Calendar Day 4, hopefully it is not too late to begin....

How is everyone eles's day going, gone, went?


----------



## PinkLove22

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol
> 
> I LOVEEEE pumpkin spice coffee. And the pumpkin spice lattes at starbucks mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't care for the Starbucks one (it was too artifical tasting), but there is a coffeeshop chain here in Canada that makes a mean pumpkin spice latte! :)
> 
> Also when I was in Seattle on vacation, I was a bit obsessed with the pumpkin cream latte from Seattle's Best :)
> 
> I loveeee pumpkin anything lol :)Click to expand...

I live in Seattle now Haus, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE pumpkin ANYTHING! Fall is my favorite time of year. I have a cooking blog that I started last year and Im already looking forward to this fall to come up with all kinds of yummy recipes!


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol
> 
> I LOVEEEE pumpkin spice coffee. And the pumpkin spice lattes at starbucks mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't care for the Starbucks one (it was too artifical tasting), but there is a coffeeshop chain here in Canada that makes a mean pumpkin spice latte! :)
> 
> Also when I was in Seattle on vacation, I was a bit obsessed with the pumpkin cream latte from Seattle's Best :)
> 
> I loveeee pumpkin anything lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Seattle now Haus, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE pumpkin ANYTHING! Fall is my favorite time of year. I have a cooking blog that I started last year and Im already looking forward to this fall to come up with all kinds of yummy recipes!Click to expand...

I'm so jealous! DH and I visit Seattle whenever we get the chance (it's a 13 hour drive for us, but so worth it). We usually stay in the Westlake area next to Whole Foods :) With the Pike Place Market right there I'm sure you'll have tons of great recipes! :) Can you link your blog?

Do you like squash too? I find butternut squash is just as delicious!


----------



## PinkLove22

Yes of course, I just started it last fall, so I havent put a ton up yet, but I do have some good recipes up there. 

If you like pumpkin you should try my pumpkin oatmeal cookies they are to die for!

https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/

You know Im kind of on the fence with butternut squash, I used to hate it which is funny because I love pumpkin so much (i think it was due to the fact that it wasnt pumpkin and I always just expected it to be) so I don eat it a lot but I did have some amazing butternut squash ravioli's a few months back that I would of never ordered on my own but my mother in law forced me to do it and I will say it was great.

I live in North Seattle, closer to the University of Washington & Greenlake


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> Yes of course, I just started it last fall, so I havent put a ton up yet, but I do have some good recipes up there.
> 
> If you like pumpkin you should try my pumpkin oatmeal cookies they are to die for!
> 
> https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/
> 
> You know Im kind of on the fence with butternut squash, I used to hate it which is funny because I love pumpkin so much (i think it was due to the fact that it wasnt pumpkin and I always just expected it to be) so I don eat it a lot but I did have some amazing butternut squash ravioli's a few months back that I would of never ordered on my own but my mother in law forced me to do it and I will say it was great.
> 
> I live in North Seattle, closer to the University of Washington & Greenlake

Pumpkin...oatmeal...cookies? *dies* lol They sound so delicious! I'm adding your blog to my favourites so I can try those cookies! :) During the fall go to Seattle's Best (the only one I know of is near the market) and get a pumpkin cream latte (you'll thank me later! Lol :) )

I find butternut squash to taste almost like a sweet potatoe mixed with pumpkin. I have a soup recipe I'm dying to try it in. The raviolis sound yummy!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Do you like most flavoured coffees?? I love abything pumpkin flavoured but so many people think it's gross! Lol
> 
> I like most flavored but like the berrys the most! I can't wait to get off work and go get some "fertiliy" enhancers i.e. tea and EPOClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh, hopefully not too much longer to go! Have you used EPO before??Click to expand...

Never used EPO before but I'm willing to try anything to increase my odds as long as its safe

Lol and I was talking about teas when I said berry flavored. Haha can you imagine berry flavored coffee??? :rofl: yuck!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Do you like most flavoured coffees?? I love abything pumpkin flavoured but so many people think it's gross! Lol
> 
> I like most flavored but like the berrys the most! I can't wait to get off work and go get some "fertiliy" enhancers i.e. tea and EPOClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh, hopefully not too much longer to go! Have you used EPO before??Click to expand...
> 
> Never used EPO before but I'm willing to try anything to increase my odds as long as its safe
> 
> Lol and I was talking about teas when I said berry flavored. Haha can you imagine berry flavored coffee??? :rofl: yuck!Click to expand...

Actually, I have a bunch of raspberry truffle coffee k-cups and they are devine!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

No kidding! :)


----------



## janna

Hi everyone!
I'm new here... well, not new to B&B (I was here when I got pregnant with DD#1 and throughout that pregnancy). So, I guess what I should say is that I'M BACK! yay
TTC#2 (DD1 will be turning 1 next week).
I'm on CD 14 of ? (this is my 3rd cycle since AF returned postpartum... first was 35 days, second was 29)
Wishing everyone good luck!! Let's see some BFP's soon!


----------



## PinkLove22

janna said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new here... well, not new to B&B (I was here when I got pregnant with DD#1 and throughout that pregnancy). So, I guess what I should say is that I'M BACK! yay
> TTC#2 (DD1 will be turning 1 next week).
> I'm on CD 14 of ? (this is my 3rd cycle since AF returned postpartum... first was 35 days, second was 29)
> Wishing everyone good luck!! Let's see some BFP's soon!

Hi Janna and Welcome "back". Just your luck today because you have stumbled upon an _awesome_ forum filled some really wonderful ladies. 

I would say you are on CD 14 of 32 (your average of the two months).

Baby Dust to you this month :):dust:


----------



## PinkLove22

Hausfrau said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Yes of course, I just started it last fall, so I havent put a ton up yet, but I do have some good recipes up there.
> 
> If you like pumpkin you should try my pumpkin oatmeal cookies they are to die for!
> 
> https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/
> 
> You know Im kind of on the fence with butternut squash, I used to hate it which is funny because I love pumpkin so much (i think it was due to the fact that it wasnt pumpkin and I always just expected it to be) so I don eat it a lot but I did have some amazing butternut squash ravioli's a few months back that I would of never ordered on my own but my mother in law forced me to do it and I will say it was great.
> 
> I live in North Seattle, closer to the University of Washington & Greenlake
> 
> Pumpkin...oatmeal...cookies? *dies* lol They sound so delicious! I'm adding your blog to my favourites so I can try those cookies! :) During the fall go to Seattle's Best (the only one I know of is near the market) and get a pumpkin cream latte (you'll thank me later! Lol :) )
> 
> I find butternut squash to taste almost like a sweet potatoe mixed with pumpkin. I have a soup recipe I'm dying to try it in. The raviolis sound yummy!Click to expand...

You know its funny because I LOVE sweet potato, haha, Whats wrong with me? I think I should give the squash another try this year. Ive just always had it my head that I dont like it!

The blog doesnt have too much yet, but I am trying to get at least one recipe a month up there!


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Yes of course, I just started it last fall, so I havent put a ton up yet, but I do have some good recipes up there.
> 
> If you like pumpkin you should try my pumpkin oatmeal cookies they are to die for!
> 
> https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/
> 
> You know Im kind of on the fence with butternut squash, I used to hate it which is funny because I love pumpkin so much (i think it was due to the fact that it wasnt pumpkin and I always just expected it to be) so I don eat it a lot but I did have some amazing butternut squash ravioli's a few months back that I would of never ordered on my own but my mother in law forced me to do it and I will say it was great.
> 
> I live in North Seattle, closer to the University of Washington & Greenlake
> 
> Pumpkin...oatmeal...cookies? *dies* lol They sound so delicious! I'm adding your blog to my favourites so I can try those cookies! :) During the fall go to Seattle's Best (the only one I know of is near the market) and get a pumpkin cream latte (you'll thank me later! Lol :) )
> 
> I find butternut squash to taste almost like a sweet potatoe mixed with pumpkin. I have a soup recipe I'm dying to try it in. The raviolis sound yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> You know its funny because I LOVE sweet potato, haha, Whats wrong with me? I think I should give the squash another try this year. Ive just always had it my head that I dont like it!
> 
> The blog doesnt have too much yet, but I am trying to get at least one recipe a month up there!Click to expand...

Hehe growing up I had convinced myself it would be gross and I wouldn't like it too. I've had it roasted with garlic and omg sooo yummy! :) I want to puree it with sone other veggies and make a soup.

I'm excited to try the cookies, plus my DH doesn't like pumpkin so they'll be all mine!! :) I'm always looking for new recipes to try though; can't wait to see what you post! :)


----------



## janna

Hausfrau said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol
> 
> I LOVEEEE pumpkin spice coffee. And the pumpkin spice lattes at starbucks mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't care for the Starbucks one (it was too artifical tasting), but there is a coffeeshop chain here in Canada that makes a mean pumpkin spice latte! :)
> 
> Also when I was in Seattle on vacation, I was a bit obsessed with the pumpkin cream latte from Seattle's Best :)
> 
> I loveeee pumpkin anything lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Seattle now Haus, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE pumpkin ANYTHING! Fall is my favorite time of year. I have a cooking blog that I started last year and Im already looking forward to this fall to come up with all kinds of yummy recipes!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so jealous! DH and I visit Seattle whenever we get the chance (it's a 13 hour drive for us, but so worth it). We usually stay in the Westlake area next to Whole Foods :) With the Pike Place Market right there I'm sure you'll have tons of great recipes! :) Can you link your blog?
> 
> Do you like squash too? I find butternut squash is just as delicious!Click to expand...

Was reading back a few pages.... Mmm... Butternut squash is our absolute fav veggie! SO SO good cubed and roasted in the oven, tossed in a bit of olive oil. We love it around here, especially DD, who is only 11 months old!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

janna said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new here... well, not new to B&B (I was here when I got pregnant with DD#1 and throughout that pregnancy). So, I guess what I should say is that I'M BACK! yay
> TTC#2 (DD1 will be turning 1 next week).
> I'm on CD 14 of ? (this is my 3rd cycle since AF returned postpartum... first was 35 days, second was 29)
> Wishing everyone good luck!! Let's see some BFP's soon!

Welcome Janna! Where in Canada are you?


----------



## Hausfrau

janna said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I just made a cup of pumpkin spice flavoured coffee! :) I'll drink tea when it matters! Lol
> 
> I LOVEEEE pumpkin spice coffee. And the pumpkin spice lattes at starbucks mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't care for the Starbucks one (it was too artifical tasting), but there is a coffeeshop chain here in Canada that makes a mean pumpkin spice latte! :)
> 
> Also when I was in Seattle on vacation, I was a bit obsessed with the pumpkin cream latte from Seattle's Best :)
> 
> I loveeee pumpkin anything lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Seattle now Haus, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE pumpkin ANYTHING! Fall is my favorite time of year. I have a cooking blog that I started last year and Im already looking forward to this fall to come up with all kinds of yummy recipes!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so jealous! DH and I visit Seattle whenever we get the chance (it's a 13 hour drive for us, but so worth it). We usually stay in the Westlake area next to Whole Foods :) With the Pike Place Market right there I'm sure you'll have tons of great recipes! :) Can you link your blog?
> 
> Do you like squash too? I find butternut squash is just as delicious!Click to expand...
> 
> Was reading back a few pages.... Mmm... Butternut squash is our absolute fav veggie! SO SO good cubed and roasted in the oven, tossed in a bit of olive oil. We love it around here, especially DD, who is only 11 months old!!!Click to expand...

That's how I love it too, with a little garlic thrown in! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

PinkLove22 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Yes of course, I just started it last fall, so I havent put a ton up yet, but I do have some good recipes up there.
> 
> If you like pumpkin you should try my pumpkin oatmeal cookies they are to die for!
> 
> https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/
> 
> You know Im kind of on the fence with butternut squash, I used to hate it which is funny because I love pumpkin so much (i think it was due to the fact that it wasnt pumpkin and I always just expected it to be) so I don eat it a lot but I did have some amazing butternut squash ravioli's a few months back that I would of never ordered on my own but my mother in law forced me to do it and I will say it was great.
> 
> I live in North Seattle, closer to the University of Washington & Greenlake
> 
> Pumpkin...oatmeal...cookies? *dies* lol They sound so delicious! I'm adding your blog to my favourites so I can try those cookies! :) During the fall go to Seattle's Best (the only one I know of is near the market) and get a pumpkin cream latte (you'll thank me later! Lol :) )
> 
> I find butternut squash to taste almost like a sweet potatoe mixed with pumpkin. I have a soup recipe I'm dying to try it in. The raviolis sound yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> You know its funny because I LOVE sweet potato, haha, Whats wrong with me? I think I should give the squash another try this year. Ive just always had it my head that I dont like it!
> 
> The blog doesnt have too much yet, but I am trying to get at least one recipe a month up there!Click to expand...

Pink- I've also read that eating lots of yams increases odds for twins! :D aren't they very similar? (to sweet potatoes)


----------



## janna

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm in Southwestern Ontario (about 1 hr West of Toronto)...


----------



## Hausfrau

janna said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm in Southwestern Ontario (about 1 hr West of Toronto)...

Cool, I'm in Edmonton! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Welcome janna!


----------



## PinkLove22

sweetpea417 said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Yes of course, I just started it last fall, so I havent put a ton up yet, but I do have some good recipes up there.
> 
> If you like pumpkin you should try my pumpkin oatmeal cookies they are to die for!
> 
> https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/
> 
> You know Im kind of on the fence with butternut squash, I used to hate it which is funny because I love pumpkin so much (i think it was due to the fact that it wasnt pumpkin and I always just expected it to be) so I don eat it a lot but I did have some amazing butternut squash ravioli's a few months back that I would of never ordered on my own but my mother in law forced me to do it and I will say it was great.
> 
> I live in North Seattle, closer to the University of Washington & Greenlake
> 
> Pumpkin...oatmeal...cookies? *dies* lol They sound so delicious! I'm adding your blog to my favourites so I can try those cookies! :) During the fall go to Seattle's Best (the only one I know of is near the market) and get a pumpkin cream latte (you'll thank me later! Lol :) )
> 
> I find butternut squash to taste almost like a sweet potatoe mixed with pumpkin. I have a soup recipe I'm dying to try it in. The raviolis sound yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> You know its funny because I LOVE sweet potato, haha, Whats wrong with me? I think I should give the squash another try this year. Ive just always had it my head that I dont like it!
> 
> The blog doesnt have too much yet, but I am trying to get at least one recipe a month up there!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink- I've also read that eating lots of yams increases odds for twins! :D aren't they very similar? (to sweet potatoes)Click to expand...

Really?!? I love YAMS, I actually really love sweet potatoes and yams I think they are very similar. and who would LOVE to have twins? 

they actually runs in my DH dads side of the family!


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Yes of course, I just started it last fall, so I havent put a ton up yet, but I do have some good recipes up there.
> 
> If you like pumpkin you should try my pumpkin oatmeal cookies they are to die for!
> 
> https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/
> 
> You know Im kind of on the fence with butternut squash, I used to hate it which is funny because I love pumpkin so much (i think it was due to the fact that it wasnt pumpkin and I always just expected it to be) so I don eat it a lot but I did have some amazing butternut squash ravioli's a few months back that I would of never ordered on my own but my mother in law forced me to do it and I will say it was great.
> 
> I live in North Seattle, closer to the University of Washington & Greenlake
> 
> Pumpkin...oatmeal...cookies? *dies* lol They sound so delicious! I'm adding your blog to my favourites so I can try those cookies! :) During the fall go to Seattle's Best (the only one I know of is near the market) and get a pumpkin cream latte (you'll thank me later! Lol :) )
> 
> I find butternut squash to taste almost like a sweet potatoe mixed with pumpkin. I have a soup recipe I'm dying to try it in. The raviolis sound yummy!Click to expand...
> 
> You know its funny because I LOVE sweet potato, haha, Whats wrong with me? I think I should give the squash another try this year. Ive just always had it my head that I dont like it!
> 
> The blog doesnt have too much yet, but I am trying to get at least one recipe a month up there!Click to expand...
> 
> Pink- I've also read that eating lots of yams increases odds for twins! :D aren't they very similar? (to sweet potatoes)Click to expand...
> 
> Really?!? I love YAMS, I actually really love sweet potatoes and yams I think they are very similar. and who would LOVE to have twins?
> 
> they actually runs in my DH dads side of the family!Click to expand...

Sweet poatoes are much better then yams! I would love twins, I wonder what it is about them that increases the odds of twins! :)


----------



## Happily

janna said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm in Southwestern Ontario (about 1 hr West of Toronto)...

Cool. I'm in north-western Ontario.


----------



## janna

Quite a few Canadians here! Yay! ... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hausfrau

janna said:


> Quite a few Canadians here! Yay! ... Good luck to everyone!

Yep! :)

Good luck to you too! :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sweetpea417

Supposedly, they release phytoestrogens which can be responsible for multiple eggs being released from the ovum. So if you want to increase the odds there, start eating those yams around O day ;)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Hey horseypants :) I'm on CD11 today.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Supposedly, they release phytoestrogens which can be responsible for multiple eggs being released from the ovum. So if you want to increase the odds there, start eating those yams around O day ;)

Interesting! :)

Thanks for all the ttc facts! I've never heard of most of them :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Supposedly, they release phytoestrogens which can be responsible for multiple eggs being released from the ovum. So if you want to increase the odds there, start eating those yams around O day ;)
> 
> Interesting! :)
> 
> Thanks for all the ttc facts! I've never heard of most of them :)Click to expand...

I know lots of random stuff lol :)


----------



## pluck15

horseypants said:


> Ok, here's what we've got going so far... still adding more people :p
> *
> baby_dreams - cd3 of 28
> babyfeva - cd8 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd8 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd14 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd7 of ?
> happily - cd7 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd5 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd6 of 35
> kalmeida1985 - cd5 of 28 *femara
> missmichelle - cd7 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd8 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd6 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd3 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd2 of 28
> rachel789 - cd12 of 48
> spacy - cd5 of ?
> sweetpea - cd1 of 29
> wantabubba - cd19 of ? *clomid*
> 
> everyone, check my math and correct me if I'm ever off!
> 
> sweetpea417 - i feel so blessed to know you! muah!! glad you're here. yay March!
> 
> hausfrau - yes i need you to motivate (force) me to go to the gym. good luck with that. (haha, j/k im going tomorrow)
> 
> baby_dreams - yay, glad you're here! you're pretty new to b&b huh? any other good threads we should know about?
> 
> littlesteph - i've been seeing you around and i'm so glad you're here! i too am ttc my first. update me when you think you o-ed so i can recalculate for the 2ww!
> 
> pluck15 - i agree with haus and dan-o about how to count the cycle days. they say to count the first day of full flow as cd1. if af had come after midnight, then today would have been cd1. so you're cd2 today, woot! i too use a phone tracker. i use the free version of fertility friend. which one are you using? sounds like you like it?
> 
> dan-o - how is the little one? i'm so glad you're here! ...ok gotchya on the timing variables. should we count today as the first day of the 2ww?
> 
> ashleywalton - i'm so glad you're on this thread! tell us how you're doing every day so we can live vicariously through you till we get to join you on the h&h9months <3 ...do you know your due date? i wanna add you to the list :)


Ok, well I'm glad you girls know more about it than I do! Guess I should probably read more about that :dohh: I have an Android phone so I use an app called My Days. It seems pretty good right now but since this is my first month ttc, I don't really know how accurate it is. But it gives me about a week range leading up to my O day. So, I figure it can't be too far off...right? As long as we're BDing during that phase :winkwink: 

And :hugs: to you too SweetPea!!


----------



## pluck15

Um...I would LOVE twins!! Unfortunately they don't run in mine or DH's family. But, that's part of the reason that I wanted to try the first month after going off of BCP. I've heard different things, about releasing multiple eggs that first month. Hmm, yams huh? I just might be giving that a try this month :winkwink: How could you not want two little bundles of joy?:baby:


----------



## sweetpea417

pluck15 said:


> Um...I would LOVE twins!! Unfortunately they don't run in mine or DH's family. But, that's part of the reason that I wanted to try the first month after going off of BCP. I've heard different things, about releasing multiple eggs that first month. Hmm, yams huh? I just might be giving that a try this month :winkwink: How could you not want two little bundles of joy?:baby:

Another little fact about twins (just for the record)... I believe it is only genetically relevant on the moms side so hubby's family hx wouldn't matter much... But say twins ran on the mothers side of the family, then you might have a greater chance of conceiving multiples. (the gene for hyper ovulation is passed down through women only.) 

So if your hubs has twins in his family, it has no bearing on your own children. Same thing if your dad was a twin- doesn't make you more likely to have them either...

BUT if your mother or any women in your family were twins... ;)


----------



## Rachel789

Speaking of twins I had a dream two nights ago, that I was pregnant and at my first ultra sound and was told I was having twins! I remember seeing the ultra sound clearly in my dream it felt so real. I was excited and nervous at the same time, then when I woke up I felt a little sad. :cry:

CD 13 and FF decided to give me cross hairs for CD 10 :rofl: I know I didn't O yet so that is why I find it funny. But I hope I can at least O by CD 20. This is my 5th cycle since stopping BCP and my earliest O date so far was CD 24. :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Speaking of twins I had a dream two nights ago, that I was pregnant and at my first ultra sound and was told I was having twins! I remember seeing the ultra sound clearly in my dream it felt so real. I was excited and nervous at the same time, then when I woke up I felt a little sad. :cry:
> 
> CD 13 and FF decided to give me cross hairs for CD 10 :rofl: I know I didn't O yet so that is why I find it funny. But I hope I can at least O by CD 20. This is my 5th cycle since stopping BCP and my earliest O date so far was CD 24. :wacko:

You never know!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I would love twins and being a failed twin myself I have a good chance but at this rate baby would be brilliant! :lol:


----------



## PinkLove22

Haha Haus, you got me going again, I think your interest in my blog made me realize I was lacking a post from last month, so I had this sudden urge to bake (and blog it) last night. Anyways I ended up making all these chocolate chip cookies, I wish I could send them over to you guys!


Anyways I started my tempting today. I got the FF app for my iphone and I like how I can just wake up take my temp enter it in and fall back asleep (todays my day off).


----------



## sweetpea417

PinkLove22 said:


> Haha Haus, you got me going again, I think your interest in my blog made me realize I was lacking a post from last month, so I had this sudden urge to bake (and blog it) last night. Anyways I ended up making all these chocolate chip cookies, I wish I could send them over to you guys!
> 
> 
> Anyways I started my tempting today. I got the FF app for my iphone and I like how I can just wake up take my temp enter it in and fall back asleep (todays my day off).

I just downloaded that app too pink and I love it! You are right about it being easy to just take your temp and input data without even getting out of bed.


----------



## PinkLove22

sweetpea417 said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Haus, you got me going again, I think your interest in my blog made me realize I was lacking a post from last month, so I had this sudden urge to bake (and blog it) last night. Anyways I ended up making all these chocolate chip cookies, I wish I could send them over to you guys!
> 
> 
> Anyways I started my tempting today. I got the FF app for my iphone and I like how I can just wake up take my temp enter it in and fall back asleep (todays my day off).
> 
> I just downloaded that app too pink and I love it! You are right about it being easy to just take your temp and input data without even getting out of bed.Click to expand...

Haha, does that make us lazy?


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Haus, you got me going again, I think your interest in my blog made me realize I was lacking a post from last month, so I had this sudden urge to bake (and blog it) last night. Anyways I ended up making all these chocolate chip cookies, I wish I could send them over to you guys!
> 
> 
> Anyways I started my tempting today. I got the FF app for my iphone and I like how I can just wake up take my temp enter it in and fall back asleep (todays my day off).
> 
> I just downloaded that app too pink and I love it! You are right about it being easy to just take your temp and input data without even getting out of bed.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, does that make us lazy?Click to expand...


Ohh I must get this for my iphone too! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Guys, I think I ruined my chances of temping this cycle :wacko: I only got cd2 so far, and every other day I've moved too much or gotten up and then remembered "oh hey I should be taking my temp!!" lol


----------



## PinkLove22

I would say keep going regardless. That way you have something on your chart. Are you also using OKP's? I think its going to be okay


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm going to keep cd2, and try and start again tomorrow (if I remember! :wacko: lol). Someone on here told me some women only temp a few days and are okay, but I don't know. I'd like to try and get everyday next cycle (if I need to chart another cycle! :) )


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Guys, I think I ruined my chances of temping this cycle :wacko: I only got cd2 so far, and every other day I've moved too much or gotten up and then remembered "oh hey I should be taking my temp!!" lol

You totally didn't ruin it this month. Your temps only indicate Ovulation after the fact and since you are so early in your cycle, you would have low temps anyway. The important ones are right around O and after (18 high temps after O = pregnancy- although women know before if they are pregnant because of early hpts). You would most definitely still have low temps right now. 

The thing with temping that I don't like is that it only tells you that Ovulation occurred the day before and by then it's usually too late to have sex :dohh:

But it is helpful for knowing exact dates! I use opks too and :sex: from like CD 10 to 15 (O happens normally CD 14/15 for me)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haha ok girls I know this is kind of shallow, but since DH and I already have a girl, we are hoping for a boy this time around (let me add for the record that I would be ecstatic with another little princess though!)

Anyhoo, I just got my copy of Shettles "how to choose the sex of your baby" in the mail today! Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see if it works and what this guy has to say! Anyone heard of anyone using this method with success?


----------



## PinkLove22

Hausfrau said:


> I'm going to keep cd2, and try and start again tomorrow (if I remember! :wacko: lol). Someone on here told me some women only temp a few days and are okay, but I don't know. I'd like to try and get everyday next cycle (if I need to chart another cycle! :) )

Do you have a phone that you can set multiple alarm clocks? Thats what I use. So I set my alarm for 7am even when I am not at school. Keep on the same time every day so even when I forget my alarm will go off, Im like oh yeah temping, and then I go back to sleep.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Guys, I think I ruined my chances of temping this cycle :wacko: I only got cd2 so far, and every other day I've moved too much or gotten up and then remembered "oh hey I should be taking my temp!!" lol
> 
> You totally didn't ruin it this month. Your temps only indicate Ovulation after the fact and since you are so early in your cycle, you would have low temps anyway. The important ones are right around O and after (18 high temps after O = pregnancy- although women know before if they are pregnant because of early hpts). You would most definitely still have low temps right now.
> 
> The thing with temping that I don't like is that it only tells you that Ovulation occurred the day before and by then it's usually too late to have sex :dohh:
> 
> But it is helpful for knowing exact dates! I use opks too and :sex: from like CD 10 to 15 (O happens normally CD 14/15 for me)Click to expand...


Oh good! Thanks! :)

Yep, I use opks too. I have an embarrassing ammount of them! Hehe:blush:


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep cd2, and try and start again tomorrow (if I remember! :wacko: lol). Someone on here told me some women only temp a few days and are okay, but I don't know. I'd like to try and get everyday next cycle (if I need to chart another cycle! :) )
> 
> Do you have a phone that you can set multiple alarm clocks? Thats what I use. So I set my alarm for 7am even when I am not at school. Keep on the same time every day so even when I forget my alarm will go off, Im like oh yeah temping, and then I go back to sleep.Click to expand...

I have an iphone, how would I do this??


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haha ok girls I know this is kind of shallow, but since DH and I already have a girl, we are hoping for a boy this time around (let me add for the record that I would be ecstatic with another little princess though!)
> 
> Anyhoo, I just got my copy of Shettles "how to choose the sex of your baby" in the mail today! Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see if it works and what this guy has to say! Anyone heard of anyone using this method with success?

It's not shallow at all because we know you would love whatever gender you happened to have! :)

Can you send any tips my way for conceiving a girl? :) Argh, I'm so lazy I should just download the book on my ipad kindle app. :wacko: Is that the exact title?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haha ok girls I know this is kind of shallow, but since DH and I already have a girl, we are hoping for a boy this time around (let me add for the record that I would be ecstatic with another little princess though!)
> 
> Anyhoo, I just got my copy of Shettles "how to choose the sex of your baby" in the mail today! Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see if it works and what this guy has to say! Anyone heard of anyone using this method with success?
> 
> It's not shallow at all because we know you would love whatever gender you happened to have! :)
> 
> Can you send any tips my way for conceiving a girl? :) Argh, I'm so lazy I should just download the book on my ipad kindle app. :wacko: Is that the exact title?Click to expand...

Yep that's the one! I know a few tips just from research that may help...

For a girl, start having sex 3-5 days before O since the x sperm (girls) are larger and slower moving. They also outlast the y sperm which are faster but die sooner. If you :sex: the few days before O and abstain the day of O, you have a higher chance of more x sperm hanging around and therefore increase your odds of having a girl.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haha ok girls I know this is kind of shallow, but since DH and I already have a girl, we are hoping for a boy this time around (let me add for the record that I would be ecstatic with another little princess though!)
> 
> Anyhoo, I just got my copy of Shettles "how to choose the sex of your baby" in the mail today! Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see if it works and what this guy has to say! Anyone heard of anyone using this method with success?
> 
> It's not shallow at all because we know you would love whatever gender you happened to have! :)
> 
> Can you send any tips my way for conceiving a girl? :) Argh, I'm so lazy I should just download the book on my ipad kindle app. :wacko: Is that the exact title?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that's the one! I know a few tips just from research that may help...
> 
> For a girl, start having sex 3-5 days before O since the x sperm (girls) are larger and slower moving. They also outlast the y sperm which are faster but die sooner. If you :sex: the few days before O and abstain the day of O, you have a higher chance of more x sperm hanging around and therefore increase your odds of having a girl.Click to expand...

Good to know! I'd prefer all girls to be honest (but would love a boy just the same) so I'll keep those tips in mind :)

How are you doing? Anything interesting happening?? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haha ok girls I know this is kind of shallow, but since DH and I already have a girl, we are hoping for a boy this time around (let me add for the record that I would be ecstatic with another little princess though!)
> 
> Anyhoo, I just got my copy of Shettles "how to choose the sex of your baby" in the mail today! Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see if it works and what this guy has to say! Anyone heard of anyone using this method with success?
> 
> It's not shallow at all because we know you would love whatever gender you happened to have! :)
> 
> Can you send any tips my way for conceiving a girl? :) Argh, I'm so lazy I should just download the book on my ipad kindle app. :wacko: Is that the exact title?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that's the one! I know a few tips just from research that may help...
> 
> For a girl, start having sex 3-5 days before O since the x sperm (girls) are larger and slower moving. They also outlast the y sperm which are faster but die sooner. If you :sex: the few days before O and abstain the day of O, you have a higher chance of more x sperm hanging around and therefore increase your odds of having a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know! I'd prefer all girls to be honest (but would love a boy just the same) so I'll keep those tips in mind :)
> 
> How are you doing? Anything interesting happening?? :)Click to expand...

Doing good! Me and the lil one are watching Toy story (her favorite movie) and I'm catching up on my crochet (I make baby hats :) and got some dinner in the crockpot (love that thing!) 

It's amazing how much you get done when it's not POAS days lol!


----------



## sweetpea417

What's going on in hausfrau's world?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haha ok girls I know this is kind of shallow, but since DH and I already have a girl, we are hoping for a boy this time around (let me add for the record that I would be ecstatic with another little princess though!)
> 
> Anyhoo, I just got my copy of Shettles "how to choose the sex of your baby" in the mail today! Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see if it works and what this guy has to say! Anyone heard of anyone using this method with success?
> 
> It's not shallow at all because we know you would love whatever gender you happened to have! :)
> 
> Can you send any tips my way for conceiving a girl? :) Argh, I'm so lazy I should just download the book on my ipad kindle app. :wacko: Is that the exact title?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that's the one! I know a few tips just from research that may help...
> 
> For a girl, start having sex 3-5 days before O since the x sperm (girls) are larger and slower moving. They also outlast the y sperm which are faster but die sooner. If you :sex: the few days before O and abstain the day of O, you have a higher chance of more x sperm hanging around and therefore increase your odds of having a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know! I'd prefer all girls to be honest (but would love a boy just the same) so I'll keep those tips in mind :)
> 
> How are you doing? Anything interesting happening?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Doing good! Me and the lil one are watching Toy story (her favorite movie) and I'm catching up on my crochet (I make baby hats :) and got some dinner in the crockpot (love that thing!)
> 
> It's amazing how much you get done when it's not POAS days lol!Click to expand...

I wish I could crochet or knit or anything! Lol :)

It's been ages since we've used the crockpot! (we call it a slow cooker in Canada) But I agree, it's so easy to throw a few ingredients in and leave it for a few hours :)

Lol, true that! You could always busy yourself with buying more tests though so you can keep POAS when the time is right!! Hehe :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> What's going on in hausfrau's world?

I had an early morning class at 8:30 :sleep:. Saturday is also our date night and we just got back from our usual dinner out :)


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove, if you're out there I was looking through your blog and the lemon pie looks like something I'll also have to try soon! I've been craving lemon anything something feirce lately! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Ahhhh morning! It is only CD 3 for me today and I am feeling especially impatient for O day to come around! I also keep thinking about how many new fertility things I can try to boost my chances this month.. I wonder if this mentality is what hinders pregnancy chances due to the amount of stress it puts on us... But how do you "relax" this mentality when it's all you want in the world? 

Sorry for the morning rant, it just feels better to gush it out sometimes...

Hope everyone is having a fabulous Sunday!


----------



## Hausfrau

Morning!

I think stressing over ttc details can hinder our chances, but I really don't know how to relax either! Lol I'm going to attempt to relax this cycle and see where it gets me! Cd 7 for me today!

Today is DH's day to cook! So I'm having a great Sunday so far! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. It is definitely hard to relax when you want a baby so bad and especially when you are doing all sorts of things to try to make it happen. Even more so when you have been TTC for a long time. That's why I just started paying attention to my own body and only checking my CM. 
I really wish I could make time pass quicker for you both :)


----------



## pluck15

Time is passing so slowly, I agree! Although AF just stopped last night for me so thats pretty exciting for me. It's a very weird (good weird) feeling DTDing for the first time with baby making being the purpose! All my life I've been very careful not to get pregnant before I want to. And now that I'm trying for that exact reason...it's so surreal! 

What were your thoughts the first month you started TTC?


----------



## Hausfrau

pluck15 said:


> Time is passing so slowly, I agree! Although AF just stopped last night for me so thats pretty exciting for me. It's a very weird (good weird) feeling DTDing for the first time with baby making being the purpose! All my life I've been very careful not to get pregnant before I want to. And now that I'm trying for that exact reason...it's so surreal!
> 
> What were your thoughts the first month you started TTC?

Yes, all of this! :) I can't imagine what it would be like to be actually pregnant!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> Time is passing so slowly, I agree! Although AF just stopped last night for me so thats pretty exciting for me. It's a very weird (good weird) feeling DTDing for the first time with baby making being the purpose! All my life I've been very careful not to get pregnant before I want to. And now that I'm trying for that exact reason...it's so surreal!
> 
> What were your thoughts the first month you started TTC?
> 
> Yes, all of this! :) I can't imagine what it would be like to be actually pregnant!Click to expand...

It is the most wonderful intense "high" when you get that :bfp: for the very first time. For me, it was a very private emotional moment (I am tearing up now thinking about it) when I realized that my dreams of becoming a mommy were happening. 

I'd like to hope that is how it is for every woman when she finds out and hope that I am lucky enough to experience it for a second time!


----------



## sweetpea417

May I add for all of us ladies...
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> Time is passing so slowly, I agree! Although AF just stopped last night for me so thats pretty exciting for me. It's a very weird (good weird) feeling DTDing for the first time with baby making being the purpose! All my life I've been very careful not to get pregnant before I want to. And now that I'm trying for that exact reason...it's so surreal!
> 
> What were your thoughts the first month you started TTC?
> 
> Yes, all of this! :) I can't imagine what it would be like to be actually pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> It is the most wonderful intense "high" when you get that :bfp: for the very first time. For me, it was a very private emotional moment (I am tearing up now thinking about it) when I realized that my dreams of becoming a mommy were happening.
> 
> I'd like to hope that is how it is for every woman when she finds out and hope that I am lucky enough to experience it for a second time!Click to expand...

That is so sweet! :) Did you rush to tell your DH or surprise him?

I would be so excited I don't think I could wait! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> Time is passing so slowly, I agree! Although AF just stopped last night for me so thats pretty exciting for me. It's a very weird (good weird) feeling DTDing for the first time with baby making being the purpose! All my life I've been very careful not to get pregnant before I want to. And now that I'm trying for that exact reason...it's so surreal!
> 
> What were your thoughts the first month you started TTC?
> 
> Yes, all of this! :) I can't imagine what it would be like to be actually pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> It is the most wonderful intense "high" when you get that :bfp: for the very first time. For me, it was a very private emotional moment (I am tearing up now thinking about it) when I realized that my dreams of becoming a mommy were happening.
> 
> I'd like to hope that is how it is for every woman when she finds out and hope that I am lucky enough to experience it for a second time!Click to expand...
> 
> That is so sweet! :) Did you rush to tell your DH or surprise him?
> 
> I would be so excited I don't think I could wait! :)Click to expand...

Actually no I didn't lol! It took me a day to find the words. We werent trying per say at that time so i was a bit nervousy. I did chart back then, but not as accurately as now.

I told him while snorkeling (we lived in Maui at that time) and managed to blurt it out when we came up for air. Lol, not the smoothest way either. He was like "hey do you see that fish?" and I was like "cool! Hey so I'm pregnant." insert DH shocked face for about an hour... Lol (we were both really happy though ;))


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> Time is passing so slowly, I agree! Although AF just stopped last night for me so thats pretty exciting for me. It's a very weird (good weird) feeling DTDing for the first time with baby making being the purpose! All my life I've been very careful not to get pregnant before I want to. And now that I'm trying for that exact reason...it's so surreal!
> 
> What were your thoughts the first month you started TTC?
> 
> Yes, all of this! :) I can't imagine what it would be like to be actually pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> It is the most wonderful intense "high" when you get that :bfp: for the very first time. For me, it was a very private emotional moment (I am tearing up now thinking about it) when I realized that my dreams of becoming a mommy were happening.
> 
> I'd like to hope that is how it is for every woman when she finds out and hope that I am lucky enough to experience it for a second time!Click to expand...
> 
> That is so sweet! :) Did you rush to tell your DH or surprise him?
> 
> I would be so excited I don't think I could wait! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no I didn't lol! It took me a day to find the words. We werent trying per say at that time so i was a bit nervousy. I did chart back then, but not as accurately as now.
> 
> I told him while snorkeling (we lived in Maui at that time) and managed to blurt it out when we came up for air. Lol, not the smoothest way either. He was like "hey do you see that fish?" and I was like "cool! Hey so I'm pregnant." insert DH shocked face for about an hour... Lol (we were both really happy though ;))Click to expand...

See, I say I wouldn't be able to keep the news to myself, but I think I would just blurt it out too! Lol. :) 

Wow you guys moved from one extreme to the other! Are you from Hawaii originally? Or do you move around for work (military etc)?


----------



## sweetpea417

No not military. From the south states originally. Heres a little fun story about DH and I...

DH and I had a dream to live there (we were not married then but def in love and knew we would go that way). So, we worked our a$$es off, sold all of our stuff and moved there. DH proposed the night before we left, I said "heck yes!" and set our wedding for the next summer.

Funnily enough, I found out A MONTH later after we moved there that I was pregnant. AND get this- LO was due on the day we set the date for our wedding! Lol, it was truly ironic. 

I still joke about Hawaii being "fertile ground"

And we live in Alaska now cause DH lived here for a few years growing up and loves it


----------



## Hausfrau

Wow that is so cool! :) Definatly fertile ground! I've never been to Hawaii before, maybe I should visit!! :)

Alaska looks so beautiful, I was watching a show based in Alaska last night and it looks so beautiful. I still want to visit there someday! Is there lots to do or is it geared more for fishing etc?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Wow that is so cool! :) Definatly fertile ground! I've never been to Hawaii before, maybe I should visit!! :)
> 
> Alaska looks so beautiful, I was watching a show based in Alaska last night and it looks so beautiful. I still want to visit there someday! Is there lots to do or is it geared more for fishing etc?

The summers are GORGEOUS and yes lots to do! Especially if you are into nature and outdoor stuff! I like camping and bike riding and hiking so all awesome activities here :) in the winter, it is very beautiful too, with lots of skiing/snowboarding... and for the rest who don't ski/snowboard, they stay in and make babies. Lol!


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm not very outdoorsy but I love those thins as well, I've always heard that Alaska is for people who are into fishing etc, so I had to ask a local! :) I wonder if there really is a lot of babies born after a long winter! Lol :) Do you think you'll stay in Alaska or try someplace new?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> I'm not very outdoorsy but I love those thins as well, I've always heard that Alaska is for people who are into fishing etc, so I had to ask a local! :) I wonder if there really is a lot of babies born after a long winter! Lol :) Do you think you'll stay in Alaska or try someplace new?

Who knows with our track record lol! I do want to move back to the beach at some point and time though. I really miss it!

How about you? Are you originally from Canada? Been there all your life?


----------



## Hausfrau

Living at the beach would be awesome, I grew up near the beach and miss the ocean so much!

I'm from Canada - born and raised! :) I'm originally from the other side of the country (Nova Scotia on the east coast of Canada, and moved to the west coast to Alberta). Canada is so vast and each region is so different that it took a lot of getting used to when we first moved. Nova Scotia is all about the ocean and fishing and Alberta has the oil feilds and cattle ranches...lol :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Living at the beach would be awesome, I grew up near the beach and miss the ocean so much!
> 
> I'm from Canada - born and raised! :) I'm originally from the other side of the country (Nova Scotia on the east coast of Canada, and moved to the west coast to Alberta). Canada is so vast and each region is so different that it took a lot of getting used to when we first moved. Nova Scotia is all about the ocean and fishing and Alberta has the oil feilds and cattle ranches...lol :)

Nice! I have only driven through some parts of Canada (never really got to visit) but always wanted to!


----------



## Hausfrau

Do you remember which provinces you've driven through? 

You should visit, I love it here except for winter weather, but you know all about that as we have similar climates! :wacko: We can switch it up, you come here and I'll go to Alaska! Hehe.

Is living in Alaska expensive? Our northern territories are a really expensive place to live; seeing phots of prices in grocery stores up there just blows your mind! (Canada is more expensive then the US, but nothing like Canada's north!)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Do you remember which provinces you've driven through?
> 
> You should visit, I love it here except for winter weather, but you know all about that as we have similar climates! :wacko: We can switch it up, you come here and I'll go to Alaska! Hehe.
> 
> Is living in Alaska expensive? Our northern territories are a really expensive place to live; seeing phots of prices in grocery stores up there just blows your mind! (Canada is more expensive then the US, but nothing like Canada's north!)

I drove up through Alberta, Britsh Columbia and Yukon on my way to AK. 

Yep, Alaska is pretty pricey but they do pay jobs well here (plus the state gives you $ to live here every year too which is a nice bonus lol:)


----------



## ashleywalton

Just read through this post...nice to learn a little more about each of you. :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Alberta was probably the best part of the trip! Hehe Kidding! :) We're soooo close to the Rocky Mountains though; they are so beautiful! :)

You get paid to live there??! I remember reading that on a travel blog somewhere and thinking it was a joke. The guy was pretty negative about living there and was just saying "people are there because they're paid to" Does everyone get money? What if you're homeless? I'll stop with the questios! Lol :)


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> Just read through this post...nice to learn a little more about each of you. :)

:)

Where do you live Ashley?


----------



## ashleywalton

California :/ I dislike it very much!


----------



## Hausfrau

Oh yeah? What don't you like about it? :(

Are you near San Francisco? We went recently and liked it, mostly for the shopping hehe :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Too many people...lol Im 2 hours from there. Shopping is great there! We'd love to move but our families are here so we stay :) I guess its not that bad...


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohh, yeah that's what I love about Alberta (and all of Canada really) we don't have the populations that you guys have. 

I love shopping in the US, you guys have so many stores that I wish we had!


----------



## sweetpea417

Alaska is cool they probably have some of nicest people here! Pretty friendly if you ask me! 

About the dividends... You have to apply for them every year, but as long as you are a resident and can prove it through like taxes and stuff, they give everybody a "personal fund dividend" just for living there. I don't complain! Lol

Ashley, I have been to CA and have to say it wouldn't be my first choice to live there.. Although, I enjoy visiting parts of it very much!


----------



## ashleywalton

Yeah. I've lived here my whole life and wouldn't mind a change :)


----------



## pluck15

ashleywalton said:


> Yeah. I've lived here my whole life and wouldn't mind a change :)

I live in CA too  Also about 2 hours from SF. Not born and raised here, but I like it. Can't beat the weather, and the lack of natural disasters :winkwink:


----------



## ashleywalton

pluck15 said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. I've lived here my whole life and wouldn't mind a change :)
> 
> I live in CA too  Also about 2 hours from SF. Not born and raised here, but I like it. Can't beat the weather, and the lack of natural disasters :winkwink:Click to expand...

Very very true! :)


----------



## PinkLove22

ashleywalton said:


> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. I've lived here my whole life and wouldn't mind a change :)
> 
> I live in CA too  Also about 2 hours from SF. Not born and raised here, but I like it. Can't beat the weather, and the lack of natural disasters :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Very very true! :)Click to expand...

I'm born and raised a bay area (walnut creek) Cali girl. I <3 it. But my heart is now split in three between my two other homes Hawaii and Seattle (my current
Home)


----------



## babyfeva

I'm also a bay area girl, San Jose about an hour from San Francisco. Love living here!


----------



## ashleywalton

I guess I just want a change...maybe just a bigger house lol. Our house is getting kinda cramped already with 2...I guess more than anything I would love to be able to travel to other areas :)


----------



## PinkLove22

babyfeva said:


> I'm also a bay area girl, San Jose about an hour from San Francisco. Love living here!

Hahaha I spent a few years in SJ, I went to state for my undergraduate. 
So many good memories down there!


----------



## Hausfrau

I liked San Jose too. DH took me there on our way back to San Francisco one night because I'm a sharks fan :)


----------



## babyfeva

Go Sharks!


----------



## Hausfrau

babyfeva said:


> Go Sharks!

Yes! :)

When they play against us (the Oilers) I still cheer for the sharks hehe :) DH promised to buy me a jersey next time (we drove through SJ late at night) :)


----------



## babyfeva

:) I want to visit Canada one day! I hear it's beautiful.


----------



## PinkLove22

babyfeva said:


> Go Sharks!

Woohoo SHARKS!


----------



## Hausfrau

You definatly should! It is beautiful here, and full of wide open spaces (if you hate crowds you would like it here :) ) I'm close-ish (4hours) to the Rocky Mountains and love it :). If you google some of our mountain towns (Banff, Jasper, Lake Louise etc) you can get a sense of real Canada!


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey PinkLove! How are you?


----------



## horseypants

ladies, how weird is this thread... so many of us are in the California bay area! i'm a los gatos, san jose, santa clara, berkeley, san francisco person myself lol. 

i'm just checking in to say hi and give ya'all my excuse for not doing my cycle match buddy homework for the last couple days. my boyfriend thought he broke his foot on saturday night and we were stressing over whether to go to the er or wait it out to see his gp. ...well we opted to wait till yesterday to see the doc and good news! his foot's just bruised, not broken! 

i am really busy with work today. i'm doing the early shift again but i'm also doing the late shift :)...... i'm going to pm you all lol if i miss anyone, lemme know. send me a private message asking for the off the record self promotion regarding my a.m. job :)

also, don't forget to update our thread with your o date when you get a positive opk/temp shift

ugh did i mention i haven't started temping yet like i said i would.... i'm slacking! but hausfrau, i did work out this weekend and thought of your six pack :p

ooooh.... if you are on this thread but have been quiet, please pipe up with your o date at least ;) ....i notice there are a few shyer ladies who joined at one point who we haven't heard from in a week or so..........


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> ladies, how weird is this thread... so many of us are in the California bay area! i'm a los gatos, san jose, santa clara, berkeley, san francisco person myself lol.
> 
> i'm just checking in to say hi and give ya'all my excuse for not doing my cycle match buddy homework for the last couple days. my boyfriend thought he broke his foot on saturday night and we were stressing over whether to go to the er or wait it out to see his gp. ...well we opted to wait till yesterday to see the doc and good news! his foot's just bruised, not broken!
> 
> i am really busy with work today. i'm doing the early shift again but i'm also doing the late shift :)...... i'm going to pm you all lol if i miss anyone, lemme know. send me a private message asking for the off the record self promotion regarding my a.m. job :)
> 
> also, don't forget to update our thread with your o date when you get a positive opk/temp shift
> 
> ugh did i mention i haven't started temping yet like i said i would.... i'm slacking! but hausfrau, i did work out this weekend and thought of your six pack :p
> 
> ooooh.... if you are on this thread but have been quiet, please pipe up with your o date at least ;) ....i notice there are a few shyer ladies who joined at one point who we haven't heard from in a week or so..........

Horsey! You are still alive! Lol :)

I loved San Francisco! DH and I are planning on going back again for sure!

Glad your OH is okay! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey horsey! Good to hear from you :) I am CD5 today (really not exciting!) but O date is expected on the 16th. CAN'T FREAKIN' WAIT I tell ya! Ready to make a baby this month :thumbup:

I too have been busy with work this week (looks like it's gonna be a long one ahead) but hopefully I'm wrong and it flies by. Gotta get in baby-making mode which for most of us here should be around next week sometime :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

CD 16 and I thought I was getting fertile cm and having signs of O but now I am thinking it is just my body playing tricks on me again. I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative. I noticed stretchy cm for a couple days now it's gone. This is so frustrating, it looks like I am in for yet another 2 month long cycle. :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> CD 16 and I thought I was getting fertile cm and having signs of O but now I am thinking it is just my body playing tricks on me again. I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative. I noticed stretchy cm for a couple days now it's gone. This is so frustrating, it looks like I am in for yet another 2 month long cycle. :cry:

I am sorry hun! Do you temp at all? Stretchy CM is usually a good indicator of O. Or it could be that your urine didn't have enough LH in it? How long have your cycles been this long?


----------



## Rachel789

Check out my sig for my cycle lengths, yes I do chart-no temp rise, it has been flat for a few days now. This isn't the first time I have noticed fertile cm only to see no temp rise and cm go back to unfertile then fertile again and eventually O. I have never noticed any true ewcm though to be honest the best I see is stretchy cm that is cloudy looking I have never seen it clear and in abundance.


----------



## horseypants

here's the list as of today!

*baby_dreams - cd7 of 28
babyfeva - cd12 of 25/30
cckarting - cd12 of 29/38 *clomid
dan-o - cd18 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
drsquid - cd11 of ?
happily - cd11 of 32/35
hausfrau - cd9 of 33/35
horseypants - cd10 of 35
janna - cd? of 29
kalmeida1985 - cd9 of 28 *femara
lbkmom4life - cd14 of ?
littlesteph - cd11 of 32/45
missmichelle - cd11 of ?
mouse_chicky - cd12 of 34
piggywiggy - cd10 of 29/30
pinklove22 - cd7 of 28/33
pluck15 - cd6 of 28
rachel789 - cd16 of 48
spacy - cd9 of ?
sweetpea - cd5 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
wantabubba - cd23 of ? *clomid*

pinklove22 - thanks for the link to your beautiful and yummy blog. so fancy! so fancy! https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/ and i love your directions! i will tell you if i make the stuff on here... i'm hoping to make the cookies with the chocolate in them. so you wake up at 7am to temp. u r good.

sweetpea417 - i missed you this week :). my boyfriend keeps asking me about you ladies. "how is sweetpea," he says lol, "and your other bump ladies? did anyone get pregnant today?" LOL I hope you get some gender variety going in ur family, or everything pink pink pink lol either way right? boydust! princess power! heh. ...i can knit a little..... this is the second time, i've been totally NOT relaxing in the leadup to o. it takes sooo long for me, cause my cycles are longer. oh man. someone on b&b said something so funny the other day. i should find her name and give her credit but i think it was "think positive, be positive, pee positive." ! Good one! ........"'hey do you see that fish?' and I was like 'cool! Hey so I'm pregnant.' insert DH shocked face for about an hour..." HAHA!!!!! I love it! .....i have a friend who just had a baby and moved to Alaska for a great job. OH also has family there. Someday I will get to see it! ....i will be joining you in baby making mode a week later i think :)

janna - welcome! what cycle day are you on today? have you ever tried cooking pumpkin in the over like you do with butternut squash? i cooked our "cinderella" halloween pumpkin for thanksgiving and it was delicioso. i peeled it, got it started in the microwave, and then added butter, brown sugar and baked it for a loong time. YUM! haha. try it next year after halloween's over ;).

everyone - yes, i too am infavor of twins. heh. haha! this thread seems to be the canada/california connection :)

lbkmom4life - so happy you're here! and happy cd 14 today ;) how long are your cycles usually?

pluck15 - yes indeed, keep bd-ing :D. i hear you on trying so hard not to get preggers until trying for the first time. it's been quite a trip for me and has been changing my attitude about a lot of things in life in a pretty intense way that i could not have predicted! because my other half and i arent't married, i think i have admitted it at first and half didn't admit it. not to get too sad here, but then we had a very early mc and i got really messed up in the head over the whole thing and jsut now, i'm kinda feeling like i'm coming to terms with it all and making conscious decisions on it and know i'm doing the right thing trying. hopefully it'll happen very very soon, but if it ever happens, i will count myself lucky, not unlucky like i would have at any time in the past. life is amazing. what can i say.

ashley walton - squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! your lo is growing! vocal chords are being formed ;)

babyfeva - yay sj :)

rachel789 - i haven't started temping and charting yet though i told myself i would as soon as the basal thermometer arrived... and it has... i keep hearing this "crosshairs" lingo. want to tell me what it means? ...i guess i'll figure it out once i stop my slacking with the early morning "labwork?" ....i have ewcm at funny times too my dear. it's a sticky wicket and a long wait, but i'm glad we have eachother 

:friends:
*first post updated!*


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Crosshairs is what the program fertility friend will give you when it detects that you had a temp shift and O'ed. It will draw crosshairs over your chart to show you your coverline and O day. I have been charting since October so if you have any questions about it feel free to ask!


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> here's the list as of today!
> 
> *baby_dreams - cd7 of 28
> babyfeva - cd12 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd12 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd18 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd11 of ?
> happily - cd11 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd9 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd10 of 35
> janna - cd? of 29
> kalmeida1985 - cd9 of 28 *femara
> lbkmom4life - cd14 of ?
> littlesteph - cd11 of 32/45
> missmichelle - cd11 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd12 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd10 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd7 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd6 of 28
> rachel789 - cd16 of 48
> spacy - cd9 of ?
> sweetpea - cd5 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd23 of ? *clomid*
> 
> pinklove22 - thanks for the link to your beautiful and yummy blog. so fancy! so fancy! https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/ and i love your directions! i will tell you if i make the stuff on here... i'm hoping to make the cookies with the chocolate in them. so you wake up at 7am to temp. u r good.
> 
> sweetpea417 - i missed you this week :). my boyfriend keeps asking me about you ladies. "how is sweetpea," he says lol, "and your other bump ladies? did anyone get pregnant today?" LOL I hope you get some gender variety going in ur family, or everything pink pink pink lol either way right? boydust! princess power! heh. ...i can knit a little..... this is the second time, i've been totally NOT relaxing in the leadup to o. it takes sooo long for me, cause my cycles are longer. oh man. someone on b&b said something so funny the other day. i should find her name and give her credit but i think it was "think positive, be positive, pee positive." ! Good one! ........"'hey do you see that fish?' and I was like 'cool! Hey so I'm pregnant.' insert DH shocked face for about an hour..." HAHA!!!!! I love it! .....i have a friend who just had a baby and moved to Alaska for a great job. OH also has family there. Someday I will get to see it! ....i will be joining you in baby making mode a week later i think :)
> 
> janna - welcome! what cycle day are you on today? have you ever tried cooking pumpkin in the over like you do with butternut squash? i cooked our "cinderella" halloween pumpkin for thanksgiving and it was delicioso. i peeled it, got it started in the microwave, and then added butter, brown sugar and baked it for a loong time. YUM! haha. try it next year after halloween's over ;).
> 
> everyone - yes, i too am infavor of twins. heh. haha! this thread seems to be the canada/california connection :)
> 
> lbkmom4life - so happy you're here! and happy cd 14 today ;) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> pluck15 - yes indeed, keep bd-ing :D. i hear you on trying so hard not to get preggers until trying for the first time. it's been quite a trip for me and has been changing my attitude about a lot of things in life in a pretty intense way that i could not have predicted! because my other half and i arent't married, i think i have admitted it at first and half didn't admit it. not to get too sad here, but then we had a very early mc and i got really messed up in the head over the whole thing and jsut now, i'm kinda feeling like i'm coming to terms with it all and making conscious decisions on it and know i'm doing the right thing trying. hopefully it'll happen very very soon, but if it ever happens, i will count myself lucky, not unlucky like i would have at any time in the past. life is amazing. what can i say.
> 
> ashley walton - squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! your lo is growing! vocal chords are being formed ;)
> 
> babyfeva - yay sj :)
> 
> rachel789 - i haven't started temping and charting yet though i told myself i would as soon as the basal thermometer arrived... and it has... i keep hearing this "crosshairs" lingo. want to tell me what it means? ...i guess i'll figure it out once i stop my slacking with the early morning "labwork?" ....i have ewcm at funny times too my dear. it's a sticky wicket and a long wait, but i'm glad we have eachother
> 
> :friends:
> *first post updated!*
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I think I'm the only Canadian here! :) I'm bringin' some international flavour to this thread! lol :)


----------



## Rachel789

I grew up about 20-30 mins from Canada if that makes you feel better :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohh where abouts? :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

horseypants said:


> here's the list as of today!
> 
> *baby_dreams - cd7 of 28
> babyfeva - cd12 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd12 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd18 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd11 of ?
> happily - cd11 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd9 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd10 of 35
> janna - cd? of 29
> kalmeida1985 - cd9 of 28 *femara
> lbkmom4life - cd14 of ?
> littlesteph - cd11 of 32/45
> missmichelle - cd11 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd12 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd10 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd7 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd6 of 28
> rachel789 - cd16 of 48
> spacy - cd9 of ?
> sweetpea - cd5 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd23 of ? *clomid*
> 
> pinklove22 - thanks for the link to your beautiful and yummy blog. so fancy! so fancy! https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/ and i love your directions! i will tell you if i make the stuff on here... i'm hoping to make the cookies with the chocolate in them. so you wake up at 7am to temp. u r good.
> 
> sweetpea417 - i missed you this week :). my boyfriend keeps asking me about you ladies. "how is sweetpea," he says lol, "and your other bump ladies? did anyone get pregnant today?" LOL I hope you get some gender variety going in ur family, or everything pink pink pink lol either way right? boydust! princess power! heh. ...i can knit a little..... this is the second time, i've been totally NOT relaxing in the leadup to o. it takes sooo long for me, cause my cycles are longer. oh man. someone on b&b said something so funny the other day. i should find her name and give her credit but i think it was "think positive, be positive, pee positive." ! Good one! ........"'hey do you see that fish?' and I was like 'cool! Hey so I'm pregnant.' insert DH shocked face for about an hour..." HAHA!!!!! I love it! .....i have a friend who just had a baby and moved to Alaska for a great job. OH also has family there. Someday I will get to see it! ....i will be joining you in baby making mode a week later i think :)
> 
> janna - welcome! what cycle day are you on today? have you ever tried cooking pumpkin in the over like you do with butternut squash? i cooked our "cinderella" halloween pumpkin for thanksgiving and it was delicioso. i peeled it, got it started in the microwave, and then added butter, brown sugar and baked it for a loong time. YUM! haha. try it next year after halloween's over ;).
> 
> everyone - yes, i too am infavor of twins. heh. haha! this thread seems to be the canada/california connection :)
> 
> lbkmom4life - so happy you're here! and happy cd 14 today ;) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> pluck15 - yes indeed, keep bd-ing :D. i hear you on trying so hard not to get preggers until trying for the first time. it's been quite a trip for me and has been changing my attitude about a lot of things in life in a pretty intense way that i could not have predicted! because my other half and i arent't married, i think i have admitted it at first and half didn't admit it. not to get too sad here, but then we had a very early mc and i got really messed up in the head over the whole thing and jsut now, i'm kinda feeling like i'm coming to terms with it all and making conscious decisions on it and know i'm doing the right thing trying. hopefully it'll happen very very soon, but if it ever happens, i will count myself lucky, not unlucky like i would have at any time in the past. life is amazing. what can i say.
> 
> ashley walton - squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! your lo is growing! vocal chords are being formed ;)
> 
> babyfeva - yay sj :)
> 
> rachel789 - i haven't started temping and charting yet though i told myself i would as soon as the basal thermometer arrived... and it has... i keep hearing this "crosshairs" lingo. want to tell me what it means? ...i guess i'll figure it out once i stop my slacking with the early morning "labwork?" ....i have ewcm at funny times too my dear. it's a sticky wicket and a long wait, but i'm glad we have eachother
> 
> :friends:
> *first post updated!*
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I am now 15 days of 25. I am 3 days past ovulation and I went to the bathroom and there was a brownish mixed in to the mucus. I am not due for that evil witch until the 28th. I am hopeful. But the witch showed last month a week before she was due last month. I hope she wont this month!!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

I ordered preseed today! :) I couldn't wait and wanted to try it for myself!


----------



## rmsh1

I am very new to this forum, and have been TTC for two months. I had never heard of charting until just over a month ago. I am thrown this month as my cycle is normally 34 days long, and last month I O'd on CD20 as anticipated and had all the correct signs. This month, CD22, still no EWCM and no positive OPK. The whole thing is starting to drive me crazy!

:wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> here's the list as of today!
> 
> *baby_dreams - cd7 of 28
> babyfeva - cd12 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd12 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd18 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd11 of ?
> happily - cd11 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd9 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd10 of 35
> janna - cd? of 29
> kalmeida1985 - cd9 of 28 *femara
> lbkmom4life - cd14 of ?
> littlesteph - cd11 of 32/45
> missmichelle - cd11 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd12 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd10 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd7 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd6 of 28
> rachel789 - cd16 of 48
> spacy - cd9 of ?
> sweetpea - cd5 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd23 of ? *clomid*
> 
> pinklove22 - thanks for the link to your beautiful and yummy blog. so fancy! so fancy! https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/ and i love your directions! i will tell you if i make the stuff on here... i'm hoping to make the cookies with the chocolate in them. so you wake up at 7am to temp. u r good.
> 
> sweetpea417 - i missed you this week :). my boyfriend keeps asking me about you ladies. "how is sweetpea," he says lol, "and your other bump ladies? did anyone get pregnant today?" LOL I hope you get some gender variety going in ur family, or everything pink pink pink lol either way right? boydust! princess power! heh. ...i can knit a little..... this is the second time, i've been totally NOT relaxing in the leadup to o. it takes sooo long for me, cause my cycles are longer. oh man. someone on b&b said something so funny the other day. i should find her name and give her credit but i think it was "think positive, be positive, pee positive." ! Good one! ........"'hey do you see that fish?' and I was like 'cool! Hey so I'm pregnant.' insert DH shocked face for about an hour..." HAHA!!!!! I love it! .....i have a friend who just had a baby and moved to Alaska for a great job. OH also has family there. Someday I will get to see it! ....i will be joining you in baby making mode a week later i think :)
> 
> janna - welcome! what cycle day are you on today? have you ever tried cooking pumpkin in the over like you do with butternut squash? i cooked our "cinderella" halloween pumpkin for thanksgiving and it was delicioso. i peeled it, got it started in the microwave, and then added butter, brown sugar and baked it for a loong time. YUM! haha. try it next year after halloween's over ;).
> 
> everyone - yes, i too am infavor of twins. heh. haha! this thread seems to be the canada/california connection :)
> 
> lbkmom4life - so happy you're here! and happy cd 14 today ;) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> pluck15 - yes indeed, keep bd-ing :D. i hear you on trying so hard not to get preggers until trying for the first time. it's been quite a trip for me and has been changing my attitude about a lot of things in life in a pretty intense way that i could not have predicted! because my other half and i arent't married, i think i have admitted it at first and half didn't admit it. not to get too sad here, but then we had a very early mc and i got really messed up in the head over the whole thing and jsut now, i'm kinda feeling like i'm coming to terms with it all and making conscious decisions on it and know i'm doing the right thing trying. hopefully it'll happen very very soon, but if it ever happens, i will count myself lucky, not unlucky like i would have at any time in the past. life is amazing. what can i say.
> 
> ashley walton - squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! your lo is growing! vocal chords are being formed ;)
> 
> babyfeva - yay sj :)
> 
> rachel789 - i haven't started temping and charting yet though i told myself i would as soon as the basal thermometer arrived... and it has... i keep hearing this "crosshairs" lingo. want to tell me what it means? ...i guess i'll figure it out once i stop my slacking with the early morning "labwork?" ....i have ewcm at funny times too my dear. it's a sticky wicket and a long wait, but i'm glad we have eachother
> 
> :friends:
> *first post updated!*
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I am now 15 days of 25. I am 3 days past ovulation and I went to the bathroom and there was a brownish mixed in to the mucus. I am not due for that evil witch until the 28th. I am hopeful. But the witch showed last month a week before she was due last month. I hope she wont this month!!!!Click to expand...

:dust: :dust: :dust:!!


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I am very new to this forum, and have been TTC for two months. I had never heard of charting until just over a month ago. I am thrown this month as my cycle is normally 34 days long, and last month I O'd on CD20 as anticipated and had all the correct signs. This month, CD22, still no EWCM and no positive OPK. The whole thing is starting to drive me crazy!
> 
> :wacko:

Welcome! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! Hopefully I can read about everyone else's experiences on here to save my sanity and prevent myself driving my partner insane with all the things we should try LOL


----------



## Hausfrau

That's why I'm here! Lol My DH doesn't want to hear about all the ttc details. This site s a great wealth of info too :)


----------



## rmsh1

I need all the info I can get I think! I bought one of those ovulation microscopes today, I think my partner thinks I am going crazy when I aleady use OPK sticks. I wanted two tests since I seem to be taking so long to O this month


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Rmsh, even with the support I still go crazy. Like I am now. Had brownish mixed into clear mucus 3 days after ovulation I'm so going to end up going crazy soon lol.


----------



## janna

horseypants said:


> here's the list as of today!
> 
> *baby_dreams - cd7 of 28
> babyfeva - cd12 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd12 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd18 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd11 of ?
> happily - cd11 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd9 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd10 of 35
> janna - cd? of 29
> kalmeida1985 - cd9 of 28 *femara
> lbkmom4life - cd14 of ?
> littlesteph - cd11 of 32/45
> missmichelle - cd11 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd12 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd10 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd7 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd6 of 28
> rachel789 - cd16 of 48
> spacy - cd9 of ?
> sweetpea - cd5 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd23 of ? *clomid*
> 
> pinklove22 - thanks for the link to your beautiful and yummy blog. so fancy! so fancy! https://sweetbonvivant.blogspot.com/ and i love your directions! i will tell you if i make the stuff on here... i'm hoping to make the cookies with the chocolate in them. so you wake up at 7am to temp. u r good.
> 
> sweetpea417 - i missed you this week :). my boyfriend keeps asking me about you ladies. "how is sweetpea," he says lol, "and your other bump ladies? did anyone get pregnant today?" LOL I hope you get some gender variety going in ur family, or everything pink pink pink lol either way right? boydust! princess power! heh. ...i can knit a little..... this is the second time, i've been totally NOT relaxing in the leadup to o. it takes sooo long for me, cause my cycles are longer. oh man. someone on b&b said something so funny the other day. i should find her name and give her credit but i think it was "think positive, be positive, pee positive." ! Good one! ........"'hey do you see that fish?' and I was like 'cool! Hey so I'm pregnant.' insert DH shocked face for about an hour..." HAHA!!!!! I love it! .....i have a friend who just had a baby and moved to Alaska for a great job. OH also has family there. Someday I will get to see it! ....i will be joining you in baby making mode a week later i think :)
> 
> janna - welcome! what cycle day are you on today? have you ever tried cooking pumpkin in the over like you do with butternut squash? i cooked our "cinderella" halloween pumpkin for thanksgiving and it was delicioso. i peeled it, got it started in the microwave, and then added butter, brown sugar and baked it for a loong time. YUM! haha. try it next year after halloween's over ;).
> 
> everyone - yes, i too am infavor of twins. heh. haha! this thread seems to be the canada/california connection :)
> 
> lbkmom4life - so happy you're here! and happy cd 14 today ;) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> pluck15 - yes indeed, keep bd-ing :D. i hear you on trying so hard not to get preggers until trying for the first time. it's been quite a trip for me and has been changing my attitude about a lot of things in life in a pretty intense way that i could not have predicted! because my other half and i arent't married, i think i have admitted it at first and half didn't admit it. not to get too sad here, but then we had a very early mc and i got really messed up in the head over the whole thing and jsut now, i'm kinda feeling like i'm coming to terms with it all and making conscious decisions on it and know i'm doing the right thing trying. hopefully it'll happen very very soon, but if it ever happens, i will count myself lucky, not unlucky like i would have at any time in the past. life is amazing. what can i say.
> 
> ashley walton - squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! your lo is growing! vocal chords are being formed ;)
> 
> babyfeva - yay sj :)
> 
> rachel789 - i haven't started temping and charting yet though i told myself i would as soon as the basal thermometer arrived... and it has... i keep hearing this "crosshairs" lingo. want to tell me what it means? ...i guess i'll figure it out once i stop my slacking with the early morning "labwork?" ....i have ewcm at funny times too my dear. it's a sticky wicket and a long wait, but i'm glad we have eachother
> 
> :friends:
> *first post updated!*
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks for adding me to the list! I am currently on day 19 of 29!


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Ohh where abouts? :)

I lived outside of Detroit, MI until I was 20 then I got sick of the cold and moved to Florida :thumbup:

I used to go to Windsor all the time when I was 19 because I couldnt drink in the states until I was 21!


----------



## horseypants

The current list! ...an official welcome to rmsh1 and janna <3
*
baby_dreams - cd7 of 28
babyfeva - cd12 of 25/30
cckarting - cd12 of 29/38 *clomid
dan-o - cd18 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
drsquid - cd11 of ?
happily - cd11 of 32/35
hausfrau - cd9 of 33/35
horseypants - cd10 of 35
janna - cd19 of 29
kalmeida1985 - cd9 of 28 *femara
lbkmom4life - cd15 of 25
littlesteph - cd11 of 32/45
missmichelle - cd11 of ?
mouse_chicky - cd12 of 34
piggywiggy - cd10 of 29/30
pinklove22 - cd7 of 28/33
pluck15 - cd6 of 28
rachel789 - cd16 of 48
rmsh1 - cd22 of 34
spacy - cd9 of ?
sweetpea - cd5 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
wantabubba - cd23 of ? *clomid*

hausfrau - i got the thermometer and the preseed, but not the opks, softcups or htps i ordered. i gave the preseed a try and i actually kinda like it though i'm still apprehensive about applying it internally... 

rmsh1 - welcome welcome! hopefully we can all make each other crack up instead of going clinically insane. so far so good. the ladies on this site and especially on this thread are lovely and we can;t get enough chatter and ttc talk, so spill it! i have had a couple frustrating cycles and i've never been absolutely sure about when or if i o-ed, so that's why i'm giving in to the idea of temping. i hear it's great and that all the information gleaned will give me a clearer picture of what's going on, at least after the fact! cause one of the details about temping is that you can't tell when you o-ed till right after. there's a good thread about charting here: https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/713864-big-bad-charters-gang-lol.html ..............ooooh... microscope! someday if you're making your way around this site and get bored enough to figure it out, pls post pictures?

janna - you are welcome! i updated the list already, bam! what a sweetheart, on your picture. <3 cuteyface!

rachel789 - haha, i have a trip planned to detroit in may. a friend of mine is moving there at the end of this month too. i've got an uncle in florida and a couple friends there too. there are actually a couple ladies we've got on this thread who have superlong or very unpredictable cycles. nice mix of people we got huh. i keep going back and forth on whether to suggest matches or wait till people o and suggest buddies for the 2ww.


----------



## Rachel789

It will be tough to find me a match because I have no clue what will happen. I can O in a few days or a few weeks!


----------



## horseypants

yeah :) that's my excuse to wait till after o dates and then do the math. cause that's when everything's pretty much set for people. as for myself, the last cycle was the FIRST time i got my o-date right in five months.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> I ordered preseed today! :) I couldn't wait and wanted to try it for myself!

Yay haus! me too with the preseed! Got mine in and can't wait to try it :)

Yay horsey! I'm glad you are caught up :) We missed you the last couple days!!

And for everyone else....

:holly: :holly: :holly: <----- LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## horseypants

hahahahahaaaaaa more pls
:laundry::dishes::iron::mail::hangwashing::shipw::howdy::icecream::ignore::saywhat::loo::rain::flasher::mamafy::jo::xmas13::spermy::crib::spermy::spermy::spermy::fool::tease::yellowcard::grr::bunny:

wow.


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I ordered preseed today! :) I couldn't wait and wanted to try it for myself!
> 
> Yay haus! me too with the preseed! Got mine in and can't wait to try it :)
> 
> Yay horsey! I'm glad you are caught up :) We missed you the last couple days!!
> 
> And for everyone else....
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly: <----- LOLOLOLOLOLClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I love that one, so funny! I showed my DH it once, he was like what the hell?? :haha:


----------



## horseypants

i love it too. it adequately expresses my feelings a good part of the time. :holly:


----------



## janna

You are quick, horseypants! I think she's a cutie too... Thanks! Tomorrow is her 1st birthday!! It will be a busy day around here.


----------



## Rachel789

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Rachel789

Whoaa thats a lot of boobies! :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Ohh where abouts? :)
> 
> I lived outside of Detroit, MI until I was 20 then I got sick of the cold and moved to Florida :thumbup:
> 
> I used to go to Windsor all the time when I was 19 because I couldnt drink in the states until I was 21!Click to expand...

DH and I go to Florida every year for a few weeks (we cruise out of Miami or Orlando - where are you?)

Ohh hehe. I think the drinking age in Ontario may even be higher then some places in Canada too! In Alberta it's 18 (I'm from Nova Scotia originally and it's 19 there).


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea, I'm really excited to try the preseed too! I hope it comes soon! (Canadian customs usually delays things by a day or two) :wacko: 

Horsey, I'm excited to try it after reading such glowing reviews online, but am also worried about using it internally. I've heard it can sometimes mess with your vaginal ph. I think I'll use it every so often so I don't overwhelm my system :)


----------



## Hausfrau

the :holly: smiley is getting a lot of use in this thread! lol


:holly: :holly: :holly:!!


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Ohh where abouts? :)
> 
> I lived outside of Detroit, MI until I was 20 then I got sick of the cold and moved to Florida :thumbup:
> 
> I used to go to Windsor all the time when I was 19 because I couldnt drink in the states until I was 21!Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I go to Florida every year for a few weeks (we cruise out of Miami or Orlando - where are you?)
> 
> Ohh hehe. I think the drinking age in Ontario may even be higher then some places in Canada too! In Alberta it's 18 (I'm from Nova Scotia originally and it's 19 there).Click to expand...

I live in the Tampa area which is about 1-1.5 hours from Orlando on the West coast.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

Hahaha still never gets old!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> the :holly: smiley is getting a lot of use in this thread! lol
> 
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly:!!

Yep I agree with only using it sparingly! I'm gonna use it the day of O or day before and that's it. I hope it works!


----------



## horseypants

oh
my 
gosh 
you guys, i just used a softcup after bd for the first time and i made my oh take it out to condition him out of his initial squeamishness. it's only fair, i took the plunge and put it in. i'm proud of ourselves. we watched the video on their site before we did it https://softcup.com/product/video.php , and i watched this earlier today https://youtu.be/2drNCv9ac1I

you guys, this experience of putting the thingi in and taking it out just blew
my 
mind

lol

it totally caught the majority of the swimmer goo and was keeping it in!
it was so neat when he took it out, i was like whoah.

ok, i'm officially an adult (i'm 33 years old for anyone who's wondering my age in numbers)

so practice round, check :) next friday for real!

by the way, i've been reading this old thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html and wow. a LOT of the ladies got their bfps shortly after beginning to use these softcup thingis. i haven't gotten to the point where people eventually start using preseed too... imma keep reading....

i have noticed that after bd, i sort of dry up and oh's semen almost leaves me irritated... so maybe these two things will seriously up my chances, but im tempted to just try the cups this cycle and see if it does the trick like it has for so many people. i have a theory that it's good to get up and walk around, have an active day after bd-ing during o, and these cups would make it possible to do that without squishing out all the swimmers.

haha. he just came over here and i had to hide what i was writing :) he wanted to know "did i get a blue dot?" he means on the fertility friend application on my phone. funny stuff :p


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> oh
> my
> gosh
> you guys, i just used a softcup after bd for the first time and i made my oh take it out to condition him out of his initial squeamishness. it's only fair, i took the plunge and put it in. i'm proud of ourselves. we watched the video on their site before we did it https://softcup.com/product/video.php , and i watched this earlier today https://youtu.be/2drNCv9ac1I
> 
> you guys, this experience of putting the thingi in and taking it out just blew
> my
> mind
> 
> lol
> 
> it totally caught the majority of the swimmer goo and was keeping it in!
> it was so neat when he took it out, i was like whoah.
> 
> ok, i'm officially an adult (i'm 33 years old for anyone who's wondering my age in numbers)
> 
> so practice round, check :) next friday for real!
> 
> by the way, i've been reading this old thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html and wow. a LOT of the ladies got their bfps shortly after beginning to use these softcup thingis. i haven't gotten to the point where people eventually start using preseed too... imma keep reading....
> 
> i have noticed that after bd, i sort of dry up and oh's semen almost leaves me irritated... so maybe these two things will seriously up my chances, but im tempted to just try the cups this cycle and see if it does the trick like it has for so many people. i have a theory that it's good to get up and walk around, have an active day after bd-ing during o, and these cups would make it possible to do that without squishing out all the swimmers.
> 
> haha. he just came over here and i had to hide what i was writing :) he wanted to know "did i get a blue dot?" he means on the fertility friend application on my phone. funny stuff :p

I'm not going to try softcups after I had a diva cup get stuck inside me! (the suction was working reallyyy well and I had to cut the stem to break the pressure). I was home alone trying to get that stupid thing outta me lol That was enough trauma for me! Hope they work out for you!

I know the above makes me look stupid, but whatever lol :)


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> oh
> my
> gosh
> you guys, i just used a softcup after bd for the first time and i made my oh take it out to condition him out of his initial squeamishness. it's only fair, i took the plunge and put it in. i'm proud of ourselves. we watched the video on their site before we did it https://softcup.com/product/video.php , and i watched this earlier today https://youtu.be/2drNCv9ac1I
> 
> you guys, this experience of putting the thingi in and taking it out just blew
> my
> mind
> 
> lol
> 
> it totally caught the majority of the swimmer goo and was keeping it in!
> it was so neat when he took it out, i was like whoah.
> 
> ok, i'm officially an adult (i'm 33 years old for anyone who's wondering my age in numbers)
> 
> so practice round, check :) next friday for real!
> 
> by the way, i've been reading this old thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html and wow. a LOT of the ladies got their bfps shortly after beginning to use these softcup thingis. i haven't gotten to the point where people eventually start using preseed too... imma keep reading....
> 
> i have noticed that after bd, i sort of dry up and oh's semen almost leaves me irritated... so maybe these two things will seriously up my chances, but im tempted to just try the cups this cycle and see if it does the trick like it has for so many people. i have a theory that it's good to get up and walk around, have an active day after bd-ing during o, and these cups would make it possible to do that without squishing out all the swimmers.
> 
> haha. he just came over here and i had to hide what i was writing :) he wanted to know "did i get a blue dot?" he means on the fertility friend application on my phone. funny stuff :p

Softcups huh? Thanks for the video link! I'm thinking this might take a few tries to get used to but I'll try anything! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Totally not stupid! I would've freaked out!! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

That makes me feel better! Lol

I was totally freaking out!! It just would not come loose! I can not and will not use anything like that ever again lol Plus I hate that feeling when it suctions to your cervix, weirdest feeling ever!


----------



## horseypants

hausfrau, i know exactly what you mean. that happened to me once with a menstrual cup. i remember freaking the eff out and getting all sweaty and heartracing and frantically popping the thing of finally - with the sucking feeling off the cervix, terrible.

i've been reading up and they say bearing down will help get it out. this time, i was super scared to do it but i just did it and i'm happy i mustered the courage. i'm so getting prego. gonna do it! LOL 

:spermy::sex:


:football: <--check it out. random football emoticon what


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> hausfrau, i know exactly what you mean. that happened to me once with a menstrual cup. i remember freaking the eff out and getting all sweaty and heartracing and the thing pop - with the sucking feeling off the cervix, terrible.
> 
> i've been reading up and they say bearing down will help get it out. this time, i was super scared to do it but i just did it and i'm happy i mustered the courage. i'm so getting prego. gonna do it! LOL
> 
> :spermy::sex:
> 
> 
> :football: <--check it out. random football emoticon what

Haha! Yes this is our month girls! Except I'm super bummed cause LO found my thermometer and now it is nowhere to be found :( can't temp tomorrow and gonna have to get an emergency one!


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> The current list! ...an official welcome to rmsh1 and janna <3
> *
> baby_dreams - cd7 of 28
> babyfeva - cd12 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd12 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd18 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd11 of ?
> happily - cd11 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd9 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd10 of 35
> janna - cd19 of 29
> kalmeida1985 - cd9 of 28 *femara
> lbkmom4life - cd15 of 25
> littlesteph - cd11 of 32/45
> missmichelle - cd11 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd12 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd10 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd7 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd6 of 28
> rachel789 - cd16 of 48
> rmsh1 - cd22 of 34
> spacy - cd9 of ?
> sweetpea - cd5 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd23 of ? *clomid*
> 
> hausfrau - i got the thermometer and the preseed, but not the opks, softcups or htps i ordered. i gave the preseed a try and i actually kinda like it though i'm still apprehensive about applying it internally...
> 
> rmsh1 - welcome welcome! hopefully we can all make each other crack up instead of going clinically insane. so far so good. the ladies on this site and especially on this thread are lovely and we can;t get enough chatter and ttc talk, so spill it! i have had a couple frustrating cycles and i've never been absolutely sure about when or if i o-ed, so that's why i'm giving in to the idea of temping. i hear it's great and that all the information gleaned will give me a clearer picture of what's going on, at least after the fact! cause one of the details about temping is that you can't tell when you o-ed till right after. there's a good thread about charting here: https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/713864-big-bad-charters-gang-lol.html ..............ooooh... microscope! someday if you're making your way around this site and get bored enough to figure it out, pls post pictures?
> 
> janna - you are welcome! i updated the list already, bam! what a sweetheart, on your picture. <3 cuteyface!
> 
> rachel789 - haha, i have a trip planned to detroit in may. a friend of mine is moving there at the end of this month too. i've got an uncle in florida and a couple friends there too. there are actually a couple ladies we've got on this thread who have superlong or very unpredictable cycles. nice mix of people we got huh. i keep going back and forth on whether to suggest matches or wait till people o and suggest buddies for the 2ww.

Thanks for the welcome! I am happy to post all my nitty gritty details, my partner doesnt want to hear it all, and we are not telling anyone we are trying yet so no one to vent to at all!

First off I am 33 years old. I was taking OCP until middle of last year, and had been taking that since I was 15, so kicking myself now for not going off it earlier and not understanding my cycle properly. 

Since I stopped the OCP, my cycles have been 33/34 days, like clock work. Until January that is, when we actually started TTC. My Dec/Jan cycle was 38 days, my longest yet. I then started using OPK, and was not aware that CM changes can tell when you O, so was not paying attention. My Jan/Feb cycle was 34 days, as expected, and positive OPK on CD20, again as expected. And I noticed EWCM that day too.

This month, nothing! No watery CM, no EWCM and definitely no positive OPK. I was so sure that CD 20 would be it, we were BDing every day. Funny that the OPK tests gave faint positives around CD20 (even though all inserts say this is negative result) and now I am not even seeing the faint lines. Pity I didn't have the microscope around CD20. 

I even started temping this time too, my temps seem to fluctuate, but definitely no spike seen yet. I read that most women have one cycle a year where they do not O, maybe this is mine. Grrrr So now on CD 23, and no signs at all. I used the microscope this morning, seems to work well but no ferning. I will definitely take some pics when I start to see something. I use microscopes a lot in my job, so using this one is pretty easy.


----------



## horseypants

heee heee :) your lo is soo cute. she must have stashed it somewhere weird... toybin? under the bed?

i temped this morning! for the first time since doing a test run a few months back. so my temp was 97.11f. does that sound about right? i actually had to move around a bit and do it twice. the first time, i dont think i waited long enough and pulled it out and read 96 something. but then i stuck it back in my mouth and waited for ev er until it beeped.

rmsh1 - i too am 33 years old. yes, this microscope stuff fascinates me. my opks come out "almost positive" too. that exact same thing happened to me once. i had ecwm when i was supposed to o but the opks were slightly less than positive. those "almost positives" ended up being the *most positive* of that cycle though. -and it's the only time i've used old school opks in the past, so i'm still unsure about whether it was o or a missed o cycle. i'm glad you bd-ed! .....i'm using the digital smiley face opks this time to avoid overanalyzing the strength of the opk lines....


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> heee heee :) your lo is soo cute. she must have stashed it somewhere weird... toybin? under the bed?
> 
> i temped this morning! for the first time since doing a test run a few months back. so my temp was 97.11f. does that sound about right? i actually had to move around a bit and do it twice. the first time, i dont think i waited long enough and pulled it out and read 96 something. but then i stuck it back in my mouth and waited for ev er until it beeped.
> 
> rmsh1 - i too am 33 years old. yes, this microscope stuff fascinates me. my opks come out "almost positive" too. that exact same thing happened to me once. i had ecwm when i was supposed to o but the opks were slightly less than positive. those "almost positives" ended up being the *most positive* of that cycle though. -and it's the only time i've used old school opks in the past, so i'm still unsure about whether it was o or a missed o cycle. i'm glad you bd-ed! .....i'm using the digital smiley face opks this time to avoid overanalyzing the strength of the opk lines....

I looked everywhere! Still haven't found it :( But atleast today, I can run to the store and get a new one. She is a good hider :dohh:


----------



## sweetpea417

So here is what I'm doing differently this month to boost chances...

Preseed
OPKs- twice a day starting Monday/Tuesday (expected O Friday)
Softcups (I am nervous about this)
EPO- I only took this for 3 days then stopped... I read it DELAYS O in some women and I was like "hell no" lololol
Cut down the caffeine to one cup of :coffee: per day
:sex: once on day before O and once on day of O


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> heee heee :) your lo is soo cute. she must have stashed it somewhere weird... toybin? under the bed?
> 
> i temped this morning! for the first time since doing a test run a few months back. so my temp was 97.11f. does that sound about right? i actually had to move around a bit and do it twice. the first time, i dont think i waited long enough and pulled it out and read 96 something. but then i stuck it back in my mouth and waited for ev er until it beeped.
> 
> rmsh1 - i too am 33 years old. yes, this microscope stuff fascinates me. my opks come out "almost positive" too. that exact same thing happened to me once. i had ecwm when i was supposed to o but the opks were slightly less than positive. those "almost positives" ended up being the *most positive* of that cycle though. -and it's the only time i've used old school opks in the past, so i'm still unsure about whether it was o or a missed o cycle. i'm glad you bd-ed! .....i'm using the digital smiley face opks this time to avoid overanalyzing the strength of the opk lines....

Well so far I dont see any peak on my temping chart though, so not sure what is going on this month. This is my first cycle doing temping, so not sure how accurate it will be this month anyway. Still no EWCM this cycle either. I will keep up the microscope each day, but tempted to stop the OPKs for this cycle,we will see!

I am so impatient!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Ladies I hope you are all doing well today! 

I hope someone can help me out because I can never tell the diff between sperm and ewcm, sorry in advance but this will be a tmi post! :haha:

DH and I bd'ed last night and as usual the next morning when I went to the bathroom the sperm came out, it is usually a cloudy and sometimes yellowish color. Then I went to the bathroom again about 30 mins later and some stretchy stuff came out but it was perfectly clear. I was able to stretch it about 2-3 inches but it did start to thin when I stretched it then it broke eventually. When I left it on tissue paper for about 20 mins it was still there and didnt dry up quick. Do you girls think that was ewcm or was it still left overs? Is sperm ever cystal clear like that?


----------



## horseypants

Here's who we've got: 
(if you want to be added, tell us what day of your cycle you're on and how long it normally is!)
*
baby_dreams - cd8 of 28
babyfeva - cd13 of 25/30
cckarting - cd13 of 29/38 *clomid
dan-o - cd19 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
drsquid - cd12 of ? *iui
happily - cd13 of 32/35
hausfrau - cd10 of 33/35
horseypants - cd11 of 35
janna - cd20 of 29
kalmeida1985 - cd10 of 28 *femara
lbkmom4life - cd16 of 25
littlesteph - cd12 of 32/45
missmichelle - cd12 of ?
mouse_chicky - cd13 of 34
piggywiggy - cd11 of 29/30
pinklove22 - cd8 of 28/33
pluck15 - cd7 of 28
rachel789 - cd17 of 48
rmsh1 - cd23 of 34
spacy - cd10 of ?
sweetpea - cd6 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
wantabubba - cd24 of ? *clomid
*
And here's what I'm noticing:

rmsh1 is on cd23 of 34... you're not quite sure whether you o-ed but you got a lot of bd-ing in, so it's possible you're o-ing late, but it's also possible you're in the 2ww! if the latter, you have 11 days left 'till testing.

janna is even closer to testing and could very well get her bpf in 9 days. she's on cd20 of 29. janna, do you have an estimated date of ovulation yet?

lbkmom4life, i think you're on cd16 of 25 today and that means you're at the same point in t 2ww as janna. do you have an estimated date of o?

dan-o, sweets, you are tied with janna and lbkmom4life for farthest along in the 2ww at cd19 of 28. you are for sure in it at this point since you've recorded a positive opk for this cycle at cd 13! 

....so you ladies could get your bfps by Friday, March 16th, and we are cheeeeering you on! 

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

babyfeva, you are on cd13 of 25/30. have you had any signs of o?

rachel, the same thing happened to me last night and i assumed it was either semen or ecwm from being horney :D. (it was totally clear and stretchy like what you're describing). lets see what others say, and if you find possible answers elsewhere, please report back!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Going to start my OPK's on CD10 I think!!


----------



## horseypants

what kind of opks are you using, baby_dreams?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I think they are called One Step?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> So here is what I'm doing differently this month to boost chances...
> 
> Preseed
> OPKs- twice a day starting Monday/Tuesday (expected O Friday)
> Softcups (I am nervous about this)
> EPO- I only took this for 3 days then stopped... I read it DELAYS O in some women and I was like "hell no" lololol
> Cut down the caffeine to one cup of :coffee: per day
> :sex: once on day before O and once on day of O

This month I am not stressing at all, just BD as much as possible lol. I also have a stadh of opks and waiting on my preseed! :)


----------



## Rachel789

I don't know what to think of it, but I am thinking it was probably left overs because I am pretty dry now. Unless I notice anything else later today I will assume it wasn't ewcm unfortunately.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, sorry not been on much, first DH was poorly & now LO has it :dohh:

I'm 4dpo now & although we didn't manage to DTD on O day (DH too ill) we did on the 3 days leading up, and the day after, so still in with a chance hopefully! :flower:

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Hausfrau

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, sorry not been on much, first DH was poorly & now LO has it :dohh:
> 
> I'm 4dpo now & although we didn't manage to DTD on O day (DH too ill) we did on the 3 days leading up, and the day after, so still in with a chance hopefully! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!

Aww, hope your LO feels better soon! 

Good luck!! :dust:!!


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> Here's who we've got:
> (if you want to be added, tell us what day of your cycle you're on and how long it normally is!)
> *
> baby_dreams - cd8 of 28
> babyfeva - cd13 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd13 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd19 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd12 of ? *iui
> happily - cd13 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd10 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd11 of 35
> janna - cd20 of 29
> kalmeida1985 - cd10 of 28 *femara
> lbkmom4life - cd16 of 25
> littlesteph - cd12 of 32/45
> missmichelle - cd12 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd13 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd11 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd8 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd7 of 28
> rachel789 - cd17 of 48
> rmsh1 - cd23 of 34
> spacy - cd10 of ?
> sweetpea - cd6 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd24 of ? *clomid
> *
> And here's what I'm noticing:
> 
> rmsh1 is on cd23 of 34... you're not quite sure whether you o-ed but you got a lot of bd-ing in, so it's possible you're o-ing late, but it's also possible you're in the 2ww! if the latter, you have 11 days left 'till testing.
> 
> janna is even closer to testing and could very well get her bpf in 9 days. she's on cd20 of 29. janna, do you have an estimated date of ovulation yet?
> 
> lbkmom4life, i think you're on cd16 of 25 today and that means you're at the same point in t 2ww as janna. do you have an estimated date of o?
> 
> dan-o, sweets, you are tied with janna and lbkmom4life for farthest along in the 2ww at cd19 of 28. you are for sure in it at this point since you've recorded a positive opk for this cycle at cd 13!
> 
> ....so you ladies could get your bfps by Friday, March 16th, and we are cheeeeering you on!
> 
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> babyfeva, you are on cd13 of 25/30. have you had any signs of o?
> 
> rachel, the same thing happened to me last night and i assumed it was either semen or ecwm from being horney :D. (it was totally clear and stretchy like what you're describing). lets see what others say, and if you find possible answers elsewhere, please report back!

Thanks for the summary! I have no idea where I am at but seems I have not O'd yet. We will see when AF turns up I guess! Need a few more months temping to get a good picture I think


----------



## janna

horseypants said:


> Here's who we've got:
> (if you want to be added, tell us what day of your cycle you're on and how long it normally is!)
> *
> baby_dreams - cd8 of 28
> babyfeva - cd13 of 25/30
> cckarting - cd13 of 29/38 *clomid
> dan-o - cd19 of 28 *+opk on cd13!
> drsquid - cd12 of ? *iui
> happily - cd13 of 32/35
> hausfrau - cd10 of 33/35
> horseypants - cd11 of 35
> janna - cd20 of 29
> kalmeida1985 - cd10 of 28 *femara
> lbkmom4life - cd16 of 25
> littlesteph - cd12 of 32/45
> missmichelle - cd12 of ?
> mouse_chicky - cd13 of 34
> piggywiggy - cd11 of 29/30
> pinklove22 - cd8 of 28/33
> pluck15 - cd7 of 28
> rachel789 - cd17 of 48
> rmsh1 - cd23 of 34
> spacy - cd10 of ?
> sweetpea - cd6 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd24 of ? *clomid
> *
> And here's what I'm noticing:
> 
> rmsh1 is on cd23 of 34... you're not quite sure whether you o-ed but you got a lot of bd-ing in, so it's possible you're o-ing late, but it's also possible you're in the 2ww! if the latter, you have 11 days left 'till testing.
> 
> janna is even closer to testing and could very well get her bpf in 9 days. she's on cd20 of 29. janna, do you have an estimated date of ovulation yet?
> 
> lbkmom4life, i think you're on cd16 of 25 today and that means you're at the same point in t 2ww as janna. do you have an estimated date of o?
> 
> dan-o, sweets, you are tied with janna and lbkmom4life for farthest along in the 2ww at cd19 of 28. you are for sure in it at this point since you've recorded a positive opk for this cycle at cd 13!
> 
> ....so you ladies could get your bfps by Friday, March 16th, and we are cheeeeering you on!
> 
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> babyfeva, you are on cd13 of 25/30. have you had any signs of o?
> 
> rachel, the same thing happened to me last night and i assumed it was either semen or ecwm from being horney :D. (it was totally clear and stretchy like what you're describing). lets see what others say, and if you find possible answers elsewhere, please report back!

I'm so impressed with how organized you are, horseypants!! 
I'm thinking I o'd this past weekend... just based on some cramps. I don't check my CP or CM, and I also don't temp or use OPK's... so I'm not really sure that I could pinpoint ovulation. 
This is our first month TTC#2... but we started mid-cycle, so I'm not even sure how much it counts! We try to BD every other day, but sometimes it's every 3rd... Stopped using condoms near the end of February, so I'm hoping there's a chance for this month!
On an unrelated note... Today is DD's 1st Birthday! We're having a big party (mostly family) and I'm going to be super busy this afternoon running around while DD naps (DH is home while she's napping...). I'll check in on the forums again after DD is in bed tonight! Mmmm... can't wait to eat some cupcakes!


----------



## Hausfrau

Happy birthday to your LO Janna! :)

Yeah horsey you are super organized! Thanks for this thread! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

O was either the 1st or 3rd. But since I had the brownish color mucus and I am two weeks away from he witch to show I'm praying that is a good sign.


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants-I am reporting back more on the ewcm vs sperm issue! Well I went to the bathroom again and found alot more of the clear and very stretchy stuff, it stretcht 3+ inches. I was skeptical this morning if it was mine or left overs but usually left overs form the night before are gone after the morning so I am starting to think I am finally getting real ewcm! So maybe that is what you had too?? I don't think sperm is typically really clear. I took another OPK today, negative again for the third day in a row, looks really faint still. I am praying I either missed the surge or it will be coming in the next couple days!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> horseypants-I am reporting back more on the ewcm vs sperm issue! Well I went to the bathroom again and found alot more of the clear and very stretchy stuff, it stretcht 3+ inches. I was skeptical this morning if it was mine or left overs but usually left overs form the night before are gone after the morning so I am starting to think I am finally getting real ewcm! So maybe that is what you had too?? I don't think sperm is typically really clear. I took another OPK today, negative again for the third day in a row, looks really faint still. I am praying I either missed the surge or it will be coming in the next couple days!

U agree it sounds like EWCM. Whenever I get leftovers, it is always in the morning, never in the evening, and never particularly think like EWCM. Wish I would get some EWCM this month!


----------



## Rachel789

I still keep doubting it, but I think it has to be. I hope it really is ewcm because I never have seen true ewcm like this, usually the best I get is a cloudy looking stretchy cm but not much of it. 

I am hoping sperm wouldnt stretch that far and be that clear, please let it be ewcm-I can't stand anymore disappointment, I just want a normal cycle for once in my life!


----------



## rmsh1

i normally get one full day of EWCM (this month being abnormal) and watery CM leading up to that. Looks like it is time for you BD tonight!


----------



## Hausfrau

I've read a few different places that if you put the discharge in water that sperm will clump together into a ball and ewcm will stay nice and stretchy. If you can get enough I'd try that - hopefully it is ewcm!!


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> I've read a few different places that if you put the discharge in water that sperm will clump together into a ball and ewcm will stay nice and stretchy. If you can get enough I'd try that - hopefully it is ewcm!!

LOL I actually tried to do that but I couldnt get it off my fingers to drop it in water! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh-is that your cat in that picture? does it have two different colored eyes? Very cute kitty! I should put my cat up as my avatar!


----------



## Hausfrau

Double post.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> I've read a few different places that if you put the discharge in water that sperm will clump together into a ball and ewcm will stay nice and stretchy. If you can get enough I'd try that - hopefully it is ewcm!!

Haus I have read this too and tried it. It works!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I've read a few different places that if you put the discharge in water that sperm will clump together into a ball and ewcm will stay nice and stretchy. If you can get enough I'd try that - hopefully it is ewcm!!
> 
> Haus I have read this too and tried it. It works!Click to expand...

Really? Good to know! :) I wasn't sure if it was just a crazy tip or not :)


----------



## Rachel789

Actually this article states the opposite of what you said-so the ewcm forms a ball and falls to the bottom where sperm dissolves in the water

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...ction/ewcm-egg-white-cervical-mucous-or-semen


----------



## janna

Hausfrau said:


> Happy birthday to your LO Janna! :)
> 
> Yeah horsey you are super organized! Thanks for this thread! :)

Thanks hausfrau! We had a great Birthday Party.... but I'm glad DD is in bed now, because I am TIRED!


----------



## Hausfrau

janna said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your LO Janna! :)
> 
> Yeah horsey you are super organized! Thanks for this thread! :)
> 
> Thanks hausfrau! We had a great Birthday Party.... but I'm glad DD is in bed now, because I am TIRED!Click to expand...

Yay! Glad she had a great 1st bday :) Was it just family?


----------



## janna

Hausfrau said:


> janna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your LO Janna! :)
> 
> Yeah horsey you are super organized! Thanks for this thread! :)
> 
> Thanks hausfrau! We had a great Birthday Party.... but I'm glad DD is in bed now, because I am TIRED!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Glad she had a great 1st bday :) Was it just family?Click to expand...

About 25 people... Mostly family and some close friends that have been involved in her life over the past year! It was fun... but I'm glad it's done for another year! lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Nice :)

You're so lucky to have family close by for special occassions! :) None of our family lives in Alberta (or anywhere close to it!) :(


----------



## PinkLove22

So ive been taking my temps every morning at 7 and they have been the EXACT same each morning. I mean to the decimal. Anyone else experience similar of different. Except On the day that I woke up late and tested at 830am it was different. So I know it's not a problem with the thermometer. Weird right?


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> So ive been taking my temps every morning at 7 and they have been the EXACT same each morning. I mean to the decimal. Anyone else experience similar of different. Except On the day that I woke up late and tested at 830am it was different. So I know it's not a problem with the thermometer. Weird right?

Hmm, I'm not sure. Hopefully someone has an answer for you (sweetpea and maybe horsey? Temp)

I keep screwing up and have only gotten one temp so far! I keep moving before grabbing my thermoneter :wacko: Think it's too late for me to start this cycle??


----------



## horseypants

hey haus, i say just do it as soon as you remember regardless of the moving and dont stress too much about accuracy at this point. just condition yourself to do it. (motivating myself here as much as you)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Anyone else just feel completely "grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!"?


----------



## horseypants

wow. yes. i was a lil grumpy earlier. i'm tired as heck and i'm having a halfhearted fight with the bf. haha. but i have absolutely no cycle excuse to feel this way. maybe the full moon is to blame! you're prolly preggers though. that's ur excuse ;p


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Shit I wanna rip bfs head off and feed his ass with it and he doesn't even live with me to annoy me!! Just doesn't answer my texts except once in a few hours or so. He works during the day and isn't suppose to text but dammit!!!


----------



## horseypants

that is absolutely fucking hilarious as my fight with bf is over him not answering my emails all day and his excuse is work. im not buying it. mmm - mmm - noooo.

:brat:

this thread with ladies being pissed off is helping me though

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/901275-getting-little-bitter-rant-warning.html


----------



## LbkMom4Life

He is too drunk to play. Hes slurring his words!!!!! Asshole.


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh-is that your cat in that picture? does it have two different colored eyes? Very cute kitty! I should put my cat up as my avatar!

No it is not my cat, it is a random cat that I petted while walking home each day! And yes its eyes are different colours! I just had to take a picture of it


----------



## starbird

Hey horsey and haus I am back  as for cycles always had a 32 day, anyone hear from kristina? hows her pregnancy going?


----------



## sweetpea417

PinkLove22 said:


> So ive been taking my temps every morning at 7 and they have been the EXACT same each morning. I mean to the decimal. Anyone else experience similar of different. Except On the day that I woke up late and tested at 830am it was different. So I know it's not a problem with the thermometer. Weird right?

Pink- I would not worry about them being the same as long as you are consistent with taking it before you get out of bed and taking it at the same time every day. Mine do that at times too where it is consistently the same. It's just recording the shift and all the temps after O that is the most important :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## horseypants

i am thrilled that starbird is here cause she's the bees knees. (i'll update the list a little later)

lbkmom4life - ur cracking me up. how's stuff? bf calmed me down finally.

rmsh1 - i was thinking our cats matched :) that kitty loves you! mine's a stray from the internets. (found the picture somewhere and could not resist it.)

sweetpea - it's a lovely day!!

kristina's around here somewhere ;) i saw she posted a nice long update on that "wait with meeeeee" thread she started a while back, where i met some of you ladies! her pregnancy is going very well. she used mucinex to increase cm on her last cycle before her bfp. so there's a trick, my sweets! mucinex! and drink water. apparently does an ovulating body good.

i tried temping for the second day in a row, YAY me. but it didnt really work. i woke up to use the loo about 2 hours prior to temping and probably hadn't slept enough to get a good time, and again, i took the thermometer out too early. i heard the beep right after i took it out and then had to do it again. the trials of life.

hey also... does anyone use fertility friend on their iphone and use the free ff website? i'm trying to do the whole charting thing and added it to my signature, but im not seeing what i want to really. is that cause im not paying or is it cause i am ff challenged? please check out mah link below and advise :p


----------



## Hausfrau

starbird said:


> Hey horsey and haus I am back  as for cycles always had a 32 day, anyone hear from kristina? hows her pregnancy going?

Welcome! :)

Kristina is doing well! :) How was your HSG?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> How is everyone today? :)

Good! I feel kinda lousy though as I kep waking up last night (unusual for me) argh so tired!!

You?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Bf fell asleep on the phone and snored extremely loud. Then woke up asking me when I was going over there and I told him I wasn't and idk if he hung up and turned off his phone or if it died but I left him a not so nice message. Lol


----------



## horseypants

:) at least we have each other 

seriously, it's been making me feel SO much better to vent a little and read others do it too. now back to being positive! 

:muaha:

haha. we should start a thread to complain about BOYFRIENDS! most of these ladies have hubbies. a few have wives! and there are the fine women going it alone too of course. we mustn't forget them in their valour. lets start a complain about boyfriends thread yeah!! what should we call it. heh. 

oh gosh. there's an omg snooki is pregnant thread that cracks me up too

all this after the one equestrian lady kicked out her not so nice *former* best friend. lol i can not lie, i like me some drama, especially when it is safely not inside my own soul making me go insane. or even if i have some of that, other people's provides perspective :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> :) at least we have each other
> 
> seriously, it's been making me feel SO much better to vent a little and read others do it too. now back to being positive!
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> haha. we should start a thread to complain about BOYFRIENDS! most of these ladies have hubbies. a few have wives! lets start a complain about boyfriends thread yeah!! what should we call it. heh.
> 
> oh gosh. there's an omg snooki is pregnant thread that cracks me up too
> 
> all this after the one equestrian lady kicked out her not so nice *former* best friend. lol i can not lie, i like me some drama, especially when it is safely not inside my own soul making me go insane. or even if i have some of that, other people's provides perspective :)

True that! Venting here is the best! 

Ugh it was even confrmed that she is pregnant. :wacko: Like I said before this will not end well.


----------



## Rachel789

Arggg another neg OPK looks the same as it has the past few days just a faint line. Had a little bit of ewcm but doesn't look as good as yesterdays, I seem to be drying up. I am so upset it seems my body failed to O yet again. I wish my OPKs missed the surge somehow but I doubt it, I would think the line would have at least been somewhat darker at some point even if I missed the actual surge. 

Do you ladies think there is any chance I missed it? I have never had this good of quality of ewcm I really thought I was going to O. :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> :) at least we have each other
> 
> seriously, it's been making me feel SO much better to vent a little and read others do it too. now back to being positive!
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> haha. we should start a thread to complain about BOYFRIENDS! most of these ladies have hubbies. a few have wives! lets start a complain about boyfriends thread yeah!! what should we call it. heh.
> 
> oh gosh. there's an omg snooki is pregnant thread that cracks me up too
> 
> all this after the one equestrian lady kicked out her not so nice *former* best friend. lol i can not lie, i like me some drama, especially when it is safely not inside my own soul making me go insane. or even if i have some of that, other people's provides perspective :)
> 
> True that! Venting here is the best!
> 
> Ugh it was even confrmed that she is pregnant. :wacko: Like I said before this will not end well.Click to expand...

How can her body produce a baby when she f*ing drinks and smokes 24/7? Isn't that supposed to make your fertility chances decrease? I feel sorry for that baby :(


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> :) at least we have each other
> 
> seriously, it's been making me feel SO much better to vent a little and read others do it too. now back to being positive!
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> haha. we should start a thread to complain about BOYFRIENDS! most of these ladies have hubbies. a few have wives! lets start a complain about boyfriends thread yeah!! what should we call it. heh.
> 
> oh gosh. there's an omg snooki is pregnant thread that cracks me up too
> 
> all this after the one equestrian lady kicked out her not so nice *former* best friend. lol i can not lie, i like me some drama, especially when it is safely not inside my own soul making me go insane. or even if i have some of that, other people's provides perspective :)
> 
> True that! Venting here is the best!
> 
> Ugh it was even confrmed that she is pregnant. :wacko: Like I said before this will not end well.Click to expand...
> 
> How can her body produce a baby when she f*ing drinks and smokes 24/7? Isn't that supposed to make your fertility chances decrease? I feel sorry for that baby :(Click to expand...

Yes, allll of this!

In the article it says something about how she's growing up and her priorites have changed... mmmhmm. I feel sorry for the child too.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Arggg another neg OPK looks the same as it has the past few days just a faint line. Had a little bit of ewcm but doesn't look as good as yesterdays, I seem to be drying up. I am so upset it seems my body failed to O yet again. I wish my OPKs missed the surge somehow but I doubt it, I would think the line would have at least been somewhat darker at some point even if I missed the actual surge.
> 
> Do you ladies think there is any chance I missed it? I have never had this good of quality of ewcm I really thought I was going to O. :cry:

Do you have a super short surge maybe? Or maybe your body tried and failed to ovulate but will try again later? I've had this happen to me before.


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Arggg another neg OPK looks the same as it has the past few days just a faint line. Had a little bit of ewcm but doesn't look as good as yesterdays, I seem to be drying up. I am so upset it seems my body failed to O yet again. I wish my OPKs missed the surge somehow but I doubt it, I would think the line would have at least been somewhat darker at some point even if I missed the actual surge.
> 
> Do you ladies think there is any chance I missed it? I have never had this good of quality of ewcm I really thought I was going to O. :cry:
> 
> Do you have a super short surge maybe? Or maybe your body tried and failed to ovulate but will try again later? I've had this happen to me before.Click to expand...

I mean I would think if I somehow missed the peak surge that at least by testing once a day at the same time it would have at least been a little darker, wouldnt it?

Now I am doubting if maybe it wasnt really ewcm and I was just confused by the left overs. Do you think its possible the sperm would stretch 3-4 inches, be very clear, and even pass the water test? I mean it had to be real ewcm right?


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Arggg another neg OPK looks the same as it has the past few days just a faint line. Had a little bit of ewcm but doesn't look as good as yesterdays, I seem to be drying up. I am so upset it seems my body failed to O yet again. I wish my OPKs missed the surge somehow but I doubt it, I would think the line would have at least been somewhat darker at some point even if I missed the actual surge.
> 
> Do you ladies think there is any chance I missed it? I have never had this good of quality of ewcm I really thought I was going to O. :cry:
> 
> Do you have a super short surge maybe? Or maybe your body tried and failed to ovulate but will try again later? I've had this happen to me before.Click to expand...
> 
> I mean I would think if I somehow missed the peak surge that at least by testing once a day at the same time it would have at least been a little darker, wouldnt it?
> 
> Now I am doubting if maybe it wasnt really ewcm and I was just confused by the left overs. Do you think its possible the sperm would stretch 3-4 inches, be very clear, and even pass the water test? I mean it had to be real ewcm right?Click to expand...

I think it's sometimes recommended to test twice a day to be certain that you are not missing your surge, so maybe not...

It sounds like ewcm to me. I wonder if you can gave ewcm and not ovulate? ETA: Google tells me sperm doesn't stretch and should be cloudy. Hopefully you BD recently! :)


----------



## horseypants

i've read the ewcm is indicative of high estrogen and can happen at random times. for example, i drank a whole carton of soymilk the day i had mine? ok that might not have much to do with the ewcm. did you guys read about that one chick who straight up used egg whites? and it sooo worked! she's preggers!

...

ok rachie rach. i read over more carefully... i know exactly what you're talkign about and yes, i think our bodies are gearing up to o and then we don't, and things get delayed and then we try again, have some ewcm, etc. cause check it. the timing totally makes sense. if i had ur average girl's cycle, i would have o-ed recently, when i had the ewcm or like, today. if you have about a 28 day cycle, you too i think cause you're on cd 18 today and your shortest cycle was ..... ok that doesn't really make sense.... ugh. really confusing right. i think it was ewcm and i think it's ok. your bodies jsut going to try a few times and mine is too. recently i havent been haviong much ewcm the l;ast few cycles and i used to have LOTS. ughhhh. sorry rambling. just wanted you to know i'm trying to figure it all out with ya. hey i have another q. what do your opks look like? are you using the ones where you can tell whether the lines are darkish or lightish? are you have lots of days of almost positive opks and is there any pattern there?

and obviously yeah, it's possible you o-ed. im no doctor, i just play a psychic online. but you know what im going with the psychic in me on this and im gonna bet you didnt miss ur surge yet. my surge comes up for at least one day on the opks (uhh i think) and i get a few almost positives, sometimes at a couple different points in my cycle.


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey, I've heard of people using real egg whites and it squicks me out! I buy organic free range eggs from a trusted source and I am not gong to shove egg whites in me! Lol Would you ever try it??


----------



## horseypants

i'm glad you asked that question

would i?


----------



## horseypants

haha! 

pros - 

the one chick is preggers and if i knew sucking on my pinky toe whilst letting my bf stick his pinky toe in my ear would do the trick, i would totally give that a go immediately

free range organic eggs ya'all! my neighbor has chickens. they sound like mighty healthy fowl

i saw a bunch of real life turkeys this morning while driving to work. in berkeley california yo. it's got to be a sign. god wants me to put egg whites in my va-j-j... right?


cons - 

i'm the most squeamish, germaphobic picky, person ever

seriously... infection.... if i got one, gimme a break how am i going to explain my suppoed surprise to the doctor. lol. 

oh one more pro. i can think of all kinds of funny things i will be able to tell my children later in life.

"where did you come from? well let me tell you a fun story!"
"what came first, the chicken or the egg?" 

well i'm glad you asked!

-can i jsut take this opportunity to apologise for the fact that i sometimes get off on spewing complete nonsense. no? ok! 

:holly:

haus play with meeeeee i'm going crayyyy zeeee! muahahahaaa


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants said:


> i've read the ewcm is indicative of high estrogen and can happen at random times. for example, i drank a whole carton of soymilk the day i had mine? ok that might not have much to do with the ewcm. did you guys read about that one chick who straight up used egg whites? and it sooo worked! she's preggers!
> 
> ...
> 
> ok rachie rach. i read over more carefully... i know exactly what you're talkign about and yes, i think our bodies are gearing up to o and then we don't, and things get delayed and then we try again, have some ewcm, etc. cause check it. the timing totally makes sense. if i had ur average girl's cycle, i would have o-ed recently, when i had the ewcm or like, today. if you have about a 28 day cycle, you too i think cause you're on cd 18 today and your shortest cycle was ..... ok that doesn't really make sense.... ugh. really confusing right. i think it was ewcm and i think it's ok. your bodies jsut going to try a few times and mine is too. recently i havent been haviong much ewcm the l;ast few cycles and i used to have LOTS. ughhhh. sorry rambling. just wanted you to know i'm trying to figure it all out with ya. hey i have another q. what do your opks look like? are you using the ones where you can tell whether the lines are darkish or lightish? are you have lots of days of almost positive opks and is there any pattern there?
> 
> and obviously yeah, it's possible you o-ed. im no doctor, i just play a psychic online. but you know what im going with the psychic in me on this and im gonna bet you didnt miss ur surge yet. my surge comes up for at least one day on the opks (uhh i think) and i get a few almost positives, sometimes at a couple different points in my cycle.

Thank you for trying to help me figure things out! It is confusing as hell but I think your right, I likely geared up and failed for some reason, and there is a small chance I misssed the surge but I should be able to rule that out tomorrow if my temp doesnt rise. The second half of the day today I had no cm so I def don't think I am fertile anymore. We didn't BD tonight but we did the past couple so either way if I did happen to O I should be well covered. I just hope my body tries to O again in the near future I REALLY don't wanna wait til CD 40 again like I had to the past couple cycles it drove me crazzzzyyy!! 

I use the wondfo OPKs, I have been using them since October and I have onnly seen one true positive on them back in December. My first cycle using them back in October I had a lot of near positives but that was still recently after stopping bcp so i think my levels were off. Ever since then aside from that one positive they always have a faint line. I think I am going to take a few days off from OPKs and maybe wait until I see more fertile cm before testing again, I can't stand seeing negatives day after day.

How are you doing? How long until you think you will O?


----------



## PinkLove22

Helllllllooo Ladies, 

Sorry Ive been a little MIA this month so far. I really feel like the beginning of the months are sucky, waiting to O is so boooooooooring. And things dont get juicy until the dreadful TWW. 

Its like a double edged sword. I hate the TWW, and I hate waiting to get back to the TWW. haha. 

Anyways, all is good over here. I had like the longest period ever. It was 7 days and it is NEVER that long, maybe 5 at the very most. I still have no idea when O should be, so I have just been check my CM and taking temps. I will probably start using my OPK around the 12th. I got my +OPK on the 10th last month, but that was obviously incorrect as I didnt get preggo and my period didnt come until the 29th. blahhh anyways, I hope that I either figure out my cycles this month, or get freaking pregnant. 

In the mean time Ive just been keeping myself busy. How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey laaaaaaadiez! I too have been MIA sorry! I love that :holly: still makes her way into the posts :)

Pink- I agree, I am sooooo bored waiting for O... One more week! When do you ladies O?

Haus/horsey- that egg whites thing is craaaaazy! That's why I want to try the preseed :D I'm thinking of doing a combo with the Softcups...


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Just got home. Went to bfs house and had to deal with him acting like a dumbass while a friend of his was there. I really got annoyed at the pot they decided to smoke. It probably wouldn't have been too horried except the smell makes me nauseous and gives me a headache. I have had my headache already for going on four days so it just made it ten times worse. Then I got to sit and watch him look at the worse bands ever on youtube which really did not help my headache at all either. He owes me BIG time!!! Anyways about to go to bed and pray this headache is gone when I wake up. Ni ni everyone, well technically good morning since it is 3:10am lmao.


----------



## Rachel789

I am with you girls, waiting to O is so boring and long/drawn out. I would much rather be in the TWW especially since I have only been in the TWW a few times since August :wacko: 

I officially am convinced today that O is not on it's way yet because I still have no cm so I think it was just a fake out and I have to try to be as patient as I can be and hope my body tries to O again soon. CD19 so I am really hoping it doesnt take too much longer but I have this bad feeling my body is liking this CD 40ish O date like it has the past couple cycles which REALLY sucks, I would even be somewhat content with an O day of CD 25 at this point!


----------



## Rachel789

LbkMom4Life said:


> Just got home. Went to bfs house and had to deal with him acting like a dumbass while a friend of his was there. I really got annoyed at the pot they decided to smoke. It probably wouldn't have been too horried except the smell makes me nauseous and gives me a headache. I have had my headache already for going on four days so it just made it ten times worse. Then I got to sit and watch him look at the worse bands ever on youtube which really did not help my headache at all either. He owes me BIG time!!! Anyways about to go to bed and pray this headache is gone when I wake up. Ni ni everyone, well technically good morning since it is 3:10am lmao.

I hope you feel better and the headache is gone when you wake up!! :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I haven't been very active in this thread but just wanted to say hey and hang in there! OPK's always threw me off and I felt way to overwhelmed when I was using them. Although, when I used them for 1 month with my 2nd baby I got pregnant right away. So kinda torn on them. 
Sweetpea- I hope the Preseed works for you! 
And, I too, think its crazy to use actual EGG WHITE!!! Ahh!! But hey, if it works....lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning everyone! Just poppin' in to say hi! I'll be stalking this thread later after work :) Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG I love the new pic of your LO!!! So cute!!


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been very active in this thread but just wanted to say hey and hang in there! OPK's always threw me off and I felt way to overwhelmed when I was using them. Although, when I used them for 1 month with my 2nd baby I got pregnant right away. So kinda torn on them.
> Sweetpea- I hope the Preseed works for you!
> And, I too, think its crazy to use actual EGG WHITE!!! Ahh!! But hey, if it works....lol


I'm using preseed this cycle too! Cross your fingers! :)

Totally gross! Imagine if you got an infection....how would you explain to your Doctor that you were shoving egg whites inside you... Lol:wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning everyone! Just poppin' in to say hi! I'll be stalking this thread later after work :) Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Sweetpea, stop with the cute! It's too much!! Your LO is so sweet! :)

Talk to you later! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hausfrau said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I haven't been very active in this thread but just wanted to say hey and hang in there! OPK's always threw me off and I felt way to overwhelmed when I was using them. Although, when I used them for 1 month with my 2nd baby I got pregnant right away. So kinda torn on them.
> Sweetpea- I hope the Preseed works for you!
> And, I too, think its crazy to use actual EGG WHITE!!! Ahh!! But hey, if it works....lol
> 
> 
> I'm using preseed this cycle too! Cross your fingers! :)
> 
> Totally gross! Imagine if you got an infection....how would you explain to your Doctor that you were shoving egg whites inside you... Lol:wacko:Click to expand...

FXed!!! :)

HAHAHA...That is funny to think of...I couldn't imagine...lol:dohh:


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I haven't been very active in this thread but just wanted to say hey and hang in there! OPK's always threw me off and I felt way to overwhelmed when I was using them. Although, when I used them for 1 month with my 2nd baby I got pregnant right away. So kinda torn on them.
> Sweetpea- I hope the Preseed works for you!
> And, I too, think its crazy to use actual EGG WHITE!!! Ahh!! But hey, if it works....lol
> 
> 
> I'm using preseed this cycle too! Cross your fingers! :)
> 
> Totally gross! Imagine if you got an infection....how would you explain to your Doctor that you were shoving egg whites inside you... Lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> FXed!!! :)
> 
> HAHAHA...That is funny to think of...I couldn't imagine...lol:dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Woke up once again and the headache was there. This headache can go [email protected]*# itself. So sick of this headache and extremely bitchy on top of all of it. I feel as if af is about to show up cramping like a mofo and I just feel plain GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Other then the cramps there are no other signs of af and the cramps are 8 days before she she is "due" and the wench better not so herself.


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry lbk :( I wish that nasty headache gone for you!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! Just poppin' in to say hi! I'll be stalking this thread later after work :) Hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> Sweetpea, stop with the cute! It's too much!! Your LO is so sweet! :)
> 
> Talk to you later! :)Click to expand...

Thanks! She's my lil Viking :) I am making DH a hat to match lolol. They are gonna be so cute!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! Just poppin' in to say hi! I'll be stalking this thread later after work :) Hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> Sweetpea, stop with the cute! It's too much!! Your LO is so sweet! :)
> 
> Talk to you later! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! She's my lil Viking :) I am making DH a hat to match lolol. They are gonna be so cute!Click to expand...

I thought you made that hat! You are soo crafty! :) I am expecting a baby hat when I get my :bfp: ! (just kidding!! :) )


----------



## sweetpea417

Of course I will send you one haus!


----------



## Hausfrau

Yay! :)


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> heee heee :) your lo is soo cute. she must have stashed it somewhere weird... toybin? under the bed?
> 
> i temped this morning! for the first time since doing a test run a few months back. so my temp was 97.11f. does that sound about right? i actually had to move around a bit and do it twice. the first time, i dont think i waited long enough and pulled it out and read 96 something. but then i stuck it back in my mouth and waited for ev er until it beeped.
> 
> rmsh1 - i too am 33 years old. yes, this microscope stuff fascinates me. my opks come out "almost positive" too. that exact same thing happened to me once. i had ecwm when i was supposed to o but the opks were slightly less than positive. those "almost positives" ended up being the *most positive* of that cycle though. -and it's the only time i've used old school opks in the past, so i'm still unsure about whether it was o or a missed o cycle. i'm glad you bd-ed! .....i'm using the digital smiley face opks this time to avoid overanalyzing the strength of the opk lines....

Well as a little microscope update. I m currently CD26. For the last two days I have had watery CM, so my OH and I have kept at the BDing every other day (been doing this since CD8, my poor OH). Still getting negative OPKs, but this morning I have some definite ferning on my microscope! I tried to take a picture but it just did not work. My camera wont take it properly, actually maybe I will try my phone camera. The ferning looks great, and so clear!! So I suspect I might get a positive OPK tonight too, will keep you posted.

This looks to be my longest cycle yet, and the microscope appears a good investment!


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> heee heee :) your lo is soo cute. she must have stashed it somewhere weird... toybin? under the bed?
> 
> i temped this morning! for the first time since doing a test run a few months back. so my temp was 97.11f. does that sound about right? i actually had to move around a bit and do it twice. the first time, i dont think i waited long enough and pulled it out and read 96 something. but then i stuck it back in my mouth and waited for ev er until it beeped.
> 
> rmsh1 - i too am 33 years old. yes, this microscope stuff fascinates me. my opks come out "almost positive" too. that exact same thing happened to me once. i had ecwm when i was supposed to o but the opks were slightly less than positive. those "almost positives" ended up being the *most positive* of that cycle though. -and it's the only time i've used old school opks in the past, so i'm still unsure about whether it was o or a missed o cycle. i'm glad you bd-ed! .....i'm using the digital smiley face opks this time to avoid overanalyzing the strength of the opk lines....
> 
> Well as a little microscope update. I m currently CD26. For the last two days I have had watery CM, so my OH and I have kept at the BDing every other day (been doing this since CD8, my poor OH). Still getting negative OPKs, but this morning I have some definite ferning on my microscope! I tried to take a picture but it just did not work. My camera wont take it properly, actually maybe I will try my phone camera. The ferning looks great, and so clear!! So I suspect I might get a positive OPK tonight too, will keep you posted.
> 
> This looks to be my longest cycle yet, and the microscope appears a good investment!Click to expand...

Good luck!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Yay! :)

Hehe what kind would you want? I LOVE making them so if you really wanted one...? Let me know!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! And I managed to get an OK pic on my phone, but of course I left my connection cord at work, so will post pics on Monday! Hope my OH is up for some daily BDing, he is doing a half marathon tomorrow, so the timing is not great!!


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks! And I managed to get an OK pic on my phone, but of course I left my connection cord at work, so will post pics on Monday! Hope my OH is up for some daily BDing, he is doing a half marathon tomorrow, so the timing is not great!!

He sounds like a good man! Lol I say that because the BD thing can get really exhausting after awhile! I try not to make a big deal about it with DH so it doesn't seem like such a chore ... :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! And I managed to get an OK pic on my phone, but of course I left my connection cord at work, so will post pics on Monday! Hope my OH is up for some daily BDing, he is doing a half marathon tomorrow, so the timing is not great!!
> 
> He sounds like a good man! Lol I say that because the BD thing can get really exhausting after awhile! I try not to make a big deal about it with DH so it doesn't seem like such a chore ... :wacko:Click to expand...

He is a good man, this is only our second month TTC and last month didnt go so great, but he is really tying this month. He doesn't like it when I talk too much about it all, which is why finding this site is such a relief, but I do tell him when the best time is for us to be BDing. We made many mistakes last month, so this month just has to be better!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Yay! :)
> 
> Hehe what kind would you want? I LOVE making them so if you really wanted one...? Let me know!Click to expand...

Yesterday I saw a little girl with a kitty ear har, kinda like what your LO is wearing but with ears! I would probably bug you for something like that! Lol :)


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone is doing well today! Nothing new to report here just still waiting to o. I am going to the beach today and gonna have some drinks and relax :happydance:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Rachel789 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well today! Nothing new to report here just still waiting to o. I am going to the beach today and gonna have some drinks and relax :happydance:

I'm waiting to O too. It seems this cycle is dragging but maybe that's because I'm using OPKs for the first time?:wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Yay! :)
> 
> Hehe what kind would you want? I LOVE making them so if you really wanted one...? Let me know!Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday I saw a little girl with a kitty ear har, kinda like what your LO is wearing but with ears! I would probably bug you for something like that! Lol :)Click to expand...

K I'll keep that in mind ;)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Ugh stupid headache. I told the bf last night well early this morning to get some tests today. I'm going to take one in like three days from now and see. Ill be 10dpo when I take it. I feel like someone has their feet in my kidneys and its really annoying. I laid on my stomach while listening to a movie and reading a book and it felt as if my skin was super tight and it felt really weird. I am so hoping!!!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Yay! :)
> 
> Hehe what kind would you want? I LOVE making them so if you really wanted one...? Let me know!Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday I saw a little girl with a kitty ear har, kinda like what your LO is wearing but with ears! I would probably bug you for something like that! Lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> K I'll keep that in mind ;)Click to expand...

Yay, hehe :)

Man I wish I was crafty!! It must be cool to make things for your LO :)


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Ugh stupid headache. I told the bf last night well early this morning to get some tests today. I'm going to take one in like three days from now and see. Ill be 10dpo when I take it. I feel like someone has their feet in my kidneys and its really annoying. I laid on my stomach while listening to a movie and reading a book and it felt as if my skin was super tight and it felt really weird. I am so hoping!!!!!


Gooood luck!! :dust:!! Do you remember those feelings from your past pregnancies??


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Haus, with my girls I just felt sick and with Tommy I just knew. I woke up from a dead sleep three days after I had sex with my sons dad and said to myself out loud "oh shit, I'm pregnant!" I had to of course wait two weeks, I had one done Oct. 13th and the test was neg. But my pains wouldn't go away so I made a trip to the er on the 19th of October and they came back in not even 5 minutes later and said I was pregnant. But I don't remember headaches but I have never had one stay for 5 days nonstop.


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Haus, with my girls I just felt sick and with Tommy I just knew. I woke up from a dead sleep three days after I had sex with my sons dad and said to myself out loud "oh shit, I'm pregnant!" I had to of course wait two weeks, I had one done Oct. 13th and the test was neg. But my pains wouldn't go away so I made a trip to the er on the 19th of October and they came back in not even 5 minutes later and said I was pregnant. But I don't remember headaches but I have never had one stay for 5 days nonstop.

Wow, how cool to know you were pregnant before it was even confirmed! :)

Hopefully the headache is a good sign! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I really hope so :) it was weird knowing before it was confirmed but so awesome at the same time.


----------



## sweetpea417

I am sooooo bored waiting for O. How do you turn off obsession? Lol


----------



## janna

Hi Ladies!
Not much going on here... Just waiting to test, which I'll probably do late next week. I'm expecting AF sometime around the weekend (hard to say, as this is only my 3rd cycle postpartum and the first two were different lengths!). I'm guessing that I'm 7 or 8 dpo.
As for symptoms... Been having mild cramping on/off since last weekend (Ov), nipples are sore (which is not fun, since I'm still breastfeeding DD#1). I guess that's about it. Now I have to wait another week and just hoping for BFP!


----------



## PinkLove22

sweetpea417 said:


> Hey laaaaaaadiez! I too have been MIA sorry! I love that :holly: still makes her way into the posts :)
> 
> Pink- I agree, I am sooooo bored waiting for O... One more week! When do you ladies O?
> 
> Haus/horsey- that egg whites thing is craaaaazy! That's why I want to try the preseed :D I'm thinking of doing a combo with the Softcups...

You know I have no clue when I O, I thought I knew last month when i got the smiley Positive OPK but that was obviously wrong, so I am kinda using tempting and OPK this month to find out when that O is. What if I am not even O-ing? I have no clue. 

I think I might O somewhere around the 14-19th. I am not sure however, I am going to have to just wait and see I guess.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I am sooooo bored waiting for O. How do you turn off obsession? Lol

I wish I knew! Lol :wacko:

Do you have your tests ready for the 2ww yet?? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooo bored waiting for O. How do you turn off obsession? Lol
> 
> I wish I knew! Lol :wacko:
> 
> Do you have your tests ready for the 2ww yet?? :)Click to expand...

You know it! Just picked up more today! Lololololol


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> I am sooooo bored waiting for O. How do you turn off obsession? Lol

This waiting is driving me crazy. CD27 and counting......


----------



## Baby_Dreams

rmsh1 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooo bored waiting for O. How do you turn off obsession? Lol
> 
> This waiting is driving me crazy. CD27 and counting......Click to expand...

I'm so bored waiting too!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooo bored waiting for O. How do you turn off obsession? Lol
> 
> I wish I knew! Lol :wacko:
> 
> Do you have your tests ready for the 2ww yet?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> You know it! Just picked up more today! LolololololClick to expand...

Lol, I still have a bunch left over from last time - plus when I ordered preseed it comes with tests! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Day 6 headache still alive and kickin it. Woke up at around three this morning with a horrible urge to throw up, nothing came up so went back to bed. Extremely hopeful. I am now 8dpo and I keep having to force myself not to take my one and only test to early.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Oh and very vivid dreams I woke up once with me soaking wet due to sweat.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I got two dollar store prey test I don't wanna waste nh frer just yet lol going to take one in a few hours, going to hold my pee for about lol.


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> I got two dollar store prey test I don't wanna waste nh frer just yet lol going to take one in a few hours, going to hold my peer for abort lol.


Test nowwwww lol! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

:test: :test: :test: hope it's your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I didn't get to test yet. My IBS kicked in and I couldn't get to my test fast enough. Gotta build up again lol this is going to drive me crazy.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Took it, there was an indent that was like there quick and really there! It had a slight pink color but cant see threw pictures. Still early though!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> Took it, there was an indent that was like there quick and really there! It had a slight pink color but cant see threw pictures. Still early though!!!

Yay maybe you are preggy! Eeeeee! I hope so :) :dust: :dust:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

https://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/Daisy1023/?action=view&current=Img_00208.jpg

This is the test. A test tweaker did a tweak and says the line is pink!!


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> https://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/Daisy1023/?action=view&current=Img_00208.jpg
> 
> This is the test. A test tweaker did a tweak and says the line is pink!!

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rachel789

LbkMom4Life said:


> https://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/Daisy1023/?action=view&current=Img_00208.jpg
> 
> This is the test. A test tweaker did a tweak and says the line is pink!!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

CD 22 and stilllllllllll waiting. I haven't O'ed later than cd40 yet so I guess I should have at the most 18 more days until I O. Wow I hope it doesnt take that long, because that sounds like a long time from now. :wacko:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

No congrats yet lol. Going to take another in a few days lol. Although today while I was coming home I got hit with a nausea attack. I am still getting nauseated every time I move *hopefully good sign* I pray this is a true two lines and not just my hopes lol


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> CD 22 and stilllllllllll waiting. I haven't O'ed later than cd40 yet so I guess I should have at the most 18 more days until I O. Wow I hope it doesnt take that long, because that sounds like a long time from now. :wacko:

I hope you O soon Rachel! I got an almost positive OPK last night - FINALLY! Today is CD29. I am calling last nights a positive as it was far too close to the control line, but will test again today too


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning everyone! I am feeling so yucky today and need to vent to you ladies :( Probably going to O here any day this week and I am having tooth pain (wisdom) and sleepless nights. Sad thing is, last month I had to have the top two extracted cause the pain was soooo bad and it happened on O day which may (or may not have) messed up my chances of a :bfp: last month. I can't believe that I am having to endure this again especially since I spent $500 out of pocket at the oral surgeons office last month. I can't afford another 2 extractions :(

Sorry ladies... didnt mean to ramble just had to get it out somewhere...

Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## rmsh1

Ramble away, that is why we are here!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning everyone! I am feeling so yucky today and need to vent to you ladies :( Probably going to O here any day this week and I am having tooth pain (wisdom) and sleepless nights. Sad thing is, last month I had to have the top two extracted cause the pain was soooo bad and it happened on O day which may (or may not have) messed up my chances of a :bfp: last month. I can't believe that I am having to endure this again especially since I spent $500 out of pocket at the oral surgeons office last month. I can't afford another 2 extractions :(
> 
> Sorry ladies... didnt mean to ramble just had to get it out somewhere...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day :)

Sorry you are going through this now :( I had all four wisdom teeth removed when I was 18 (they were just starting to cause pain then) and it was awful. How old are you sweetpea?

Hopefully the pain doesn't effect your chances ths month too! :)

Rant away! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> No congrats yet lol. Going to take another in a few days lol. Although today while I was coming home I got hit with a nausea attack. I am still getting nauseated every time I move *hopefully good sign* I pray this is a true two lines and not just my hopes lol


Your symptoms sound so promising! :) Are you testing tomorrow or tryng to hold out longer?


----------



## horseypants

gahhhhhh guys, i missed you all! i think i ovulated but im not sure?? 

sweetpea, hugs that SUCKS! lay it on us!

mom4life - WOW! our first bfp since we started the thread!!!!! 

ashley - yay, lil mama

rmsh - continue the quest for pictures, even if they're not entirely perfect ;) i'm very curious.

people, i've been temping but i dont think im doing it right. -not consistently at the right time every morning, etc. my temps are all over the place, and i really want to know whether i did indeed ovulate early. i'm so confused! i got a positive opk on sunday, but i was a little dehydrated maybe? and i was using this disgusting plastic cup that ive been using for ages and maybe it's deteriorating and maybe lh like proteins were breaking off and changing the results?! so gross i know tmi for real on that one. i switched to a little glass cup finally. -and im afraid that the opk was just mistaken! if i really ovulated sunday night, that would make this the first 29 day cycle i think ive ever had???? so strange. the positive opk had to be a mistake right? anyway we bd-ed and used preseed and softcups :p i can't make sense of my temps to figure it out. uhhhhhhhghghghghg.

i've been really moody with the bf. bad horseypants. :(

thank goodness b&b is back online! maybe they upgraded servers and there will be fewer hiccups with loading pages and such. maybe they'll get rid of all the tacky ads too. one can dream.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm going to hopefully take my dollar test tomorrow, I still have my FRER for Sunday. I'm so hopeful!


----------



## rmsh1

I do have some pics! Will try to post tomorrow. But for now, here is a pic of my OPKs lately, I count the last two as positive, but maybe they are still too light. opinions?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2699.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleywalton

rmsh1-I'd say they are ALMOST positive. I'm not great with those but that is my opinion. 

sweetpea-My wisdom tooth is killing me! I need to get mine taken out but it just hasn't happened yet...

Hope you are all hanging in there....


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks ladies! Haus I am 28 almost 29 years old  I should have had them out years ago but they NEVER bothered me until last month lol. Ashley you still have yours too? Sorry if your pain is anything like mine :(

Rmsh1 I agree with Ashley. They look almost positive! 
I took one today and it was almost positive too but I'm not due to O til thurs/fri so I think tomorrow I will have a positive (hoping so!)

Horsey- missed you! Hopefully you O'd Sunday and caught that egg! If you got a positive Sunday, it's possible you O'd yesterday or even early today. I am :sex: tonight with the preseed and Softcups. How did it work for you?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Grrr I gotta pee!!!! I have been holding since 1pm it is now 9pm. I'm going to do my best to hold out even longer to make sure it is concentrated very very well. Lol I must be going insane.


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> Grrr I gotta pee!!!! I have been holding since 1pm it is now 9pm. I'm going to do my best to hold out even longer to make sure it is concentrated very very well. Lol I must be going insane.

I'd say that is plenty enough hours! Go POAS! Sweetpea=enabler=:test: addict


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Grrr I gotta pee!!!! I have been holding since 1pm it is now 9pm. I'm going to do my best to hold out even longer to make sure it is concentrated very very well. Lol I must be going insane.
> 
> I'd say that is plenty enough hours! Go POAS! Sweetpea=enabler=:test: addictClick to expand...


Sweetpea IS an enabler! LOL :)

It should be plenty concentrated by now! TEST! Do it! Lol :)


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I do have some pics! Will try to post tomorrow. But for now, here is a pic of my OPKs lately, I count the last two as positive, but maybe they are still too light. opinions?


Ashley and sweetpea have already weighed in, but I agree they look almost positive! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Lol I think both of y'all are enablers and no making me laugh its making my bladder not wanting to hold anymore.


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus what about you? Are you using opks this month? Any positives yet? You and I should O about the same time according to our tickers ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Lol I think both of y'all are enablers and no making me laugh its making my bladder not wanting to hold anymore.

Hehe. Seriously though your urine should be concentrated enough by now I would test :)


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> Lol I think both of y'all are enablers and no making me laugh its making my bladder not wanting to hold anymore.
> 
> How about this? :holly: :holly:
> 
> Hehe are you laughing yet? :test:!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus what about you? Are you using opks this month? Any positives yet? You and I should O about the same time according to our tickers ;)

I'm using opks and got a positive on cd 11 BUT sometimes I have two surges in a cycle so I'll test again around cd 20. I should have another surge and ovulate (the second surge is always super dark within seconds) around the 17th. Are you expecting to ovulate around then too?? :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Lol I think both of y'all are enablers and no making me laugh its making my bladder not wanting to hold anymore.
> 
> How about this? :holly: :holly:
> 
> Hehe are you laughing yet? :test:!
> 
> 
> I was just going to post the same thing to her! LOLClick to expand...


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Lol I think both of y'all are enablers and no making me laugh its making my bladder not wanting to hold anymore.
> 
> How about this? :holly: :holly:
> 
> Hehe are you laughing yet? :test:!
> 
> 
> I was just going to post the same thing to her! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Haha haus we are beginning to think alike lol!Click to expand...


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Lol I think both of y'all are enablers and no making me laugh its making my bladder not wanting to hold anymore.
> 
> How about this? :holly: :holly:
> 
> Hehe are you laughing yet? :test:!
> 
> 
> I was just going to post the same thing to her! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Haha haus we are beginning to think alike lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Not a bad thing right?? LolClick to expand...


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haus what about you? Are you using opks this month? Any positives yet? You and I should O about the same time according to our tickers ;)
> 
> I'm using opks and got a positive on cd 11 BUT sometimes I have two surges in a cycle so I'll test again around cd 20. I should have another surge and ovulate (the second surge is always super dark within seconds) around the 17th. Are you expecting to ovulate around then too?? :)Click to expand...

I'm thinking O is coming 15th/16th this month so Thurs. We are O buddies this month! Do I hear :bfp: buddies? Yep? Yep? Alllllllright giggity giggity


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Lol I think both of y'all are enablers and no making me laugh its making my bladder not wanting to hold anymore.
> 
> How about this? :holly: :holly:
> 
> Hehe are you laughing yet? :test:!
> 
> 
> I was just going to post the same thing to her! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Haha haus we are beginning to think alike lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Not a bad thing right?? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Not at all!!! ;)Click to expand...


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haus what about you? Are you using opks this month? Any positives yet? You and I should O about the same time according to our tickers ;)
> 
> I'm using opks and got a positive on cd 11 BUT sometimes I have two surges in a cycle so I'll test again around cd 20. I should have another surge and ovulate (the second surge is always super dark within seconds) around the 17th. Are you expecting to ovulate around then too?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking O is coming 15th/16th this month so Thurs. We are O buddies this month! Do I hear :bfp: buddies? Yep? Yep? Alllllllright giggity giggityClick to expand...

:bfp: buddies for sure! March is a lucky month!! 

Lol, I love Quagmire!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Lol I was just watching the episode when Quagmire discovers Internet porn.... :rofl:!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Lbkmom are you testing?? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Lbkmom are you testing?? :)

:test:!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Lol I was just watching the episode when Quagmire discovers Internet porn.... :rofl:!!

Lol, I knew you had to be watching Family Guy! I don't remember that episode though..I'm watching the one that aired on Sunday with Stewie being afraid of the album cover lol

What is your first name? I feel weird calling you sweetpea each time lol :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Evillllllllllllllp girls lol. No not yet watching the news right quick.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Lbkmom are you testing?? :)
> 
> :test:!Click to expand...



:test: :test: :test:!!


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Evillllllllllllllp girls lol. No not yet watching the news right quick.

You're keeping us in suspense! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Elise :) the episode I was watching was when Quagmire discovers Internet porn. No one sees him for like a week and he finally comes out his house and his right arm is HUGE with all these muscles and his left arm is all skinny :rofl: plus it looks like he hasn't shaved or showered in a week. Absolutely hysterical! Love that show...

Lbkmom- would you :test: already? Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Elise :) the episode I was watching was when Quagmire discovers Internet porn. No one sees him for like a week and he finally comes out his house and his right arm is HUGE with all these muscles and his left arm is all skinny :rofl: plus it looks like he hasn't shaved or showered in a week. Absolutely hysterical! Love that show...
> 
> Lbkmom- would you :test: already? Lol

Nice name! Mine is super common, but I like it. DH says that he perfers 'Sara' to 'Sarah' but I like the h lol

OMG! Lol I remember it now! I do too, I love how they have no bondaries, no topic is off limits!


----------



## sweetpea417

I love the name Sarah too. 

And yes. No boundaries! Its all the things you would never say out loud. Love love!


----------



## horseypants

you guys are making me smile. mom4life khem :test:

:)

elise! it was not that bad at all :)

i got everything ready for sweet love in the bedroom, then went to the powder room, filled an applicator about halfway and inserted the preseed like a tampon. before fetching the bf i lined up the softcup lol

when we were through, i asked him to get that ;p and i put a little more preseed in it, inside of it around the rim. while still lying down, i inserted the cup - 'twas easy. i rested there with a pillow under my bum for a spell 

i left it in overnight and took it out in the loo while i was at work in the morning. i beared down, hooked it from underneath with my finger and pulled slowly. there was that icky cervix pulling feeling but i reminded myself not to freak out briefly and beared down and pulled, voila!!! it was neat too - that there was hardly anything left in the cup. hmmmm :) a good sign i hope!

hopefully i really o-ed but i kind of doubt it.

probably it was a test run.

sweetpea, i practiced the cup thing after a non ovulation bd and i totally watched those videos..... you should give it a go now! lol


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> you guys are making me smile. mom4life khem :test:
> 
> :)
> 
> elise! it was not that bad at all :)
> 
> i got everything ready for sweet love in the bedroom, then went to the powder room, filled an applicator about halfway and inserted the preseed like a tampon. before fetching the bf i lined up the softcup lol
> 
> when we were through, i asked him to get that ;p and i put a little more preseed in it, inside of it around the rim. while still lying down, i inserted the cup - 'twas easy. i rested there with a pillow under my bum for a spell
> 
> i left it in overnight and took it out in the loo while i was at work in the morning. i beared down, hooked it with my finger and pulled slowly. there was that icky cervix pulling feeling but i reminded myself not to freak out briefly and beared down and pulled, voila!!! it was neat too - that there was hardly anything left in the cup. hmmmm :) a good sign i hope!
> 
> hopefully i really o-ed but i kind of doubt it.
> 
> probably it was a test run.
> 
> sweetpea, i practiced the cup thing after a non ovulation bd and i totally watched those videos.....

Sweet love in the bedroom lol. Horsey I love your writing style lol :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Lol took the test, I still see an indent. Going to hand it over to the tweakers to see what they think. Not darker indent either. Still hopeful. Got my FRER for Sunday if af doesn't show. Which I really really pray she doesn't.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> you guys are making me smile. mom4life khem :test:
> 
> :)
> 
> elise! it was not that bad at all :)
> 
> i got everything ready for sweet love in the bedroom, then went to the powder room, filled an applicator about halfway and inserted the preseed like a tampon. before fetching the bf i lined up the softcup lol
> 
> when we were through, i asked him to get that ;p and i put a little more preseed in it, inside of it around the rim. while still lying down, i inserted the cup - 'twas easy. i rested there with a pillow under my bum for a spell
> 
> i left it in overnight and took it out in the loo while i was at work in the morning. i beared down, hooked it with my finger and pulled slowly. there was that icky cervix pulling feeling but i reminded myself not to freak out briefly and beared down and pulled, voila!!! it was neat too - that there was hardly anything left in the cup. hmmmm :) a good sign i hope!
> 
> hopefully i really o-ed but i kind of doubt it.
> 
> probably it was a test run.
> 
> sweetpea, i practiced the cup thing after a non ovulation bd and i totally watched those videos.....
> 
> Sweet love in the bedroom lol. Horsey I love your writing style lol :)Click to expand...

Lol me too! Ditto that haus...

Thanks horsey! I am gonna give it a go tonight ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I love the name Sarah too.
> 
> And yes. No boundaries! Its all the things you would never say out loud. Love love!

Yes totally! I was in the US once and one of my fav episodes came on and they censored things out. I haven't seen anything censored out here in Canada though, it was so weird!!


----------



## horseypants

haha thank you! the literary flourishes help me pass the time.

hey congrats on your surprise :) europe woot! teach me something in german that the bf will like? he's german american and speaks only a few words. he will be relatively easy to impress!


----------



## horseypants

whoah! what'd they censor out?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> you guys are making me smile. mom4life khem :test:
> 
> :)
> 
> elise! it was not that bad at all :)
> 
> i got everything ready for sweet love in the bedroom, then went to the powder room, filled an applicator about halfway and inserted the preseed like a tampon. before fetching the bf i lined up the softcup lol
> 
> when we were through, i asked him to get that ;p and i put a little more preseed in it, inside of it around the rim. while still lying down, i inserted the cup - 'twas easy. i rested there with a pillow under my bum for a spell
> 
> i left it in overnight and took it out in the loo while i was at work in the morning. i beared down, hooked it with my finger and pulled slowly. there was that icky cervix pulling feeling but i reminded myself not to freak out briefly and beared down and pulled, voila!!! it was neat too - that there was hardly anything left in the cup. hmmmm :) a good sign i hope!
> 
> hopefully i really o-ed but i kind of doubt it.
> 
> probably it was a test run.
> 
> sweetpea, i practiced the cup thing after a non ovulation bd and i totally watched those videos.....
> 
> Sweet love in the bedroom lol. Horsey I love your writing style lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol me too! Ditto that haus...
> 
> Thanks horsey! I am gonna give it a go tonight ;)Click to expand...

Argh I wish I could use softcups, but after the diva cup trauma I just can't lol


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> Lol took the test, I still see an indent. Going to hand it over to the tweakers to see what they think. Not darker indent either. Still hopeful. Got my FRER for Sunday if af doesn't show. Which I really really pray she doesn't.

GL!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haha thank you! the literary flourishes help me pass the time.
> 
> hey congrats on your surprise :) europe woot! teach me something in german that the bf will like? he's german american and speaks only a few words. he will be relatively easy to impress!

Yep, I'm super excited to go back!! :) My DH is German-American too! (he doesn't speak German, aber ich spreche etwas Deutsch):) What would you like to say to him in German? You can say sonething boring like:

ich will ein Baby jetzt! Hehe, but he probably already knows that!! :)
(will pronunced 'vill' and jetzt pronunced 'yetzt')


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Lol took the test, I still see an indent. Going to hand it over to the tweakers to see what they think. Not darker indent either. Still hopeful. Got my FRER for Sunday if af doesn't show. Which I really really pray she doesn't.


Good luck!! Can you post the tweaked pic here?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yeah when I get on my laptop and they tweak it I will. This is yesterdays tweak

https://oi39.tinypic.com/ay25fq.jpg
https://oi43.tinypic.com/34pyzqa.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Lol took the test, I still see an indent. Going to hand it over to the tweakers to see what they think. Not darker indent either. Still hopeful. Got my FRER for Sunday if af doesn't show. Which I really really pray she doesn't.
> 
> 
> Good luck!! Can you post the tweaked pic here?Click to expand...

Yes! Please post it for us


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Yeah when I get on my laptop and they tweak it I will. This is yesterdays tweak
> 
> https://oi39.tinypic.com/ay25fq.jpg
> https://oi43.tinypic.com/34pyzqa.jpg

I see something! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yup :) I is hopeful. Posted my new ones on the tweaker site. See if they can pull it as well.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes I have mine and Like you they just started bothering me. ugh! BTW I love Family Guy!!! Your posts made me laugh...I watch it every night with my husband.


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> Yes I have mine and Like you they just started bothering me. ugh! BTW I love Family Guy!!! Your posts made me laugh...I watch it every night with my husband.

DH and I always watch the new ones Sunday night hehe.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

https://oi40.tinypic.com/nzhni0.jpg
https://oi40.tinypic.com/212zndz.jpg

Here are tonight's tests tweaked.


----------



## rmsh1

ashleywalton said:


> rmsh1-I'd say they are ALMOST positive. I'm not great with those but that is my opinion.
> 
> sweetpea-My wisdom tooth is killing me! I need to get mine taken out but it just hasn't happened yet...
> 
> Hope you are all hanging in there....

The concensus seems to the that they are "almost" but not quite, and given my temp has not gone up, it seems I am still waiting to O. Had great O pains yesterday too so was really hopeful. Bad news is CM has all dried up, so no idea what is going on. Last month on CD20 I had gerat EWCM and positive OPK on the same day, and it was a definite positive, darker than control. I actually just want this cycle over and done with now


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Freaking seriously?!?!? I never had a darn pimple in like 4 years and now they are starting to pop up???? I took a shower Monday night and scrubbed my face with the face cleaner and all that good stuff and went to bed without a problem on my face soft as a babies butt and then I wake up yesterday not paying much attention to my face and now I just rubbed my chin and there are bumps on my chin and a few popping up on my cheeks and forehead!!!! Ugh!!! I don't wear makeup except for weddings and I haven't been to a wedding in 4 years!! Which was my own stupid wedding!!! Ugh!!!!! Shoot me now!


----------



## rmsh1

Sometimes face scrubs cause acne! Especially after full on facials, your skin looks bad for a few days after


----------



## rmsh1

OK here are my somewhat unsuccessful microscope pics

I think today's (CD30) could be full ferning

For some reason, on CD29, I saw nothing, and I did it twice
 



Attached Files:







CD26.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









CD27.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









CD28.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









CD29.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 1









CD30.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Oh I don't use that sore of face cleaners lol, this is like a protector. I have used it every other day for over two years. This is the first time I have ever had this happen. I wont even touch clean and clear face washes.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on much, had a bit of a hectic few days. Also AF got me at 10dpo, so although it's an improvement on last month (6dpo), my luteal phase is still not long enough to get pregnant :( Hopefully this month will be better!

Horseypants- I'm now on CD2 of my new cycle, if you want to update x

I'm going to have a quick read through now, hoping to see a few BFPs! x


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning!

Morning! :) 

Thanks for adding me to your siggy! I've added you too! :)


----------



## Rachel789

LbkMom4Life said:


> https://oi40.tinypic.com/nzhni0.jpg
> https://oi40.tinypic.com/212zndz.jpg
> 
> Here are tonight's tests tweaked.

I think I see something, I hope it's the start of your BFP I can't wait to see your FRER results!


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> I do have some pics! Will try to post tomorrow. But for now, here is a pic of my OPKs lately, I count the last two as positive, but maybe they are still too light. opinions?

hmm I agree with others I think it is very close to positive if not positive, but if you haven't seen a temp increase yet maybe your body geared up to O but didn't?? I am not sure what to think, maybe it is possible you are having a slow rise after O'ing but if your temp doesnt increase in the next day or so I would say just keep testing and BD'ing I am sure your body will try to O again very soon!


----------



## rmsh1

I saw a lot of ferning on my microscope today, so maybe today will be a proper positive, I am so sick of this particular cycle, it needs to be over!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone O'ed and gets their BFPs soon! 

Horseypants-maybe you did O earlier than normal it is possible if you had the positive OPK, I don't think the cup would skew the results, so that is good news! Did you give up on temping?

I have about 200 plastic cups on my pantry if you lived closer I would give you 50 of them lol! I used to be a phramaceutical sales rep and when I left the company I had a bunch of stuff left over. So I have tons of plastic cups, plastic silverware, pens, kleenex boxes,ect. :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> I saw a lot of ferning on my microscope today, so maybe today will be a proper positive, I am so sick of this particular cycle, it needs to be over!

I don't know much about the ferning so I can't tell by looking at the pics but it sounds like something is happening for you!


----------



## rmsh1

I have a proper urine specimen pot to use for my tests! I work in a lab so whenever I think I need a new one, I just take one

If I am going to O soon, this is a very long process this month! Last cycle I went from definite negative to definite positive in 24 hours. Let's see what happens when I go home


----------



## Rachel789

My temp went up a lot this morning so I am wondering if I possibly O'ed yesterday?? I had negative OPKs but the one I took on Monday looked darker than the ones I took last week. I didn't take any over the weekend so I guess it is possible I somehow missed the surge. Yesterday was my lowest temp of the cycle aside from CD2 and today my highest so it looks promising but I don't want to get my hopes up. If I did in fact O this would be my earliest O yet. Check out my chart, what do you ladies think?


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh it does look like you might have O'd over the weekend! Yay!


----------



## Rachel789

I really hope so, I think if I did O it was yesterday-I will have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp brings, I will be devastated if it goes back down though. :(


----------



## sweetpea417

You probably did O by the sound of it. I got really excited cause I had a temp dip this morning. Gonna take an opk later and see if it's positive :) 

Horsey- I used the preseed last night along with the Softcups. I was do surprised at how easy it was to get in. I left it in all night. BUT I did have a little trouble getting it out this morning lol! It FREAKED me out- all I could think about was haus and her horror story. Still I got it out and will probably use again tonight just to boost my chances


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> You probably did O by the sound of it. I got really excited cause I had a temp dip this morning. Gonna take an opk later and see if it's positive :)
> 
> Horsey- I used the preseed last night along with the Softcups. I was do surprised at how easy it was to get in. I left it in all night. BUT I did have a little trouble getting it out this morning lol! It FREAKED me out- all I could think about was haus and her horror story. Still I got it out and will probably use again tonight just to boost my chances

Sorry!! I should put some of my stories under a spoiler tag! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

I think I'm out :( I had light brown spotting yesterday and now it's rusty with very light AF like cramps every so often. Sorry lol I'm all about TMI today! I could be 4/5dpo or cd17. I sometimes have two lh surges in my cycle (around cd10 and cd20) I got a positive opk on cd11 and had ewcm and cramping...:wacko: Usually the second surge seems (to me) to be when I ovulate as I have much more ewcm and my opk gets super dark quickly. I don't know what the hell is going on! I don't see my Doc for awhile so I have to wait it out :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> You probably did O by the sound of it. I got really excited cause I had a temp dip this morning. Gonna take an opk later and see if it's positive :)
> 
> Horsey- I used the preseed last night along with the Softcups. I was do surprised at how easy it was to get in. I left it in all night. BUT I did have a little trouble getting it out this morning lol! It FREAKED me out- all I could think about was haus and her horror story. Still I got it out and will probably use again tonight just to boost my chances

I hope you get a pos OPK today! Keep us posted. Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## rmsh1

Negative OPK for me today, so hoping the last two days were actually positive, and that my temp rises soon


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Negative OPK for me today, so hoping the last two days were actually positive, and that my temp rises soon

FX'ed for your temp rise tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> I think I'm out :( I had light brown spotting yesterday and now it's rusty with very light AF like cramps every so often. Sorry lol I'm all about TMI today! I could be 4/5dpo or cd17. I sometimes have two lh surges in my cycle (around cd10 and cd20) I got a positive opk on cd11 and had ewcm and cramping...:wacko: Usually the second surge seems (to me) to be when I ovulate as I have much more ewcm and my opk gets super dark quickly. I don't know what the hell is going on! I don't see my Doc for awhile so I have to wait it out :wacko:

I thought you didn't ovulate yet? Are you sure the brown spotting isn't from O? Like you could be ovulating right now?


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> You probably did O by the sound of it. I got really excited cause I had a temp dip this morning. Gonna take an opk later and see if it's positive :)
> 
> Horsey- I used the preseed last night along with the Softcups. I was do surprised at how easy it was to get in. I left it in all night. BUT I did have a little trouble getting it out this morning lol! It FREAKED me out- all I could think about was haus and her horror story. Still I got it out and will probably use again tonight just to boost my chances
> 
> I hope you get a pos OPK today! Keep us posted. Do you have a link to your chart?Click to expand...

Yep! Here's my chart

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rachel789

Your temp drop does look promising! I hope you get your pos OPK :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out :( I had light brown spotting yesterday and now it's rusty with very light AF like cramps every so often. Sorry lol I'm all about TMI today! I could be 4/5dpo or cd17. I sometimes have two lh surges in my cycle (around cd10 and cd20) I got a positive opk on cd11 and had ewcm and cramping...:wacko: Usually the second surge seems (to me) to be when I ovulate as I have much more ewcm and my opk gets super dark quickly. I don't know what the hell is going on! I don't see my Doc for awhile so I have to wait it out :wacko:
> 
> I thought you didn't ovulate yet? Are you sure the brown spotting isn't from O? Like you could be ovulating right now?Click to expand...

I didn't think I had ovulated yet. It's hard for me to tell when I get the two surges (another reason I need to temp!!) I've never had any spotting inbetween cycles ever, can you have ovulation spotting?? (I mean how common is it? Have you had it before?)

I think my body is just screwing with me and the :witch: is on her way :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out :( I had light brown spotting yesterday and now it's rusty with very light AF like cramps every so often. Sorry lol I'm all about TMI today! I could be 4/5dpo or cd17. I sometimes have two lh surges in my cycle (around cd10 and cd20) I got a positive opk on cd11 and had ewcm and cramping...:wacko: Usually the second surge seems (to me) to be when I ovulate as I have much more ewcm and my opk gets super dark quickly. I don't know what the hell is going on! I don't see my Doc for awhile so I have to wait it out :wacko:
> 
> I thought you didn't ovulate yet? Are you sure the brown spotting isn't from O? Like you could be ovulating right now?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think I had ovulated yet. It's hard for me to tell when I get the two surges (another reason I need to temp!!) I've never had any spotting inbetween cycles ever, can you have ovulation spotting?? (I mean how common is it? Have you had it before?)
> 
> I think my body is just screwing with me and the :witch: is on her way :(Click to expand...

I haven't had it but have heard of it. Seems weird that :witch: would be here on CD 17...? That is a ridiculously short cycle for anyone. I'd bet it's either O spotting or if you did ovulate on CD 11, you could technically be implanting today... Implantation bleeding????? :D

Here's a link to an article about Ovulation spotting...

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation-spotting.shtml


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with sweetpea, that doesnt make much sense, I bet it's either IB or O spotting too!


----------



## Rachel789

Given that the spotting is light brown, I would tend to this more likely IB than O spotting though!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out :( I had light brown spotting yesterday and now it's rusty with very light AF like cramps every so often. Sorry lol I'm all about TMI today! I could be 4/5dpo or cd17. I sometimes have two lh surges in my cycle (around cd10 and cd20) I got a positive opk on cd11 and had ewcm and cramping...:wacko: Usually the second surge seems (to me) to be when I ovulate as I have much more ewcm and my opk gets super dark quickly. I don't know what the hell is going on! I don't see my Doc for awhile so I have to wait it out :wacko:
> 
> I thought you didn't ovulate yet? Are you sure the brown spotting isn't from O? Like you could be ovulating right now?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think I had ovulated yet. It's hard for me to tell when I get the two surges (another reason I need to temp!!) I've never had any spotting inbetween cycles ever, can you have ovulation spotting?? (I mean how common is it? Have you had it before?)
> 
> I think my body is just screwing with me and the :witch: is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had it but have heard of it. Seems weird that :witch: would be here on CD 17...? That is a ridiculously short cycle for anyone. I'd bet it's either O spotting or if you did ovulate on CD 11, you could technically be implanting today... Implantation bleeding????? :D
> 
> Here's a link to an article about Ovulation spotting...
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation-spotting.shtmlClick to expand...

Thanks, I'm going to go read it :)

I know cd17 sounds super early...right? The spotting actually started yesterday afternoon so that would be cd16 really. I'm usually a 30-33 day cycle girl lol :wacko: :wacko: I think my body is just trying to mess with me :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Given that the spotting is light brown, I would tend to this more likely IB than O spotting though!

I hope so! :) I'm always convinced my body is just screwing with me lol :wacko:

I will be soooo mad if this is the :witch: coming early!!


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Given that the spotting is light brown, I would tend to this more likely IB than O spotting though!
> 
> I hope so! :) I'm always convinced my body is just screwing with me lol :wacko:
> 
> I will be soooo mad if this is the :witch: coming early!!Click to expand...

I know, trust me I am the same because my body has messed with me so many times. But it seems wayyyy too early for the witch, so I would think one way or another the spotting could mean something good is happening!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Given that the spotting is light brown, I would tend to this more likely IB than O spotting though!
> 
> I hope so! :) I'm always convinced my body is just screwing with me lol :wacko:
> 
> I will be soooo mad if this is the :witch: coming early!!Click to expand...

Well if it is O spotting, you better get off this forum and get to :sex: young lady!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Given that the spotting is light brown, I would tend to this more likely IB than O spotting though!
> 
> I hope so! :) I'm always convinced my body is just screwing with me lol :wacko:
> 
> I will be soooo mad if this is the :witch: coming early!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well if it is O spotting, you better get off this forum and get to :sex: young lady!Click to expand...

LOL DH is an accountant and it's his busy time...wonder if I could get him to come hone?? Lol :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Given that the spotting is light brown, I would tend to this more likely IB than O spotting though!
> 
> I hope so! :) I'm always convinced my body is just screwing with me lol :wacko:
> 
> I will be soooo mad if this is the :witch: coming early!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, trust me I am the same because my body has messed with me so many times. But it seems wayyyy too early for the witch, so I would think one way or another the spotting could mean something good is happening!Click to expand...

Yeah even during my time of messed up cycles (after the pill) I never had a cycle this short!

Cross those fingers! Do itttt! Lol :)


----------



## horseypants

my body's messing with me too what do you guys make of my temps? they seem totally nonsensical to me but im trying to figure out if i really o-ed early. i got a positive opk on cd 15, this sunday. i wasnt expecting that until cd20ish. i could have just been dehydrated? if anyone's an expert with this stuff lemme know. maybe i can give you more user friendly info or something :) 

cd 11 (a week ago on Wednesday) 97.11
cd 12 96.78
cd 13 97.50
cd 14 nothing recorded
cd 15 (sunday, positive opk) 97.22
cd 16 96.48
cd 17 97.25
cd 18 (today) 97.56

....does this support the idea that i o-ed yesterday, some other day, or is it just too erratic to make sense of?


----------



## Rachel789

How come when I click your chart link I cannot see your chart? It helps me to be able to see it even though you already told us your temps :)


----------



## horseypants

i updated my signature. lets see if it works now.... nope! doesn;t work yet. still trying to figure out how to let you see it. do you know where i find the right link? is it cause i dont have a paid account? now trying a work around till i get the real link figured out.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-03-09&mode=a&ts=1331753043&u=


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> How come when I click your chart link I cannot see your chart? It helps me to be able to see it even though you already told us your temps :)

Yep, all I see is "welcome to the chart of horseypants cd18"


----------



## horseypants

can you see the image i pasted in the window above though , even though the signature link doesnt work?


----------



## Rachel789

Under your chart there should be a link that says share, you should be able to get a link to put in your sig from there. It is not a paid thing because I don't have the paid version.


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants said:


> can you see the image i pasted in the window above though , even though the signature link doesnt work?

Nope its just a red X no image.


----------



## horseypants

that's how i did it and the link looks pretty much like yours... you think it's cause i dont have enough data yet? see: here's the url that share thing gives me - with some spaces so you can see the code

< a href =" https:// www. fertilityfriend .com/home/37ed49/ ">My Ovulation Chart< /a > 

i'm going to find a way to post the image... gimme a few minutes here ;p


----------



## Rachel789

Something is wrong becausse all that link shows me is your ticker and says Welcome to the Chart of Horseypants but there is no chart there only an image of your ticker that shows you are on CD 18.


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> that's how i did it and the link looks pretty much like yours... you think it's cause i dont have enough data yet? see: here's the url that share thing gives me - with some spaces so you can see the code
> 
> < a href =" https:// www. fertilityfriend .com/home/37ed49/ ">My Ovulation Chart< /a >
> 
> i'm going to find a way to post the image... gimme a few minutes here ;p

Im not positive but it Looks like you might O today. You have a huge dip like me today! :D


----------



## sweetpea417

Haha nm that's my chart! Lololol


----------



## sweetpea417

Go to share on your fertility friend and then bbcode copy and paste in your reply


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> Haha nm that's my chart! Lololol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

Does this opk look positive to anyone?

https://s1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/?action=view&current=photo-1.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haha nm that's my chart! Lololol
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I know right? I was thinking we totally had the same looking chart! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

In case that link didn't work... Is this positive or almost positive? Guessing sucks lol

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-1.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm, I would say it is VERY close to positive but not quite. I imagine if you test again later you will have a true positive! It looks like you will be O'ing in the next day or two! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants, by the looks of your chart I would say you O'ed on CD 16. Given the positive OPK and your rising temps, it looks like you did! yay! :happydance:

Why do you have so many open circles on your chart?


----------



## horseypants

i don't know! i dont know what any of it means! sono confusato

sweetpea, i vote that you almost o-ed or you just did. you better get off the computer and bd :sex:


----------



## Rachel789

Do you temp at different times each of those days? When I enter that I temped at a different time I get the open circle


----------



## Rachel789

And by the way if you O'ed a couple days ago and if I O'ed yesterday we are lined up well for the TWW! I really hope I O'ed yesterday but I really need to stop getting my hopes up. I always set myself up for disappointment but sometimes it's worth it to have a day where I am feeling hopeful for once! :dohh:


----------



## sweetpea417

Where can I see your chart horsey?


----------



## horseypants

i grabbed the image then saved it and emailed it to rach. i'll email it to anyone who will tell me w. t. heck :)


----------



## Rachel789

Here is my OPK from Monday. Do you think it looks close to positive? I am wondering if my surge was on it's way up or down and maybe I missed it and did O yesterday?

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/053.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Here is my OPK from Monday. Do you think it looks close to positive? I am wondering if my surge was on it's way up or down and maybe I missed it and did O yesterday?
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/053.jpg

See I would say its positive


----------



## Rachel789

Below is a true positive, the only true positive I have had in all 50 some OPKs I have taken since October! This is from December-I just wanted you to be able to see the diff.

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/001.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Below is a true positive, the only true positive I have had in all 50 some OPKs I have taken since October! This is from December-I just wanted you to be able to see the diff.
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/001.jpg

Aha! Ok that one there is no mistaking it!


----------



## Hausfrau

Guys I'm so confused, look at my opk:


https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-1.jpg

It's a bit darker in person. Guess I am having ovulation spotting? :wacko:

Holy crap, I didn't realise it would be huge!!


----------



## Rachel789

Thats exactly what I thought when I saw it, I always questioned previous OPKs and thought they were positive but when I saw that one I was like WHOA that is what they are supposed to look like! :haha:

Do you think the other one was possibly on its way down or up to a surge? I test around 2 in the afternoon so I would think the only way I missed it is if I surged Sunday because I didnt take one then but wouldnt 2 days after a surge be took long after a surge to O?


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Guys I'm so confused, look at my opk:
> 
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-1.jpg
> 
> It's a bit darker in person. Guess I am having ovulation spotting? :wacko:
> 
> Holy crap, I didn't realise it would be huge!!

I don't see any lines on that OPK???


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Guys I'm so confused, look at my opk:
> 
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-1.jpg
> 
> It's a bit darker in person. Guess I am having ovulation spotting? :wacko:

They are the same color! And it would make sense with your normal 32 day+ cycles that you would O around now


----------



## Hausfrau

Here's another view:

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

WHOA that's weird! I use two monitors for my laptop because of work and I was looking at the picture on my attached monitor which is 24 inches in size and there was no lines showing up then when I moved it to my laptop screen I could see the lines, WTH?? Really weird, but on my OPK pics they look the same on either monitor, that is sooo strange!!

And yes that looks positive to me!


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Thats exactly what I thought when I saw it, I always questioned previous OPKs and thought they were positive but when I saw that one I was like WHOA that is what they are supposed to look like! :haha:
> 
> Do you think the other one was possibly on its way down or up to a surge? I test around 2 in the afternoon so I would think the only way I missed it is if I surged Sunday because I didnt take one then but wouldnt 2 days after a surge be took long after a surge to O?

With mine I feel like it gets darker and darker and then O happens and within like 12 hours, the second line is barely there


----------



## Rachel789

And that second one you posted I can see the lines on both monitors, this is so weird!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Guys I'm so confused, look at my opk:
> 
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-1.jpg
> 
> It's a bit darker in person. Guess I am having ovulation spotting? :wacko:
> 
> They are the same color! And it would make sense with your normal 32 day+ cycles that you would O around nowClick to expand...

Yessssss! I am normal! (for now lol) :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Here's another view:
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo.jpg

Positive! Get to that :sex: haus! Call in the hubs from work!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> And that second one you posted I can see the lines on both monitors, this is so weird!

You had me worried that I was crazy!! Lol


----------



## Rachel789

Yes-get his ass home ASAP!! :sex::holly:


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> And that second one you posted I can see the lines on both monitors, this is so weird!
> 
> You had me worried that I was crazy!! LolClick to expand...

When sweetpea said she saw it I thought I was crazy! :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> And that second one you posted I can see the lines on both monitors, this is so weird!
> 
> You had me worried that I was crazy!! LolClick to expand...

:rofl: I thought I was going crazy too for a minute


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Here's another view:
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo.jpg
> 
> Positive! Get to that :sex: haus! Call in the hubs from work!Click to expand...

Yay!! :) Are you at work or can you post an opk too??


----------



## Hausfrau

I wonder if I should change my ticker? Today might be o? Argh.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Yes-get his ass home ASAP!! :sex::holly:


Lol the :holly: strikes again! :) I have to wait until 6:30 for DH to get home :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Almost positive! Took this at 11am

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-1.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Almost positive! Took this at 11am
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-1.jpg


Fancy! No internet cheapies! Hehe :) glad to be your cycle buddy again! :)

Is that a penguin?? Hehe


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Almost positive! Took this at 11am
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Fancy! No internet cheapies! Hehe :) glad to be your cycle buddy again! :)
> 
> Is that a penguin?? HeheClick to expand...

Haha the FRER opks were half off at the store the other day and I just couldn't resist! Comes with a free pregnancy test too so I said what the hell!

Yes the penguin is on my pants. I am wearing penguin pjs. LO has a tummy bug so I stayed home with her today :(


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Almost positive! Took this at 11am
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Fancy! No internet cheapies! Hehe :) glad to be your cycle buddy again! :)
> 
> Is that a penguin?? HeheClick to expand...
> 
> Haha the FRER opks were half off at the store the other day and I just couldn't resist! Comes with a free pregnancy test too so I said what the hell!
> 
> Yes the penguin is on my pants. I am wearing penguin pjs. LO has a tummy bug so I stayed home with her today :(Click to expand...

You would be crazy to pass that up, POAS addict or not! Lol :)

Cute pjs! Hope your LO feels better soon!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I would say you most likely O'd on Monday. Did you say you take your temps at different times every day? Is that why there are so many open circles?


----------



## horseypants

i think it's likely i did but im going to continue with the opks anyway cause this is very wierd. i thought my cycles finally evened out after mc, to 34 days and i was rounding up to 35 because as far as i can remember, they've never been shorter than that! not sure about the open circles... maybe! but i took most of em around 5am ish. some as early as 3am and some as late as 9.30 though....


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay positive opk!!!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-2.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> i think it's likely i did but im going to continue with the opks anyway cause this is very wierd. i thought my cycles finally evened out after mc, to 34 days and i was rounding up to 35 because as far as i can remember, they've never been shorter than that! not sure about the open circles... maybe! but i took most of em around 5am ish. some as early as 3am and some as late as 9.30 though....

Well no wonder they are all over the place lol! You will definitely not have the same temp at 3 that you have at 5 or same at 5 and then 930 hehe. I'll bet you O'd Monday if that dropped temp was taken at your usual 5 am time


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy get BD'ing!!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Yay positive opk!!!
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-2.jpg

:sex:!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep waiting for the hubs to get his sexy a$$ home :D


----------



## horseypants

aha! yes! monday's was taken at 5.10 am. i'm going to say sure it was prolly o, and im gonna keep poas (opk) until i'm po2s (opk and hpt) heh. isnt there some rule about not dipping em in the same cup? does it matter which way around it is? like can you hpt then opk in the same "sample"?


----------



## Hausfrau

Double post


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Yep waiting for the hubs to get his sexy a$$ home :D

I got mine! :) TMI sorry lol

Go get him Elise!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Yep waiting for the hubs to get his sexy a$$ home :D
> 
> I got mine! :) TMI sorry lol
> 
> Go get him Elise!!Click to expand...

Yay! Now concentrate on those :spermy: getting up to your egg ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Yep waiting for the hubs to get his sexy a$$ home :D
> 
> I got mine! :) TMI sorry lol
> 
> Go get him Elise!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Now concentrate on those :spermy: getting up to your egg ;)Click to expand...

Hehe! :) Ugh this damn spotting needs to stop! :wacko:

Meh if nothing comes from this cycle I have my preseed to try next time! :) I kinda hope next month is my month so I can for sure go to Europe :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> aha! yes! monday's was taken at 5.10 am. i'm going to say sure it was prolly o, and im gonna keep poas (opk) until i'm po2s (opk and hpt) heh. isnt there some rule about not dipping em in the same cup? does it matter which way around it is? like can you hpt then opk in the same "sample"?

Horsey you should start posting your opks! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Two more days before Saturday and the due date for the old witch to show. If she doesn't show I will be taking my one and only FRER Sunday or Monday. Cant wait to know for sure sure!!!!!! Going to bed, gotta busy day tomorrow, my second oldest will be turning 4yrs!!!! All my kids are growing up. :cries:


----------



## rmsh1

I know I must sound so up and down, but given my very minor temp rise today, I now actually just hope I am having an anovulatory cycle. I am not going to take any more OPKs, unless my AF does not arrive next week. If it doesn't arrive, I will use OPKs if I get more CM. Since this is the first time I have ever temped, I really hope this is not a common occurance for me! I am pretty sure I ovulated last cycle, as my OPK was a definite positive on CD20 and my AF arrived CD34, which makes sense.

What an up and down month this has been!


----------



## janna

BFN for me this morning... Not really sure when I o'd, but I'm CD28 today. My cycles usually aren't too long (29-35 days), so thinking this wasn't my month (as 10mIU test should have picked it up by now). I guess I'll just wait for AF and move onto April!


----------



## rmsh1

janna said:


> BFN for me this morning... Not really sure when I o'd, but I'm CD28 today. My cycles usually aren't too long (29-35 days), so thinking this wasn't my month (as 10mIU test should have picked it up by now). I guess I'll just wait for AF and move onto April!

I am moving on for April too!


----------



## Rachel789

I am chilling out on the OPKs as well rmsh-they frustrate the hell out of me! Those and reading too much into cm. I am just going to continue to BD every other day, temp and hope for the best.

Given my temp drop today I doubt I O'ed like I had hoped, I am very disappointed but I am so over letting it bother me, there is nothing I can do about it. I am just going to look forward to my dr. appt in a few weeks and pray that they will investigate why my cycles are so jacked up.


----------



## rmsh1

Yes that is my plan now, just BD every other day and temp. Nothing else, not for this cycle!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmm well no temp rise for me this morning so most likely didn't O yesterday. I had a drop in temp yesterday and a very positive OPK at 3pm. So most likely I will O today? I hope so cause DH is getting worn out with all the BD'ing lol

Hope everyone is having a lovely morning!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hmm well no temp rise for me this morning so most likely didn't O yesterday. I had a drop in temp yesterday and a very positive OPK at 3pm. So most likely I will O today? I hope so cause DH is getting worn out with all the BD'ing lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely morning!

Hopefully you ovulate today! How long after a positive opk to you notice a raised temp?


----------



## sweetpea417

Last time it was DAYS later but I also had the tooth surgery so maybe it messed up my temps? Not sure : /


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Last time it was DAYS later but I also had the tooth surgery so maybe it messed up my temps? Not sure : /

Hmm not sure. I would just keep BD-ing just in case :)

How are you doing today??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Last time it was DAYS later but I also had the tooth surgery so maybe it messed up my temps? Not sure : /
> 
> Hmm not sure. I would just keep BD-ing just in case :)
> 
> How are you doing today??Click to expand...

Doing ok! I am a little confused by my opks... Last month I had 2 and a half days of positive and this cycle it was literally 24 hours only.. My opk is negative today. Do you think that means anything? I am hoping for my temp to rise by tomorrow so I guess then I'll know!

How are you?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Last time it was DAYS later but I also had the tooth surgery so maybe it messed up my temps? Not sure : /
> 
> Hmm not sure. I would just keep BD-ing just in case :)
> 
> How are you doing today??Click to expand...
> 
> Doing ok! I am a little confused by my opks... Last month I had 2 and a half days of positive and this cycle it was literally 24 hours only.. My opk is negative today. Do you think that means anything? I am hoping for my temp to rise by tomorrow so I guess then I'll know!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

My opk was negative today too! Ugh. Have you gad short surges before, or could you gave had two surges this cycle (the first mght have been longer)??

I'll save you from the rant I just gave DH lol The short version is I am still spotting and it's driving me crazy! I'm afraid to workout because I think it will make it come on heavier. It's definatly not AF :wacko: Aside from that (lol) I am good!

I promise I will stop bugging you with the details of my cm!!! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Last time it was DAYS later but I also had the tooth surgery so maybe it messed up my temps? Not sure : /
> 
> Hmm not sure. I would just keep BD-ing just in case :)
> 
> How are you doing today??Click to expand...
> 
> Doing ok! I am a little confused by my opks... Last month I had 2 and a half days of positive and this cycle it was literally 24 hours only.. My opk is negative today. Do you think that means anything? I am hoping for my temp to rise by tomorrow so I guess then I'll know!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> My opk was negative today too! Ugh. Have you gad short surges before, or could you gave had two surges this cycle (the first mght have been longer)??
> 
> I'll save you from the rant I just gave DH lol The short version is I am still spotting and it's driving me crazy! I'm afraid to workout because I think it will make it come on heavier. It's definatly not AF :wacko: Aside from that (lol) I am good!
> 
> I promise I will stop bugging you with the details of my cm!!! LolClick to expand...

You could never bother me haus! So this is day 3 of spotting?? Hmmm how heavy are we talking here? Have u thought about calling your ob-gyn to see what they say?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Last time it was DAYS later but I also had the tooth surgery so maybe it messed up my temps? Not sure : /
> 
> Hmm not sure. I would just keep BD-ing just in case :)
> 
> How are you doing today??Click to expand...
> 
> Doing ok! I am a little confused by my opks... Last month I had 2 and a half days of positive and this cycle it was literally 24 hours only.. My opk is negative today. Do you think that means anything? I am hoping for my temp to rise by tomorrow so I guess then I'll know!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> My opk was negative today too! Ugh. Have you gad short surges before, or could you gave had two surges this cycle (the first mght have been longer)??
> 
> I'll save you from the rant I just gave DH lol The short version is I am still spotting and it's driving me crazy! I'm afraid to workout because I think it will make it come on heavier. It's definatly not AF :wacko: Aside from that (lol) I am good!
> 
> I promise I will stop bugging you with the details of my cm!!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> You could never bother me haus! So this is day 3 of spotting?? Hmmm how heavy are we talking here? Have u thought about calling your ob-gyn to see what they say?Click to expand...

Ok, thanks! :)

It's the 2nd full day (2 and a half days total) not heavy enough for a tampon just a liner. Kinda reminds me of the first few hours of AF verrryyy light. I don't have an ob-gyn :( I just found a new GP though but because I am a new patient I don't have an appointment until April :wacko: And that appointment is just an interview appointment :( DH suggested going to a walk in (clinic) if it keeps up...


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Last time it was DAYS later but I also had the tooth surgery so maybe it messed up my temps? Not sure : /
> 
> Hmm not sure. I would just keep BD-ing just in case :)
> 
> How are you doing today??Click to expand...
> 
> Doing ok! I am a little confused by my opks... Last month I had 2 and a half days of positive and this cycle it was literally 24 hours only.. My opk is negative today. Do you think that means anything? I am hoping for my temp to rise by tomorrow so I guess then I'll know!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> My opk was negative today too! Ugh. Have you gad short surges before, or could you gave had two surges this cycle (the first mght have been longer)??
> 
> I'll save you from the rant I just gave DH lol The short version is I am still spotting and it's driving me crazy! I'm afraid to workout because I think it will make it come on heavier. It's definatly not AF :wacko: Aside from that (lol) I am good!
> 
> I promise I will stop bugging you with the details of my cm!!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> You could never bother me haus! So this is day 3 of spotting?? Hmmm how heavy are we talking here? Have u thought about calling your ob-gyn to see what they say?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, thanks! :)
> 
> It's the 2nd full day (2 and a half days total) not heavy enough for a tampon just a liner. Kinda reminds me of the first few hours of AF verrryyy light. I don't have an ob-gyn :( I just found a new GP though but because I am a new patient I don't have an appointment until April :wacko: And that appointment is just an interview appointment :( DH suggested going to a walk in (clinic) if it keeps up...Click to expand...

See if it's still happening tomorrow. Is it getting lighter? Any other symptoms?


----------



## Hausfrau

The first day I had very light AF cramps that stopped after a few hours, other then that no other symptoms. It seems to be getting lighter I'm hoping it goes away - I don't want to have to visit a walk in tomorrow! Lol I'll give it until tomorrow and decide where to go from there I guess :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Well my temp has gone up today, the highest since I started temping. Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## janna

Tested again today... another BFN. I'm CD29 (last cycle was 29 days)... Now to wait for AF (or hopefully not!)


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Well my temp has gone up today, the highest since I started temping. Hope it's a good sign!

Thats great news! I would say you O'ed on CD 30 :thumbup:

I haven't O'ed yet but at this point I actually don't want to O for another week at least. That may sound crazy but the reason is that I have an appt with my gyno April 3rd so I don't want to start a new cycle until after that appt because if she orders me blood work that I would need to do on CD 3 I would have to wait a couple months to get through another long cycle if I already started my new cycle by time I get there. Soooo for once in my life I am saying stay away Ovulation (but only for a week) :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp has gone up today, the highest since I started temping. Hope it's a good sign!
> 
> Thats great news! I would say you O'ed on CD 30 :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't O'ed yet but at this point I actually don't want to O for another week at least. That may sound crazy but the reason is that I have an appt with my gyno April 3rd so I don't want to start a new cycle until after that appt because if she orders me blood work that I would need to do on CD 3 I would have to wait a couple months to get through another long cycle if I already started my new cycle by time I get there. Soooo for once in my life I am saying stay away Ovulation (but only for a week) :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmm I am not sure what day I might O'd on. The most positive OPK was Monday night, and I have proper ovulation pain on Wednesday. We DTD on Mon, Tues and Wed, had a break last night, and will tongiht, so hope it was enough. If I did O yesterday (Thurs) then we should have DTD last night too


Oh so we have to hope for you to NOT O for a while? LOL


----------



## Rachel789

Yes if my Dr. ends up allowing me to get testing done, which who knows if they will as I will have only been TTC for about 8 months at that point. But I have really screwed up cycles so I am going to approach my Dr. about that and not TTC.


----------



## sweetpea417

Well ladies I am pretty sure that I O'd yesterday going off of the positive OPK Wednesday, CM and raised temp today. If anyone has time to peek at my chart and tell me what you think? :D I am excited if O happened yesterday as I really want to be in the 2ww already!

Hope everyone is having a fabulous morning!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I def think you O'ed either yesterday or even the day before!


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> Well ladies I am pretty sure that I O'd yesterday going off of the positive OPK Wednesday, CM and raised temp today. If anyone has time to peek at my chart and tell me what you think? :D I am excited if O happened yesterday as I really want to be in the 2ww already!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous morning!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Your chart looks just like mine!


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am pretty sure that I O'd yesterday going off of the positive OPK Wednesday, CM and raised temp today. If anyone has time to peek at my chart and tell me what you think? :D I am excited if O happened yesterday as I really want to be in the 2ww already!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous morning!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Your chart looks just like mine!Click to expand...

Yay! Fantastic! I am so ready for that :bfp: this month! Let's make this thread of ladies lucky! :bfp: for everyone! :happydance:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

No cramps pending for af to show tomorrow. Hopeful!


----------



## Rachel789

I just took an opk because my temp was so low I figured something may be happening. Do you ladies think this should be considered a positive? I took two pictures a couple minutes apart I will post both. The left side is the test line.

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg


https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/002.jpg


----------



## horseypants

hey rachel, i think you should treat it as a positive and :sex:

cause this happened to me once and in retrospect it was a positive.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> I just took an opk because my temp was so low I figured something may be happening. Do you ladies think this should be considered a positive? I took two pictures a couple minutes apart I will post both. The left side is the test line.
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/002.jpg

Looks positive to me!


----------



## horseypants

rmsh - it looks from yur chart maybe you o-ed wednesday? im just figuring this charting/temping stuff out though, so im not an expert by any means :) sounds like you got in a lot of :sex: highfive


----------



## Hausfrau

Man I wish today would just end!!!


----------



## horseypants

he yoooooooo sara play with meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> he yoooooooo sara play with meeeeeeeeeeeee

Hehe, I'm here!


----------



## horseypants

sorry i get lost there are so many posts. when's your doc's appointment? i personally wouldnt be too worried about the little bit of spotting. it's possible you are hyperaware of what's going on these days? tell me what you're going to discuss at the doc's if you're not sick of talking about that yet. did you and oh have rough sex? have you heard from kristina in pregoland? i have myself totally convinced that im feeling every pregnancy symptom at 4dpo. i can outline all my symptoms for you if you'd like a laugh.


----------



## Hausfrau

Deleted. TMI lol


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the input girls I will BD tonight and tomorrow morning to make sure I am covered if I do end up O'ing!


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> sorry i get lost there are so many posts. when's your doc's appointment? i personally wouldnt be too worried about the little bit of spotting. it's possible you are hyperaware of what's going on these days? tell me what you're going to discuss at the doc's if you're not sick of talking about that yet. did you and oh have rough sex? have you heard from kristina in pregoland? i have myself totally convinced that im feeling every pregnancy symptom at 4dpo. i can outline all my symptoms for you if you'd like a laugh.
> 
> 
> It's not spotting anymore :( Nothing enough for a tampon but who knows what will happen tomorrow :( I'm trying to get ahold of my DH to maybe get checked out (I don't want to go alone). In the meantime I'm calling the nurse line to see what they suggest :wacko: This whole spotting/bleeding deal started after working out (moderatly). :wacko:
> 
> I could defibatly use a laugh! Tell me! Who knows they may be pre-pregnancy symptoms! :)Click to expand...

I had some spotting after BD'ing earlier this cycle is was very light pink, and last cycle I had a lot of weird mid cycle spotting but I still O'ed. I still have no clue what it was, I hope you figure it out but I wouldnt worry too much. I have an appt. with my dr. in a few weeks I am going to ask about it then.


----------



## horseypants

haus, i doubt very much it has anything whatsoever to do with working out. working out is ur thing. if you *stopped* doing it every day that would mess with ur system right? just guesses :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> sorry i get lost there are so many posts. when's your doc's appointment? i personally wouldnt be too worried about the little bit of spotting. it's possible you are hyperaware of what's going on these days? tell me what you're going to discuss at the doc's if you're not sick of talking about that yet. did you and oh have rough sex? have you heard from kristina in pregoland? i have myself totally convinced that im feeling every pregnancy symptom at 4dpo. i can outline all my symptoms for you if you'd like a laugh.
> 
> 
> It's not spotting anymore :( Nothing enough for a tampon but who knows what will happen tomorrow :( I'm trying to get ahold of my DH to maybe get checked out (I don't want to go alone). In the meantime I'm calling the nurse line to see what they suggest :wacko: This whole spotting/bleeding deal started after working out (moderatly). :wacko:
> 
> I could defibatly use a laugh! Tell me! Who knows they may be pre-pregnancy symptoms! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I had some spotting after BD'ing earlier this cycle is was very light pink, and last cycle I had a lot of weird mid cycle spotting but I still O'ed. I still have no clue what it was, I hope you figure it out but I wouldnt worry too much. I have an appt. with my dr. in a few weeks I am going to ask about it then.Click to expand...

Deleted.

I don't want to bug you guys anymore with my issues lol


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haus, i doubt very much it has anything whatsoever to do with working out. working out is ur thing. if you *stopped* doing it every day that would mess with ur system right? just guesses :wacko:


Hmm I don't know :wacko:

I haven't been to the gym since it started though, I don't want to make it worse :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

When I had my bleeding last cycle around O time I thought I started AF, it was bright red and like a light AF. And sure enough I O'ed around the time I was bleeding and my temp went up and confirmed. I still don't know the exact date I O'ed though. I actually think for me it may have had something to do with my first full cycle on the Vitex and my hormones adjusting.


----------



## Rachel789

I have to go finish cleaning the house :dishes::iron::hangwashing::laundry: Be back later!


----------



## horseypants

ok peoples more better updates later, but i have mustered this partial update for now!

baby_dreams - cd17 of 28 *tww? dpo?
babyfeva - cd22 of 25/30 *tww? dpo?
cckarting - cd22 of 29/38 *clomid tww? dpo?
dan-o - cd28 of 28 *+opk on cd13! where are yooo?
drsquid - cd22 of ? *testing soon?
happily - cd22 of 32/35 *tww? dpo?
hausfrau - cd19 of 33/35 *possible o!
horseypants - cd20 of 35 *o-ed early! testing on thursday!
janna - cd29 of 29 *where are yooooo?
kalmeida1985 - cd19 of 28 *femara *2ww? dpo?
lbkmom4life - cd25 of 25 *set to test saturday morning!
littlesteph - cd21 of 32/45 *2ww? dpo?
missmichelle - cd21 of ? *hey yooo! o-time?
mouse_chicky - cd22 of 34 *where is yoooo?
piggywiggy - cd20 of 29/30 *2ww? dpo?
pinklove22 - cd17 of 28/33 *where is yoooo? 2ww? dpo?
pluck15 - cd16 of 28 *i miss yooooo! 2ww? dpo?
rachel789 - cd26 of 48 *o likely achieved! 
rmsh1 - cd33 of 34 *o likely achieved!
spacy - cd19 of ? *where is yoooo spacy!
sweetpea - cd15 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
wantabubba - cd33 of ? *clomid *where is yooooo!


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> ok peoples more better updates later, but i have mustered this partial update for now!
> 
> baby_dreams - cd17 of 28 *tww? dpo?
> babyfeva - cd22 of 25/30 *tww? dpo?
> cckarting - cd22 of 29/38 *clomid tww? dpo?
> dan-o - cd28 of 28 *+opk on cd13! where are yooo?
> drsquid - cd22 of ? *testing soon?
> happily - cd22 of 32/35 *tww? dpo?
> hausfrau - cd19 of 33/35 *possible o!
> horseypants - cd20 of 35 *o-ed early! testing on thursday!
> janna - cd29 of 29 *where are yooooo?
> kalmeida1985 - cd19 of 28 *femara *2ww? dpo?
> lbkmom4life - cd25 of 25 *set to test saturday morning!
> littlesteph - cd21 of 32/45 *2ww? dpo?
> missmichelle - cd21 of ? *hey yooo! o-time?
> mouse_chicky - cd22 of 34 *where is yoooo?
> piggywiggy - cd20 of 29/30 *2ww? dpo?
> pinklove22 - cd17 of 28/33 *where is yoooo? 2ww? dpo?
> pluck15 - cd16 of 28 *i miss yooooo! 2ww? dpo?
> rachel789 - cd26 of 48 *o likely achieved!
> rmsh1 - cd33 of 34 *o likely achieved!
> spacy - cd19 of ? *where is yoooo spacy!
> sweetpea - cd15 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd33 of ? *clomid *where is yooooo!

Hey horsey- just to update- I O'd a day early so I am 1 dpo on CD 15 of what will be a 27 day cycle (unless of course af doesn't show!!!)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

First month using OPKs but I believe I got my positive either CD10 or 11 but still taking them to be sure!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus let me k ow how it goes at the doc!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus let me k ow how it goes at the doc!

I ended up calling the nurse line, they asked if I was having cramps (I'm not), and the severity of the spotting - I mentioned that it was letting up again and was told that's a good sign. She said I can definatly check in with a Doctor if I want to be sure, but can wait it out and discuss it with my Doctor at my appointment. She asked if I've taken a pregnancy test but I doubt that much spotting is a sign of anything.... :wacko:

Thanks for thinking of me! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Not cd25 until tomorrow lol going to test either tomorrow morning if af isn't here, Sunday or Monday. I might get lucky it is raining, hailing, thundering and lightening. I think hell froze over  hopeful!!!


----------



## janna

horseypants said:


> ok peoples more better updates later, but i have mustered this partial update for now!
> 
> baby_dreams - cd17 of 28 *tww? dpo?
> babyfeva - cd22 of 25/30 *tww? dpo?
> cckarting - cd22 of 29/38 *clomid tww? dpo?
> dan-o - cd28 of 28 *+opk on cd13! where are yooo?
> drsquid - cd22 of ? *testing soon?
> happily - cd22 of 32/35 *tww? dpo?
> hausfrau - cd19 of 33/35 *possible o!
> horseypants - cd20 of 35 *o-ed early! testing on thursday!
> janna - cd29 of 29 *where are yooooo?
> kalmeida1985 - cd19 of 28 *femara *2ww? dpo?
> lbkmom4life - cd25 of 25 *set to test saturday morning!
> littlesteph - cd21 of 32/45 *2ww? dpo?
> missmichelle - cd21 of ? *hey yooo! o-time?
> mouse_chicky - cd22 of 34 *where is yoooo?
> piggywiggy - cd20 of 29/30 *2ww? dpo?
> pinklove22 - cd17 of 28/33 *where is yoooo? 2ww? dpo?
> pluck15 - cd16 of 28 *i miss yooooo! 2ww? dpo?
> rachel789 - cd26 of 48 *o likely achieved!
> rmsh1 - cd33 of 34 *o likely achieved!
> spacy - cd19 of ? *where is yoooo spacy!
> sweetpea - cd15 of 29 *o expected on march 16th!
> wantabubba - cd33 of ? *clomid *where is yooooo!

I am CD29 of 29 (to 35)... I've been testing for a few days. All BFN :(
So, I'm expecting AF anytime.... And feel like she's coming. Booo!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thank you to everyone who put up with my whining and obsessing over my cm/spotting and gave advice! You guys are awesome! :) :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus we are all here for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Of course that's what we are here for!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

12:13am and no af yet. Normally have brownish color by now letting me know the witch is going to show. I am going to give her until later today and see if she shows or not.


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> 12:13am and no af yet. Normally have brownish color by now letting me know the witch is going to show. I am going to give her until later today and see if she shows or not.


:dust: :dust: :dust:!!


----------



## sweetpea417

I second that :dust: :dust: :dust:! We are all rooting for you lbkmom!!


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm bored already! And I'm only 1 dpo... Lololololol


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> rmsh - it looks from yur chart maybe you o-ed wednesday? im just figuring this charting/temping stuff out though, so im not an expert by any means :) sounds like you got in a lot of :sex: highfive

I hope so! Kinda wish we had DTD on Thurs night too now, but oh well. We DTD again last night, just for good measure. Might give my OH the rest of the weekend off though. Was happy to see my temp is still high today :)


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I just took an opk because my temp was so low I figured something may be happening. Do you ladies think this should be considered a positive? I took two pictures a couple minutes apart I will post both. The left side is the test line.
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/002.jpg

Count as positive as that is what mine looked like Monday night! And it was my darkest, Tuesday's was slightly fainter


----------



## LbkMom4Life

4:07 am still no sign of af!! Going to bed will update on the af situation when I wake up. Oh and the headache is still in full swing.


----------



## janna

Think I just got my :bfp:
It's very faint, but there was nothing there yesterday!


----------



## sweetpea417

Wow! Yay!!!! How many dpo are you ? Do you have a pic? Congrats congrats!!!


----------



## janna

Thanks sweetpea! I'm thrilled... and just hoping that the line gets darker and darker!
Here is a pic...
 



Attached Files:







bnb.JPG
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sweetpea417

I see it!!! Yay yay yay!!!


----------



## rmsh1

I see it too! Please please please let me see the same thing next week!


----------



## janna

Good luck to you both! I'm not sure when I ovulated, but based on my LMP I could be as many as 15dpo today (and even got BFN yesterday), so keep your hopes up!
I'm likely somewhere between 10-15dpo (probably closer to 15).
Also, I was CERTAIN that AF was on her way... No preg symptoms, same AF cramps on/off yesterday and continue today. I've even been wearing a pad, because I was sure she was coming soon! Fingers crossed for everyone...


----------



## LbkMom4Life

It is 1:05pm and no af yet!!! Temp is still up. I am excited!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> It is 1:05pm and no af yet!!! Temp is still up. I am excited!!!

When do you :test:? How exciting!!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Going to test either tomorrow morning or Monday morning. Give the old hag a chance before I waste my FRER.


----------



## rmsh1

LbkMom4Life said:


> Going to test either tomorrow morning or Monday morning. Give the old hag a chance before I waste my FRER.

FX!! :baby:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am so darn anxious!!


----------



## sweetpea417

I know! The 2ww is pure torture :(


----------



## Hausfrau

janna said:


> Thanks sweetpea! I'm thrilled... and just hoping that the line gets darker and darker!
> Here is a pic...


I see it too! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> It is 1:05pm and no af yet!!! Temp is still up. I am excited!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus how are you today? Any updates?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus how are you today? Any updates?


I'm good thanks! :) I'm taking my spotting day by day and seeing where I'm at Monday, if things haven't changed I'm going to pop into a walk in. Are you tired of my issues yet? Lol You ladies have the patience of a saint! Lol :) I feel kinda lousy right now but I'm not sure if that is because of what I've been going through or because I stayed up late watching a documentary with DH last night and had an early morning class today lol :wacko:

How are you? You've started the 2ww!! :) Maybe I have too? Who knows! Lol


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Got two more cheapies lol ill waste money on cheapies before I waste my FRER lmao.


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> Got two more cheapies lol ill waste money on cheapies before I waste my FRER lmao.

Well have you tested yet or what?!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Got two more cheapies lol ill waste money on cheapies before I waste my FRER lmao.
> 
> Well have you tested yet or what?!Click to expand...

This! Have you tested??? We need to know! Hehe :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea how many dpo do you start testing??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Sweetpea how many dpo do you start testing??

Honestly, I'm not gonna lie. I start at like 8 dpo! Lol I just can't help thinking "what if I'm one of those women who get a positive on 8 dpo? I'm such a POAS freak :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

When are you testing Haus?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> When are you testing Haus?

I usually test 8dpo too! We are both POAS addicts! Hehe I'll probably test mid to late this week just because of this bizzare cycle. I'm not feeling hopeful this time to be honest so this month I am a sweetpea cheerleader! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

I cannot wait til you ladies start testing!!!! :D


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> I cannot wait til you ladies start testing!!!! :D

I'm not feeling optimistic this time around, but am testing just for the hell of it! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Awww...Well you never know! I wish you nothing but the best this month, and every month until your BFP! :D


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> Awww...Well you never know! I wish you nothing but the best this month, and every month until your BFP! :D

True! :)

Thanks Ashley, you're too sweet! :) Hopefully you're feeling well and not dealing with awful morning sickness! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

You are welcome! And thank you! :) I am feeling good today. But I have definitely had bad morning sickness...but I know it won't last forever so I'm just trying my best to get through it...


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> You are welcome! And thank you! :) I am feeling good today. But I have definitely had bad morning sickness...but I know it won't last forever so I'm just trying my best to get through it...

You're right it will end eventually and you get the best reward at the end! :)

I don't think I asked you before (sorry if I did! lol) are you finding out the gender? Did you find out early with your girls?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Used one, still see something faint but the dye run was horried even after 4 mins. Going to detest hopefully in the morning when I wake up or Monday morning for my 2nd cheapie. Sorry it took so long to respond. I decided to do my final exam for my physiology class. Took me two hours to do 30 questions!!!! Uggh. But good news is I only missed one question!


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> Used one, still see something faint but the dye run was horried even after 4 mins. Going to detest hopefully in the morning when I wake up or Monday morning for my 2nd cheapie. Sorry it took so long to respond. I decided to do my final exam for my physiology class. Took me two hours to do 30 questions!!!! Uggh. But good news is I only missed one question!

I feel good about your :bfp: lbkmom! Keep us posted!


----------



## sweetpea417

Ashley!! Missed you! Sorry to hear about your morning sickness :(

Haus I am cheering you on as well! I really need my :bfp: this month... DH is starting to feel like just a sperm bank these days :( he asked me last night why we have to "time" sex all the time just go with the flow... But as you ladies know, there's only a small window each month. I would think he'd be a little more understanding since he knows how much I want this baby and I don't want to wait years to get "lucky" for it :(

Sorry that's my morning rant :( I'm just feeling so down today though


----------



## rmsh1

My OH feels like a sperm bank too, thinks that is all I want from him! LOL I am hoping this is our month for a BFP, but ff says I O'd on Thursday (CD31), the one day we did not BD. We did on Wednesday though, and Friday, so we will see. I really thought I had O'd on Wednesday if anything 

Sweetpea you must have O'd at the same time as me as I am 3dpo too, according to ff


----------



## LbkMom4Life

My nipples feel like they are going to explode!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

I believe that is a good sign! I have the most insenstive nipples ever! If they start to ever get tingly or sensitive, I will know something is different!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Ashley!! Missed you! Sorry to hear about your morning sickness :(
> 
> Haus I am cheering you on as well! I really need my :bfp: this month... DH is starting to feel like just a sperm bank these days :( he asked me last night why we have to "time" sex all the time just go with the flow... But as you ladies know, there's only a small window each month. I would think he'd be a little more understanding since he knows how much I want this baby and I don't want to wait years to get "lucky" for it :(
> 
> Sorry that's my morning rant :( I'm just feeling so down today though

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you sweetpea!! :)

I never tell DH when my best days are, but it probably helps that he doesn't want to talk/hear about it either. Lol. :wacko: Men just don't understand, but we do! Rant away! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> LbkMom4Life said:
> 
> 
> Used one, still see something faint but the dye run was horried even after 4 mins. Going to detest hopefully in the morning when I wake up or Monday morning for my 2nd cheapie. Sorry it took so long to respond. I decided to do my final exam for my physiology class. Took me two hours to do 30 questions!!!! Uggh. But good news is I only missed one question!
> 
> I feel good about your :bfp: lbkmom! Keep us posted!Click to expand...

Me too! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Hey girls! I am realllly hoping I O'ed on Friday but given my temps I am really unsure if it happened. I have to see if my temp is up tomorrow. I really hope it is, if not I am back to the indefinite waiting game...


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hey girls! I am realllly hoping I O'ed on Friday but given my temps I am really unsure if it happened. I have to see if my temp is up tomorrow. I really hope it is, if not I am back to the indefinite waiting game...


Hope your temperature rises! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Haus-Yes we will definitely find out :) We found out with both our girls around 15 weeks. I definitely can't wait til that day! My Doctor only sends me for 1 ultrasound but I am lucky that my husbands aunt does that for a living and is kinda 'in charge.' So we get to set something up with her and see a 3D/4D around 25 weeks which is fun. 
Anyway, I wish you ladies lots of luck!!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> Used one, still see something faint but the dye run was horried even after 4 mins. Going to detest hopefully in the morning when I wake up or Monday morning for my 2nd cheapie. Sorry it took so long to respond. I decided to do my final exam for my physiology class. Took me two hours to do 30 questions!!!! Uggh. But good news is I only missed one question!




Rachel789 said:


> Hey girls! I am realllly hoping I O'ed on Friday but given my temps I am really unsure if it happened. I have to see if my temp is up tomorrow. I really hope it is, if not I am back to the indefinite waiting game...

Hmm I can't be sure looking at your chart. It would seem that your temps would be a little higher :( I hope though that you did! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Yea my temps were screwy to be honest the past couple days because I slept REALLY bad so I took it a couple hours earlier than normal so I really don't know what they should have been. Hopefully I can sleep normal tonight and see what tomorrow brings, FF gives me crosshairs if my temp is 96.6 or higher but if my temp isnt higher than 96.8 then I doubt I o'ed.


----------



## sweetpea417

FX'D for you!


----------



## Hausfrau

Fingers crossed for all of you guys! I think we'll be seeing some :bfp:'s this month! :)

I feel out this month, but I'm okay with it.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Fingers crossed for all of you guys! I think we'll be seeing some :bfp:'s this month! :)
> 
> I feel out this month, but I'm okay with it.

:hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you guys! I think we'll be seeing some :bfp:'s this month! :)
> 
> I feel out this month, but I'm okay with it.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Your 2ww needs to hurry up so I can see those tests! :) You start testing in 5 days, right? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you guys! I think we'll be seeing some :bfp:'s this month! :)
> 
> I feel out this month, but I'm okay with it.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your 2ww needs to hurry up so I can see those tests! :) You start testing in 5 days, right? :)Click to expand...

Yep 5 days! Although its pretty pointless testing before 9dpo but I'm doing it anyway lolol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you guys! I think we'll be seeing some :bfp:'s this month! :)
> 
> I feel out this month, but I'm okay with it.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your 2ww needs to hurry up so I can see those tests! :) You start testing in 5 days, right? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 5 days! Although its pretty pointless testing before 9dpo but I'm doing it anyway lololClick to expand...

True lol. 8dpo somehow makes the wait seem not so long! Hehe :) You better post pics of your tests though so we can analyze the crap out of them! 

Hopefully your day got better! My DH can be the same way about ttc, he's told me before that it seems I plan too much. Well duh! lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you guys! I think we'll be seeing some :bfp:'s this month! :)
> 
> I feel out this month, but I'm okay with it.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your 2ww needs to hurry up so I can see those tests! :) You start testing in 5 days, right? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 5 days! Although its pretty pointless testing before 9dpo but I'm doing it anyway lololClick to expand...
> 
> True lol. 8dpo somehow makes the wait seem not so long! Hehe :) You better post pics of your tests though so we can analyze the crap out of them!
> 
> Hopefully your day got better! My DH can be the same way about ttc, he's told me before that it seems I plan too much. Well duh! lol.Click to expand...

Thanks for that! Actually, I'm still feeling a little down but I'm glad I have you ladies to lean on for support. If we don't get a bfp this month, we might take a break from TTC for a month. I guess I kind of see DH's point and all... Just wish he would see mine too :( it just makes me wonder if he is ready enough for baby #2 mentally... Me on the other hand... I feel like my body is craving a baby and it keeps telling me "it's time to be pregnant!" isn't it funny how our bodies work, ladies?

Anyway thanks for listening and the support!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, I really love this thread - Thank you! I am not really sure this month where I am as I had a Lap/hysterscopy and D&C last week on the 15th (cd8) and I began testing with OPK's on Friday and I got a really dark line - almost positive! I have kept testing since then but I have been peeing so much that it is diluted and haven't been able to get a good test again. We started :sex: on Sat - well more like insertion of sperm(sorry tmi) and then :sex: carefully last night just in case. I figure if the test I take today is darker than yesterdays than I haven't "o'd" yet but if it is lighter than I did. My RE said it was ok to try right away as long as I wasn't bleeding. I just started temping this month but so far I don't think it is too accurate because I started on cd9 and I haven't been sleeping well. I did get some O like pain yesterday and some brown tinged ewcm. I would love to have a cycle buddy or buddies or just some support while going through all this - it has been a really long time for me and OH.


----------



## sweetpea417

Welcome Mas!


----------



## Rachel789

Well ladies I don't think I O'ed :cry: I am getting so sick of waiting. The only plus to not O'ing yet is that I have a dr. appt in a couple weeks so I am hoping I didn't start a new cycle before then just in case they order bloodwork, that way I don't have to wait two months through my long ass cycle again.

FF thinks I O'ed but I don't buy it. If my temp today was below 96.6 I would loose my crosshairs and I slept like total crap again yesterday for the third night in a row. I normally temp at 5:45 and I woke at 3:30 the past couple nights, so I temped then and got 96.63 then slept for another 1.5 hours and temped around my normal time and got 96.5 so I am wondering if I should just put that temp in so FF will remove the crosshairs. I guess I will just have to keep Bd'ing every other day to be safe and just see how this unfolds, but at this point I am doubtful I O'ed :nope:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Well ladies I don't think I O'ed :cry: I am getting so sick of waiting. The only plus to not O'ing yet is that I have a dr. appt in a couple weeks so I am hoping I didn't start a new cycle before then just in case they order bloodwork, that way I don't have to wait two months through my long ass cycle again.
> 
> FF thinks I O'ed but I don't buy it. If my temp today was below 96.6 I would loose my crosshairs and I slept like total crap again yesterday for the third night in a row. I normally temp at 5:45 and I woke at 3:30 the past couple nights, so I temped then and got 96.63 then slept for another 1.5 hours and temped around my normal time and got 96.5 so I am wondering if I should just put that temp in so FF will remove the crosshairs. I guess I will just have to keep Bd'ing every other day to be safe and just see how this unfolds, but at this point I am doubtful I O'ed :nope:

Oh sweetie I am sorry :cry::cry: I know it's hard to feel hopeful when there's no sure way that O happened. Big HUGS to you :hugs: I hope you O soon!


----------



## pluck15

Hi horsey! I've been so busy reading all the posts I kinda forgot to post myself! I believe I'm in the 2ww right now. Waking up daily hoping to feel symptoms or M/S but I'm sure its way too early for that. If my cycles are back to regular (first month off the pill) then I should be either able to test next week, or expect AF next week. Let's hope its testing!


----------



## horseypants

guys i'm super grumpy today!!! i am lurking!!! and supporting you all :)


----------



## rmsh1

Horsey, your kitty pic always makes me smile. I used to have a lovely white kitty like that one, though she never went to sleep quite like that


----------



## horseypants

thank you :) here's some extra adorableness 

https://youtu.be/VhnVQizc69c

and oh my gosh. any of these: 

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheEllenShow/videos?query=grace

here's the first one of those i saw:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7U...DvjVQa1PpcFNuZsw7dhFlLjHltFtPzCyhaJnAP091F3Y=


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants I see you got your chart link to work! Temps are looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Awwww! This was my adorable cat
 



Attached Files:







christmas_cat.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

awwww too cute!


----------



## horseypants

thanks rach! i hope you solve the o mystery. i know how frustrating it can be. off to stalk yours some more :) rmsh, she is adorable <3


----------



## rmsh1

She was my baby for many years, but then we decided to move to the UK so a friend of mine took her. I had her from 6 weeks and had to give her up at 9 years. Was the hardest thing I have ever done and will not own another til we move back to NZ and settle properly. Too hard emotionally.
Rachel I hope you did O!!!


----------



## horseypants

mas, welcome welcome! thank you for sharing the details, keep them coming and fingers crossed for you :friends:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls but I am thinking I didn't o but who knows. Its tough to know what my temps should have been because my sleeping sucked for the past few nights. I would love to sleep through the night for once tonight! I really don't know what causes this sleeplessness for me. I never had this issue before I stopped BCP so I think it is a hormonal thing, it is really irritating.

I took an opk for the hell of it today and it was negative, there was only a light line there but cleary neg. If you look at my chart from last cycle and if ff was right about my o day then I guess my current post o temps wouldnt be all that odd but my first cycle when I o'ed my temp clearly rose a decent amount right away so I don't know why that would change for the last cycle and this one but I did start the vitex last cycle so who knows if that changed anything for me hormonally.


----------



## Mas1118

My opk was really light. So I either O already or maybe I will later in the month? I will keep testing.


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing??

Hey haus! I am soooo emotional today but I think it's a lot of stress and not enough sleep :( how are you? 

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing??
> 
> Hey haus! I am soooo emotional today but I think it's a lot of stress and not enough sleep :( how are you?
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies?Click to expand...

Are you stressed over ttc or? :( I didn't get nearly enough sleep last night either, but that was my fault lol. Before bed I turned on a scary movie and it was on my mind when I was trying to sleep!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing??
> 
> Hey haus! I am soooo emotional today but I think it's a lot of stress and not enough sleep :( how are you?
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you stressed over ttc or? :( I didn't get nearly enough sleep last night either, but that was my fault lol. Before bed I turned on a scary movie and it was on my mind when I was trying to sleep!Click to expand...

Just a whole bunch of stuff. I think I'll be ok after a good nights sleep. LO has been sick all week :(


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing??
> 
> Hey haus! I am soooo emotional today but I think it's a lot of stress and not enough sleep :( how are you?
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you stressed over ttc or? :( I didn't get nearly enough sleep last night either, but that was my fault lol. Before bed I turned on a scary movie and it was on my mind when I was trying to sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> Just a whole bunch of stuff. I think I'll be ok after a good nights sleep. LO has been sick all week :(Click to expand...

Aw she is still sick? Must be a nasty bug going around. :( Hope she feels better soon!!

A good sleep usually does wonders! :) I washed our sheets today so I know I'll be sleeping well tonight! (our sheets are made from bamboo and are soooo soft fresh outta the wash/dryer) :)


----------



## Rachel789

I finally slept a LITTLE better last night than the previous three nights but not much. FF thinks I O'ed but I can't see why. Even if I take out the positive opk I put in that day it still leaves crosshairs up for that day. I don't really see much of a thermal shift but I am sure FF will figure it out eventually. I really hope I O for real soon, cd32 and I am so sick of having to wait 5-6 weeks to O every cycle, at this rate it will take me years to get pregnant :(


----------



## horseypants

Rachel789 said:


> I finally slept a LITTLE better last night than the previous three nights but not much. FF thinks I O'ed but I can't see why. Even if I take out the positive opk I put in that day it still leaves crosshairs up for that day. I don't really see much of a thermal shift but I am sure FF will figure it out eventually. I really hope I O for real soon, cd32 and I am so sick of having to wait 5-6 weeks to O every cycle, at this rate it will take me years to get pregnant :(

heya rach, maybe it's the dip and sustained temps back up? looks like you got bd in anyway, so that's good. keep an eye on things and once you get your bfp, count backwards ;)

:dust:

afm, im a mess. all grumpy, sad and fighting with bf all the time. i'm really not being my effective cheerledery self on here either grrr.. oh gosh im depressing lol please

talk among yourselves and brighten my day :)

ps. i'm really getting into this temping and charting stuff and in case ya missed it, the link below works now finally. ....i wish my temps would go up :bawls: :kiss:


----------



## Rachel789

Your chart is looking great so far! And hopefully the moodiness is a good sign ;)

Thanks for the positivity but I dont think I really O'ed, I mean you never know but my temps just seem too low for post o temps. I will keep BD'ing every other day and just see how things pan out...


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning everyone! I am not doing so hot today either! We are a bit of a mess these days on this forum, aren't we? I have been having extreme nausea since last night (almost vomited this morning but didn't). I'm 5 dpo so I don't know or think it could be a "sign" of anything. I probably caught LO's bug from last week :( 

Not to mention my temps skyrocketed this morning so I'm not sure if it's sick related or not. Anyone want to take a peek and make me hopeful? 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh, and I should mention that I took my temp with a regular thermometer and I don't have a fever so maybe a good sign? Can you have nausea so early on? Isn't implantation between like 6-12 dpo? I'm gonna drive myself bonkers today :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey your chart looks VERY promising! ;)


----------



## Rachel789

I am not sure but I think some ladies have had symptoms very early on. Your chart is looking great, I hope it is a symptom!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> I am not sure but I think some ladies have had symptoms very early on. Your chart is looking great, I hope it is a symptom!!!

I am so hopeful!!


----------



## horseypants

also a slightly more susceptible immune system is a symptom too, so even if ya are sick, it may be cause your body is letting the cutie lil blastocyst and the bug both get in ;p

sweetpea, you are the sunshine of our thread along with haus and i've been rooting for ya in your trials. i know dh and you have been trying to work out the trying versus chilling balance. it's a tough one. i think they (the mens) get emotional too but quickly let practical considerations and a general impatience for heartache take over pretty quickly while we womens who know true pain, want to work through it even though it's so hard for us? that's my random psychobabble. i know everytime i think i'm prego and the bf gets excited, we're both disappointed when it doesnt really happen, even though he acts like he doesnt care or doesnt want the pressure, etc.

thanks for saying my chart looks good. :brat: i want hotter temps. do u think i need to start taking progesterone? le sigh. i truly hope this moodyness means i'm prego but alas, i'm a moody one every cycle and i always say this! LOL

haha i hope this general thread-imbedded moodiness means we're allll prego :) it would be somethin' :)

rach, it happened to me a few times that i wasnt sure that i o-ed and it turned out i had, so im just glad you bd-ed!! this time around, i couldnt believe that i had o-ed early and i was already mooooody, so i didn't get it on with bf as much as i should have. i super wish we had bd-ed the day of o according to ff. i shoulda been like, "ok computer" :sex:

i feel like there's not enough of a spread in my temps either. grrrrr. it's possible that i have yet to o. but on that count, i'm just doing the "ok computer" and keeping an eye on things. oh. this may be a good place to admit. this time around i got every basic supply in the book. preseed, softcups, two kinds of opks (cheapies and cleablue digitals) and a bunch of hpts. i've been doing opks every day and already added the hpts for the last three days. total silly rabbit stuff ;) but the temping has been really good. i just wanna have a more complete picture of wtf is going on, even if things dont pan out for this cycle. but oh they are gonna!!! if sheer determination can bring us all bfs, i have some for the entire thread lol 

:p

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


remember all the math im supposed to be doing and i'm so behind on a proper update... i feel so guilty for being a slackerass. gah!

more dust!

:dust:

i super duper love you ladies, my silly typing has cheered me up already


----------



## sweetpea417

super duper love you too horsey ;)


----------



## Rachel789

There is no doubt in my mind that you clearly o'ed horsey :)


----------



## horseypants

its just uneblievable because i have never had a cycle that short my whole life, so i wasn't as "on" the bd-ing as i shoulda been


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning everyone! I am not doing so hot today either! We are a bit of a mess these days on this forum, aren't we? I have been having extreme nausea since last night (almost vomited this morning but didn't). I'm 5 dpo so I don't know or think it could be a "sign" of anything. I probably caught LO's bug from last week :(
> 
> Not to mention my temps skyrocketed this morning so I'm not sure if it's sick related or not. Anyone want to take a peek and make me hopeful?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

We are all messed up this month for sure! Lol

I have my fingers crossed for you and horsey! Both charts look good! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

My preseed came today!! Sweetpea have you used it this cycle at all? Horsey I *think* you use it too? Anyone else??


----------



## rmsh1

I have caught a head cold from my OH now, so not sure what my temps will do tomorrow, hate being sick, especially during my first month charting


----------



## rmsh1

We used pre-seed this cycle


----------



## Rachel789

We also use pre-seed but we usually only use a little externally because it is crazy expensive.


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah I used the applicator on one of the nights during my fertile window, and the other nights we just used some externally as to be honest, I really didnt think we needed any more!


----------



## Hausfrau

How much do you end up using? I mean up to what marker on the applicator? I don't want to use too much!


----------



## rmsh1

I used less than what they really say to and used between the 2 and 2 and 1/2


----------



## rmsh1

And when I "squeezed" my muscles, nothing came out, so I didnt use too much anyway


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :)

Hope you start feeling better soon!! :)


----------



## PinkLove22

I'm baaaaaack!


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> I'm baaaaaack!

You ARE alive! Lol 

Welcome back! :)


----------



## horseypants

welcome back pinklove. 

haus, i filled the vial about halfway and inserted like a tampon. i know you are apprehensive about the softcup, but i swear you need to try it, i will help you get it in/out - just call me and don't tell dh i offered. 

:serenade:

guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys. i think you guys got me pregnant with your crossed fingers and babydust. i know these pix look like nothing but they are not the stark white i am used to... i am 8dpo, feel like ass, and am thinking this is the start of something.
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9









photo-2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 11









photo-tweaked.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PinkLove22

Haha sorry I had a super busy last week. I pretty much fell off the face of the earth.

In other news I have no idea what DPO I am but I highly highly doubt that this was my month. I decided I was going to chart this month to find out when I actually ovulate because my cycles were sooo irregular. In good news I think I figured it out. If you look at my chart you can see that the temps definitely went up and I think I lucked out and BD'd right around that time, buuut like I said before I doubt it and I am more excited about pinpointing where ovulation occurred because compared to the other months I was WAY off. It looks like I possible ovulated around the 16/17th. I put the link to my chart so you guys can take a looksy. Im not going to hold my breath this month but if anything it will get me on track for next month.

My Ovulation Chart 

Anyways how is everyone?

Haus, Horsey, SweetPea, everyone else? Are you guys on the TWW?


----------



## PinkLove22

horseypants said:


> welcome back pinklove.
> 
> haus, i filled the vial about halfway and inserted like a tampon. i know you are apprehensive about the softcup, but i swear you need to try it, i will help you get it in/out - just call me and don't tell dh i offered.
> 
> :serenade:
> 
> guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys. i think you guys got me pregnant with your crossed fingers and babydust. i know these pix look like nothing but they are not the stark white i am used to... i am 8dpo, feel like ass, and am thinking this is the start of something.


::SQUEAL:: Horsey!!! OMG it would be wonderful if this was your month! I am keeping fingers crossed that those tests will keep getting darker! I have awful line spotting eyes, but I def know what you mean about not being stark white! ahhh I am getting so excited for you!


----------



## ashleywalton

horseypants said:


> welcome back pinklove.
> 
> haus, i filled the vial about halfway and inserted like a tampon. i know you are apprehensive about the softcup, but i swear you need to try it, i will help you get it in/out - just call me and don't tell dh i offered.
> 
> :serenade:
> 
> guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys. i think you guys got me pregnant with your crossed fingers and babydust. i know these pix look like nothing but they are not the stark white i am used to... i am 8dpo, feel like ass, and am thinking this is the start of something.

I see something on your tests!!!! FXed!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachel789

ooooooooooooooo I see something when I tilt my laptop screen back! :happydance: I hope this is it for you, I look forward to seeing darker tests to come!


----------



## janna

horseypants said:


> welcome back pinklove.
> 
> haus, i filled the vial about halfway and inserted like a tampon. i know you are apprehensive about the softcup, but i swear you need to try it, i will help you get it in/out - just call me and don't tell dh i offered.
> 
> :serenade:
> 
> guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys. i think you guys got me pregnant with your crossed fingers and babydust. i know these pix look like nothing but they are not the stark white i am used to... i am 8dpo, feel like ass, and am thinking this is the start of something.

I see something too!!! :thumbup:
(will keep my fingers crossed) ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> Haha sorry I had a super busy last week. I pretty much fell off the face of the earth.
> 
> In other news I have no idea what DPO I am but I highly highly doubt that this was my month. I decided I was going to chart this month to find out when I actually ovulate because my cycles were sooo irregular. In good news I think I figured it out. If you look at my chart you can see that the temps definitely went up and I think I lucked out and BD'd right around that time, buuut like I said before I doubt it and I am more excited about pinpointing where ovulation occurred because compared to the other months I was WAY off. It looks like I possible ovulated around the 16/17th. I put the link to my chart so you guys can take a looksy. Im not going to hold my breath this month but if anything it will get me on track for next month.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Anyways how is everyone?
> 
> Haus, Horsey, SweetPea, everyone else? Are you guys on the TWW?

I'm a charting newb so all I can say is I hope your temps stay up!! :)

I have absolutly no idea if I'm in the 2ww or waiting to ovulate. I had a positive opk on cd 11, 12, and 13 and most recently spotting/bleeding wayyyyyy before AF is due with a positive opk on the second day of spotting. :wacko: I'm 120% sure I am out. I've been telling everyone that I'm okay with this not being my month but I really don't know....:(

Eugh sorry for my life story!! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> welcome back pinklove.
> 
> haus, i filled the vial about halfway and inserted like a tampon. i know you are apprehensive about the softcup, but i swear you need to try it, i will help you get it in/out - just call me and don't tell dh i offered.
> 
> :serenade:
> 
> guys guys guys guys guys guys guys guys. i think you guys got me pregnant with your crossed fingers and babydust. i know these pix look like nothing but they are not the stark white i am used to... i am 8dpo, feel like ass, and am thinking this is the start of something.

I see something too! I'm crossing everything for you! :) :dust:

Thanks for the preseed tips! I may break down and try the softcups! If I do I am going to bug the crap out of you with questions!! Lol :)


----------



## PinkLove22

Hausfrau said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Haha sorry I had a super busy last week. I pretty much fell off the face of the earth.
> 
> In other news I have no idea what DPO I am but I highly highly doubt that this was my month. I decided I was going to chart this month to find out when I actually ovulate because my cycles were sooo irregular. In good news I think I figured it out. If you look at my chart you can see that the temps definitely went up and I think I lucked out and BD'd right around that time, buuut like I said before I doubt it and I am more excited about pinpointing where ovulation occurred because compared to the other months I was WAY off. It looks like I possible ovulated around the 16/17th. I put the link to my chart so you guys can take a looksy. Im not going to hold my breath this month but if anything it will get me on track for next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Anyways how is everyone?
> 
> Haus, Horsey, SweetPea, everyone else? Are you guys on the TWW?
> 
> I'm a charting newb so all I can say is I hope your temps stay up!! :)
> 
> I have absolutly no idea if I'm in the 2ww or waiting to ovulate. I had a positive opk on cd 11, 12, and 13 and most recently spotting/bleeding wayyyyyy before AF is due with a positive opk on the second day of spotting. :wacko: I'm 120% sure I am out. I've been telling everyone that I'm okay with this not being my month but I really don't know....:(
> 
> Eugh sorry for my life story!! LolClick to expand...



Yeah I feel you. Ive pretty much counted myself out for this month. I have been focusing more on working out and school. But I hope that this at least pinpoints my O for me. I need to be a little more prompt on my charting, this is my first chart too.

I guess my whole "outlook" this time around is less stress not so much worrying. I didnt even do my OPKs this month. I figured if I didnt know when I O'd what was the point, last month I got a positive OPK but it wasnt when I was ovulating so who knows. Ill probably do the OPKs next month. We'll see. 

At least Horsey is looking like she might be getting positive news soon!


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Haha sorry I had a super busy last week. I pretty much fell off the face of the earth.
> 
> In other news I have no idea what DPO I am but I highly highly doubt that this was my month. I decided I was going to chart this month to find out when I actually ovulate because my cycles were sooo irregular. In good news I think I figured it out. If you look at my chart you can see that the temps definitely went up and I think I lucked out and BD'd right around that time, buuut like I said before I doubt it and I am more excited about pinpointing where ovulation occurred because compared to the other months I was WAY off. It looks like I possible ovulated around the 16/17th. I put the link to my chart so you guys can take a looksy. Im not going to hold my breath this month but if anything it will get me on track for next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Anyways how is everyone?
> 
> Haus, Horsey, SweetPea, everyone else? Are you guys on the TWW?
> 
> I'm a charting newb so all I can say is I hope your temps stay up!! :)
> 
> I have absolutly no idea if I'm in the 2ww or waiting to ovulate. I had a positive opk on cd 11, 12, and 13 and most recently spotting/bleeding wayyyyyy before AF is due with a positive opk on the second day of spotting. :wacko: I'm 120% sure I am out. I've been telling everyone that I'm okay with this not being my month but I really don't know....:(
> 
> Eugh sorry for my life story!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I feel you. Ive pretty much counted myself out for this month. I have been focusing more on working out and school. But I hope that this at least pinpoints my O for me. I need to be a little more prompt on my charting, this is my first chart too.
> 
> I guess my whole "outlook" this time around is less stress not so much worrying. I didnt even do my OPKs this month. I figured if I didnt know when I O'd what was the point, last month I got a positive OPK but it wasnt when I was ovulating so who knows. Ill probably do the OPKs next month. We'll see.
> 
> At least Horsey is looking like she might be getting positive news soon!Click to expand...

I thought I was in this month until the spotting started and that turned to bleeding..now Everytime I do anything the bleeding picks up again. I should go to a Dr but I'm worried they'll think I'm crazy and tell me it's a super early AF :wacko:

You are still in! :) 

I need to be more serious with charting too. I wish I knew when I ovulated like some of the ladies here!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I think I may see something!!! Weeeeeeee let's get preggy! I swear swear I am having symptoms ladies. 

Today I was soooo nauseous but never threw up which signals to me I do not have a bug as I would have wretched up everything if I did. I had horrible uterine cramps (felt like start of labor pains) earlier today for a few minutes... And been sooooo tired. I feel really hopeful! Start testing Friday at 8 dpo.

Haus- I used preseed and Softcups this month and if I get pregnant I am totally giving the credit that way! 

Pink- good to hear from you!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm still alive. Af still hasn't got me yet hahaha 3 days late!!! Yay me. No I haven't taken a test yet. I'm going to hold out some more.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

4 days late****


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> 4 days late****

What??? Why the holdup lol! I'm sure you'd get your positive by now don't you think? Strong woman...


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey when are you testing again???


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Maybe, but I don't want the witch to show. The longer I hold out the longer the witch stays away lol. Oh have y'all seen that tampon commercial where "mother nature" shows up with a present and the girl pulls out a tampon?? You know what I think would be awesome is if she held up a positive pregnancy test. But that would give younger girls the idea to get pregnant more then 16 and pregnant.


----------



## PinkLove22

lbkmom4life said:


> maybe, but i don't want the witch to show. The longer i hold out the longer the witch stays away lol. Oh have y'all seen that tampon commercial where "mother nature" shows up with a present and the girl pulls out a tampon?? You know what i think would be awesome is if she held up a positive pregnancy test. But that would give younger girls the idea to get pregnant more then 16 and pregnant.

 hahahaha yes!


----------



## sweetpea417

PinkLove22 said:


> lbkmom4life said:
> 
> 
> maybe, but i don't want the witch to show. The longer i hold out the longer the witch stays away lol. Oh have y'all seen that tampon commercial where "mother nature" shows up with a present and the girl pulls out a tampon?? You know what i think would be awesome is if she held up a positive pregnancy test. But that would give younger girls the idea to get pregnant more then 16 and pregnant.
> 
> hahahaha yes!Click to expand...

Lololololol!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Peaches and cream mixed with strawberries and cream oatmeal. Yummy!!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

https://community.babycenter.com/albums/lbkmom4life/14541371/hopeful 

Took the test FMU saw something tweakers see more!!! 

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m577/alimited27/tweak-124.jpg

https://m296.photobucket.com/albumv...92tc7RLey6pSBipFCnLqsVvqJEUfg_lg.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## rmsh1

OK if this cycle is not to be for me, I might try these soft cups everyone is talking about. Can someone provide me with a link to the ones they use?

Thanks!


----------



## babyfeva

Lbkmom- those pics look promising!! What dpo are you?

I just found out that I got my BFP!! I'm over the moon


----------



## Mas1118

Fxed for you horsey pants! I do think I see something good!


----------



## sweetpea417

babyfeva said:


> Lbkmom- those pics look promising!! What dpo are you?
> 
> I just found out that I got my BFP!! I'm over the moon

Congrats Babyfeva!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

LBKmom: I think this might be your month!


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> OK if this cycle is not to be for me, I might try these soft cups everyone is talking about. Can someone provide me with a link to the ones they use?
> 
> Thanks!

You should be able to find them in the same aisle as tampons, pads etc at your grocery or pharmacy. :)


----------



## Hausfrau

babyfeva said:


> Lbkmom- those pics look promising!! What dpo are you?
> 
> I just found out that I got my BFP!! I'm over the moon

Congrats!


----------



## Rachel789

congrats babyfeva!

horsey when are you testing again :test:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> OK if this cycle is not to be for me, I might try these soft cups everyone is talking about. Can someone provide me with a link to the ones they use?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> You should be able to find them in the same aisle as tampons, pads etc at your grocery or pharmacy. :)Click to expand...

I got mine at a Walgreen's for like $6. I used the Instead kind :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

No Walgreen in the UK, but good old Amazon will have something I am sure!


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> No Walgreen in the UK, but good old Amazon will have something I am sure!

We don't have Walgreens in Canada either, but my local grocery store seems to always have them in stock! :) Hmmm I've never checked Amaon before! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> congrats babyfeva!
> 
> horsey when are you testing again :test:

Yes horsey! When are you testing again?? :)


----------



## rmsh1

Amazon sells everything LOL, and free postage too! I found them already, £6.59 for 6 or £15.95 for 24. Need to watch the videos, they make me very nervous!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am 18dpo 5 days late for af.


----------



## horseypants

heya ladies - i tested again this morning and to be honest, the lines didn't look much darker, but i read somewhere it's no big deal and that at first, it can be hard to see a progression. i still feel good about this xoxoxxo

9dpo is awfully early to be seein' lines huh. must be quintuplets ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> heya ladies - i tested again this morning and to be honest, the lines didn't look much darker, but i read somewhere it's no big deal and that at first, it can be hard to see a progression. i still feel good about this xoxoxxo
> 
> 9dpo is awfully early to be seein' lines huh. must be quintuplets ;)


And where are the pics from this morning?? Lol we need to see! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Lbkmom have you used the FRER yet??


----------



## horseypants

frau, because they dont look any different, i thought i'd hold off for better news. :hugs:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

No haven't used my FRER yet lol


----------



## sweetpea417

You ladies are killing me! I need to see pics of tests and testers!

Ahhhh sweetpea POAS addict is here yet again!

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> You ladies are killing me! I need to see pics of tests and testers!
> 
> Ahhhh sweetpea POAS addict is here yet again!
> 
> :test: :test: :test:

2 more dayssssss!! Get your camera ready! I am really excited for you guys and am waiting (im)patiently for pics! :)


----------



## horseypants

ok i will obey tomorrow


----------



## sweetpea417

Hehe I know! 2 loooooong days boo


----------



## Mas1118

Very excited for you ladies! I can't wait to see more lines!
afm - I am still just waiting to see if I O'd or not. I did have some weird pinching today inside my lower tummy and a wee tiny bit of pink when I wiped earlier in the day.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hehe I know! 2 loooooong days boo


I know! Lol I don't get to test so I'm living through you! :) Test early in the norning at 8dpo at least! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe I know! 2 loooooong days boo
> 
> 
> I know! Lol I don't get to test so I'm living through you! :) Test early in the norning at 8dpo at least! LolClick to expand...

Oh you know I will lol! I stockpiled tests this month :) I'm hoping I dont have to go through most of them though ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

Yay! I can't wait until more ladies start testing! :) When is everyone else testing??

How many tests do you have???


----------



## babyfeva

over the moon!
 



Attached Files:







BFP 11dpo.JPG
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sweetpea417

babyfeva said:


> over the moon!

Yay! That is soooo positive :D :happydance:

Haus- I have atleast 8 sensitive ones, 2 answer brand, a couple dollar store cheapies and my one FRER that came with the opks. Let's say I am gonna be test crazy this month!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yay babyfeva. Bad news on my side probably though. Had a lot of cm strechy and red color mixed with it around 5pm today. Dunno what it means yet but knowing my body its af about to rear her ugly head. :( ill let y'all know later on if it happens again.


----------



## babyfeva

I"m keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> over the moon!
> 
> Yay! That is soooo positive :D :happydance:
> 
> Haus- I have atleast 8 sensitive ones, 2 answer brand, a couple dollar store cheapies and my one FRER that came with the opks. Let's say I am gonna be test crazy this month!Click to expand...

You are definatly ready!! Lol I've heard answer brand can sonetimes give evaporation lines, but have no experience with them (we don't have that brand in Canada)


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Yay babyfeva. Bad news on my side probably though. Had a lot of cm strechy and red color mixed with it around 5pm today. Dunno what it means yet but knowing my body its af about to rear her ugly head. :( ill let y'all know later on if it happens again.

Hope the :witch: stays far away!! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

babyfeva said:


> over the moon!

Congrats!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah I have heard that too about the answer ones : /


----------



## Hausfrau

After you get your :bfp: on the FRER (still jealous of the deal you got! Lol) you can pee on the answer ones just for the hell of it :)

Are the FRER as sensitive or more sensitive than the IC??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> After you get your :bfp: on the FRER (still jealous of the deal you got! Lol) you can pee on the answer ones just for the hell of it :)
> 
> Are the FRER as sensitive or more sensitive than the IC??

The IC's are 10 miu and the FRER I think are 20 or 25


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay fertility friend gave me 16 early pregnancy points! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Yay fertility friend gave me 16 early pregnancy points! Lol

I feel stupid asking, but what does that mean?? Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Don't feel stupid! It's a feature when you look below your chart it will tell you how many early signs you have and give you points. It's part of a VIP thing (or if you are like me it is valid for a trial period). Mine runs out in 8 days lol! I will not pay to chart but it is kinda fun to see all the extras FF offers :)


----------



## rmsh1

I had the free trial too, but mine expired now. Since my cycle was so long this time, I didn't even get a full cycle into the free trial!


----------



## dan-o

babyfeva said:


> over the moon!

OMG!!!! :bfp: Congrats Babyfeva!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Babyfeva! Very happy for you!


----------



## horseypants

Yay babyfeva!!!!! :dance:

I love it that people are back on the thread after having been quiet for a while. Hugs, dan-o! 

Lbkmom, sending good thoughts your way to keep the witch at bay! :dust:

Hausfrau and sweetpea, lemme get in on that that poas discussion. I had to admit to my bf that I did indeed do three prego tests yesterday and two of them "expensive ones." Yes, I finally came out as a poas addict and he laughed his ass off at me cause he suspected although I'd been so secretive. Here's what my extensive poas has learned me. Even though the internet test strips are supposedly really sensitive 10miu/15 whatever how you say it, the frer is WAY better. Despite the different number label, science is thwarted in this case, and i swear, i actually got a better line on the frer earlier! Dudes, ok check this. This is the second to last time I'm bothering this thread with my bfp pix. (I may post a progression in a few months.) Haus, you asked for it: (see pic!!!! I took it last night!!!)

Wanna hear something awesome? I got the first faint bpf on Persian New Year, and yesterday was the first official day of spring in the U.S..... it's a special time for me :). Heh. That's what the weird grass is about. It's part of a "Norooz" display, a table where you set out seven things that start with s in Pharsi. There are what look like Easter eggs and other things Americans would associate with Easter. It's the only real holiday for Persians and I think it comes from some really ancient Zoroastrian thing....

And wanna hear something so totally not cool? I pay hundreds of dollars a month for private health insurance and found out they don't cover maternity, the crooks. :( Seriously, google says I need to quit my job and go on Medicare, or I could be hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt. So there's a doozy. But guys, I am just glad to be having these first world problems. I so hope this BFP leads to my baby. Ok enough. Don't shoot me. I can use all the good vibes available from ya'all though and you've been giving me a lot. I'm freaking out a little cause my lines don't seem to be getting darker and my boobs don't hurt as much this morning. But I gots to chillllll.

Oh on the health insurance tip, read this crazy thread * https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/911737-us-ladies-much-your-birth.html * if you're interested in the subject of $$$$$. It gets really good cause there's a bit of a Canada/US/UK healthcare and culture debate.
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Horsey!!


----------



## horseypants

rmsh, ur chart looks really good. why u feeling sick?


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats horsey!!! I am so happy for you ladies with your BFPs. Truely happy and jealous but not in a spiteful way! :haha: 

I just feel like with the way my cycles are it will take years for me to get pregnant, sigh. Oh well at least I can live vicariously through you ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

And horseypants-I cant believe your insurance won't cover maternity that seems absolutely insane! That shouldnt be allowed. Can you add it in to your plan? From what I read insurance companies are not allowed to consider that a pre existing condition.


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> Yay babyfeva!!!!! :dance:
> 
> I love it that people are back on the thread after having been quiet for a while. Hugs, dan-o!
> 
> Lbkmom, sending good thoughts your way to keep the witch at bay! :dust:
> 
> Hausfrau and sweetpea, lemme get in on that that poas discussion. I had to admit to my bf that I did indeed do three prego tests yesterday and two of them "expensive ones." Yes, I finally came out as a poas addict and he laughed his ass off at me cause he suspected although I'd been so secretive. Here's what my extensive poas has learned me. Even though the internet test strips are supposedly really sensitive 10miu/15 whatever how you say it, the frer is WAY better. Despite the different number label, science is thwarted in this case, and i swear, i actually got a better line on the frer earlier! Dudes, ok check this. This is the second to last time I'm bothering this thread with my bfp pix. (I may post a progression in a few months.) Haus, you asked for it: (see pic!!!! I took it last night!!!)
> 
> Wanna hear something awesome? I got the first faint bpf on Persian New Year, and yesterday was the first official day of spring in the U.S..... it's a special time for me :). Heh. That's what the weird grass is about. It's part of a "Norooz" display, a table where you set out seven things that start with s in Pharsi. There are what look like Easter eggs and other things Americans would associate with Easter. It's the only real holiday for Persians and I think it comes from some really ancient Zoroastrian thing....
> 
> And wanna hear something so totally not cool? I pay hundreds of dollars a month for private health insurance and found out they don't cover maternity, the crooks. :( Seriously, google says I need to quit my job and go on Medicare, or I could be hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt. So there's a doozy. But guys, I am just glad to be having these first world problems. I so hope this BFP leads to my baby. Ok enough. Don't shoot me. I can use all the good vibes available from ya'all though and you've been giving me a lot. I'm freaking out a little cause my lines don't seem to be getting darker and my boobs don't hurt as much this morning. But I gots to chillllll.
> 
> Oh on the health insurance tip, read this crazy thread * https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/911737-us-ladies-much-your-birth.html * if you're interested in the subject of $$$$$. It gets really good cause there's a bit of a Canada/US/UK healthcare and culture debate.

EEEEEE!!!!! I knew you were preggo!!! ;) Sooooooo happy for you horsey!


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> rmsh, ur chart looks really good. why u feeling sick?

I have a nasty head cold. No symptoms signalling I might get a BFP!


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> rmsh, ur chart looks really good. why u feeling sick?
> 
> I have a nasty head cold. No symptoms signalling I might get a BFP!Click to expand...

When are you testing? we are both 7 dpo! I can't wait much longer


----------



## rmsh1

I am going to try to hold out til 12 dpo, if not when AF is due. I dont have any symptoms whatsoever, no dip in my temps and no further rise either, so not feeling too positive. But you never know!


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> I am going to try to hold out til 12 dpo, if not when AF is due. I dont have any symptoms whatsoever, no dip in my temps and no further rise either, so not feeling too positive. But you never know!

A lot of women say they have no symptoms before their :bfp: but I know how you feel! I had all these symptoms earlier in the week and now I have NADA :cry: It doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I always feel more hopeful if I have "symptoms"


----------



## rmsh1

I know most people wont notice implantation, but it seems everyone on this site does! I can only hope I will still get a BFP....


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> I know most people wont notice implantation, but it seems everyone on this site does! I can only hope I will still get a BFP....

i have FX'D for you! And dont' worry I didn't feel ANYTHING with my daughter. No signs of implantation or pregnancy until I was about 5-6 weeks along


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats horseypants!!!


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I know most people wont notice implantation, but it seems everyone on this site does! I can only hope I will still get a BFP....
> 
> i have FX'D for you! And dont' worry I didn't feel ANYTHING with my daughter. No signs of implantation or pregnancy until I was about 5-6 weeks alongClick to expand...


OK that's good. I am one of those people though that wants to know right away if there is a problem, and would get myself all tested now if you didn't have to wait 12 months! No idea if myself and OH are fertile, and with longer cycles, waiting 12 months will be far less than 12 cycles. it is already nearly the end of March and I am still on my second cycle this year


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Don't feel stupid! It's a feature when you look below your chart it will tell you how many early signs you have and give you points. It's part of a VIP thing (or if you are like me it is valid for a trial period). Mine runs out in 8 days lol! I will not pay to chart but it is kinda fun to see all the extras FF offers :)

Cool! Does FF just go by your temp and cm or are you entering how you feel on different days? I've signed up for FF but haven't been using it at all (can you tell?? Lol)

1 more dayyyy! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Yay babyfeva!!!!! :dance:
> 
> I love it that people are back on the thread after having been quiet for a while. Hugs, dan-o!
> 
> Lbkmom, sending good thoughts your way to keep the witch at bay! :dust:
> 
> Hausfrau and sweetpea, lemme get in on that that poas discussion. I had to admit to my bf that I did indeed do three prego tests yesterday and two of them "expensive ones." Yes, I finally came out as a poas addict and he laughed his ass off at me cause he suspected although I'd been so secretive. Here's what my extensive poas has learned me. Even though the internet test strips are supposedly really sensitive 10miu/15 whatever how you say it, the frer is WAY better. Despite the different number label, science is thwarted in this case, and i swear, i actually got a better line on the frer earlier! Dudes, ok check this. This is the second to last time I'm bothering this thread with my bfp pix. (I may post a progression in a few months.) Haus, you asked for it: (see pic!!!! I took it last night!!!)
> 
> Wanna hear something awesome? I got the first faint bpf on Persian New Year, and yesterday was the first official day of spring in the U.S..... it's a special time for me :). Heh. That's what the weird grass is about. It's part of a "Norooz" display, a table where you set out seven things that start with s in Pharsi. There are what look like Easter eggs and other things Americans would associate with Easter. It's the only real holiday for Persians and I think it comes from some really ancient Zoroastrian thing....
> 
> And wanna hear something so totally not cool? I pay hundreds of dollars a month for private health insurance and found out they don't cover maternity, the crooks. :( Seriously, google says I need to quit my job and go on Medicare, or I could be hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt. So there's a doozy. But guys, I am just glad to be having these first world problems. I so hope this BFP leads to my baby. Ok enough. Don't shoot me. I can use all the good vibes available from ya'all though and you've been giving me a lot. I'm freaking out a little cause my lines don't seem to be getting darker and my boobs don't hurt as much this morning. But I gots to chillllll.
> 
> Oh on the health insurance tip, read this crazy thread * https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/911737-us-ladies-much-your-birth.html * if you're interested in the subject of $$$$$. It gets really good cause there's a bit of a Canada/US/UK healthcare and culture debate.

Congrats horsey!! Your lines will get darker!! :)

I still can't believe what you Americans pay for healthcare! In Canada It's free (we pay higher taxes though). Giving birth and the appointments leading up to it cost me absolutly nothing.


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats horsey! So exciting!!! Have you calculated your EDD?


----------



## horseypants

december 3 :)


----------



## horseypants

rmsh - i didnt notice any sign of implantation either for what it's worth and i was totally paying attention


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> rmsh - i didnt notice any sign of implantation either for what it's worth and i was totally paying attention

I know I shouldn't be feeling negative, just cant help it today LOL


----------



## horseypants

the whole negativity/positivity thing has been a roller coaster for me lately. i don't find you negative rmsh, and i'm ultra sensitive right now and majorly susceptible to anxiety.

:muaha:

already today, i tried to rip the insurance company agent a new one over the telephone, almost cried in front of multiple people at work, and i'm so worried that i can't read certain articles online, to give you an idea. 

but hey good news!!!!!!!!!!! i get to pay something like a thousand dollars a month to add maternity to my private insurance! -making my monthly bill something approaching 1300 dollars. yeah.... that's the good news lol. that and i luvvv you guys....


----------



## rmsh1

Your chart does look like mine - for now! I am going to try to wait til 12dpo to test or even the day AF is due


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yay horseypants!!! Congrats.


Well yesterday came and went and no other bloody mucus yet. Ill give it a few more days to see what happens.


----------



## horseypants

rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)

lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head 

haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm 6 days late but if the witch does show, I'm not going to be trying for a few cycles.


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> I'm 6 days late but if the witch does show, I'm not going to be trying for a few cycles.


Would you just use that frer already woman!! Lol :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!

Horsey with this cycle I'm going to need all the hope in the world!!! Lol I think you should be on team sweetpea lol :) This frau is not feelng good about this cycle!


----------



## piggywiggy

Hi how are u all?

Massive congrats to horsey and all the other lovely ladies on your :bfp: well done you!! fingers crossed for everyone else:thumbup:

I am in the 2 week wait and expecting af 26 March. Got positive opk cd 16 as per usual and have tried really hard this month not to obsess over every little symptom but its not easy 2 week wait might as well be 2 years!! I am def NOT testing early this month just gonna wait it out :coffee:


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!

No way that is too funny!


----------



## horseypants

thanks piggywiggy, sorry i haven't been as good about doing my cycle match homework as i should have been. (i've emailed only a few matches out so far)

3dpo is really early and supposedly you wouldnt feel anything until at least 7dpo, but haha, we've been having headaches and backaches and moodiness and lots of farting :D 

glad you're here xo


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!
> 
> Horsey with this cycle I'm going to need all the hope in the world!!! Lol I think you should be on team sweetpea lol :) This frau is not feelng good about this cycle!Click to expand...

Haus don't count yourself out this month just yet. You never know! Besides maybe this month was weird BECAUSE something is different! Just saying... Why are you sad haus :( :( :hugs: :hugs: 

Seriously lbkmom :test:!!!! Lol


----------



## piggywiggy

Thank god its nearly the weekend no work for two whole days woo hoo!! Anyone doing anything exciting besides peeing on sticks?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Test test test!! Lol!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus I am contemplating peeing on something tonight :rofl: I am ridiculously impatient


----------



## piggywiggy

horseypants said:


> thanks piggywiggy, sorry i haven't been as good about doing my cycle match homework as i should have been. (i've emailed only a few matches out so far)
> 
> 3dpo is really early and supposedly you wouldnt feel anything until at least 7dpo, but haha, we've been having headaches and backaches and moodiness and lots of farting :D
> 
> glad you're here xo

dont worry about the matches its good just reading the posts tho there is a lot we women sure can talk!!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!
> 
> Horsey with this cycle I'm going to need all the hope in the world!!! Lol I think you should be on team sweetpea lol :) This frau is not feelng good about this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Haus don't count yourself out this month just yet. You never know! Besides maybe this month was weird BECAUSE something is different! Just saying... Why are you sad haus :( :( :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Seriously lbkmom :test:!!!! LolClick to expand...

That's a better way of looking at it! :) Maybe I'll test with you tomorrow (if you end up testing then lol)

Thanks! :hugs: It's hard having such a messed up cycle and not knowing when/if I ovulated (I had the pos opks but screwed up temping this month lol) and when to exect AF. Plus everyone and their dog is execting lol


----------



## Hausfrau

piggywiggy said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> thanks piggywiggy, sorry i haven't been as good about doing my cycle match homework as i should have been. (i've emailed only a few matches out so far)
> 
> 3dpo is really early and supposedly you wouldnt feel anything until at least 7dpo, but haha, we've been having headaches and backaches and moodiness and lots of farting :D
> 
> glad you're here xo
> 
> dont worry about the matches its good just reading the posts tho there is a lot we women sure can talk!!Click to expand...

Lol true that! We are super chatty! I love this thread so much! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus I am contemplating peeing on something tonight :rofl: I am ridiculously impatient

Join the club! I am super impatient lol


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!

Yes, they look pretty similar, so guess I should be far more hopeful!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I test with the cheapies cuz I don't wanna waste my frer lol. I'm out of cheapies and money until Monday. I keep holding off on the frer because that one will not have any false readings and I don't wanna lose my hope lol. I take that one and there is nothing there ill cry.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!
> 
> Horsey with this cycle I'm going to need all the hope in the world!!! Lol I think you should be on team sweetpea lol :) This frau is not feelng good about this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Haus don't count yourself out this month just yet. You never know! Besides maybe this month was weird BECAUSE something is different! Just saying... Why are you sad haus :( :( :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Seriously lbkmom :test:!!!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> That's a better way of looking at it! :) Maybe I'll test with you tomorrow (if you end up testing then lol)
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: It's hard having such a messed up cycle and not knowing when/if I ovulated (I had the pos opks but screwed up temping this month lol) and when to exect AF. Plus everyone and their dog is execting lolClick to expand...

I hope you feel better soon! I know this month has been emotionally draining on me too for all kinds of reasons. It feels like all kind of doo doo hit me all at once. Not prime de-stress mode for making a baby :( but hopefully we both made a lil bean anyway ;)


----------



## sweetpea417

Lbkmom I totally hear ya! We are just playing over here with all the :test: we are just anxious for your :bfp: is all ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!
> 
> Horsey with this cycle I'm going to need all the hope in the world!!! Lol I think you should be on team sweetpea lol :) This frau is not feelng good about this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Haus don't count yourself out this month just yet. You never know! Besides maybe this month was weird BECAUSE something is different! Just saying... Why are you sad haus :( :( :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Seriously lbkmom :test:!!!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> That's a better way of looking at it! :) Maybe I'll test with you tomorrow (if you end up testing then lol)
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: It's hard having such a messed up cycle and not knowing when/if I ovulated (I had the pos opks but screwed up temping this month lol) and when to exect AF. Plus everyone and their dog is execting lolClick to expand...
> 
> I hope you feel better soon! I know this month has been emotionally draining on me too for all kinds of reasons. It feels like all kind of doo doo hit me all at once. Not prime de-stress mode for making a baby :( but hopefully we both made a lil bean anyway ;)Click to expand...

Thanks! :) I'm already feeling better just realising that sometimes things don't always work out, and hey if we are not lucky this month there is always next month! :) Next month is a no stress month! Lol

By the way did you end up using the preseed? I got mine and am excited to try it! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Lbkmom I totally hear ya! We are just playing over here with all the :test: we are just anxious for your :bfp: is all ;)

Yes this, we are excited to see your tests, but test when you're ready! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> rmsh, you talkin' to me about how our charts are basically identical right? :)
> 
> lkblkmom, still got my hopes up for you and others this cycle... sweetpea and frau to name a couple right off the top of my head
> 
> haha sweetpea, i saw a little girl down the street from where I work today. she was with her mum and i was thinking she looked like a lot like your lo! your lo has a doppleganger in berkeley california!
> 
> Horsey with this cycle I'm going to need all the hope in the world!!! Lol I think you should be on team sweetpea lol :) This frau is not feelng good about this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Haus don't count yourself out this month just yet. You never know! Besides maybe this month was weird BECAUSE something is different! Just saying... Why are you sad haus :( :( :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Seriously lbkmom :test:!!!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> That's a better way of looking at it! :) Maybe I'll test with you tomorrow (if you end up testing then lol)
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: It's hard having such a messed up cycle and not knowing when/if I ovulated (I had the pos opks but screwed up temping this month lol) and when to exect AF. Plus everyone and their dog is execting lolClick to expand...
> 
> I hope you feel better soon! I know this month has been emotionally draining on me too for all kinds of reasons. It feels like all kind of doo doo hit me all at once. Not prime de-stress mode for making a baby :( but hopefully we both made a lil bean anyway ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :) I'm already feeling better just realising that sometimes things don't always work out, and hey if we are not lucky this month there is always next month! :) Next month is a no stress month! Lol
> F
> By the way did you end up using the preseed? I got mine and am excited to try it! :)Click to expand...

Yes I used the pre-seed and Softcups. I really do believe in the combo after hearing all the bfp stories. It gives me way more hope this month. Horsey used it too!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well I'm out. I don't understand why there is so much egg white strechy stuff with blood in it. But I'm calling that the witch. :( guess back to the drawing board. My headache is still here and my nipples still feel like they are going to explode. I'm soooooooo freaking confused!


----------



## Rachel789

LbkMom4Life said:


> Well I'm out. I don't understand why there is so much egg white strechy stuff with blood in it. But I'm calling that the witch. :( guess back to the drawing board. My headache is still here and my nipples still feel like they are going to explode. I'm soooooooo freaking confused!

Sorry to hear if u are def out. Do u temp?


----------



## Rachel789

All of u ladies far enough in the tww :test::test::test::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry lbkmom :( are you sure?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

My temps are all over the place. One day its like 97.59 then 98.39 then 99.10 then back down to 97s


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I think I need a break from ttc the stress is killing me. :( and I don't think the bf wants me to keep getting my hopes up just to be crushed.


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry lbkmom :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> All of u ladies far enough in the tww :test::test::test::holly::holly::holly:

The return of :holly:! She always shows up in the 2ww :rofl:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Lol I like the bouncey boobs. Dunno how to do them on my kindle fire but still think they are funny. Good luck to all of those in the two week wait and happy 9 months for those with positives already. Ill update when I come back into the ttc again :)


----------



## horseypants

:brat:

noooooooooo!!!! don't goooo!!!!!!!!! don't leave me with these people!!!!!!!!!! 

just kidding :(

sorry for the stress lbkmom. sending you good vibes, mamma <3


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Lol these people aren't bad, they might be a tad crazy, but that seems to happen when it comes to trying to get pregnant and then waiting those two long evil weeks then the damn witch show up and ruin everything you worked so hard for :'(


----------



## horseypants

I know. It is messed up : (.

here's how to make the bouncy boob lady. type this but without any spaces

: h o l l y :


----------



## LbkMom4Life

:holly:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yay ty horseypants.


----------



## PinkLove22

Well according to my chart I am 5DPO Im going to wait a few more days before I start testing, probably Sunday on the IC.

Well tonight the hubs and I are going on a date night (ok I am dragging him) to go see The Hunger Games because I L-O-V-E-D the books. Also our tax return came today which means we get to book our tickets back to Hawaii for a visit to our old home this summer for two weeks YAY! Hopefully Ill be pregnant by then and it can be our "babymoon" lol.

What DPOs is everyone at right now?


----------



## Rachel789

LbkMom4Life said:


> I think I need a break from ttc the stress is killing me. :( and I don't think the bf wants me to keep getting my hopes up just to be crushed.

I completely understand where u r coming from. I am considering taking a couple months off myself. DJ and I arr planning a vacation a couple months from now so it may be a good time to stop tycoon for a bit


----------



## Rachel789

Lol wow the auto correct on my phone really jacked my post up. DJ is dh and tycoon is ttc :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

7 dpo :bfn:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Lol wow the auto correct on my phone really jacked my post up. DJ is dh and tycoon is ttc :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: I hate that!

And I feel you ladies about taking a break. TTC is very stressful and probably a good idea to take a break every once in awhile. I might do that this month if no :bfp:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> 7 dpo :bfn:

Sorry to hear but of course I am sure u know that means nothing this early. :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh girl I know. I am an addict  I couldn't wait to POAS lololol


----------



## Rachel789

Yea it is tough. This is cycle 5 for me but almost 8 months of ttc because of my long cycles. I am due for a break!


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Lol I like the bouncey boobs. Dunno how to do them on my kindle fire but still think they are funny. Good luck to all of those in the two week wait and happy 9 months for those with positives already. Ill update when I come back into the ttc again :)


Keep chatting with us! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Lol wow the auto correct on my phone really jacked my post up. DJ is dh and tycoon is ttc :rofl:

One of the best auto-corrects ever! Lol :)



sweetpea417 said:


> 7 dpo :bfn:

It's still early girl! :)

Woot! I learned to multi-quote!! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh I fell down the flight of stairs outside my condo and now my arm kills!! :blush: In my defense we just got 15 centimeters of snow and the stairs were covered!! Lol


----------



## rmsh1

Had a great dream last night about getting a BFP! Better come true!


----------



## janna

Hausfrau said:


> Ugh I fell down the flight of stairs outside my condo and now my arm kills!! :blush: In my defense we just got 15 centimeters of snow and the stairs were covered!! Lol

OUCH! Glad you're okay... How is your arm? I live in southern Ontario and it's been between 25-27 degrees the past 3 days (like full-on summer!). Crazy how the weather can be so different, eh? LOL


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Ugh I fell down the flight of stairs outside my condo and now my arm kills!! :blush: In my defense we just got 15 centimeters of snow and the stairs were covered!! Lol

awww I hope you are ok! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Had a great dream last night about getting a BFP! Better come true!

:test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Had a great dream last night about getting a BFP! Better come true!
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...

Still too early, only 8 dpo. I want to wait it out til at least 12dpo :)


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Had a great dream last night about getting a BFP! Better come true!
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> Still too early, only 8 dpo. I want to wait it out til at least 12dpo :)Click to expand...

Yeah I am 8 dpo today too. Took a test this morning. If I squint REALLY hard I can see a ghost line... Probably just an evap again though :wacko:

Haus! Hope your arm is okay :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

oooooooooooo post pic of it??


----------



## sweetpea417

I can't see anything in the pic :( It's too faint. Only in person. But like I said, proabaly an evap :( :( :(

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-4.jpg


----------



## Mas1118

I really enjoy reading all these posts-i am hoping for a bfp for those of you in the TWW!
Very sorry to hear about the witch though:( she is very sneaky!
Where abouts in Ontario are you Janna?
Fxed sweatpea!
Afm I don't think I did O yet. My temps are still pretty low. I bought more dollar store opk's so I will try with those today. Normally I would O soon-so hopefully I do. We are :sex: every other day right now just in case.


----------



## Mas1118

I think I see areally faint line!


----------



## janna

Mas1118 said:


> I really enjoy reading all these posts-i am hoping for a bfp for those of you in the TWW!
> Very sorry to hear about the witch though:( she is very sneaky!
> Where abouts in Ontario are you Janna?
> Fxed sweatpea!
> Afm I don't think I did O yet. My temps are still pretty low. I bought more dollar store opk's so I will try with those today. Normally I would O soon-so hopefully I do. We are :sex: every other day right now just in case.

I'm west of Toronto... In the Kitchener area.


----------



## Rachel789

Oh ya I think I see a faint line too! I have it on my second monitor which is 24 inches big so I have a nice big picture to look at and I think I see something!! Yay can't wait to see more tests in the coming days.


----------



## Hausfrau

janna said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I fell down the flight of stairs outside my condo and now my arm kills!! :blush: In my defense we just got 15 centimeters of snow and the stairs were covered!! Lol
> 
> OUCH! Glad you're okay... How is your arm? I live in southern Ontario and it's been between 25-27 degrees the past 3 days (like full-on summer!). Crazy how the weather can be so different, eh? LOLClick to expand...

I'm fine thanks! The heel of my boot actually broke off and combined with the pile of snow I was destined to fall lol. :wacko:

I know! I'm originally from Halifax and am really jealous of the weather you guys out east are having! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I can't see anything in the pic :( It's too faint. Only in person. But like I said, proabaly an evap :( :( :(
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-4.jpg




sweetpea417 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Had a great dream last night about getting a BFP! Better come true!
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> Still too early, only 8 dpo. I want to wait it out til at least 12dpo :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am 8 dpo today too. Took a test this morning. If I squint REALLY hard I can see a ghost line... Probably just an evap again though :wacko:
> 
> Haus! Hope your arm is okay :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :)



Rachel789 said:


> Oh ya I think I see a faint line too! I have it on my second monitor which is 24 inches big so I have a nice big picture to look at and I think I see something!! Yay can't wait to see more tests in the coming days.

Yep I think I see something too! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Hey horsey! Haus! I'm officially waiting for my :witch: to come Friday but if she shows up on time, I will ovulate again 3 Fridays from now as well! My cycles are around 28 days  yay for this thread! Can't wait to meet more cycle buddies!
> 
> Hey sweetpea!Click to expand...

Hey Haus! Morning :) How are you today?


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone!
sweetpea-Can't wait to see more tests of yours!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay everyone! You are getting me excited! I can't see it from the pic though  but I swear I saw something something. I am testing again tonight lololololol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Hey horsey! Haus! I'm officially waiting for my :witch: to come Friday but if she shows up on time, I will ovulate again 3 Fridays from now as well! My cycles are around 28 days  yay for this thread! Can't wait to meet more cycle buddies!
> 
> Hey sweetpea!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Haus! Morning :) How are you today?Click to expand...

Morning! I'm good! :) How are you?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Yay everyone! You are getting me excited! I can't see it from the pic though  but I swear I saw something something. I am testing again tonight lololololol


I'll be stalking ths thread to see more pics! Lol


----------



## rmsh1

Hi all

Well I am not sure of course, but I may have started to feel some symptoms, even if I am imagining them.

Last night I had a few aches, nothing major like AF, just a dull ache in my uterus. 

We BD last night for the first time in a week (thought we deserved a break after practising SMEP for 30 days!). It was slightly uncomfortable for me, and I went to the bathroom afterwards and there was a little blood mixed in with the sperm. 

Today, again uterus achey all day long and I have had a headache since coming home. My head cold is nearly gone so dont think it is that.

So time will tell if these "symtoms" are in my head!!


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well I am not sure of course, but I may have started to feel some symptoms, even if I am imagining them.
> 
> Last night I had a few aches, nothing major like AF, just a dull ache in my uterus.
> 
> We BD last night for the first time in a week (thought we deserved a break after practising SMEP for 30 days!). It was slightly uncomfortable for me, and I went to the bathroom afterwards and there was a little blood mixed in with the sperm.
> 
> Today, again uterus achey all day long and I have had a headache since coming home. My head cold is nearly gone so dont think it is that.
> 
> So time will tell if these "symtoms" are in my head!!

I hope they are symptoms! :dust:!! :)


----------



## horseypants

rmsh :dust:

sweetpea that is a :bfp:

do frer tomorrow morning and hold that sucker up to the light... then post pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pinklove, haus and all the ladies :dust:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> rmsh :dust:
> 
> sweetpea that is a :bfp:
> 
> do frer tomorrow morning and hold that sucker up to the light... then post pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pinklove, haus and all the ladies :dust:

Thanks horsey! :) 

You better keep up with us here! We need updates from Pregoland! (my iphone auto-corrected 'Pregoland' to 'Oregonland' LOL )


----------



## rmsh1

I forgot one other thing, I had about 7 little white head pimples this morning, just on my forehead. One or two might be OK, but 7????

Will give it all a few more days


----------



## horseypants

rmsh your chart looks gooood

haus, presente :) i'm lurkin'

:ninja:





































































:flasher:


----------



## sweetpea417

Booooo! I held me pee in all day at work and finally couldn't stand it. Now it will be morning before I can test again since I have to hold my pee for awhile. I wanna know now!


----------



## sweetpea417

Where'd everyone go? Boo I'm off work and bored waiting for tomorrow to get here!


----------



## babyfeva

I can't wait for you to test sweetpea!


----------



## sweetpea417

babyfeva said:


> I can't wait for you to test sweetpea!

I know! Morning cant come fast enough!!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Where'd everyone go? Boo I'm off work and bored waiting for tomorrow to get here!

9dpoooo! Can't wait to see your pics!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Good Morning Ladies!
Any more tests to peer at from different angles?
I think my chart shows that I did O - I finally had a temp rise this morning! So I guess it was in the last day or so. We are just following the every other day :sex: thing and hope we catch that egg. This is my first month charting so I am unsure how to post it - I will try and see what I can do.


----------



## sweetpea417

Well :bfn: on 10 miu and FRER this morning :(
Guess yesterday's was an evap? Sucks...

It was weird today though. I went down to grab some tissue and my nose starts bleeding out of the blue which hasn't happened to me in like a million years. ahhh probably nothing though now looking at those undeniable :bfn: sitting in front of me...

I will still keep testing but I am less hopeful today than yesterday


----------



## rmsh1

Sweetpea, you are braver than me! I am too scared to test yet in case it is BFN. I am tempted but want to hold out until 12dpo to give it more of a chance of seeing something.

I have my fingers crossed for us!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Me too Rachel I am crossing fingers and toes for us!


----------



## ashleywalton

sweetpea- It is still kinda early so you never know. I've had bloody noses this pregnancy already. Not bad but enough that when I blow my nose it's always bloody. Weird...


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus, did you test yet????


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm out this month! AF has just arrived... No idea when I ovulate or how long my cycles are anymore. Giving up.


----------



## sweetpea417

Baby_Dreams said:


> I'm out this month! AF has just arrived... No idea when I ovulate or how long my cycles are anymore. Giving up.

Baby dreams :cry::cry::cry: don't lose all hope hun. TTC can be so heartbreaking and tough at times. I'm sorry your :witch: came


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I just feel so negative. This is my last cycle to have a baby this year and next year seems forever away. I'm not sure how long my cycles are anymore they used to always be 28 days but seem to average 23-25 now. I guess I just have to get back on the OPKs and BD as much as possible! Thanks Hun!


----------



## sweetpea417

I know. I told myself that for the next few months I might just chill out and see what happens. I want this baby so bad but I think I am stressing too much and overanalyzing everything to the point of exhaustion. 

I just can't help POAS though. It's not in my nature to have self control when it comes to those damn sticks! Even though they disappoint me every time...


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm just wondering if I have PCOS. Need to look into it more and possibly a trip to the doctors if I don't conceive soon.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus, did you test yet????

Not yet but that's because I wasn't feeling well last night and didn't sleep, and then had to leave early for a class and was too tired to do anything lol. I'm going to test tomorrow am though! :) Not feeling confident but what the hell I need to POAS! Lol

I am still rooting for you sweetpea!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Baby_Dreams said:


> I'm just wondering if I have PCOS. Need to look into it more and possibly a trip to the doctors if I don't conceive soon.

How long have you been ttc? Asking your Doctor about PCOS wouldn't hurt if you suspect you might have the symptoms, then they can help you sooner rather then later! :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I think this is only our 5/6 cycle but thinking I have some symptoms of it. Not sure.


----------



## sweetpea417

Well here is my hpt from yesterday back from the tweakers :rofl: :rofl:

I really can't tell at this point  thoughts welcome! Bfn today

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/th_photo-5.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

Baby_Dreams said:


> I think this is only our 5/6 cycle but thinking I have some symptoms of it. Not sure.

I'd check with your Doc, it couldn't hurt! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Well here is my hpt from yesterday back from the tweakers :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I really can't tell at this point  thoughts welcome! Bfn today
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/th_photo-5.jpg

I saw the line before tweaking and I really see it now! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I know but what about the :bfn: (2 of them!) today? That's why I am just not convinced...


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I know but what about the :bfn: (2 of them!) today? That's why I am just not convinced...

I was going to ask if you thought yesterdays might have been an evap line or maybe your urine was too dilluted today??

Why must this be so difficult!?! Lol. Argh!! :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

It could've been an evap it just looked like it had color to it... This morning's pee wasn't quite as dark as yesterday's but it was held overnight. Plus a day should've made a difference ya know?

I know it sucks why do I do this to myself! :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> It could've been an evap it just looked like it had color to it... This morning's pee wasn't quite as dark as yesterday's but it was held overnight. Plus a day should've made a difference ya know?
> 
> I know it sucks why do I do this to myself! :rofl:

I don't really know :( I'm still crossing my fingers for you though! :)

I know eh? We go through the stress and pain of a :bfn: each month only to get excited about it allllll over again next month lol.

I'm going the bite the bullet and test tomorrow morning, are you with me?? Lol :) Like I said soooo not confident, but whatever lol


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm with ya girl!


----------



## Hausfrau

Yay! :)

It's good to have another POAS addict to test with! Lol. I'm kinda ashamed at the number of tests I have lol, but I neeed them!!! Lol :blush: Seriously though it's really embarrassing lol


----------



## sweetpea417

:rofl: you mean you have more than me? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohhhhh yeah! Lol :blush: :rofl:

I keep them stashed in a makeup bag deep inside my bedside table so DH won't know how crazy I am lol.

I need help lol


----------



## sweetpea417

If you need help then so do I!

Ok,ok you got me... I've peed on 3 today already :blush: and I'm seriously thinking of peeing on an opk later :wacko:

Is there rehab for people like us? :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

There should be! Even though those ICs are cheap, I shudder to think of how much I've spent on them!! 
(lol I had to delete the number! Way too embarrassing!!!)

I can see using three! We need to be sure!! Lol

I sometimes check with an opk too lol.. :blush:


----------



## sweetpea417

:rofl: ok you got me beat!


----------



## Hausfrau

...ummm I just found 5 more :blush: But that is it! I swear!! Lol

Man I am so happy this thread exists! LOL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

Me too! I literally have been laughing out loud to myself. I think DH thinks I am crazy! Oh wait, we already established the fact that I am :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Lol me too, I think my DH is used to it by now!! :)


----------



## MissMichelle

Hey Ladies, just thought I'd update you.. I got my :bfp: on the 21st!!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Michelle!

You ladies got to me, and I caved into the POAS temptation today....

CD41, 10dpo and....... BFN :(


----------



## Rachel789

Still REALLY early rmsh no worries your chart still looking great! :thumbup:

congrats michelle! :happydance:

Horsey where have you been? I miss you don't be shy :winkwink:

Sweetpea-Where is the picture of todays test come on :test:

I can totally relate with you girls I have a whole stash of tests. I have ICs FRERs and digis :rofl: I have a nice variety :haha: But unlike you girls I actually prefer to test when I am late, I can't stand seeing BFNs and analyzing to see if there is a faint line. Lately I have had to test around 10-12 dpo though because there was always something big going on that day that involved drinking so I always wanted to make sure I wasnt pregnant. But I actually can't wait until I get to wait until I am late to test :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

But don't get me wrong, I love that you girls test early because I love analyzing others tests! :haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

My temp went waaaay down almost to cover line this morning. 10 dpo. I am scared now to test. Holding my pee as long as I can. I want my temp to go
back up!


----------



## sweetpea417

Congrats Michelle! Yay!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Maybe implantation dip? I hope it shoots back up tomorrow!


----------



## sweetpea417

Me too :( here's my pic today- NADA! I don't see a thing :( well atleast I still have hope. Maybe I am implanting today. FX'D!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/th_photo-7.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Here's a bigger pic of it. I *might* see something but yeah I don't know. Opinions please. Don't be afraid to tell me you don't see anything either...

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-7.jpg


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Here's a bigger pic of it. I *might* see something but yeah I don't know. Opinions please. Don't be afraid to tell me you don't see anything either...
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-7.jpg

Sweetpea I tweaked your pic and saw a faint line :) Go to the app store on your iphone and download the negative app! :) It's just called 'negative' it's only 99 cents :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus thanks! Did you test??


----------



## sweetpea417

Think it's an evap again! Damn those things!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus thanks! Did you test??

You're welcome! :) I tested this morning but didn't see a line (I didn't have the app on my iphone at the time to tweak it) I'm tempted to test again and tweak lol :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Think it's an evap again! Damn those things!

I hope not! Stupid tests stop messing with us!! Lol :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

I know! I am sad cause my temps dropped too. I was like noooooo this morning. I am hoping it's an implantation dip or something but who knows. AF is due Thursday for me


----------



## Hausfrau

Hopefully it is implantation! Where is your chart?? I need to stalk! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

My Ovulation Chart

Doesn't look too good for me :(


----------



## rmsh1

I stared at my test this morning for soooo long. At one point I thought I saw something, but the other 20 times I checked I saw nothing LOL


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Doesn't look too good for me :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



rmsh1 said:


> I stared at my test this morning for soooo long. At one point I thought I saw something, but the other 20 times I checked I saw nothing LOL

I've been there! LOL Post your pics so they can be tweaked!! Lol :)


----------



## Rachel789

I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow sweetpea!


----------



## rmsh1

My temp dropped a little today, hope it goes up again! Could be because our clocks went forward on the weekend so I was technically up an hour earlier today, and had a restless sleep 

Had some cramps that make me think AF is coming though :(


----------



## sweetpea417

My temp went up again today but not a whole lot. Just back to where it was. Tested today and :bfn: I am so tired of :bfn:! Where's our :bfp: ladies :cry: :cry:


Someone stalk my chart please and make me hopeful! How soon can you test positive if you have an implantation dip? I *think* I had one yesterday but I don't know how big they have to be to be considered a dip

My chart is in my sig. Thanks ladies!


----------



## babyfeva

sweetpea- try testing tomorrow or Wednesday! When is AF due?


----------



## rmsh1

if it is an implantation dip, GOOGLE says to wait 4-5 days to test :)


----------



## rmsh1

I have had some weird intestinal cramps today, don't really feel gassy, probably something completely unrelated


----------



## sweetpea417

babyfeva said:


> sweetpea- try testing tomorrow or Wednesday! When is AF due?

AF due Thursday. I know I am impatient and today's BFN was unmistakeable :cry:


----------



## babyfeva

Stay hopeful sweet pea. I think I had my implantation dip on 8dpo then I got my positive 2 days later.


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> if it is an implantation dip, GOOGLE says to wait 4-5 days to test :)

Yep, this! You're not out yet! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> if it is an implantation dip, GOOGLE says to wait 4-5 days to test :)
> 
> Yep, this! You're not out yet! :)Click to expand...

HAUS! How are you today? Any news????


----------



## rmsh1

google is the all-seeing God, but is my enemy quite often! LOL


----------



## Dawnplus3

Im on cycle day 1 today, 29-30 day cycles. O around cd13


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> if it is an implantation dip, GOOGLE says to wait 4-5 days to test :)
> 
> Yep, this! You're not out yet! :)Click to expand...
> 
> HAUS! How are you today? Any news????Click to expand...

Hey! I'm okay just waiting for my blood pressure to return to normal levels (was just talking to my mom lol) :wacko:

No news yet, still getting :bfn:s! I was so excited to tweak them and maybe see something, but nope :( Have you been tweaking yours? (I'll do it for you! :) ). I don't even know what the hell happened this cycle!! Arghhhhh lol


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> google is the all-seeing God, but is my enemy quite often! LOL

Soooo true!!! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> google is the all-seeing God, but is my enemy quite often! LOL
> 
> Soooo true!!! LolClick to expand...

I second this!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> if it is an implantation dip, GOOGLE says to wait 4-5 days to test :)
> 
> Yep, this! You're not out yet! :)Click to expand...
> 
> HAUS! How are you today? Any news????Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I'm okay just waiting for my blood pressure to return to normal levels (was just talking to my mom lol) :wacko:
> 
> No news yet, still getting :bfn:s! I was so excited to tweak them and maybe see something, but nope :( Have you been tweaking yours? (I'll do it for you! :) ). I don't even know what the hell happened this cycle!! Arghhhhh lolClick to expand...

Yep my mom does that to me too sometimes


----------



## Rachel789

Blahhhh I am so freakin bored and sick of waiting to O. CD 36 this is soooooo irritating!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> if it is an implantation dip, GOOGLE says to wait 4-5 days to test :)
> 
> Yep, this! You're not out yet! :)Click to expand...
> 
> HAUS! How are you today? Any news????Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I'm okay just waiting for my blood pressure to return to normal levels (was just talking to my mom lol) :wacko:
> 
> No news yet, still getting :bfn:s! I was so excited to tweak them and maybe see something, but nope :( Have you been tweaking yours? (I'll do it for you! :) ). I don't even know what the hell happened this cycle!! Arghhhhh lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep my mom does that to me too sometimesClick to expand...

I always worry that I will be just like her lol :wacko: DH always gets an earful after I hang up the phone lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Blahhhh I am so freakin bored and sick of waiting to O. CD 36 this is soooooo irritating!

I'm tired of waiting too, but I don't know what I'm waiting for! Lol I don't know if I'm waiting to ovulate OR for AF to show! Lol :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Do you temp? Sorry if you told me already but I can't remember!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Do you temp? Sorry if you told me already but I can't remember!

I tried temping and failed miserably! Lol :wacko: Next cycle I need to start temping, not knowing what's going on with my cycle is driving me crazy!


----------



## sweetpea417

I temp and I like it because it gives me clues as to WTH is going on. Even though it is a pain in the butt lololol


----------



## horseypants

rach, i'm so sorry it's frustrating, i know :hugs: 

hi rmsh! sorry ive been quiet guys, more soon.... taking my dog to the vet for shots


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey! Missed you this weekend! How are you feeling?


----------



## Rachel789

I agree temping is so worth it. It is a bit of a pain but it gives me a little sense of control


----------



## horseypants

hey rach, hey sweetpea. honestly, im so depressed. i am scared my lines are still faint. they're getting darker but only marginally and it has me freaked the f* out. i have a doctor's appointment tomorrow... hopefully they'll send me to the lab for a blood test and then another one in a couple days and i'll be reassured within a week. maybe i should be positive and i'm freaking out over nothing, but i'll just admit. i am freaking out. all the time. over every little thing. feeling like my relationship isnt meant to be, scared of dangerous equipment at work. scared that my boobs don't hurt. it is insane :(.


----------



## starbird

Hey horsey you got a positive hpt? I missed so much :-(


----------



## sweetpea417

Awwww :hugs: 

I am so sorry you are going through all that! I'm sure everything is just fine. Important thing is to try and de stress because it is the best thing for you and your lil bean right now. 

The rest is just hormones love :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

horseypants- stay positive sweetie. I know how scared you feel b/c i do too. It's constantly on my mind. We have to just try and enjoy this moment.


----------



## horseypants

hi starbird, yes, i was so happy for the first 2 days :dance: 

ya'all here's a whiny ass post i made with progression pics 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...does-look-ok-should-worried.html#post16463091

doctor's appointment tomorrow - actually a midwife! -'cause i couldnt get an appointment with an obgyn before april 5th. what i really want is a blood test to make sure hcg and progesterone levels are good and then another one to make sure hcg doubles. i think. if you've been here tell me what to do :). other than quit being a nervous nelly. i am giving that renewed strength upon ur good advice. im sure i'm moaning and hee-ing and haw-ing for nothing and truly need to 'dont worry be happy.'

sweetpea, thanks for chalking it up to hormones. i like thinking of it that way. damn these are some powerful angry hormones. babyfeva, how you doin'?

starbird, here are the happy time links since u missed the good part
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...pink-strip-march-20th-bfp-8dpo-over-moon.html
https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/920931-bfp.html


----------



## rmsh1

Horsey your hpts show really clearly an increase in band intensity! Looks perfect!

Oh and the no sore boobies thing, that gets to me too. I NEVER get sore boobies, and I always hope that they might get sore so I can take it is a sure sign of a BFP. But nada, not even a twinge. LOL I have to invent other symptoms to make me think I am pregnant.

My intestinal pain was so strange yesterday, very out of the ordinary for me. Stayed with me all day and til I went to sleep. Woke up now, nothing. Not sure if I ate something weird, but dont think so.

Anyway, Horsey, your HPT progression looks great to me. That little bean is just getting itself more and more stuck!!!


----------



## rmsh1

I have posted this is several threads to see what people say - 

Could someone please tell me if they think the cross hairs FF have given me are correct? Could I have O'd a day earlier than FF thinks? If I am 12dpo like FF thinks, then the tiny little bit of spotting I noticed today when I wiped, and the cramps I have today could be late implantation related. But if I am 13dpo, i suspect AF is on her way :(


----------



## Rachel789

horsey-the progression looks great to me! I know it is easier said than done but try to relax, that is the best thing you can do now. At this point what is meant to happen will happen. I think everything is going to be just fine :thumbup:

rmsh-I think you very well could have o'ed a day before FF says but I can't say for sure. Don't worry you are not out until the witch shows!

Nothing new to speak of here still waiting unfortunately. I have a dr. appt a week from today, I pray I can get some answers as to why my cycles are so stupidly long :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

I just keep telling myself I can do nothing now, I just have to wait out the next few days and see if AF comes. If she does come tomorrow, then I am sure I ovulated a day earlier than FF predicted, and will explain my cramps today :(


----------



## sweetpea417

well here's my update for 12dpo. BFN on FRER this morning. I am convinced I am not pregnant now since I'm sure that I would've registered even a faint FAINT positive or something by now. Very depressing cause I was sure this month was my month :(


----------



## rmsh1

:cry:Pretty sure I am out too, had a tiny bit of spotting this morning, now have brownish CM, AF is on her way:cry::cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> :cry:Pretty sure I am out too, had a tiny bit of spotting this morning, now have brownish CM, AF is on her way:cry::cry:

:hugs: rmsh1

Today does not feel like a good day :cry:


----------



## babyfeva

sorry rmsh and sweet pea.


----------



## rmsh1

The real tears will come tomorrow if AF shows for real, but all signs are pointing that way. At least I was right about ovulating a day earlier than FF said, so we BD at all the right times *sigh*


----------



## sweetpea417

I feel you rmsh1. We definitely did everything just right this month and looks like it still wasn't enough. I feel so tired maybe i just need to chill this month and take a break...


----------



## rmsh1

I dont think i could stop myself trying hard. Even if I told my OH, let's take it easy, I would still know when I was roughly going to O via CM, so I dont think I could help myself


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, i hate to see you sad :(. i know you say it's not looking good, but remember, you're not out yet. please either way don't lose hope. xo


----------



## babyfeva

rmsh- my mind set was the same this past month when i conceived. I tried to take it easy but knew about when i was going to ovulate and just went with the flow. It could work for you too! good luck.


----------



## Rachel789

Girls try not to feel so down, if AF isnt here you are not out it is still early! And if for some reason you aren't pregnant you need to remember even if you do everything right you only have about a 25% chance to get pregnant on any given cycle unfortunately sometimes it just takes time. I have a good friend who has been trying for a year and a half she got checked out did hsg, ect and nothing is wrong with her or her DH I think she has just been unlucky. I pray that doesnt happen to anyone here but I just wanted to let you know not to get too down on yourselves. :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Girls try not to feel so down, if AF isnt here you are not out it is still early! And if for some reason you aren't pregnant you need to remember even if you do everything right you only have about a 25% chance to get pregnant on any given cycle unfortunately sometimes it just takes time. I have a good friend who has been trying for a year and a half she got checked out did hsg, ect and nothing is wrong with her or her DH I think she has just been unlucky. I pray that doesnt happen to anyone here but I just wanted to let you know not to get too down on yourselves. :hugs:

Very true.

I'm going to get checked out at my next Doctor's appointment - my cycles were so erratic for the first year off the pill and then this weird spotting...maybe just get my hormone levels checked...


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> well here's my update for 12dpo. BFN on FRER this morning. I am convinced I am not pregnant now since I'm sure that I would've registered even a faint FAINT positive or something by now. Very depressing cause I was sure this month was my month :(

I felt that way last month, I know exactly how you feel :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks ladies you are all so very special to me. You always bring my spirits back up. I know it will happen for all of us when it is supposed to- just hard to get it through my thick skull sometimes ;)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well I'm here to give y'all an update on me. I had my last day of af yesterday and my boobs are still sore and my headache is still here. That makes it three weeks I have had this blasted headache. I have been horribly nauseous this whole time and I actually threw my guts up last night for over an hour. I'm still nauseous today and just feel totally off since before af showed and it seems to just be progressing. Not sure what is going on but I'm not going to be trying this month, I'm actually planning on breaking up with the boyfriend because of the fight we had lastnight before I got sick and then he was talking about getting married and he just pissed me off to no end. Yes, I want to be married but I want to be I want to be happy and not miserable in the relationship. I'm going to find someone new that isn't an ass when it comes to how I feel about things. But anyways I haven't checked the previous posts but I'm hoping there has been more BFPs since af started for me Friday. :) good luck and happy 9 months!


----------



## rmsh1

Yes, thanks everyone. If only conceiving was as easy as everyone told us when we were teenagers......


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Thanks ladies you are all so very special to me. You always bring my spirits back up. I know it will happen for all of us when it is supposed to- just hard to get it through my thick skull sometimes ;)

Yep this is an awesome group of ladies for sure! :)




LbkMom4Life said:


> Well I'm here to give y'all an update on me. I had my last day of af yesterday and my boobs are still sore and my headache is still here. That makes it three weeks I have had this blasted headache. I have been horribly nauseous this whole time and I actually threw my guts up last night for over an hour. I'm still nauseous today and just feel totally off since before af showed and it seems to just be progressing. Not sure what is going on but I'm not going to be trying this month, I'm actually planning on breaking up with the boyfriend because of the fight we had lastnight before I got sick and then he was talking about getting married and he just pissed me off to no end. Yes, I want to be married but I want to be I want to be happy and not miserable in the relationship. I'm going to find someone new that isn't an ass when it comes to how I feel about things. But anyways I haven't checked the previous posts but I'm hoping there has been more BFPs since af started for me Friday. :) good luck and happy 9 months!

Good to hear from you again! :) Have you been to a Doc to see why you're feeling so lousy?? :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the situation with your boyfriend. :( You're right though you want to be with someone that makes you happy. I've been in really awful relationships before I got married to my now husband. I know how you feel! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

No, haven't seen a doctor. I really don't want to. Takes to much time and even though I have the "time" I don't wanna waste it there lol. I'm strange I know.


----------



## babyfeva

Lbkmom- I'm so sorry to hear about you feeling sick and things going on between you and your bf. I really hope everything works out for the best. PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry rmsh - you are not out until AF is full flow though! 
Horsey - your tests look great!! I think I will be the same though if I ever get a BFP as it has taken so long to get here that I will worry worry worry about it not working - Try to relax though as that is best for you and baby!! 
Sweetpea - my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Mas1118

Im doing ok other than I am severely bloated, tired and it hurts to touch where my left ovary area is.


----------



## sweetpea417

Lbkmom- sorry to hear about your current situation :hugs:

I agree with haus though- be with someone who makes you happy!


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea are you still testing??? (as a fellow POAS addict I think I know the answer lol) :)

Anyone else testing??


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep I am although I only tested once today. I just feel like its not gonna happen this month though.. I'll definitely know by Thurs morning though cause my temps always drop the day af comes.... So... If they stay above that coverline...

How bout you? Still testing? Any lines??


----------



## Hausfrau

I almost tested this morning, but talked myself out of it lol. I might test tomorrow :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I am not testing tomorrow I figure I will just wait til Thurs and see if af comes. I have gone through most of my stash anyway this cycle lol


----------



## rmsh1

I am not sure what my temp does when AF comes as this is my first cycle charting, but I took it early today, still relatively high, so plugged it into a temp adjustor and it made it even higher so I just left it unadjusted. I didn't test today as am sure AF is coming. It is only 6.30am and no sign yet, trying not to get too hopeful, but I did think she would be here bright and early.

I was really sick last night too, my intestinal cramps came back full force with some diarrhea, and then nasty cramps all evening, along with AF cramps, I was not a happy chappy. No idea what is causing the intestinal cramps unless I have a bug, but why am I fine every morning? Will see what today brings.

Well if AF arrives, we have work drinks tonight and I am going to treat myself to a very large glass of wine ;)


----------



## horseypants

rmsh - sounds like a good sign actually

mas - thanks for the update on you, keep 'em coming! 

sweetpea and haus - hiyas!

rach - <3 <--- that's a heart ;)


----------



## rmsh1

I am trying not to get my hopes up again, but I really thought AF was on her way. I had even more brown CM today, more than yesterday, but certainly nothing I would call AF. I do normally get a little spotting right before AF arrives, but not normally for this long.The cramps were bad last night, present this morning but have eased off now. Looks like I wont get my glass of wine tonight after all


----------



## horseypants

hang in there honey, i know that type of torture. and not to get your hopes up, but i'm holding out hope for you.


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone today, this thread is quiet! 

Horsey how are you feeling? 

Is anyone else testing? I wanna see more :test:

Nothing to report here I feel like I am never going to O, it sucks but it is what it is, I am done giving a crap about it. I am going out and having a lot to drink this weekend because I can. :drunk::wine:


----------



## rmsh1

I would love a glass of wine right now.... My OH bought me a small bottle of champagne just for no reason, and the minute AF rears her head, that mini bottle is getting cracked!


----------



## sweetpea417

well my temp raised *slightly* today by like a tenth of a degree. Should drop tomorrow below coverline if af is coming. 

I don't know what to think at this point. My chart looks really good for pregnancy so far, but bfn bfn bfn bfn. Seriously can't believe that I could be pregnant with the variety of tests I have taken and not one of them showing the tiniest bit of anything... I am ready to get on to next month already

And yes! I am indulging this weekend as soon as AF comes too ;)


----------



## dan-o

1-2dpo here, so no testing for a while! 

Really hoping this is our lucky month, feeling really positive even though we only BD 3 times during my fertile window! x


----------



## babyfeva

sweetpea- your chart looks really good!


----------



## pluck15

I think the :witch: got me last night :cry: I expect her in full force today...


----------



## sweetpea417

sorry darlin :cry: :cry:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Just wanted to stop in and check on you all. 
Sweetpea-I wish I knew more about temps cause I DO NOT HAVE A CLUE! All I do know is I wish you lots of luck. 

Hope you all get good news soon.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> well my temp raised *slightly* today by like a tenth of a degree. Should drop tomorrow below coverline if af is coming.
> 
> I don't know what to think at this point. My chart looks really good for pregnancy so far, but bfn bfn bfn bfn. Seriously can't believe that I could be pregnant with the variety of tests I have taken and not one of them showing the tiniest bit of anything... I am ready to get on to next month already
> 
> And yes! I am indulging this weekend as soon as AF comes too ;)

FX! :)



ashleywalton said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to stop in and check on you all.
> Sweetpea-I wish I knew more about temps cause I DO NOT HAVE A CLUE! All I do know is I wish you lots of luck.
> 
> Hope you all get good news soon.

Thanks for checking in! :)

I figure I'll get good news.....eventually :wacko: I'm really tried of ttc. In a way I'm kinda glad to be out (or I think I'm out? Lol) this month because I'm travelling through Europe this summer and it would nice to not be so far along lol :)


----------



## Hausfrau

pluck15 said:


> I think the :witch: got me last night :cry: I expect her in full force today...

Ugh :( :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I would love a glass of wine right now.... My OH bought me a small bottle of champagne just for no reason, and the minute AF rears her head, that mini bottle is getting cracked!

I have a bottle of tequlia that I bought a few months ago in Mexico and I am making a mean margarita when the :witch: shows! I'm not really a drinker and the bottle hasn't even been opened yet lol


----------



## rmsh1

OHHH I have a soft spot for tequila. I have a friend in Arizona who introduced me to Patron. I love it, and have a bottle here right now mmmm margaritas...

Well AF is here, brown CM has turned to red, expect full flow tomorrow. Have not enjoyed my wine as my intestinal cramps have taken a turn for the worse, and now I know it has nothing to do with BFPs :cry: I feel so sick and cannot keep any food inside me. Just took two imodium and some diaralyte LOL So much for my large glass of wine

So stomach cramps along with AF cramps, what a lovely feeling :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> Thanks for checking in! :)
> 
> I figure I'll get good news.....eventually :wacko: I'm really tried of ttc. In a way I'm kinda glad to be out (or I think I'm out? Lol) this month because I'm travelling through Europe this summer and it would nice to not be so far along lol :)

Where in Europe are you traveling to? The travels in Europe are the reason we moved to live in the UK, so easy to travel from here!


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> OHHH I have a soft spot for tequila. I have a friend in Arizona who introduced me to Patron. I love it, and have a bottle here right now mmmm margaritas...
> 
> Well AF is here, brown CM has turned to red, expect full flow tomorrow. Have not enjoyed my wine as my intestinal cramps have taken a turn for the worse, and now I know it has nothing to do with BFPs :cry: I feel so sick and cannot keep any food inside me. Just took two imodium and some diaralyte LOL So much for my large glass of wine
> 
> So stomach cramps along with AF cramps, what a lovely feeling :cry:

Margaritas are my fav! Especially lime or raspberry ones! Yum! :) 

I've been feeling really lousy today too, and I have a feeling the :witch: is right around the corner! Ugh :hugs:



rmsh1 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking in! :)
> 
> I figure I'll get good news.....eventually :wacko: I'm really tried of ttc. In a way I'm kinda glad to be out (or I think I'm out? Lol) this month because I'm travelling through Europe this summer and it would nice to not be so far along lol :)
> 
> Where in Europe are you traveling to? The travels in Europe are the reason we moved to live in the UK, so easy to travel from here!Click to expand...

We're going to Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg, Austria, France, Holland and stopping over at Heathrow on the way home. I want to add England to the list of countries, but DH says it doesn't count! Lol I figure if I'm in the country it counts! Lol We're spending three week over there. 2years ago we were over there for over a month and saw so much! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Wow what a trip Haus! Excited for you!


----------



## Rachel789

We are going to the Jimmy Buffett concert on Friday-not sure if anyone here knows who he is but anyway we are tailgating before the concert and will be drinking margeritas!!!


----------



## Rachel789

I just changed my mood to drunk in anticipation of Friday woohoo!!


----------



## sweetpea417

hehe good for you Rachel!!! Cheers!


----------



## Rachel789

:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wine::wine:

And then hopefully not :sick: from all the drinking! :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Wow what a trip Haus! Excited for you!

Thanks! :) I love Europe! Out of the above we've been to Germany and Holland before, last time we did Switzerland, Germany, Lietchenstein, Holland, Czech Republic, and Poland. We try and travel at least twice a year, I want to see everything before we have kids as we know it will be easier now lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> We are going to the Jimmy Buffett concert on Friday-not sure if anyone here knows who he is but anyway we are tailgating before the concert and will be drinking margeritas!!!


There was a Jimmy Buffet Margaritaville store in Mexico and Grand Caymen (I think?) I was tempted to buy the mango margarita mix at both locations recently lol. Otherwise I really haven't heard of him.

Love the status!! Lol


----------



## Rachel789

yep thats the same Jimmy Buffett. 
Listen to the song below. his most famous song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue2-ZVxpVjc


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> yep thats the same Jimmy Buffett.
> Listen to the song below. his most famous song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue2-ZVxpVjc

Ohhh :dohh: I have heard of him before! I listened and was like you idiot you've heard that song before! Lol 

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> :haha::haha::rofl::rofl::loopy::loopy:

Lol. Thinking about it, we were in the Caribbean for a week just after Christmas and heard his song "Christmas in the Caribbean" more times then I can count lol. Augh what the hell is wrong with me lol. Maybe I need a margarita! :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(


----------



## Rachel789

I have this crystal light margerita mix it is only 5 calories per serving (not including the alcohol of course!) So I can indulge and not feel guilty.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> I have this crystal light margerita mix it is only 5 calories per serving (not including the alcohol of course!) So I can indulge and not feel guilty.

What? I've never seen that! I wish we had that in Canada! I just have the Barcardi mix you can buy at grocery stores here....I don't even want to know how many calories are in it! Lol We go to Florida once a year before a cruise so I'll have to wait lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(

Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...

You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:


----------



## pluck15

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...

I'm with ya SweetPea. Back to CD1 for me too :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...

My stupidity alone should have you laughing lol. After Rachel posted the song I was like "self, you are stupiddd :rofl:)

Here's sonething that will make you laugh (or maybe not who knows! Lol). All week I've been getting calls for a lady with the same name as me (except her last name is my maiden name and I now have my husband's ultra German last name lol). It's an OB office calling to ask about my pregnancy! This chick has the same name as me! I told DH he's got some explaining to do! Lol He thinks it's halirous! I've told them multiple times that I am not the girl they are looking for, with no success! The lady on the phone just snaps at me and tells me I'm endangering my child without medical care. WHAT CHILD???!!! :rofl: I'm always nice to her, but I'm loosing my patience lol I'm going to speak German the next time she calls "Hallo! wie geht's! Ich bin Sarah" ;)


----------



## pluck15

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My stupidity alone should have you laughing lol. After Rachel posted the song I was like "self, you are stupiddd :rofl:)
> 
> Here's sonething that will make you laugh (or maybe not who knows! Lol). All week I've been getting calls for a lady with the same name as me (except her last name is my maiden name and I now have my husband's ultra German last name lol). It's an OB office calling to ask about my pregnancy! This chick has the same name as me! I told DH he's got some explaining to do! Lol He thinks it's halirous! I've told them multiple times that I am not the girl they are looking for, with no success! The lady on the phone just snaps at me and tells me I'm endangering my child without medical care. WHAT CHILD???!!! :rofl: I'm always nice to her, but I'm loosing my patience lol I'm going to speak German the next time she calls "Hallo! wie geht's! Ich bin Sarah" ;)Click to expand...

LOL :haha: That is so ironic!!


----------



## Hausfrau

pluck15 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My stupidity alone should have you laughing lol. After Rachel posted the song I was like "self, you are stupiddd :rofl:)
> 
> Here's sonething that will make you laugh (or maybe not who knows! Lol). All week I've been getting calls for a lady with the same name as me (except her last name is my maiden name and I now have my husband's ultra German last name lol). It's an OB office calling to ask about my pregnancy! This chick has the same name as me! I told DH he's got some explaining to do! Lol He thinks it's halirous! I've told them multiple times that I am not the girl they are looking for, with no success! The lady on the phone just snaps at me and tells me I'm endangering my child without medical care. WHAT CHILD???!!! :rofl: I'm always nice to her, but I'm loosing my patience lol I'm going to speak German the next time she calls "Hallo! wie geht's! Ich bin Sarah" ;)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL :haha: That is so ironic!!Click to expand...

I know eh? She gets so mad when I tell her I am not who she is looking for, but I fon't even know how she got my phone number??! Lol Our number is listed under DH's name!


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My stupidity alone should have you laughing lol. After Rachel posted the song I was like "self, you are stupiddd :rofl:)
> 
> Here's sonething that will make you laugh (or maybe not who knows! Lol). All week I've been getting calls for a lady with the same name as me (except her last name is my maiden name and I now have my husband's ultra German last name lol). It's an OB office calling to ask about my pregnancy! This chick has the same name as me! I told DH he's got some explaining to do! Lol He thinks it's halirous! I've told them multiple times that I am not the girl they are looking for, with no success! The lady on the phone just snaps at me and tells me I'm endangering my child without medical care. WHAT CHILD???!!! :rofl: I'm always nice to her, but I'm loosing my patience lol I'm going to speak German the next time she calls "Hallo! wie geht's! Ich bin Sarah" ;)Click to expand...

How weird! omg that is sooo funny! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My stupidity alone should have you laughing lol. After Rachel posted the song I was like "self, you are stupiddd :rofl:)
> 
> Here's sonething that will make you laugh (or maybe not who knows! Lol). All week I've been getting calls for a lady with the same name as me (except her last name is my maiden name and I now have my husband's ultra German last name lol). It's an OB office calling to ask about my pregnancy! This chick has the same name as me! I told DH he's got some explaining to do! Lol He thinks it's halirous! I've told them multiple times that I am not the girl they are looking for, with no success! The lady on the phone just snaps at me and tells me I'm endangering my child without medical care. WHAT CHILD???!!! :rofl: I'm always nice to her, but I'm loosing my patience lol I'm going to speak German the next time she calls "Hallo! wie geht's! Ich bin Sarah" ;)Click to expand...
> 
> How weird! omg that is sooo funny! :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...

I know! LOL :) She's making me feel bad though! I'm neglecting my baby Rachel! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Lol that is hilarious she said that too you! :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

What?! That is crazy haus!


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Lol that is hilarious she said that too you! :rofl:

I know right? I actually work in a pediatricians office and I know for a fact you can't say things like that to people. Advice? Yes. But not in those words :rofl: I mean I get what she was trying to do but still...if you say you aren't someone and they insist... Lmao


----------



## Mas1118

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My stupidity alone should have you laughing lol. After Rachel posted the song I was like "self, you are stupiddd :rofl:)
> 
> Here's sonething that will make you laugh (or maybe not who knows! Lol). All week I've been getting calls for a lady with the same name as me (except her last name is my maiden name and I now have my husband's ultra German last name lol). It's an OB office calling to ask about my pregnancy! This chick has the same name as me! I told DH he's got some explaining to do! Lol He thinks it's halirous! I've told them multiple times that I am not the girl they are looking for, with no success! The lady on the phone just snaps at me and tells me I'm endangering my child without medical care. WHAT CHILD???!!! :rofl: I'm always nice to her, but I'm loosing my patience lol I'm going to speak German the next time she calls "Hallo! wie geht's! Ich bin Sarah" ;)Click to expand...

Too funny!! LMAO! All the Margeuritaville talk was getting me giggling too!


----------



## Mas1118

My parents sing the Margeuritaville song to each other all the time, it cracks me up!!


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry about AF rmsh! She is awful!


----------



## Mas1118

I finally got a positive OPK tonight!!!!! Yesterday I tested and nothing! Not even a second line at all and then at 4pm I tested and had a fairly dark line and I was like "ok maybe I will get a positive tomorrow" (we :sex: before I even saw the line) I tested again at 7pm and "POSITIVE" (too bad it wasn't an hpt, but hopefully that will come). I will post the pics for you ladies!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay mas! Yes please post pics! Yay for O'ing!


----------



## sweetpea417

As for me I feel like af will show up tomorrow. Having that "af" feeling today. On the positive side to things... I am looking forward to that drink (or 5) that I am totally having as soon as she gets here lol


----------



## Mas1118




----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Lol that is hilarious she said that too you! :rofl:
> 
> I know right? I actually work in a pediatricians office and I know for a fact you can't say things like that to people. Advice? Yes. But not in those words :rofl: I mean I get what she was trying to do but still...if you say you aren't someone and they insist... LmaoClick to expand...

She was getting really worked up on the phone too lol. Dude I am not the Sarah you are looking for! Augh lol I should of made the appointment and when the ultrasound shows no baby I could say "what did you do to my child?????!!!?????" lol I would never do that, but ahhhh give it up already!! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> As for me I feel like af will show up tomorrow. Having that "af" feeling today. On the positive side to things... I am looking forward to that drink (or 5) that I am totally having as soon as she gets here lol

:hugs: Me too and I really don't drink lol. I am so over ths cycle!!


----------



## Rachel789

I will be wasting away in margaritaville Friday! :haha: :drunk:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> I will be wasting away in margaritaville Friday! :haha: :drunk:


I love the drunk smiley!! Lol :drunk:

Have a margarita for me!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Me too. Drunk smiley for me too please :drunk:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Me too. Drunk smiley for me too please :drunk:

I like how the smiley falls down and keeps drinking!! Lol


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> OHHH I have a soft spot for tequila. I have a friend in Arizona who introduced me to Patron. I love it, and have a bottle here right now mmmm margaritas...
> 
> Well AF is here, brown CM has turned to red, expect full flow tomorrow. Have not enjoyed my wine as my intestinal cramps have taken a turn for the worse, and now I know it has nothing to do with BFPs :cry: I feel so sick and cannot keep any food inside me. Just took two imodium and some diaralyte LOL So much for my large glass of wine
> 
> So stomach cramps along with AF cramps, what a lovely feeling :cry:
> 
> Margaritas are my fav! Especially lime or raspberry ones! Yum! :)
> 
> I've been feeling really lousy today too, and I have a feeling the :witch: is right around the corner! Ugh :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking in! :)
> 
> I figure I'll get good news.....eventually :wacko: I'm really tried of ttc. In a way I'm kinda glad to be out (or I think I'm out? Lol) this month because I'm travelling through Europe this summer and it would nice to not be so far along lol :)Click to expand...
> 
> Where in Europe are you traveling to? The travels in Europe are the reason we moved to live in the UK, so easy to travel from here!Click to expand...
> 
> We're going to Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg, Austria, France, Holland and stopping over at Heathrow on the way home. I want to add England to the list of countries, but DH says it doesn't count! Lol I figure if I'm in the country it counts! Lol We're spending three week over there. 2years ago we were over there for over a month and saw so much! :)Click to expand...

I have been to all those places except Luxembourg. You will love that trip!!


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Wow what a trip Haus! Excited for you!
> 
> Thanks! :) I love Europe! Out of the above we've been to Germany and Holland before, last time we did Switzerland, Germany, Lietchenstein, Holland, Czech Republic, and Poland. We try and travel at least twice a year, I want to see everything before we have kids as we know it will be easier now lolClick to expand...

Yep, been to those places too LOL

I am not sure where will go this year. OH wants to see Berlin, so guess we can swing that way for a break :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> yep thats the same Jimmy Buffett.
> Listen to the song below. his most famous song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue2-ZVxpVjc
> 
> Ohhh :dohh: I have heard of him before! I listened and was like you idiot you've heard that song before! Lol
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

I havent heard it but lying here in bed feeling ill listening to it now! LOL


----------



## rmsh1

pluck15 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya SweetPea. Back to CD1 for me too :hugs:Click to expand...

Officially CD1 for me today :cry:

And am going to attempt food later in the day, and if it doesnt stay in? Off to the walk in clinic for me with suspected food poisoning. Had a fever last night, used my BBT and it gave a different beep than normal! Must be a warning beep when your temp is too high LOL


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya SweetPea. Back to CD1 for me too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Officially CD1 for me today :cry:
> 
> And am going to attempt food later in the day, and if it doesnt stay in? Off to the walk in clinic for me with suspected food poisoning. Had a fever last night, used my BBT and it gave a different beep than normal! Must be a warning beep when your temp is too high LOLClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. Drunk smiley for me too please :drunk:
> 
> I like how the smiley falls down and keeps drinking!! LolClick to expand...

LOL that's funny I never noticed that until you pointed it out :haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

AF due today and I am just ready I guess. Temp dropped but not below coverline but I just know she's coming. :cry: 

Not to mention DH pissed me off to no end last night doing stupid men crap so now on top of feeling sad about AF, I am also angry with him. I feel like crying and punching something at the same time


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, why are you sad? :(
> 
> Oh you know just wanted to be pregnant is all...
> 
> You are cracking me up girls with all this Jimmy Buffet talk :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya SweetPea. Back to CD1 for me too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Officially CD1 for me today :cry:
> 
> And am going to attempt food later in the day, and if it doesnt stay in? Off to the walk in clinic for me with suspected food poisoning. Had a fever last night, used my BBT and it gave a different beep than normal! Must be a warning beep when your temp is too high LOLClick to expand...

Aww :hugs::hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Rachel789

How long is your lp usually? I see your last one was 13 days and you are on 14 dpo so far so maybe you still have a chance? Have you been spotting or anything?


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> AF due today and I am just ready I guess. Temp dropped but not below coverline but I just know she's coming. :cry:
> 
> Not to mention DH pissed me off to no end last night doing stupid men crap so now on top of feeling sad about AF, I am also angry with him. I feel like crying and punching something at the same time

:hugs:
Silly men, have no idea what we go through each cycle :growlmad:


----------



## sweetpea417

No spotting yet. I usually have a pretty good 27-29 day cycle with a 13-14 day luteal phase. It's pretty dead on. I usually O cycle day 15 or so with a 13 day luteal phase (hence the 28 day cycle) but this cycle I O'd a day early on CD 14 so yeah she could come today or tomorrow. I am pretty sure though my luteal phases are normally 13 days though.

I have already cried twice this morning I am falling apart! I need to de-stress. I am seriously thinking about planning a vacation to take my mind off of TTC and DH crap. Sigh. Thanks always for letting me vent to you ladies! As if we all don't have our own crap going on, you guys have to hear mine too! Sorrrrrrry


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Wow what a trip Haus! Excited for you!
> 
> Thanks! :) I love Europe! Out of the above we've been to Germany and Holland before, last time we did Switzerland, Germany, Lietchenstein, Holland, Czech Republic, and Poland. We try and travel at least twice a year, I want to see everything before we have kids as we know it will be easier now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, been to those places too LOL
> 
> I am not sure where will go this year. OH wants to see Berlin, so guess we can swing that way for a break :)Click to expand...

I liked Berlin! :) My DH loves history and was in heaven there lol. It was do cool to see the wall in person! :)

Do you speak German?


----------



## Rachel789

I am doing the same sweetpea, we are planning to take a trip in a couple months so I think I am going to stop charting and doing opks,ect for the next couple months and just relax and look forward to a vacation.

Have you tested lately?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> No spotting yet. I usually have a pretty good 27-29 day cycle with a 13-14 day luteal phase. It's pretty dead on. I usually O cycle day 15 or so with a 13 day luteal phase (hence the 28 day cycle) but this cycle I O'd a day early on CD 14 so yeah she could come today or tomorrow. I am pretty sure though my luteal phases are normally 13 days though.
> 
> I have already cried twice this morning I am falling apart! I need to de-stress. I am seriously thinking about planning a vacation to take my mind off of TTC and DH crap. Sigh. Thanks always for letting me vent to you ladies! As if we all don't have our own crap going on, you guys have to hear mine too! Sorrrrrrry

You are welcome to vent to us anytime regardless! :) 

You should get away for a bit! Where do you think you would go???


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> I am doing the same sweetpea, we are planning to take a trip in a couple months so I think I am going to stop charting and doing opks,ect for the next couple months and just relax and look forward to a vacation.
> 
> Have you tested lately?

Ohh where are you going??

I'm so nosey! :blush:


----------



## rmsh1

Nope I dont speak anything but english! But my friend taught me how to say "I do not speak german" LOL


----------



## Rachel789

We havent decided 100% yet but we are thinking since we live in Florida, possibly taking a trip out west, I think California. We want to do an overseas trip as neither of us have been but we want to take a long trip like 2 weeks when we do that and we really only have the vacation time for about a 5-6 day trip :(


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Nope I dont speak anything but english! But my friend taught me how to say "I do not speak german" LOL

Lol. DH is German but diesn't speak it. I speak 'enough' German, but am studying it to become fluent, and speak a little French (used to be fluent :( )


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> We havent decided 100% yet but we are thinking since we live in Florida, possibly taking a trip out west, I think California. We want to do an overseas trip as neither of us have been but we want to take a long trip like 2 weeks when we do that and we really only have the vacation time for about a 5-6 day trip :(

You should go to San Francisco, DH and I both loved it! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> I am doing the same sweetpea, we are planning to take a trip in a couple months so I think I am going to stop charting and doing opks,ect for the next couple months and just relax and look forward to a vacation.
> 
> Have you tested lately?

Not since yesterday morning at 13dpo with a BFN. I am waiting it out at this point since I expect her today. Will take a test tomorrow if she is a no-show by tonight.



Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> No spotting yet. I usually have a pretty good 27-29 day cycle with a 13-14 day luteal phase. It's pretty dead on. I usually O cycle day 15 or so with a 13 day luteal phase (hence the 28 day cycle) but this cycle I O'd a day early on CD 14 so yeah she could come today or tomorrow. I am pretty sure though my luteal phases are normally 13 days though.
> 
> I have already cried twice this morning I am falling apart! I need to de-stress. I am seriously thinking about planning a vacation to take my mind off of TTC and DH crap. Sigh. Thanks always for letting me vent to you ladies! As if we all don't have our own crap going on, you guys have to hear mine too! Sorrrrrrry
> 
> You are welcome to vent to us anytime regardless! :)
> 
> You should get away for a bit! Where do you think you would go???Click to expand...

thanks haus :hugs: i want to go to Hawaii or on a cruise or something beachy and sunny


----------



## rmsh1

We have gotten along pretty well at all the places we have been to in europe, luckily english is very common! Especially in all the touristy places. 

We havent made it to Canada, but have seen a bit of the US. Did a road trip last year starting in Phoenix, then Grand Canyon, Las Vega, San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego and back to Phoenix. Loved it!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I am doing the same sweetpea, we are planning to take a trip in a couple months so I think I am going to stop charting and doing opks,ect for the next couple months and just relax and look forward to a vacation.
> 
> Have you tested lately?
> 
> Not since yesterday morning at 13dpo with a BFN. I am waiting it out at this point since I expect her today. Will take a test tomorrow if she is a no-show by tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> No spotting yet. I usually have a pretty good 27-29 day cycle with a 13-14 day luteal phase. It's pretty dead on. I usually O cycle day 15 or so with a 13 day luteal phase (hence the 28 day cycle) but this cycle I O'd a day early on CD 14 so yeah she could come today or tomorrow. I am pretty sure though my luteal phases are normally 13 days though.
> 
> I have already cried twice this morning I am falling apart! I need to de-stress. I am seriously thinking about planning a vacation to take my mind off of TTC and DH crap. Sigh. Thanks always for letting me vent to you ladies! As if we all don't have our own crap going on, you guys have to hear mine too! Sorrrrrrry Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome to vent to us anytime regardless! :)
> 
> You should get away for a bit! Where do you think you would go???Click to expand...
> 
> thanks haus :hugs: i want to go to Hawaii or on a cruise or something beachy and sunnyClick to expand...

I love cruising and will seriously sneak into your suitcase it you go!! Lol




I'm serious. Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> We have gotten along pretty well at all the places we have been to in europe, luckily english is very common! Especially in all the touristy places.
> 
> We havent made it to Canada, but have seen a bit of the US. Did a road trip last year starting in Phoenix, then Grand Canyon, Las Vega, San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego and back to Phoenix. Loved it!

You should visit! Canada is such a beautiful country! :)

You're right you won't have too many language issues in Germany, although in München (Munich) we managed to go to the one restaurant where noone spoke Englsh!! Lol


----------



## horseypants

if you guys ever come to california, you are required to come see me


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> if you guys ever come to california, you are required to come see me

Horsey you are in San Francisco right? I love it there! DH and I will for sure go back. :)


----------



## horseypants

right now i am in berkeley, but this sunday i will be in sf. i get around and am excellent tourguide :p


----------



## rmsh1

I would love to head back your way Horseypants, but there are so many new placse to see still! LOL


----------



## sweetpea417

I am definitely in ladies! I LOVE visiting Cali :) And it is sunny and beachy ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> right now i am in berkeley, but this sunday i will be in sf. i get around and am excellent tourguide :p


Ohh be careful, I travel a lot and will take you up on it!!! Lol lol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I am definitely in ladies! I LOVE visiting Cali :) And it is sunny and beachy ;)

I like visiting the US period, you guys have so many things we don't have in Canada!


----------



## Mas1118

Good Luck Ladies, I hope you all get your BFP soon


----------



## Hausfrau

Mas1118 said:


> Good Luck Ladies, I hope you all get your BFP soon

Thanks, you too! :)

When do you start IVF? Sorry I'm nosey!! Lol :) If that's too personal, please don't answer.


----------



## sweetpea417

Still waiting on af to show :( just wish she'd show her ugly face already so I can start my new cycle. Argh

All I'm getting is creamy cm and cramps :( 

What's going on with you ladies? Any updates?


----------



## Hausfrau

I am spotting AGAIN! :wacko: This tine it only lasted less then an hour and no cramps or AF feelings!! Omg I am so over this cycle it's unbelievable! Lol 

If it's regular my AF should be here in 2 days.

Maybe your cm is pregnancy related! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Are you absolutely sure you aren't pregnant? Seriously weird! Is creamy cm pregnancy related? I've had it since O (every day!) and I don't think I normally do but this is really the first month I've really paid attention too so I don't know.


----------



## Hausfrau

I've read on here that creamy cm Is a good sign...is it lotiony? Sorry lol

I think the last test I took was Saturday? With SMU though, and saw nothing. I haven't tested since. I hate :bfn:s :( 

I know though eh? This cycle is testing my patience big time! Lol


----------



## horseypants

i miss you guys... i went and had a second round blood test today. i'm supposed to get the news tomorrow on whether things look good so far. i'm cautiously optimistic. i've noticed im worrying more than usual. stuff irritates me... i'm really emo about stuff. bf is turning up the charm on me so that's nice. i bought a really cute baby outfit thingi the other day, silly goose stuff. i picked baby names. i want to get married. going to a baby shower this weekend as long as the news is good tomorrow. i'm going to do my best to keep mine cooking 'till you girls join me in pregoland. it's kinda' lonely so far.


----------



## sweetpea417

Ummmm test again! Saturday?!? Geez woman you have self control!

Yep lotiony creamy cm every day since O


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> i miss you guys... i went and had a second round blood test today. i'm supposed to get the news tomorrow on whether things look good so far. i'm cautiously optimistic. i've noticed im worrying more than usual. stuff irritates me... i'm really emo about stuff. bf is turning up the charm on me so that's nice. i bought a really cute baby outfit thingi the other day, silly goose stuff. i picked baby names. i want to get married. going to a baby shower this weekend as long as the news is good tomorrow. i'm going to do my best to keep mine cooking 'till you girls join me in pregoland. it's kinda' lonely so far.

I miss you too horsey! Come visit us more often! :) Please update us on how things are going!

Me & sweetpea are working hard to join you soon! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> i miss you guys... i went and had a second round blood test today. i'm supposed to get the news tomorrow on whether things look good so far. i'm cautiously optimistic. i've noticed im worrying more than usual. stuff irritates me... i'm really emo about stuff. bf is turning up the charm on me so that's nice. i bought a really cute baby outfit thingi the other day, silly goose stuff. i picked baby names. i want to get married. going to a baby shower this weekend as long as the news is good tomorrow. i'm going to do my best to keep mine cooking 'till you girls join me in pregoland. it's kinda' lonely so far.

Oh darlin we are coming! May just be a bit behind you but Im trying my bestest ;) that is soooo exhilarating sitting there picking out names and getting to do all your baby firsts...

How are your hpts... Any darker?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Ummmm test again! Saturday?!? Geez woman you have self control!
> 
> Yep lotiony creamy cm every day since O

If I didn't just finish a large glass of water I'd be POAS right now lol I'll test tomorrow (or knowing me I'll try later tonight lol) and post a pic! :)

Your cm plus no AF sounds good! :) I know you think I'm crazy & and that you're out but I am still crossing my fingers for you! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm hoping it is a good sign too. You know they always say you're not out til the :witch: shows and my temp is still above coverline but not by much... Guess its a waiting game


----------



## Hausfrau

You're 14dpo today right? 

I think I remember your temps hovering above coverline last cycle too right? I don't know much about tempng, but I'd say staying above coverline and no signs of AF this time sounds pretty good :)

I wish this was easier lol


----------



## horseypants

would you believe i stopped testing? it was making me overanalyse and worry too much. ahhh brb :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> would you believe i stopped testing? it was making me overanalyse and worry too much. ahhh brb :)

Hehe. I understand! Hopefully your blood work puts your mind at ease! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> You're 14dpo today right?
> 
> I think I remember your temps hovering above coverline last cycle too right? I don't know much about tempng, but I'd say staying above coverline and no signs of AF this time sounds pretty good :)
> 
> I wish this was easier lol

Actually my chart looks pretty different this month : / not sure what to think? It is a big pain isn't it?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> You're 14dpo today right?
> 
> I think I remember your temps hovering above coverline last cycle too right? I don't know much about tempng, but I'd say staying above coverline and no signs of AF this time sounds pretty good :)
> 
> I wish this was easier lol




Hausfrau said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> would you believe i stopped testing? it was making me overanalyse and worry too much. ahhh brb :)
> 
> Hehe. I understand! Hopefully your blood work puts your mind at ease! :)Click to expand...

I totally don't blame you for stopping. I'm thinking extra sticky bean thoughts for you ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> You're 14dpo today right?
> 
> I think I remember your temps hovering above coverline last cycle too right? I don't know much about tempng, but I'd say staying above coverline and no signs of AF this time sounds pretty good :)
> 
> I wish this was easier lol
> 
> Actually my chart looks pretty different this month : / not sure what to think? It is a big pain isn't it?Click to expand...

Ohhh my bad :wacko: Are you starting to hate ttc too?? Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

My temp normally drops below coverline the day of af. My temps are higher than normal this month as a whole. Prob means af is coming tomorrow and my literal phase is 14 days this cycle instead of 13


----------



## sweetpea417

Haha I meant luteal phase! Damn auto correct! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> You're 14dpo today right?
> 
> I think I remember your temps hovering above coverline last cycle too right? I don't know much about tempng, but I'd say staying above coverline and no signs of AF this time sounds pretty good :)
> 
> I wish this was easier lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> would you believe i stopped testing? it was making me overanalyse and worry too much. ahhh brb :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe. I understand! Hopefully your blood work puts your mind at ease! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I totally don't blame you for stopping. I'm thinking extra sticky bean thoughts for you ;)Click to expand...

Me too! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haha I meant luteal phase! Damn auto correct! :rofl: :rofl:


Lol I hate auto correct! I turned it off on my ipad & iphone because it suggests the opposite of what I want to say! 

My luteal phase varies between 13 and 14 days too. Soooo frustrating! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Have any of you ladies seen the Blue Man Group?? DH is taking me on Saturday (Saturday is our date night). DH is excited to go, but I don't know what to expect! Lol We almost went in Germany but something else came up so he's finally getting to gi!


----------



## sweetpea417

Can't say that I have! But it sounds like a lot of fun though! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

I hope it is! :)

When we were in Berlin he wanted to go sooo bad and I kinda talked him out of it because I didn't want to go (I feel like a douchebag lol). His birthday is coming up soon and it's in our city for a few days so I said I'll go! He is so excited it's cute! Lol Normally he's a pretty serious guy but he's been showng me clips of it of it and telling me parts I'll enjoy lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Maybe it will be one of those nights you didn't expect but really end up enjoying and remembering fondly. I love it when that happens!


----------



## Hausfrau

Me too! We are exact opposites in every way so when we both enjoy something it's nice hehe. You seriously couldn't find someone more unlike me lol I guess opposites really do attract lol

Are you and DH into the same things???


----------



## Hausfrau

DH just bought our tickets to Europe!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> DH just bought our tickets to Europe!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yay!!

My OH and I are quite different. We like completely different music and different sense of humours. But it works!


----------



## Hausfrau

Yes we have a completly different sense of humor too! Seriously though whatever he loves I hate and vice versa lol. We make it work though and sometimes even agree on the same things lol We couldn't be different people if we tried though lol 

The only thing we had in common is our jobs - he's an accountant, and I used to work as a financial advisor! :) Same industry kinda lol


----------



## rmsh1

my OH and I do not work in anything like the same area. I work in science, he does labouring/painting/decorating/landscaping etc LOL

We dont even like the same movies, we find it hard to decide on movies to go see LOL


----------



## horseypants

he's careful, i'm a rebel. he loves doing laundry and dishes (keeper!), i cook and occassionally do some "man project" around the house like changing the toilet seat or installing shelves lol. i am working up to mowing the lawn for the first time. 

this is pretty wierd guys. last night, i gave him a "baby daddy ring." it's a ring i saw ages ago. i bought it in case he proposes to me  but he's been too slow ... giving it to him was let us say untraditional, but liberating. i told him he's required to wear it, but not on his wedding ring finger. (we'll get it resized if he ever gets it together to propose to me.) i went to a fancy jewelery shop earlier in the day yesterday too and dropped a not so subtle hint to him about what rings i'd want. i'm thinking something too expensive for the size of the diamond. LOL. i know he wants to get married, but that's him. mr. everything planned to a t. i like to rockstar my way through the business. bam!

waiting for blood tests today. i really think they'll be ok. i'm super tired and i bet the littlest thing will make me cry today. big weekend planned.

wow i'm tired. working the early shift today and on monday, then back to normal. WHEW. today's the longest workday this week since i'm doing three jobs. i will need to find a way to catch up on zzzz's.

... 

yay frau europe!

i'm holding out hope for you guys. rmsh i hope you're all better. 

and this: i haven't read carefully enough to know - rachel have you o-ed? or are you still :sex: allll the time? :p

sweetpea, love ya, thnx for your lovely words as always.

pinklove, starbird, all the ladies.... xo


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck on the blood tests!

I am feeling better today thanks, well a bit. Yesterday I managed to only eat two pieces of toast. Today I have had some cocoa pops, to test the water. All was well, so then I had a pear. Even that seemed OK so I risked a whole sandwich at lunch, with a few tummy grumbles, but over all it seems I can eat again! Yay! I lost 3kg in the last few days 

CD2 for me so nothing to report


----------



## horseypants

sounds like good news all around rmsh. any big weekend plans?


----------



## rmsh1

LOTS of weekend plans. Tonight have birthday drinks, tomorrow meeting a friend who is over briefly from Singapore, and also have a friend from Poland staying for a few days. So lots of plans this weekend, and I might even risk a drink tonight! Take that stomach bug!


----------



## horseypants

u and haus are so cosmopolitan! 

is it your BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?! 

:cake:


----------



## rmsh1

Haha well all the traveling we do helps us meet lots of new people. Our polish friend we met on a tour of Egypt

No not my birthday LOL


----------



## horseypants

wow. i really need to get my travel on! i havent been anywhere lately :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> u and haus are so cosmopolitan!
> 
> is it your BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :cake:

Hehe. DH is to blame for all of my traveling lol. He asks me where I want to go, and we usually end up going..which leads me to keep searching for new places lol. Once you're bitten by the travel bug theres no going back! Lol

Horsey I listened to your news piece! :thumbup: :)


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> my OH and I do not work in anything like the same area. I work in science, he does labouring/painting/decorating/landscaping etc LOL
> 
> We dont even like the same movies, we find it hard to decide on movies to go see LOL

Ohh what do you do for a living?? I'm nosey! Lol


----------



## Rachel789

Jimmy Buffett concert today!!! :drunk: :drunk: 

I def had ewcm this morning and so we BD'ed this morning but DH is going to be away the next two nights so we won't get to BD again until Sunday night. Given my past couple cycles I typically O by cd 40 so I am hoping this is finally it and maybe I will o today or in the next couple days. I just hope I will be covered with BD'ing this morning and sunday night. That would be my luck I would o when DH is away because normally we are never apart, ughhhhh :dohh:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Jimmy Buffett concert today!!! :drunk: :drunk:
> 
> I def had ewcm this morning and so we BD'ed this morning but DH is going to be away the next two nights so we won't get to BD again until Sunday night. Given my past couple cycles I typically O by cd 40 so I am hoping this is finally it and maybe I will o today or in the next couple days. I just hope I will be covered with BD'ing this morning and sunday night. That would be my luck I would o when DH is away because normally we are never apart, ughhhhh :dohh:

Remember you must have a margarita for me! (if you don't I'll know!! Lol ;) )

Goooood luck!! FX'ed for you this month! :)


----------



## Rachel789

ohhh you know I will! We are making two pitchers worth of margeritas weeeeeeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## Hausfrau

I wonder how fast I could get to Florida....hmmm lol 

Have fun!! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> my OH and I do not work in anything like the same area. I work in science, he does labouring/painting/decorating/landscaping etc LOL
> 
> We dont even like the same movies, we find it hard to decide on movies to go see LOL
> 
> Ohh what do you do for a living?? I'm nosey! LolClick to expand...

I just work in a research lab :)


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> I wonder how fast I could get to Florida....hmmm lol
> 
> Have fun!! :)

Thanks!!


----------



## sweetpea417

CD 1 for sweetpea. Temps dropped below coverline and spotting... eh well I knew it was coming anyway!

horsey I am thinking of you today and your blood tests (extra sticky thoughts)

haus!!!! yay!!! vacation in the works :happydance::happydance:

Yay Rachel for Jimmy Buffet!!! and ewcm!!!

To answer your DH question... DH and I are total opposites too. We like a lot of the same stuff but our personalities are on definite opposite sides of the spectrum. I guess it's a good balancing act for couples


----------



## Hausfrau

Hehe same with us. I am wayyyy more easygoing then DH. He's a super nice guy, just a little too serious sometimes :)

Sorry the :witch: got you :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Rachel drink a margarita for sweetpea too! LOL :)

Ladies I tested this morning and am really confused now. This cycle really sucks. :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus you tested and what did it say????


----------



## horseypants

yeah - what'd the test say? telllllllll us!


----------



## Hausfrau

I put the pics under a spoiler tag because they're kinda big. Ugh I am so tired of :bfn:s :(


Spoiler
The lines are a bit easier to see on my phone where the pic isn't englarged. Why is that second line in the wrong spot?!? I am tired of my body screwing with me. TTC is frustrating enough. :(

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-4-1-1.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-2-1.jpg

Now that I posted pics I can't even see that stupid line :( I wish you guys could see the pic on my phone.


----------



## sweetpea417

So I don't get it.. How does it look without the invert? Are you saying you saw two lines???????? Please say yes!


----------



## horseypants

i see exactly what you're saying. there is a line "in the wrong spot." that is some bs. can you test again? it'd be kinda good for perspective especially to see the original version too.


----------



## Hausfrau

I really can't remember lol. I quickly took the pics with the tweaking app and then had to run because my cat was getting into something :wacko: I'm doubtful though - I just looked at the test now a few hours later and it's stark white. C'mon AF! :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> i see exactly what you're saying. there is a line "in the wrong spot." that is some bs. can you test again? it'd be kinda good for perspective especially to see the original version too.

I'll test again and put them side by side. I can't remember if the actual test had a coloured line though as I just took the pic with the tweaking app for my phone. :(


----------



## sweetpea417

yes i agree with horsey to test again! I sooooo hope it's your :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> yes i agree with horsey to test again! I sooooo hope it's your :bfp: !!!!


I'll try testing again today :) That stupid line really threw me though! I saw the tweaked pic and actually said "whaaaat??" out loud. Thankfully DH didn't hear otherwise he'd of though I was crazy! Lol :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Meh google tells me my test was probably defective. :wacko:

I wish AF would just come already. 

Dear Body,

I get it, screwing with me is fun. This cycle was enough though so give it up.

No love,

Me.


----------



## horseypants

haus im sorry. it is some major bs. hugs.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haus im sorry. it is some major bs. hugs.

I still have tests, but I don't want to see any more weird lines. :(


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry the witch got you sweetpea :hugs:

Also I am sorry that test is messing with you haus, I would def try a different test

I am outta here in an hour, I will have a margerita for all of you ladies!


----------



## horseypants

have two for me :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> have two for me :)

I was just going to tell her the same thing lol

I'll try another test later hopefully with better results....


----------



## sweetpea417

13 and a half more days til O... Geez


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> 13 and a half more days til O... Geez

I'm just waiting for AF to show then I'll be joining you :( Stupid test was definatly defective! :growlmad:

To be honest though, I doubt I'll get AF any time soon, with my weird spotting and all :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## sweetpea417

Aww haus :hugs: so you took another test and it was definitely negative?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

How is everyone doing? I'm doing alright, I'm in the being of being fertile but probably not going to try this cycle. Got me some wine today will be drinking it soon lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Cheers LBKmom! I have a glass of wine ready for me tonight too ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Aww haus :hugs: so you took another test and it was definitely negative?

Yep:(


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> How is everyone doing? I'm doing alright, I'm in the being of being fertile but probably not going to try this cycle. Got me some wine today will be drinking it soon lol.




sweetpea417 said:


> Cheers LBKmom! I have a glass of wine ready for me tonight too ;)


:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: Hehe. 

I don't have wine or anything lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Bummer :(


----------



## sweetpea417

:drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Bummer :(

We'll I have stuff lol. I'm just too lazy/tired to make anything lol. I had this vivid nightmare last night and hardly slept. Here I am yawning on the couch in my pjs at 10pm lol.


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies. i got good news today. the numbers are going up at an acceptably average rate so i have every reason to be optimistic. please everyone who can drink a lot for me.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> hi ladies. i got good news today. the numbers are going up at an acceptably average rate so i have every reason to be optimistic. please everyone who can drink a lot for me.

Excellent! :)

I'm not a big drinker and am on my way to bed (yep I'm that cool! Lol), but I'll have something for you tomorrow night! :)


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news horsey, yayyyy! I had plenty of margaritas for everyone today. I am not a big drinker either but I have my moments :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> That's great news horsey, yayyyy! I had plenty of margaritas for everyone today. I am not a big drinker either but I have my moments :)

Yay! Did you have a great time??


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay horsey! I knew your lil bean was gonna be just fine ;) sooooo excited for you!


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> 13 and a half more days til O... Geez

Sorry :witch: got you sweetpea :(

I wonder how long I have to wait to O this month, normal is around CD21, but could be like last cycle and be CD31 :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> hi ladies. i got good news today. the numbers are going up at an acceptably average rate so i have every reason to be optimistic. please everyone who can drink a lot for me.

Yay!!!!

I had two beers last night, and we were outside all evening so I stunk of cigarette smoke when I got home (which I hate) so woke up this morning smelling like an ashtray, felt like I had been smoking myself and with a slight hangover! Such a light weight.....


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> That's great news horsey, yayyyy! I had plenty of margaritas for everyone today. I am not a big drinker either but I have my moments :)
> 
> Yay! Did you have a great time??Click to expand...

LOL actually no it was a drama filled night :dohh: Long story that I can't even start to get into. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

And by the way check out my temp from this morning, prime example of what drinking does to your BBT :haha: 

I will likely be discarding that temp, I don't even know why I bothered taking it :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> 13 and a half more days til O... Geez

sorry AF got you :hugs: But hey on the bright side of things you don't have to wait 40 days to O like I do :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

LbkMom4Life said:


> How is everyone doing? I'm doing alright, I'm in the being of being fertile but probably not going to try this cycle. Got me some wine today will be drinking it soon lol.




Rachel789 said:


> And by the way check out my temp from this morning, prime example of what drinking does to your BBT :haha:
> 
> I will likely be discarding that temp, I don't even know why I bothered taking it :rofl:

:rofl: I know it's crazy isnt it!? :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> That's great news horsey, yayyyy! I had plenty of margaritas for everyone today. I am not a big drinker either but I have my moments :)
> 
> Yay! Did you have a great time??Click to expand...
> 
> LOL actually no it was a drama filled night :dohh: Long story that I can't even start to get into. :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh no!! I thought you would have a blast!!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> And by the way check out my temp from this morning, prime example of what drinking does to your BBT :haha:
> 
> I will likely be discarding that temp, I don't even know why I bothered taking it :rofl:

LOL even though I didn't drink too much last night, I did wonder how high my temp would be today, but not too bad. I dont sleep well after any alcohol, so surprised it wasnt worse, I probably got two hours uninterrupted sleep


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> That's great news horsey, yayyyy! I had plenty of margaritas for everyone today. I am not a big drinker either but I have my moments :)
> 
> Yay! Did you have a great time??Click to expand...
> 
> LOL actually no it was a drama filled night :dohh: Long story that I can't even start to get into. :wacko:Click to expand...

That sucks! :( At least you got a few margaritas out of it right??? Hehe


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 13 and a half more days til O... Geez
> 
> Sorry :witch: got you sweetpea :(
> 
> I wonder how long I have to wait to O this month, normal is around CD21, but could be like last cycle and be CD31 :wacko:Click to expand...

Ugh I feel you! My cycles have been unpredicable lately too. I thought things had finally regulated but with this past cycle I'm losing hope lol :wacko: I'm on cd34 with nothing yet, did I ovulate? Is AF around the corner? Who knows! Lol :wacko: :wacko:



rmsh1 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies. i got good news today. the numbers are going up at an acceptably average rate so i have every reason to be optimistic. please everyone who can drink a lot for me.
> 
> Yay!!!!
> 
> I had two beers last night, and we were outside all evening so I stunk of cigarette smoke when I got home (which I hate) so woke up this morning smelling like an ashtray, felt like I had been smoking myself and with a slight hangover! Such a light weight.....Click to expand...

I'm a lightweight too (5'3" 115 pounds and I hardly drink) I can definatly feel the effects after 1 or 2 drinks lol. Cannot stand the smell of cigarettes either, especially how your clothes and hair smell after being around smokers.


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> That's great news horsey, yayyyy! I had plenty of margaritas for everyone today. I am not a big drinker either but I have my moments :)
> 
> Yay! Did you have a great time??Click to expand...
> 
> LOL actually no it was a drama filled night :dohh: Long story that I can't even start to get into. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks! :( At least you got a few margaritas out of it right??? HeheClick to expand...

Yes the margaritas were amazing! They were the highlight of the night :)


----------



## PinkLove22

Hello Ladies, 

Sorry I have been super super busy, had this online math course I was required to finish by yesterday in order to start my student teaching full time. I passed yay!

Good news.. My DH booked our tickets to Hawaii this summer.

Bad News... AF got me. CD 1 today. Im not surprised bc I didnt really try this month. But I am going to buy more OPKs this month and plan on really trying. I think I got charting down and I have an idea when I O. My cycle was 32 days this months. Ugh, so long, I think I ovulate around the 18th, but we will see. 


Horsey my congrats to you! When did you find out for sure? Ive been away for so long. 

Haus, RM, Rachael, LBK, all the other lovely ladies, April will be our month, are we going to stay on this thread? I kinda like it here.

Horsey you cant leave us now either! 


anyways, I promise Ill be more "involved" this month, lol or at least Ill try.


----------



## Hausfrau

PinkLove22 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been super super busy, had this online math course I was required to finish by yesterday in order to start my student teaching full time. I passed yay!
> 
> Good news.. My DH booked our tickets to Hawaii this summer.
> 
> Bad News... AF got me. CD 1 today. Im not surprised bc I didnt really try this month. But I am going to buy more OPKs this month and plan on really trying. I think I got charting down and I have an idea when I O. My cycle was 32 days this months. Ugh, so long, I think I ovulate around the 18th, but we will see.
> 
> 
> Horsey my congrats to you! When did you find out for sure? Ive been away for so long.
> 
> Haus, RM, Rachael, LBK, all the other lovely ladies, April will be our month, are we going to stay on this thread? I kinda like it here.
> 
> Horsey you cant leave us now either!
> 
> 
> anyways, I promise Ill be more "involved" this month, lol or at least Ill try.

Congrats on passing! I hateee math lol. 

My DH just booked our tickets for Europe too! :)

I'm hoping April is my month I don't really know what's going on right now with me lol :wacko: I'm hoping everyone else has better luck this month! :) :dust:

Yep I'm staying here and you all should too! Love this thread! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Please be our month April! LOL

CD5 for me today, still got a few weeks to wait to O......


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Wellllllllll I will O in about two days and I had some fun with an old f buddy of mine and he knows my wishes. Not exactly sure how long little spermies stay alive since I have heard 2 days, 5 days, and 7 days. He said he would hopefully come over tomorrow/today and I went to him tonight/morning. We will have some fun tomorrow too and hopefully also on Tuesday. I know I said I wasn't going to try this month but I just cant help it!!!!! I want to be pregnant so badly I can taste it. So hoping these little swimmers give me a lovely sticky bean!!!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Oh shit, my ticker says I O today.... oohhhhh if so then I really hope the swimmers get the egg!!! I know I have really creamy cm but normally my ovaries start having cramps but I was working until 6pm and I was cramping from walking or I thought was from walking!!! Eeks! !!!!! Maybe?!?!?!


----------



## dan-o

Arghhhh! 7dpo for me today and I couldn't resist POAS. I don't know why I do this to myself EVERY month :haha:

I've been pregnant 3 times now & not once was my bfp before 9dpo lol.. you'd think I'd learn!! :dohh:

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Rachel789

I agree that we should stay on this thread!

CD 43 and no O yet arggg this is my longest cycle yet..it is driving me crazy. My dr. appt is tomorrow so I hope I can start getting some testing done to see why my cycles are so screwy.


----------



## sweetpea417

Welcome back everyone! Pink!! Yes I think that we will all probably stay on this thread for awhile. I know it is my go to place on B&B!

CD 4 for me and I am ready ready ready for April! Our anniversary is the 17th, (I O like next Wednesday or somewhere around there) and DH birthday is at the end of the month so I hope I can give him a lovely birthday surprise and end up being pregnant.

Cheers to April! Let this be our month!


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Oh shit, my ticker says I O today.... oohhhhh if so then I really hope the swimmers get the egg!!! I know I have really creamy cm but normally my ovaries start having cramps but I was working until 6pm and I was cramping from walking or I thought was from walking!!! Eeks! !!!!! Maybe?!?!?!

Goood luck!! :)



dan-o said:


> Arghhhh! 7dpo for me today and I couldn't resist POAS. I don't know why I do this to myself EVERY month :haha:
> 
> I've been pregnant 3 times now & not once was my bfp before 9dpo lol.. you'd think I'd learn!! :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well x

Hehe, the urge to POAS is always strong even if it's too early!! :)



Rachel789 said:


> I agree that we should stay on this thread!
> 
> CD 43 and no O yet arggg this is my longest cycle yet..it is driving me crazy. My dr. appt is tomorrow so I hope I can start getting some testing done to see why my cycles are so screwy.

I'm hoping my Doctor can help me figure out why my cycles are so crazy too. In the past my cycles have been 28, 60, 46, 33, 34....:wacko: :wacko: Can you let me know what your Doctor suggests Just so I can be prepared to ask mine?



sweetpea417 said:


> Welcome back everyone! Pink!! Yes I think that we will all probably stay on this thread for awhile. I know it is my go to place on B&B!
> 
> CD 4 for me and I am ready ready ready for April! Our anniversary is the 17th, (I O like next Wednesday or somewhere around there) and DH birthday is at the end of the month so I hope I can give him a lovely birthday surprise and end up being pregnant.
> 
> Cheers to April! Let this be our month!

Mine too! I always check this thread first :)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-Isn't long irregular cycles the most frustrating thing ever? grrr it drives me crazy! I will definitely let you know how it goes and what my dr. does/suggests if anything. I am hoping she doesnt turn me away and tell me to give my body more time after stopping bcp. Because at this point it has been about 8 months so I would think by now they should at least be improving a little not getting worse. And on top of that before I even went on bcp 12 years ago I had long irregular cycles, honestly I don't think I have ever had a normal cycle aside from when I was on bcp :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Haus-Isn't long irregular cycles the most frustrating thing ever? grrr it drives me crazy! I will definitely let you know how it goes and what my dr. does/suggests if anything. I am hoping she doesnt turn me away and tell me to give my body more time after stopping bcp. Because at this point it has been about 8 months so I would think by now they should at least be improving a little not getting worse. And on top of that before I even went on bcp 12 years ago I had long irregular cycles, honestly I don't think I have ever had a normal cycle aside from when I was on bcp :wacko:

Yes! Argh :wacko: I've been off bcp since January 2011 and have had erratic cycles ever since :( I was so hopeful my first month off because my cycle returned after 42 days I then had a 28 day cycle, that was short lived lol. I hate the 60 day cycles most of all because it makes you feel so far off track it's unreal :(

Thanks! I'll be stalking this thread for your post! Hehe :) Have you had your hormone levels checked yet?? I'm planning on asking my Doctor to check mine at my next appointment in 2 weeks....


----------



## Rachel789

No I have not, I only had my thyroid levels checked which were fine. But not anything else, I am hoping that is what she will do! I just feel like something has to be wrong given the cycles I have been having.


----------



## Hausfrau

I've had my thyroid checked as well and everything was normal. I agree with you something isn't right considering I had very regular cycles before bcp :( How were yours prior to bcp??

I hope we both get some answers. It's so hard to never know when you're ovulating etc, it always feels like it will never be your month :(


----------



## Rachel789

I can totally empathize with you on that feeling! I feel like at this point since it is CD 43 and still no O that I am already out because even if/when I o the egg quality/uterine lining will be no good at this point, I just want to give up this cycle :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh I know how you feel, at this point I would welcome AF with open arms! :wacko: I'm at cd 36 with absolutly no sign of AF :( I don't even realky know if I've ovulated yet! I took my temp today and it was higher then my other temps (but I've been awful with temping). So I'm hoping I've just ovulated or am now...

I was talking to my DH last night about this and he just tells me it'll happen eventually...I wanted to smack him! Lol :wacko: At least he agrees it would be best to get checked out, I wish men understood :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I know my DH is much more relaxed about it than me. They don't understand what it is like to be in our shoes. In a way I wish I didn't temp because I would at least have an ounce of hope that I O'ed. Instead I know where I am and it SUCKS. :growlmad:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yay I have a martial arts class tonight. That will be really relaxing and a wonderful stress relief. :)


----------



## Hausfrau

See I'm the opposite I wish I temped just so I know I ovulated hehe. But I can see what you mean, knowing you're not ovuating or that you ovulated on cd 60 (for example) is tough.:wacko: 

Yeah my DH is definatly more relaxed then me, he thinks temping and using opks aren't necessary. :wacko: I had to explain to him that I'm using these things to ensure I'm normal and ovulating not just to plan BD. :wacko: 

I'm seeing a new Doctor In 2 weeks I'm hoping he doesn't think I'm crazy :(


----------



## Rachel789

At this point since you have been off the pill for so long your dr. should run tests. I wouldnt say you want tests because of ttc say it is due to your irregular cycles. 

I havent been doing opks lately because they just bring me down every day when they are neg. I am still temping for now and just making sure we bd every other day so we are covered. It gets tiring doing that for almost two months straight though! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

LbkMom4Life said:


> Yay I have a martial arts class tonight. That will be really relaxing and a wonderful stress relief. :)

That sounds like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I used to kick box when I was 14 and my daddy passed away before I could get enrolled fully and I lost my spot. Hopefully martial arts will be as awesome as kick boxing. I have a lot of pent up energy that I could let out lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> At this point since you have been off the pill for so long your dr. should run tests. I wouldnt say you want tests because of ttc say it is due to your irregular cycles.
> 
> I havent been doing opks lately because they just bring me down every day when they are neg. I am still temping for now and just making sure we bd every other day so we are covered. It gets tiring doing that for almost two months straight though! :wacko:


Good idea, I think if I told him I wanted tests because I'm ttc he might think I'm irregular due to stress, right? I've been off for over a year and really hope It's something that can be corrected easily. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hope you get some good advice :)

I haven't been doing opks lately either. I get positives so often that I can't count on them anymore. I can't be ovulating cd 10-13 AND cd 20-22 (this happened last cycle). :wacko: 

Ugh I'm with you Rachel, we need to stick together! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> I used to kick box when I was 14 and my daddy passed away before I could get enrolled fully and I lost my spot. Hopefully martial arts will be as awesome as kick boxing. I have a lot of pent up energy that I could let out lol


If you don't get pregnant this month martial arts will be an awesome way to get all your feelings out! Lol


----------



## LbkMom4Life

No shit lol I don't think the males in that place are going to like me to well if the spermies didn't give me a sticky bean lol.


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> No shit lol I don't think the males in that place are going to like me to well if the spermies didn't give me a sticky bean lol.

For their sake, I hope you conceive this month! :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe 

I'm off to the gym! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)

Have fun! I don't have a gym membership but I did go for a 3 mile run this morning :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)

I'm here I'm here! Sorry I work mon- fri days so I am usually able to sneak on b&b to update :D we had a very busy day at the clinic today so no downtime.

Haus I know it is a pain in the rear but I would try to keep up with temping... You can do it! I know it give you more info on these crazy cycles you have been having. I feel so blessed to have 28 day cycles- I wish I could snap my fingers so you all could too. It must be so frustrating for you girls :( :(

I have to say that I only tried bc for 1 year and I HATED it so I just stopped taking it. It made me hormonal and crazy :wacko: my mom took it for like 20 something years because she had ovarian cysts and it helped prevent them. She is 53 and still takes it because her body freaked out on her when she tried getting off them. Now she is trying to wean herself off but it has been horrible :( I will never again take those damn things!

I'm back for a bit then LO has speech therapy in a bit then I can chat more. Hope everyone's Monday is going all right!


----------



## PinkLove22

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)
> 
> I'm here I'm here! Sorry I work mon- fri days so I am usually able to sneak on b&b to update :D we had a very busy day at the clinic today so no downtime.
> 
> Haus I know it is a pain in the rear but I would try to keep up with temping... You can do it! I know it give you more info on these crazy cycles you have been having. I feel so blessed to have 28 day cycles- I wish I could snap my fingers so you all could too. It must be so frustrating for you girls :( :(
> 
> I have to say that I only tried bc for 1 year and I HATED it so I just stopped taking it. It made me hormonal and crazy :wacko: my mom took it for like 20 something years because she had ovarian cysts and it helped prevent them. She is 53 and still takes it because her body freaked out on her when she tried getting off them. Now she is trying to wean herself off but it has been horrible :( I will never again take those damn things!
> 
> I'm back for a bit then LO has speech therapy in a bit then I can chat more. Hope everyone's Monday is going all right!Click to expand...

I totally agree. I have irregular cycles as well, Dec. was 42 days, Jan was 28 days, Feb was 31 days and Mar was 32. I started temping last month and I already see a pattern, I think the hardest part of temping is the weekends, even when I TRY to set the alarm and take my temp at the same time, I always end up snoozing my alarm and then I dont take my temp until 2 hours later when I really wake up and Im like oh shit!


Anyways, Im gonna keep on temping this month too. I had an IUD for a few years and Ive been off since last october and my cycles are insane. So I totally understand the frustration.


----------



## sweetpea417

Your cycles are not actually too bad pink! I'd say you are pretty "normal" if there is such a thing as normal cycles lol. Mine used to be anywhere from 25-34 days but the last 5 months they have been 28 days. I think it's because I gained a little weight and changed my diet. I am pretty much at a healthy weight now for my size. Not really sure if that was the main factor or not, but I am pretty happy that they have evened put to 28 days


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)
> 
> I'm here I'm here! Sorry I work mon- fri days so I am usually able to sneak on b&b to update :D we had a very busy day at the clinic today so no downtime.
> 
> Haus I know it is a pain in the rear but I would try to keep up with temping... You can do it! I know it give you more info on these crazy cycles you have been having. I feel so blessed to have 28 day cycles- I wish I could snap my fingers so you all could too. It must be so frustrating for you girls :( :(
> 
> I have to say that I only tried bc for 1 year and I HATED it so I just stopped taking it. It made me hormonal and crazy :wacko: my mom took it for like 20 something years because she had ovarian cysts and it helped prevent them. She is 53 and still takes it because her body freaked out on her when she tried getting off them. Now she is trying to wean herself off but it has been horrible :( I will never again take those damn things!
> 
> I'm back for a bit then LO has speech therapy in a bit then I can chat more. Hope everyone's Monday is going all right!Click to expand...

I used to have 28 day cycles :( I actually had them from the very start (age 12/13) which I've been told is rare lol. I hate birth control, it was DH's idea and I did it because I thought it would be easier. 5 years later and I am screwed. :wacko: I can't explain how angry I am for taking the pill, but I can't change the past and can only hope my Doc can fix my cycles somehow...:( I'm temping when I remember lol. Right now my chart looks like an 'N' on a slant lol

I've heard of older ladies taking bcp to help regulate their hormones, sorry that your mom is having a rough time :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)
> 
> Have fun! I don't have a gym membership but I did go for a 3 mile run this morning :thumbup:Click to expand...

My gym is in our condo complex. Havng it there gets me motivated! Lol I didn't workout for too long though, half way through two guys came in with cameras (video camera and digital) and I had this really uneasy feeling (I was the only person there at the time. Probably nothing, but my instinct was telling me to go lol.

Really creepy though :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)
> 
> I'm here I'm here! Sorry I work mon- fri days so I am usually able to sneak on b&b to update :D we had a very busy day at the clinic today so no downtime.
> 
> Haus I know it is a pain in the rear but I would try to keep up with temping... You can do it! I know it give you more info on these crazy cycles you have been having. I feel so blessed to have 28 day cycles- I wish I could snap my fingers so you all could too. It must be so frustrating for you girls :( :(
> 
> I have to say that I only tried bc for 1 year and I HATED it so I just stopped taking it. It made me hormonal and crazy :wacko: my mom took it for like 20 something years because she had ovarian cysts and it helped prevent them. She is 53 and still takes it because her body freaked out on her when she tried getting off them. Now she is trying to wean herself off but it has been horrible :( I will never again take those damn things!
> 
> I'm back for a bit then LO has speech therapy in a bit then I can chat more. Hope everyone's Monday is going all right!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have 28 day cycles :( I actually had them from the very start (age 12/13) which I've been told is rare lol. I hate birth control, it was DH's idea and I did it because I thought it would be easier. 5 years later and I am screwed. :wacko: I can't explain how angry I am for taking the pill, but I can't change the past and can only hope my Doc can fix my cycles somehow...:( I'm temping when I remember lol. Right now my chart looks like an 'N' on a slant lol
> 
> I've heard of older ladies taking bcp to help regulate their hormones, sorry that your mom is having a rough time :(Click to expand...

She will be ok. She has passed the worst part of it already thankfully! Yeah I'm sure you will get back on a normal cycle at some point. You know freakily what did it for me? Having a baby.. WEIRD, right? It took a few months after I stopped breastfeeding to get normal cycles again but crazily enough, they started to get more regular and more regular until they just hovered around 27-29 days. :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)
> 
> I'm here I'm here! Sorry I work mon- fri days so I am usually able to sneak on b&b to update :D we had a very busy day at the clinic today so no downtime.
> 
> Haus I know it is a pain in the rear but I would try to keep up with temping... You can do it! I know it give you more info on these crazy cycles you have been having. I feel so blessed to have 28 day cycles- I wish I could snap my fingers so you all could too. It must be so frustrating for you girls :( :(
> 
> I have to say that I only tried bc for 1 year and I HATED it so I just stopped taking it. It made me hormonal and crazy :wacko: my mom took it for like 20 something years because she had ovarian cysts and it helped prevent them. She is 53 and still takes it because her body freaked out on her when she tried getting off them. Now she is trying to wean herself off but it has been horrible :( I will never again take those damn things!
> 
> I'm back for a bit then LO has speech therapy in a bit then I can chat more. Hope everyone's Monday is going all right!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have 28 day cycles :( I actually had them from the very start (age 12/13) which I've been told is rare lol. I hate birth control, it was DH's idea and I did it because I thought it would be easier. 5 years later and I am screwed. :wacko: I can't explain how angry I am for taking the pill, but I can't change the past and can only hope my Doc can fix my cycles somehow...:( I'm temping when I remember lol. Right now my chart looks like an 'N' on a slant lol
> 
> I've heard of older ladies taking bcp to help regulate their hormones, sorry that your mom is having a rough time :(Click to expand...
> 
> She will be ok. She has passed the worst part of it already thankfully! Yeah I'm sure you will get back on a normal cycle at some point. You know freakily what did it for me? Having a baby.. WEIRD, right? It took a few months after I stopped breastfeeding to get normal cycles again but crazily enough, they started to get more regular and more regular until they just hovered around 27-29 days. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Really weird! What were your cycles like before pregnancy/breastfeeding??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea where are youuu? You haven't been chatting with us! Hehe
> 
> I'm off to the gym! :)
> 
> I'm here I'm here! Sorry I work mon- fri days so I am usually able to sneak on b&b to update :D we had a very busy day at the clinic today so no downtime.
> 
> Haus I know it is a pain in the rear but I would try to keep up with temping... You can do it! I know it give you more info on these crazy cycles you have been having. I feel so blessed to have 28 day cycles- I wish I could snap my fingers so you all could too. It must be so frustrating for you girls :( :(
> 
> I have to say that I only tried bc for 1 year and I HATED it so I just stopped taking it. It made me hormonal and crazy :wacko: my mom took it for like 20 something years because she had ovarian cysts and it helped prevent them. She is 53 and still takes it because her body freaked out on her when she tried getting off them. Now she is trying to wean herself off but it has been horrible :( I will never again take those damn things!
> 
> I'm back for a bit then LO has speech therapy in a bit then I can chat more. Hope everyone's Monday is going all right!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have 28 day cycles :( I actually had them from the very start (age 12/13) which I've been told is rare lol. I hate birth control, it was DH's idea and I did it because I thought it would be easier. 5 years later and I am screwed. :wacko: I can't explain how angry I am for taking the pill, but I can't change the past and can only hope my Doc can fix my cycles somehow...:( I'm temping when I remember lol. Right now my chart looks like an 'N' on a slant lol
> 
> I've heard of older ladies taking bcp to help regulate their hormones, sorry that your mom is having a rough time :(Click to expand...
> 
> She will be ok. She has passed the worst part of it already thankfully! Yeah I'm sure you will get back on a normal cycle at some point. You know freakily what did it for me? Having a baby.. WEIRD, right? It took a few months after I stopped breastfeeding to get normal cycles again but crazily enough, they started to get more regular and more regular until they just hovered around 27-29 days. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Really weird! What were your cycles like before pregnancy/breastfeeding??Click to expand...

They were irregular. I'd say anywhere from 28 to sometimes 40 something days. You know I didn't really keep track too much. They were definitely longer before though.


----------



## Hausfrau

There is still hope for me then lol :)

I'm on cd 37 now with no sign of AF. My last two cycles were 34 and 33 days :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm sure she will be showing her face soon enough :wacko:

Or better yet... you end up preggo!! ;)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Last nights TMI ick factor lol. I went to the bathroom to pee and went to wipe and there was a long clear cm sticky string. It was icky!!!! It reminded me something out of some horror movie with alien slime lol. Never had that happen when I just pee just when I have to push when I poo. On the good news though, I went to my class last night and I fliped my 231lb instructor. I wont be able to do my classes if I become pregnant. To much risks with martial arts to be doing it while pregnant.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I'm sure she will be showing her face soon enough :wacko:
> 
> Or better yet... you end up preggo!! ;)

The longest cycle I've had was 60 days hopefully I'm not heading there again :wacko: I doubt I'm pregnant :(

How do you manage to temp each morning? Is it a habit now? I mean to do it every morning, but before I know it I'm awake and getting up lol :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Last nights TMI ick factor lol. I went to the bathroom to pee and went to wipe and there was a long clear cm sticky string. It was icky!!!! It reminded me something out of some horror movie with alien slime lol. Never had that happen when I just pee just when I have to push when I poo. On the good news though, I went to my class last night and I fliped my 231lb instructor. I wont be able to do my classes if I become pregnant. To much risks with martial arts to be doing it while pregnant.

I've never had that before, hopefully it's a sign you're ovulating now! :)

That's crazy! Probably a good idea to never piss you off LOL


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel how did your appointment go??


----------



## Rachel789

ok so I am back from the dr. and she is going to run tests and see what is going on! 

They took my blood while I was there and are going to check my hormone levels and she also wants me to come back in for an ultra sound to see if I have any cysts on my ovaries. My appointment for the ultra sound is april 27th. She said if there are cysts she will have me go on bcp for three months to shrink them? That seems crazy to me because I don't want to go back on those things ever, ugh. Then after the 3 months on bcp I could take clomid. If there are no cysts though I could just start the clomid if I like.

She wrote me an prescription for provera and wants me to take it for the 10 days and have a AF before I do the ultra sound. The thing is I am on CD 44 and I have been having some cramps down below and a lot of cm so I really think I may O soon, I know I have been saying that all cycle but I think it may happen this time. So I don't know what to do about the provera, what do you ladies think? I have no experience with this drug so I have no clue what to do. 

I told her how my periods were pretty light and only lasted about 2.5 days, she thinks I havent had a proper bleed and the provera will help with that. I know I have ovulated in the past due to my charting but I didnt tell her that because she is really against temping (why are drs so against that??) Argg I don't know what to do but I am glad I am getting some help finally!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks Rachel! :) Did you have to ask for tests or did she suggest them?? I'm so nervous about having a new Doc and having him think I'm crazy lol :wacko:

I'm glad you're getting tests run, hopefully everything is fine! I can't believe Doctors are against temping! Wouldn't they like that you are aware of your body before running extra tests?? Lol :wacko: 

I have no experience with provera sorry. Maybe hold off and see if you are in fact ovulating soon? Ugh hope you never have to go back on bcp again. I told DH I'd have 10 kids before using it again! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: I hear you on that! I don't ever want to go back on bcp. But I guess from what she is saying if I have cysts they need to go away before taking clomid because that could cause issues. I just pray there are no freakin cysts!! I would be so upset to have to stop TTC for 3 whole months :(

I think I am going to watch my temps for a few more days maybe start doing opks the next few days and if nothing happens by CD 48 or so I will just be done with this cycle and take the provera because lets face it if it has gone this long who knows if I will even O at that point.


----------



## Hausfrau

Fingers crossed that there are cysts. When I was younger I had an awful sharp pain that made me scream (omg it was awful!) and my Doctor told me it was an ovarian cyst bursting...I'm kinda worried about cysts too. Have you had any pain like that?

I think that's a smart idea, then at least you've tried everything you can first. :)


----------



## Rachel789

I can't say I have had any severe pains but I do get the random mild cramping here and there throughout my cycle, no clue what that could mean. ??


----------



## Rachel789

When is your dr. appt?


----------



## Hausfrau

Mine isn't until the 16th :( Since I'm seeing a new Doctor the first appointment is an interview appointment (do they do this in the US??) We'll go over my family medical history and I'll get a chance to ask questions. I'm planning on asking for bloodwork and giving him a brief overview of my cycles. I should be able to set up an appointment for a week later to get results and discuss things more.


----------



## Rachel789

My first appt with my gyno which was last year for my annual exam I had an interview with her before but then had the exam straight after, so it seems we do something similar here in the US. Your appt. will be here before you know it!

It was funny because I was telling the nurse I had long irregular cycles and then she asked when my LMP was and I said Feb 20th and she was like "whoa that is a long cycle!" And I'm like yea, I wasnt exagerrating! :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Here we generally only interview with a family doc (my experience). I like getting my family history out there and we typically get bloodwork too. Our healthcare systems are so different, yet so similar hehe. The appointment seems to be taking forever to get here and I am so nervous! Lol

:rofl: Yeah, my LMP was Feb 27th! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Whoa you are not far behind me!


----------



## Hausfrau

Yep cd 37! :( I may lose it if I see cd 60 again!! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

At least in your case there is a chance you O'ed for me since I temp I know I havent even O'ed yet so best case scenario my cycle will be 56-57 days long :wacko: Thats why I am just going to take the provera if nothing happens by Friday or Saturday, screw this stupid cycle!


----------



## Hausfrau

What's confusing with my cycle is I keep having LH surges. Usually around cd 10-13 and then again on cd 20-22 (I'm pretty sure the last one is when I actually ovulate). This month I had the usual cd 10-13 surge, but the second was earlier then usual. So if I did ovulate I should have AF by now :(

I'm in the screw this cycle camp too! I don't get why I'm going through this. I eat well, am physically fit, don't smoke and hardly drink. Seriously what the hel??!! Lol I treat my body well but it loves to screw with me lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! Rachel, I'm glad your doc appt finally got here! Fingers crossed that there are no cysts!! Keep us updated

Haus are you still spotting? How about opks. Still getting positives?


----------



## Rachel789

I am the same...I am in shape, eat healthy exercise 5 days or more a week. I don't get why my body doesn't work like it should :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Isn't that always the case? Never fair is it :(


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Ugh bad day. I didn't go to my martial arts class went to an orantation and almost fainted, at first it started with the one who was speaking voice kept sounding really far away then next came tunnel vision and light headedness, then I decided it would be best that I moved away from the group and almost fell, wanted to leave the room but couldn't make it so I had to squat down and put my head between my knees. I wanted to cry when it was all said and done as well as walk out but I finished the orantation but I wont be working as a server at the hotel.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Isn't that always the case? Never fair is it :(

Unfortunatly that is so true :wacko:




sweetpea417 said:


> Hi ladies! Rachel, I'm glad your doc appt finally got here! Fingers crossed that there are no cysts!! Keep us updated
> 
> Haus are you still spotting? How about opks. Still getting positives?

Nope no more spotting thankfully! I haven't been doing opks since, I'm really over this cycle and am waiting (im)patiently for AF lol


----------



## dan-o

9dpo & BFN this morning :dohh:

Expecting AF to rear her ugly head either tomorrow or friday. Hoping she'll be gone by our wedding anniversary on Monday!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay it sounds like you are finally going to get things sorted Rachel! I hope you do O naturally, but at least you can have an end to this cycle if you don't. I hope you dont have any cysts though, going back on bc is not a nice option!


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning ladies! Cycle Day 6 and bored here  How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning ladies! Cycle Day 6 and bored here  How is everyone doing today?

I managed to temp today and my temp seems to be going down, so I guess AF is on the way!

I'll gladly take your cd 6!! Lol :)


----------



## Hausfrau

dan-o said:


> 9dpo & BFN this morning :dohh:
> 
> Expecting AF to rear her ugly head either tomorrow or friday. Hoping she'll be gone by our wedding anniversary on Monday!

9dpo is still a bit early, right? I wouldn't expect AF just yet :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Cycle Day 6 and bored here  How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I managed to temp today and my temp seems to be going down, so I guess AF is on the way!
> 
> I'll gladly take your cd 6!! Lol :)Click to expand...

Yeah I am trying to keep myself busy to hurry along this waiting period. I need to do more activities to pass the time so I won't go completely bonkers waiting to O and then waiting to :test: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

I know the feeling!! Lol

Are the tests bought yet??? :)


----------



## horseypants

lbkmom and dan-o, nice to see yous!

mom, sorry to hear about your orientation :( hang in there

o, the timing sounds like it'll work. good luck holding out for not af but bfp (fingers crossed for you!!!) <3

morning everyone :)

my paranoid ass is always worried about something but i'm *still* forcing myself to chill!!!!!!

oh says he's going to propose before he leaves for a new york trip with his dad. isn't that romantic. i hope i get a ring. so let's see.... he's leaving april 20th, so i gotta try to dress cute all the time before then and get ready to act like a pageant lady like I had no idea and am so suprised and overwhelmed with joy like, "OMG, I can't believe how blessed I am!" (Tears of happiness that only smudge my mascara a little, some breathlessness, etc.) I'm practicing my acting in the mirror. wish me luck with that. LOL

he's been wearing the ring I got him, so that's kinda cute :) it's funny when people ask him about it and he has to explain. i told him let them know it's a symbol of my undying love.

and as long as i'm rehearsing, what do i say? do i say yes, or do i say, i'm so happy i get to be engaged to you indefinitely? cause really, that's closer to the truth. because of some really complicated stuff, there's no chance of us actually getting married for another year or so. ...i guess i say yes and we sort out the details as we go, right? :p


----------



## babyfeva

Horseypants- what exciting news. I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## rmsh1

I am like sweetpea, just waiting to O. Currently CD7, and time is dragging

Ohhhh Horsey, a proposal coming up? I dont think my OH and I will ever get married, and it doesnt really bother me too much.


----------



## starbird

Hey guys hows it going


----------



## horseypants

rmsh1, i think so and i hope so! my oh and i are not cool enough to pull off the unmarried stuff, partially cause my parents are super traditional and would give me grief about being with child. in fact, they told me not to have a baby at all, but im 33 for gods sake so i had to try for #1 asap. then when it took over a year... well, you know, im thrilled regardless of what they think. my dad told me about a nightmare he had that i was pregnant about a year ago. my mom said "dont you dare" and when i miscarried last time, she said something like it's a good thing, etc. i really want to be able to tell them and answer all their concerns with "yeah we thought of that" type responses. in my heart, i think being unmarried is better. i've always said i wouldnt get married unless gay people get to. oh and i are both bisexual actually, so we didnt want to give in to hypocrisy if it makes any sense. i can not deny though. i want a pretty ring. i just have to make peace with the fact that i can't help buying in to some things....

hey starbird. missed you :(

where you been? how you been? how's everyone, especially dd?


----------



## rmsh1

I am sorry your parents are not more supportive! Luckily my parents dont seem to mind we are not married. It never gets mentioned, whereas my mum is forever asking for grandchildren. So babies are far more important than marriage for her LOL That suits me Even if we did get married, it would be the most simple affair ever, I wouldn't spend money on it. I think after being together 6 years, we are happy with how things are :)


----------



## rmsh1

starbird said:


> Hey guys hows it going

Hi Starbird!


----------



## starbird

Well had my hsg yesterday and right tube is clear but left tube showed dye in the tube but didnt come out, so guess I will know more later. But doc said if not pg this month then clomid next month. I see alot has been going on, your pg yaaa how about haus? Iam waiting to ovulate so bored out of my mind and just wanting to get this cycle over since I dont think this will be my month. I cant remember which ovary i ovulated from last month, hope it was my left(blocked side) and this will be my right month but never know and my body seems to hate me lol


----------



## starbird

rmsh1 said:


> starbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys hows it going
> 
> Hi Starbird!Click to expand...

Hello


----------



## horseypants

yes, i'm pg. i almost feel bad busting in here all the time and blabbing about it but you guys are my friends and i miss you even when im just lurking. i like hearing you talk amongst yourselves. and what i've gathered is that dan o is in the 2ww, rachel is waiting to o but got to see the doc recently, haus is wanting this cycle to be over. sweetpea's in here too, a few posts up. babyfeva's pg! we havent heard from ashley walton in a little while and kristina hasn't been around. sounds like work picked up for her.

glad to hear your doc had some good news for you and you are on the road to trying some new things too. clomid is supposed to be great. i had a friend who used it and got pg after years trying. my bf asked about you last week. he likes to make conversation with me in the evenings by asking me how you all are :) glad you're back.


----------



## starbird

Well holy crap alot of pg girls lol why is haus wanting cycle to be over with lol. Yeah we have been trying to ease up on the whole ttc thing since this month is really a idk. Hubbys been busy building bumpers and sliders so having a lot of free time on my hands makes my mind wonder  hows the pg going? I bet you guys are so excited! I am very happy for you guys! And cant wait to find out if baby is a boy or girl.


----------



## Hausfrau

starbird said:


> Well had my hsg yesterday and right tube is clear but left tube showed dye in the tube but didnt come out, so guess I will know more later. But doc said if not pg this month then clomid next month. I see alot has been going on, your pg yaaa how about haus? Iam waiting to ovulate so bored out of my mind and just wanting to get this cycle over since I dont think this will be my month. I cant remember which ovary i ovulated from last month, hope it was my left(blocked side) and this will be my right month but never know and my body seems to hate me lol

Welcome back starbird! :) Fingers crossed that you conceive this month and don't have to take any meds :)

I can say with all honesty I have no clue what is going on with me lol. I'm on cd 38 with no sign of AF :wacko: I want this cycle to end because it's been rough! I don't know for certain that I've ovulated and the spotting... :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey starbird!

Horsey I am sorry to hear about all the bs with your family :( so not cool! But nonetheless, you are having a baby marriage or not and your parents will just have to deal. Usually once a baby comes all that stuff goes out the window anyway. But yay to hear about the upcoming engagement!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus- yes I have bought all my tests for this month already ;) I got like 25 tests stashed in my bathroom drawer :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> rmsh1, i think so and i hope so! my oh and i are not cool enough to pull off the unmarried stuff, partially cause my parents are super traditional and would give me grief about being with child. in fact, they told me not to have a baby at all, but im 33 for gods sake so i had to try for #1 asap. then when it took over a year... well, you know, im thrilled regardless of what they think. my dad told me about a nightmare he had that i was pregnant about a year ago. my mom said "dont you dare" and when i miscarried last time, she said something like it's a good thing, etc. i really want to be able to tell them and answer all their concerns with "yeah we thought of that" type responses. in my heart, i think being unmarried is better. i've always said i wouldnt get married unless gay people get to. oh and i are both bisexual actually, so we didnt want to give in to hypocrisy if it makes any sense. i can not deny though. i want a pretty ring. i just have to make peace with the fact that i can't help buying in to some things....
> 
> hey starbird. missed you :(
> 
> where you been? how you been? how's everyone, especially dd?

Don't rush to get married to please your parents, if being unmarried feels right for you both at the moment, stay unmarried. I was going to say that I couldn't believe your mom would be so nasty about you expecting, but I can because my mom can be the exact same way. :(

Post pics of your ring when he proposes! :) My DH didn't propose to me (I'm green with envy! Lol) We talked about it and our convo kinda went like this:

Me: So are we ever going to get married?
Him: I want to
Me: Let's get married then!
Him: Okay! 

:nope: <---- This is the closest smiley to 'shaking my head' lol We were young university students back then lol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus- yes I have bought all my tests for this month already ;) I got like 25 tests stashed in my bathroom drawer :rofl: :rofl:


Yay! Now to sit back and wait for your pics! Lol :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I just wanted to stop in and say hi and that I have been thinking about you and miss you guys. I haven't been feeling well. I hit 9 weeks and my birthday is a week from today so I have something to look forward to. Plus, I have a DR appt next week and hope to hear the baby's heartbeat. :) 
I wish you all luck again this month!! :)


----------



## Rachel789

ashleywalton said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to stop in and say hi and that I have been thinking about you and miss you guys. I haven't been feeling well. I hit 9 weeks and my birthday is a week from today so I have something to look forward to. Plus, I have a DR appt next week and hope to hear the baby's heartbeat. :)
> I wish you all luck again this month!! :)

That's exciting, I hope you are able to hear the heartbeat keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Well girls CD 46 still no sign of O coming. I think I am going to throw in the towel tomorrow or Saturday and take the provera. My body just does not want to cooperate for me so I guess I have to take control and end this cycle without O'ing. It sucks but who knows how much longer this could go on for really. I am really looking forward to my ultrasound and bloodwork results in a few weeks and hoping for no cysts so I can get started on Clomid soon and then hopefully have shorter cycles and get pregnant asap! :happydance:

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## rmsh1

I am good thanks. I hope by taking the provera your body gets a good kick start to get your cycles back on track. Maybe your body just needs a reboot?

I decided to treat myself today. I have no work for a week over Easter, and my OH is working, so I took myself off to do some shopping. Got two new dresses and a few tops, plus some good steak, salad and chips for dinner with a nice bottle of french red wine. Nice way to start a long weekend :)


----------



## Rachel789

That sounds great! I just bought a couple new dresses for myself as well last weekend. It always makes me feel better to get new things. Your dinner sounds like it will be amazing, I am jealous :)


----------



## rmsh1

I have bought the dresses in anticipation of summer coming LOL! We had a great March for London, but has turned cold again now, typically. But shopping was fun!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Rachel! I am hoping the provera works wonders for you and you can start the clomid soon. 

rmsh1- your dinner sounds amazing! I wish I had a little extra $$ right now to go shopping. Retail therapy is always a big pick me up!

ashley! I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well :( Keep us posted on that heartbeat!

I am doing ok today. CD 7 still in the boring phase of my cycle. Get to start using opks around Mon. In other news, the brakes went out on my truck (only vehicle we own) so I am borrowing my mother in laws car right now :( We have had a very hard month financially with surgeries, the IRS and car problems. I hate feeling so broke all the time :(
Our anniversary is in 2 weeks and it looks like we wont even get to celebrate it. Plus I feel like all the stress is gonna hinder our pregnancy chances. I could definitely use some luck right now!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: sweetpea!!


My shopping spree was a budget one, I shop at the cheaper stores LOL 

Sending luck your way though, I hate those months where money just disappears on bills or things that go wrong :(


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry to hear about all the troubles you are having sweetpea! :hugs: I hope things turn around for you really soon :)


----------



## Rachel789

Our Air conditioner is broken and is going to cost us a lot to fix it so I feel your pain. I have had to sit in this house while it has been almost 90 degrees outside the past few days, it has been brutal! My house is only 3 years old so the equiptment is somewhat new so we are irritated to say the least :growlmad:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Yay Rachel! I am hoping the provera works wonders for you and you can start the clomid soon.
> 
> rmsh1- your dinner sounds amazing! I wish I had a little extra $$ right now to go shopping. Retail therapy is always a big pick me up!
> 
> ashley! I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well :( Keep us posted on that heartbeat!
> 
> I am doing ok today. CD 7 still in the boring phase of my cycle. Get to start using opks around Mon. In other news, the brakes went out on my truck (only vehicle we own) so I am borrowing my mother in laws car right now :( We have had a very hard month financially with surgeries, the IRS and car problems. I hate feeling so broke all the time :(
> Our anniversary is in 2 weeks and it looks like we wont even get to celebrate it. Plus I feel like all the stress is gonna hinder our pregnancy chances. I could definitely use some luck right now!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't drive so I don't really know how it feels to not have a vechile, but hopefully it gets fixed quickly. :) My DH is a Chartered Accountant and fortunatly the only time we have to deal with CRA (our IRS) is at work for his clients. Are you having any issues that I could ask DH about?? I believe he understands US taxation.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Our Air conditioner is broken and is going to cost us a lot to fix it so I feel your pain. I have had to sit in this house while it has been almost 90 degrees outside the past few days, it has been brutal! My house is only 3 years old so the equiptment is somewhat new so we are irritated to say the least :growlmad:

That's awful! I can barely stand warm temps (I'm Canadian! Lol) and 90 (30 celcuis for us) alll day may just kill me lol:wacko:

Do you have any new home warranty?? When we bought our new condo we were given three years where they would fix any issues within the property.

CD 39 for me, are you taking the provera today??


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to stop in and say hi and that I have been thinking about you and miss you guys. I haven't been feeling well. I hit 9 weeks and my birthday is a week from today so I have something to look forward to. Plus, I have a DR appt next week and hope to hear the baby's heartbeat. :)
> I wish you all luck again this month!! :)

Good to hear from you! :) Hopefully you get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Rachel789

Ok so I took an OPK today I took three because the first one confused me and here is pictures of all three. The first one looks like it may be positive but I don't think the next two are. What do you girls think? I have had a lot of near positives this cycle so I don't think I should read much into this right? I should probably just continue on with the provera today? :shrug:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20april%205/011.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20april%205/012.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20april%205/013.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Our Air conditioner is broken and is going to cost us a lot to fix it so I feel your pain. I have had to sit in this house while it has been almost 90 degrees outside the past few days, it has been brutal! My house is only 3 years old so the equiptment is somewhat new so we are irritated to say the least :growlmad:
> 
> That's awful! I can barely stand warm temps (I'm Canadian! Lol) and 90 (30 celcuis for us) alll day may just kill me lol:wacko:
> 
> Do you have any new home warranty?? When we bought our new condo we were given three years where they would fix any issues within the property.
> 
> CD 39 for me, are you taking the provera today??Click to expand...

Nope the cheap ass builders only cover 1 year. It is so ridiculous. The part is covered by the manufacturer of the unit but we still have to pay for the expensive labor. And to top it off I called them yesterday to confirm our appt and then today no one showed so I called and they said they had no record of our appt. ???? Are you kidding me?!? How stupid so now we have to wait until Saturday to get it fixed :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, 
i'm so sorry you're having bad luck with the car and the other setbacks :( I bet things are going to look up soon :hugs:

see.....

:holly:

:p

?

rachely rachel, argh. air conditioner. SUCK.

that first opk looks positive to me. i dont know what you should do. it could be you just geared up, or it could have been the real thing. there's no way to know until two weeks later, which obviously doesn't help you today. i can tell you that some of my opks that looked like that were the real thing in hind sight, and there was at least one that wasnt. frustrating, i know. one philosophy would be go ahead with the provera cause fresher lining theoretically makes for easier implantation. i'd say it's a toss up and really a matter of what feels like the right thing to you.

haus, you said a buncha sweet things to me above. thank you <3 you are right as usual. 
that's a sweet story of you and your dh. thank you for telling it. it's kind of adorable and fits the description of him as a very straightforward fellow! i think you guys scored when u found eachother and wasted no time! 

how do get around without a car? i am addicted to mine.

rmsh - i bought a cheapy dress at ross for 12 dollars and have worn it five times in two weeks lol. yay spring shopping. .... uhhhh, in fact im wearing it right now :) and plan to again on easter this weekend.

dan-o :test:

lbkmom, how are you sweety?

ashley walton, sounds like the morning sickness has set in for you. i am jealous lol. but seriously, hope you feel better. tell us what you see at your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and keep us in the loop :).

guys, my bf has a really funny last name. i think we should change both of our names to horseypants. i love people calling me horsey. love it.

hehehhehhh. but seriously. have i mentioned that lo gets my last name. yeah that's right. stoked. i asked bf to change his last name and take mine too. so far no cigar.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for your input horsey! How are you feeling?

I think I am just going to make a decision and stick to it. I think I will just take the provera like my dr. told me to. (I think she knows more than I do :haha:) Maybe I will get a fresh start and it will get things going! I have had a lot of opks look similar to these throughout my cycle anyway so there is no gaurantee it even means anything.


----------



## Rachel789

My dr. said if I do happen to get pregnant and take the provera it wouldnt hurt anything so I will start the provera tonight and BD one more time just to be safe!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Our Air conditioner is broken and is going to cost us a lot to fix it so I feel your pain. I have had to sit in this house while it has been almost 90 degrees outside the past few days, it has been brutal! My house is only 3 years old so the equiptment is somewhat new so we are irritated to say the least :growlmad:
> 
> That's awful! I can barely stand warm temps (I'm Canadian! Lol) and 90 (30 celcuis for us) alll day may just kill me lol:wacko:
> 
> Do you have any new home warranty?? When we bought our new condo we were given three years where they would fix any issues within the property.
> 
> CD 39 for me, are you taking the provera today??Click to expand...
> 
> Nope the cheap ass builders only cover 1 year. It is so ridiculous. The part is covered by the manufacturer of the unit but we still have to pay for the expensive labor. And to top it off I called them yesterday to confirm our appt and then today no one showed so I called and they said they had no record of our appt. ???? Are you kidding me?!? How stupid so now we have to wait until Saturday to get it fixed :dohh: :wacko:Click to expand...

Omg I would be so angry! I went through something similar in the first few months of living in our new condo. I would make appointments to take care of issues and have noone show up OR have them show up hours later. I was always forgiving and nice about it until it kept happening - I'm not a rough person and hate confrontation but argh they pushed all my buttons lol. I would keep track of eveything.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> My dr. said if I do happen to get pregnant and take the provera it wouldnt hurt anything so I will start the provera tonight and BD one more time just to be safe!

I agree with horsey that the first opk looks positive. :) If the provera won't hurt anything, I'd BD and take it. Good luck! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> sweetpea,
> i'm so sorry you're having bad luck with the car and the other setbacks :( I bet things are going to look up soon :hugs:
> 
> see.....
> 
> :holly:
> 
> :p
> 
> ?
> 
> rachely rachel, argh. air conditioner. SUCK.
> 
> that first opk looks positive to me. i dont know what you should do. it could be you just geared up, or it could have been the real thing. there's no way to know until two weeks later, which obviously doesn't help you today. i can tell you that some of my opks that looked like that were the real thing in hind sight, and there was at least one that wasnt. frustrating, i know. one philosophy would be go ahead with the provera cause fresher lining theoretically makes for easier implantation. i'd say it's a toss up and really a matter of what feels like the right thing to you.
> 
> haus, you said a buncha sweet things to me above. thank you <3 you are right as usual.
> that's a sweet story of you and your dh. thank you for telling it. it's kind of adorable and fits the description of him as a very straightforward fellow! i think you guys scored when u found eachother and wasted no time!
> 
> how do get around without a car? i am addicted to mine.
> 
> rmsh - i bought a cheapy dress at ross for 12 dollars and have work in five times in two weeks lol. yay spring shopping. .... uhhhh, in fact im wearing it right now :) and plan to again on easter this weekend.
> 
> dan-o :test:
> 
> lbkmom, how are you sweety?
> 
> ashley walton, sounds like the morning sickness has set in for you. i am jealous lol. but seriously, hope you feel better. tell us what you see at your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and keep us in the loop :).
> 
> guys, my bf has a really funny last name. i think we should change both of our names to horseypants. i love people calling me horsey. love it.
> 
> hehehhehhh. but seriously. have i mentioned that lo gets my last name. yeah that's right. stoked. i asked bf to change his last name and take mine too. so far no cigar.

You are welcome! :) I also wanted to say you should get married in Canada, gay marriage is 100% legal here so you wouldn't be a hypocrite lol :) Hate speech (including gay slurs) is not tolerated. I'm straight, but love that our country is so liberal

We have a very German last name (your DH is German too so you probably feel my pain lol) :) Rose Horseypants has a ring to it! Make it happen! :) People here call me Haus (my BnB name is hausfrau = housewife) the German word for house is Hause, it's funny but I like it lol :) You all can keep calling me haus I just wanted to explain lol :)

Omg so many smilies!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Sore today, got my white belt so the soreness is welcome lol


----------



## horseypants

Wow u r a badass


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Lol nah wont be a badass until I reach the black belt. Lol :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey ladies sorry I've been absent all day! Thank you all for your kind words and hugs! I've been entertaining LO all evening and DH has been changing the brakes on our truck. He may have just fixed them just needs to "bleed the brakes" is what he told me. Whatever that means! Lol I am glad men know about these things cause I don't have a clue :wacko:

I'm exhausted now though my lil one wore me out  

Horsey- I LOVE the notion of Rose and baby horseypants :) it has a nice ring to it!

Haus- no the taxes were our fault- something about the way DH claimed his this year messed us up. Just gonna have to pay for it but we've corrected our W4 so it doesn't happen next time. Thank god we live in Alaska and we have Permanent Fund Dividend to bail us out at the end of the year :thumbup:

Rachel- I would definitely BD if you haven't yet. That first OPK looked positive to me!

LBKmom- go girl!


----------



## horseypants

White belt means u can kick some ass in self defense tho yeah?


----------



## Rachel789

We Bd'ed last night and I also took my first provera pill. I think because the other two opks looked negative that first one was just a fluke. And I have had a few this cycle that looked close to pos and I never O'ed so that's why I just gave in and took the provera. I am done with the guessing games. On to cycle 6!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Thanks sweetpea,
horsey, white belt means you did what you were suppose to in your first class and your a beginner. I know some moves and mix those with my pt training for becoming a correctional officer I should do really good in taking someone down lol.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

horseypants-I won't be having a scan until I'm 14-16 weeks. I go to the DR one week from today and I know he'll use a doppler to hear heartbeat though. MS is not fun, I am praying it goes away completely once I hit 2nd trimester.


----------



## horseypants

hi everyone. i have bad news. i have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, don't know for sure and probably wont for a week, but i suspect mc. i had a huge fight with the bf about him having told his ex (remember the one who texted him a boob/newborn picture) that the reason he didn't go to see her and her baby before she moved is that i had a miscarriage. i asked him not even to talk to her after the boob picture. i feel like he sold me out to keep his relationship with her going. i was expecting a proposal, like in a week or two. i thought things were going to work out. anyway, i got really mad and threw a fit. threw his clothes out of the closet, screaming yelling how could you etc. then bam. blood. sobbed and bled for five minutes. it felt like a nightmare. then it stopped. went to bed crying, woke up yelled some more about how he ruined my life and always chose other women over me. no more bleeding since then. we had a lot of plans. happy things with his family for easter tomorrow and the day after... i can't deal. i am at work trying not to let anyone see that i am totally losing it. i couldn't get anyone to fill in for me. i should maybe stop crying and go tomorrow but i jsut cant fake it. i feel like an imposter in my relationship with bf and i am not happy. i am miserable and i dont want to be psycho easter rosy. so that's what's up with me. hopefully it will pass and i will feel stupid for how dramatic i am. this thread is a mess too cause i said i'd update a ton of stuff for everyone... but ive been so worried all the time, i cant wrap my head around stuff. i was being so careful. i didnt want to jinx it.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> We Bd'ed last night and I also took my first provera pill. I think because the other two opks looked negative that first one was just a fluke. And I have had a few this cycle that looked close to pos and I never O'ed so that's why I just gave in and took the provera. I am done with the guessing games. On to cycle 6!

Can you let me know how the provera works for you? 

I'm so frustrated with this cycle! CD 40! Absolutly no sign of AF :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

OMG huge :hug: to you horseypants :hugs:

So sorry to hear of your fight with OH :(

Hopefully the bleeding is just some first tri bleeding and beanie is still snuggled in tight.

xxx


----------



## Hausfrau

:hugs: Update us after your appointment if you can. 

I have everything crossed that it's just due to stress and nothing serious! :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Dan-o thanks. :)

Haus & everyone I subjected to my post, just got done with the doc. He was a trip. Mad scientist type which made it entertaining even though I had to try really hard not to cry. He said be as optimistic as you can! It's a wait and see situation. A friend of mine said if the sac looks good, I can be hopeful, and it did. Blood test says I'm still prego. We'll check that in a week and I have an ultrasound on April 17, so if it's all good, I could see a heartbeat and look back on this shaking my head with a horseypants smile.


----------



## Hausfrau

If the sac looks good and blood tests are still confirming you're pregnant then it sounds like things are okay? :) I guess you won't really know for sure for awhile though :wacko: 

How are you feeling now??


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I just sent you a message! Big big:hugs: sweetie I am so sorry to hear about the fight :( I'm glad to hear that bean is snug and tight. I know you have a fighter in there!

You can tell us anything at anytime :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Horsey I just sent you a message! Big big:hugs: sweetie I am so sorry to hear about the fight :( I'm glad to hear that bean is snug and tight. I know you have a fighter in there!
> 
> You can tell us anything at anytime :hugs:

Agreed, I sent her a pm saying the same thing. :)

How are you doing sweetpea?? I'm so jealous that you're waiting to o AND on a single digit cd! Lol :wacko:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi may i join u guys. im on cycle day 14 i think and should of o or oing really soon.. i have a normal 28 day cycle


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Horsey I just sent you a message! Big big:hugs: sweetie I am so sorry to hear about the fight :( I'm glad to hear that bean is snug and tight. I know you have a fighter in there!
> 
> You can tell us anything at anytime :hugs:
> 
> Agreed, I sent her a pm saying the same thing. :)
> 
> How are you doing sweetpea?? I'm so jealous that you're waiting to o AND on a single digit cd! Lol :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey haus! I'm doing ok. I've been super busy the last couple days just trying to work out vehicle situations and work has been sla-aaaamed! I feel like I'll finally get to relax tomorrow after the morning shift at the clinic. Plus I *think* DH will have the brakes fixed tonight. I feel exhausted the past couple days though. I am ready to O I think next Thursday is the day if my cycle is on track.

How are you doing?


----------



## sweetpea417

bbygurl719 said:


> Hi may i join u guys. im on cycle day 14 i think and should of o or oing really soon.. i have a normal 28 day cycle

Welcome!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Horsey I just sent you a message! Big big:hugs: sweetie I am so sorry to hear about the fight :( I'm glad to hear that bean is snug and tight. I know you have a fighter in there!
> 
> You can tell us anything at anytime :hugs:
> 
> Agreed, I sent her a pm saying the same thing. :)
> 
> How are you doing sweetpea?? I'm so jealous that you're waiting to o AND on a single digit cd! Lol :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey haus! I'm doing ok. I've been super busy the last couple days just trying to work out vehicle situations and work has been sla-aaaamed! I feel like I'll finally get to relax tomorrow after the morning shift at the clinic. Plus I *think* DH will have the brakes fixed tonight. I feel exhausted the past couple days though. I am ready to O I think next Thursday is the day if my cycle is on track.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

You guys have a lot of stress at the moment I'd be exhausted too! 

I'm really just frustrated, I'm tired of my cycle (cd 40!) and really worried my new Doc is going to think I'm crazy lol :wacko: Plus I called my mom this morning and really shouldn't have. If you ever need someone to make you feel bad let me know and I'll give you her number. :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yikes! Sorry haus :( I wish your af would just come already for you :( did you say before that you've had cycles this long before?


----------



## Hausfrau

I've had a 60 and 59 day cycle before. :( My temps are crazy too. I went from 97.2 to 96.1 to 96.3 to 96.8. I want them to just drop already!

How to I change my temps to celcuis?? We don't use fahrenheit here lol (I saw how to do this on the mobile version but I am missing it on the regular version) :wacko:

ETA: Nevermind, I'll keep it as it is. My thermo is in fahrenheit anyways, it's just easier to see a temp in celcuis for me lol


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Horseypants!!

I hope you and your bf manage to sort things out, and it sounds like your little bean is well and truely stuck in there!! xxx


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants said:


> Dan-o thanks. :)
> 
> Haus & everyone I subjected to my post, just got done with the doc. He was a trip. Mad scientist type which made it entertaining even though I had to try really hard not to cry. He said be as optimistic as you can! It's a wait and see situation. A friend of mine said if the sac looks good, I can be hopeful, and it did. Blood test says I'm still prego. We'll check that in a week and I have an ultrasound on April 17, so if it's all good, I could see a heartbeat and look back on this shaking my head with a horseypants smile.

Horsey I know it is hard but try your best not to worry, worrying won't help anything. I am sure everything will turn out fine :thumbup: I hope you are feeling better and are able to with things out with your OH.


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> We Bd'ed last night and I also took my first provera pill. I think because the other two opks looked negative that first one was just a fluke. And I have had a few this cycle that looked close to pos and I never O'ed so that's why I just gave in and took the provera. I am done with the guessing games. On to cycle 6!
> 
> Can you let me know how the provera works for you?
> 
> I'm so frustrated with this cycle! CD 40! Absolutly no sign of AF :wacko:Click to expand...

I will def keep you posted on how it ends up working for me. I took my 2nd pill last night so I have 8 more to go. I am still having ewcm today which is weird so just in case my body was on its way to o'ing and the provera didn't stop it we BD'ed again this a.m. But I know it likely doesnt mean anything. 

So far I have no side effects to speak of from the provera so thats good :thumbup: I thought my temp would have rised from it since it is progesterone but nothing has happened! Maybe it will show up after it is in my system for a few days.


----------



## horseypants

:bunny:haus, hang in there 
i couldnt help laugh about ur mom. if i called her it might actually make me feel better since i can not imagine anyone outdoing my mother in the "oh so supportive" challenge.

sweetpea, i can't help it I LOVE YOU
i hope the breaks are fixed 
get some rest in time to 
:sex:
and then
:holly:

bbygurl719, welcome! 
three words for you: 
easter :bunny: 
egg :sex: 
hunt :spermy:

dan-o <3
:dust:

rachel - thanks for detailing the provera for us
my situation is looking up a bit today and i'm in a much more positive mood. today will be the trials of life in keeping the non psycho mindset going through some intensely public family moments whilst cheering on my innards. some things make me think it's not over and some things make me think "i dont feel pregnant anymore." but eff that. it isn't over. the bf showed me some feelings last night. :( he is concerned about stuff. it was a good reminder and i think we are working it out.

all the ladies, have a beautiful day and weekend


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> :bunny:haus, hang in there
> i couldnt help laugh about ur mom. if i called her it might actually make me feel better since i can not imagine anyone outdoing my mother in the "oh so supportive" challenge.
> 
> sweetpea, i can't help it I LOVE YOU
> i hope the breaks are fixed
> get some rest in time to
> :sex:
> and then
> :holly:
> 
> bbygurl719, welcome!
> three words for you:
> easter :bunny:
> egg :sex:
> hunt :spermy:
> 
> dan-o <3
> :dust:
> 
> rachel - thanks for detailing the provera for us
> my situation is looking up a bit today and i'm in a much more positive mood. today will be the trials of life in keeping the non psycho mindset going through some intensely public family moments whilst cheering on my innards. some things make me think it's not over and some things make me think "i dont feel pregnant anymore." but eff that. it isn't over. the bf showed me some feelings last night. :( he is concerned about stuff. it was a good reminder and i think we are working it out.
> 
> all the ladies, have a beautiful day and weekend

:hug::friends:
:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## bbygurl719

ty u all for the welcomes and loved ur respone horseypants


----------



## paula181

:hi: i am on cycle day 33, i have Pcos so my cycles can vary from 28-100 days :grr: But recently they have been less then 40 days :dance:

xx


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> We Bd'ed last night and I also took my first provera pill. I think because the other two opks looked negative that first one was just a fluke. And I have had a few this cycle that looked close to pos and I never O'ed so that's why I just gave in and took the provera. I am done with the guessing games. On to cycle 6!
> 
> Can you let me know how the provera works for you?
> 
> I'm so frustrated with this cycle! CD 40! Absolutly no sign of AF :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I will def keep you posted on how it ends up working for me. I took my 2nd pill last night so I have 8 more to go. I am still having ewcm today which is weird so just in case my body was on its way to o'ing and the provera didn't stop it we BD'ed again this a.m. But I know it likely doesnt mean anything.
> 
> So far I have no side effects to speak of from the provera so thats good :thumbup: I thought my temp would have rised from it since it is progesterone but nothing has happened! Maybe it will show up after it is in my system for a few days.Click to expand...

Thanks! :) 

No side effects is definatly a good thing! :) Any sign of AF yet?? My DH is sure mine is coming soon because I'm so grumpy lol :blush:


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea, rmsh, lbkmom, horsey - how are you guys doing??


----------



## Hausfrau

paula181 said:


> :hi: i am on cycle day 33, i have Pcos so my cycles can vary from 28-100 days :grr: But recently they have been less then 40 days :dance:
> 
> xx

I was complaining about cycles that lasted 60 days, but 100?? Glad you're staying under 40! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning haus! I am doing fine. Still no car at the moment but hey! We did get surprise snow yesterday! Yep snow in April:growlmad: can you hear the sarcasm dripping? :rofl: :rofl: I want sunshine and warmer weather!

On a TTC note, I am on CD 10 today . Get to start my opks tomorrow so that is fun :) how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Hausfrau

We had snow a few days ago, but now it's nice and sunny (we can get snow anytime though lol) :wacko: Can you guys not use public transportation?

CD 10, jealous! Before you know it you'll be getting ready to test! :)

CD 42 for me, but like I said above DH is confident my AF is just around the corner as I'm really grumpy lol (I always get that way before AF) :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies

I am fine, had a nice lazy Easter Sunday. Nothing to report from me, only CD11, so still over a week til I expect O. Not going to use any OPKs until I see some watery CM


----------



## Hausfrau

Same here! Just enjoying a lazy easter :) I'm not religious so this is just an excuse to relax and eat chocolate hehe


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> We Bd'ed last night and I also took my first provera pill. I think because the other two opks looked negative that first one was just a fluke. And I have had a few this cycle that looked close to pos and I never O'ed so that's why I just gave in and took the provera. I am done with the guessing games. On to cycle 6!
> 
> Can you let me know how the provera works for you?
> 
> I'm so frustrated with this cycle! CD 40! Absolutly no sign of AF :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I will def keep you posted on how it ends up working for me. I took my 2nd pill last night so I have 8 more to go. I am still having ewcm today which is weird so just in case my body was on its way to o'ing and the provera didn't stop it we BD'ed again this a.m. But I know it likely doesnt mean anything.
> 
> So far I have no side effects to speak of from the provera so thats good :thumbup: I thought my temp would have rised from it since it is progesterone but nothing has happened! Maybe it will show up after it is in my system for a few days.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> No side effects is definatly a good thing! :) Any sign of AF yet?? My DH is sure mine is coming soon because I'm so grumpy lol :blush:Click to expand...

Tonight will be my 4th pill. I take 10 total and typically AF will show within 4-5 days after stopping your last dose. It can take as long as 2 weeks but typically it is faster. I hope you get your BFP or AF asap!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hehe I am having a lazy Easter Sunday too. Just gave LO her chocolate bunny. She is over the moon lol. Guess I am gonna be chasing her around the house all day due to all the sugar


----------



## Hausfrau

No easter bunny for me, BUT I have mini eggs! Do you guys have them in the US??


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep pretty sure we have those :) I have eaten waaaay too much chocolate today :blush: hahaha!


----------



## Hausfrau

I have a large bag of mini eggs in my cupboard lol. I know that the US has different chocolate then we do or the same things under different names. I didn't care for US chocolate - it tastes different then here and Europe (maybe I'm weird lol)

Ugh me too. I'm in a chocolate coma lol. Thankfully DH cooked a healthy dinner tonight lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> We Bd'ed last night and I also took my first provera pill. I think because the other two opks looked negative that first one was just a fluke. And I have had a few this cycle that looked close to pos and I never O'ed so that's why I just gave in and took the provera. I am done with the guessing games. On to cycle 6!
> 
> Can you let me know how the provera works for you?
> 
> I'm so frustrated with this cycle! CD 40! Absolutly no sign of AF :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I will def keep you posted on how it ends up working for me. I took my 2nd pill last night so I have 8 more to go. I am still having ewcm today which is weird so just in case my body was on its way to o'ing and the provera didn't stop it we BD'ed again this a.m. But I know it likely doesnt mean anything.
> 
> So far I have no side effects to speak of from the provera so thats good :thumbup: I thought my temp would have rised from it since it is progesterone but nothing has happened! Maybe it will show up after it is in my system for a few days.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> No side effects is definatly a good thing! :) Any sign of AF yet?? My DH is sure mine is coming soon because I'm so grumpy lol :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Tonight will be my 4th pill. I take 10 total and typically AF will show within 4-5 days after stopping your last dose. It can take as long as 2 weeks but typically it is faster. I hope you get your BFP or AF asap!Click to expand...

Have you noticed your temps rising yet? I remember you had said after the 2nd pill you hadn't noticed a difference, right?

Thanks, you too! :) To be honest I'm losing hope :wacko: my cycles are so erratic :(


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well I went to bed at 1130 and slept until 3 this morning. It is now 326, the reason I woke up is due to my abdominal pain. I had some slight discomfort last night but it didn't bother me in my sleep, tonight though it penetrated my dreams. So not only was I feeling the discomfort in person myself felt them in my dreams. Went to the bathroom figuring af was either here or about to be here a week and a half early but no blood, just pain. I will keep checking my Potty breaks and such.


----------



## rmsh1

I have mini eggs too!!!! Mmmmmmm I ate a couple before breakfast today.....


----------



## Rachel789

Well yesterday was one of my lowest temps my whole cycle and today my temp finally went up almost a whole degree. It seems the provera finally made a change in my temps. 

I would like to think I somehow O'ed because of the temp dip and I was still having ewcm then my temp went up a lot today but I know because I am on the provera O'ing would be realllllly unlikely at this point so odds are the provera caused this but good news is it seems it is working so hopefully I will get AF not long after I finish my last pill. I take my 5th one tonight so I will be halfway done after today!


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning ladies! I woke up still in a chocolate coma this morning :rofl: I am waaaay too tired to be up and going but I think I just need a nice cup of :coffee: 

Today's gonna be a busy one at the clinic I can feel it. On the up side, I can take an OPK later on today so I am excited about that. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I have mini eggs too!!!! Mmmmmmm I ate a couple before breakfast today.....


Me too! :blush:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Well yesterday was one of my lowest temps my whole cycle and today my temp finally went up almost a whole degree. It seems the provera finally made a change in my temps.
> 
> I would like to think I somehow O'ed because of the temp dip and I was still having ewcm then my temp went up a lot today but I know because I am on the provera O'ing would be realllllly unlikely at this point so odds are the provera caused this but good news is it seems it is working so hopefully I will get AF not long after I finish my last pill. I take my 5th one tonight so I will be halfway done after today!

That's great news! :) When is your next appointment?? I wish I had a definite sign my AF was on the way lol I'm at cd 43, you're on 50, right?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning ladies! I woke up still in a chocolate coma this morning :rofl: I am waaaay too tired to be up and going but I think I just need a nice cup of :coffee:
> 
> Today's gonna be a busy one at the clinic I can feel it. On the up side, I can take an OPK later on today so I am excited about that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Chocolate comas are the best! Hehe :)

Yay! I used an opk two days ago and it was almost positive :wacko: Just wish AF would come! Post pics so we can over analyze your opk! Lol :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yes please post opk pics sweetpea, Haus you also should be posting them. Do you have a link to your chart? I am bored entertain me with something :haha:

I hope you girls are doing well today!


----------



## Hausfrau

My chart looks so funny because I've missed days lol. I don't even know how to link my chart lol :wacko:

I'll probably break down and take an opk later on, if I do I'll post pics :)


----------



## Rachel789

Do you use FF? If so when you are looking at your chart underneath it there are multiple links one that is called "share". If you click that you will see link codes, just copy and paste it into your sig or just in a post so we can see.

Use the third code down on the list, the one that is for message boards.


----------



## rmsh1

I will be testing in just over a week, not 100% on the watery cm today, as we did Bd this morning. Already got my next 20 OPKs from amazon, and I can't quiet believe it but I bought some softcups - let's see if I am actually brave enough to use them


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard good things about soft cups, let me know how they work out for you. Once you start doing your OPKs post pics of them for us :) I have a lonnnnnnnnnng ways to go until I O again, who knows when that will ever be so I need to live vicariously through you girls. I need something to obsess over :rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

Oh I need to live through others cycles too, believe me. 

I am still very scared of the soft cups. I bought them but doesn't mean I will use them! I never even check my cervix or anything, so I am a bit unfamiliar with the territory. The idea of soft cups is fine, it is the getting it out again that I am worried about....


----------



## rmsh1

I will post pics of my OPKs too, if this watery cm keeps up I will test tomorrow, but I cannot really believe it is anything this early


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Oh I need to live through others cycles too, believe me.
> 
> I am still very scared of the soft cups. I bought them but doesn't mean I will use them! I never even check my cervix or anything, so I am a bit unfamiliar with the territory. The idea of soft cups is fine, it is the getting it out again that I am worried about....

I am terrified of trying soft cups, but with good reason. I won't scare anyone else with my horror story lol :)

What cd are you on??


----------



## Rachel789

I hope it means you will O soon! I am the same as you I have never even attempted to check my cervix, I know I will never be able to bring myself to do that. Checking my cm was hard enough for me to be ok with doing, although now that I have been doing it for awhile it doesnt bother me much anymore.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Do you use FF? If so when you are looking at your chart underneath it there are multiple links one that is called "share". If you click that you will see link codes, just copy and paste it into your sig or just in a post so we can see.
> 
> Use the third code down on the list, the one that is for message boards.

FF keeps freezing when I try and share my chart. :wacko: I'll try later when I'm not on my ipad.


----------



## rmsh1

I am on CD12, my chart is in my sig. I wanna hear your horror story! 

When I check my cm, it is a simple thing where I bear down and what comes out, I check! LOL I am lucky that around O time I produce a lot of cm, so checking it is really quite easy


----------



## Rachel789

ok sounds good! Even if you don't have temps every day it still may be helpful to look at. I have been charting since October so I know a lot about it at this point so maybe it will help if I can see it.


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I hope it means you will O soon! I am the same as you I have never even attempted to check my cervix, I know I will never be able to bring myself to do that. Checking my cm was hard enough for me to be ok with doing, although now that I have been doing it for awhile it doesnt bother me much anymore.

I dont know what it is that puts me off, but whenever I have had a smear, I always feel the scraping, and while it doesnt hurt, it is very uncomfortable, so I have no wish to play around with my cervix :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I am on CD12, my chart is in my sig. I wanna hear your horror story!
> 
> When I check my cm, it is a simple thing where I bear down and what comes out, I check! LOL I am lucky that around O time I produce a lot of cm, so checking it is really quite easy

I used something similar to a soft cup (diva cup), the suction was really good and the cup wouldn't come out! When I tried to pull it out the pain was increible it was like I was yanking my insides out lol I eventually had to grab scissors and cut the stem and a bit of the bottom off to relieve the pressure. From now on I refuse to use a soft cup or anything similar lol :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Ouch scissors! And the diva cups have little ends to pull dont they? Whereas the softcups dont, but are more latexy. Well I will see what I think when they come in the mail. No promises I will use them yet LOL


----------



## Hausfrau

Yep They have a little tab on the end that you can pull - this made it easier to cut the stupid thing outta me lol :)

Hope you have success with the soft cups! Also hope my story didn't scare you :(


----------



## rmsh1

Ha! No more scared than I already was LOL


----------



## Rachel789

:shock::shock::shock:whoa your story scared me! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Hausfrau

Sorry! :(

I want to be able to use them, but cannot go through that again lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey ladies! Well I've used the Softcups last cycle and while I was scared the first time (I almost couldn't get it out!) I was still able to and used another one the next night. The second time it came out easily. I think once you know how to position it right and where to snag the end, it isn't so bad. If DH and I BD tonight, I am gonna try one. I took an opk today and it was negative but I expected that. If I O on time, it should be Thursday or Friday. I will post opk pics later when I get home.


----------



## Rachel789

Where are those OPKs sweetpea? You better post those OPK pictures or else..... :gun::grr::trouble::devil:

:rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

Crap I forgot to post pics when I got home :wacko: I will tonight. Things got hectic last night sorry! BUT.... DH fixed the brakes on our truck :happydance: I am sooooo relieved!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Thats good news! :happydance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes! And we BD last night and used Softcups. I am really getting used to them. They are now a breeze to pop in and out. FX'd that they do the trick and help us get pregnant this month [-o&lt;


----------



## Rachel789

That is good you are comfortable with using them now. I don't know if I could use them but maybe one day I will be brave enough. :haha: If it helps you get your BFP then I will def be more tempted. When do you expect to o?


----------



## sweetpea417

Thursday or Friday. Hopefully Thurs :D


----------



## rmsh1

Ooooh I like the new chart links in sigs, very cool, I had to copy :)

Ahhh these silly soft cups, I just cant decide whether to try them, imagine if I couldn't get it out and had to go to the doc :blush:


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Ooooh I like the new chart links in sigs, very cool, I had to copy :)
> 
> Ahhh these silly soft cups, I just cant decide whether to try them, imagine if I couldn't get it out and had to go to the doc :blush:

Cool! How did you do that?


----------



## rmsh1

its under the chart sharing, but called chart thumbnail :)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus how are you doing today? Taken any opks lately? Any sign of O or AF yet? I hope something happens for you soon. Let me know if you need anymore help trying to figure out how to get your chart in your sig.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Haus how are you doing today? Taken any opks lately? Any sign of O or AF yet? I hope something happens for you soon. Let me know if you need anymore help trying to figure out how to get your chart in your sig.

Rachel I just took an opk and omg it was so dark! I actually squealed when I saw it lol. Mind you this is the third positive opk for me this cycle, but it is by far the darkest! :) I tried adding my chart again and it froze on me. I think FF may hate me lol. I'm going to give it another try tonight and will bug you for help! :)

How are you doing? You're more then halfway through the Provera now! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

My opks! They were that dark within seconds. After 5 minutes they were even darker. I really hope I am FINALLY ovulating. CD 44 over here :(

They are under a spoiler tag because they are huge! lol


Spoiler
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-7.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-6.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-5.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

oh ya that is positive alright!! :happydance: When was the last time you did an opk before today? Have you done any HPTs lately? Just curious if you may have already o'ed and this could maybe mean something else...

I take my 6th pill tonight so yes I am more than halfway there. Even though I know my temps mean nothing I can't stop myself from temping :haha: I guess because it has been so long since I have been in the TWW I am holding out hope that I somehow o'ed even though I know it is extremley unlikely. It just feels nice to have a little hope even if it is unlikely iykwim. I just really want to fast forward to my next cycle and O day. I really havent had a good shot at getting pregnant since December it is really starting to irritate me. At least I have my dr. appointment/ultra sound to look forward to in a little over 2 weeks, I will try to focus on that.


----------



## sweetpea417

Here they are as promised! The top one is from yesterday. Bottom one is today. Not positive yet but mine tend to get darker closer to O. If I follow the trend from the past 2 cycles, it should be positive tomorrow :D

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-8.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus!!!! That is soooo positive! Get to BD'ng right away!


----------



## sweetpea417

So the :test: addict in me told me to do another opk at like 9pm tonight and POSITIVE! Yay BD time! Can't wait for the hubs to get home :D here's a pic!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-9.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

lots of positive OPKs! I might use an OPK later today just for the hell of it LOL


----------



## Rachel789

Wow yours just went from light to bam positive! Hope you got some BD'ing in, can't wait for you girls to do HPTs next. rmsh your turn to post your OPKs!


----------



## rmsh1

I doubt mine will be evens lightly positive til around CD20, we will see


----------



## Rachel789

You never know... I think horsey said she usually didn't o until around cd 20 and the cycle she got pregnant she o'ed a few days early :test: :test: :test: :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Can't you tell I am bored out of my mind with my cycle? I need some excitment in my life :haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning! I am CD13 today. I believe I may O today or tomorrow morning. I really hope it happens today since DH and I got some good BD'ing the last couple of nights. Last cycle my OPK was only positive for 1 day and I know I caught the surge at the beginning. I will keep taking opks today and tomorrow until I don't see positives anymore. My temp stayed the same this morning but I wonder if it should've been lower than it was due to the fact that DH and I got into the rum last night :blush:

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Rachel789

Make sure to post those opks from today!

I am doing on just waiting to get this stupid cycle over with. I am more than halfway through the provera. I got my "fake" crosshairs from FF today :haha: I say fake because my temp rise is likely due to the provera. But still it looks pretty :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm definatly ovulatng today, I can feel it. I'm not BD'ing though for completly selfish reasons and I feel like such a douchebag. I'm letting this month pass...

Plus at cd 45 would a pregnancy even stick this late??


----------



## Rachel789

I sure hope you can get pregnant on cd 45 because I always o cd 40 and later these days. I know people have gotten pregnant with late o. There are conflicting things out there saying if it does or does not impact your chances of getting pregnant. 

If you don't want to try this cycle then that is your choice that is not selfish. What is your reasoning, you have me curious now :haha: You don't have to answer if you don't want to of course :)


----------



## Hausfrau

DH and I want to try this month sooo much (we talked for hours about this last night, trying to decide if we wanted to chance it or not lol). 

We're going to Europe soon and I want to be able to keep up (we walk A LOT lol), we're also meeting up with friends who have booked us on a beer crawl (I don't want to worry about having a beer or two - I'm NOT a heavy drinker anways, but still)

I feel so guilty, like I should just grow up. DH told me it's okay to want to enjoy my vacation and he promised we would keep trying and it would hapoen eventually...

Rachel I really hope this is your month. Long cycles just make pregnancy seem so out of reach...:wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning! I am CD13 today. I believe I may O today or tomorrow morning. I really hope it happens today since DH and I got some good BD'ing the last couple of nights. Last cycle my OPK was only positive for 1 day and I know I caught the surge at the beginning. I will keep taking opks today and tomorrow until I don't see positives anymore. My temp stayed the same this morning but I wonder if it should've been lower than it was due to the fact that DH and I got into the rum last night :blush:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

Keep peeing sweetpea! LOL We need to see pics too! :)

I bought vanilla rum in Grand Caymen...soooo delicious!! I'm not a drinker but could go for some now hehe


----------



## sweetpea417

So I was able to sneak a pic in my purse at work :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :haha:

I need help 

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-10.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

Looking good sweetpea :thumbup: I would say sometime today or tomorrow is O day :happydance:

I love that you took a pic in your purse! :rofl: you know we won't judge you :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> DH and I want to try this month sooo much (we talked for hours about this last night, trying to decide if we wanted to chance it or not lol).
> 
> We're going to Europe soon and I want to be able to keep up (we walk A LOT lol), we're also meeting up with friends who have booked us on a beer crawl (I don't want to worry about having a beer or two - I'm NOT a heavy drinker anways, but still)
> 
> I feel so guilty, like I should just grow up. DH told me it's okay to want to enjoy my vacation and he promised we would keep trying and it would hapoen eventually...
> 
> Rachel I really hope this is your month. Long cycles just make pregnancy seem so out of reach...:wacko:

I don't blame you at all for not trying this month due to an upcoming trip! That is not selfish at all. I have two wedding to go to less than a month apart in Las Vegas in November and December this year and I even considered stopping until after then and that is a lot further away. My DH convinced me though that there will always be something that will be going on and I can't put it on hold because of that. Now if those weddings were in the next couple months I would def wait but since they aren't for another 9 months that is way too long to wait. If I am not pregnant by October though I will stop TTC for a couple months for the trips because let's face it, what fun is Vegas being pregnant :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

I didn't test, I had no cm at all today and no ferning so very sure O is still a way off. I got a bit down about it all for some reason, I hated last cycle. 

I like your pics sweetpea, I will post mine when they finally approach being positive


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> So I was able to sneak a pic in my purse at work :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :haha:
> 
> I need help
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-10.jpg

We won't judge you sweetpea! Lol

If you need help, then we allll need help! Lol


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you O soon and don't have another long cycle rmsh!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> DH and I want to try this month sooo much (we talked for hours about this last night, trying to decide if we wanted to chance it or not lol).
> 
> We're going to Europe soon and I want to be able to keep up (we walk A LOT lol), we're also meeting up with friends who have booked us on a beer crawl (I don't want to worry about having a beer or two - I'm NOT a heavy drinker anways, but still)
> 
> I feel so guilty, like I should just grow up. DH told me it's okay to want to enjoy my vacation and he promised we would keep trying and it would hapoen eventually...
> 
> Rachel I really hope this is your month. Long cycles just make pregnancy seem so out of reach...:wacko:
> 
> I don't blame you at all for not trying this month due to an upcoming trip! That is not selfish at all. I have two wedding to go to less than a month apart in Las Vegas in November and December this year and I even considered stopping until after then and that is a lot further away. My DH convinced me though that there will always be something that will be going on and I can't put it on hold because of that. Now if those weddings were in the next couple months I would def wait but since they aren't for another 9 months that is way too long to wait. If I am not pregnant by October though I will stop TTC for a couple months for the trips because let's face it, what fun is Vegas being pregnant :wacko:Click to expand...

I feel soooo guilty though, like this could be it and here I am trying to avoid it :( Plus the ovulation pains are strong, it's a constant reminder (I don't always have them before I ovulate so I feel I would of had a better chance maybe :wacko:) DH has a hockey thing tonight with his friends maybe later I'll try and seduce him lol.

I've never been to Vegas, but agree with you lol. Most people go to Vegas to have a good time. :) I can't imagine you'd have fun hugging the toilet while everyone is out having fun! Lol


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I should only be hugging the toilet because I am hungover from all the fun I was having :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Yea I should only be hugging the toilet because I am hungover from all the fun I was having :haha:

LOL True that! :thumbup:

Ugh Rachel what should I doooo? I know the odds are only 25% that you can conceive each month should I risk it?? Everyone else, feel free to chime in! Lol I can watch people enjoying delicious German beer! Lol (I'm the designated beer orderer as I'm the only German speaker lol it'll be tough! Lol)


----------



## Rachel789

That is a decision only you can make. If you can handle waiting potentially another couple months before you o and have a chance again then I would wait but if you think it will drive you crazy and you will regret not trying then I would go for it and give it a shot.


----------



## Hausfrau

I hate making decisions! Can you tell?? lol

I just took another opk and it's even darker then yesterday! My DH will be out until late tonight :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Under a spoiler again because they are huge. My phone is not doing them justice! They are so much darker IRL.


Spoiler
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-10.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-8.jpg


----------



## Goldenpanther

Usual 28 day cycle. Im 5 past period being due? Bfn's tho?


----------



## Rachel789

whoaaa that is dark alright! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Still positive! :D 

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-11.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus I agree with the others. It is completely your decision but only you will know if it feels right. IMHO, if it were me I would probably just relax and BD because like you said... It's only a 25% chance. So it could happen could not. I would leave it up to fate. If it is supposed to happen now for you, then it will, you know? I wouldn't want to look back and think what if, ya know? But that is me not you. And you would totally not be selfish for indulging in your vacation. Keep us posted!


----------



## sweetpea417

I actually think I feel o pains right now! I can't be sure but it feels like a throbbing dull ache in my left side. And DH is at work boo!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Here's a line up of pics in progression. 

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-12.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus I agree with the others. It is completely your decision but only you will know if it feels right. IMHO, if it were me I would probably just relax and BD because like you said... It's only a 25% chance. So it could happen could not. I would leave it up to fate. If it is supposed to happen now for you, then it will, you know? I wouldn't want to look back and think what if, ya know? But that is me not you. And you would totally not be selfish for indulging in your vacation. Keep us posted!

I'm still mulling it over. I know I'm ridiculous! LOL. DH isn't home and we haven't BD in awhile (after all my spotting I just wanted to leave things be). I'm going to see how he feels tonight (we both had an appointment with US customs early this morning, so he's probably as tired as me) :wacko:




sweetpea417 said:


> I actually think I feel o pains right now! I can't be sure but it feels like a throbbing dull ache in my left side. And DH is at work boo!!!

I'm definatly having ovulation pain, mine is on the right and feels like a sharp pain. This morning on the train I gad a dull pulling feeling, but now it's back to sharp. I don't get this every cycle, but when I do it always feels like this.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> whoaaa that is dark alright! :thumbup:

I know! Along with the ovulation pain, I have hope that I am finally ovulating! :) If this is some cruel trick my body is playing on me I will lose it for sure!!! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Here's a line up of pics in progression.
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-12.jpg


:sex:!


----------



## Hausfrau

Off topic but! I'm making risotto for dinner and DH isn't home so I have it all to myself! Risotto is my most favourite thing evah! Mmmmmm!


----------



## sweetpea417

Ooooh yum!


----------



## Hausfrau

It was soooo good! I feel like such a pig lol. But I didn't have breakfast and only had a bowl of veggies for lunch so it's okay right? lololol


----------



## Hausfrau

nvm


----------



## sweetpea417

Most definitely ok ;)


----------



## Rachel789

Did you end up BD'ing last night haus or are you out for this cycle? 

Sweetpea-Do you think you are officially in the TWW?


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm out this cycle. I guess it's for the best - now I can enjoy my vacation at least. :)

Rachel I tried adding my chart last night. I got the thumbnail to work, but there was part of the code below it... :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel- I am pretty positive I O'd yesterday. My temps did not elevate this morning though but I think it is just because O happened last night and hasn't had enough time to start the progesterone kick. For now, I am calling myself 1 dpo


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Rachel- I am pretty positive I O'd yesterday. My temps did not elevate this morning though but I think it is just because O happened last night and hasn't had enough time to start the progesterone kick. For now, I am calling myself 1 dpo

Yay! You'll be testing in no time! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> I'm out this cycle. I guess it's for the best - now I can enjoy my vacation at least. :)
> 
> Rachel I tried adding my chart last night. I got the thumbnail to work, but there was part of the code below it... :wacko:

Yes, live it up and enjoy yourself you deserve it! :happydance:

I am not sure why it isn't working for you. All I did was copy and paste it into my sig. You have to make sure you have enough room in your sig for it, you can only fit so many lines.


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> Rachel- I am pretty positive I O'd yesterday. My temps did not elevate this morning though but I think it is just because O happened last night and hasn't had enough time to start the progesterone kick. For now, I am calling myself 1 dpo

yay I can't wait until you start testing :test: 

Did you get a lot of BD'ing in?


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep and we are probably gonna BD one more time today *just in case* the egg came out today and then we are still within the 24 hour window. 

Can't hurt, right? ;)


----------



## horseypants

morbid post alert. my pregnancy is probably not viable. i feel 100 percent sure. my doc was basically sure and said, yes this is bad news when he gave me my last hcg blood test result. so not to freak ya'all bd-ers and o-ers out or anything. man. i was so happy there for a minute. i'm not really freaking out that hard right now but bet i will be over the next few months. not sure whether to stick around here, cause i could be in bad spirits and shiz. meh. we'll see. heart you guys. sorry for bad news, but i thought best get it over with. i have an ultrasound scheduled for tuesday. bf is going with me. maybe they will tell us when the baby stopped growing (my guess 5 and a half weeks) and what my options are. which is basically pills to bring on bleeding, a d&c or wait. the last time this happened, it took ages to bleed and then five months or so for my cycles to even out. they were long for a while, like weird bleeding episodes that lasted 2 weeks then spotting off and on for 50 day stretches. bah! damnit janet!!!!!! remind me to keep my chin up and that i'll join you ladies to try again soon enough. hugs.


----------



## sweetpea417

I think it's negative now? Thoughts?

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-13.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

horseypants said:


> morbid post alert. my pregnancy is probably not viable. i feel 100 percent sure. my doc was basically sure and said, yes this is bad news when he gave me my last hcg blood test result. so not to freak ya'all bd-ers and o-ers out or anything. man. i was so happy there for a minute. i'm not really freaking out that hard right now but bet i will be over the next few months. not sure whether to stick around here, cause i could be in bad spirits and shiz. meh. we'll see. heart you guys. sorry for bad news, but i thought best get it over with. i have an ultrasound scheduled for tuesday. bf is going with me. maybe they will tell us when the baby stopped growing (my guess 5 and a half weeks) and what my options are. which is basically pills to bring on bleeding, a d&c or wait. the last time this happened, it took ages to bleed and then five months or so for my cycles to even out. they were long for a while, like weird bleeding episodes that lasted 2 weeks then spotting off and on for 50 day stretches. bah! damnit janet!!!!!! remind me to keep my chin up and that i'll join you ladies to try again soon enough. hugs.

Oh sweetie I am so sorry :( :( please tell me if you need anything! Big :hugs: horsey


----------



## horseypants

thanks sweetpea. :hugs: yes, i think it's neg now. that means you caught it right?


----------



## babyfeva

horseypants- I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I can't even imagine. Please pm me if you'd like to talk or vent. I'm here for you.


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

You are welcome to stick around! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I think it's negative now? Thoughts?
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-13.jpg

Yep I would say that it's negative. You had some nice dark lines earlier, let's hope you got it this month!! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this cycle. I guess it's for the best - now I can enjoy my vacation at least. :)
> 
> Rachel I tried adding my chart last night. I got the thumbnail to work, but there was part of the code below it... :wacko:
> 
> Yes, live it up and enjoy yourself you deserve it! :happydance:
> 
> I am not sure why it isn't working for you. All I did was copy and paste it into my sig. You have to make sure you have enough room in your sig for it, you can only fit so many lines.Click to expand...

Thanks! :)

Yeah I played around with my signature because of the line restriction and still had bits of code under my chart :wacko: I'll just keep trying :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah I am hopeful this month. We BD'd every day since Monday and used preseed and Softcups. Sure hope it catches this month!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Yeah I am hopeful this month. We BD'd every day since Monday and used preseed and Softcups. Sure hope it catches this month!


I'm gonna be stalking your chart! Lol


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> I think it's negative now? Thoughts?
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-13.jpg

Yep negative, I hope to start testing within a few days, had my first partial fern today


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> morbid post alert. my pregnancy is probably not viable. i feel 100 percent sure. my doc was basically sure and said, yes this is bad news when he gave me my last hcg blood test result. so not to freak ya'all bd-ers and o-ers out or anything. man. i was so happy there for a minute. i'm not really freaking out that hard right now but bet i will be over the next few months. not sure whether to stick around here, cause i could be in bad spirits and shiz. meh. we'll see. heart you guys. sorry for bad news, but i thought best get it over with. i have an ultrasound scheduled for tuesday. bf is going with me. maybe they will tell us when the baby stopped growing (my guess 5 and a half weeks) and what my options are. which is basically pills to bring on bleeding, a d&c or wait. the last time this happened, it took ages to bleed and then five months or so for my cycles to even out. they were long for a while, like weird bleeding episodes that lasted 2 weeks then spotting off and on for 50 day stretches. bah! damnit janet!!!!!! remind me to keep my chin up and that i'll join you ladies to try again soon enough. hugs.

:hugs: horsey, I am so sorry you have to go through this again :( Dont worry about bringing bad spirits, I brough bad spirits into some threads yesterday, was feeling so down, we all do it at times. We dont mind

:hugs:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Omg I think I have a yeast infection. I started kinda itching down there about 3 days ago so I thought it was because my hairs had grown back so I shaved it since when I start getting itchy its due to that reason but it hasn't got any better I am now 11dpo and not feeling much of anything pregnant wise or af wise. I know I have had yeast infections with all of my pregnancies so I'm hoping but I refuse to get my hopes way up ya know? My friend might also be pregnant so she bought us each a walmart brand pregnancy test that we are going to take tomorrow, well actually later today lol. I will take pictures of mine and hers and ill make sure I put initials on the test to know which is which! I will post them both on here :) well that is my update for now.


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey :hugs: I am soooo sorry you have to go through this. I agree with rmsh-we all have our down times, I have been feeling down a lot these days because of my messed up body/cycles. We are all here for each other, I hope you stick around if you feel up for it.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck LBK I hope its a sign for you. Post the pic of your HPT!


----------



## Rachel789

Nothing new to speak of here, I will be taking my last provera pill tomorrow and can't wait to be done with it and hope AF shows quick as possible so I can move on to a new cycle. Only thing that sucks is I know my next cycle will be stupidly long like the others, I really think my only hope at a normal length cycle is clomid. And to start clomid I will have to start yet another new cycle so odds are I will have to take provera again next cycle if I don't o by a decent time and then start the clomid (that is of course if the dr. is ready to start me on it and doesnt want to do anymore tests or if she doesnt find cysts during the ultrasound) So that means I likely won't even have a chance to get pregnant until June at the earliest :wacko: That will be 6 months of TTC but no real shot at getting pregnant, this is crazy. :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh Rachel :cry: I'm sorry. Waiting is tough enough without all the bs involved with irregular cycles. But atleast you are moving forward to some new hope with starting the clomid. And who even knows, you could have a shorter cycle next month due to the provera and hormone changes going on in your body.

Me on the other hand... I have no idea what's going on now. My temp stayed low this morning although I was positive O happened like Wednesday or yesterday. I had positive OPKS from Tues night to Thurs morning and O pains late Wednesday. So.... wth? Where's my elevated BBT? 

I am thinking I may be one of those women who have delayed BBT rise or I always ovulate later than I think and I interpret the signs as I'm ovulating now when I am most likely just about to. I just hope it goes up tomorrow. I'm glad DH and I :sex: last night now lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Nothing new to speak of here, I will be taking my last provera pill tomorrow and can't wait to be done with it and hope AF shows quick as possible so I can move on to a new cycle. Only thing that sucks is I know my next cycle will be stupidly long like the others, I really think my only hope at a normal length cycle is clomid. And to start clomid I will have to start yet another new cycle so odds are I will have to take provera again next cycle if I don't o by a decent time and then start the clomid (that is of course if the dr. is ready to start me on it and doesnt want to do anymore tests or if she doesnt find cysts during the ultrasound) So that means I likely won't even have a chance to get pregnant until June at the earliest :wacko: That will be 6 months of TTC but no real shot at getting pregnant, this is crazy. :cry:

Maybe the provera will give your body a wake up call and the hormones will help regulate future cycles? I know how you feel with long cycles :(

I have everything crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I have seen and hear some women have a delay with the temps being affected by the progesterone, OR you may have o'ed last night or sometime today and will see the temp shift tomorrow. I would BD again tonight if your not too tired just in case.


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Omg I think I have a yeast infection. I started kinda itching down there about 3 days ago so I thought it was because my hairs had grown back so I shaved it since when I start getting itchy its due to that reason but it hasn't got any better I am now 11dpo and not feeling much of anything pregnant wise or af wise. I know I have had yeast infections with all of my pregnancies so I'm hoping but I refuse to get my hopes way up ya know? My friend might also be pregnant so she bought us each a walmart brand pregnancy test that we are going to take tomorrow, well actually later today lol. I will take pictures of mine and hers and ill make sure I put initials on the test to know which is which! I will post them both on here :) well that is my update for now.

Good luck!! :)


----------



## Rachel789

I really hope it does, I am not sure if provera works like that but I pray it at least gets me to o by CD 20 something!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Oh Rachel :cry: I'm sorry. Waiting is tough enough without all the bs involved with irregular cycles. But atleast you are moving forward to some new hope with starting the clomid. And who even knows, you could have a shorter cycle next month due to the provera and hormone changes going on in your body.
> 
> Me on the other hand... I have no idea what's going on now. My temp stayed low this morning although I was positive O happened like Wednesday or yesterday. I had positive OPKS from Tues night to Thurs morning and O pains late Wednesday. So.... wth? Where's my elevated BBT?
> 
> I am thinking I may be one of those women who have delayed BBT rise or I always ovulate later than I think and I interpret the signs as I'm ovulating now when I am most likely just about to. I just hope it goes up tomorrow. I'm glad DH and I :sex: last night now lol

I'm still a newb at charting etc so I can't help sorry. :(

My temps are high today, but I'm so inconsistent in charting I'll just count on AF in 2-ish weeks :wacko: I ended up BD last night (chances for conceiving are low and I should have already ovulated if I was going to).


----------



## LbkMom4Life

My friend took hers this morning so ill hold my pee starting at 1and it will be close to 5 by the time I get there. So either I will do it tonight or tomorrow morning. Probably tonight when I get there.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Rachel :cry: I'm sorry. Waiting is tough enough without all the bs involved with irregular cycles. But atleast you are moving forward to some new hope with starting the clomid. And who even knows, you could have a shorter cycle next month due to the provera and hormone changes going on in your body.
> 
> Me on the other hand... I have no idea what's going on now. My temp stayed low this morning although I was positive O happened like Wednesday or yesterday. I had positive OPKS from Tues night to Thurs morning and O pains late Wednesday. So.... wth? Where's my elevated BBT?
> 
> I am thinking I may be one of those women who have delayed BBT rise or I always ovulate later than I think and I interpret the signs as I'm ovulating now when I am most likely just about to. I just hope it goes up tomorrow. I'm glad DH and I :sex: last night now lol
> 
> I'm still a newb at charting etc so I can't help sorry. :(
> 
> My temps are high today, but I'm so inconsistent in charting I'll just count on AF in 2-ish weeks :wacko: I ended up BD last night (chances for conceiving are low and I should have already ovulated if I was going to).Click to expand...

Did your temp just go up today or was it up yesterday as well? Maybe you nailed the egg with his :spermy: at exactly the right moment lol!


----------



## Hausfrau

I don't know what it was yesterday :( I am so nconsistent with temping that ny last temp recorded was 2 days ago. Todays temp was almost a full degree higher then two days ago. Next month I will try harder to temp lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

I'll bet you ovulated yesterday ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

I think you're right. A few hours after BD and until noon this am I had dull af-like cramps. 

If nothing else my doc appointment is in 3 days! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

So I am confused :( my opk is positive again..? Take a look

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-14.jpg

So it was positive for 2 days, then negative, then positive???


----------



## Hausfrau

Whaaaat?

That's crazy! Was your urine dilluted when you got the negative test??


----------



## starbird

I just got that yesterday morning, positive opks again then later that day did a hpt and got a faint positive, then this morning did two more and same faint line. Try a hpt  but not sure on my dpo cause this is my hsg cycle and wasnt paying to much attention.


----------



## sweetpea417

I don't think so...? I am soooo confused at this point. So I guess I didn't ovulate yet? Temps were low today so I thought maybe I would see it tomorrow. Sucks cause we are all pooped out from BD'ing all week so it means all of our :sex: didn't do anything. Ive never had this happen before


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey starbird! Out of curiosity, what would an hpt tell me about ovulating?


----------



## starbird

Maybe I miss understood since I jumped in sorry, are you waiting to ovulate or did already and not seen a thermal shift?


----------



## sweetpea417

I had 2 days of positive opks, negative day and then positive today. No thermal shift


----------



## starbird

Oh ok, I looked at your chart, in the beggining of your cycle you was going up and down pretty steady, then once you got the positive opks you havent been dipping like before. Maybe that is your sign? Maybe your a slow riser? As for positive opks a day later again I am really not to sure, maybe another lh surge for a second egg? That would put you 24 hours from first ones right? There was that canadian study about 63 womens cycles and some had two lh surges that proved you can release two eggs close together. I would keep bd'n just in case, sorry lol I am sure by now you guys are tired


----------



## sweetpea417

Wtf?! I took another opk 4 hours after the first one (which is really dark btw) and...

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-15.jpg

What the heck?!


----------



## starbird

Do you feel cold at all? Whats your temp like when your just sitting down relaxing? It looks like its fading on the 5:30 one. I know the temp dont count but sometimes it can give you an idea of whats going on (sometimes).


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmm I am gonna relax a minute and try that! This is so weird though


----------



## sweetpea417

98.2 sitting down. It was 97.2 this morning. Not sure if that means anything cause I'm not at rest and it's like 6pm where I am


----------



## starbird

I bet tomorrow morning your temp will go up to about 97.5, just a guess cause I run around 97.2-97.5 normally even during the days before I ovulate. And after I ovulate it runs high even during the day just sitting. So trying to relate your temp to mine. You might just be like I said earlier a slow riser (best guess) which theres nothing wrong with that other then it drives us crazy lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks starbird!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I haven't taken it yet, just to let ya'll know. I'm going to do it in the morning when my friend wakes me up so that way it is FMU and a better chance at seeing something good. But I am now trying to get my 4yr old to sleep, since the stupid thing at home decided it was OKAY for her to take a nap at 3 PM, I'm fighting her to go to sleep now. I will kick his ass for this tomorrow. At least if I am pregnant it is not his and maybe he will finally get the damn hint that I don't want his ass around anymore. I am so tired and I have to get up at 7:30 or so and then wake them up at 8 so I can take them to their jiu jitsu class. I have quit my class until I know for sure if I am or not, I had a horrible landing monday on my back and my leg was hurting so bad I needed crutches to walk with until yesterdayish. So that will not work so well if I am pregnant and could cause me to miscarry even with me being so early into the pregnancy.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Test shows negative. Blah woke up nausated, maybe still abit to early to test with a cheap cheap test??


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Test shows negative. Blah woke up nausated, maybe still abit to early to test with a cheap cheap test??

:(

Is your ticker correct? Are you 12dpo today?


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea, are you offically 1dpo now? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I think so! :D temps went way up today but I did have some wine last night so I might have messed it up. I was just thinking that it might be the last time I can indulge for a long time if I end up pregnant.

My opks were so weird this month! I got a dark positive yesterday and four hours later a negative (like really negative). I had more throbbing on my left side last night but higher in my abdomen than I thought my ovaries are- I cannot even tell you how bad I am at anatomy :haha: so maybe my egg tried to get out Wednesday and couldn't and tried again yesterday. Not a clue! FX 'd that temps stay up tomorrow! 

I am sad though cause DH and I did not get to :sex: yesterday but we definitely will today just in case. It's probably too late but you never know, right?


----------



## Rachel789

Maybe you O'ed twice!


----------



## sweetpea417

Is that even possible??


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yeah, I update my ticker every month when af shows her ugly head. I calculate how many days apart all my months are and then put it in the deal and update it.


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> Is that even possible??

Yep-thats how fraternal twins are made!


----------



## Rachel789

Finished my 10th and final provera pill yesterday and got AF today :happydance: I am ready for cycle 6 :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Rachel! :happydance:

Are you starting clomid this month ?


----------



## sweetpea417

Well FF puts my O on Thursday but honestly I think I screwed up my temps so much the past couple days I am unsure. Yesterday it was way up but I had wine the night before :wacko: and this morning's temp was taken an hour later than normal. So.. I might not have even O'ed yet 

I only have one opk left so I just figured I will leave well enough alone and keep BD'ing just in case. Wacky cycle!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Well FF puts my O on Thursday but honestly I think I screwed up my temps so much the past couple days I am unsure. Yesterday it was way up but I had wine the night before :wacko: and this morning's temp was taken an hour later than normal. So.. I might not have even O'ed yet
> 
> I only have one opk left so I just figured I will leave well enough alone and keep BD'ing just in case. Wacky cycle!

Welcome to the crazy cycle club! Lol If I ovulated when I think I did I'm looking at a 60 day cycle :( Hate those so much. :wacko:

Glad AF finally showed Rachel! :happydance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Now Rachel's got me pondering the idea of twins :rofl: how crazy would that be? I looked it up and a girl on another forum was talking about her opks (she got pos a day of neg and another day of positives.) what do you know, she ended up conceiving that cycle with twins one day apart from each other. So kind of makes me wonder about my crazy cycle lol!


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-it is def possible, how cool would that be?!?!

I am not starting clomid yet unfortunately. I have an appt on the 27th for an ultra sound, the dr. had me take the provera because she wanted me to have a AF before the ultra sound because I guess if the uterine lining is too thick it is hard to see. She wants to make sure I don't have a lot of cysts before starting me on the clomid because I think if you have a lot of cysts it can screw your hormones up and I am better offer going on bcp for a few months and shrinking the cysts before starting clomid. I just PRAY I don't have cysts because I REALLY don't want to have to go back on bcp and stop TTC for a few months :(

If all is clear I think she will give me clomid that I can start when I get a new cycle. I really hope this cycle won't be as long because then I will have to wait forever to start the clomid.


----------



## Rachel789

And by the way I did end up having one TERRIBLE side effect from the provera. It isn't listed as a side effect but I know it has to be from the provera because this has never happened to me in my life. The past 6 days I have been constipated (sorry tmi) REALLY bad and having severe gas pains that last for a long time each day with today being the worst it was off and on all day. I don't think I can bare to go on the provera again because of this, it was hell the past week. I tried to research it online but didn't find that anyone else really had this issue, I will ask my dr. about it.


----------



## sweetpea417

Dang I am sorry Rachel! I hope you have a easier time from now on! I've heard good things about clomid and lots of success stories and bfp


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well earlier this evening I had a cramp in my left ovary lasted for about 5 to 6 minutes since then I have small cramps that doesn't last long but are somewhat frequent and I am now nauseated like crazy. AF is due sometime tomorrow. I don't really have any AF symptoms but the last few months my AF symptoms have been over ruled by pregnancy symptoms due to wanting to be pregnant. I am just glad that I haven't tricked my body completely into thinking I am pregnant such as lactation and all that.


----------



## sweetpea417

FX'd for you lbkmom!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey! I miss you :( how are you darlin?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

OOh other problems with me are having to pee a lot, holding it past 45 minutes is a hell of a task to do and everything tastes weird. My cokes have been tasting weird and the fizzies feel weird. Excited but scared its just my mind playing tricks on me again.


----------



## horseypants

rmsh, thanks for the invitation for my grieving ass to stay active on this thread :). i can't help keeping up on how you all are. good times.

babyfeva, thanks. ahhhhh!!!!!!! how's the pregnancy! xoxoxoxo

lkbkmom, keep up with the updates. 

sweetpea thanks for hugs and haus, you too.

i'm trying to decide whether to do a d&c, pills to bring on mc or to wait weeks and weeks. my biggest fear with waiting for things to resolve naturally is I know my body will keep holding on for a month or more. i could have a gory, embarrassing, very private emotional situation happen while i'm staying at my uncle's house in michigan! i had a vacation planned for a month from now and really, it would be just my luck.

i'm having an ultrasound on tuesday to confirm that although my body's hlding on, the pregnancy isn't viable. sucky right? bwaaaaaaaaa! honestly though, i'm feeling less sad about it today for some reason. i think i'll probably get all freaked out and emo monday night before i see the doctor and then be nts through wednesday. so i took the day off! gettin' smart and forcing my schedule to accomodate lots of moodiness and crying. then thursday it's back to work until vacation next month. it's hard to get someone to fill in last minute, but if i mc naturally i might try. dudes, sorry about all this really downbeat stuff, but ur my friends cause i said so and actually .... i tried to confide in my sister ad that went poorly. so ur my support network. bf is coming to the ultrasound on tuesday so that's nice. but f&%$. i really thought he would have proposed by now and it all seems kind of gross and bad luck instead of the fairy tale i thought i had set myself up for. such is life.

rachel! you are on a good path. i always have squishy poo so actually i've never had constipation that was unbearable... thanks for telling us how the provera works.

guys did you notice there are 100 people who filled out the poll? neato.


----------



## Hausfrau

Guys I am so nervous for my appointment tomorrow :(


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Hugs horsey I hope all goes well in whatever the process happens.


----------



## horseypants

haus, i'm excited for you to have your appointment! you have a bunch of questions huh, are you gonna write 'em down ahead of time i might do that before tuesday myself, cause once you finally get to see the doc, it always seems like a whirlwind that goes a bit to fast after all that waiting.

talk more about your appointment. i've been keeping up on here so i saw some stuff you said earlier, but gimme the rundown.

xo


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus please keep us updated about your appt tomorrow!

Horsey it is so good to hear from you! I'm glad you stopped in to chat. I was thinking about you today. And if you can't get support from your family then you know you can come here and get tons of it!


----------



## babyfeva

Horseypants- I hope this time passes ASAP for you so that you can heal and try again. I'm here for you whenever you need to talk.


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning! Just stopping in quickly to say hi :) I will be hella busy today at work so probably no chatting on B&B for me today. I will check in later.

In the world of sweetpea... I am either 1dpo or like 4dpo today I honestly have no idea lol. My car is officially broken again (another issue) so I am taking off work sometime this week and trading that sh$t in. I have had it! Might just do it tomorrow as it is our anniversary then too and I would just like to have it over and done with!

Hope everyone has a great day :) HAUS- let me know asap about your appt!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey- :hugs: It is good to hear from you again. We are all here for you, I hope this process doesn't take as long this time and you feel better asap :)

lbk-Maybe your symptoms are real pregnancy symptoms this time, are you going to test again soon?

haus-Don't be nervous for your appointment, this is a good thing. Maybe your dr. will help you like mine is and you can get answers :hugs:

sweetpea-Sorry to hear about the car troubles again. I hope you get that sorted out soon. It will be time for you to start testing before you know it, I can't wait!

Nothing to speak of here just on boring CD2 with AF in town waiting for her to get out of here and hoping to o this cycle at least by cd 30 would be great, but of course I am not holding my breath given my past cycles. Still looking forward to my next dr. appt on the 27th less than two weeks where I get my ultrasound and will go over the results with my dr straight after and will also get my bloodwork results :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

horseypants said:


> rmsh, thanks for the invitation for my grieving ass to stay active on this thread :). i can't help keeping up on how you all are. good times.
> 
> babyfeva, thanks. ahhhhh!!!!!!! how's the pregnancy! xoxoxoxo
> 
> lkbkmom, keep up with the updates.
> 
> sweetpea thanks for hugs and haus, you too.
> 
> i'm trying to decide whether to do a d&c, pills to bring on mc or to wait weeks and weeks. my biggest fear with waiting for things to resolve naturally is I know my body will keep holding on for a month or more. i could have a gory, embarrassing, very private emotional situation happen while i'm staying at my uncle's house in michigan! i had a vacation planned for a month from now and really, it would be just my luck.
> 
> i'm having an ultrasound on tuesday to confirm that although my body's hlding on, the pregnancy isn't viable. sucky right? bwaaaaaaaaa! honestly though, i'm feeling less sad about it today for some reason. i think i'll probably get all freaked out and emo monday night before i see the doctor and then be nts through wednesday. so i took the day off! gettin' smart and forcing my schedule to accomodate lots of moodiness and crying. then thursday it's back to work until vacation next month. it's hard to get someone to fill in last minute, but if i mc naturally i might try. dudes, sorry about all this really downbeat stuff, but ur my friends cause i said so and actually .... i tried to confide in my sister ad that went poorly. so ur my support network. bf is coming to the ultrasound on tuesday so that's nice. but f&%$. i really thought he would have proposed by now and it all seems kind of gross and bad luck instead of the fairy tale i thought i had set myself up for. such is life.
> 
> rachel! you are on a good path. i always have squishy poo so actually i've never had constipation that was unbearable... thanks for telling us how the provera works.
> 
> guys did you notice there are 100 people who filled out the poll? neato.

So sorry you are going through this hun. :hugs: :hug:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Rachel, I don't know yet. I think I'm going to wait until this yeast infection is over before I test again. Af is due today and I'm kinda blah today.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope she doesnt show!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I second that.


----------



## Hausfrau

Crazy long; under a spoiler because I care lol :)


Spoiler
Hi ladies!

First off, I totally did not see horsey's post before I started whining about my appointment. I'm sorry and I really hope you are well! :)

Anyways I had my appointment today (Rachel I took your advice and didn't mention TTC, and I believe it really helped!). I wasn't sure I would get a chance to discuss my cycles with him, but at the end of giving him my info he asked if I would like to address any issues with him, UM YES! lol

I told him I stopped birth control about 15 months ago and my cycles have been erratic ever since. He told me every woman goes through irregularity after the pill but that is only temporary and that I should have blood work done as after a year it is no longer normal. (Rachel, he mentioned that blood sugar levels can mess with your cycles - did your Doctor tell you this too? I'm getting mine checked after a fast just in case). I'm getting my hormone levels checked as well (FSH, progesterone, etc) and he's sending me for a HcG quantative... I won't know results until my next appointment in a month (I'm due for a physical and that's the earliest appointment for one.) :wacko:

Thank you everyone for thinking of me! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus please keep us updated about your appt tomorrow!
> 
> Horsey it is so good to hear from you! I'm glad you stopped in to chat. I was thinking about you today. And if you can't get support from your family then you know you can come here and get tons of it!

How true! You are always welcome here horsey! :) I never discuss anything personal with my family, ever. I feel you!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Haus! Glad you were able to get moving on the bloodwork. Like Rachel said, maybe it will give you some answers here soon :)


----------



## horseypants

Hey hausfrau, good they're doing the full on work up with tests and stuff. No messing around and that's got to feel good. Uhhhhh.... How do u make a spoiler tag?


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-I am glad to hear your dr. is willing to help you investigate what is going on :happydance:

Did your dr. just take one blood sample or is your dr having you do the cd3 and cd 21 blood tests? Mine just took blood the day I was there and is checking of bunch of hormonal stuff like fsh, pituitary, and more. 

My primary care dr. checked my thyroid, blood sugar levels, and a bunch of other stuff back in February and all was normal. 

Waiting sucks- The time is dragging until my next appointment which is when I will get my results. At least you are on your way to answers. :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Haus-I am glad to hear your dr. is willing to help you investigate what is going on :happydance:
> 
> Did your dr. just take one blood sample or is your dr having you do the cd3 and cd 21 blood tests? Mine just took blood the day I was there and is checking of bunch of hormonal stuff like fsh, pituitary, and more.
> 
> My primary care dr. checked my thyroid, blood sugar levels, and a bunch of other stuff back in February and all was normal.
> 
> Waiting sucks- The time is dragging until my next appointment which is when I will get my results. At least you are on your way to answers. :thumbup:

Thanks! :)

He gave me a form for lab work, so I think it's just a one time test. I'm getting my pituitary gland checked as well. 

I kinda want time to drag lol I hateeeee pap smears, my last one was so painful that I still remember it! :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Hey hausfrau, good they're doing the full on work up with tests and stuff. No messing around and that's got to feel good. Uhhhhh.... How do u make a spoiler tag?


It does! :) 

Oh you can do a spoiler tag by clicking on the smily with the cover over his eyes along the top :) OR by typing

Spoiler
text here [/ SPOILER] remove the space in the last spoiler


----------



## horseypants

Spoiler
good news, finally...
i have a fiance'
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...he got home, came into the bedroom and proposed while videotaping me naked sulking in bed watching the smurfs or something. so i didn't post that video but instead chose this tasteful shopping advert to show you the ring. i'm creative huh? It feels good to officially have a partner and something to be hopeful about. I wanted this pretty bad. 
<3

 



Attached Files:







photo-11.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









photo-9.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well today is my due date for the arrival of af and it is now 10:35pm and still no sign of her. I had a cramp go threw my entire lower abdomen earlier and thought for sure she finally arrived because of the cramp plus wet stuff but went to the bathroom and nothing well besides the yeast infection lol. I cant wait tip this shit goes away it is very annoying especially so close to the witches due date. But I'm heading to bed I have been so nauseated today. I had to kick my daughters out of the living room because the part time boyfriend brought them some teenvouage magazines and they found the perfume pages and Omg I almost threw up right there. Timi factor, last night I had problems getting the monistat applicator in me and the same thing happened tonight. Curious to know why but haven't figured it out yet. Good night.


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay horsey! Omg congrats!!!! :D


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Horsey, that is a lovely ring! So glad he finally made you his fiance :)

Haus, I hope my doc is as supportive as yours when I go in! I am due to have a smear in May, so I am going to bring it up there. It will be almost one year since I stopped. I ont understand how I can have 8 normal length cycles straight off bc and then suddenly 45 day cycles. Grrrr This is obviously going to be another long cycle for me, CD20 today and no sign whatsoever that ovulation is coming soon. No watery cm, nothing.

My OH is not well at all, so no BDing here anyway, so guess late ovulation is a blessing in disguise this cycle


----------



## Rachel789

CONGRATS HORSEY!!! How exciting :happydance: And what a beautiful ring :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Congratulates horsey.

Well this morning I woke up and I am cramping like crazy and my lower back is hurting. I feel nauseated still. So I'm starting to think the witch is close to showing :'-( I hope not but the cramping is giving me little hope to hold on to.


----------



## horseypants

Thank u everyone for the congrats. I have my ultrasound appointment in four hours. It will be good to have oh there in a new somewhat official capacity. I thought it might make the whole thing sadder but it helps actually....

Lkbkmom, could be af but could be Le prego chemicals. My body's still making progesterone and hcg - how I know is basically I've been feeling like af is about to come for the last couple weeks. Keep the updates rolling in. I'm holding out hope for all of yas. 

:dust:

A couple other things I noticed was I got super dehydrated even though I think I was drinking the same amount. I got squishy poo too, though some people get constipated. And a few days in I had heartburn and the top of my tummy was hard. -And super smelling powers and hot flashes. Oh and prickly or stabbing pain behind nipples and then later on bikini triangle area and some tugs behind the belly button.

The sore boobs, especially on the sides toward the end of the night. My boobs felt kinda hot. These things are all there at like one fifth strength now. Except the dehydration. I really felt before that the blood was pumpin and things were happening. Now I just have waves of gentle cramps like before but it almost feels like my body's going through the motions but not much is happening. Itll be good to know for sure before bedtime tonight. And then most likely I'll have another month or so of this weird limbo. And then hopefully six months from now, we will all be bump buddies. Xoxo


----------



## PinkLove22

horseypants said:


> Spoiler
> good news, finally...
> i have a fiance'
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...he got home, came into the bedroom and proposed while videotaping me naked sulking in bed watching the smurfs or something. so i didn't post that video but instead chose this tasteful shopping advert to show you the ring. i'm creative huh? It feels good to officially have a partner and something to be hopeful about. I wanted this pretty bad.
> <3

Such GREAT news Horsey! Im so excited for you and all thats to come.

Well update over here. I believe I should ovulate either today or tomorrow. DH and I had sex last night so I hope that we timed it right. In other news I am on spring break and just relaxing. I joined two soccer teams so if I dont get pregnant then I will hopefully have something to do to keep me occupied and I have a friend from Cali coming to visit on Thursday so I will get to play tourist here in seattle. Exciting. 

Well I would love to hear how all you ladies are doing!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Just wanted to check in. My oldest daughter has been sick with flu so I've been MIA. Hope you all are hanging in there :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Found out the source of the cramps. I am constipated and normally when I have to push and af is close by I have a show of some sort of blood brown, pink or just straight up red. I am hoping that she is gone for now. I will test like I said when I finish my monistat 7 crap just so I know that that nasty cream doesn't effect the tests.


----------



## Hausfrau

Congrats Horsey! :)

Welcone back Pink & Ashley! :)


----------



## horseypants

guys this is insane. i went to the ultrasound appointment absolutely sure it was already over, but we saw a heartbeat. wtf omg tyj

welcome back pink. soccer sounds really good. is this a new thing or are u pretty great at it already? what kind of teams? i know someone who just moved from seattle to near where im at in california.

lbkmom, haus, everyone, my dust is good luck again
:dust:

ashley walton, how's the ms? hope your daughter i getting better and that ur able to keep up and still get ur rest


----------



## babyfeva

Omg Horseypants! Congrats on the engagment. Heartbeat?? Isn't that good news? What did the doctor say?


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks horsey. She is finally better. My MS is getting better and I'm slowly getting more energy. How great to see heartbeat! I haven't got to hear anything or see anything. I will probably be seeing my baby for the first time in about a month. :)


----------



## silmarien

I just quit birth control in March (after a 66 and then 77 day cycle ON YAZ. I HATE YAZ). So I have no idea how long my cycles should be now.

But I'm currently on CD31, 10DPO.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yay horsey!!! That means the sticky bean has hopefully stuck!!! Hugs!!!!

Well another update from me to y'all, the day is over in like 3 minutes and af has not shown which means she is two days late. I still have 4 more days to use the monistat 7 crap. I will be taking the test hopefully two days after I stop using the nasty cream. If of course the witch hasn't decided to rear her ugly head. I am still nauseated I almost threw up today after eating a coconut candy that tasted like pure surgar instead of coconut. I like sugar as much as the next person but Damn that was a major mouthful I wasn't able to stomach. I think my mom has suspicions because I normally don't react that way if it is too sweet, I normally swollow and drink something to kill the taste. She hasn't said anything yet lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey!!!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey that is great news! :happydance: So did your dr. say everything is fine now?


----------



## horseypants

hey rachel and everyone yes, the doc said "we see a heartbeat, looks good, congrats" but i dont believe it and am still freaking out about these numbers. 

15dpo 216
17dpo 597
24dpo 2734
30dpo 3835

the last blood test should have been 15000 or so. from what ive read online, some people say this happened to them and everythign was fine but lots of stuff says this means impending mc or some major health problem. im really going nuts. i thought it would already be over. maybe i should learn to have some faith that things will go well? especially after such GOOD luck the last few days. i really wish i could somehow figure out that the lab messed up the last two tests ;) sounds rather implausible though.


----------



## horseypants

silmarien, welcome!! more than a few of us are trying to get our cycles on track right now. i was after mc and a few people are having the post birth control pill struggle. welcome!!!!! sounds like it's almost time to :sex: ..... you might have to keep it up for a while ;) are you doing opks or temping?


----------



## sweetpea417

Huh... well my temp is almost .4 degrees higher today. I wonder if that means I O'ed yesterday for real? I am so done with this "when did O happen?" I stopped using the OPK after Friday after I got a dark positive then. FF shows O happened Thurs, but technically it could have been any day from last Thurs to yesterday. Maaaan it's a good thing I have a lot of hpts this month cause I don't even know when to start testing.

All I know ladies, is if O happened later than Sunday, DH and I have taken a break from BD'ing the last couple of days so I don't think my chances are good this month. Sunday and earlier? Well that's a whole different story. Then chances are good. I hate uncertainty!


----------



## horseypants

:dust:


----------



## babyfeva

Horsey, try and be optimistic. (I know easier said than done) Stop browsing on google- it'll drive you mad! If the doctor thinks that all looks well try to enjoy your pregnancy. Do they want you to take another blood test soon?


----------



## horseypants

thanks :) i'm trying my best!!! i'm not the most naturally optimistic person. i'm telling myself the dufus lab tech screwed up the last test! seeing the heartbeat was soo amazing. fiance described us as flabbergasted. we were in absolute shock. lo seemed totally fine to me!!!!!! 

they're not doing another blood test, nope. which is ok with me. this numbers stuff has me overanalysing. doc is a woman - she was totally unimpressed by my lab numbers and was basically like hmph. get over it, we just saw a heartbeat. here i go again. she's young though.... lol ARGH!

heheh. i told my mom we're engaged and she was super happy. she started talking about how i should lose weight for the wedding. i was like mmmhmmmm. :) so funny :)

aghhhh!!! how are you? how are things with your lo? when's ur next appointment?


----------



## babyfeva

That's so wonderful your mother is happy and isn't it so strange to say "fiance" now? hehe When are you telling your mom?
My u/s appt isn't until next Thursday! Seems like it's taking forever! I'm actually feeling oddly well just always tired!


----------



## horseypants

yes, i love the word fiance' :)

haha, I am going to hold out telling my mom as long as possible because i wont feel in the clear unless i have already given birth lol. oh has a blood disorder called spherocytosis that lo has a fifty percent chance of getting too. so things could be kinda rough and my mom's not exactly precious about stuff like that. she'd want me to do an amnio test (they take some fluid while baby is in utero, usually around 10-15 weeks i think? to test for genetic abnormalities) and oh is catholic. drama. also, her position has been "dont you dare get pregnant you're not married" and she was not at all udnerstanding about the mc. so i'm trying to keep my mouth shut with her and talk to you guys instead :)

next thursday!!!!!! so you'll be 8 weeks? it's good you're not totally sick. maybe it means we're both having boys. that's the wives tale right. are you exersizing? what have you been eating mostly? are you finding you have to drink more?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

That amniotic test freaking hurts. I did it once and that was with my 4yr old. Told me it would feel like a menstrual cramp. Whoever told them that is totally full of shit. My numbers were low when I was pregnant with my 7yr old she came out 5 and a half weeks early and is a perfect pain in the button now lol. My 7yr old weighed 4lbs 7 ¾oz, my 4yr old was 5lbs 11oz, and my son was 8lbs even. I thought I was dying when I was giving birth to him lol I mean hello my girls were small weights and here I though he would be around 6lbs and ohhhh no an 8 pounder comes popping out lol.


----------



## horseypants

Ahhhh, your wealth of experience is most helpful. Don't bother with amnio anyway then huh. It doesn't sound great :). Did ur girls need special treatment at the hospital? Or was the 8pounder the most work overall?

Do u remember what her numbers were? :). I'm starting to convince myself to chill :).


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I don't remember exact numbers but I know at like 9 weeks they were around 5000. They started to come up after my 13th week. No they were able to go home after the three day mark. Oh horsey, if your having a boy are y'all going to circumcise him or not? My son is almost two and he is still intacted.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Just got my BFP XD


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yay baby dreams!!


----------



## horseypants

Baby dreams yayayayay!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## horseypants

Lbkmom, so glad u asked lol. I watched a video of a baby being circumcised the other day and swore I won't do it!! Fiancé disagrees cause he's circumcised but oh heck no - no way. I don't think it's a good move at all. Let ur boy be a natural!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Baby_Dreams!!!!

Horsey, If I have a boy next I am not circumsizing either! Heck no I think it is waay unnecessary


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks ladies. I won't be circumcising either if it's a boy.


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats baby dreams! :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats babydreams!


----------



## PinkLove22

horseypants said:


> guys this is insane. i went to the ultrasound appointment absolutely sure it was already over, but we saw a heartbeat. wtf omg tyj
> 
> welcome back pink. soccer sounds really good. is this a new thing or are u pretty great at it already? what kind of teams? i know someone who just moved from seattle to near where im at in california.
> 
> lbkmom, haus, everyone, my dust is good luck again
> :dust:
> 
> ashley walton, how's the ms? hope your daughter i getting better and that ur able to keep up and still get ur rest



Eh Soccer is one of those things I did when I was in HS and I havent played in awhile. I joined two teams, both womens, both recreational, one division is novice and the other is intermediate. Im super excited that I will be sad if I get pregnant and have to quit! (although I know I would get over it super fast). Just something to keep me exercising and occupied. 

Oh Horsey I am so excited for you though! 

I think O was yesterday because my temps went up this morning from 97.3 to 97.9, Ill wait until tomorrow to see if they are still up. If it was yesterday things would be looking good because DH and I BD'd on Monday night.


----------



## horseypants

Yes, that sounds like O. go :spermy: haha. it sounds totally pervy of me to say that.

The soccer sounds like good fun and good exercise! I haven't done soccer since Junior High but would try to keep up with you anyway :). I thought about joining a volleyball team around here for fun, but posted a craigslist ad and no takers.

I just got off the phone with my dad :). He agreed that getting married is a good idea (said he was going to let bf know he can officially be df) and asked how I was in general and everything. I felt a bit guilty not letting the cat out of the bag, but with the back and forth on whether this is it, I've got a great excuse... I hope :). Heheheh.

Today is my last day off from work for a while. Hence all the time I get to spend on the internets. Where has hausfrau gone?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Horsey, the part time boyfriend who is not my kids dad wants me to which we have actually fought over. I wont be snipping the skin because he was born that way and he is perfect. He hasn't said anything since that fight about it. My sons bio sperm donor didn't want him circed but at that time I was actually going to do it but when he was born they said he was whit small and angled to where if they did it, they would either end up getting to much and hurt him more or to little and still hurt him more. So I just decided that it is his choice when he gets older if he wants it done or not.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Af is still not here. 3rd day of being late is almost over :)


----------



## horseypants

Awww I'm glad u didn't give in. :) 

When u gonna test again? How many dpo is this then?


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Yes, that sounds like O. go :spermy: haha. it sounds totally pervy of me to say that.
> 
> The soccer sounds like good fun and good exercise! I haven't done soccer since Junior High but would try to keep up with you anyway :). I thought about joining a volleyball team around here for fun, but posted a craigslist ad and no takers.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my dad :). He agreed that getting married is a good idea (said he was going to let bf know he can officially be df) and asked how I was in general and everything. I felt a bit guilty not letting the cat out of the bag, but with the back and forth on whether this is it, I've got a great excuse... I hope :). Heheheh.
> 
> Today is my last day off from work for a while. Hence all the time I get to spend on the internets. Where has hausfrau gone?

Ohhh it's nice to be missed! :)

I'm still here, just really not in a good mood. :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Awesome news horsey! :) 

Lbkmom, when are you testing again?? 

Sweetpea, hope you timed everything right! My weird cycles are definitely rubbing off on you! Lol 

Rachel & rmsh, any news?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

No news from me, CD22, no O, no nothing. Have not been in the greatest of moods because of it all, as I was really hoping my last long cycle was a one off. But nope, another long cycle in the process


----------



## LbkMom4Life

17dpo I am still on my monistat right now I think I have enough left for like 3 more days. Although I think I am cleared up but they say to take it even after the yeast infection goes away. But idk I might just not take it tonight and tomorrow night and take the test Friday morning. Make sure that the icky cream is completely out. Depending on if I don't use the stuff tonight if I do use it until the cream is gone it will be Monday or Tuesday when I test.

Yeah it is not his right to say what is to be done to MY son that is no way related him.


----------



## sweetpea417

Just poking my head in to say Good Morning!


----------



## Rachel789

Goodmorning sweetpea I hope all is well, when is going to be your first day to :test: ?

I don't have much to speak of here CD 5 and AF is gone, this AF was light as if not lighter than the others it lasted about 2.5 days of actual flow. The dr. thought I was due for a heavy one but this was nothing. It kind of concerns me that it is so light, like maybe there is an issue with too thin of a lining? I will have to let my dr. know and see what she thinks is going on. My appointment is a week from tomorrow and that is when I should really get some answers, I can't wait!


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! 

CD 53 over here :wacko: This will be another 60 (or longer?) day cycle :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Goodmorning sweetpea I hope all is well, when is going to be your first day to :test: ?
> 
> I don't have much to speak of here CD 5 and AF is gone, this AF was light as if not lighter than the others it lasted about 2.5 days of actual flow. The dr. thought I was due for a heavy one but this was nothing. It kind of concerns me that it is so light, like maybe there is an issue with too thin of a lining? I will have to let my dr. know and see what she thinks is going on. My appointment is a week from tomorrow and that is when I should really get some answers, I can't wait!

Do you have the ultrasound at your next appointment?? I really hope you get some real answers. :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well I had to get a pg test today before the Dr office would do a xray came up neg. Since I didn't want to trust a blue dye test I was going to come home and take a pink dye that I have I went to the bathroom at a friends house on my way home because I couldn't hold on much longer and there it was. The evil pink color right as the Damn witch decides to show. I am now uber upset and pissed off once again at my body.


----------



## horseypants

lbkmom, i'm sorry :(

try not to be too mad at ur body, but i agree, she's playing tricks on you. the reason i say that is the yeast infection.


----------



## Rachel789

lbk sorry to hear that the witch showed :hugs:

haus-at least you know you likely o'ed recently so you should be on your way to a fresh new cycle soon.

Yes, my appointment on the 27th is for the ultrasound immediately followed by a meeting with my dr. where she will go over my blood and ultra sound results and next step in the process. I am a little nervous for potential bad news but I CAN'T WAIT!! :brat:


----------



## Sweetp79

I'm on CD 3 Trying to for # 3 looking for a buddy. (new to forums)


----------



## sweetpea417

Another sweetpea? Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel I think I'm gonna test on Saturday. I *should* be 9 dpo then but then again since I have no idea if O happened last Thurs, I could only be like 3 dpo today. I guess time will tell! (or a positive test!)


----------



## Hausfrau

Now to sit back and wait for your pics sweetpea! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Omg guys I am so angry it is unreal! I just ranted to DH (poor guy lol) but ugh blood pressure please go down. Lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

What's wrong haus??


----------



## Hausfrau

I ended up calling my mum tonight and I shouldn't have. I don't understand how one person can make you feel so bad :( I am not a bad person and am tired of her making me feel like crap.


----------



## Rachel789

haus I am sorry your mom upset you. I have been through this with my mom a lot in the past few years. We always butted heads but the past 6-7 years (I don't know if it is her age or what) I can't get her to reason with me, she will never understand the things she says to me can be so hurtful. I have given up talking to her about it because it always happens again, I just try to bite my tounge and be the bigger person. Don't let her get to you is the best advice I can give you :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> haus I am sorry your mom upset you. I have been through this with my mom a lot in the past few years. We always butted heads but the past 6-7 years (I don't know if it is her age or what) I can't get her to reason with me, she will never understand the things she says to me can be so hurtful. I have given up talking to her about it because it always happens again, I just try to bite my tounge and be the bigger person. Don't let her get to you is the best advice I can give you :hugs:

Thanks Rachel :hugs:

I always bite my tongue and never let her know she irritates me (she has never been the kind of person you can just talk to). I hate listening to how great my brother is (he's a HUGE mommas boy), or having her cut me off to talk to her cats, my dad, brother, anyone! The worst part? Something awful happened to my grandmum recently but she won't tell me what (she didn't want to discuss it on the phone) I asked her to e-mail me and she said she would "eventually". I'm going to look bad becase everyoe knows what's going on except me.


----------



## sweetpea417

Big :hugs: haus!


----------



## Rachel789

I love my mom to death and we really have times where we get along amazingly so I feel bad saying bad about her but half the time we have major issues too. My mom sounds a lot like yours to be honest. She talks to the cats while I am talking to her too, it drives me nuts I feel like sometimes she is not interested in what I am saying.


----------



## Hausfrau

Deleted post. I don't want to bring all my drama here...lol :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Big :hugs: haus!

Thanks sweetpea! :hugs: 

How are you today?? Still testing Saturday? (I just want to see pics! Lol) :)


----------



## horseypants

haus, you could at least be considerate and drown out some of my drama with a bit of ur drama. :hugs: 

me three on the stress causing mother. i try to take the high road but then sometimes i CRY instead! haus, if you ever want to unleash, you can complain to me via private message too. i'm alll alone at home 'till the end of the month. as my fiance' (heheheh) is out of town.

does anyone want some o strips and prego tests? i got a few cheapies and i might get cocky and throw 'em out shortly, unless you do. if so, message me.


----------



## Sweetp79

piggywiggy said:


> Hi horsey I am currently on cd3 of 29/30 day cycle. Trying to conceive :baby: no 1. Had an early miscarriage in Dec 11. Followed SMEP last month but no luck. Trying again this month and have everything crossed for a BFP. Heres hoping March is our month:happydance:


Hi I'm sorry to hear about Miscarriage in dec. :(
I'm currently on cycle day 4 looks like we are close on the cycle day!


----------



## horseypants

hi Sweet!!! Big warm welcome! Glad you are joining us <3


----------



## LbkMom4Life

UGH OMG I hate this Damn period!!! I hate the way it is going. It is staying light pink not getting darker or anythingits just light pink and it feels freaking sticky!!! I know TMFI but dammit!!! My periods are normally really dark and heavy by the second day and its not and grrrrrrrrrr its making me upset. :'-(


----------



## rmsh1

I "may" have had watery cm yesterday, not sure yet, but if I get some today, I may do my first OPK of this long cycle..... If it is truely watery cm, then looks like this cycle will mirror the last one exactly, not what I wanted at all!


----------



## rmsh1

sorry for everyone having mother troubles. My mother is fine, but very far away. She is desperate for a grandbaby and I cannot tell her we wre trying as she would just go on about it too much. I would love to give her a grandbaby, as soon as possible!


----------



## dan-o

Just been looking through for an update from you horseypants.. 

Double congrats on the engagement and little beanie being ok after all!!!! So pleased for you :cloud9:


----------



## sweetpea417

Well guys... 9 or 7 dpo here and stark white bfn. Not even gonna post pics until i get some squinters. I know it's waaay too early anyhows. Everyone have a great weekend :)


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck sweetpea. I will post some OPK pics later, everyone can squint at those while they wait for your hpts. But I do not expect a positive OPK for atleast another 5 days yet


----------



## rmsh1

Here we go! There is a very faint line, but if this is going to be like last cycle, I wont see anything til CD27 or 28
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2891.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Well guys... 9 or 7 dpo here and stark white bfn. Not even gonna post pics until i get some squinters. I know it's waaay too early anyhows. Everyone have a great weekend :)


Sweetpeaaaa! I wanted to see pics you jerk!! Lol :) Just kidding! Keep testng! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I "may" have had watery cm yesterday, not sure yet, but if I get some today, I may do my first OPK of this long cycle..... If it is truely watery cm, then looks like this cycle will mirror the last one exactly, not what I wanted at all!

:(

With my crazy cycles I usually get two that are identical and then they go crazy again :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haus, you could at least be considerate and drown out some of my drama with a bit of ur drama. :hugs:
> 
> me three on the stress causing mother. i try to take the high road but then sometimes i CRY instead! haus, if you ever want to unleash, you can complain to me via private message too. i'm alll alone at home 'till the end of the month. as my fiance' (heheheh) is out of town.
> 
> does anyone want some o strips and prego tests? i got a few cheapies and i might get cocky and throw 'em out shortly, unless you do. if so, message me.

Hehe my bad I just felt so petty whining but man she really knows how to get under my skin!

I'd take 'em, but testing anything (opks and hpts) are pretty dissapontng right now :wacko: :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus!! Ok ok lol. I have so many hpts anyhow I'm sure I'll take another tonight. It's just that I really don't even know how many dpo I am :( sooo frustrating lol. But since I promised lol! Give me a few hours to hold my pee :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Ok here is my stark white bfn lol

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-16.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Ok here is my stark white bfn lol
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-16.jpg

:(

It still may be too early like you said so my fingers are still crossed for you!! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

I have a blood pregnancy test this week - but I have an urge to POAS still lol

Sweetpea I need help!! Lol


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Period is almost done. Its no longer pinkish it is turning brown. How odd. My periods normally last 5 or 6 days. Grrrrrrr


----------



## sweetpea417

Awwww haus! Just pee on something it might relieve the urge lol. And then post a pic :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

I need to find my tests! Lol I was cleaning out our room and missplaced them lol
It will be another BFN though and I don't want to see that again :( The blood test is just to rule pregnancy out because of my crazy cycles :(


----------



## sweetpea417

I tested this morning and huge bfn. No sign of any line again. Sigh. I just feel like this month I'm definitely out. No symptoms or anything. It's kind of funny that I am even POAS cause I have no hope that I'll see anything on them this cycle anyway. I just feel blue today all around :(


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: sweetpea, hope you feel better soon, and better yet, hope you get your BFP! Maybe this cycle will surprise you

I am still not feeling very happy, seeing as this cycle looks to be going to be just as long as the last. But we will still BD a lot, use preseed and possibly softcups, and see what happens


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I tested this morning and huge bfn. No sign of any line again. Sigh. I just feel like this month I'm definitely out. No symptoms or anything. It's kind of funny that I am even POAS cause I have no hope that I'll see anything on them this cycle anyway. I just feel blue today all around :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

You never know! :) 



rmsh1 said:


> :hugs: sweetpea, hope you feel better soon, and better yet, hope you get your BFP! Maybe this cycle will surprise you
> 
> I am still not feeling very happy, seeing as this cycle looks to be going to be just as long as the last. But we will still BD a lot, use preseed and possibly softcups, and see what happens

Ugh tell ne about it! I'm on cd 56 :(


----------



## Rachel789

Hey girls how is everyone doing today? Sweetpea are you testing again? I want to see! :brat:

Not too much to speak of here only on CD9, had a really low weird temp today I was surprised I was still alive after seeing 96.08 on the thermometer this morning :shock: Likely means nothing though as I don't expect anything to happen for another month or so if anything :growlmad: It did get my attention though because I have only once had a temp lower than this in the 6 months I have been temping and that was when I had a positive opk. I am going to take one today for fun not expecting anything though, it has just been far too long since I have POAS! I will post if it looks interesting.


----------



## Rachel789

Why is this always confusing? I hate opks :wacko: I think this batch may be defective or something because it makes no sense. Ok first pic is the first opk I took these are all from the same urine

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%204%2023/001.jpg

The directions reccomends to not read the results after 5 mins so that is the results around the 4 min mark. Then I ended up taking two more because I was unsure so below are all three I took with the bottom one being the same as the one in the picture above but is closer to the 10 min mark but it looks so positive but the other two clearly look negative to me so I am thinking majority rules and negative is correct and maybe I just have some defective opks?

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%204%2023/002.jpg


----------



## horseypants

I think the third one is close but they're not positive quite yet?


----------



## Rachel789

Yea thats the problem I have seen many of these so called close positive opks in my day so I don't think I am going to bother continuing to take anymore I may just save them for when I get to go on clomid.


----------



## Hausfrau

The third one may be positive? It looks like a half line to me (or am I crazy?? Lol) I've always had strong lines on my opks (all three times this cycle lol) :wacko:

ETA: nevermind after looking at it again, I would agree that it's almost positive.


----------



## Hausfrau

Whyyy is this thread getting so quiet lately?? lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies just wanted to check in. Been at the car dealership alllllll day but finally traded in my truck for a newer (but still old) vehicle. Hopefully I got a good one this time.

Sorry, not much to report here still getting bfn and not even evaps to obsess over. I'm about 11 dpo and just preparing myself for af. And sorry for not posting pics I have stopped having hope this cycle is all. Just bummed I guess.

How are you ladies?


----------



## rmsh1

CD27, no ovulation in site, so I am just a misery guts at the moment


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> CD27, no ovulation in site, so I am just a misery guts at the moment

:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> CD27, no ovulation in site, so I am just a misery guts at the moment

Sorry to hear that, hang in there I am sure something is going to happen soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea don't you think it is possible you o'ed a couple days later than ff says? If that was the case you may only be 8 dpo? Your chart is looking good either way.

I don't know why it is so quiet here lately, let's change that!

I don't know what to think about my opks to be honest maybe that one that looked positive wasnt even really positive. I am not going to take anymore opks for awhile because I don't want to drive myself insane because honestly a lot of my opks look like that and it is so maddening because I never know what to make of it and odds are I won't even have a shot at o'ing until closer to cd 40 anyway, I guess it is just wishful thinking. I am going to focus on my big appointment coming up soon, on this Friday :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea417 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to check in. Been at the car dealership alllllll day but finally traded in my truck for a newer (but still old) vehicle. Hopefully I got a good one this time.
> 
> Sorry, not much to report here still getting bfn and not even evaps to obsess over. I'm about 11 dpo and just preparing myself for af. And sorry for not posting pics I have stopped having hope this cycle is all. Just bummed I guess.
> 
> How are you ladies?

I hope this new car behaves better than the last one :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

I am trying to tell myself to just wait it out but each day that passes I just get worse. This time last cycle I had seen EWCM, this time I still have a little watery but not much. I will use another OPK tonight. Last cycle I got my closest to positive on CD28, which is tomorrow. 

Your appointment is so soon now Rachel! It will be so nice to know wat is going on. If O doesnt happen soon for me I am going to be going to the doc a lot sooner than I imagined!


----------



## PinkLove22

Hey ladies

So I am around 6 DPO and this Morning my temp dropped significantly. It's been high around 98.4-5 and it dropped to 98.0. Is it wishful thinking to assume its an implantation dip? I'm on CD 24 and my cycles are usually like 31-33 days long so AF isn't due for another week. Blahhhh I wish this would hurry up


----------



## sweetpea417

Good luck pinklove! FX'd that is a good sign :thumbup:

Rachel your appt is almost here! Yeah I guess it's possible that I O'ed later than FF says, but I am going off my last 6 months of cycles which have been so regular with O day and cycle days. Although my opks were WEIRD this month. I am not going to be taking them next month at all. My temp dropped a few this morning which happens when I am preparing for af (due this Friday) and still getting bfn all over the place. I keep telling myself to just STOP testing. What is wrong with me! Can't help it though...


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I am trying to tell myself to just wait it out but each day that passes I just get worse. This time last cycle I had seen EWCM, this time I still have a little watery but not much. I will use another OPK tonight. Last cycle I got my closest to positive on CD28, which is tomorrow.
> 
> Your appointment is so soon now Rachel! It will be so nice to know wat is going on. If O doesnt happen soon for me I am going to be going to the doc a lot sooner than I imagined!

I know how you feel :( I've gotten postive opks (several actually), but didn't ovulate until cd 46 (if I did at all). :wacko:



PinkLove22 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> So I am around 6 DPO and this Morning my temp dropped significantly. It's been high around 98.4-5 and it dropped to 98.0. Is it wishful thinking to assume its an implantation dip? I'm on CD 24 and my cycles are usually like 31-33 days long so AF isn't due for another week. Blahhhh I wish this would hurry up

Good luck!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to check in. Been at the car dealership alllllll day but finally traded in my truck for a newer (but still old) vehicle. Hopefully I got a good one this time.
> 
> Sorry, not much to report here still getting bfn and not even evaps to obsess over. I'm about 11 dpo and just preparing myself for af. And sorry for not posting pics I have stopped having hope this cycle is all. Just bummed I guess.
> 
> How are you ladies?

:( Could it still be a bit too early? Or do you think you are 11dpo for sure?


----------



## Hausfrau

Ladies I think my AF is coming really soon - either today or tomorrow. The problem is I have my hormone tests tomorrow am. I'm worried my progesterone levels will be invalid because my levels should be low now right?? I can't speak with my Doc and google is telling me these tests should be done on cd 21 (or around there) to show what my levels are like a week before AF... My cycles are irregular though so I guess I'm okay? I'll just mention it to my Doc at my next appointment...


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea don't give up hope I know you said your cycles have been like clockwork but you never know it could be different. I am looking forward to hearing about more testing to come!

haus-I wouldn't worry just get the bloodwork done and explain to the dr. what your concerns are. I am sure the dr. will understand as you are on CD 50 something now right? So i would think they will understand this may not be an accurate reading for you. 

A few more days and hopefully I will get answers and be able to move forward for once!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus, according to FF I am 12 dpo. my ticker is off... as well as everything else this month!


----------



## Hausfrau

You are preachin' to the choir about things being off this month! Lol :wacko:

I am definitely out this month and every other month until I figure out what the &@$! is wrong with my body. :wacko:

Thanks Rachel - I'll make sure to let him know. Hopefully it's not a big deal. I'm on cd 58 and it's nearly impossible to predict my cycles :(


----------



## sweetpea417

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-17.jpg

Hmmm well I took the pic after 10 minute mark so thinking evap! Atleast it's something to look at besides white


----------



## sweetpea417

Here is another pic. I swear even though it's probably an evap, it is more fun bring able to stare at another line on these things

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-18.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-19.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohhh I see it! :) I'm gonna keep stalking lol


----------



## Hausfrau

I have my blood tests tomorrow! I wish I didn't feel like ass right now though :(


----------



## sweetpea417

I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you haus that you get some answers tomorrow!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :) I'll keep updating you all, maybe it may help someone else out :)

I'm worried because I'm having my fsh, progesterone, estrogen etc checked and I've read that these should be taken on a certain day.. :wacko: I'll mention it to my Doc of course, but I'm really hoping it's not a big deal and that I won't have to repeat the tests again. I'm also getting a pregnancy test which I know will be negative, but I'm glad he's rulng everything out. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Good luck haus I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :) I'm hoping everything goes okay tomorrow - I never have issues with blood draws (I just hate the feeling of the needle gong in!)

I have to wait a few weeks (2-ish weeks) to find out results though :( Only because my Doctor wants me to have a physical and pap as well and he only does them on certain days :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

I posted my pics for the tweakers. Here's hoping!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I posted my pics for the tweakers. Here's hoping!

Stalking... Lol 

* fingers crossed * I think some ladies don't get a bfp until 12/13/14dpo! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-20.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Hausfrau

I see it! :) It looks good to me, maybe the start of a dark positive?? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Omg I hope so. That's either a bfp or the darkest evap I've ever seen


----------



## Hausfrau

Keep testing and posting pics!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Just got a bfn on clearblue digital :( grrr guess evap then? It was so convincing


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea and haus - fingers crossed for you both that you get the answers you want and stat! good luck tomorrow ladies.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

OMG!!!! The yeast infection is back. I also have a really bad rash due to the infection moisture and walking since I have a job I HAVE to walk around every hour. I am using my sons diaper rash cream and baby powder. This is so fucking annoying. The Dr gave me a Rx one time insert for the yeast infection but no urian or blood work. I wanna know what the hell is up. I think maybe tomorrow if I can swing it see if the radioligy at the hospital I am security for will do a ultrasound on me.


----------



## sweetpea417

Update:

BFN this morning on 20 miu IC and last night on clearblue digital. So even though the line came up before the 5-10 minute mark last night, it must be an evap. Although when they tweaked it, it looked awfully pink! Meh.. I knew it wasn't my month anyway but it kept the hope alive there for a minute.

Haus- keep us updated today!

How's everyone else?


----------



## rmsh1

CD28 and finally have a positive OPK today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2897b.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay rmsh1!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear about the bfn today sweetpea-If it means anything I could see the line so maybe that particular test was crazy sensitive? I am sure evap is a possiblity but you never know..

Good luck getting your bloodwork today haus! My dr. did the same she took my blood to check all that stuff on CD 40 something when I was there, I will get the results on Friday along with my ultra sound results, I CANT WAIT can you girls tell I am excited about this?!? :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

I am super excited for you Rach!

Thanks for your positive thoughts :) The test last night was one of those 10 miu ones so i don't know maybe.... I don't have any more of those left. Last night after holding my pee for 3 hours, the clearblue pretty much said it (i really hate those things btw) and this morning had a 20 miu IC (can't see any hint of a line).

Temp stayed the same today but still lower than it had been so I am thinking AF will be here right on time this month as always... sigh


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea :( I was so excited for you last night - sorry you got another evap line :(

Rachel I totally know how you feel! I am soooo excited to finally get my cycles sorted it is unreal lol. 

I cancelled my blood draw today and rebooked for Friday (cd 3 - should get a better read on my fsh levels then anyways). I cancelled because I woke up with cramps from hell and needed an advil lol (didn't want to chance taking one while fasting for the tests). 

Based on Rachel's post - in the US does your Doctor do the bloodwork in an appointment?? In Canada we go to a private lab (it is still free like the rest of our healthcare and is super quick at getting the results to your Doc).


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> CD28 and finally have a positive OPK today.

Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Actually most of my drs offices send me to a lab to get bloodwork done so when the dr. said lets take your blood I figured that is what I would be doing and I was surprised when they just took it right there! So I think it just depends on how the office likes to do it.


----------



## Hausfrau

Oh, that would save tons of time! 

Is most fertility workup expensive in the US? It's shocking what you guys pay for healthcare (ours is free and we pay through taxes) so whenever you go to the Doc you don't really think about what it would cost because there is never a bill. Sorry for the questions lol, I just can't wrap my head around paying for healthcare.


----------



## rmsh1

Healthcare is basically free here in the UK too, we pay through taxes. But we are returning to NZ this year and will have to pay for healthcare there, so I really want to get the ball rolling here in the UK and get some tests done before we go home


----------



## Rachel789

ohhhhhhhh yea it is crazy expensive here. I don't know how much this is all going to cost but I don't really care at this point I just want to get this fixed. We have a health savings account plan right now so it is a high deductable plan. We have to spend $2500 out of pocket then after that 80% of the cost is covered. It is insane isn't it?!? So we spend about $100 a month that goes into our account and DH's company matches it dollar for dollar so that money can be used for copays,ect then we also pay around $150 a month just to have the plan. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

An example of the cost last year I got an endoscopy done because I have chronic heartburn and we had to spend about $1300 out of pocket for the procedure plus another $100 for the biopsy and more for bloodwork and office visits. :dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

I will get medical insurance when we go home. Haven't needed it here, which is nice, but its costs NZ$50 at least just to see a regular GP in NZ


----------



## Hausfrau

:shock:


Rachel789 said:


> ohhhhhhhh yea it is crazy expensive here. I don't know how much this is all going to cost but I don't really care at this point I just want to get this fixed. We have a health savings account plan right now so it is a high deductable plan. We have to spend $2500 out of pocket then after that 80% of the cost is covered. It is insane isn't it?!? So we spend about $100 a month that goes into our account and DH's company matches it dollar for dollar so that money can be used for copays,ect then we also pay around $150 a month just to have the plan. :wacko:




Rachel789 said:


> An example of the cost last year I got an endoscopy done because I have chronic heartburn and we had to spend about $1300 out of pocket for the procedure plus another $100 for the biopsy and more for bloodwork and office visits. :dohh:

:shock: That is insane! We also get health spending accounts, but they are used for a massage, gym memberships, glasses, and dental (most employers cover a very generous portion of dental bills though - DH's firm pays 85% for both of us twice a year). DH contributes to the health spending account, but there are no other fees.

I feel so fortunate to be able to go to an ER or doctor and gave any test/exam and then just walk out without a bill. I completly agree with you though the cost is irrevelant when you need to know what is going on with your body.


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Healthcare is basically free here in the UK too, we pay through taxes. But we are returning to NZ this year and will have to pay for healthcare there, so I really want to get the ball rolling here in the UK and get some tests done before we go home

You guys have private healthcare there too along with the NHS right?

Yeah, get everything you can out of the way while it's free! :) When are you moving back?


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah there is private, I have not had to use it luckily.

We are moving back in October :) Been in London for 5 years


----------



## Hausfrau

Nice so you'll arrive just before summer starts over there :) DH and I are thinking of traveling to Australia and NZ around that time next year, just before it gets super hot lol


----------



## rmsh1

Yep right before summer! We moved here in October, so I had two winters, so I am so owed two summers LOL

I just tested with an OPK again, still surging! LOL OH is playing PS3, gonna be hard getting him in bed tonight I think....


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and we booked a long weekend away to Rome in May, they are already getting 22-26 degree sunshine there right now, so looking forward to getting out of grey London for a few days


----------



## Rachel789

That sounds nice I am so jealous! I have never been overseas :( I am supposed to go to Las vegas twice less than a month apart for weddings later this year so that should be interesting, especially if I am pregnant :shock:


----------



## PinkLove22

I hear you all on the healthcare issue. The US sucks and they really need to get it together because the cost is outrageous. People either don't get the care they need or
They do and it puts them in debt forever. 

Kind of like student loans :/

So in good news I think I might have seen a very very faint line on an Internet cheapy tonight. I'm gonna test again in a few days, it totally could have been a false test. . I'm only like 7 or 8 DPO. My low temp dip from yesterday went back up so I am Happy about that. Keeping my hopes up. AF not due till the 30/1st


----------



## pdxmamabear

ugh day 48 still BFN


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> That sounds nice I am so jealous! I have never been overseas :( I am supposed to go to Las vegas twice less than a month apart for weddings later this year so that should be interesting, especially if I am pregnant :shock:

You need to go overseas Rachel! :) Once you do though you need to keep tracellng though (once the travel bug bites... Lol)



rmsh1 said:


> Oh and we booked a long weekend away to Rome in May, they are already getting 22-26 degree sunshine there right now, so looking forward to getting out of grey London for a few days

Have fun! I haven't been to Italy yet, we'll get there eventually though! Lol 



PinkLove22 said:


> I hear you all on the healthcare issue. The US sucks and they really need to get it together because the cost is outrageous. People either don't get the care they need or
> They do and it puts them in debt forever.
> 
> Kind of like student loans :/
> 
> So in good news I think I might have seen a very very faint line on an Internet cheapy tonight. I'm gonna test again in a few days, it totally could have been a false test. . I'm only like 7 or 8 DPO. My low temp dip from yesterday went back up so I am Happy about that. Keeping my hopes up. AF not due till the 30/1st

Yeah I don't know how you guys deal with your healthcare system! I just don't get paying for healthcare - we are spoiled in Canada hehe :)

Where are your pics??!? Lol Test again and post pics for us! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay pink! Hope it's your bfp!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> That sounds nice I am so jealous! I have never been overseas :( I am supposed to go to Las vegas twice less than a month apart for weddings later this year so that should be interesting, especially if I am pregnant :shock:

I went to Vegas last year, it was great! 

Our travelling will not be very extensive when we return home though, a lot harder to travel from NZ. We plan on seeing more of NZ though, now that we have been to so many other places, time to explore home!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Didn't get around to seeing about the ultrasound at work tonight was busy staying out of the lobby when I noticed my ex I have not seen in three years when I worked at the prison and I didn't think about it until after I left and was half way home. Lol since I know he and his wife and other family know someone there I will be running away each time I see him enter. (Bad breakup.)


----------



## dan-o

PinkLove22 said:


> I hear you all on the healthcare issue. The US sucks and they really need to get it together because the cost is outrageous. People either don't get the care they need or
> They do and it puts them in debt forever.
> 
> Kind of like student loans :/
> 
> So in good news I think I might have seen a very very faint line on an Internet cheapy tonight. I'm gonna test again in a few days, it totally could have been a false test. . I'm only like 7 or 8 DPO. My low temp dip from yesterday went back up so I am Happy about that. Keeping my hopes up. AF not due till the 30/1st

Wow, good luck hun!! Fingers crossed!
I'm also 7dpo, but only glowing white BFN for me today lol. BIt early for me anyway!


----------



## Rachel789

pinklove I want to see the :test: post pics next time!


----------



## sweetpea417

So AF will be here today or tomorrow latest which puts me on my clockwork 28 day cycles. Temp plummeted waaaaay below coverline as it always does the day AF shows. So... I am out again for another month. On to the next I suppose!

I did say that I was not going to use opks this month and I am gonna stick by that decision. If I hadn't kept taking them this month, I literally wouldn't have driven myself crazy  I think I may temp but only the week of O just so I can know the day I O'd or atleast close to. That's my news. Hope to see some BFP's from you ladies here soon!


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm giving up on opks this time around as well. Mine are just too confusing :wacko:

On to the next month for me too!


----------



## Rachel789

Me three on the opks! I can NEVER figure them out. I won't say I will never take one but it will only be if I get the urge once in awhile. I haven't taken one since Monday.


----------



## sweetpea417

CD 1 here. AF showed up a day early... wouldn't ya know!

Haus did af show for you yet?


----------



## rmsh1

I got a slight temp rise today, guessing I will get my large rise tomorrow, just like last cycle! I could overlay these two cycles and they would match perfectly


----------



## sweetpea417

!! Get to BD'ing if you haven't already!


----------



## rmsh1

We have been, every day for the last 4 days, and will tonight and maybe tomorrow just for good luck!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry the witch got you sweetpea :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> CD 1 here. AF showed up a day early... wouldn't ya know!
> 
> Haus did af show for you yet?


Sorry AF showed - a day early even! :hugs:

Yep I'm on cd 3 or 4 depending on what is considered the first day (AF started midday so probably cd 4).


----------



## Rachel789

MY APPOINTMENT WENT GREAT!! :happydance: :thumbup:

They did a transvaginal ultrasound and my drs words were "your ovaries look beautiful" :haha: 

She said she only saw a couple small cysts but that was normal. The bloodwork they took was for prolactin, LH, FSH and she said all looked great! She thinks that this may just be how my body is. While I would like a reason for it, I am still happy to know nothing is wrong. 

She said she still reccomends the BCP for 2-3 months prior to the clomid because it gives your ovaries a rest and will get rid of the few cysts I have and make me more fertile. She said they usually have more success that way and that I can only do clomid for 6 cycles no matter what. I told her I was really against BCP and wanted to at least try a couple cycles and if I am not reacting then maybe discuss the BCP route. She was ok with it but did let me know BCP wasn't a bad thing and they use it as a fertility treatment which I found strange. I didn't say anything to her but I was thinking in my head I was on BCP for 12 years my ovaries were more than rested and I wasn't fertile afterward obviously because I never got pregnant!

Sooooooo I got my prescription for clomid. She said looking at my ultrasound I had multiple really small follicles and that I wasn't going to be O'ing anytime in the near future. So she wants me to start provera on CD 15 which is in two days so we can mimic a 28 day type cycle then she wants me to start clomid on CD5-9 then I will come in on CD 14 for a scan to see how things are looking.

I am soooooooo excited and nervous to get this process going, it is happening so soon!!! :happydance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::dance:


----------



## horseypants

Rachel this is all great!!!! Sounds like you have a very good doctor and I love it that your ovaries look beautiful :). We don't get to hear that every day!

I have heard from nurse friends that lots of people get prego right after they stop taking bcp. But sounds like you're following up and will be able to adjust according to what you're most comfortable with as you get more and more information.

Sorry sweetpea that the witch came.

Hausfrau, it's nice that you guys are on similar cycles again.

Pinklove, what's the latest?

Rmsh, where you been?

Hi Dan-o!

lbkmom, totally stalking ur updates. <3


----------



## rmsh1

I'm here, just been stalking/lurking. Hope to get cross hairs tomorrow if my temp rises, was a tough cycle, but will see a doc next month


----------



## horseypants

this cycle looks really similar to your last so far and you got pos opks, so hopefully that was o!


----------



## rmsh1

Yep that is what I was thinking, but when I plug a high temp in for tomorrow, it puts O at CD28 this time, which I find strange given these two cycles could overlay each other perfectly. So I manually put my cross hairs on CD30 for last cycle. I think I probably O'd yesterday (CD29) rather than CD28. I guess it doesnt matter in the long run. So even though my cycles have gone long, they seem to be regular!


----------



## lelemay23

I hope you dont mind me joining? I'm so confused!! lol for Jan, Feb, Mar I had 32 day cycles this month I was convinced I cracked it, symtoms gallore and AF was due 30th April but the :witch: got me early this month yesterday which is shorter than my usual 32 day cycle at 28 days go figure just when I thought we had :sex: at just the right time :shrug:.

Ok so im now CD2 and would really love a buddy or two even! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Welcome!

Do you chart lelemay? That way you will know for sure what cd number you ovulate on


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Rachel this is all great!!!! Sounds like you have a very good doctor and I love it that your ovaries look beautiful :). We don't get to hear that every day!
> 
> I have heard from nurse friends that lots of people get prego right after they stop taking bcp. But sounds like you're following up and will be able to adjust according to what you're most comfortable with as you get more and more information.
> 
> Sorry sweetpea that the witch came.
> 
> Hausfrau, it's nice that you guys are on similar cycles again.
> 
> Pinklove, what's the latest?
> 
> Rmsh, where you been?
> 
> Hi Dan-o!
> 
> lbkmom, totally stalking ur updates. <3

Yeah with my irregular cycles I'm always synching up with someone lol


----------



## horseypants

such is the beauty of this here thread!

:hug:


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus! Yes we are cycle buddies once again :haha: and we have lelemay now too. Welcome!

Rachel I am soooo excited for you! :happydance:

Rmsh1 I hope this cycle is your bfp! Sounds like you BD'd at all the right times.

Pinklove what's the word????

Horsey how you feeling preggopants?


----------



## horseypants

haha, preggopants. love it. i'm freaking out over having eating some corned beef, but i'm also laughing my a$$ off at myself for it. i started a prego journal! imma go work in the word pregopants somewhere :).


----------



## rmsh1

I got cross hairs!!! Now please stalk it. When I first entered todays temp, I got solid lines, now, without changing anything, they have gone dotted! Grrrr, and when does everyone think I actually ovulated? I am hoping CD29, as last night (CD30) OH was just too tired to BD :( So we BD on CD 26, 27, 28 and 29


----------



## lelemay23

Hey RMSH1!

Thanks no I have never charted, I wouldnt even know how:help: I actually have 3 kids aged 19, 14 & 10 from a previous relationship, all concieved with no problem atal so never needed to think about these things..But after my MMC in May 2011 it just hasnt happened! Took some time for my cycle to regulate its still confusing me to be honest so now its time to do this properly I think!!:thumbup:. yes I will admit I am a POAS addict and im really fed up of seeing the BFN each month as im sure the rest of you ladies are!! so good to meet you all :flower: BTW -feeling really positive:winkwink:

Thanks Sweetpea!


----------



## Rachel789

What happened to this thread? It really died down in here :(


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning! I think we are all still here... maybe just taking a breather? This weekend I needed to get away from the internet world for a bit and enjoy the sunshine and my family (DH's birthday was yesterday). I am still here just lurking a bit.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday!


----------



## PinkLove22

I'm still here. Been testing everyday since the faint line I saw and BFN. My temps were all up and today at 11dpo I had a huge huge temp drop. My temps went from 98.5 to 97.5 this morning. Does that mean AF is coming early? Ughhh so frustrating.... I'm not sure what to make of it but the witch is still not here and I have a few days until she is supposed to show.


----------



## rmsh1

I'm still here, took my fertilscope results off and got solid crosshairs and they didn't move! Yay! I still think I O'd CD29, but so glad FF didnt move my cross hairs to CD30

So I am currently 5dpo. AF will be due while we are in Rome, so if she doesnt show, I will take one test with me to test on our last day there :)


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm here! :) 

I had a weekend class, a party, and we had to get our hotels booked for Europe - we had a pretty busy weekend!

I finally went and had my blood test today, now I just need to sit back and wait! :)

Rachel did you update about your latest appointment? I think I missed it. ETA: nevermid, I see you did update, glad everything went well. Keep updating us (I like your updates because it gives me an idea of what my Doc may do) :)


----------



## PinkLove22

Blah blah blah witchy witch showed up today. Damn those predictable temperature drops


----------



## Rachel789

I am happy everyone is still around :)

I started provera yesterday so I will be taking my 2nd pill today. Can't wait to be done with it and move on to my first clomid cycle :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that pink :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry pink! My temp always plummets the day af is due too so I know in the morning when I see that ugly low number that she will visit the same day. So frustrating :(!


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea we are cycle buddies again! :) I'm on cd 7


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> I got cross hairs!!! Now please stalk it. When I first entered todays temp, I got solid lines, now, without changing anything, they have gone dotted! Grrrr, and when does everyone think I actually ovulated? I am hoping CD29, as last night (CD30) OH was just too tired to BD :( So we BD on CD 26, 27, 28 and 29


I'm stalking! When are you going to test? :)


:hugs: Sorry AF is on the way PinkLove :(


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Trying this again blah. I bded the 29th and supposed to O today. Gotta get ready for work in an hour and be there by 1am. Not going to let my hopes up going to just go with the flow and chill.


----------



## rmsh1

My temp went up again today, to where they were for my entire TWW last cycle. Not sure why they were lower for a bit there :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

Just got my BFP ladies!!! Fingers crossed its a sticky!!!! :yipee:


https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/bfp4-1.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

congrats dan-o!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay dan-o! Congrats!


----------



## Rachel789

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

yay dan-o!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Blah just had a horrible day at work :( not feeling great these days just moody as all hell. I know I have been feeling like something's missing lately and I'm positive it's just cause I want to be pregnant so bad it's causing me to feel down in the dumps cause Im not. Sorry don't mean to be whiney I just wish it would happen already. Anyone ever feel this way? I am making myself nuts here! 

It's just one of those waaaah kind of days I guess


----------



## Rachel789

I'm sorry you are feeling down sweetpea :hugs: I know how you are feeling and we all have good and bad days. You will get pregnant soon just hang in there.


----------



## sweetpea417

ty Rachel :)


----------



## rmsh1

I feel the same sweetpea,and unfortunately it is only getting worse as time goes on and no bfp. I want it all so bad, and no amount of wishing and praying is making it happen.

I am not looking forward to next cycle if AF arrives next week

:hugs:


----------



## soniia21f

hey its wonderful to know on it.. let me join on this!! :)


----------



## babyfeva

congrats dan-o!!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Blah just had a horrible day at work :( not feeling great these days just moody as all hell. I know I have been feeling like something's missing lately and I'm positive it's just cause I want to be pregnant so bad it's causing me to feel down in the dumps cause Im not. Sorry don't mean to be whiney I just wish it would happen already. Anyone ever feel this way? I am making myself nuts here!
> 
> It's just one of those waaaah kind of days I guess

Yes me too! :wacko: 

I've heard of three 'oops' pregnancies this week, and honestly I am really tired of hearing about someone elses pregnancy. I've been staying away from B&B for that reason... :wacko:

I haven't been around much lately - rmsh, rachel, lbk, sweetpea, pink, & horsey anything new???


----------



## Rachel789

Nope just waiting waiting and waiting as usual. I just want a chance to get pregnant, I havent had that since December :brat: At least I know I am on my way to clomid, time is just DRAGGING sooooo slow now of course. I take my 4th provera pill tonight, I wish it was my 10th I want to be done!!!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Rachel and Hausfrau

Not much going on with me, just glad to be in the TWW, and trying not to symptom spot

I got a really complicated experiment to work today, after months of no luck, so my boss gave me a bottle of french wine. I accepted it but am not drinking unless AF arrives (hoping she doesn't!)


----------



## Rachel789

Hopefully you won't be drinking it for at least 9 months :)


----------



## rmsh1

Exactly! I will ship it back to NZ and enjoy it there, after aging it for a year or so LOL


----------



## Rachel789

haha I like that plan! :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Exactly! I will ship it back to NZ and enjoy it there, after aging it for a year or so LOL

LOL good idea! :thumbup: After those nine months it will be a nice treat! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Nope just waiting waiting and waiting as usual. I just want a chance to get pregnant, I havent had that since December :brat: At least I know I am on my way to clomid, time is just DRAGGING sooooo slow now of course. I take my 4th provera pill tonight, I wish it was my 10th I want to be done!!!

:hugs:

I know the feeling. I just want to get my blood results, have my pap and know what the hell is going on lol. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Do you know how much longer you have to wait?


----------



## Hausfrau

My appointment is on the 15th (seems so far away!) I'll have my pap then as well (Alberta Health & Wellness [the provincal health dept] mails me my results and my doc should call me if there are issues with my test within a week).


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Blah I feel like I did when I was pregnant with my youngest. Cramps constantly that die down slightly but always there. I gotta get ready for work hopefully I will be off Friday.


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Blah I feel like I did when I was pregnant with my youngest. Cramps constantly that die down slightly but always there. I gotta get ready for work hopefully I will be off Friday.


Workin' late! 

You do security though right?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yeah, I am a security officer at a heart hospital. It is super boring on th 1am to 9am shift. I want my 5pm to 1am shift back.


----------



## sweetpea417

Nothing new to report here! I have not temped at all this cycle and to tell you the truth, I am sleeping a lot better. I feel cramps in my uterus today but it is waay too early for anything. O date is expected next Wednesday (I am sticking to my guns and not using opks this month). I just want to see what happens. I have such regular cycles I don't really need to use them anyway. 

I'll have more exciting news next week I'm sure lol. What's up with you ladies?


----------



## Hausfrau

My biggest news is my appointment in 12 days lol. Just excited to get things back to normal! :) I'm also flying home soon (to the other side of Canada) and am enjoying my time here before I have my mum on my case 24/7.

I'm not using opks this cycle either and I'm the worst at temping lol so I'm not doing that either. Just going to relax this cycle like I did for the last.


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea, I have been taking a break from temping because I am on the provera now and I have found I sleep much better too, I am loving not temping! It will be so hard to get back in the groove of doing it again in a week or two.


----------



## rmsh1

No news from me today. Boss was not in a good mood today, especially compared to yesterday! So was very glad to finish up and come home


----------



## ashleywalton

So I went to the DR Monday because I was having bad migraines. So, I got a prescription for that, had to take one today and within 45 minutes I was completely better! :) I go back at then end of the month. Hoping these 4 weeks go by fast so that I can get to that appt so that we can finally have an ultrasound! My baby girls turns 2 this month so I have something to keep me busy! 
Hope you are all doing well and hanging in there! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

I've only had a migraine once in my life and it was brutal! Glad you're feeling better! :)

You should find out the gender with the upcoming ultrasound right?? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Ashley! Are you hoping for a boy or girl or whatever? I can't believe you are 13 weeks already!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. 
Migraines are not fun, I have had them since I was young but only like once every six months. I was having one almost every other day. It was getting ridiculous.
I will be 18 weeks or so by the time I have the ultrasound, so yes I should be able to see if we're having a boy or girl. Since we have 2 girls I would love to have a boy, but as long as I have a healthy baby it doesn't matter. :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I feel like I got hit by a train. I got off work yesterday and my dumb ass donated blood knowing I was 3dpo. Hopefully the blood loss doesn't harm me too much, I didn't get home until like twelve and I fell asleep on the couch around 1 I guess and woke up at 5 ate a few bites of dinner and went back to bed. I now feel like I need to throw up and my stomach is mad at me and cant find anything that sounds good to eat. I just wanna go back to bed but I cant right now.


----------



## Hausfrau

*crickets*


....this thread is way too quiet...again lol.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Sounds like the hospital..... well its still got their noises that I wish would stop. I'm to sensitive right now to hear all of it. I'm about to have an overload due to it.


----------



## Rachel789

ahhh I know its too quiet lets get the chatter going again!! I am kind of quiet myself because I am tortured right now going through the 10 day dose of provera. It is such a BORING time because there is no chance of being or trying to get pregnant so what I have to say is always BORING. But the good news is I will be taking my last pill on Tuesday soooooo soon I will be starting my first clomid cycle and will have plenty to talk about :)


----------



## rmsh1

10 dpo for me, it is a long weekend here so no work for three days!


----------



## Rachel789

ohhhhh rmsh your chart looks so good! :test: :test: :test: No pressure or anything :)

Enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## rmsh1

I might test on the 9th, not sure yet. FF tells me to test on the 10th but that is the day we fly to Rome and its not very convenient. I am going to just play it by ear and see how I feel each day. I hate bfns and would rather AF just show on her own before I test. But we will see!


----------



## rmsh1

I am very interested to see if this cycle is any shorter than the last (if AF shows), as I will feel a bit better if it is shorter!

My vitex finally arrived but I will not start it until I have seen a doc. I am also going to start prenatals, at the moment I just take folic acid


----------



## Rachel789

That's a good idea to talk to your dr. first and see what they are willing to do and if they want to run any bloodwork. I don't blame you for waiting to test I feel the same exact way you do. I would much rather AF show than test early and get BFNs and stare at the test forever looking for a hint of a line. When I get my BFP I want a blaring positive!


----------



## rmsh1

My bottle of vitex has no indication on it at all of what concentration it is. Very unhelpful!

I have had some interesting cramps the last few days, not sure what to make of them. Trying not to get excited and not even telling OH, I am sure he just thinks I am crazy anyway


----------



## Rachel789

Your post o temps look different than last cycles, I hope that is a good sign for you!


----------



## rmsh1

They are very different this cycle, it took me a lot longer to get to 37 degrees this time round, just went straight there last time. Can your body tell if no egg is fertilised? LIke does it know it has absorbed an unfertilised egg?


----------



## Rachel789

I have always wondered if our bodies would know that ahead of time before we even felt symptoms. I would like to think our bodies would know that but I have no clue.


----------



## rmsh1

I know an unfertilsed egg is absorbed very quickly, so I wonder if it knows as soon as no egg is absorbed. I dont know, I think about all this FAR too much!


----------



## Sweetp79

rmsh1 said:


> My bottle of vitex has no indication on it at all of what concentration it is. Very unhelpful!
> 
> I have had some interesting cramps the last few days, not sure what to make of them. Trying not to get excited and not even telling OH, I am sure he just thinks I am crazy anyway

Do you use liquid or pills?


----------



## rmsh1

It is liquid, the website says this - 

Highest Strength, Tinctures are at 1:2 @ 25% = Herb:Water @ Alcohol% 
All bottles come with NEW 5ml Graduated Pipette for easy dispensing 
Certified Organic by the Biodynamic Agricultural Association (BDAA), Organic Cert UK6 
Cold Pressed Herbs, Grown and Harvested Using Biodynamic Practices 
Ethical Awarded 98% by the UK Ethical Organisation. Vegan Soc Certified


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> ohhhhh rmsh your chart looks so good! :test: :test: :test: No pressure or anything :)
> 
> Enjoy your long weekend!


Yes thissss! :) Can't wait until you start testng!


Rachel I am so excited for you! I hope the Clomid does the trick :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Can't wait to hear/see some tests from you ladies! I O about Wednesday so I'm kinda boring at the moment


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Can't wait to hear/see some tests from you ladies! I O about Wednesday so I'm kinda boring at the moment


Me too. I'm not sure when I ovulate so I'll be living through everyone who is testing lol

I BD'ed at all the wrong times last cycle (I wasn't really trying then anyways...but lol) I had strong ovulation signs and missed my chance :wacko: Ths cycle I am just letting things happen... I'm boring right now too lol


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Pepto is now my best friend. Just praying I don't throw up anywhere here at work.


----------



## dan-o

I'm coming back ladies, my little bean isn't sticking :(


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Awe dan-o :'( ***hugs***


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to hear dan-o, maybe you will be super fertile this cycle and will get a bfp straight away

:hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Sorry dan-o.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that dan-o :( :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Pepto is now my best friend. Just praying I don't throw up anywhere here at work.

Pepto works wonders! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

Sorry dan-o :(


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies :hugs: 



rmsh1 said:


> Sorry to hear dan-o, maybe you will be super fertile this cycle and will get a bfp straight away
> 
> :hugs:

That would be fab! Here's hoping! :flower:


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry to hear that dan-o :( :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

My temp is dropping so think AF is heading my way :(


----------



## dan-o

It's not dropped that much! Might go back up again tomorrow, you never know! Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with dan-o rmsh it is not much of a drop to mean much of anything. Your chart still looks good :)


----------



## Rachel789

I wanted to let you all know I started AF yesterday before I even finished all of my provera! So that means I will be starting clomid on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Yay now you have a time frame for clomid and you can temp again and see how soon you will ovulate!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I am very excited to get started. But I am not gonna lie taking this break from temping has been really nice i am not looking forward to that again but I am going to do it because I want to be able to confirm O. So I will probably start temping again in a few days or so. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I took my temp this morning (first time since AF started). I agree, it's been such a nice break I may just only do it the week of O from now on


----------



## Hausfrau

Ladies I am still here for you, I just can't be here right now :(

I found out something a few minutes ago and it is hitting me hard. I can't...even :cry::cry::cry: I think I'm going to throw up from crying.. Ugh I'm not normally this dramatic lol Sorry guys.


I'm still reading, I just can't see happy news right now :(


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Hausfrau


----------



## Rachel789

Aww hun, whats wrong? :hugs: I hope you are ok. You know we are here for you if you want to tell us how you are feeling.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

What's wrong haus? Hope everything is going to be okay.


Well I'm doing okayish here. Still kinda nauseated and I have a really strange pain around my belly button. Not a really bad bad pain but its noticeable, blah I just wanna go back to bed.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh good luck with the clomid rachel, it worked for us!! 

Hausfrau, hope you are OK hun :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Lbk, where are you in your cycle hun? Have you tested recently? Symptoms sound great!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm 7dpo I'm just chillin for now don't wanna get my hopes up too much any more. I'm so tired right now its not even funny. Milk tastes hot every time I get some and its straight out of the frig.


----------



## dan-o

All sounding very promising lbk!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

God, I'm praying and hoping.


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus! :hugs: we are all here for you! I hope you are ok


----------



## sweetpea417

I think I experienced O pains yesterday. I had a dull ache in my lower right back and lower front by my ovaries plus a headache and teeny bit of nausea. Does that sound right to be O pains to anyone? Im not supposed to O til Wed but I havent used opks this cycle so I don't know. Do you O right after the pains?

Oh and temp was low this morning


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs: So nice to come here and get so much support! :)

I am fine. My DH did something completly insensitive and I was just so hurt. He's such a nice guy so it was very unusual. I ended up e-mailing him at work (he is so busy that it's easier to get him through e-mail) and told him how I was feeling, he then called and told me how much he loved and cared for me and he felt like a huge douchebag. Despite his day full of clients - he came home and surprised me by taking me out to my favourite place for lunch :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Awe that was sweet of him haus. Hugs


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Awe that was sweet of him haus. Hugs

Thanks :hugs: :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I think I experienced O pains yesterday. I had a dull ache in my lower right back and lower front by my ovaries plus a headache and teeny bit of nausea. Does that sound right to be O pains to anyone? Im not supposed to O til Wed but I havent used opks this cycle so I don't know. Do you O right after the pains?
> 
> Oh and temp was low this morning

I get strong ovulation pain. When I experience it it's never in my back - just a few centimeters away from my hipbone and it's more of a stabby feeling (but not painful, just annoying! Lol) I ovulate on the day of the pain based on my super dark opk and my AF showing up exactly 14 days later. 

Are you going to continue to temp around your ovulation period?? I need more charts to stalk!! Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> I'm 7dpo I'm just chillin for now don't wanna get my hopes up too much any more. I'm so tired right now its not even funny. Milk tastes hot every time I get some and its straight out of the frig.

You can start testing soon! :)


----------



## horseypants

I was gonna spare u but for the record, I moved up my scan and had an ultrasound today. Bad news. No heartbeat. Baby measured about 8 weeks, so... It's been over for about a week and a half while my ass kept telling itself to be positive. Sad. Next up, d&c. Terrified. Love u guys, sorry so morbid. Will be joining u again someday. Maybe after a sweet drunken honeymoon. Or maybe I'll get back on the math in a month or two. 

:hug:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: horsey, so sorry to hear 

Haus, glad you got taken out and spoilt

I have decided to test tomorrow if no signals AF might come, will be keeping an eye out for brown tinged cm today


----------



## dan-o

Oh god, I am so sorry, you poor thing, sending huge :hug: :hugs:

I had a D+C with my first MC, it's nothing to worry about hun I promise, it will be over before you know it. 

Hope you are OK xxxxx


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: horsey I hope you are ok


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad to hear you are doing better haus!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Horsey sweetie I'm sorry :-( I had a dnc with my very first child. Lots of prayers and love heading your way.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so sorry horseypants.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey :cry: Love you hon


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey :(. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Horsey :( :hugs:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Okay got another symptom to add. I have (TMI) very watery cm. I have had it for about 3 days now. Before it was eggwhite and sticky. This cm though tends to make me think I have peed in my pants. I can go to the bathroom like 5 minutes before and be soaked within that 5 minutes. Its not sticky but very slippery and watery. Not sure what to think of this lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Sounds promising lbkmom. When do you test?


----------



## Hausfrau

I agree, your symptoms sound good lbk! :)

Sweetpea I am so jealous that you're waiting to ovulate (and will soon) lol. I'm waiting...and waiting..and waiting lol. Hoping I ovulate sooner then last cycle, I don't wanna see cd 57 again, ever lol.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm going to test the 16th that will be 1 day late.


----------



## rmsh1

BFN


----------



## dan-o

Oh no, sorry for your BFN rmsh1 :(

Good luck LBK, not too long to wait now!

My bleeding seems to be tapering off (I hope) so I will be back on that TTC rollercoaster in about a week when ov comes around! Hoping to take advantage of the ''extra fertile after MC' window!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea-Yay you should be o'ing antime now!

haus-I hope your body figures it out and o's sooner this time

rmsh- sorry about the BFN :( It may be too early though don't give up hope

dan o-I hope you can catch a sticky bean this time!

lbk-looking forward to when you :test:

I am starting clomid tomorrow, I am excited and nervous!


----------



## dan-o

Oooh good luck rachel!! Clomid rocks!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I threw my guts up at work :( not a very fun thing when your in the middle of a "round" to make sure everything is good and also unlocking O.R.s and cath-labs


----------



## sweetpea417

I O today! Pretty certain cause I had cramping yesterday and my temp dipped this morning so I think I am gonna see a nice big rise tomorrow. We Sunday and last night so I think that will cover the bases. I am exhausted lately, I feel like I could sleep for a week!

rmsh1- sorry about bfn :(

rach- super excited for you with the clomid! :thumbup:

haus- I am praying for a shorter cycle for you this month 

dan-FX'd for this month to really be your month! You have such a positive attitude about everything that I really admire!

lbk- I am stalking to see when you :test:


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks Rachel & sweetpea! :) Usually when I have a long cycle (cd 57/60 etc) I get two short ones after usually 32/34 days. I'm hoping I ovulate soon! :)

Rmsh, I'm sorry you got a bfn :( Is it still a bit too early for you??

Lbk, ugh that sucks :( BUT maybe it's a prego sign! :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hausfrau

I have a problem lol - I overuse the :) :( etc lol Look at my posts lol


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> I have a problem lol - I overuse the :) :( etc lol Look at my posts lol

:haha: It's ok I think we all overuse our own emoticons I think my favs are :haha: :rofl: and :) Are you still temping this cycle? You ever figure out how to link your chart?


----------



## rmsh1

If I ovulated on CD28 then it is not too early, but if I didn't ovulate til CD30 then I am only 12 dpo. So hard to decide, these long cycles are doing my head right in

Rome tomorrow so will update you all when we get back next week

:hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I have a problem lol - I overuse the :) :( etc lol Look at my posts lol
> 
> :haha: It's ok I think we all overuse our own emoticons I think my favs are :haha: :rofl: and :) Are you still temping this cycle? You ever figure out how to link your chart?Click to expand...

Don't forget :holly:!! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> If I ovulated on CD28 then it is not too early, but if I didn't ovulate til CD30 then I am only 12 dpo. So hard to decide, these long cycles are doing my head right in
> 
> Rome tomorrow so will update you all when we get back next week
> 
> :hugs:

I feel you, I hate long cycles. :( Hoping you are in fact 12 dpo and it's too early! :)

Have a great time in Rome! I cannot wait to get back to Europe in a little over a month!!! :)


----------



## Rachel789

ohhh yes how could I forget :holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Rachel789

Have a great time rmsh!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Have a good trip rmsh1! :holly: :haha:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

At the er. I cant take the throwing up anymore. My supervisor called in another officer to come in and relieve me to do so.


----------



## Hausfrau

Hope everything is okay lbk :( :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea are you feeling good about this cycle?? :) You should be ovulating soon or just did??


----------



## sweetpea417

I think I O'd yesterday.. My temp went up to today but only cause yesterday's was so low (so I'm not really sure) but I think it takes two days for mine to shoot up. I am a slow riser I think.

I got strong O pains Monday and Tuesday with cramping last night. We haven't BD'd since Tues night so I hope O happened yesterday and not today as it would slim down the chances this month. What CD are you on Haus?

LBKmom- hope you are ok!


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohh, hope you caught it this month! :) I would say you probably ovulated during the pain (but that's true for me, I know everyone is different).

I'm on cd 17, I caved an did an opk yesterday just to see what's happening - I don't know why I use them though, I'll have at least two surges so they're unreliable lol:wacko: Want a bunch of opks??? Lol :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

yay for the TWW sweetpea-When will the first test be??

How did the opk look haus?

I am taking my first clomid pill this evening, praying for minimal or no side effects. I hope this works, I just want a real chance at getting pregnant. I feel like I have never had a real shot at it but I am feeling positive about this and hoping I get pregnant within a few months :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I guess I'm okay. I have a uti. They didn't say anything about pregnancy so either it is to soon for a blood or I am out this month. I am 10dpo today.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> yay for the TWW sweetpea-When will the first test be??
> 
> How did the opk look haus?
> 
> I am taking my first clomid pill this evening, praying for minimal or no side effects. I hope this works, I just want a real chance at getting pregnant. I feel like I have never had a real shot at it but I am feeling positive about this and hoping I get pregnant within a few months :)

That's so exciting Rachel! :) Did your Doctor tell you when you should ovulate? I think it's around cd 14 right? Keep us posted! 

My opk was negative, I'm on cd 17 today (my ticker is off) so I'm gessing I'll have another long-ish cycle :wacko: So glad my appointment is really soon! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> I guess I'm okay. I have a uti. They didn't say anything about pregnancy so either it is to soon for a blood or I am out this month. I am 10dpo today.

Did you ask for a pregnancy test? I think they use a blood pregnancy test after a missed period (my Doc does anyways). I'd keep testing :)


----------



## Rachel789

When is your appt. haus? 

I think the standard is that you will o anywhere from 5-9 days after your last pill. I looked at some charts on FF of people who took clomid the same days as I am and it looks like most of them o'ed between cd 16-19. That would be amazing for me considering my last known o date was cd 40!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

They run a pregnancy test at the er before giving medication to females no matter if your late or not. If the female is pregnaant they don't want to give medication that could harm the baby.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> When is your appt. haus?
> 
> I think the standard is that you will o anywhere from 5-9 days after your last pill. I looked at some charts on FF of people who took clomid the same days as I am and it looks like most of them o'ed between cd 16-19. That would be amazing for me considering my last known o date was cd 40!

Tuesday first thing on the morning! :) Really not looking forward to the pap (really hoping this one isn't as painful as the last!) but so excited to finally have test results and be able to find out what's next.

Ohh ovulating on or around cd 16-19 would be sooooo nice! Lol My last ovulation date was cd 44!! :wacko: Is there a limit on how long you can use Clomid??


----------



## Rachel789

Yes most drs only allow it safely for 6 cycles. My friend sees a fertility specialist and she said he said the 6 cycle thing was not true and you could safely be on it for a year. So who knows but my dr. says no more than 6 cycles and the package insert on the prescription says no more than 6. 

I am excited to hear how your appointment goes, I hope you get some help soon because I know how painful it is to have to wait forever to o-it is pure torture!


----------



## sweetpea417

I am in soo much pain ladies. My back is killing me! Doesn't seem normal. It's lower back pain and I feel it in my hips too and had a bit of nausea today but not much. Cm was creamy/watery today. I hope I didn't miss my eggy this month :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay for clomid Rachel! Woohoo I hope you get pregnant really soon :) 

Lbkmom maybe it's too early? Fx'd


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am hoping that is the reason. Losing hope quickly though. At least I have phenegan to help ease my nausea. I had to cut it into quarters so it wouldn't knock my ass out while I work lol.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I am in soo much pain ladies. My back is killing me! Doesn't seem normal. It's lower back pain and I feel it in my hips too and had a bit of nausea today but not much. Cm was creamy/watery today. I hope I didn't miss my eggy this month :(

I hope you didn't miss it ths month either :( I'd go get checked out if you're still feelng lousy tomorrow :hugs: Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Yes most drs only allow it safely for 6 cycles. My friend sees a fertility specialist and she said he said the 6 cycle thing was not true and you could safely be on it for a year. So who knows but my dr. says no more than 6 cycles and the package insert on the prescription says no more than 6.
> 
> I am excited to hear how your appointment goes, I hope you get some help soon because I know how painful it is to have to wait forever to o-it is pure torture!

Hopefully you won't need to use it for more then one cycle :)

Thanks - I'll be sure to update afterwards :) I'm hoping that if my hormones are normal that he does more to help figure things out.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope it works quick too! But I don't want to expect it then get disappointed. So mentally I am expecting it may take a few cycles.

I hope you feel better soon lbk and sweetpea! 

It does look like you o'ed yesterday sweetpea. I hope your BD'ing was enough :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! Still in some pain today in my right ovary. May call the doc with my symptoms and see if it's normal. I heard you can have swelling of the follicles around ovulation which can cause pain and excess fluid. My temp skyrocketed this morning although maybe it's because I slept with a heat pack on my back...? It wasn't hot when I woke up or anything so I'm not sure. Check out my chart though... WEIRD. 

Also, I took my temp with a normal thermometer and no fever. Just a dull headache and dull pain in right ovary and what feels like sciatica in my lower back.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

That's a huge spike sweet!!

My boobs are swollen and a bit on the hugeish side lol I'm a 38c and my boobs are popping out of the top of the bra. Hopefully a good sign :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Just to give you ladies an update... Still having the back pain do called the doc who thinks it may be a cyst that burst. Although... I can press my back right below the ribs and it is tender so now I'm thinking kidneys? Lol I am self diagnosing at this point (I know, I know). But if the pain is still there Monday I guess I need to go in and have an exam. Creamy cm today (lots of it!) temp went to normal post O temps so FF puts O day Wednesday as I had predicted.


----------



## Hausfrau

I've had an ovarian cyst burst before, omg it was soooo painful! Like someone stabbed me in the side. The pain only lasted a few hours though - hopefully it let's up soon for you! :)

If you ovulated Wednesday, do you think you BD'ed at the right times?? :)

Ignore all my typos....holy cow. lol. I was speaking German this morning and my brain hasn't switched back to English...lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep we BD'd Sunday and Tues night which are right in the fertile window days so definitely a possibility... Though the last 5 months we have done it in the fertile window and no preggo eggo yet :(


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck sweepea I hope you caught the eggie this time!! I hope you feel better soon :thumbup:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am going to cave and go to the pregnancy center here and pee in a cup. I have been holding it since like 2:30am and it is now 8:41am. So I'm going to run and get that done before I go home lol.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

They are closed on Sundays... lol so I came home and peed. Ill try again tomorrow :)


----------



## Hausfrau

How are you feeling sweetpea?

Rachel how is the clomid so far? Any nasty side effects??

Keep us posted lbk! 

If you're reading this - hope you're doing okay horsey! :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Feeling much better! Pain is gone (for the moment) lets hope it stays that way! Had a great mothers day with LO and DH :)

I am 4dpo today counting the days to :test:


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohhh happy mothers day! :) Did you guys do anything special?

Glad you are feeling better! Now I just gotta wait to see those tests!


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear you are feeling better sweetpea! What CD are you on now haus?

Clomid is going ok but I am really confused my by temps the past two days. It shot up really high and I have been having ewcm the past few days, it is really confusing. My typical pre o temps are 96.5ish and post o goes as high as 97.6. Well the past two days my temps have been about 97.6. I wonder if the clomid is making me hot, I don't feel especially hot though. I take my last one tonight so I will have to see what my temps look like on wed or thurs I guess.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better sweetpea! What CD are you on now haus?
> 
> Clomid is going ok but I am really confused my by temps the past two days. It shot up really high and I have been having ewcm the past few days, it is really confusing. My typical pre o temps are 96.5ish and post o goes as high as 97.6. Well the past two days my temps have been about 97.6. I wonder if the clomid is making me hot, I don't feel especially hot though. I take my last one tonight so I will have to see what my temps look like on wed or thurs I guess.

I'm on CD 21, not really sure when I'll ovulate (as usual lol) I haven't been using opks this cycle - just that one time...

Really weird about the raised temps! Maybe it's because your body is working hard to ovulate thus making your temps a bit higher? I feel like an idiot typing that lol.


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: You are too funny haus! Who knows what is going on in my crazy body :wacko: I know clomid is known to cause hot flashes but I can't say I have really noticed a hot flash.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. How are you all doing? 
Sweetpea-I hope you had a great Mothers Day. I was trying to get online on my phone and it wasn't working. So, sorry its a day late! 
Hope you are all hanging in there!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Took my last FRER. It was negative period due tomorrow. Pretty sure I am out this month and since it showed negative ill more then likely start on time.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

What are ya'lls thoughts?

https://community.babycenter.com/albums/lbkmom4life/14917882/doubting_period_due_tomorrow.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: You are too funny haus! Who knows what is going on in my crazy body :wacko: I know clomid is known to cause hot flashes but I can't say I have really noticed a hot flash.

Hehe. 

Yeah I *thought* I had read that Clomid can cause hot flashes, maybe it can elevate your temps too? How many pills have you taken so far?



ashleywalton said:


> Hi ladies. How are you all doing?
> Sweetpea-I hope you had a great Mothers Day. I was trying to get online on my phone and it wasn't working. So, sorry its a day late!
> Hope you are all hanging in there!

I already wished sweetpea a happy mothers day, but forgot about you and lbkmom! Hope you all had a great day! :)



LbkMom4Life said:


> Took my last FRER. It was negative period due tomorrow. Pretty sure I am out this month and since it showed negative ill more then likely start on time.

:( I looked at your pics and didn't see a second line, can you see a hint of a line in person??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ashley! Happy late mothers day to you too! I wish it was Saturday so I could test already. Hubby got me a tattoo gift certificate (yeah!) and I want to get inked up but of course not while preggo so I will hold out until I know for sure. Either way, I get something to look forward to :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hi ashley! Happy late mothers day to you too! I wish it was Saturday so I could test already. Hubby got me a tattoo gift certificate (yeah!) and I want to get inked up but of course not while preggo so I will hold out until I know for sure. Either way, I get something to look forward to :)

Ohh do you already have a tat? If you don't end up pregnant this month do you know what you'll get and where?? I wish I was brave enough to get one! Lol


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Nope no faint line in person and no sign of af.


----------



## rmsh1

I have a lot of reading to catch up on, btu haven't got time right now. Rome was great, we had a lovely time, no temping at all! LOL

Af arrived, and my cycle ended up being one day shorter than my last

Will not have anything to report for weeks now


----------



## Rachel789

Argg temp is up again! I want it to go down :brat:

Haus-I finished my last pill yesterday so hopefully my temps willl normalize soon. clomid can cause hot flashes but I never wake up sweating or feeling really hot so who knows.


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh, glad you had a great time! :)

Rachel, ohh the last pill so you should be ovulating in no time *jealous*! Lol :)

I'm at my appointment now... Soo nervous :wacko: I really hate paps and ugh it's minutes away :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: Think good thoughts! Lol


----------



## Rachel789

haus I hope your appt went well!!!

I SHOULD be o'ing soon-there is not guarantee it will work but I am hopeful. :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Omg love my Doctor! My pap was painfree and I actually asked at the end if he'd done it yet LOL He made me extremly relaxed and answered all of my questions :) My last Doc was a nightmare, so the new Doc is such a welcome change!

My hormone levels are great, but my thyroid isn't... It's underactive according to the blood work and he's having me repeat the test again in a few months to make sure it isn't a problem. He said once we figure out my thyroid issue my cycles should become normal again, I am also anemic and need to take iron until I see him again. So glad my hormones are okay (the thyroid issue is super easy to fix he says) :)


----------



## rmsh1

That's great Haus! I hope my doc appointment goes that well. I have booked mine for June 1st, and I will be on CD 22, and I will know by then if I am in for another long cycle :)


----------



## Rachel789

That is great news haus! Do you know what your thyroid level was reading at?


----------



## Hausfrau

I was a bundle of nerves - seriously I psyched myself out so much for this appointment that I was feeling ill. When he came into the exam room he was just so easygoing and made sure to tell me everything he was doing. I'd ask your Doc to explain the exam as s/he des it (I feel it made a huge difference).

I'm on cd 22, and he said something like "oh you've just finished your period, hopefully the sample will be okay" I told him it ended almost three weeks ago, but apparently there was blood (and I spotted for a few hours after). Kinda worried about that to be honest (with my spotting ordeal last cycle) I wonder if AF is around the corner this early???:wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> That is great news haus! Do you know what your thyroid level was reading at?

I'm not sure, he said it was concerning and then went on to say that it may just be the ebb and flow of my body, so I'll get it retested. I wish I had asked lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm glad your appt went well haus! Rmsh1 can't wait to hear about Rome :) Rachel I hope your temp goes down tomorrow for you girl! Nothing new to report here got me


----------



## LbkMom4Life

So far the day is almost over and af is still a no show.


----------



## rmsh1

That's a very big dip in your chart sweetpea! 

Rome was wonderful, I really did need to get away, not think so much about TTC for a few days and see the sites. We did sooooo much walking though, never had suck sore feet. We left the apartment early each day and were not back before 11.30pm each night. It was great. The Colloseum is amazing, and I didn't get to see it last time I was there. We went to the Vatican again, I love the Sistine Chapple.

Now to plan the next trip!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Went and took a test at a pregnancy center, it said negative but still no sign of af. The lady there said it could still be too early for it to show up positive? And if af doesn't show by next week to come back and get another one. I guess ill see what happens between now and next week.


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> That's a very big dip in your chart sweetpea!
> 
> Rome was wonderful, I really did need to get away, not think so much about TTC for a few days and see the sites. We did sooooo much walking though, never had suck sore feet. We left the apartment early each day and were not back before 11.30pm each night. It was great. The Colloseum is amazing, and I didn't get to see it last time I was there. We went to the Vatican again, I love the Sistine Chapple.
> 
> Now to plan the next trip!

We do the same when we go on vacation, we leave after breakfast and get back later at night. It's the best way to see everything :) We haven't even left for Europe yet and are planning on heading to Australia/NZ in the winter (our winter lol). Travel is addictive eh?


----------



## Hausfrau

Lbk, that is so weird! I forget if I've asked you before, but did you get a positive straight away with your previous children or was it a bit after AF was due??

Sweetpea, when are you testing?? Rachel are you testing soon as well??


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> That's a very big dip in your chart sweetpea!
> 
> Rome was wonderful, I really did need to get away, not think so much about TTC for a few days and see the sites. We did sooooo much walking though, never had suck sore feet. We left the apartment early each day and were not back before 11.30pm each night. It was great. The Colloseum is amazing, and I didn't get to see it last time I was there. We went to the Vatican again, I love the Sistine Chapple.
> 
> Now to plan the next trip!
> 
> We do the same when we go on vacation, we leave after breakfast and get back later at night. It's the best way to see everything :) We haven't even left for Europe yet and are planning on heading to Australia/NZ in the winter (our winter lol). Travel is addictive eh?Click to expand...

Travel is definitely addictive and I have been doing it for 8 years now! LOL But when we return it will slow down a lot.

You will be heading down my way then! We are heading home in Oct


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I got a positive right away with my others. But af showed today after bd'd this morning. Or at least I think it is af lol its really light not even enough for a tampon or a pad. With my youngest I went to my doctor on the 13th of Oct and it was negative I was due for af on the 19th of Oct went to the er due to the same freaking pains I went to see my doctor about on the 19th and they told me I was pregnant although I already k sw I was just had to wait for my missed period but I wanted to know what the hell the pains were.


----------



## Rachel789

haus-I have not taken any opks yet because you are supposed to wait a few days after your last clomid because you can get false positives too early I decided not to bother taking an opk today because I have my appt for a scan tomorrow morning so that will be more reliable than an opk! I really hope my dr. sees something happening, I am nervous she will say no mature follicles are in there :(

My temp is still weird and staying high not sure why that is. Also when I woke up I was feeling really hot and a little nauseous. Off and on today I get a sharp pain in what seems like my left ovary-I hope that means something is happening in there, I will find out more tomorrow!

How are you doing haus? Any sign of O?


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> That's a very big dip in your chart sweetpea!
> 
> Rome was wonderful, I really did need to get away, not think so much about TTC for a few days and see the sites. We did sooooo much walking though, never had suck sore feet. We left the apartment early each day and were not back before 11.30pm each night. It was great. The Colloseum is amazing, and I didn't get to see it last time I was there. We went to the Vatican again, I love the Sistine Chapple.
> 
> Now to plan the next trip!
> 
> We do the same when we go on vacation, we leave after breakfast and get back later at night. It's the best way to see everything :) We haven't even left for Europe yet and are planning on heading to Australia/NZ in the winter (our winter lol). Travel is addictive eh?Click to expand...
> 
> Travel is definitely addictive and I have been doing it for 8 years now! LOL But when we return it will slow down a lot.
> 
> You will be heading down my way then! We are heading home in OctClick to expand...

Oh that's right, I remember you saying you guys were moving back home. We're in the stage right now where we really want to head over there, but I'm not so sure about the long plane ride! Lol I usually try and make myself sleep for a good chunk of longer flights, but ugh 12+ hours on a plane seems insane lol



LbkMom4Life said:


> I got a positive right away with my others. But af showed today after bd'd this morning. Or at least I think it is af lol its really light not even enough for a tampon or a pad. With my youngest I went to my doctor on the 13th of Oct and it was negative I was due for af on the 19th of Oct went to the er due to the same freaking pains I went to see my doctor about on the 19th and they told me I was pregnant although I already k sw I was just had to wait for my missed period but I wanted to know what the hell the pains were.

Oh, hmm. That is weird. Are you going back to the pregnancy centre or calling yourself out? :(



Rachel789 said:


> haus-I have not taken any opks yet because you are supposed to wait a few days after your last clomid because you can get false positives too early I decided not to bother taking an opk today because I have my appt for a scan tomorrow morning so that will be more reliable than an opk! I really hope my dr. sees something happening, I am nervous she will say no mature follicles are in there :(
> 
> My temp is still weird and staying high not sure why that is. Also when I woke up I was feeling really hot and a little nauseous. Off and on today I get a sharp pain in what seems like my left ovary-I hope that means something is happening in there, I will find out more tomorrow!
> 
> How are you doing haus? Any sign of O?

Oh I meant testing as in a pregnancy test. For some reason your chart wasn't loading in your siggy and I though you were farther along in your cycle lol. Ugh my bad lol. :dohh: 

Sharp pains are good! I get those when my opks are the darkest! :) I bet you are ovulating now or will shortly!

I'm good - aside from the extreme tiredness due to anemia/(possible)thyroid issues. I feel so lazy, but am just dead on my feet. I haven't taken an opk recently, but will probably this afternoon (it'll be another long cycle for me this time again I think). :wacko: I haven't even BD'ed this cycle (wayyyy too tired) :( so I hope I haven't missed my chance :(


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry you are feeling so tired-I hope things improve for you once you get your thyroid levels back to normal. Then hopefully your cycles will normalize as well!

I have heard it is not uncommon to have ovary pains a few days leading up to o because clomid causes multiple follicles to mature so I may be feeling that activity :shrug: I am still having creamy cm so it may not be o time yet but maybe in a couple days I hope!!


----------



## Hausfrau

I should know how my thyroid is or isn't working in 3 months (he figures 3 months is enough time to see if my levels will change) . Hateee waiting lol. He did say that my thyroid could be the reason for my crazy cycles (my cycles used to be super regular, like clockwork!) So I'm hoping to get this sorted and over with soon.

Hope this is ovulation for you! You should gave a nice short cycle this time :) *jealous* lol I jst took an opk (negative) hoping I didn't miss the surge, but it's more likely that I haven't ovulated yet. :wacko: I'm on cd 24.


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard if your thyroid is off it can screw up cycles so I bet it will fix you right up if you had normal cycles at some point. I know the waiting game sucks I can relate, I hope it goes by fast for you or better yet you get pregnant before then!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :) I'm hoping to fall pregnant sooner rather then later, but I'm worried that it may not be safe if my levels are off...:wacko: Google (I know, I know...lol) tells me that pregnant women need more of the thyroid hormone. I guess I'll keep ttc and see what happens. My Doc didn't say anything about ttc, but he doesn't really know I'm trying either lol

Rachel did I ever mention my new Doc is gorgeous?? Lol Omg tall, dark, and muscley lol :blush:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow, I don't think I could go to a good looking dr.! :blush: I see a female dr. Is your thyroid over or underactive?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I don't know what I'm going to do. Its a brownish lightish mucus. Nothing heavy just annoying periods I expect to be red and heavy not this lightish brownish mucus shit. Sheesh now I'm confused.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Wow, I don't think I could go to a good looking dr.! :blush: I see a female dr. Is your thyroid over or underactive?

My last Doc was old man about to retire, this guy is probaly not too far off from my age and omg so sexy lol. He is an awesome Doctor though or else I would think about changing lol. :blush::blush::blush:

It's underactive, looking at the symptoms - I seem to have quite a few (tired, sluggish memory, irregular cycles, brittle hair etc) :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do. Its a brownish lightish mucus. Nothing heavy just annoying periods I expect to be red and heavy not this lightish brownish mucus shit. Sheesh now I'm confused.

Weird, maybe you're in for a longer cycle this time? Are your cycles always regular??


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Here lately they are being framing trippy. But if this is a period its a welcomed period. I am not cramping and its a very light one.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey girls! Still nothing to report here. My pains are all gone plan on taking a test Sat at 10 dpo if I can resist til then..


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea you are almost in testing range! Exciting! :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well my brownish color turned into a weird pinkish reddish weird color and a lot more then what I was having with the brownish one. So I am going to say I am out this time around. Got out of the shower and tossed a blanket to the part time on the couch and came to my room without saying a word so he knows that's his bed until I feel like even talking to him. I think I have him trained.


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea-your chart is looking good-yay for test time coming up!! Glad you are feeling better. 

I am heading out in a bit for my appt to get a scan and see if clomid is doing anything. I hope I get good news!


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> Well my brownish color turned into a weird pinkish reddish weird color and a lot more then what I was having with the brownish one. So I am going to say I am out this time around. Got out of the shower and tossed a blanket to the part time on the couch and came to my room without saying a word so he knows that's his bed until I feel like even talking to him. I think I have him trained.

Lol too funny, you've trained him quickly!

Sorry to hear you're out again :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Sweetpea-your chart is looking good-yay for test time coming up!! Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I am heading out in a bit for my appt to get a scan and see if clomid is doing anything. I hope I get good news!

How did the appointment go?? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Ha! Well bfn I couldn't resist... :( 9 dpo today


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Ha! Well bfn I couldn't resist... :( 9 dpo today

:(

Are you using ICs or a FRER??


----------



## sweetpea417

I used FRER :(


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry for the BFN sweetpea-but I am sure you know 9 dpo is early, keep testing!

I got bad news at my scan yesterday :cry: She didn't see anything going on and said she didn't think I would o and advised me to start the provera and called me in a prescription for 100 mg this time. I am so depressed about this, I really thought this would work for me. I have seen people o around cdd 20 or so on clomid so I think I am going to wait it out for another 7-10 days and start taking opks next week and hope I am just going to o a bit later and the follies will start maturing next week. It may not happen but at this point why not wait another week when I have been waiting months-it just seems to early to give up.

My temps are still wacky, I wish they would go down.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

My "period" is done. :-/ so confusing. It didn't even last as long as my normal periods. Ugh!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

BFN 10dpo with IC :(

Rachel, why does your chart look like you O'd? Is it cause of the wacky temps?


----------



## Rachel789

Yea my temps are really weird I don't know what's going on with them. It is confusing me.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I used FRER :(

Ugh :( Keep testing girl! :) :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Sorry for the BFN sweetpea-but I am sure you know 9 dpo is early, keep testing!
> 
> I got bad news at my scan yesterday :cry: She didn't see anything going on and said she didn't think I would o and advised me to start the provera and called me in a prescription for 100 mg this time. I am so depressed about this, I really thought this would work for me. I have seen people o around cdd 20 or so on clomid so I think I am going to wait it out for another 7-10 days and start taking opks next week and hope I am just going to o a bit later and the follies will start maturing next week. It may not happen but at this point why not wait another week when I have been waiting months-it just seems to early to give up.
> 
> My temps are still wacky, I wish they would go down.

Rachel, I'm so sorry :( :hugs: Maybe your body needs a bit of time to adjust to the clomid? Do you have a follow-up appointment scheduled?


----------



## Hausfrau

Holy crap.... Ladies check out my opk! (Yep I caved and have taken another :wacko: lol)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo-11.jpg

This was after seconds, and believe it or not it's actually darker in person. Plus I'm havng wicked ovulation pains, so I'm 99% sure this is it - I'm on cd 26 so it's about time! We BD'ed this morning so I can *probably* test in 2-ish weeks. I'll be at home then (on the other side of the country) so it will be a fun surprise for DH if I do get a bfp. :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing well. Sorry for the BFN's and crazy cycles. I know it can get very frustrating!

I wanted to update you all: I had an ultrasound today by my husbands aunt. My due date got pushed forward a few days and we found out we are TEAM PINK once again! Our 3rd baby girl! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Aww, great pic! :)

Woo team pink!! :) When is your new due date???


----------



## ashleywalton

Hausfrau said:


> Aww, great pic! :)
> 
> Woo team pink!! :) When is your new due date???

Thanks:) It's October 31st now. Only a few days earlier...


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohh Halloween! Cool :)

Do you tend to deliver early or go overdue??


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-That is REALLY positive, congrats! Get BDing :)

I won't have another appt with my dr. until I get AF start a new clomid cycle and come in for a scan again. My temps are just being really weird I don't know what's going on. The past two days they may be a little more elevated than they should be though because I was drinking Friday and Saturday, but either way they are still high. I am going to start doing opks tomorrow and just wait it out a week or so and see what happens. I really don't want to give up-I want to give my body a chance to o for once.

ashley-that is an awesome pic, congrats on having another girl :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hausfrau said:


> Ohh Halloween! Cool :)
> 
> Do you tend to deliver early or go overdue??

Good question! Lol. My first I was overdue and had to be induced because I got pre-eclampsia. My second came 3 weeks early after being on moderate bedrest for a month. So, who knows?!

Thank you Rachel. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay team pink! So happy for you Ashley! 

Haus!!! Very positive indeed! FX'D this is your month girl!!!

As for me, I didn't temp or test this morning.. After the stark white bfn from yesterday (10 dpo) I am feeling out this month. Not even a sliver of a second line. I am 11 dpo and torn on whether to just wait til af comes (or doesn't) on Thursday. Thoughts?


----------



## ashleywalton

sweetpea417 said:


> Yay team pink! So happy for you Ashley!
> 
> Haus!!! Very positive indeed! FX'D this is your month girl!!!
> 
> As for me, I didn't temp or test this morning.. After the stark white bfn from yesterday (10 dpo) I am feeling out this month. Not even a sliver of a second line. I am 11 dpo and torn on whether to just wait til af comes (or doesn't) on Thursday. Thoughts?

Thank you!

You're never out until AF arrives...that is my opinion. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Temp dropped a little this morning. AF should be here Wednesday or Thursday. Bummed out again for another month :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Sorry sweetpea :( 

:hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Did you use preseed this time??


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep and the Softcups... I'm pretty sure we are doing everything right but just haven't seemed to get preggo yet :( this month will be about 6 months trying


----------



## sweetpea417

I posted a new thread in TTC but no ladies have answered yet. Just wondering if any of my girls here have heard/thought of using fertilaid?


----------



## rmsh1

I have thought about everything I could try! LOL Unfortuntely I can't try everything. What is special about fertilaid? It contains some agnus castus doesn't it? I have started taking pregnacare this cycle, rather than just folic acid, and then depending how my doc visit goes, I might be starting vitex soon too


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmm yeah I am thinking about it! I think af will show tomorrow. For today temp still above coverline but just teetering above it. 

How is everyone? This thread is quiet the last few days


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry I have been kind of quiet-I just don't have much going on. Still just waiting to O but I am scared it won't happen or will take forever to happen. I really want to give my body a chance to O for once so I want to wait it out but at the same time I will not wait forever. I am worried that 100 mg of clomid won't work for me :( If that doesn't work I really don't know what we would be prepared to do at that point. I always said when we first started TTC that if I couldn't get pregnant naturally I would take it as a sign I couldnt have kids and would not go to extreme measures to get pregnant. I guess in the back of my mind I never thought it would come to this. ohhh welll it is what it is I guess I just have to play the hand I was dealt. Sorry to be such a downer! I hope you are all doing ok :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! I've been super quiet lately because I'm flyng across the country, and have been stressing about it (I'm visitng my parents). I'm in the centre of the country right now killing tine in an airport :wacko: My next flight is only an hour and a half though! :thumbup: :) I'll be more active once I'm at my parent's place.

Sweetpea, I've never tried it, but am really curious to see if it works! I *think* I remember reading a thread here about it not working out for a woman (it just gave tons of cm - but they are still in the ttc stage). Are you going to try it out? You can be our guinea pig! Hehe :)

Rachel, are you currently on 100mg of clomid or still taking provera? I thnk you were inducing AF with provera again right?


----------



## Rachel789

haus- 100 mg of clomid is the next step. My first and current clomid cycle is 50 mg. My dr. said nothing showed up on my cd 13 scan and to move on to the next cycle. I decided to wait until at least cd 25 before giving up though because I have seen some people o as late as cd20-25ish on clomid. I think it would be possible still even if nothing showed on CD 13 because the follies may not start maturing until a little later. It may just be wishful thinking but I figure I should give it a try because I haven't given my body a chance at o'ing for a long time now, I have jumped on provera already twice I want to wait it out this time as painful as it is. :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning! Well I am CD29 with no AF in sight today. My temp is above coverline (actually raised a bit from yesterday) but :bfn: on clearblue digi. WTF? (excuse my french). Maybe I O'd a day later this month? I didn't use opks this time around but FF puts my O date on CD14 as usual going by my temps. What is going on? I am never late! Grrrr... She'll probably show her ugly face tomorrow :(


----------



## Rachel789

hmm that is tough to say sweetpea. Hopefully you are pregnant and maybe it just isn't showing up on a test yet :shrug: FX'ed for you that AF stays away!!


----------



## rmsh1

if your temp is still above coverline, I would say you are still in! good luck sweet pea


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning! Well I am CD29 with no AF in sight today. My temp is above coverline (actually raised a bit from yesterday) but :bfn: on clearblue digi. WTF? (excuse my french). Maybe I O'd a day later this month? I didn't use opks this time around but FF puts my O date on CD14 as usual going by my temps. What is going on? I am never late! Grrrr... She'll probably show her ugly face tomorrow :(

Chart stalking! Good luck sweetpea! You're not out until the :witch: visits :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Hope everyone is well! :) I'm at home (complete opposite side of the country = no chance to escape to go back home with DH :wacko: lol). Kinda feel like I'm back in high school with my mum nagging about me being too thin, or whatever else she can think of lol I just keep telling myself that this time next month I'll be in Europe! :)

Based on my opk and ovulation pains (for me the first day of ovulation pain seems to equal ovulation), I'd say I'm 5dpo today. I brought tests with me, but I only BD'ed once so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## sweetpea417

It only takes one time haus! Maybe you'll get a surprise in a few days! I will be ecstatic if my temp stays up tomorrow :D


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea-I am dying to know what happened with your temp today-report back!

haus-I hope you caught the egg this time it only takes one! When will you test?


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :) Monday I should be 9dpo, I'd like to hold out a bit longer, but will most likely just test then lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Omg omg omg omg my temp went UP. CD 30 af not showing up- I am officially 2 days LATE. Lol with no flipping pregnancy tests at the house. I don't know what to think now? Yesterday I got a clear Not Pregnant on my last clearblue digi. Ahhhh! What do you think? Take a peek at my chart and make me hopeful!


----------



## babyfeva

sweetpea- TEST!


----------



## rmsh1

You gotta to go the shop and buy a test!!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Babyfeva! Hi! I don't have any more tests damnt! (I know I know I usually have a but load EXCEPT this cycle of course) :( I am definitely getting some more today. What about the not pregnant on the digi though? Shouldn't I have enough hcg in my urine to detect it on a digi at 15 dpo (yesterday)? I am 16 dpo today.

Haus! You are getting close to testing! 

Rachel! How are you girl? Any more news with you?


----------



## babyfeva

Sweetpea- I secretly stalk this thread and anxiously await for all of your BFP's. I hope that's ok. I'm not sure if digis are as sensitive as a FRER. I think the day before i got my bfp i had a bfn so a lot can change in a day or two. I suggest buying a test ASAP!


----------



## Rachel789

You have to go out and buy a test-get a FRER!


----------



## Rachel789

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Rachel789

The digi test may not have been sensitive enough.

Not much to speak of here still just waiting for my body to do what it is supposed to do, I am not feeling too hopeful it ever will though :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep that's what I'm thinking too FRER will hopefully tell me .. I'll update you in a few hours... I am stuck at work for a little bit this morning grrrrr :(

Hey rmsh1! Morning girl!

Babyfeva I love that you stalk this thread! We have a few ladies here that pop up randomnly and it's always nice to hear from you all.. 

Shit like 4 hours til I can test..


----------



## babyfeva

I can't wait for your update!


----------



## Hausfrau

Babyfeva you are welcome to stalk and chat with us anytime! :)

Sweetpea, the other ladies beat me to it lol - TESTTTTT! Do itttt! lol C'mon I'm at home with my parents, give me some excitement LOL.

I'm 3 days away from testing, but really not feeling confident. Like I said we only BD once this time. But who knows.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I spied you on the bottom here (hope ya don't mind me saying so on here). Really miss you girl! Hope you are doing all right


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Horsey I spied you on the bottom here (hope ya don't mind me saying so on here). Really miss you girl! Hope you are doing all right

Yep, hope you are well Horsey:hugs:


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, i'm rooting (sp?) for you guys and missing you but i'm so SAD!! I was supposed to be 12 weeks today. I found out my neighbor is due in December a couple weeks after I was supposed to be (they asked me to keep my dog quiet cause she's prego) and literally every house surrounding me and about halfway down the street either has a newborn or they are pregnant. Blah blah blah, I'm having a hard time. But honestly, it is not as much of a mindfack as the first mc, which was a chemical. Maybe cause I didn't talk about that one with anyone. I had a d&c two weeks ago and the actual procedure and hospital visit were better than I expected but the recovery was worse. I'm still scared I had the d&c and my head keeps going to a scary place where I fear being one of the people who keeps having one mc after another... My mom said some messed up stuff right before the d&c of course, and I know she doesn't understand. She says give it a break till after my wedding next summer. ...I know I'm going to try again but I don't want to risk going through a miscarriage at my wedding...... I just want to know that there's a happy ending eventually, but one can't know! Damn you mother nature!!!!! Oh the irony!!! I stayed away from the site for a ittle while, now i'm stalking you guys and being dramatic and morose on the mc support threads. i logged the mc in fertility friend just now and was remembering how when i got my bfp, i compared it to other charts and noticed a similarity in some other mc charts... creepy how i had signs from the beginning, was trying to be positive but didn't succeed. i told myelf the d&c was a good idea largely because i'd be able to see if there was a genetic reason the pregnancy didn't work out, but sadly, after the d&c, the labs came back negative for pregnancy tissue! and super tmi, three chunks came out in the following week, one which i was sure was a baby, but i told myself i was nuts for wanting to fish it out of the potty and look........ after learning they didnt get the prego tissue out, now i'm sure that was it...... anyway!!

i am stalking and cheering you on

and more to the topic of cycle buddies thread, here's a neato graph and report from fertility friend on how long the average period lasts. good to know! cause i always wondered if maybe mine was too long. it's a heavy five days and trails off usually until the 8th day.

Menstrual Period Length Stats Study
"
Menstrual Period Length Stats Study
How long does the typical menstrual period last?
We analyzed the duration of menstrual periods of roughly 19000 fertility/ovulation charts on FertilityFriend.com.
Average:	5.15 Days.
Median:	5 Days.
We found that 66% of the sample's charts include one or more days of spotting mostly at the end of the period. Further analysis showed that the median number of days of spotting is 1 day.
"

xoxxoxoxoo love you guys. thanks sweetpea for calling me out. i feel wierd sometimes talking cause i'm a drama queen but dont wanna be.

:holly:

how do you guys make the link to your ff charts have the preview image? i wanna set it up and get back to charting soon so i can tell how long it takes for my body to make sense again. i think it will take me 7 months to conceive again if i decide to try 100 percent.......... it's getting past 8 weeks that i'm worried about now. by the way, i have some friends who r like, you biotch, at least ur getting prego. : ( ....but i want to be a mom to an ALIVE baby, not the manufacturer of pain and expensive, out of pocket, gory tragedy!!! it's a real kick in the figurative balls that i've racked up massive medical bills to top off the saddest chapter of my life. it would have been much nicer to be in a financially horrible situation with a lovely milkball of sunshine to give it all meaning and create motivation. 

i hope we all get our babies soon, and that we are lucky enough that they are healthy and happy or at least geniuses.

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea I am going to keep checking and checking this thread til I see yoru result. We are going out for dinner soon but will check when I get back! LOL

Hi horsey, lovely to see you back here. We dont mind you ranting away to us at all, especially if it helps. I am so sorry you went through this miscarriage, it really is not fair.

This time next week I will have been to see my doc. I am nervous of what she will say. But I have a really good reason for tests now, as today one of my cysts on my thyroid has been hurting, and I think is about to burst (I have had this happen twice before). So I am definitely pushing for full bloods and might even be able to get in for a thyroid ultrasound


----------



## sweetpea417

Well ladies FRER said bfn... Hmmm guess my af is just late? Maybe a longer luteal phase this month cause I'm pretty sure by temps that O was CD14. Bummed out!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey! So glad to hear from you :)


----------



## rmsh1

I dont think you are out yet though sweetpea. In another thread I read there is a woman was 25 dpo before she got her bfp! AF was two weeks late

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sweetpea417

Thank you rmsh1. I am feeling a little queasy and loss of appetite today but of course it could be the wishing side of me that the stick will show 2 lines soon and my temps stay up. It is pretty weird that I'm late like this due to the fact that I clearly O'd at cd 14 (but could've O'd as late as CD 15. I know luteal phases can be shorter/longer by a day or two so it may be that af is coming tomorrow. I did feel kinda bitchy and crampy earlier today so who knows. Other thing is that if I am preggo, my hcg levels are pretty low which is usually not a good sign right? :(


----------



## horseypants

whoah rmsh, hugs. sounds serious, but like ur a pro at getting through it. keep the updates coming. im interested in any and all test details.

sweetpea, it doesnt matter if hcg starts out low or slow, it's later that it's a bad sign to not see it double. some people implant late and i guess that's sometimes the reason for late positives. also for others, their bodies for some reason dont metabolise the hcg the same way or something and hpts take a looong time to come up positive? that's my take on what ive gathered.....


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmm well that's something I didn't know! But still, my first baby I tested positive early. I feel AF like stuff today :( hope she stays away for me!


----------



## sweetpea417

ps... Love that you're back horseypants :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyyyyy horseypants I am so happy you are back I missed you! :hugs: I am so sorry you had to go through another miscarraige. Please feel free to vent to us anytime you are feeling down or frustrated. 

sweetpea-sorry about the BFN but as the others said you still are not out-I hope the witch stays away. I will be away this weekend but I will try to get on my phone and check in for updates :)

rmsh-I hope everything goes well with your appt next week!


----------



## Hausfrau

Welcome back horsey! :hugs: Sorry you are dealing with another misscarriage :( Please keep chattng with us! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ugh sweetpea, I hate :bfn:s :wacko: Like others said though you still have a chance! My LP typically fluxuates between 13 and 14 days so hoping the sane is true for you! :) Gonna keep stalking your chart!

Ohh Rachel are you going anywhere exciting??

Rmsh, any news? Are you still waiting to ovulate?


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes I checked my last 5 cycles and my luteal phase is approximately 13-14 days and this cycle it is 16 and counting


----------



## rmsh1

Yes I am STILL waiting to ovulate, CD16 today and not even a tiny bit of fertile cm, so looking like another 40+ day cycle! Yay for me! I have read in several places that ovulating after CD24 is really not a good thing, and my egg is most likely not very good quality, but we still try!

As for my cyst, it really is not very serious. The first time I felt this pain, I was still in NZ so called up my specialist and arranged an ultrasound. But by the time the ultrasound came around, I had felt it burst. It was the largest of my cysts, and the ultrasound confirmed it had gone :) So looks like another got too big and is about to burst. But I am going to play it up to my doctor this Friday, jsut gives me a good opening about TTC and fertility hormones. I am pretty sure my thyroid hormones are still OK as I looked up the symptoms for high or low thyroid hormones, and I really have none, other than these stupid long cycles! Which although long, look like they are regular :( So not sure I can say I am irregular as such. Wow that was a novel!

Have fun at the beach Rachel! Cant wait til we return to NZ and can enjoy beaches again! But we have a BBQ to go to, and I am going to enjoy a nice cold beer or two!


----------



## rmsh1

Going to watch your chart like a hawk sweetpea! Good luck!


----------



## babyfeva

Sorry about the bfn sweetpea but you're still not out!

Welcome back horseypants- missed you.


----------



## sweetpea417

Temp dropped today :cry: af will be here today


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Temp dropped today :cry: af will be here today

Ugh :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww I am sorry to hear that sweetpea :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

I am still waiting for her to show up! Grrr... I have been cramping since yesterday and feel like she's coming but she won't show her ugly face :( bfn bfn bfn all over the place (sorry for the rant) but I just want to start my next cycle. I am 17 dpo (CD 31) and this is just soooo weird for me.


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> I am still waiting for her to show up! Grrr... I have been cramping since yesterday and feel like she's coming but she won't show her ugly face :( bfn bfn bfn all over the place (sorry for the rant) but I just want to start my next cycle. I am 17 dpo (CD 31) and this is just soooo weird for me.

:hugs: that sucks that AF is mucking you around. I hope either she shows soon or a BFP appears

AFM, I might have to go see a doctor sooner than anticipated. My thyroid is really starting to get to me :( Very hard to swallow and lots of pain. I did some reading, and the pain could mean it has already burst and there is swelling around what used to a be a cyst. Problem is the doctor can only refer me, I very much doubt I will get an emergency ultrasound. I hope the pain goes away otherwise I will have to try to get an earlier appointment. I will keep Fridays one too, as I may not be able to discuss both thyroid and TTC in one appointment if it takes too long (they can be really anal about that sometimes, saying you have to book two appointments if you have two issues)


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: rmsh and sweetpea!

That is strange how long your LP is. I hope you get things figured out soon.

Af started for me last night and my temp finally went back to normal so I guess I really did o on cd7 :wacko: that is so strange because I had only taken 2 clomids at that point. At least I know I o'ed. But af is much worse on clomid. The cramps are brutal :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Af came last night. I am just happy to finally just be on to the next cycle :wacko: 

How is everyone?


----------



## sweetpea417

Aww Rachel and rmsh1 :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF got you sweetpea :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Sorry AF got you sweetpea :(


BFN at 9dpo (estimated) for me :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

It's really early haus! Keep testing!


----------



## rmsh1

And my update is - (sorry you have read this elswhere Rachel)

I managed to get a doctor appointment yesterday due to my thyroid playing up. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasn&#8217;t going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.

I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was &#8220;oh, you aren&#8217;t ovulating&#8221;. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay rmsh1! I am happy that you found a good doc and that things are moving along now :)


----------



## libbyam2003

sweetpea417 said:


> Af came last night. I am just happy to finally just be on to the next cycle :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone?

same day as me! First cycle after getting off the pill, though, so mine may change next month.


----------



## libbyam2003

Looks like Rachel789 is on same schedule too... AF May 26! Oh and I grew up in Alaska by the way! (new on here)


----------



## rmsh1

:hi: libby

How long are your cycles?


----------



## libbyam2003

rmsh1 said:


> :hi: libby
> 
> How long are your cycles?

Well, I'm just off BCP and on CD4... so 28 day cycle... but once I'm back to my 'non-pill self', I may go back to irregular... I never knew when I'd get my period when I was younger! I think that means I have a naturally longer cycle, but that was a long time ago. I was only off the pill for 2 cycles last time I got prego!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Libby-welcome! You are right-you, Sweetpea and I are all close in cycles! I never know how long my cycles will be, they were crazy long (37-60 days) after stopping BCP last August so I went to my dr. and she put me on clomid. My first clomid cycle I somehow o'ed on CD7 which I don't even think was due to the clomid because I had only taken 2 pills at that point. I am going to start my 2nd cycle of clomid tomorrow on CD 5 I hope I have a normal O for once. My O days are either too late or too early! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry about the BFN haus but that is really early-I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> Sorry AF got you sweetpea :(
> 
> 
> BFN at 9dpo (estimated) for me :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rmsh glad you also seem to have a great gp! :)

Sweetpea are you going to keep using the preseed? What CD are you on now?

Rachel, any news??

Horsey, Pink, and Lbk c'mon back! :)

Update me ladies I'm so outta the loop here!


----------



## Rachel789

haus-not sure if you already saw my post from the other day but AF showed over the weekend so it looks like I o'ed on CD 7 according to my temps-Crazy early! I am going to start clomid again tomorrow and hopefully O at a normal time. When will you test again? Any symptoms?


----------



## horseypants

hey haus, i'm around : )

(hi sweetpea, i had to do this, in response to your reminder below)
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
(i couldn't help it)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey everyone! Haus I'm on CD 3 today and yes I have a little preseed left so I think I'll use it for this cycle. Hubs and I are camping next weekend which is expected O date (right smack in the middle of our trip!) yay! Couldn't have asked for better timing or a more relaxing way to try to make a baby. I'm so hoping the stars have a positive test in sight for me this month. 

Haus- did you test today?

Libby welcome! Where in Alaska did you live? 

Horsey, rmsh1, Rachel :holly: lolololol


----------



## Rachel789

Oh yes how could we forget the good old :holly:


----------



## sweetpea417

:holly: :holly: :holly: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Hehe :holly:

I got my Olympics tickets in the mail last weekend, so I quite liked this smiley - :mail:


----------



## rmsh1

CD20 today, I have reached my impatient stage. No fertile cm. I dont expect to see any until CD24ish if my cycle is going to follow the last two, but I just want ovulation now! I might start taking some rescue rememdy over the next few days just to try to chill out a bit. These long cycles are making me so down now, and I suspect my bloods wont show anything, and there is just no reason why I am only ovulating every 6 weeks. Yep, reached my frustrated stage!


----------



## sweetpea417

sorry rmsh1 :hugs: I am very frustrated too. Another one of my friends just found out she's pregnant and I am so happy for her! But wanting it for myself so much that it's getting me down a little bit.


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling rmsh-I am sooo SICK of waiting. I feel cheated because I truely didn't believe I o'ed last cycle so I wasn't even aware I was in the TWW. I just want a real TWW again so I feel like I have a chance for once, it's been too long :(


----------



## rmsh1

I feel like I should be getting excited as ovulation is approaching, but instead I just feel apprehensive. I am really doubting my ability to concieve :( Tonight is BD night, not even in the mood grrrrrr


----------



## Rachel789

Ugh don't you hate that feeling when you know you need to keep BD'ing but you are not in the mood whatsoever. That usually happens to me after we have been going at it every other day for a couple weeks :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Yeo we have BD every other day since CD6. It is not CD20. We just gotta keep going. At least this month we have decided to not up the BDing to every day over ovulation, unless we really really feel like it, just going to do every other day until I am sure ovulation has occurred.


----------



## Rachel789

That is what we usually do, then after O we just do it when we feel like it.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well I am having ovulation pains they started yesterday and they haven't died down yet. Bd'd last night and this morning. I swear I think I need to just stop trying for awhile lol. But my o pains hurt so badly I just want it to stop.


----------



## sweetpea417

Boring CD 5 for me... Just a waiting game :coffee:

Camping next weekend with the hubs! And I'll be ovulating then :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

lbkmom, no don't stop

welcome libby!

rachel and rmsh, I'm happy to hear about all the :sex:

hi haus & sweetpea and everyone, guess what, imma try again when my cycles return. (my guess is af will return within 6 weeks?)

one sad thing, look at my chart. it's so SAD! 

another thing, pretty please help me put the preview in my sig. what's the code you used?

and one very important announcement. tomorrow is my bday!!!!!!!! imma be 34 whopping years of age!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds like good timing for O sweetpea!

Took my first clomid dose yesterday-I have a mild headache today and I am starting to feel a little hot so the hot flashes may be kicking in :(


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Bday horsey!! I am happy to hear you will be TTC again soon :hugs:

For the chart preview I think you have to click on the share link which should be on your home page and from there you get the code which you just copy and paste into your sig.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone. Just wanted to pop in and say hi and to let you know I do stalk you all. :) I am off for my baby checkup soon. Hope you are all hanging in there...


----------



## rmsh1

:hi: horsey and Happy Birthday!

Yeah just go into FF like you did for your other link, and it is in there. I do like it, as I dont have to click on everyones link to get an idea of where they are in their cycles.

Your chart is very sad horsey :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

thank you rachel and rmsh xoxo fixed my signature

ashleywalton, congrats on being team pink!!!!!!!!! and nice to see u :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

It's nice to see your little white kitty avatar around this thread again horsey!


----------



## horseypants

ahhhh, the kitties <3 together again!

rmsh, i know you're sick of waiting for o. i expect mine to take forever too the next few times. now im just waiting for af to take forever......... i was gonna insist though that you try the preseed/softcups trick. i cant remember if you ever did?


----------



## sweetpea417

Happy birthday horsey! I turn 29 in one week so we have close birthdays! I hope your cycle comes back soon


----------



## horseypants

yay, gemini twin powers activate


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Had a bad day after 1pm this afternoon. Found out my baby boy has a heart murmur and he is anemic. :'( he has to see a heart specialist Wednesday. I am terrified and just wanna curl into a ball and cry. I wished it was me that had the murmur and anemia.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so sorry to hear about your son lbkMom. I'll be keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## sweetpea417

So sorry lbkmom :( :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey it doesn't surprise me you are a Gemini too! We have strong personalities for sure which is totally indicative of a Gemini!


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> ahhhh, the kitties <3 together again!
> 
> rmsh, i know you're sick of waiting for o. i expect mine to take forever too the next few times. now im just waiting for af to take forever......... i was gonna insist though that you try the preseed/softcups trick. i cant remember if you ever did?

No I chickened out of the soft cups so I am going to try this cycle. I have finally found my cervix, after searching for a long time, so I feel a bit more confident in using them. But we are skipping the preseed this time. I might use a tiny bit in the cup but that is it. CD22 today, I hope to see som fertile cm by CD24, otherwise my cycle could be even longer this time around

I am going to try some fertility tea next cycle, while I want on blood results and doctors advice. I wanted to try vitex, but would rather wait to see what doc says now


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that LBK :hugs:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am counting the hours until his appointment. I wished it was today and its not fair that they made it almost a week later. It drives one insane. My boyfriend just held me last night I haven't wanted to talk talk about it. I will text and do messages Online but actually talking about it I cant do yet.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy Birthday Horsey!


----------



## ashleywalton

Happy Birthday Horsey!

So I got bad news at my appt yesterday. I was put on bed rest. I'm not sure if it's going to be the whole pregnancy or just to see if doing nothing will help with all the symptoms of pre-term labor I'm having. I had the same thing with my 2nd baby but not til I was 30 weeks this time I'm only 18. So, pretty bummed...its hard to do nothing!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry to hear that Ashley :( Your lil bean needs to finish cooking all the way before it comes out of that oven! Hopefully the hubs and your other lil ones are keeping you entertained!


----------



## ashleywalton

sweetpea417 said:


> Sorry to hear that Ashley :( Your lil bean needs to finish cooking all the way before it comes out of that oven! Hopefully the hubs and your other lil ones are keeping you entertained!

Thanks. Yeah, I have a long ways to go...so I sit and wait. My husband is amazing! My mom has my girls today so I can just sit at home and relax. It's definitely going to be interesting...


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! I haven't been here in awhile - my grandmum took a turn for the worst (she is end stage Alzheimers) and could go at any time.

AF got me and I'm on CD 2 currently. Thankfully my iron pills are kicking in big time and I'm not nearly as tired and my AF seems more normal :)

Happy birthday Horsey and early b-day sweetpea! :) I don't know anything about gemini, but I'm a true scorpio! Not sure if I should be proud of that lol

Glad you're sticking around Ashley! :) Too bad about the bed rest :( :hugs:

Hope your son will be okay lbk :hugs: I'm anemic at the monent, and know how much it sucks :(

Rachel and Rmsh hey! :flower: :)


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that Ashley :hugs: Hopefully you won't have to stay on bed rest the whole time :(

Hope you had a great bday horsey and Happy Birthday to sweetpea! (when is it exactly?)


Haus- :hugs: Sorry AF showed, hopefully this will finally be your cycle to get your BFP!

rmsh-any sign of fertile cm today?

CD10 here and I finished my last clomid dose last night. My temp went up yesterday but went down slightly today so I am actually hoping it goes back down because I don't want that crazy early O like I had last cycle :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel- are your cycles supposed to be xtra short with the clomid? Or are they just evening themselves out?

My birthday is on 6/11. Thanks for the birthday wishes! 

Haus- sorry AF got you :hugs: 

horsey and rmsh1- how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## Rachel789

No this is not normal for this to be happening thats why I will be really confused if I O early again. But I am hopeful my temp will go back to normal tomorrow so I can go on to O normal this cycle.


----------



## rmsh1

No fertile cm, and I am feeling extremely negative. We went out and about today but I cannot snap out of it. I dont even know what to do with myself. My last two long cycles I had fertile cm on CD24, today is CD25, nothing, so looks like my cycle is going to be longer than my last few. So much for me thinking they were atleast regular :(


----------



## Rachel789

awww rmsh :hugs:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Two more days until my sons heart specialist appointment. Working at a heart hospital is not easing my mine and I'm even more scared now I keep thinking the worst. :'( I will update when we get home from the appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## horseypants

Ladies, each of us is having some struggles and I'm thinking of u, wishing u the best. Happy bday sweet pea! Trying to up an opk pic while on the treadmill at the gym... A little sparkle for yas :). This is one of my classic "almost positives."

.....will try fro
M home :)
 



Attached Files:







photo-12.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sweetpea417

Ooh horsey lets see it!


----------



## Rachel789

I want to see the opk!!


----------



## sweetpea417

CD 10 here for me. Starting to feel O signs already so gonna BD tonight just in case O decides to come early. Other than that, nothing really exciting going on. How are you ladies today?

Horsey! Let's see that opk! :D


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-what kind of fertile signs are you noticing so far? I hope you catch the egg this time!

I am just waiting to O for now. I have my u/s on Firday-I hope this stuff works I am nervous.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well my sons blood tests came back, his thiroye (sp check I know) is normal and amazingly he does not have lead poisoning even though he eats wood, cat litter if he gets into the bathroom, dirt and all sorts of stuff. But his anemia is a sever anemia and they are going to set up an appointment for a blood doctor. I wished this was happening to me and let him be perfect. I haven't cried just yet about all of this I am holding on until he is asleep and doesn't see or hear my pain for him. I'm trying to be a strong mommy but it is hard. So hard.


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: LBK I am so sorry to hear all of this :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Lbk so sorry for what you are going through. I hope you get better news soon.

Rachel, I just noticed watery/creamy cm yesterday which usually comes a day or so before O. My opks are almost positive but not quite. I am gonna guess O day is Friday/Saturday from my normal. Although I am still confused as to why I had a 17 day luteal phase last cycle. O was confirmed with temps and right at cd 14 which is usual. 

I hope your appt goes well Friday! I will try to check in at some point this weekend but I will be camping and am gonna try to focus on relaxing a bit and babymaking :)


----------



## horseypants

voila! almost positive opk?

oooh sweetpea, camping! lucky duck!! 

fingers crossed for your appointment friday, rachel

lbk, how you doin?

ashleywalton, hunni :hugs:
how are you and baby?

xoxox


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am alive and "sane" for now. Depending on what his heart specialist says I might end up in a straight jacket. I was up all day yesterday and passed the fuck out at 9pm and it is now 4:37am. And back to all that worrying and I think I need to throw up.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow horsey that looks positive to me!!! Get BD'ing :)

Haus-How have you been?

sweetpea-That is strange you had a 17 day LP last cycle, not sure why that would happen.

LBK-I hope you are holding up the best you can :(

ashley-How is the bed rest so far? Anymore news?

I am starting to get really impatient. I can't wait for my scan on Friday time really needs to hurry up! I am so scared the clomid won't work :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel I have fingers crossed for you that the clomid is gonna work. Stay positive!

LBK mom I am thinking good thoughts for you and your family right now [-o&lt;

Horsey! Definitely looks positive to me so :sex: :sex: :sex: 

Haus, rmsh1, ashley how are you guys?


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, I am in struggle land at the mo. This cycle has again thrown me in a tizzy. I expected to see fertile cm around CD24, but saw nothing, got all depressed. 

Today is CD27 and for the first time ever I have some major spotting going on. I normally get a little before or after AF, but not like this. It is very watery and has not let up all day long. Plus I have AF cramps thrown in just to make me feel even better. So these are my options - 

AF is starting, and I have had an anovulatory cycle (I think this is most likely)

I am having ovulation spotting for the first time ever, and I know I am not actually ovulating right at this minute, so wouldnt think ovulation spotting would happen right now

Something else I cant even guess at is happening

If AF is starting it will mess up my blood tests I was due to get taken. I will have to ring the doctor and ask for my thyroid hormones to be checked separately, and then wait til who knows when for ovulation to occur so I can get post-o bloods taken

So yeah, not in the best of moods at the mo. My cycles have gone from bad to worse :(

But I hope you are BDing lots to catch that egg that is about to be released!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Back from the heart specialist. Tommy's heart is dilated due to not enough hemoglobin in his red blood cells. Hemoglobin is the oxygen in the blood. His anemia is the reason there is a lack of hemoglobin in his red cells. So once that is taken care of his murmur will go away. The blood specialist will be able to help us on which direction to go on helping the anemia.


----------



## horseypants

lbkmom, i went to the lab with my sweetheart yesterday for an ultrasound. he was so scared, poor thing. i didnt realise blood issues are so closely related to heart function. e has an issue with his red blood cells...... i wonder if that's at the root of the abnormal ekg that kicked off the testing.....

this is GOOD news for you and you son, right? i know it's stressfull as f&^% but wow. it's nice to get a real answer and know about a solution!

rmsh grrrrrrrrrrrr! it sounds like af? at least that means there's less waiting involved next time around hopefully? maybe it's ovulation spotting though... that would be the best answer. im sorry i dont have any better input here. always a waiting game, huh? keep us updated.

oh and guys, i'm almost dead sure it wasnt a real o for me despite the promising opk, cause look at my chart. i usually gear up to o a couple times before it actually happens and remember this is post mmc and d&c for me. i'm expecting it to take forever. i'm really pissed off right now that i keep having such terrible luck. some girl rammed into my drivers side door and smashed it as i was getting out of the car the other day. it was entirely her fault and today i get a letter from the stupid rental car company saying i'm to blame and owe them 3000 dollars for damages to their car - and mine's out in front of my house, parked in the ghetto, with a smashed door that wont close. i can't drive it. NOT COOL. My intended is having issue with his heart!? hopefully nothing. we went for tests yesterday. -an ultrasound where there *was* a heartbeat. (unlike the last ultrasound i went to.. get it?) : P -And what else was I gonna complain about. Oh work sucks. I have to pay for the d&c out of pocket!!! the bills are rolling in. despite all this, i'm feeling a hell of a lot better than i have been for weeks. life! is like a kick in the balls.


----------



## Rachel789

LBK-That sounds like it was the best news you could have gotten in this bad situation. I hope your son's anemia can get under control asap and his heart murmer goes away.

Horsey- :hugs: Sorry for all the troubles you have been having! It is stressful having all those bills piling up then to top it off now the car issues :dohh: I hope you get it all figured out and squared away soon. 

When was CD1 for you? Did you have a bleed after the D & C? You should input in FF when you had that bleed then it will start you a new chart.


----------



## horseypants

lbk <3

rachel, thanks. ...as for my cycle, the last blood that happened was d&c related, so no bleed after the d&c. i'm waiting for it to happen and will input when it does. i bet my body is already trying to o and that it will before a new bleed. (i bet it's gonna be gross too!) ....but the good news is once it happens, ff will finally start a new chart. i didnt want to artificially start a new chart by calling the d&c a period.............. in fact, it wasnt till a couple weeks later that my hcg got low. it was still 6 on 5/26, so i guess if you're counting yourself, ccycle day one is once it's all the way down. who knows, it could still be 4 or something?! but it's probably back to normal.


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh horsey! :hugs: I hope for better news for you soon :(

Rmsh1 it does sound suspiciously like af but I am hoping it is really o in disguise. 

Lbkmom- glad you are getting answers for your son!

Haus what's going on with ya?

Camping tomorrow (after a half day at work)... I am stoked! Though it is raining now bleh


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry about your son LBK :( sorry I haven't said so earlier. I hope they can get some good iron into him and increase his hemoglobin levels,

I hope you O soon too horsey :hugs:

AFM, I entered light flow into FF, and you guessed it, new cycle. So that was a 27 day anovulatory cycle. I guess it could have been worse, it could have been a long tortuous anovulatory cycle. Instead it ended early.

I will call my doc today and see if I cant day 3 bloods tomorrow, and add on TSH etc so I can get results quickly.


----------



## sweetpea417

sorry to hear af got you rmsh1 :cry: 

Random question: How does someone know if they have an annovulatory cycle if they don't temp? And does every woman have them here and there? My doc said it's normal to have them, but I don't know if I ever have or how to tell or what. What causes the bleeding if the egg and corpus luteum isn't being shed?


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> sorry to hear af got you rmsh1 :cry:
> 
> Random question: How does someone know if they have an annovulatory cycle if they don't temp? And does every woman have them here and there? My doc said it's normal to have them, but I don't know if I ever have or how to tell or what. What causes the bleeding if the egg and corpus luteum isn't being shed?

Maybe if you dont temp you dont know for sure if you have annovulatory cycle? I had no fertile cm, and my cycle was far too short for me. Though lots of people have super long cycles when they are annovulatory. My body did not even try to O this time, it just gave up completely. So I might have guessed due to the lack of fertile cm

I dont know what causes the bleeding as such, but this is not the same as a normal AF for me, probably because with no progesterone, my lining did not get that extra build up. It is just icky brown blood, no red at all


----------



## ashleywalton

So...yesterday was the worst day of my life. The baby in my tummy is doing alright but my 3 year old baby broke her arm. :( Absolute worst feeling ever! We are waiting to go to a children's hospital and they will decide if she needs surgery or just a hard cast. Husband and I are hoping and praying she won't need surgery...


----------



## Rachel789

awww Ashely :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that :( I really hope she doesn't have to get surgery.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Rachel. We are definitely hoping she doesn't either...


----------



## horseypants

ashleywalton, i'm so sorry to hear about the broken arm! i'm glad to hear the one in ur tummy in thriving <3

fingers crossed your three year old will heal just fine without surgery or anything.


----------



## Rachel789

I forgot to update earlier. I had my scan today and it looks like the clomid is working! I had a 14 mm follie and the Dr thinks I will o by Monday :happydance:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

My doula gave birth to her fifth child earlier today. Via c-section due to the placenta covering her cervix. Baby Luke was 4lbs 14oz 17 ½ in long. :) both momma and baby are doing fine. Not much to update on me. I took a pregnancy test but it was negative had some pinkish color before I got off work this morning. I go into work again at 1am lol its almost 12am.


----------



## Hausfrau

Ashley and Lbk :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Rachel, I'm so glad that the clomid seems to be working for you! Are you on a different dosage now?

Any news from anyone else??? :)

I'm still here, on cd 8 (I think - gotta check the app on my phone lol). I just got off a plane after beng home for two weeks, my grandmum isn't doing well and had to be rushed to hospital a few days before I left. :( she probably won't make it much longer...


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: haus I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother :(

I am on a higher dosage this time, 100 mg, I was on 50 the first cycle. The only problem is that my cm is REALLY dried out which is a somewhat common s/e from clomid. I am so upset I hope it doesn't affect my chances. We are using preseed and I am injecting it internally so hopefully that will help the :spermy: get to where they need to go! I am going to take an OPK today I will post it if it looks interesting. Hopefully I will O in the next couple days!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Nothing to update on my end. Af due in two days. Debating on testing in the am while at work. Dunno yet. I don't wanna get a neg and start early lol its a painful start when it starts early or late :(


----------



## horseypants

best wishes for the son, daughter and grandma <3

here's another "almost positive" ok from today. bah! 

e and i stayed at his mom's house friday night and had a generally great weekend. also we've been doing a lot of :sex: ...purely recreational. good times!

sweetpea's camping i think.... :holly:
 



Attached Files:







photo-13.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rachel789

horsey that looks positive to me!!


----------



## horseypants

rachel! :sex:

:)

i think that's superneat you got to see the follie! I betchya the preseed will do the trick. I have high hopes for you sister. I feel a bpf coming on soon.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! Back from camping and it was amazing! Hubby and I got a lot of r&r and a lot of BD'ing in :) I think I had an almost positive opk Friday and should've O'd yesterday. Although my opk was positive today too so not sure. I haven't temped since thurs so I guess I won't know for sure this cycle. 

Ashley, so sorry to hear about your lil one. Hope she is ok. Haus- sorry to hear about your grandmother too. :( :hugs: for you all...

Rachel that is so exciting about O'ing soon. Any updates? 

I am just relaxing and enjoying the last day off work tomorrow before back to the grind. Birthday is tomorrow and I'm just gonna be taking it easy. Hubby and I are wiped out from this weekend but it's all worth it. Hopefully we successfully made a baby this weekend :)

Horsey how are you? That opk is def positive so bd it up!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Pregnancy test neg. I am now 1 day before af is due. I don't think I made it this month either.


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Birthday Sweetpea! It sounds like you had a great weekend camping :) I hope with all the relaxed BD'ing you caught the egg this time. 

I took an opk yesterday and it was negative. My temp went down a little more today and is my lowest temp yet this cycle so hopefully that is a good sign. The dr. thought I would O by Sunday or Monday but I had a feeling it would be up to a few days after that so I pray I get my positive today or tomorrow. If I don't get it by tomorrow I am going to start getting worried that my egg didn't continue to mature :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Good morning! Well my temp is up today as expected so I know I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday so I'm 1-2 dpo today. It's gonna be a very long week waiting :( I wish I had something to take my mind off of it (sigh). If anyone has any suggestions...

Having an ok birthday so far. LO has had two major tantrums already and I'm in a little funk about being closer to the 'dirty thirty' as I call it  although I have heard done people say that their 30's were way better than their 20's so who knows. To each his own right?


----------



## horseypants

HAPPY BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:

and one to grow on! :holly:


----------



## horseypants

another "almost positive" opk for me today.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies I'm back! Lol

I feel like I missed so much in the last two weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome back Haus! What CD are you on?

Horsey-Those all look positive to me :shrug: I love the duckies you have the opk sitting on :winkwink:


----------



## sweetpea417

Welcome back Haus! 

3 dpo for me today, It's 7am and I am way too tired... I am starting to wonder if my iron levels are low cause I am always so tired lately...


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! :)

I'm on cd 11 currently, still unsure of how long this cycle will be :wacko: can't wait until I get my iron and thyroid sorted.

Sweetpea I'd check with your gp. My iron levels were/are realllly low and I felt so sluggish in the mornings, but by the afternoon it wasn't as bad. If you need to take iron suppliments they aren't that bad (after you get used to them lol ugh the nausea! Lol)

What did you end up doing on your birthday???


----------



## horseypants

morning, all! wanna hear about my cm? it's dry! that would indicate that i o-ed, as would the positive opks a week apart (not unusual) but my temps stayed low. you think this means it was an anovulatory cycle? i actually wouldn't mind that cause i really should wait for two real afs before ttc, and i haven't even had one, despite the fact that i had a d&c a month ago. the healthy thing would be to give it a real go the third time, so it's on the opposite side as the heaviest of the recent trauma.


----------



## Rachel789

Ughhhhhh I am sooooo BORED today. I have no work today, this sucks! 

Horsey maybe you are just having a delayed temp rise? If it doesn't go up by tomorrow then maybe you didn't o.


----------



## Rachel789

Ok-OPK time! :happydance: First image is the OPK from yesterday, 2nd and 3rd are the same opk from today just different pics. They were taken at 3 mins and 5 mins. The instructions say to read the results within 5 mins.


Yesterdays opk:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001.jpg

Todays after 3 mins:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/002.jpg

Todays at 5 mins:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/003.jpg

So I don't think I would call todays positive, but really close right? A big difference from yesterdays? Hopefully it will be blaring positive by tomorrow? I have had a headache today and some ewcm I hope those are signs of hormones surging!


----------



## horseypants

this does look almost positive, or maybe even positive : )


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy I am just really hoping to o in the next 1-2 days. My dr. said by the looks of my follicle that I would o by sunday or monday and that has come and gone so I was starting to worry the follie stopped growing or something. Maybe it is just a little slower moving :dohh:


----------



## horseypants

call your doc and ask? when's your next appointment?


----------



## Rachel789

Well she isn't one to scan and monitor me throughout my cycle she just wants to do the one scan and see if anything is developing then send me on my way. Which honestly is fine with me because it costs me $240 everytime I get a scan because I have a high deductible plan :wacko: She just said I should O by Sunday or Monday and if I don't get pregnant to call when AF arrives and she will order me another rx of clomid 100 mg


----------



## horseypants

hm.... so reminder that this is a post d&c situation, but just to prove how much NOT SENSE it's making, here's another basically positive opk! this one from roughly the same time today! i've only been posting the almost positives, but surely there have been enough of 'em. i was thinking today i'd see a negetive opk since things feel dry after two previous positives a week apart. usually by then, my body o-s. i read this thing today about how a woman's fertility doc diagnosed her with pcos and said that could be at the root of her mcs... this gearing up to o repeatedly stuff i thought was classic pcos stuff, but my doc checked me for pcos about two years ago and gave me an all clear. anyway, here we go again! hey ovaries.... what's going on in there? need me to sing to ya?

at this point, im not trying to get pregnant. i just want things to hurry and get back on track so i _can_ safely try. and after the d&c GOD i'm scared. I keep reading things about scarring and such, then i get totally sick to my stomach and ban myself from the internet for a while.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey stay away from the internet, it will drive you crazy, trust me I know. Easier said than done though.

Some people have a surge that just takes a day or two to get out of their system so maybe that is what's happening. I hope you get back to normal asap so you can officialy start TTC again in full force!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Another friend of mine gave birth to her baby via csection as well. Her baby girl is 6lbs 3oz 18½in long. Her name is MaryBella. I got to hold her and now I am in major baby fever now. But she was soooo beautiful I couldn't put her down for very long. Well besides the feedings since she is breastfed. I told her if I could I would have kidnapped her right out of the hospital lol. But she got lucky because it is pouring and I didn't wanna get miss bella sick lol. I WANT A BABY NOW!!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Oh and if I don't start by the 15th I will take another test


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone today?

My temp went up a little and I played around with FF if my temp is any higher tomorrow than todays I would get CHs. But I haven't had a positive opk yet so that wouldn't make sense to me. I guess I will have to wait and see what todays opk looks like and what tomorrows temp is!


----------



## sweetpea417

Ooooh Rachel I feel you are so close! Get that BD on quick! 

I am doing ok today. Somewhere around 4-5 dpo (FF puts O last Friday but I think Saturday). I had a dip in temp this morning and a sore throat today plus I am literally exhausted these past few days. I'm not sure if it's the rainy weather or coming back from the trip or what. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## ashleywalton

Well Kelsie didn't have surgery yesterday! :) She got a hard cast on and was good to go! We were so relieved!!!

Hope everyone here is doing good!


----------



## horseypants

LbkMom4Life, i know what you mean about the baby fever : (
Gah!!!! I just want one in my lifetime!!! is it asking too much? 
I'm at work today and there are still people who know I was prego and haven't heard that i miscarried, so I had to tell the story again today to someone. She told me lose weight and take care of my body and went on a rant about doctors and how they should tell me why it's happening since it's the second time. She means well.... it didn't help. I'm so used to tearing up and beginning to cry now, then cutting it off. It's like a tap I tell ya.

Rachel, WOOT! Come on eggie!

Sweetpea, hope the sore throat is just the aftermath of a good campfire and too much fun in the woods. <3

My temp was exactly the same as it was yesterday, so even though I've had three positive opks and I'm helluv dry, it's possible I haven't o-ed. Then again, it's possible I have! Who knows. I guess I will once af finally arrives. Stupid witch. : ) On the bright side, all this waiting makes it so even though I didnt think I'd see her for nine months, at least I'll be "excited" when I finally do. Honestly no. Eff that. I'll probably bawl. But she should hurry her witchass self the eff up anyway.

Ashleywalton sweet thing. Thank GOODNESS for hard casts and no surgery!!!!! I remember being little and wishing that I had gotten to rock a cast at some point in my life. Take a picture cause though it probably hurts to see it now, it's going to be a badge of honor eventually! And remember, at this age, they heal like nobody's business and her bone will literally be stronger for it in the end.

Guys. Work sucks. The latest is that someone has taken the liberty of creating some chalkboard art that I have to stare straight at from my work station. I've been tempted to go up there and act all pissed and crazy and erase it, screaming and crying. Instead, I opted to share it with you. Here's it is, a piece entitled "mother earth." Artist is the daughter of the woman who helps out with a religious show here on Sundays at the radio station.

The second photo is posted for context to prove that yes, this is supposed to be a workplace and isnt it interesting this got drawn right in front of my face where im supposed to *not* cry at work. And there's a bonus "oh how cute" where you can see the first quilt I ever made. It's american-flag-inspired and made with fabric from the dollar bin at Walmart.

The third and final photograph is of my actual computer screen on the other side of the atrium, which faces the chalkboard. I hide behind this and try not to look up all afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3









photo2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









photo.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachel789

horsey!! :hugs: I hope you did O! It is still possible you did and it really seems that way based on your opks and cm drying up. :)


----------



## Rachel789

Ashley I am happy to hear no surgery yay! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Is this positive yet?

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001-1.jpg


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Looks it to me, more so than my OPK did and look where I am now x


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I think I'm out this round. Saw some brownish pink on the toilet paper. So I'm guessing AF has shown. So darn depressing since I now have baby fever more then I did before hand. :'(


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Is this positive yet?
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001-1.jpg

It looks good to me! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Baby_Dreams said:


> Looks it to me, more so than my OPK did and look where I am now x

How have you been? You aren't postng here that much anymore!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I have been bogged down with moving house and having a flood in the new house, and only just getting internet back that I have only been checking in on my phone for a while. I've not been bad thanks, looking forward to my scan on Monday!


----------



## horseypants

Hi baby dreams! glad to see you're good. grrr! That sucks with the flood, but are you liking the new house and getting through it ok? good luck for your scan and please post scan pix tomorrow. i missed u <3

Sorry lbk, fingers crossed it's not the witch.

Rachel, it looks good. Do you have an pix of the day before? 

Here's mine from just now. I think it's negetive and I am pleased. It's on the cover of a national geogaphic about dogs and cats :).

Does anyone love their car? I'm thinking it's time for a "new" one. I may have to go with one that's "new to me." I've mainly had toyotas and enjoyed them.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sweetpea417

Aww horsey I'm sorry about the work stuff. :( I can't imagine how hard it is telling your story to people like that. If its any consolation, my work is sucking lately too. I usually love my job and what I do, but it just feels like something's missing lately (a baby maybe?) and it's starting to affect my daily life. I get these "life changing" feelings every once in awhile where I want to drastically change something. My hubby gets them too (heck maybe everyone does) but it is starting to surface again. I really think my void this time is baby related so hopefully I get good news soon about that.

Ashley- so cool to hear about the hard cast yeah!

Rachel I am thinking you and horsey may O at exactly the same time :) 

Haus- what's new?


----------



## Rachel789

Well based on my temps it looks like I o'ed but I just need to figure out what day. FF thinks cd 16 but my opks were clearly negative that day and leading up to that day. They looked very close to positive Tues and Wed so I marked them as + in FF. I am thinking I maybe o'ed over night Tuesday. What do you girls think?


----------



## sweetpea417

FF is not always 100% right. I think you could have definitely O'd Tuesday and not Monday. The temp shift can happen a few days after O actually happens too. Hope you caught that eggie this time!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-you have me cracking up here with that pic of the opk on the cat picture :rofl:

When I first saw it I thought it was your cat and you placed the opk on it and took the picture :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

ooooo horsey I see your temp went up a little, maybe you o'ed yesterday! Why do you have open circles on your chart? Do you temp at different times every day?

sweetpea-your chart is looking good so far, when will you test?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

horseypants said:


> Hi baby dreams! glad to see you're good. grrr! That sucks with the flood, but are you liking the new house and getting through it ok? good luck for your scan and please post scan pix tomorrow. i missed u <3

Missed everyone too. Yeah love the house and got through the flood ok! I will post my scan picture on Monday :) Can't wait x


----------



## rmsh1

Lots of ovulating going on around here. None for me though, just sitting around on CD9, waiting to see what this cycle has in store for me


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Horsey-you have me cracking up here with that pic of the opk on the cat picture :rofl:
> 
> When I first saw it I thought it was your cat and you placed the opk on it and took the picture :rofl: :haha:

:rofl: me too!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Aww horsey I'm sorry about the work stuff. :( I can't imagine how hard it is telling your story to people like that. If its any consolation, my work is sucking lately too. I usually love my job and what I do, but it just feels like something's missing lately (a baby maybe?) and it's starting to affect my daily life. I get these "life changing" feelings every once in awhile where I want to drastically change something. My hubby gets them too (heck maybe everyone does) but it is starting to surface again. I really think my void this time is baby related so hopefully I get good news soon about that.
> 
> Ashley- so cool to hear about the hard cast yeah!
> 
> Rachel I am thinking you and horsey may O at exactly the same time :)
> 
> Haus- what's new?

TTC wise nothing is new, my cycles seem to be getting more normal now (my doc said anemia can cause the crazy cycles I've been having) that I've been taking iron suppliments. So I'm hopeful! :)

Otherwise?? Ugh :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

rachel and haus, muahahhaaa. too funny you thought i put an opk on the cat. for an extra laugh, if you've got access to the "girly sanctuary," check out this hilariousness. if you don't just ask for access and they'll grant it to ya. -totally random and off the subject but really cute : )
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/girly-sanctuary/1052513-mortifying.html

rachel you totally 0-ed overnight tuesday. that's where my money's at. maybe i o-ed too.... i'm gonna say i did, or that this cycle is anovulatory, because i feel drier than i did the last coupple weeks. come on, ovaries, lets get this show back on the road. haha. my ovaries are offended at how obnoxious this statement is.

The open circles are because here's my life: i mean to temp at 9am. My alarm is sset for 9.15. OH wakes me up at different times everyday. ....all this garbage aside, i'm pretty sure with my chart, the general gist is right. my temps seem to have started out ower than last time overall, and there's way less of a thermal shift. but this morning, i did feel hotter, and OH agreed 

bowm chicka bow wow
:sex:

let me take this opportunity to say i had a lesbian dream about my neighbor who ive been psycholy hating on (she's got morning sickness and i have to hear her hurl every day cause our houses are so close and we've been getting territorial over a parking spot, she actually told my best friend it was "her" spot, in front of my house AND she called the cops and animal control on my barking dog without saying antyhign to me first, AND put up signs in the neighborhood asking others to complain to the authorities, i know.... lifestyles of the uber classy up in here, but $hit it's the truth) ...anyway, after having a lesbian sex dream about her (no actual sex, just some 1st base stuff) i feel much less animosity which im taking as a healthy thing. MUAHAHHAhahaaa

what was i talking about

OH haus, yay iron!!!!!!

For any of you not frightened of my perverse hate sex dream thing toward my neighbor....

The other day I was thinking wouldnt it be so cool to meet in person, or at least in our dreams. Im not talking about sex. Haha. Seriously, we should meet. I was also thinking the other day. Damn. If any of you people were close by, I would totally wanna hang out that particular day. You know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> rachel and haus, muahahhaaa. too funny you thought i put an opk on the cat. for an extra laugh, if you've got access to the "girly sanctuary," check out this hilariousness. if you don't just ask for access and they'll grant it to ya. -totally random and off the subject but really cute : )
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/girly-sanctuary/1052513-mortifying.html
> 
> rachel you totally 0-ed overnight tuesday. that's where my money's at. maybe i o-ed too.... i'm gonna say i did, or that this cycle is anovulatory, because i feel drier than i did the last coupple weeks. come on, ovaries, lets get this show back on the road. haha. my ovaries are offended at how obnoxious this statement is.
> 
> The open circles are because here's my life: i mean to temp at 9am. My alarm is sset for 9.15. OH wakes me up at different times everyday. ....all this garbage aside, i'm pretty sure with my chart, the general gist is right. my temps seem to have started out ower than last time overall, and there's way less of a thermal shift. but this morning, i did feel hotter, and OH agreed
> 
> bowm chicka bow wow
> :sex:
> 
> let me take this opportunity to say i had a lesbian dream about my neighbor who ive been psycholy hating on (she's got morning sickness and i have to hear her hurl every day cause our houses are so close and we've been getting territorial over a parking spot, she actually told my best friend it was "her" spot, in front of my house AND she called the cops and animal control on my barking dog without saying antyhign to me first, AND put up signs in the neighborhood asking others to complain to the authorities, i know.... lifestyles of the uber classy up in here, but $hit it's the truth) ...anyway, after having a lesbian sex dream about her (no actual sex, just some 1st base stuff) i feel much less animosity which im taking as a healthy thing. MUAHAHHAhahaaa
> 
> what was i talking about
> 
> OH haus, yay iron!!!!!!

I'm having a really shitty few weeks and that just made me laugh lol We also have super classy neighbours.


----------



## rmsh1

You made me laugh too horsey. I would hang out with you if we lived nearby!

I tried that link, didn't work. Who do you ask for permission?


----------



## horseypants

i hope this cycle has an eggie and spermo meeting in store for you! 

for the girly sanctuary permission, i cant remember exactly but i started on the front page. if you scroll all the way down, there's the link for it and maybe a link to ask permission? but there's also this: 

ah YES

user cp >
group memberships

lemme know if you run into problems


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks, I asked permission so will try later :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

That post made me smile through by bad back ache. Way to go! lol!


----------



## horseypants

haus, all joking aside, ive been having a helluvatime too. talk about it if you dare. i wanna hear all about the trials of life and help get you through 'em.

babydreams <3 xoxoxoxox


----------



## Rachel789

Ok I asked for permission as well! I will try to check it out later.

horsey I would totally hang out as well if we lived nearby, too bad we are on opposite sides of the country. I think next time I take an opk or hpt I am going to place it on my cat and take the pic :rofl:

haus-I hope the supplements you are taking fixes your cycle and you o earlier this time!


----------



## horseypants

do it!!!!!! i'm going to do one and place it on my dog. do you thinkit counts as animal cruelty? i warn you guys now, he is dirty, but deadly cute.


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: :haha: :rofl: tooooo funny! I don't think our pets will mind, as long as the opk isn't wet still, I bet my cat won't like to get my pee on him although I have to clean his litter and puke everyday so maybe I can give him a taste of his own medicine :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haus, all joking aside, ive been having a helluvatime too. talk about it if you dare. i wanna hear all about the trials of life and help get you through 'em.
> 
> babydreams <3 xoxoxoxox

I don't even know how to start without coming off crazy lol :wacko:

Also I would totally hang out with any of you if you lived closer OR in the same country lol. Come to Canada eh! ;) - yes we (I do at least lol) do really say eh a lot :blush: lol



Rachel789 said:


> Ok I asked for permission as well! I will try to check it out later.
> 
> horsey I would totally hang out as well if we lived nearby, too bad we are on opposite sides of the country. I think next time I take an opk or hpt I am going to place it on my cat and take the pic :rofl:
> 
> haus-I hope the supplements you are taking fixes your cycle and you o earlier this time!

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I may have a normal length cycle this time. You know though, now that I'm tellng you this I will end up seeng cd 60 :rofl:



Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: :haha: :rofl: tooooo funny! I don't think our pets will mind, as long as the opk isn't wet still, I bet my cat won't like to get my pee on him although I have to clean his litter and puke everyday so maybe I can give him a taste of his own medicine :haha:

This! We're always cleaning litter and puke, give them of taste of their own medicine!


----------



## horseypants

:rofl:


.... 


dude haus, dont be afraid of coming off crazy. think of it as showing solidarity with me. im not sure if you've been reading... but... khem...


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: Love this conversation we are having, I needed a good laugh today :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> dude haus, dont be afraid of coming off crazy. think of it as showing solidarity with me. im not sure if you've been reading... but... khem...

Ohhh but it reallly does make me look crazy though. Plus I'm worried that I'm blowing things out of porportion and maybe it's not a big deal. 



Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: Love this conversation we are having, I needed a good laugh today :)

I did too! Loveee this thread! :)


----------



## horseypants

since i have your attention.... what should i have for lunch? lol

the choices are salad, indian or thai : )

i was really wanting to go home and do an opk to place on my dog, but it has to wait till after work as OH has the only car


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> since i have your attention.... what should i have for lunch? lol
> 
> the choices are salad, indian or thai : )
> 
> i was really wanting to go home and do an opk to place on my dog, but it has to wait till after work as OH has the only car

What type of salad?? I just made a yummy spinach one! Indian is also good! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Ok girls I couldn't resist I had an OPK from earlier still sitting on my bathroom counter so I threw it on the cat. :rofl: He kept rolling around and made it difficult to get good pics :haha:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/004.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/003-1.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/002-1.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

Notice how he is looking up at me thinking "mom you are such a weirdo, what are you doing to me?" :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Notice how he is looking up at me thinking "mom you are such a weirdo, what are you doing to me?" :haha:

I was just gonna say in the first pic especially he was gving you the side eye "ummm wtf is on me??!" :rofl:

Where is my cat?? Hmmm lol

Beautiful cat, I have a female tabby


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Love how we are cat ladies. I have 4! Lol x


----------



## Hausfrau

I'd love to have 4! Growing up we had 3 cats so having one is just too easy lol.


----------



## Hausfrau

:rofl:

Spoiler
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo.jpg
An old opk - I covered the dipping end with tape, no animal cruelty I promise! Lol
Rachel we need help...lol


----------



## Rachel789

Awwwwwwww your kitty is too cute!!

I had 3 cats growing up but just the one now. I want more but DH says if he we get another animal it will be a dog.


----------



## Rachel789

I love how your cat is peering down at the opk like wtf is this?? :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> I love how your cat is peering down at the opk like wtf is this?? :rofl:

I know, eh? :rofl:

Afterwards she flipped over and demanded belly rubs, kinda felt I owed her something :rofl: :rof:

Horsey you must post a pic with your dog now lol.


----------



## Rachel789

aww so cute, my kitty loves his belly to be rubbed too :) 

Lets see your pup with an opk horsey! :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> aww so cute, my kitty loves his belly to be rubbed too :)
> 
> Lets see your pup with an opk horsey! :rofl:

Rachel is there something wrong with us?? Lol I feel so weird right now lol. Sweetpea, and rmsh don't judge!! Lol Waiting on horsey's pic! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

We may be just a little crazy :haha:

I am such a little kid sometimes, I find this stuff hilarious! Nothing wrong with making ourselves laugh though, right? :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Me too! Lol When you posted your pic I was on the subway and had to try my hardest to not break out in laughter lol There are enough creepy people on the train as it is :rofl:


----------



## horseypants

zomg you guys r killin me :rofl:
i had salad and then ate three meringues (which reminds me, where's pinklove)
i don't have a car so i cant go home and poas but i'm dying to get you guys a pic of my flumper!! ...i'm a creative person..... hold on.... ok here's the cat. the real one : ). unfortunately, i could not poas at work, so the opk is yesterday's with some pink edited out according to my expectations.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hausfrau

:rofl: we're a little crazy :)

I was wonderng about pinklove too. She hasn't been around in ages.


----------



## Rachel789

I'm waiting..... :coffee::munch:


----------



## Hausfrau

Ditto... :munch: lol


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: love it! What a cute kitty, I like how the cat is looking down at it :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> zomg you guys r killin me :rofl:
> i had salad and then ate three meringues (which reminds me, where's pinklove)
> i don't have a car so i cant go home and poas but i'm dying to get you guys a pic of my flumper!! ...i'm a creative person..... hold on.... ok here's the cat. the real one : ). unfortunately, i could not poas at work, so the opk is yesterday's with some pink edited out according to my expectations.

Your cat is like "hmm so you've decided to get pregnant..." it looks like he's studying the test even through it's photshopped lol

More pics of an opk on an animal, Rachel and I put ourselves out there lol. When you get home you must do it lol


----------



## horseypants

drumroll..... i present..... 
"opk placed on dog" 

:)
 



Attached Files:







photo-15.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> here's the rest of the family :) i'll replace this with a good "opk placed on dog" later on :) i couldnt resist revealing us for a sec cause i always wonder what you guys look like xo

Cute pic! I'm gonna spam the hell out of you guys when I'm in Europe lol - you'll get sick of seeing my pics!


















....okay I'll try not to spam too much.....lol I'll be there in a week though....get ready lol.


----------



## horseypants

ive never been and am dying to see it. you better not be all talk : p


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> ive never been and am dying to see it. you better not be all talk : p

:rofl: I will take pics! :) You should visit Europe AND stuff me in your suitcase!

Soooo excited to go back!

Everyone should post their pics - I wanna see what everyone looks like too! :)


----------



## horseypants

im trying to convince oh that italy and paris are on the honeymoon itinerary and will see if i can pull some strings with tsa ; ) "awww, come on security, she only weighs a teeny bit!!"


----------



## Rachel789

Aww I love the pic!! What kind of dog is that?


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> im trying to convince oh that italy and paris are on the honeymoon itinerary and will see if i can pull some strings with tsa ; ) "awww, come on security, she only weighs a teeny bit!!"

:rofl: do ittt!! 

I'll take lots of pics in Paris so you can convince him!


----------



## horseypants

thank you, rachel <3 he's a great pyrenees. -about 7 years old now. i wanted my kid to make it into the world in time to ride him during his strong years cause i always dreamed of having this kind of dog when i was little. he looks like the creature in the neverending story.

haus: OH loves paris and could be convinced i reckon. he couldnt believe ive never been ; ) -and you better watch out. we really will come see u in alberta eventually....


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> thank you, rachel <3 he's a great pyrenees. -about 7 years old now. i wanted my kid to make it into the world in time to ride him during his strong years cause i always dreamed of having this kind of dog when i was little. he looks like the creature in the neverending story.
> 
> haus: OH loves paris and could be convinced i reckon. he couldnt believe ive never been ; ) -and you better watch out. we really will come see u in alberta eventually....

Yay! Seriously you should come to Alberta sometime! We're close to the rocky mountains (google Banff, Jasper, Lake Louise etc). Just don't come durng the winter lol -40c is nasty lol

Can you ask your SO what we should see in Paris (aside from the eiffel tower lol)


----------



## horseypants

e says "picasso museum, versailles, rodin museum, sewer tour is supposed to be awesome. depends on what she is into and for how long." 

; ) 

how long are you in paris for?


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> e says "picasso museum, versailles, rodin museum, sewer tour is supposed to be awesome. depends on what she is into and for how long."
> 
> ; )
> 
> how long are you in paris for?

We're there for 5 days, and will see anything that's worth the visit! :) Can you ask him what the sewer tour is? I'm intrigued lol


----------



## horseypants

voila!!

opk placed on dog


haus, he says he didnt get to do the sewer thing and best way to find out is google - it is suppsoedly awesomesauce


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Ok girls I couldn't resist I had an OPK from earlier still sitting on my bathroom counter so I threw it on the cat. :rofl: He kept rolling around and made it difficult to get good pics :haha:
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/004.jpg
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/003-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/002-1.jpg

I love these pics!! I wish I had a cat or dog to post OPKs on LOL



Hausfrau said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q562/Hausfrau28/photo.jpg
> An old opk - I covered the dipping end with tape, no animal cruelty I promise! Lol
> Rachel we need help...lol

Lovely kitty!



Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> aww so cute, my kitty loves his belly to be rubbed too :)
> 
> Lets see your pup with an opk horsey! :rofl:
> 
> Rachel is there something wrong with us?? Lol I feel so weird right now lol. Sweetpea, and rmsh don't judge!! Lol Waiting on horsey's pic! :rofl:Click to expand...

No judging from me, I am jealous cos a) I have no pets here and b) I have not ovulated in such a long time, so no OPKs



horseypants said:


> drumroll..... i present.....
> "opk placed on dog"
> 
> :)

I think when we go home we will get a dog. As much as I love cats, I am not allergic to them :( I had my cat in NZ for a long time and my allergies just got worse. She is still alive in NZ too, she must be nearing 15 years old. She lives with my friend now


----------



## rmsh1

They haven't given me permission to visit those girly pages yet :( What reason did you give Rachel? I gave a stupid one, maybe i was meant to be more inventive. I said I am female and would love to join :haha: Yes that was a really boring reason


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: I think I just said a friend on bnb told me about it and suggested I join. So my reason wasn't that good either. I still haven't checked if I have permission. I will check it out now though.


----------



## Rachel789

Just checked, no permission yet. Maybe they just take time to get to it. Why do you need permission for it anyway?


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants said:


> voila!!
> 
> opk placed on dog
> 
> 
> haus, he says he didnt get to do the sewer thing and best way to find out is google - it is suppsoedly awesomesauce

:rofl: love it!!! your dog is precious :) He kind of reminds me of my old dog that died a few years back :( He was a samoyed all white as well, was such an amazing beautiful dog, I miss him :(


----------



## rmsh1

Blood results are in - abnormal prolactin levels. So have to speak with a doc on Monday but am guessing i will be put on meds to regulate it

TMI but I have noticed for quite some time that if I squeeze my nipples, a little white/creamy stuff comes out. not a lot, and only every week or so (I am not sure how often as I do not squeeze my nipples often LOL) So that is also a sign of high prolactin levels 

Feeling a but mixed up about it, will have to research properly from home


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Blood results are in - abnormal prolactin levels. So have to speak with a doc on Monday but am guessing i will be put on meds to regulate it
> 
> TMI but I have noticed for quite some time that if I squeeze my nipples, a little white/creamy stuff comes out. not a lot, and only every week or so (I am not sure how often as I do not squeeze my nipples often LOL) So that is also a sign of high prolactin levels
> 
> Feeling a but mixed up about it, will have to research properly from home

That is interesting, I have never had that happen to me before. But as you said it could be from the high prolactin, that makes sense. :hugs: I hope you find good things in your research and you get your cycles back on track asap. Let us know what you find.


----------



## rmsh1

From what I have read, elevated prolactin levels could be due to stress, but given I have noticed that creamy stuff when my nipples are squeezed for a long time (so long, I never thought it was weird), I think my levels are not stress-related. So it seems I really will require medication to control this. It could indicate a tumour on the pituitary, if the levels are really high, which I do not know.

More waiting, hopefully I will get to speak to a doc and get it sorted, if I need to actually see a doc, I will try to get an appointment before we fly to Berlin on Thursday. I have my thyroid ultrasound on Wednesday, so everything seems to be happening next week


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you get answers soon on exactly what is going on and I hope it is as easy of a fix as possible :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

rmsh, it's really good to have a real answer - and something that makes a fair amount of sense. hopefully you are close to getting it sorted out. next week's a big one. keep the updates coming. what have you got planned for this weekend?


----------



## rmsh1

We are not doing anything this weekend, and I am in a slump (what is new there?). I want to speak to my doc now, I hate waiting. They may even refer me for an MRI, to see if I have a tumour on my pituitary. Another woman on here had that done. Apparently your levels of prolactin should be really low, like 1, hers were about 50, and she has a small tumour. Does not require treatment. She said the medication straightened her cycles right out.

I will know more on Monday (I hope)


----------



## horseypants

good gosh woman, may the force be with you!!!!!!!!!!! i have ideas to get you out of your slump. test drive a car. look at an open house and pretend you are going to buy it. quit your job and come go to the beach with me. (no wait, that's bad advice.) i'm really hoping this thing gets straightened out and ends up being no big deal. maybe it's a stroke of luck that you've been paying such close attention to your cycles.


----------



## rmsh1

I dont like that I have this and thyroid issues. I read on an IVF site that a third of all women who do not ovulate have prolactin problems. I have been ovulating, but it got worse and worse up til last cycle where I did not ovulate at all (but still got AF)

So I really need to speak to someone about it, I wonder if I will be referred somewhere else for this too. I will have my thyroid specialist and my pituitary specialist! Argghhhh


----------



## Rachel789

Well Bex I hope you get the best possible scenario out of all of this. Hopefully no tumor and just meds to straighten you out, then get your cycles back on track and get your BFP!! Try to do your best to keep yourself busy this weekend to keep your mind off things. I know how much it sucks to have to wait and wait and wait, I hope the time goes by fast for you and you get your answers asap.


----------



## rmsh1

I am having some wine tonight, think I deserve it! LOL


----------



## horseypants

for sure you deserve it. what's your fav wine?


----------



## Rachel789

Yes you def should! I am in the TWW for once so I am going to try to be good and not drink at all which is going to be tough when we go to a baseball game sunday with a bunch of people. So have one for me :) I love pinot noir!


----------



## horseypants

what game are you going to? :) e is going to all the parks, so i wonder if he's hit the one near you. i too love the pinot noir. i love me some champagne. i am not taunting you. when r you testing? your chart looks very promising, yes?:coolio:


----------



## Rachel789

Still too early to know what my chart means yet, I will start analyzing like crazy in a week though!

I won't test until I am late probably 15 or 16 dpo at the earliest. I would rather see AF than another BFN.

We are going to the Tampa Bay Rays game! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> for sure you deserve it. what's your fav wine?

I am drinking a piniot grigio, but my fave is NZ sav blanc mmmm


----------



## Hausfrau

You guys are crazy, wine is disgustng lol :)


----------



## horseypants

hausfrau, what am i missing? you are a martini connoisseur?


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm all about the girly drinks lol

Just cannot stand the taste of wine it's so bitter - especially red wine *barf* lol


----------



## rmsh1

:friends: I am good friends with wine, I love it :wine: 
and I like beer too :beer:
and tequila, and whiskey and cocktails 

but I dont like gin!


----------



## Hausfrau

I can't do wine at all, drinking it makes me feel like hurling lol My DH likes to try differnt wines when we go out though lol

I'm not a big drinker, but am looking forward to having a few beers in Germany! :)


----------



## rmsh1

When will you be in Germany Haus? We will be in Berlin from 21st il 26th June. Can't wait. I am going to have some beer too!


----------



## horseypants

tequilla :) sluuuurp!

when it comes to beer, i am wimpy. i like the least tasty ones.


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> When will you be in Germany Haus? We will be in Berlin from 21st il 26th June. Can't wait. I am going to have some beer too!

June 24th-30th :)

I loveee Berlin, have you been before?


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> tequilla :) sluuuurp!
> 
> when it comes to beer, i am wimpy. i like the least tasty ones.

When it comes to mostt alcohol I'm wimpy lol

Love German and Canadian beer though :)


----------



## horseypants

haus, kristina must be well on the way to babytime right? do you remember her due date?


----------



## Hausfrau

I *think* it's the first week of November, maybe the 4th? 

Jealous that people are giving birth near my birthday lol I want a Oct/Nov baby! Lol :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

ughkkk im jealous too, of everyone. greeeen monster over here.

what day's your bday? u r a scorpio?


----------



## Hausfrau

November 10th and yep true scorpio to the letter! (most horoscopes make us sound like jerks though lol)

Love my birthday because the next day is a national holiday! (Rememberence Day) :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Just jumping on board here to say that I love me some wine, beer, tequila and gin (not all at once tho ;) and not really white wine I am a red drinker. Ooh I also really like bloody Mary's but not really any other vodka drinks (maybe a screwdriver here and there)... god I sound like a lush Lololololol 

I am dreaming about having a drink if I don't get my bfp this cycle.. I always abstain during the 2ww just in case.

Horsey I'll go to the beach with you! It's June and there is still snow on the mountains and no real summer yet :(


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm 12 weeks today, I can't believe it!


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> When will you be in Germany Haus? We will be in Berlin from 21st il 26th June. Can't wait. I am going to have some beer too!
> 
> June 24th-30th :)
> 
> I loveee Berlin, have you been before?Click to expand...

Ohhh we will be in Germany at the same time for two whole days! LOL

I have been to lots of places in Germany before, but never Berlin, so should be lovely, especially after all my doctor visits and ultrasounds, blah!


----------



## sweetpea417

You guys should meet up!


Yay baby_dreams!


----------



## rmsh1

Haha if only Germany was not so big!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Just jumping on board here to say that I love me some wine, beer, tequila and gin (not all at once tho ;) and not really white wine I am a red drinker. Ooh I also really like bloody Mary's but not really any other vodka drinks (maybe a screwdriver here and there)... god I sound like a lush Lololololol
> 
> I am dreaming about having a drink if I don't get my bfp this cycle.. I always abstain during the 2ww just in case.
> 
> Horsey I'll go to the beach with you! It's June and there is still snow on the mountains and no real summer yet :(


Sweetpea you ARE such a lush! Lol just kidding! :)

In Canada we have a drink called a ceaser which seems almost like a bloody mary - yuck! Tried it last night and it was super nasty lol. Can't understand why people love them lol


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Haha if only Germany was not so big!

Coming from Canada, Germany is tinyyy lol. You can travel across country in hours (if I drive for 5 hours here I'm still in the same province lol). I get what you mean though. Friends of ours are going to Berlin and meetng us after (we're stayng in Cologne) - we were planning on joining them there, but wanted to try sonething different this time.


----------



## horseypants

baby dreams yay! sweetpea, bloody marys yum! and now for the gross part: af presente! I THINK she's here. I have mixed feelings about the bitch. I was supposed to be happy cause if this is it, it's the first af after d&c. But I'm being pissed off. And also purposely naive, wanting to believe it's implantation bleeding. -Even though if I were prego this soon after the harsh procedure, I'd be freaked out about that too. Bah!!! Bah!! Bah! I was supposed to be having a BABY. I'd have been totally in the clear by now. :brat:


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> baby dreams yay! sweetpea, bloody marys yum! and now for the gross part: af presente! I THINK she's here. I have mixed feelings about the bitch. I was supposed to be happy cause if this is it, it's the first af after d&c. But I'm being pissed off. And also purposely naive, wanting to believe it's implantation bleeding. -Even though if I were prego this soon after the harsh procedure, I'd be freaked out about that too. Bah!!! Bah!! Bah! I was supposed to be having a BABY. I'd have been totally in the clear by now. :brat:

:hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Big hugs Horsey xxx

I have my scan in 40 mins and I am terrified. This thread is where it all began for me and I love you ladies lots :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I was right to be scared. No baby was formed. Just the sac. I now have a decision of how to get rid of everything, neither option sounds nice :(


----------



## rmsh1

Baby_Dreams said:


> I was right to be scared. No baby was formed. Just the sac. I now have a decision of how to get rid of everything, neither option sounds nice :(

:hugs: that must be such a horrible feeling


----------



## rmsh1

Well i just spoke with my doctor, he said I have to have a repeat blood test at the end of June, and if my levels are still high, i have to be referred to an endocrinologist 

Anything above 628 units is abnormal and mine were 870. He said that is not extrememly high but still higher than it should be

I told him about the milky liquid from my nipples and he said that is a sign of high prolactin levels (which I knew)

So I have to book another blood test at the end of June, then a doc appointment the week after to discuss results, and probably get a referral

So more waiting for me


----------



## horseypants

Baby dreams, I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Rachel789

Baby_Dreams said:


> I was right to be scared. No baby was formed. Just the sac. I now have a decision of how to get rid of everything, neither option sounds nice :(

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this happened to you :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Baby dreams I am so sorry :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Baby_dreans :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Rmsh, is there anything they can do to lower prolactin levels?


----------



## Rachel789

Hi haus! Any sign of O today?

Sweetpea-When is test day?! I want to see some tests posted soon :happydance:

horsey-Are you still bleeding? Is it a full flow? You think it's really the bitch?


----------



## horseypants

rmsh1, about two more weeks to hopefully solve the mystery of the milky tatas. i'm sorry this has been so complicated and frustrating for you. i really think you will get it sorted out. when's the blood test? and how was the weekend otherwise?

baby dreams, the d&c procedure really isnt bad. the best part of this whole thing for me was actually during the procedure cause they put me out for it. i remember thinking everyone was so nice, then "is that led zeppelin?" then i woke up and asked if they already did it. the nurse smiled and said yes, and offered me some juice. take your honey with you and make sure they knock you out, because damnit, you deserve to at least relax for a bit. take it really easy on yourself for the rest of the day and the day after. some people say they are totally fine right afterwards. some people say a little pain, a little bleeding for a couple days, others for a week. others a little longer, or a little heavier bleeding. i think i had it medium rough, cause i was in some pain a few days after and took it easy until that sunday. (i had mine on a thursday). my bleeding was like the lightest af, but there's definitely that range, from none at all to moderate. i was really scared before, and my doctor told me she thought i was doing the right thing. after having a natural mmc first and the d&c recently, i can say psychologically and physically, the d&c was much easier. xoxox i'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Yeah he is coming with me. How long did the whole thing take and how long before you went home? xx


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> Baby_dreans :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Rmsh, is there anything they can do to lower prolactin levels?

Here is a good site -
https://www.familydoctor.co.nz/index.asp?U=conditions&A=32761

Yes it is treatable, it means taking drugs that act like dopamine I believe. Dopamine inhibits prolactin production. They can have some nasty side effects, but I will take whatever I get given.

The three main reasons for elevated prolactin levels are 
1) stress (I dont think this is my problem as I have had the milky liquid for years)
2) Prescription medication (not me as I am not on any)
3) tumor/cyst on pituitary (which seems my most likely scenario)

But the good news is my levels are far too low to suggest a large tumor, probably something small that can be controlled by medication. Still not a nice thought that there is a tumour right in my brain.



horseypants said:


> rmsh1, about two more weeks to hopefully solve the mystery of the milky tatas. i'm sorry this has been so complicated and frustrating for you. i really think you will get it sorted out. when's the blood test? and how was the weekend otherwise?
> 
> baby dreams, the d&c procedure really isnt bad. the best part of this whole thing for me has been when they put me out for it. i remember thinking everyone was so nice, then "is that led zeppelin?" then i woke up and asked if they already did it. the nurse smiled and said yes, and offered me some juice. take your honey with you and make sure they knock you out. xoxox i'll be thinking about you.

Blood test is booked for 27th June, doc appointment one week later on 4th July. Then I wait for a referral. No drugs til I am referred :( I just want them to give me the meds right away, so I can get back on this TTC business for real


----------



## horseypants

the actual procedure takes 15 minutes or so. he'll probably be apart from you for a total of thirty minutes. i was in the hospital though, for a good four hours i think? we got there super early. most of it is laying down getting fussed over by nurses before they put you to sleep. ....and i took my time afterwards and insisted that they pump me full of drugs before i left cause i wasnt about to try to rough it just in case pain set in. it will all happen pretty quick and before you know it, you'll be recovering at home, or if youre like some friends of mine, you will want to go have lunch : ) .

rmsh, thanks for this info and the link... checking it out....


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Hi haus! Any sign of O today?
> 
> Sweetpea-When is test day?! I want to see some tests posted soon :happydance:
> 
> horsey-Are you still bleeding? Is it a full flow? You think it's really the bitch?


No, and I have no sweet clue when :( I am just so tired of my body jerking me around. I have my next appointment in August (needed at least 3 months to re-check my thyroid levels) and then things will (hopefully) start gettng back on track. Right now I'm just gong with the "if it hapoens, it happens" mentality. I've only had two real cycles of trying. 

I'm so depressing... :rofl:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I have to be there for 11:30 but apparently the nurse said the procedure isn't until 2:30 I didn't hear this though OH told me. Just hope it's over quick xx


----------



## horseypants

rachel, my temp went down this morning, but she's not here yet. i think it's weird that i got multiple "almost positive" o's. cause i was thinking the real one would the last one which would have meant af is still a week away? i guess i really don't know other than my body likes to screw with me. my chart isnt so clear. i knew it would take a few months to make sense, but im still struggling and analysing and totally not feeling patient. 

haus, i feel for ya. and know what its like to feel like your body is screwing with you obviously.

rachel, where are you at with stuff today?

baby dreams, yeah, they have you fill out paperwork, change and get cozy on a cot. i swear, it's not that bad, and with all the nurses fussing over you, it will go by quickly. i wore a track suit kind of thing. -actually black sweats and sweatshirt. -i wore uggs. you could get away with slippers. just be super comfy. i wouldnt wear jeans... baby yourself. ...and on timing, i think i got there at 9 for a noon appointment and probably left for home at 1pm.


----------



## Rachel789

Things are ok with me. Just waiting out this TWW for now, 6 dpo today...


----------



## Baby_Dreams

When you went for the operation did you wear their gowns or your own nightie?


----------



## horseypants

they make you wear theirs down to the socks! and afterwards, i wore a little hospital underwear thing which i actually thought was somewhat cute.

rachel, you are on a proper 2ww!!!!! yay! your chances are gooood this cycle and you are testing tomorrow, yes? :)


----------



## Rachel789

:haha: no horsey I am goin to wait until I am late to test! I don't like seeking BFNs I would rather see AF show. So I probably won't test until 15 or 16 dpo if I make it that far. So another 9-10 days. I am trying to wait patiently as possibly. :coffee:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel you have amazing patience lol


----------



## horseypants

this is true. (rachel has patience) I have convinced myself there is a chance yesterday was implantation bleeding and now i wanna test five times a day, but thank god i dont have hpts. ....time to play with MS.Paint..................

actually, more linx first. this is tori amos's daughter singing with her! click on one of the "player bars" for the original song - not the video. horrible quality. 

https://www.tumblr.com/tagged/job's-coffin


----------



## Hausfrau

:rofl:

I know how you feel! I have hpts but am holding out - I'm most likely out ths time too, we haven't had any good ttc chances plus I am super bitchy these last few weeks because of my DH and arghhh...lol


----------



## Hausfrau

I spoke too soon, I'm having wicked ovulation pains so I tested and got a blaring positive. I usually ovulate (by my best guess) on the day of the pain - so today is most likely the day! Gotta get outta my funk and try and BD at least once...lol


----------



## Rachel789

Yay haus-get BDing!!


----------



## horseypants

haus, perhaps you should try embracing the funk with some nice al green or similar funky music. 

:sex:


----------



## sweetpea417

Oooh I love Al Green! ;) get to BD'ing Haus!

8-9 dpo for me today... :bfn:


----------



## Hausfrau

No BD for me :(

Horsey I don't know who that is...? Damn kids and your music ;) :rofl:

Sorry sweetpea :( :hugs: 

Still in a funk, and angry that I'm wasting a good chance to ttc. Really havng a sucky few weeks - I'm not even looking forward to Europe :wacko: blah blah blah first world problems...


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus- al green is the guy from the 70's who sang that famous hit "let's stay together". He was like a crooner for love songs and reminds me of guys like Marvin Gaye... Lol I was :rofl: when you said "damn kids!" cause that's old jams there ;) 

Before all our time haha! 

Sorry you didn't get to BD and are in a funk! Hope it gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus- al green is the guy from the 70's who sang that famous hit "let's stay together". He was like a crooner for love songs and reminds me of guys like Marvin Gaye... Lol I was :rofl: when you said "damn kids!" cause that's old jams there ;)
> 
> Before all our time haha!
> 
> Sorry you didn't get to BD and are in a funk! Hope it gets better soon :hugs:

Ohhhhh lol. I just googled him, honestly had no idea who he was - but like you said before our time lol :)

I got the "damn kids and your music" from Family Guy :blush: Peter was explaining who an old singer was lol Love Family Guy 

My DH is being a jerk and is ugh :wacko: He's beng a typical guy Lol


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry you didn't get to BD haus :( Men can be such jerks sometimes :growlmad:

Have you BD'ed at all in the past few days? Maybe you could try again today? The egg is still viable for 12-24 hours after O!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Sorry you didn't get to BD haus :( Men can be such jerks sometimes :growlmad:
> 
> Have you BD'ed at all in the past few days? Maybe you could try again today? The egg is still viable for 12-24 hours after O!

Nope :( Maybe I still have anither chance? I'll take another opk today, but I know there is no way to see if I missed o without temping or a window to my ovaries lol :wacko:

I made my DH talk to me what was was botherng me (ladies I'm not a crazy lady I promise lol) and I feel better today.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel btw... your chart is looking fantastic this month! :thumbup:

9-10 dpo :bfn:


----------



## sweetpea417

I am starting to feel out this month already. I know it's still early and all but I am getting emotional thinking about another failed cycle. I feel like I should be pregnant already by now and that maybe getting pregnant the first time was by some miracle chance. Sorry for the negativity this morning guys but just need to vent. 

On a very selfish note...lately, I just don't even want to go to work, I just want to stay at home with my LO and be preggo and enjoy all the wonders of being pregnant. You ladies will see once it happens to you. Some women hate pregnancy but I personally LOVED every moment of it (even the bad parts) the first time around.

I am not one of those women who can hold out from testing either. I tell myself "you are not going to test until Thurs this week!" Well that NEVER works.. I have no self control  

That is my rant for today, thanks for always listening ;)


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea- :hugs: How long have you been TTC? I am sure with your normal cycles that it is only a matter of time. And you know that 9-10 dpo is still really early. I hope it happens for you!


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, don't be discouraged. 

af got me i think. cramps are coming on.... that first "almost positive opk" must have been the one? we didnt really get our bd on till after o. my body will probably mess with me some more but i really want to bleed actually. like a proper bleed. the first day of af is usually spotting for me and the next day heavy. this time it's been spotting brown for two evenings, yesterday and the day before. nothing's really coming right now except when i wipe and it's gross watery red (girls look away if you are easily grossed out.) ...There's also been a rust collor the past two nights and a barely noticeable color in the mornings which has been making me emotional cause it reminds me of the spotting i had during this rpegnancy that didnt work out. i'd always wipe, and drive myself nuts overanalysing it. then try to reassure myself etc. but we all know it didnt work out... so yeah. i just want it to be af proper with lots of blood!!!! or pregnancy with NONE. eff this in between crap. on the positive and lovely tip:

clean new chart 
cycle day 1

so sayeth the computer


----------



## horseypants

ok fine. this is af. my uterus feels maimed. it hurts. i feel sooooo sorry for myself. i told OH i dont want to work out today as planned. he has no sensitivty whatsoever and ill probably cry when he presses me over it. actually i can not wait to try to go home go to bed and cry. probably somehow he wont let me stay in bed feeling sorry for myself and it will turn into some terrible scene. woe is me!


----------



## sweetpea417

New cycles can definitely be a blessing in disguise sometimes when you are fed up with the one you are on!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Massive hugs Horsey xxx


----------



## sweetpea417

sorry horsey :(


----------



## Rachel789

horsey- :hugs: At least on the bright side of things you are having a proper AF after your D & C. Hopefully next cycle will go back to normal :)


----------



## horseypants

thanks guys. babydreams, how are you feeling? it wasn't so bad right? xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Not so bad. Have updated my journal xx


----------



## horseypants

rachel you are sooooo prego


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies...just checkin in :) Hope you are all hanging in there...


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey ashley! How are you?

Rachel I agree with horsey.. Your chart looks amazing for a pregnancy chart!


----------



## ashleywalton

sweetpea-I'm doing okay. Still having contractions and cramping, so I am going to my doctor tomorrow. I have a million questions and we're really concerned about having this baby too early. 

Whats new with you and your cycles?


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh honey, I will pray for good thoughts for a long and healthy pregnancy. Are you are still on bedrest? 

Not much to report here! I'm either 10 or 11 dpo today and I resisted the urge to :test: this morning... I don't know how I did it but I did. I have almost convinced myself that it didn't happen again this month, but am holding on to a shred of hope I guess. I woke up today with a nosebleed (weird) and have been having sore throat for a week now with stuffy nose at bedtime. I think it's probably summer allergies kicking in and has nothing to do with pregnancy symptoms (although I like to hope it is) ;)


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds promising and your chart is looking good sweetpea! Good job on resisting the urge to test. I would try to wait a couple more days before you test again if you can refrain yourself :haha:

ashley-:hugs: I hope the baby stays put and the contractions go away


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel your chart is sooooo beautiful. I can't get over it! I swear you are pregnant or something ;)


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks sweetpea! You girls are def boosting my confidence. I hope it means something but I am trying not to get my hopes up. This is only my 2nd clomid cycle so maybe my chart just looks pretty because of the clomid? I hope it is because I am pregnant though. Arggg I am suddenly getting impatient. I will test in 6-7 days...


----------



## Rachel789

I am soooooooooooooo bored today! It gets really lonely working from home. Some days I love it and some days I don't. If I worked around others the day would go by so much faster and I could focus on things other than TTC :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

I am off to Berlin soon, so I cannot wait to come back and see what your charts look like (especially Rachel's preggie chart ;) ) Given how depressing my chart looks, I will just look at everyone elses

I am sure I wont have much to update on anyway, but will be temping while away

:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

When do you leave?


----------



## horseypants

dont write it off too quick rmsh xo
have a ton of fun!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. :) I have been basically resting...today I went and he said that he thinks I'm just going to have a miserable pregnancy...He said to not be too active, not to go out in the heat, not to coach cheer, and basically rest if I feel the need to. So, we'll see how it goes....21 weeks Friday according to the due date he is going by (Nov 2nd). 

I hope your allergies get better, those are miserable! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! :)


----------



## horseypants

hang in there ashleywalton <3


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey!! How are you today?


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that Ashley :(


----------



## horseypants

i'll have a wave of terrible cramps that feel different than they used to, then bleed watery red for a while, then nothing..... so i think it's a wierd af for sure now......... i saw a buddy of mine who did the d&c at the same time as me is prego today and im wondering if i did the right thing being conservative until after o this time. i wish i was prego! but at the same time, my body is just hurting. im emo today. i can not wait to go home and go to bed. of course last night that's not what i did. lol i went and test drove a used car. lol. i may buy one this weekend. some shopping therapy huh? that would be extreme! i'm looking at one of these: https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/3087860188.html

i mentioned my car troubles, so im not exactly being frivolous. i've been using eric's car and he's been taking the train : )

work sucks

you guys are rad

i have a weird feeling my nicer neighbor may have miscarried, cause i saw someone take her white flowers today. i hope she's ok. i'm hoping at some point, my OH will get to talk to hers about post mc feelings.

what else - life sux! :p

oh i think im having a day of particular comedy genius at work - let me see if i can explain this joke well enough....

there's this jewish word that means to complain, "kvetch"

i told a guy here that he looks "absolutely kvetching today" muahahhahaaaa :) he was complaining about the political situation where i work, as we all are lately, cause people are about to be laid off etc. ...uhhh. get it? :) you look kvetching HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: horsey you crack me up! :rofl: 

I like the choice of car, very nice :thumbup: I hope AF gets out of your way soon so you can officially start TTC full force. I hear you are more fertile after a mc so hopefully you will catch the egg this cycle. :)


----------



## horseypants

rachel, my first prego sign was prickles in my boobs. not to be a bad influence, but are you noticing anything? xoxo


----------



## Rachel789

Honestly I really havent noticed much of anything yet unfortunately :( I never have any symptoms in the TWW, it kind of sucks I wish I had something to give me hope :brat: I feel pretty much normal. I would say the only diff is I have been really moody yesterday and today but that is probably just normal pms moodiness which happens to me sometimes. I had some strange cramping off and on the first 5-6 dpo but that is gone now. No change in boobs or nipples though which I know is a big early pregnancy indicator so that is upsetting that I am not experiencing that. It is probably just clomid messing with my making my chart look so nice. It would be soooo hard this time if AF shows :(


----------



## horseypants

you know what though, i have a feeling she won't xo

specifically, i didnt notice sore boobs or change in nipples proper, just a pin prick inside occassionally, like one pinprick at a time, maybe 2 or 3 in a 24 hours

girls, can you believe how flippin expensive pads, tampons and diapers are?! hehe. i believe i've brought up this important subject here before.

i just found out another aquaintance had a miscarriage about the same time as me. i work with her mom and she comes around here every once so often. i love her. imma give her extra hugs the next tie i see her and maybe talk to her about our feelings. it sounds like a chemical with her. she was on some heavy duty anti seizure drugs, but it sounds like maybe the same thing that happened to me the first time. unlucky luck of the draw. If you are one of the viewers of pictures I've been posting, here are a couple followup shots from the crying mother earth chalk drawing.........

the first one is again, context. interestingly, the stuff on the ground floor is a shrine to dead people. the second pic is the room i sit accross from, where the crying pregnant lady was drawn in chalk. eric really liked the art :) i showed him the pic at home. he called it amazing. he's so dear. the sweetheart even loves my singing. he really means it too. sighhhh : ) .

In place of the erased chalk drawing of pregnant lady weeping is written, "WTF" - and I didn't do it. I had made peace with the art sort of : ) . But this just makes my perspective go POW. The world is really bigger than me and my first world problems..... actually is miscarriage a first world problem? Any philosophy geeks in here?
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









photo2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## horseypants

Arg. Can't sleep. I'm scared the d&c messed me up and I'm just sad and a mess. This so called af is freaking me out. It's start stop. Watery and scary! I left a message for my doc asking if it means there's scarring. Ugh. Could this be worse? Probably. : (. Imma force myself to sleep now. Gr. Whaa. 

:brat:


----------



## Rachel789

horsey- :hugs: Try not to stress yourself out too much I bet everything is just fine and the dr. will tell you it is all normal! Keep us posted :)

As for the chalk board drawings with "WTF" on there- I know you did it don't deny it! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

11-12 dpo this morning and I didn't test. AF is due Sunday. I wonder if I can make it all the way till then! I think I would need DH to hide the hpts from me though cause it is sooooo hard not to. I don't feel any different. No boob changes or extreme fatigue or anything like that or else I would definitely test :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea your chart is looking great! I would do your best to hold out. I don't have any symptoms either but it is still early for either of us to have real pregnancy symptoms I think. Did you notice any early symptoms with your first?


----------



## horseypants

Well I asked for it. Woke up to a mess. : ). Didn't get much sleep. Sweet pea, looking good! Rachel=prego. Xo Gluck ladies. .....I started a ttc after a loss thread so I can be morbid more places. F I was scared last night. Whooooooooooooo. I've had two mmcs. Both times now, the worst part has been the first af after the loss. The fear that grips me is really somethin' else. It could be just me to a large degree. I have that Woody Allen kind of hypochondriac nature. But whatever. The s* is hard. Rachel and rmsh, pinklove and sweetpea and haus, thanks for being sweet to me while I know it's been a tough road for each one of you too. Thinking of you.


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies, I'm still here! We leave for Europe tomorrow night (eek!) and I've been tryng super hard to get everything done before we leave - sooo overwhelmed lol.

I'm gonna keep checking in while over there - I wanna see tests! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus! :hi: It is good to hear from you :) Have a blast in Europe I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :)

I'll try and spam...err post pics for you guys lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Ooooh Haus I am so jealous of you right now!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Ooooh Haus I am so jealous of you right now!


You still have time to make it to Alberta! I have a suitcase you can travel in ;) lol

Are you testng again today??? :) I'm stalking everyones charts :blush:


----------



## horseypants

haus, have a blast and you better post pix. do i have your permission to MS.Office.Paint them? I can give them the special treatment and reup but dont want to violate any copywrite infringement rulez.

i'm not jealous at all

("don't be jealous, don't be jealous")


...is anyone else on this thing at the start of a cycle? I think mine might be long this time, but I really wont know till after o. cd4 over here...........


----------



## Rachel789

horsey I hope it doesnt take too long for you to o!! 

If AF shows for me in a few days I will be right there with you in the early boring part of the cycle. Had a temp drop today and still no symptoms so not feeling too hopeful. My chart looked good until today. But I did change the settings on FF back to normal and it moved my crosshairs to cd 18 so I may only be 9 dpo today so I guess it is still early. If my temp goes down again though tomorow I am all but counting myself out.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haus, have a blast and you better post pix. do i have your permission to MS.Office.Paint them? I can give them the special treatment and reup but dont want to violate any copywrite infringement rulez.
> 
> i'm not jealous at all
> 
> ("don't be jealous, don't be jealous")
> 
> 
> ...is anyone else on this thing at the start of a cycle? I think mine might be long this time, but I really wont know till after o. cd4 over here...........

Thanks! I will definitely post pics! You can do whatever you like with them! :) :rofl:

I think we need a cycle buddy central euro trip lol, get started on it horsey! Lol :)

I'm not at the start of a cycle I'm 'estimating' my cycle will be 32 days so almost there lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm 13 dpo so if af comes Sunday I'll be at the beginning of mine again soon. 

Haus- I am coming! Wait for me! (now how big is that suitcase, exactly?) :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

It's actually pretty big, my DH has to lift it for me lol You're not that far from me (flying) you can make it! :)

Are you having any 2ww symptoms?? I'm so bummed I don't even get to test this cycle :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

Just a bunch of bfn and lots of creamy cm. Temps look good but all the bfn has me seriously doubting. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month yet again :(


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea I am right there with you. My temp went down yesterday and is still down today and I found ewcm today which always happens to me within a few days of AF showing. So I know I am out :( Oh well onto next cycle. At least I know the clomid worked! I am going to make an appt with an RE because I don't feel like my gyno is doing a good enough job. I think if I don't get pregnant next cycle I am going to do IUI.


----------



## sweetpea417

My temp dropped almost to coverline. Af will be here tomorrow. Atleast I know what to expect now. The uncertainty every month is what kills me!

Where are our bfps? :brat:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel, how expensive are IUI's? Does insurance cover them?


----------



## Rachel789

Nope my insurance sucks and doesn't cover much unfortunately. I have heard iui costs anywhere from 300-500. 

Sorry about the temp drop :( I have a feeling I will get a bigger drop myself tomorrow or monday :(


----------



## sweetpea417

I will hold out hope that your temp goes up again tomorrow! I know I'm out this month for sure. AF like symptoms are showing up today :(


----------



## horseypants

guys, im sorry things are not looking good today. bah. discouraged myself. i talked to a longtime friend today who's doing ivf. she's spending around 24 thousand dollars. she told me one of our other friends spent 100 thousand to have her baby and yet another spent a lot as well, not even for ivf, but for other fertility treatments. she did eventually have a daughter. we have another friend who's been trying forever. it's shocking really that we all waited for "the right time" and are having such trouble having kids.

...having a glass of champagne to celebrate what a biotch ttc is. this one dedicated to us on this thread. may lady luck visit soon.

haus, i am working on europe : ) we may be able to swing it. how amazing would it be to meet u guys in europe!! you'd think having a baby would be easier. lol. we'll see which one happens first!!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> guys, im sorry things are not looking good today. bah. discouraged myself. i talked to a longtime friend today who's doing ivf. she's spending around 24 thousand dollars. she told me one of our other friends spent 100 thousand to have her baby and yet another spent a lot as well, not even for ivf, but for other fertility treatments. she did eventually have a daughter. we have another friend who's been trying forever. it's shocking really that we all waited for "the right time" and are having such trouble having kids.
> 
> ...having a glass of champagne to celebrate what a biotch ttc is. this one dedicated to us on this thread. may lady luck visit soon.
> 
> haus, i am working on europe : ) we may be able to swing it. how amazing would it be to meet u guys in europe!! you'd think having a baby would be easier. lol. we'll see which one happens first!!!!

Woot! Try for Europe! We're leaving in a few hoursss! Our flight changed though and we have an incredibly long break between flights now. It's in the capital though so we're gonna chill and be touristy lol

Gonna check in though to see tests (and spam with pics lol) good luck ladies!! :dust:!


----------



## Rachel789

Temp is down again, AF will be here Tues or Wed :( This sucks, why can't I get pregnant? I don't understand, it will be one year in August and nothing :cry:

I guess I need to do my best to be positive about next cycle but it is hard I am not going to lie.


----------



## sweetpea417

I hear you Rachel :( AF came today and I am bummed even though I knew she was coming. I hate that it is not happening for any of us it just seems so unfair that all these crackheads and one night stands are ending up pregnant like that and we aren't. 

:hugs: my friend


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea- :hugs: Sorry the witch showed for you. I know what you mean, even though I know AF will show within a couple days I will still be disappointed when it is official. 

It is so true about the crack heads! I don't get why things happen like that, it is unfair. I hope we all get our turn soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Hi everyone I hope you are doing well today! It is too quiet in here :(

Well I had already accepted AF being on her way but my temp went up today so that threw me for a loop. If my temp is still up tomorrow I may test tomorrow morning if not then by Wednesday for sure if no AF.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel you should sooo test tomorrow! Your chart looks great! I'll bet you are preggo!


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel any news? Your temp is still up today so that should be a good sign right?


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-temp is still above coverline but down a little. I am having spotting again today so I think AF will be here tomorrow and therefore decided against testing because I felt it would be a waste :(

The spotting is concerning me as I have never had this many days of it and these weird types of spotting. Saturday and Sunday I had off and on mild cramps and Sunday after we BD'ed I found a some very light pink spotting. Yesterday and so far today no more cramps but yesterday had a very small amount off and on all day of light brown spotting but no tampon or liner needed because it was such a small amount only when I wiped. Now today the spotting it a little heavier but it is a VERY dark brown with a tiny bit of medium red mixed in, I have never quite seen this color before. It kind of looks like what I see on the last day of AF. typically if I spot before AF it is one day before and is either red or VERY light tannish color. I am concerned it is a bad thing I am spotting this long before AF.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, holding out hope for you. i really think you might be pg. sorry sweetpea :flo:

crackheads :nope:


....my news is af is gone. sweetpea, we will be in the 2ww together maybe. -since your cycle is normal and mine is long. then again, mine's unpredictable.

also i have been :bodyb:
that's working out and lifting weights. i am on a mission to use every mood and every emoticon on this thing. -except maybe the xmas ones : ( cause that's when my lo shoulda been here but instead all the neighbors are having kids and i'll be hearing them all crying cutely up in my ear around xmas and new years and my misery will never end until i have my own baby. i have superhuman hearing and i hear their morning sickness and i hear their newborns - and my OH doesnt notice it and always thinks im nuts. the whole thing MAKES me nuts for sure.

the neighbor lady talked to me this weekend and was sweet to me. i was happy for her but then went home and cried. thank god she was leaving the house and her OH was out somewhere so they didn't hear me. 

facebook is stupid. my sister's best friend had her baby. their family is perfect. they're married. gorgeous. her new daughter is perfect. again. happy for them, :cry:. today i decided no more fb for a while.


----------



## rmsh1

I'm back! And look at my chart - NOTHING going on LOL

No time to read through everything now, just wanted to say hi :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Bex :hi: I hope you had a great trip, missed ya around here :)


----------



## horseypants

bex, missed u


----------



## Baby_Dreams

horseypants said:


> rachel, holding out hope for you. i really think you might be pg. sorry sweetpea :flo:
> 
> crackheads :nope:
> 
> 
> ....my news is af is gone. sweetpea, we will be in the 2ww together maybe. -since your cycle is normal and mine is long. then again, mine's unpredictable.
> 
> also i have been :bodyb:
> that's working out and lifting weights. i am on a mission to use every mood and every emoticon on this thing. -except maybe the xmas ones : ( cause that's when my lo shoulda been here but instead all the neighbors are having kids and i'll be hearing them all crying cutely up in my ear around xmas and new years and my misery will never end until i have my own baby. i have superhuman hearing and i hear their morning sickness and i hear their newborns - and my OH doesnt notice it and always thinks im nuts. the whole thing MAKES me nuts for sure.
> 
> the neighbor lady talked to me this weekend and was sweet to me. i was happy for her but then went home and cried. thank god she was leaving the house and her OH was out somewhere so they didn't hear me.
> 
> facebook is stupid. my sister's best friend had her baby. their family is perfect. they're married. gorgeous. her new daughter is perfect. again. happy for them, :cry:. today i decided no more fb for a while.

Someone at my work is due Dec 30th. I was due Dec 29th... it hurts.


----------



## horseypants

baby dreams, :hug:

there's someone on here who had a baby after 4 losses.... her story gave me hope. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-has-little-tree-blooming-after-4-losses.html

NOT that this will happen to you again. chances are it will not!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I shall give this a read x


----------



## rmsh1

so what is the goss around here? 

I am bummed out that I have not got my old cysles back after the anovulatory one :( I can now only hope i ovulate by CD30, like my longest cycles, otherwise, looks like I need real help to get me ovulating


----------



## horseypants

what's up with the doc and blood test and stuff. it's the end of june! when's the appointment. <--whoah! pushy much!?


----------



## Rachel789

Bex I hope you at least o this time, I am sure you will I bet you won't have two anov cycles.

I was hoping to catch the egg this cycle but I am spotting today so AF will be here probably late tonight or early tomorrow :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi all just popping in to say hi. LO has been sicky since yesterday and my 17 yr old bro-in-law has been staying here for the last 3 days... Boy am I ready for my house back!


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> what's up with the doc and blood test and stuff. it's the end of june! when's the appointment. <--whoah! pushy much!?

Blood test is this morning, then doc appointment is next Wednesday. I am slightly concerned about something my doc said to me. So the first one I spoke to was not my regular doctor, but just the one that was free to call me back about my blood results. He said one m ore blood test, then if prolactin is still high, I get referred to an endo. The second one I spoke to is the one I liked when I went to discuss thyroid and irregular cycles. He said he was not too concerned about elevated prolactin levels and didn't really think it was anything! I want to be helped, not told high levels are nothingt o worry about :( But still, my cycles have not returned to regular, so there is still something wrong and maybe he will refer for to an FS at the least, if not an endo. So one more week before I can discuss this all again. I have not ovulated since April!



Rachel789 said:


> Bex I hope you at least o this time, I am sure you will I bet you won't have two anov cycles.
> 
> I was hoping to catch the egg this cycle but I am spotting today so AF will be here probably late tonight or early tomorrow :cry:

Awwww I hope she stays away Rachel! Your chart was looking so good too!!! :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! I am boring this week. CD 5 for me and just waiting to O. It has been a stressful week for me.This thread is quiet lately. I know haus is in Europe (jealous) but what is going on with the rest of you ladies? 

Rachel- did af show?

rmsh1- how's it going?

horsey- I miss you!

Everyone else- hi!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi sweetpea, it is too quiet in here I agree, lets get this going again! :)

Yes unfortunately but not surprisingly AF showed yesterday in full force so CD 2 for me. I am doing another clomid cycle (this is my 3rd) I am taking it on CD 3-7 this time to switch it up and see if that changes anything. I made an appt with an RE for July 12th, DH and I will go in for an initial consultation to discuss a plan of attack. It will be one year soon since we started TTC :(

How is everyone else?


----------



## rmsh1

Nothing new from me, CD23 and nothing going on - as usual

I go to the doc next week though, so hopefully they will start to actually do something now!


----------



## horseypants

rmsh - i am glad to hear he thinks it's nothing though cause i've been concerned for ya. -if you are not happy with your docs though, SWITCH. i did and im glad!

rachel, i am super bummed cause i thought you were pregnant and i bet all my money on it, the loan sharks are going to come after me. i am still super hopeful for you though. i want us all to be pregnant or in europe or both very very soon.

sweetpea, xoxoxoxox

i just finished af, now waiting for o and unsure when/if it will happen. i might take a "yoga for fertility" class even though i find the prospect cheesy. the thing is that even if im thinking cheesy things, its better than this negetive rut im stuck in. i'm getting that new used car this weekend. it is a jewel! but my best friend said, "it's the perfect family car" and i had been trying to stay in denial about that. i am scared to be driving a car that was clearly meant for a baby... unless i have one, it will be depressing to look the car? : ( my little sister's friend had her baby and their new little family is so perfect. the mean neighbor is taunting me with her morning sickness and bitchy looks and the nice neighbor is going to deliver around my due date. i gotta snap out of this, but the jealousy has really got me! i think my hormones are all over the place and i dont feel like
:sex:
i'm in for a round of early shifts at work, so my temps will be all off and my body will be stessed, but i'm going to do opks... i bought a ton more online.


----------



## rmsh1

Horsey, even with sadness and jealousy running through you, you always sound so "chipper"! I wish I could be chipper all the time, but I have to be chipper in every day life, so on here, I think my frustrations get a let out. I cant vent in my every day life, so it all gets blurted out on here.

I will see what the doc says at least, and if he wont do anything I might book an appointment with someone else. I really need someone to do something for me

I hope you do ovulate soon Horsey, so you can get back to TTC


----------



## horseypants

rmsh1, appreciate you calling me chipper. ive gotten some good flattery lately. yesterday oh called me a spiffy dresser! vent away! i am here for you and always wondering what is up. keep the doc updates coming. i thought he'd arrange for a scan and then maybe pills. is that what youre thinking? maybe he's playing it conservative cause the scans themselves can be risky if it turns out it was not necessary?


----------



## rmsh1

Well I was supposed to have another doc appointment after all my bloods were done, but there was the delay due to me not ovulating. I still have not been tested for post-o progesterone, but I got the day 3 bloods done, and the repeat prolactin, so time to sit with the doc and see what is next. I do want scans and pills if needed. I just want regular cycles and to know what is wrong. If he is worried about the prolactin, he will refer me to an endocrinologist. If he is not, I hope I at least get an FS referral, as I think I have waited and tried long enough to get some help now.

If you want to see some pics from our trip, I put some up in my journal


----------



## horseypants

i am there xo


----------



## rmsh1

Just realised i have Girly Sanctuary access! Guess I can spend even MORE time on here now :)


----------



## Rachel789

ohhhhhhh I have to go see if I finally got access!!

I just got done spending 30 minutes filling out a REALLY detailed set of paperwork that was mailed to me for my upcoming RE appt on July 12th. I am really looking forward to it and hope they can actually tell me why I am having long irregular cycles because my gyno really did not do much research and just said everything is fine. Obv it isnt if my cycles are 2+ months long :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> ohhhhhhh I have to go see if I finally got access!!
> 
> I just got done spending 30 minutes filling out a REALLY detailed set of paperwork that was mailed to me for my upcoming RE appt on July 12th. I am really looking forward to it and hope they can actually tell me why I am having long irregular cycles because my gyno really did not do much research and just said everything is fine. Obv it isnt if my cycles are 2+ months long :wacko:

I want to know what is up with mine too! It drives me crazy. Wednesday cannot come soon enough, as I am sure July 12th cant for you!


----------



## horseypants

i went to rmsh's ttc journal and it is such a happenin place
rachel, do yu have a journal? i had a prego journal there briefly, but bex has inpsired a ttc one. i wish i had been brave enough to keep one from the start, but i guess this is as good a time as any really


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I am excited to go but at the same time sad that is has come to this and worried about the cost since my insurance doesnt cover infertility :( I am just at the point now where I want answers and I want to get pregnant. I am just so sick of TTC and if it doesn't happen within 6 months of getting help from a specialist I will probably just take it as a sign I am not meant to have children and just move on with my life.


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> i went to rmsh's ttc journal and it is such a happenin place
> rachel, do yu have a journal? i had a prego journal there briefly, but bex has inpsired a ttc one. i wish i had been brave enough to keep one from the start, but i guess this is as good a time as any really

Thanks for joining my journal Horsey, it isn't that happening a place, but I cna rant as much as I like in there and not worry about boring other people hehe
You should definitely start one, I will stalk! I spend most of my time on this thread, the long cycles one, and in journals now. Not really on any other forums



Rachel789 said:


> Yes I am excited to go but at the same time sad that is has come to this and worried about the cost since my insurance doesnt cover infertility :( I am just at the point now where I want answers and I want to get pregnant. I am just so sick of TTC and if it doesn't happen within 6 months of getting help from a specialist I will probably just take it as a sign I am not meant to have children and just move on with my life.

I have no idea how costing works here or in NZ. I know here they will pay for basic examinations to see what is up, like scans, HSGs etc. But if IVF had to come into play, it is a lottery if I would get help. Same in NZ I think. We can go private, but we pay for that, so if we do things through the public system, we just have to put up with waiting lists.

I will be looking into private costs though, if I feel I am not getting the help I need through the pulic system, but I will wait for NZ for that, no point getting an expensive doctor here now


----------



## rmsh1

I finally have some watery cm! :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy:

I thought my cm was thinning yesterday, today it is for sure. My first fertile cm since April :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bex that is soooo exciting! Yay!!!!!! :wohoo: Get BDing :sex:


----------



## rmsh1

I already told OH last night he was in for it tonight, now he is doubly in for it! LOL Still just going to stick to every other day at the moment though, and perhaps soft cups


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Bex!!! Hooray! I am excited for you darlin! Now go and catch that egg! :D


----------



## rmsh1

Haha well I pounced on OH as soon as I got home :blush: And I even used a soft cup! Horsey will be proud. My watery cm turned to quite a bit of EWCM, so I am going to use an OPK in an hour or so, just to check. I am so relieved to be ovulating again


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy, post a pic of the opk please!! I am at a boring part of my cycle I need some excitment!!!


----------



## rmsh1

It was sooooo negative! Could only see the control line, nothing else. On my two long cycles my OPK wasn't positive til CD28, so I will just do one a day and hope it gets darker. At least I can hope the sperm will live a few days now, that makes me feel better, but I think ovulation is still a good few days off


----------



## Rachel789

Yes if you have ewcm the :spermy: will be hanging around so the more the merrier!!


----------



## rmsh1

Here you go, CD24 OPK
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3781.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

I bet it gets darker tomorrow or one day it will be BAM positive!


----------



## rmsh1

Yep I dont mind that it isn't positive yet, the fertile cm is enough! LOL I doubt it will get dark til CD27 going by the last few cycles. I get about 5 days fertile cm before ovulating, so just gotta get enough :sex: and :spermy: going on


----------



## Hausfrau

Hellooooo

Don't forget me ladies! Lol


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> Hellooooo
> 
> Don't forget me ladies! Lol

You aren't forgotten! We are waiting to hear about your trip


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1!!!!! :happydance: I am feeling thrilled for you that you will ovulate soon :)

Rachel- I too am at boring old CD 7. I wish this was a more exciting week! bleh!

haus- hi!! How are you! Tell us about your trip!


----------



## rmsh1

Some more excitment and disbelief on my part - check this baby out! I held my bladder for a long 4 and a half hours, and this is the result. 

OH is heading out for drinks soon, which probably means being too drunk to BD when he gets home. I really wanted to just stick with every other day, but am thinking I might have to get him to BD, but if he is drunk it might have to wait til the morning *sigh*

I was so adamant that we would just BD every other day and not worry about every day over ovulation, but this has me excited, and it has been a long time since I felt any positivity
 



Attached Files:







CD25.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

Bex- woohoo get bd' Inc!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry lol auto correct in my phone. Not bd Inc....BD'ING


----------



## rmsh1

I caved and we did BD again, and thank goodness as I think this is a super fast ovulation for me! My temp went up today, so I think I might have ovulated overnight. I got that positive OPK at 6pm. I will do another today. Normally I get days and days of fertile cm before ovulation, so my body is just telling me that I can never be sure what it is going to do!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rmsh, :dust:! :)

Is anyone testing, or have anything exciting going on??

I'm in Europe and it is wayyyyy too hot lol. In Vienna atm and it's 40 degrees with humidity :wacko: :wacko: My DH and the people we're travellng with are out celebratng Canada Day and I'm here at the hotel chilling in the glorious AC lol - I nearly passed out due to the heat today so I'm takin' it easy :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus! Glad to hear you are having fun but man sorry about the heat! Seen anything special yet?

rmsh1!!!! Hoping hoping hoping you caught the egg! I ovulate this coming Saturday so nothing to report for me at the moment..

Hows everyone doing? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## rmsh1

I hope we caught the egg this cycle too! I have officially done everything I can now, my temp is high and I just gotta wait my TWW out. I even used softcups this time, though I will not tell you how hard it was to get the bugger out this morning :blush:

Haus, I want to go to Vienna! I am considering it for another holiday this year. 

Ohhh nearly O time sweetpea! I will just be a week or so ahead of you.

I can book my 7 day post-o progesterone test now too, so will book that for Monday :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-Your temps are looking great so far, you def o'ed :happydance:

sweetpea-O is right around the corner for you yayyy!!

Haus-Glad your trip is going well, sorry to hear about the heat though..I live in Florida where in the months of July-September it is REALLY hot and humid EVERY day, I guess you just kind of adjust to it or spend time in the AC or in the pool.

Nothing exciting going on here, CD 6 and I will take my 4th clomid dose today so only one more to go! No side effects really so far this time, I had a headache for a few days last cycle but this time I feel great except for a hot flash here and there. Hoping I o around cd 15 or 16, that would be perfect timing because DH leaves on CD 17 to go out of town for 5 days.


----------



## rmsh1

My chart is very different this cycle too. I never had any temps lower than 36.40 on all my other cycles, but this cycle I had three really low temps, and they fall on weekly days - CD7, 14 and 21. Wonder what that might mean? Nothing probably :haha:

Glad you have no side effects this time Rachel


----------



## horseypants

haha! BEX! so glad you used the softcups trick! xoxoxoxo

i'm having super duper low temps but for me i thought it was prolly cause im doing summer fill ins again at work and waking up 6 hours earlier than normal.

hopefully i will o soon........ :twiddlesthurmbs:

this weekend we did practice :sex:


----------



## rmsh1

I knew you would like that I tried softcups horsey LOL They are not something I particularly like, but I will do anything at this stage....

I should hope you are practising :sex:!!


----------



## rmsh1

Since you all love pictures so much, here is my CD27 OPK, negative, yay!

Pity I have no pets to put my OPK on :(
 



Attached Files:







CD27.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## horseypants

Love the picture, like the wrapper. Sorry all caps lol

HOLY BUSINESS THIS SITE IS MAGICALLY UNDOING MY ALL CAPS. 

R
A
D


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey- That is a low temp today :shock: Do you still have a pulse? :haha: I actually had one CRAZY low temp back in December I think it was the day before I o'ed it was 95.8 I was thinking to myself how am I still alive with a temp that low :rofl:


----------



## horseypants

heh. i know right? it could be crazy post d&c hormones.... and it probably is! that would be great if i o-ed tomorrow but i'm not relying on it. i think i have one more opk though, before i get the new cheapies in the mail. i think it's the wake up time.... but it could be hormones trying to MAKE me o! hopefully!

i will also blame this on my hormones. for some reason, i have decided you must all watch this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8fuWtaWd50A and in further celebration of AMERICA! i bought a car :p woot! midlife crisis much? heh.


----------



## rmsh1

:brat: I cant play the video! Is it cos I am in the UK??


----------



## horseypants

try this, lovely. https://youtu.be/8fuWtaWd50A so, so very cheesy.


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: That was weird, funny, and cheesy all at the same time :haha:


----------



## horseypants

i am very impressed with the violin playing actually!

ugh guys and now for green monster time. one of the millions of people im jealous of is making me reconsider some plans...... my sister is having my mom cook for and her friends, as a birthday party, at our mom's house. my sister's best friend has a perfect family and just had a baby. im afraid she'll be there with said perfect family and baby. i dont want to tell my sister or my mom that im freaking out cause they're basically heartless and will make it worse. argh. i already told OH we're going and now im scared to go.


----------



## Rachel789

horsey- :hugs: I know how hard it is to have to see people with their babies. It used to not bother me and it is starting to bother me more and more because of how long and painful this process is. 

Sometimes you just have to suck it up and do your best to be strong and get through it because it is hard to avoid situations like that.


----------



## rmsh1

I still cant play the vid :(

:hugs: horsey. As time goes on it just gets worse doesn't it? I am sorry you have to have this perfect family pushed in your face

I have some good friends with the perfect family too. They have a 4 month baby and a 2 year old. I love seeing them and hanging with their kiddies, but I will admit the last time I saw them, was the hardest yet! It just reminded me of how much of a failure I feel, and my friend was talking about being jealous of another friend of ours that is pregnant right now, saying she wants another little bub as her 4 month old is growing too fast! I felt like saying "No! It's my turn, you have two already" Mean aren't I?


----------



## sweetpea417

so.... i had ecwm yesterday and day before and a temp rise today...? I am only on CD10! Can you ovulate this early and have a viable pregnancy if it takes? I am really confused too cause the last two days my opks have been negative...

Thoughts?

Oh and I should add that we BD'd on Sunday (early morning) so CD8 so atleast there is that. If I O'd yesterday, it would have been on CD9 of my cycle


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm...that is odd, it sure looks like you o'ed yesterday. If your temp is still up tomorrow then I would say you def did. 

I always wonder about the early O thing. I tried looking at early o pregnancy charts on FF and really don't find many but I don't know if thats because pregnancy doesnt happen much with early o or if it is just because not many women o really early. The only issue I could think of is if your lining didn't have a chance to thicken enough yet :shrug: But it really could be fine so I think if you o'ed yesterday you def have a chance!


----------



## horseypants

bex, i am bummed you didn't get to see the video and will try to provide better tech support ; )

sweetpea, that is odd. how long of a positive opk do u usually get? is it possible to have o-ed without catching the surge on an opk? has that ever happened before? if so, i say yeah, looks like you o-ed (if temp stays up tomorrow) and it's good you did some

:sex:

as for me, i threw a fit last night at OH cause he wouldn't tell me a story and then cried myself to sleep. when i woke up i looked like hell and then wrote "irritability" and "mood swings" on my wacky ass chart. 

:brat:

my temp is a lot higher, but i think it's just the difference between waking up at 9 this morning versus 4am yesterday! this is shaping up to be a nutty chart of course and it has a right to be. i rly wanna o. i am kinda scared about the wacky sleeping/work schedule. every time i get pregnant, i have one of these really stressful runs at work and i have been going over a million things in my mind that "could have caused" the mc. (not really, but im being crazy) among the different possibilities are:

black mould in the garage
waking up at 4am for work
crying too hard, yelling too much
pushing down on my tummy to try to feel the baby's heartbeat

i like this thread cause you guys cant kick me off it since i started it.

i was feeling pretty in control of my emotions there for a few days..... not so much so now. -but it might be a good thing. all this obsessing about my cycle has alerted me that when i get close to o, i get super discriminating about OH and constantly pick on him about whether we're in true love. i suddenly get picky about everything - like "if im gonna bring a baby into this world, it had better shape up!" ...and then seven days past o more ultra sensitivity and a faint positive and that continues and i give OH a lot MORE hell and then i've never gotten to experience what happens after that.

anyone watch the bachelorette last night? OH kept complaining about the show and being a dick laughing at all the guys' confessions of love. that was my initial excuse for trying to tear him a new one. then i brought up old shit. like "you didnt ask my dad for my hand in marriage," or the classic, "if xyzchickfriend had asked you to tell her a story, you would have, but with me you don't even care cause you don't even LOVE ME" BAWWWWWWL.

i told him it's not going to wrk out between us and he's the wrong person for me cause he's halfassed

and then this morning i am ashamed. lol shux

i did apologize at least

he's gonna try to make me go to the gym later and that will probably make me cry more. wish me luck.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey :rofl: You should be a writer for sure. Ever thought about it? Like sex and the city type shit ;)


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> Horsey :rofl: You should be a writer for sure. Ever thought about it? Like sex and the city type shit ;)

Yes! You should Horsey!

Our emotions play havoc on us huh? I have had similar arguments with OH like that, more when I have been drinking and feel sorry for myself :blush: Given I barely drink now, it hasn't happened in a while. 

My temp is not accurate today, bad sleep. Meh


----------



## sweetpea417

So I don't think I ovulated but FF puts O day on cd8 which is absurd to me. My temp was normal pre-o temp this morning and I have run out of opks. :( I think O is coming this weekend but I guess I won't know until tomorrow when I get my next batch of opks in. Grrrr


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> So I don't think I ovulated but FF puts O day on cd8 which is absurd to me. My temp was normal pre-o temp this morning and I have run out of opks. :( I think O is coming this weekend but I guess I won't know until tomorrow when I get my next batch of opks in. Grrrr

So long as you BD just in case, I am sure you will be fine :hugs:

AFM Back from the doctor now and guess what? Yep you guessed it, MORE waiting. My prolactin level was the same as the first test

This doctor seems to think my levels are not high enough to worry about. Despite me hearing from several people on here about getting treatment for high prolactin, he said not high enough. So I said so why are my cycles so long and irregular?

This is the game plan. I will get my progesterone checked on Monday, to confirm that I am ovulating, but again he said looking at my charts, I am ovulating.

He has also referred me for a pelvic ultrasound to check for cysts on my ovaries. Why he did not refer me sooner I have no clue, given I was getting an ultrasound on my thyroid, they could have done both at once, it is at the exact same place. I need the pelvic ultrasound before he can refer me anywhere.

He said once all those results are in, he can refer me to an FS, and he will mention to them about my elevated prolactin.

I am thinking of booking in with a different doctor next time I am so tired of waiting. I am going to drink my fertility tea again next cycle and I might start a low dose of vitex.

At least I will get the pelvic ultrasound done here in the UK, but I am not sure if I should go to the FS? Given how long this is all taking, I might get my ultrasound within a month, then need a referral. So I might get an appointment in September? We leave in October. So is it worth seeing an FS given they wont give me clomid since I am leaving? I dont know, they might get mad if I turn up to the FS and say I am leaving in a month, but this is what is going on with me.....


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmm maybe you'll get lucky Bex and end up pregnant this cycle and won't have to worry about any of it! FX'D!!

I am CD12 today, opks should be waiting for me in the mail today and my temp was low again so FF says I didn't ovulate. Maybe I had a weird temp or something earlier who knows! I think O will come Saturday as planned


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> Hmmm maybe you'll get lucky Bex and end up pregnant this cycle and won't have to worry about any of it! FX'D!!
> 
> I am CD12 today, opks should be waiting for me in the mail today and my temp was low again so FF says I didn't ovulate. Maybe I had a weird temp or something earlier who knows! I think O will come Saturday as planned

Yay glad it didn't come super early, though I would be happy with a super early for a change LOL

I hope you are getting some practise BDing in ready for the weekend


----------



## sweetpea417

Happy Friday Ladies!

CD13 and dropped temp today (although room was a bit on the cold side this morning). FF is freaking out. It keeps wanting to put dotted crosshairs at CD8. I think I had fertile CM yesterday though so who knows. Also, my opks did not make it to my mailbox yesterday so I have no idea about that. 

Hubs and I BD'd last night and used the preseed/softcups. And I spent 20 minutes with the pillow under my hips and legs up on the wall. So atleast I can feel good about getting some quality BD time in my fertile window. 

How are all my girls doing today?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmm opks arrived and it was hugely negative. I wonder if this means O is delayed this month or if I missed my surge... There was a vapor of a second line there and I usually always have 2 pretty good lines. Somehow, i am feeling discouraged by the ever so blunt negative though :wacko: 

Where is everyone?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I got a positive on Wed but didn't notice the dark line until Thurs :dohh: Had sex on Sunday, Monday and Yesterday. Hope we catch the egg!


----------



## sweetpea417

Baby dreams you have a good chance of conceiving this month :) FX'D you caught the egg


----------



## rmsh1

I have no idea Sweetpea, but I know sometimes the OPKs are not accurate, so long as you are BDing at least every other day, you know you wont have missed your chance

I know Rachel is in Detroit, so she is not on much. I am around, just chilling in my TWW. So nice to be in the TWW rather than waiting to O :D


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Hmmm opks arrived and it was hugely negative. I wonder if this means O is delayed this month or if I missed my surge... There was a vapor of a second line there and I usually always have 2 pretty good lines. Somehow, i am feeling discouraged by the ever so blunt negative though :wacko:
> 
> Where is everyone?

I'm here! :) 

We've been travelling quite a bit this week (Holland, Belgium and now Luxembourg!) plus I got really bad news just as I started my trip so just feeling lousy :wacko: Horsey I didn't forget about your pics! They're on my DH's camera so I need to wait until we get home :wacko: I should have taken my iphone out when we were walking around, but I didn't brng my purse so it was a bit akward lol

TTC wise I had a normal cycle length! Woot! My iron pills are working! Lol 31 days! :) I'm on CD 5 ATM :) How is everyone else? I miss chatting with you guys!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus! Missed you girl. Glad you are having a fun trip :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I really hope so! x


----------



## rmsh1

Looks like you truely ovulated now Sweetpea!


----------



## sweetpea417

You know I still don't know if I did Bex... I missed 3 days of opks and never had a truly positive one and today's temp was usually a pre-O temp for me. Although I seldomly ovulate later than CD14.. I don't what to think by reading my chart. It is WEIRD this month!


----------



## rmsh1

Hmmm the fertile cm suggests you might have O'd though. Let's see what tomorrows temp does


----------



## sweetpea417

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-23.jpg

Wow so I took an opk today and very dark positive (pic was taken like 30 minutes after) but the second line is darker than the control line. Guess I didn't ovulate like I thought! Also had ewcm today too so hubs and I BD... This cycle has been so weird lol but hopefully I will O today or tomorrow so I can be in the 2ww already :)


----------



## horseypants

wow that sucked. just wrote the awesomest post ever and the browser crashed.

yay sweetpea

shoutout bex, rebecca , haus

babydreams, i hope you caught it. :dust:

im kicking myself for waiting ............... and now this epic second cycle. if i o-ed today, it'd be a 35 day cycle, but according to opks, o is nowhere in sight and i could be in for a loooong one.

man that other post that is now lost to the world was rad. thanx guys for calling me a writer. it is a rly big compliment, more than u know xo


----------



## rmsh1

Horsey, sorry about your long cycle, I feel that!!

Sweetpea, tell those ovaries to hurry up and O already!


----------



## sweetpea417

I know right


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, trying to make make sense of your chart for ya again and i dunno! im glad youve been doing cups and lots of :sex:

another thing that crossed my mind is maybe you o-ed twice this cycle?

ff is giving me crosshairs but i think it is wrong since i still havent had a positive opk, but ive been drinking more water than usual.... i wonder if that could have been a factor meh. i think my hormones are wacked out. my temps are usually pretty steady and are so all over the place. ive been waking up multiple times and temping at odd hours, but that's really nothing new. i have been helluv moody too.

rachel, im so excited for you in the 2WW! :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Hey everyone I just got back from my trip today. I hope you have all been doing well :) I am on CD 13 and hoping to O soon. I have a scan tomorrow afternoon to see if anything is brewing. I have been having weird mild cramping for the past couple days off and on so I am hoping that means something is happening in there!


----------



## horseypants

hey rachel, got any pix of the trip? welcome back and glad to hear things are brewing. can you send us pics of ur eggies and ovaries or would that be too weird (my answer = nope, not weird)

i am elated. just got helluv magnificently good results after peeing on many sticks. i am updating at my journal cause i havent said much of value there yet and cause i wanna force myself to be selfcentered only there :D


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay horsey! That means our 2ww will be like day apart! And if Rachel O's soon, we will all be in the 2ww together! That would be awesomeness and then we could be testing buds this cycle again. I think I O'd today


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh and I think if you O twice in a cycle, it usually happens within 24 hours of one another. I think I read that somewhere or on FF or something. Still, I wouldn't mind 2 chances lol!


----------



## Rachel789

horsey-They don't give me copies of the pics they take of my ovaries :( If I had them I would def post it! I have pics from my trip on my camera, when I get around to it if I remember I will post a few. I usually take quite awhile to get the pics off the camera.

I hope your body gets back on track and you O soon :thumbup:

I have my scan in a few hours so I will let you all know what happens. I am wondering if it is even possible I o'ed last night because I was having cramps and lots of ewcm. I guess I will have to wait and see!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Rachel! I can't wait to hear about your scan :thumbup:

I am totally frustrated. No temp rise again today. I am beginning to think I won't ovulate this cycle. Can you have a positive opk AFTER O? My chart is weird. I am feeling down about this cycle. We haven't even BD'd that much so even if I do O this cycle, chances are low of conceiving :(


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-It is hard to make out what is going on with your chart. Maybe you did O yesterday and your temp is just slow to rise. If it doesn't go up by tomorrow I would say no O yet. I hope something happens for you soon!


----------



## horseypants

Sweetpea, both our charts/cycles are so weird this time : ( . Really hard to make sense of. I see a little bding on that there chart of urs so YES! I hope we're gonna be in the 2ww together. Too bad it's all vague!!! But maybe just maybe you and rachel and BEX and me will all be having twins in what would it be - May? That's good to know about the timing of the elusive double eggie. DF and I got busy Fri night and last night. No real temp rise for me either today, gr! My temps are still "so low it's a wonder i have a pulse." Rachel, do you do opks? It's looking really good for you. I can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck at your scan Rachel!

Sweetpea I cant tell what your chart is doing either. I hope you dont have an anovulatory cycle, they really suck!

Horsey, FX your temp goes up tomorrow


----------



## Rachel789

Well I just came back from my scan, and I saw a different dr. today and I asked her to tell me what the thickness of my lining was and it was onnly 3.4 mm She claimed that it doesnt matter at this point and it will continue to thicken after I O and that is when you get an accurate reading on it and that it is fine for this point in my cycle but EVERYTHING I read says the lining really doesnt thicken much more after O and at this point in my cycle it should be at least 8 mm and anything under that would mean pregnancy chances are extremely slim. So it looks like I will have about zero chance this cycle, I am soooooooo upset. I knew my lining was way too thin because my AFs are always way too light. The dr. says that doesnt mean anything, I really don't trust that though.

They found a 13mm follie in my right ovary and 15 mm in the left. Last cycle on CD 13 when my usual dr found a 14 mm follie she was pleased with it and said I would O within a few days and if AF showed I could stay on 100 mg. This dr. had a completely different and negative view on my follie size today. She said I wasn't responding well enough and I should be upped to 150 mg next cycle She said there is a "chance" I will O and could get pregnant but she didn't sound optimistic. How the hell does she say that when last cycle I had a 14 mm and my dr. was happy with it? I am dumbfounded as to how their views are SO different. I am so sick of this office and my RE appt on Thursday can't come soon enough. I feel they are COMPLETLY incompatent when it comes to fertility and I am so upset that my time was wasted I should have just gone straight to an RE.


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh Rachel :hugs: I am sorry to hear about your doc's office. How insensitive too :( They really should have it more together in this kind of office. Emotions are running high as it is with TTC so they should have people who really know what they are doing and not ones who are going to be so conflicting.

On a side note, can you believe how long this forum has lasted? (gonna be cheesy here)I really feel like you guys are such a special part of my life and I don't know what the heck i would do without you. You can't talk about this stuff with just anyone. Maybe we will all meet someday who knows ;)


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> Oh Rachel :hugs: I am sorry to hear about your doc's office. How insensitive too :( They really should have it more together in this kind of office. Emotions are running high as it is with TTC so they should have people who really know what they are doing and not ones who are going to be so conflicting.
> 
> On a side note, can you believe how long this forum has lasted? (gonna be cheesy here)I really feel like you guys are such a special part of my life and I don't know what the heck i would do without you. You can't talk about this stuff with just anyone. Maybe we will all meet someday who knows ;)

And we will meet with our children in tow hopefully!


----------



## horseypants

rachel, im so sorry to hear how frustrating the visits have been. that's really something else that they each interpreted what seems like the same data a completely different way. did you ask about the discrepancy, or were you speechless, or was there too much of a rush like there often is when you finally get in to see them? ugh! im frustrated for you : (. I would have thought the follicles at that size were perfect but duh, i'm not a doc. ....sometimes though, i think the docs really dont know sh&%. you would think someone in our society would have a better handle on women's health issues at this point, but the more i learn, the more it blows my mind how much is a total mystery. what is next for you, other than the wait to o? sorry i should know this, but you are opk-ing or no?

sweetpea, i luv ya, lady! 

i think about you ladies about as much as i think about anyone i see in person, and it really is special to be able to go through all this "informed" waiting waiting waiting with you all. lets make a pact that one day we will meet eachother in europe, or if there are finally some babies, in canada or california! :p (rmsh, jinx)


----------



## rmsh1

Come to NZ too!! LOL


----------



## horseypants

oh i would LOVE to go to nz - do you think i should try to swing our honeymoon there? i've never been to europe, so i've been lobbying heavily for italy, but DF went to italy and paris on his _last_ honeymoon with his xwife! :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-I didn't even bother asking because I am done seeing my OB for infertility my first appt with an RE is this Thurs so I will ask him about it. I got a copy of my records from my OB so he will be able to see what has been going on. I guess I will start opks tomorrow although I don't know if there is much of a point as I doubt I will even be able to get pregnant with my shitty lining thickness :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes yes yes I will come all those places :thumbup:

Bex- you are getting high in the dpo count. When are you testing?


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel- what about taking progesterone to thicken the lining? I've heard pineapple cores also eaten from 1-5 dpo are really effective. I haven't done it yet but I may try this cycle...


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-I will ask my RE if there is anything that he can give me to help thicken it but I read on another website where an RE responds to users questions and he said that the lining really only thickens up until O (estrogen is what thickens it) and after O progesterone really doesnt have an affect on thickening the lining.


----------



## sweetpea417

hmmmm ok. I am no doctor so I'm sure your RE is correct. Still though, there has to be something you can do to thicken your lining. Maybe you need more estrogen then if thats what thickens it? I would probably be demanding it by now lol


----------



## horseypants

i've been reading up on lining thickness now and it seems like less than 3mm can be an issue. also seems like there are ways to thicken it and it will be very different depending on what stage in your cycle. -just thinking aloud here. ....also seems like some people's linings take a long time to thicken, so if you have a long cycle, maybe those could even be a good thing, where you'd have even better chances than a short cycle? i really dont know what im talking about here, gr. it does seem like the pattern in one's lining is more important than the thickness. (something called a triple stripe pattern that's present before but not after o.) i'm sorry you're having to try to figure this one out. i will keep reading too... tell us more about what's on the agenda for thursday? have you met the re yet or do you know anything about what they are like?


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea I haven't met with my RE yet but I read on a website where an RE was repsonding to users questions. 

No horsey I have not met my RE yet. I have my initial consultation on Thursday. In the paperwork they mailed me it said the appt can last up to 2 hours. I am not sure what he will be willing to do for me on my first appt but I am hoping he will give me another scan and help me with the lining issue. With my biggest follie only being 15 mm I likely won't o until Friday or Saturday so hopefully my lining will thicken by then but I don't know how fast it thickens? I read baby asprin can help but not sure if at this point it would be too late for it to make a different as normally if you take it for thickening your lining it should be taken when you start AF.


----------



## horseypants

im not a doc, but i say maybe skip the aspirin this time and get a base reading if re can scan you. you might be pleasantly surprised and walk out of the appointment knowing the lining is no issue at all. we'll hope for this, but there's also femara instead of clomid right? i heard some people use it because it doesnt decrease estrogen? have you been having any ecwm? do you usually? i thought that corresponded to estrogen too...


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, about the pineapple, i've heard conflicting things. i used it the last time i got a bfp, but i didnt really overdo it or anything. so ive heard it can help with implantation and then on the other hand ive heard, "no way dont eat too much." lol typical. here's a page i just read. not the best piece ever, but says a few relevant if scattered things. https://www.livestrong.com/article/550339-does-pineapple-juice-help-the-lining-of-the-uterus/


----------



## Rachel789

I have been having a lot of stretchy but cloudy cm lately. I never really get clear ewcm but I have been told as long as it stretches it should be considered ewcm so if that is the case I am having it now.


----------



## horseypants

ok so actually probably your lining is thickening in preparation for o as we speak


----------



## Rachel789

I have my med records because I had to get a copy to bring to my RE appt and I was looking back at my previous CD 14 lining thicknesses and the first time which was my lowest dose of clomid my lining was 8.4mm, 2nd cycle 100 mg it was 4.4 mm and this time 3.4 mm so it is getting thinner, the clomid must be thinning it out :growlmad:


----------



## horseypants

definitely bring up using femara instead!


----------



## sweetpea417

hmmm i think i am just gonna eat some pineapple and see what happens. Nothing has worked up to this point so far so can't hurt lol


----------



## horseypants

do it! :p


----------



## rmsh1

I am sure your lining will thicken over the next few days Rachel, as just before O is when you get your oestrogen surge, which is what fertility microscopes are supposed to detect (just not for me LOL). I am taking baby aspirin right now, in my TWW

sweetpea i don't plan on testing unless I am late, I just cannot do the whole BFN thing anymore, just rather Af shows up


----------



## horseypants

Rmsh1 - ur chart is still looking good my friend

Babyfeva is pretty far along
AshleywAlton! Pop in!

Me, I'm discouraged that I haven't had an obvious rise in temp to indicate there was an eggie. Meh

Rachel <3 how u doing today

Sweetpea thanks for joining rmsh1 and I in journal stalker land. Everyone's invited to hear me talk about myself incessantly


----------



## Rachel789

Hi all, I am doing ok...looking forward to my appt tomorrow morning. Still worrying about the thin lining issue :(

I went to the store today and bought pineapple and brazil nuts, both are supposed to be helpful in thickening the lining. Not sure if it will work but worth a shot I guess...

horsey-sorry to hear your temps arent indicating you o'ed :hugs:

swwetpea-I see your temp is up, do you think you o'ed?

Bex-Your chart is looking good, symptoms?

Haus-Where are you??

Babyfeva-I hope your doing well :)

ashley-You still on bed rest?


----------



## rmsh1

No symptoms from me, I am not noting anything down in this TWW as I over analyse everything. Nothing has happened that stands out anyway, just the usual TWW niggles :)


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea and rachel, do read this one page though - it touches on the pineapple and brazil nuts. again, i don't think it's all that helpful really, just a warning about consuming mass quantities, which i bet u wouldnt be trying to do anyway
https://www.livestrong.com/article/550339-does-pineapple-juice-help-the-lining-of-the-uterus/


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey are you calling me Rebecca or referring to someone else? Thanks for the info!


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe she is calling me by my full name :haha:


----------



## horseypants

zomg second time i've done that. thanks for calling me on it. im so sorry. i meant rachel, not bex :)


----------



## Rachel789

No problem just don't let it happen again :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Thought I was in trouble with the whole full name thing :haha:


----------



## horseypants

im an r too btw. rose. u can call me whatever u want :D


----------



## sweetpea417

Wow horsey thanks for the article. Maybe I'll stay away from the pineapple stuff after all. It's just that i feel so desperate sometimes... I really thought about taking fertility supplements like fertilaid but I heard it can mess with women with regular cycles.. Although this month is off for me and so was a couple cycles ago... 

Then there's like the fertile tea stuff and herbs but I havent researched them very much. TTC can be such a b*tch 

Lol horsey, I wondered why you called Rachel Rebecca lol :haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh and I don't know when I ovulated! What do you girls think? My chart is a mess!


----------



## rmsh1

The most common name I get called (other than my real name of course) is Rachel. I have no idea why. In a professional sense I always introduce myself as Rebecca, and some people just seem to get that so confused with Rachel :)

I have no idea when you ovulated Sweetpea :( Maybe with a few more temps it might be obvious? What is your first name Sweetpea? Are you an R too?


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm an E. it's Elise :)


----------



## rmsh1

Elise is a pretty name!


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex your chart is looking fantastic!


----------



## rmsh1

And yours is looking more like you O'd now!

i think mine just looks normal, nothing stands out in it


----------



## sweetpea417

Well I plugged in a fake temp tomorrow and it gave me solid lines at CD17. Pretty bummed cause we BD'd last Thursday and this past Sunday night and that was pretty much it. So really, if I O'd on Tues, Sunday is my only hope of having some spermies survive for 2 days enough to get the eggie. I guess I don't have too much hope this time around :(


----------



## rmsh1

Hmmm I would have thought CD16 more likley. It only takes once, so you are still in :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep I think FF would say CD17 because the rise in temp on CD18. I don't know it always confuses me :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

That one BD session on Sunday might be all you need!


----------



## horseypants

Hey I don''t know why the reply box didn't show, but this was for sweetpea's q of when she o-ed: i think 15 or 16? i think you did o though. maybe your chart is just off? how come it hasnt given you crosshairs? positive opk and higher temps seem like ff would have put you at day 15... i say do the pineapple just not more than half a pineapple all to yourself. i did do it the last bfp, but it didn't last, so i don't know - mixed review there. i ate a whole pineapple before reading the dr. google and then freaking out that i shouldn't have eaten it, etc. typical. ps. i love the name elise <3

(reading more of ya'alls posts)

....oh sweetpea, see my chart too though. ff gave me crosshair the day of first pos opk. ....and then when i go to the calendar thingi it has an entirely different day in green. (looking now) ...well now it says i o-ed 4 days ago where the crosshair is.... but before, it was putting last friday in green. for some reason both you and i are having similarly confusing charts this time. hopefully it's a lucky ducky sign.


----------



## horseypants

rmsh1 said:


> The most common name I get called (other than my real name of course) is Rachel. I have no idea why. In a professional sense I always introduce myself as Rebecca, and some people just seem to get that so confused with Rachel :)

i guess i kinda feel better for the dumb mistake since im not the ony dummy out there :p i love nickname BEX. i wonder if i could get away with naming a kid just bex.... oh prolly wouldnt let me. although he is into names like "allistair" lol. so far we have agreed on only levi and quinn. we need two more soon........ oh haha. have i told you guys yet about all my so far failed attempts to get him to take my last name? :)


----------



## rmsh1

I like Quinn, I have a friend called that.

Tell us more funny stories, so DF really doesn't want your surname huh? :haha: I dont think my OH would be too happy with even the suggestion of taking my last name


----------



## sweetpea417

I am do glad I took my hubby's last name. It is strong and goes well with a lot of first names :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Rose-That is great that it is looking like you finally o'ed! Did you time BD'ing good?

Too funny that you are trying to get OH to take your last name, good luck with that :)

I like those names, Levi and Quinn...we considered Quinn as well!

Elise-I love that name too! Actually one of my best friends growing up was named Elise. I think you o'ed on CD 15 or 16 so your timing should be perfect :thumbup:

Bex-Your chart is still looking really good, when are you testing again?

I had another scan today and my lining is still thin but it is starting to thicken a little more it was 3.4 mm on Tues and 5.2 today. I am hoping it gets to at least 7 mm by time I O as I think that is the bare minumum drs like to see. My follie was 17 mm and I demanded a trigger shot since DH is leaving tomorrow and the last time we will be able to BD is tomorrow around 4 pm. I am taking the trigger late tonight after 11 pm, the dr wanted me to wait until tomorrow so the follie could grow more but I am afraid it will be too late then. I am a wuss and can't give myself a shot so I am making DH do it. I hope he does it right!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Rachel for putting your foot down! Get some good BDing in tonight and tomorrow! As for me I'm just hoping this 2ww flies by. I am already growing impatient...


----------



## rmsh1

I wont test unless AF is late. She is due Sunday or Monday, so we will see!


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! Just stopping in to say hello! How's everyone doing today?


----------



## rmsh1

I had a lovely relaxing day today, I had my first ever pedicure! It was so nice, and they even put me in a massage chair while doing my feet, so I got a back massage at the same time! Bliss


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh yes i love pedicures. Don't get to pamper myself a lot but when I do, I make sure to get a pedicure. I also love facials!


----------



## rmsh1

I get to tell you all that I got my BFP today. If you would like all the nitty gritty details, I posted them in my journal, rather than copy and paste them everywhere :)
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats rmsh!!! I"m so happy for you.


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats bex!! :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

Yay bex! Sweetpea and rachel, looking good :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Bex!!!!!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. Congrats rmsh. Not much to update here except that I got engaged to a new guy. Found out my ex was doing drugs and in MY house so I kicked his ass to the curb. I now have 4 step children so in total we have 7 children. We are planning on having another together. But that is my update lol.


----------



## horseypants

glad you're doing well :) when's the wedding?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Dunno yet lol was thinking maybe February 14th which was the day he picked lol. I'm leaning more for going to vagas for a quick marriage without all the hassel of dealing with people lol.


----------



## horseypants

congrats again :) send pix :)

sweetpea, have u been testing? you and i are tied in the 2ww with our wierd/LUCKY cycles this month.... i've been testing. so far, bfn, but im still hopeful until after wednesday......


----------



## sweetpea417

horsey i haven't tested yet. Aren't we only like 7 dpo though? I can't tell honestly when I O'd so not sure. I don't feel lucky at all this month but you never know! Maybe are charts are weird because they are pregnant ones... hmmmm


----------



## sweetpea417

congrats lbkmom!


----------



## horseypants

ummm... yeah they are. in fact, we are already 2 weeks pregnant. :)

the last bfp i got was at 7dpo. if i dont have a bfp by wednesday, im gonna be mad :brat:

i'm just being stupid though. i thought i was feeling "niggles" a few days ago but now i dont think so. i've been passing major wind, crying all the time and lookie at mah chart. yours too. arghghgghhghg i wanna have a baby!!!!! so much so that it's making me sound like a whiny baby. whaaaaaaa. after the niggles i had a few days ago, i ate a whole thingi of spearmint candies and then checked the dr google which said it's basically as good as drinking pennyroyal tea. (which is to say it is BAD)

mother
fucker

la la la la la. im having the kind of day where i go nuts. woke up way to early. this weekend ended up sucking btw. total SUCK. i was mad at OH the whole time for not being in love with me enough. charming i know. ugh.

dude. i'm so jazzed for BEX! it's been a long time comin. hausfrau, is she rly *still* living the life of leisure? come on lady, come back and waiiiiiit with us. :p


----------



## rmsh1

You all have great looking charts, and three of you in the TWW together!!

Silly me has been looking up elevated prolactin and pregnancy, REALLY gotta speak to my doc about this. Going to the walk in clinic on Saturday as cant get an appointment this week


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-How long were you TTC?


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea/horsey-when will you test?

I will likely wait until close to when AF is due or if I am late because I took the hcg trigger shot and I don't want to risk a false positive. I think it typically leaves your system within 10 days. I did take an hpt a couple days ago for fun just to see what it will look like :haha:

I go in on Friday to get my first ever progesterone test. I am suspicious that I may have low prog levels so it will be interesting to see my levels.

I have had a mild cold and it is irritating me because I can't tell exactly when I o'ed. I discarded a couple temps because I think it may have been elevated due to my cold and when I leave them in FF thinks I o'ed on Thursday which I know I didn't because that was when I had my scan and took the trigger shot that night. I think it is more likely I o'ed saturday I had cramping then and that about 36 hours post trigger which is when most people o. I went ahead and manually added in my crosshairs. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## horseypants

rachel, i tested today. imma test tomorrow and the day after too.... i'd agree saturday's a good bet as far as when you o-ed. glad we're in the 2ww together. remember how calm bex was during the 2ww? i need to channel that emotion.

i too have been worried about progesterone possibly being an issue. how do they test for it and what's the remedy for low progesterone? i was considering forcing my doc to test for it if i get preggers.

when r u testing?


----------



## Rachel789

They typically take your blood 7dpo as that is when progesterone peaks and if it is too low they put you on progesterone supplements which I think you insert vaginally.

I won't test until the 27th or 28th so a ways to go!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Bex-How long were you TTC?

I was TTC for a grand total of 14 months. 6 of those were NTNP - but that just means I was not charting, we were BDing a lot, and I did use OPKs a couple of times.



Rachel789 said:


> I will likely wait until close to when AF is due or if I am late because I took the hcg trigger shot and I don't want to risk a false positive. I think it typically leaves your system within 10 days. I did take an hpt a couple days ago for fun just to see what it will look like :haha:
> 
> I have had a mild cold and it is irritating me because I can't tell exactly when I o'ed. I discarded a couple temps because I think it may have been elevated due to my cold and when I leave them in FF thinks I o'ed on Thursday which I know I didn't because that was when I had my scan and took the trigger shot that night. I think it is more likely I o'ed saturday I had cramping then and that about 36 hours post trigger which is when most people o. I went ahead and manually added in my crosshairs. Good luck to all of us!

Where's the pic of this hpt?
I had a cold too Rachel, and I have read it can actually help with getting a bfp, cos your body is fighting the cold, it doesn't fight the little blastocyst. Good luck!



horseypants said:


> remember how calm bex was during the 2ww? i need to channel that emotion.
> 
> i too have been worried about progesterone possibly being an issue. how do they test for it and what's the remedy for low progesterone? i was considering forcing my doc to test for it if i get preggers.

My calmness was sadly due to kind of not believing it could happen for me though. I was relaxed cos I knew I couldn't do anything more, and that we had done everything we could this cycle. Thanks for convincing me to use soft cups :winkwink:

They just take a blood sample at 7dpo (though mine was 9dpo as 7dpo was a Saturday)



Rachel789 said:


> They typically take your blood 7dpo as that is when progesterone peaks and if it is too low they put you on progesterone supplements which I think you insert vaginally.
> 
> I won't test until the 27th or 28th so a ways to go!

Good luck!


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm back! Really feeling lousy due to the time changes though :wacko: Had a great three weeks in Europe AND ended up spending a full day in London on a layover (stayed in the airport and it was boring as hell! Lol)

Congrats rmsh & lbkmom!


----------



## horseypants

welcome back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! I am realllly glad to be back in Canada. I love Europe, but am really glad to be home...

Where are you at in your cycle? CD 14 over here! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-Welcome back!! Glad you had a good trip CD 20 here and I think 2 dpo. Are you going to start opks soon?

Bex-That is interesting about how having a cold can help, I never heard of that! wow 14 months is a long time, a well deserved BFP! You will appreciate it so much now :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bex here is the HPT and OPK I took on Friday. Too bad the HPT wasn't a real positive! Hopefully one day soon I will see a test like that :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opk%20hpt%20July%207th/029.jpg


https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opk%20hpt%20July%207th/030.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Haus-Welcome back!! Glad you had a good trip CD 20 here and I think 2 dpo. Are you going to start opks soon?
> 
> Bex-That is interesting about how having a cold can help, I never heard of that! wow 14 months is a long time, a well deserved BFP! You will appreciate it so much now :)

Thanks! :) I'm going to try an opk today (CD 14) as my cycles are starting to seem normal again (my Doc thinks my iron levels also might have been a reason for the irregularity so I'm hoping the iron supps are doing their thing!)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! Haus! Glad to see you back on here and that your trip went well!

Rachel- oh if only that hpt were the real deal! I've actually heard a lot of preggo ladies talking about having a cold in the early 2ww so maybe there is something to that!

Horsey I tested bfn 7 dpo (I know i know) :headspin:


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! Definitly missed you guys! :)

I'm most likely out this month. :( Every day we left our hotel at 8am and got back late at night exhausted and now jet lag is kicking my ass hard (Europe is 8 hours ahead of mountain time) :wacko: I'm only on CD 14 though with a negative opk this afternoon so there may still be a window of opportunity lol

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus do you put your chart on FF? I want to stalk please!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

EEEKKSSS I am entering my fertile period. I was cramping all night tonight and could not figure out exactly why either. I wasn't paying attention to my calendars based on my period. We have bd'd Sunday night Monday morning and again this morning. I'm sure we will bd again in a few hours and then tomorrow morning and so forth. I know bding everyday does not increase the chances but it sure is nice to find a nympho like me lol.


----------



## horseypants

:) haha lbkmom - go girl

haus, bawm chicka bow wow

sweetpea, me too, bfn. losing hope

rachel, yeah! get going!!!!
....is that what happened when the hcg test touches the opk?
gr! what a tease!

........it's about time we had some :bfp: up in here


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus do you put your chart on FF? I want to stalk please!

I have, but stopped charting, I'm gonna start again next cycle! :) I'll post a link when I do for stalking purposes ;)


----------



## sweetpea417

I think it's because of the hcg trigger shot but oh to see a :bfp:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> Haus do you put your chart on FF? I want to stalk please!
> 
> I have, but stopped charting, I'm gonna start again next cycle! :) I'll post a link when I do for stalking purposes ;)Click to expand...

Yay


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> :) haha lbkmom - go girl
> 
> haus, bawm chicka bow wow
> 
> sweetpea, me too, bfn. losing hope
> 
> rachel, yeah! get going!!!!
> ....is that what happened when the hcg test touches the opk?
> gr! what a tease!
> 
> ........it's about time we had some :bfp: up in here

LOL for me it's still :sleep::sleep: I had DH carry me to bed last night because I was too tired to stand up! As soon as my head hit the pillow I was gone! Jet lag sucks :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea I AM stalking you though! :) I was going to ask when you are testing again and then realised you are as bad as me and will test each day lol


----------



## horseypants

ah, rachel, i get it now. thanks sweetpea :p

i'm a bit slow since im wakign up helluv early 

haus, your OH carries you to bed. a lil' jealous since i'm about five hundred pounds (slight exagerration).

i need to lose weight and im adding that to the list under "must look good in a wedding dress"
#2. must be carryable to bed by new husband


----------



## Hausfrau

I feel bad making him carry me lol. I'm about 115 pounds - that's a lot to carry! I was struggling to lift my 50 pound suitcase up and down stairs on vacation lol Maybe I'm just weak??? Lol

Horsey you will look great in a wedding dress either way! :)


----------



## Rachel789

horsey-I see sweepea already clarified but yes she is right it was positive because I took the HCG trigger shot the day before and it will remain in my system for 7-10 days or something like that so even if I wanted to I wouldn't test earlier than 13 dpo because I don't want to risk a false + that would be heartbreaking.

horsey and sweetpea-your temps are looking good so far!

haus-I hope your jet lag goes away soon so you have energy to BD and catch the eggie this month :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks me too, but ugh it's rough. :wacko:

I feel stupid asking but what is an hcg trigger shot for? Is it supposed to help regulate a cycle and bring on ovulation?


----------



## Rachel789

A lot of times an RE will give you the trigger shot while on a medicated cycle like clomid,ect. They have to monitor you with scans and make sure the follicle is mature and then they give you the trigger shot usually you do it yourself (I had DH give it to me because I am a wuss with needles!) and once you get it, it triggers ovulation and you will O within 24-48 hours with 36 hours being most common. It basically just ensures you will O.


----------



## Hausfrau

Oh okay I figured it had to do with ovulation, but I wasn't sure. That's cool though that you are sure you've ovulated! :) When can you test?

:dust: :dust: :dust:!


----------



## Rachel789

I have to give the hcg up to 14 days from what I just read to get out of my system so I will probably test at 13 dpo which is on the 27th :)


----------



## sweetpea417

to answer your question haus, i did not test today.... yet ;P


----------



## Hausfrau

You're testing right now aren't you?! Lol :) Post pics!

Ohhh Rachel you can test soon-ish! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I tested and bfn 8 dpo. Still early! I did stick that sucker waaaay into the light (like you are not supposed to lol) and managed to see a faaaaaaint line but I can only see it in the direct light and at a tilt so I just know its an evap... Le sigh


----------



## sweetpea417

Where o where are our :bfp:? Bex I sure hope you started a trend this month...


----------



## rmsh1

I hope I did too! Going to see the doc on Saturday, and have a scan booked for Aug 2nd. bit stressed bout my prolactin levels, but will know more after speaking with a doctor on Saturday


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-I can't test until the 27th I have to give the HCG time to get out of my system so I don't get a false + As long as I don't see signs of AF or a temp drop I will test a week from Friday but I think my chances are low this month because we didn't get to BD on O day, lack of ewcm, and at my last scan my lining was really thin so I have a lot working against me unfortunately :(


----------



## horseypants

haus, post your hpt. i have a super faint too. it's messing with my head! i say frer tomorrow! btw, my nails are stained from red nail polish (im not a zombie)

so yeah - i can see the faintest of faint lines. i can't even see it in this picture though, now that i've posted it........... the thing is yesterday was an unmistakeable stark white. i cant wait to run back home and see what the strip looks like dry, in daylight.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rachel789

ohh horsey I think I see something, I hope it gets darker tomorrow!!


----------



## horseypants

you sweet! i feel like im having a crazy line eye day, cause i DO believe something's there :p i was even racking my brain like "could it be leftover hcg from mc" but it isnt..... i know, as ive been testing constantly


----------



## rmsh1

I will check it out when I get home Horsey, i cant enlarge the pics at work, as people will seriously start wondering about me ;)


----------



## horseypants

:rofl: hahaha. me too :) i'm getting myself in all kinds of trouble right nw. gotta be on the air in 20 min and still gotta write the weather. xo thanks rmsh1 and rachel


----------



## Rachel789

horsey, sweetpea any symptoms yet?


----------



## sweetpea417

Bleh bfn 9dpo for me...


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> horsey, sweetpea any symptoms yet?

I have had almost no symptoms except that I was extremely bitchy yesterday :gun: and almost gave DH a what for.

Oh I forgot to add that my bfn this morning was on FRER :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea :hugs: sorry to hear you got a BFN today but 9 dpo is still REALLY early don't give up hope!


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, did you do an ic too? :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

no i only did a FRER. I have 10miu IC's at home, but isn't the FRER the best kind?


----------



## horseypants

im going home in an hour to "experiment"

i think frers are the best, but with both this early, i'd expect to see the lines better after the tests dry.

who knows, i could be seriously imagining things. i'll let you know.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope its a real line horsey!!


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> haus, post your hpt. i have a super faint too. it's messing with my head! i say frer tomorrow! btw, my nails are stained from red nail polish (im not a zombie)
> 
> so yeah - i can see the faintest of faint lines. i can't even see it in this picture though, now that i've posted it........... the thing is yesterday was an unmistakeable stark white. i cant wait to run back home and see what the strip looks like dry, in daylight.

I think I see something if I tilt my screen but not 100% sure


----------



## horseypants

results of the experiment = inconclusive

One second i think there's something there, the next second i think i'm crazy and have line eye. only tomorrow will tell!


----------



## Rachel789

post it?


----------



## horseypants

: ( it's worse than the one i posted this a.m. Kind of embarrassing actually. Which is why I'm eating a big ol roast beef sandwich. Processed meats. Not for pregos. (Sorry bex.) I'm tempted to have a real drink. But I'll keep holding out on that. I will paos tomorrow a.m. and promise to post if it looks good. By the way, what do you use to tweak the pics?


----------



## rmsh1

That's ok, you can have your roast beef sandwhich, I just had beef casserole! With buttery mashed spuds and beans, mmmm

For all my pics I just use irfanview, and they have an invert thingee on there


----------



## horseypants

Yum :)

What's for desert? Chocolate is good for you!


----------



## rmsh1

I actually had some fresh pineapple! It has been sitting there for ages and has to be eaten


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey!!!!! I am so bored...looking forward to your test results tomorrow morning :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Well I called the OB today. While at work I started balling hysterically for no reason so my co-worker coaxed me into getting a blood test done. I won't get the results till tomorrow though blah but still hopeful for something there. I keep seeing ghost lines on my ic (damn things) which is the real reason I called the doc so I will know if I am crazy or just plain ol preggo


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Well I called the OB today. While at work I started balling hysterically for no reason so my co-worker coaxed me into getting a blood test done. I won't get the results till tomorrow though blah but still hopeful for something there. I keep seeing ghost lines on my ic (damn things) which is the real reason I called the doc so I will know if I am crazy or just plain ol preggo

:hugs: :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you! Do you remember being emotional the last time??


----------



## horseypants

my coworker made me cry today - sweetpea, i say prego 
lets test tomorrow morning. post pix for rachel :p
when do you get the blood results back? ...prolly 11am ish, after you have time for an ic :)


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: sweetpea

Here is my pic for 19dpo, definitely darker

Blue one is hpt, green is an OPK
 



Attached Files:







1907.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I think I have had enough sex lol. I had sex on the 7th,8th,9th, and 10th. Started my period on the 10th lasted until the 13th. And then had sex the 14th,15th,16th,17th,18th,and today the 19th. I ovulate on the 23rd... what do you girls think of my chances?? Lol


----------



## horseypants

rmsh1, thanks for the pix! you know what looks good? your stix.

lbkmom, i say your chances are bad unless you KEEP IT UP!

sweetpea, how's it looking?

you guys :brat: i am so bummed out. bfn for me this morning. i reazlly had my hopes up to the point that i told OH i was preggers last night. this morning i had to wake him up on my way out and admit defeat. he said "you could still be. stop doing those tests. you'll drive yourself crazy."

bawwwwwwwwwl. ugh. today sucks. i hate my coworker. he's being a total fucking dick to me. i want to cry and quit my job.


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Horsey, sorry about the BFN. And your co-workers. My co-workers can be really annoying at times too


----------



## horseypants

thanks man, thanks for letting me complain. he's really being a dick. did i mention that?


----------



## rmsh1

i work with dicks too! And I work with doctors who think they are above people like me :gun:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry for the BFN horsey :( Maybe give it two days then test again, it is still early and your BFP could still be on it's way!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I got a bfn today too :( Not feeling hopeful about my blood test now either :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Forgot to mention that I am around 10 dpo today! I think horsey too. My temp did go up today though and it is the highest it's ever been post O so does that mean anything? ;)


----------



## horseypants

yes that means something :) 

aww sweatpea, this cycle is MESSING WITH US!!!!!! i think we really deserve bfp's to come our way soon. do you know when you're getting the blood test back? it might even have been too early for anything to show up on your blood test though, because yeah, the temp spike is making you look prego.


----------



## sweetpea417

I get the results back today by this afternoon. My hcg urine test this morning was STARK WHITE :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm sitting at work today wishing wishing that I had enough money to be a stay at home mom. All I want to do is chat away on the forum lol and I can't cause I have to be discreet at work. dammit. I am just not in a working mood at all today :comp:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I'm sitting at work today wishing wishing that I had enough money to be a stay at home mom. All I want to do is chat away on the forum lol and I can't cause I have to be discreet at work. dammit. I am just not in a working mood at all today :comp:

Omg that smiley! Lol

I wish you could chat with us more too :( There isn't any way that you can be a SAHM? 

Fingers are crossed for your test today! :) Is it possible for a urine test to be negative, and a blood test to show positive? I still feel like such a newb (typed bewb first! LOL) with these things! Lol

:dust: :dust: :dust: !! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

yes the blood test will tell you 2-3 days sooner than the urine test, but only if implantation has occured like 2 days before that. so chances are low it will come back anything but you never know!

I would give anything to be a SAHM but we just can't afford it :(


----------



## Hausfrau

So true! You never know! :) You better update us with the results when you know! (demanding I know lol) Aside from the crying have you had any real symptoms? 

I think I asked you before, but is the cost of living in Alaska really crazy? We always hear how in Northern Canada prices for grocery items etc are outrageous.


----------



## Hausfrau

Also in case it matters? Haus is back in the game! Lol I've been tired as hell but made sure to BD! (holy tmi lol)


----------



## horseypants

is it noon over there yet? oh SNAP. same time as me. three more hours.......


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> is it noon over there yet? oh SNAP. same time as me. three more hours.......

Only two hours for me! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Ugh it's only 8:30 am here and I am DY-ing already!

Yes AK is crazy expensive :( but you make more money here too. Gas is usually around the 4.20 mark but right now it is at an all-time low of 3.85. (so low right? ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

That's kinda the same as here. You make more money because of the oil here (lots of people move here from elsewhere in Canada for that reason). Gas in the US is waaay cheaper then Canada (ours is measured in liters) I think someone did the math once and we would pay the equiv of 5 or 6$ a gallon. I don't drive and don't have to worry about it though :)

Any idea when they should call with results? I'm as excited as you lol


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I plan on keeping it up lol. At lease he is ready when I say I'm ready lol


----------



## Hausfrau

LbkMom4Life said:


> I plan on keeping it up lol. At lease he is ready when I say I'm ready lol

Is he worn out from all the BD'ing yet?? Lol


----------



## horseypants

LBKMOM, I love IT

you guys, mine started reading fifty shades of grey. WTF. Seriously, E?!?!? Now you are laying in bed next to me reading ROMANCE NOVELS!? LOL imma kick his ass


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> LBKMOM, I love IT
> 
> you guys, mine started reading fifty shades of grey. WTF. Seriously, E?!?!? Now you are laying in bed next to me reading ROMANCE NOVELS!? LOL imma kick his ass

LOL I don't think my DH would ever read that! BUT If a guy is reading it....maybe mine would afterall...hmmm


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-you should work from home like I do, I can chat all I want! 

I love that computer smiley, never saw it before thats hilarious.

Looking forward to hearing the results of your blood test :)


----------



## Rachel789

I am almost finished with the first book..don't think DH would read it :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

oh and by the way sweetpea I think that high temp especially since you have never had one that high is a great sign! Were you sleeping well when you took it?


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel what do you think so far? I have so many books on my kindle already, but everyone is talking about the series....is it worth it??


----------



## Rachel789

I enjoy it :blush:


----------



## Rachel789

haus are you doing opks yet?


----------



## Hausfrau

Hehe

Must resist urge to buy more books....ahhh lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Nurse just called. Negative blood test :cry: 

Rach- yes I slept very well last night and actually took my temp 15 minutes earlier than normal.

I bought Fifty Shades of Grey but haven't started reading it. I heard its one of those "can't put down" series.

I am super bummed about my neg blood test


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> haus are you doing opks yet?

Yep for two days now (both negative), I'm going to take one today in a little bit. I've been having days of ewcm so I know (...or am hoping at least! Lol) o is close!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Nurse just called. Negative blood test :cry:
> 
> Rach- yes I slept very well last night and actually took my temp 15 minutes earlier than normal.
> 
> I bought Fifty Shades of Grey but haven't started reading it. I heard its one of those "can't put down" series.
> 
> I am super bummed about my neg blood test

Sweetpea, I'm so sorry :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ugh you guys may have convinced me to buy Fifty Shades lol. I have way too many books on the go ATM lol


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Elise, hope you are OK

I have 50 Shades of Gray, have not read it yet, might be next on the list


----------



## Hausfrau

How many books are in the Fifty series? I'm only seeing three (for some reason I thought there were four?).....


----------



## sweetpea417

there's only 3 that i know about


----------



## sweetpea417

Well I guess i can hold on to hope that i may have just implanted yesterday... the blood test wouldn't have shown positive in that case so maybe maybe maybe


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Well I guess i can hold on to hope that i may have just implanted yesterday... the blood test wouldn't have shown positive in that case so maybe maybe maybe

Yep stay positive! :) You're 9dpo today or 10?


----------



## sweetpea417

I think 10 but not 100% sure. I could be 9 dpo or 10. Another high temp tomorrow would def give me some hope tho... Not gonna pee on anything else this cycle until af comes or doesn't. I'm thinking we did not catch the egg this cycle...


----------



## Hausfrau

Aw you can't not pee on anything else! I can't be the only POAS addict!! Lol :)

I know how you feel though. Once you feel out you just don't want to see anther :bfn:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea- :hugs: Don't give up hope, with your temp jumping today you could have implanted yesterday and it was too early. Give it a couple days or so then test again. What fertile days did you get to BD on?


----------



## sweetpea417

the only time we did get to was the day of my positive opk (it was only positive for 1 day and like REALLY dark pos) and by the next day it was neg. I think I O'd the day after


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea do you normally get really dark opks? When people post pics of their tests I'm always tempted to say they're negative because mine always get super dark when positive. Like insanely dark lol


----------



## sweetpea417

I have only seen one this dark one other time. I posted a pic of it in here. The test line was darker than the control. And it had been negative like 12 hours before that and negative 12 hours later


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Horsey,

You should try reading Christine Feehan "Dark Series" novels, I get off reading the books and I don't even have to do anything but read them! Wowza! They are just that hot and she doesn't hold back any details!!! LOL. I gotta wake the fiancee up to play some more LOL.


----------



## horseypants

zomg lbkmom, you guys are like bunnies! thanks for the recommendation. 

i swear OH is a lesbian or something..... he told me yesterday he was horney cause he'd been reading "that book"

guys, i am SO OUT. and yesterday i felt really let down and was in a depression all day. this morning, i keep thinking maybe something happened but didnt take. i really hope af arrives on time. this was NOT my cycle. i just saw a coworker who asked how i was doing and for the backstory on some work stuff that unbeknownst to him is all caught up in the story of the 2nd mc. Ugh. i feel better in general, but the pain of it does not go away. it cycles. everytime it comes up, it is sad in a completely new way. i'm ok this time though. for some reason, i feel good even? oh. yeah. new haircut. lol. i got a cute a-line bob yesterday. cut off about a foot! I was afraid OH would be mad lol but he liked :p

sweetpea, hugs. i checked on here while i was driving yesterday to see ur blood results. you are right, it was likely too early anyway.

i have one more cheapie hpt. silliness. i wonder if ill buy more for next cycle... the addiction ugh!


----------



## horseypants

ummm guys, can you counsel me through this new crisis? i'm a snob sometimes. ther's this really gross guy at work who i swear must have every disease known to man and i jsut realised that spoon i quickly washed the other morning and then ate my cereal with must have been his. i'm totally grossed out! tell me to quit being a silly jerk, or tell me - what kinds of diseases can be transmitted that way? through a spoon washed quickly with soap, in cold water. do you guys think i'm a jerk and should be nicer to lepers? yeah me too, but I DON'T WANT HEPATITIS WHATEVER!!!!!!!!! ugh, im gagging. :) good morning!


----------



## Rachel789

aww horsey I am sorry you are feeling out, I hope you are wrong though and you aren't out until AF shows!

As for the spoon I wouldn't sweat it, if you washed it with soap then I am sure you are just fine :)


----------



## horseypants

Thanks Rachel, but this part:
"I hope you are wrong though and you aren't out until AF shows!"
is actually scaring me this time around. I have this paranoia that i may have had a chemical pregnancy because i was so sure i was pg! i even felt stuff i was sure was either implantation or an mc (maybe im certifiable). the bad thing is my body has a habit of holding on to these things rthat dont work out so i'd be really scared if af didnt show on time. how you doing? i was going to mention before, can i get some of your bodily fluids to test? i think my last ic would be better spent testing for you than same ol'. :D

your chart looks like there's a perfect implantation dip


----------



## horseypants

oh yeah, i dont know why the potty humor is grabbing me like this today. im relishing in the gross! BUT UM, i heard that practically everyone and their dog has herpes so it's like a given that he does and hell i might even be a carrier, but just in case im not ZOMG herpes is like indestructible and lives through anything EWWWW. have you guys ever heard of gross diseases you can get from the gym? ewwww! there are those people who use a little towel when they sit on the weights etc. but gimme a break! that aint gonna do shit! you use the little towel then grab it, put it the other way around on your sweaty arm and use it again on the next grody seat ewww! 

HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:devil:


----------



## Rachel789

I do get grossed out at gyms because of the germs, your right the towels really don't do much...you have to make sure to wipe it down with some antibacterial stuff. grossssssss!

I am done getting my hopes up but this temp drop did get my attention because I never have a big dip like this at this point in my LP. And since I slept horrible and I really was only sleeping 30 mins when I temped I wonder if it would have been even lower. I couldnt sleep because I was boiling hot and woke up dripping sweat, ewwww. I think the clomid is still giving me hot flashes :growlmad: But the fact that I wasnt sleeping much and felt really hot surprised me to see that low of a temp :shrug: probably means notta though as usual.

I am looking forward to tonight. I am having a girls night with a few friends we are going to get a couple drinks and then going see Magic Mike. One of my friends is best friends with Channing Tatum. So there is a chance I will meet him one day!

By the way what are your thoughts of having one or two drinks one night during the TWW. I want to have a couple to be social, it won't hurt anything at this point, right? It would be 2 tops and I would only have beers nothing strong maybe even just wine.


----------



## horseypants

dude i had a glass of wine last night. even if u r prego, there are worse things. and remember the notoriously drunken crack hos. they all get pregnant real easy. -and their kids are generally way smarter than them and in the end, that's really what we all want isnt it.

seriously though

even though i didnt drink in the 2ww of my last positive result, i drank massively before o. like the most ive ever drank. there is something to be said for 
re
lax
a
tion!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes that is so true!

Wouldn't 6 dpo be too early for implantation dip? I want it to mean something so bad but I think it could be too early?


----------



## horseypants

noooooo. i dont think it's too early. maybe all the sweating did cool ur body temp down significantly though. ahGHhhhhhh the FRICKEN. MYSTERIES. OF NATURE!


----------



## Rachel789

hmmmm I didn't think about it that way, that could be what it was. Oh well...I still think my chances are low this month anyway due to my thin lining and the fact that we didn't get to BD on O day.


----------



## horseypants

not to mess with your mind cause yeah this getting the hopes up stuff does bring the pain, but with both positives, we didnt bd on o day. it was either one or two days prior. aren't we relatively certainthat the lining thickened sufficiently in time for o? tell me again what's coming up next for you doc and medication wise and all that? did they address the lining worry at all and did you ask about metformin rather than clomid? -im thinking no and wodnering if it will come up soonish, at least before you worry about it ever again. xo


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning ladies! I had a temp dip this morning boo! I think I'm out this month...


----------



## sweetpea417

horsey, rach- your charts are looking very nice still! horsey, when's the last time you tested?


----------



## Rachel789

Well 4 days before O my lining was 3.4mm then two days before it was 5.2mm so if it continued to grow at that rate it may have reached 7mm or so by O time. Which I have read is OK but not great, ideal is minimum 8mm+.

Well I saw an RE but after the first visit DH and I already decided we didn't like him and I switched to a new office, my appt with the new office is on the 31st. I know this dr. will be good because a friendy highly recommended him. The dr. that I am leaving did say due to my thin lining and since clomid is known for doing that to some people he wanted to switch me to femara. So maybe this next dr. will want to do the same. I will have to have an unmedicated cycle next cycle so they can run tests..I will get the HSG done (that one scares me a bit!) DH will have another SA and I will get bloodwork done. From there the dr. will look at the results and decided a treatment plan for the next cycle. 

I just pray my body doesnt give me a long shitty cycle when I am unmedicated next cycle. My last full unmedicated cycle I reached CD 45 with no O and had to take provera to end it :( If I don't O by cd 25-30 I will likely take the provera again.


----------



## Rachel789

your temp is still up there sweetpea, you still are in with a chance!


----------



## horseypants

This morning sweetpea, bfn for me, BAH!

rachel, i bet ur lining did hit 8, cause it prolly would be growing at a progressively faster rate


----------



## Rachel789

I hope your right, I am just done getting hopes up anymore after almost a year of disappointment.


----------



## sweetpea417

Awww :hugs: ladies :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Had a positive opk yesterday (going to take another later today), ovulation pain, and ewcm! I *think* I'll be in the TWW tomorrow :)


----------



## horseypants

get busy reading! <--like my OH would do

i mean bd-ing! <--clearly the better option


----------



## Hausfrau

Lol is he still reading?


----------



## horseypants

he took the book to work with him, yup! and i remembered that it was a request that I made to HIM. "get this book from the library for me." it actually worries me a bit because as much of a lesbian OH is aparrently, he's still a dude. i told him books like that are for housewives, cause we dont cheat. i told him i dont know if men are smart enough to be able to control themselves. i made it clear that he should not let the reading adversely effect his behavior OR BOOK BURNING. lol i didnt _really_ say all that, but i said it now!


----------



## horseypants

you guys for real the day i was all jazzed about a pos hpt, there is still a faint faint line there. then instead of getting darker, it fully disappeared on the next one, i swear. (i know cause i kept 'em and just had an hpt staring contest with my past cause i have only one test left and wanted to do it but had to stop myself.) i hope af comes : (


----------



## Rachel789

horsey- :hugs: Do you think you had a chemical? If no BFP is on its way for you I hope AF shows up soon so you can move on to your next cycle.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, yeah, i feel sure of it now. and i think every time this happens i get a headache, tiny little pains where the "bean" is and chest pains. i asked dr. google but he was worthless. franky i dont want to bring it up with my doctor cause i dont want to open that can of worms. (the chest pain) i want to have a baby, then i can have cancer and heartattacks and all that (not trying to tempt you, dear fate). 

im totally worked up about it now. i think it was another mc - chemical. : ( f im scared.

please af come on time.

the really effed up thing is i have myself fully convinced i could feel it when the little ones died now
-and i didnt necessarily bleed at the same time - it's all kind of making sense now, in a bad way. i should take a nap. : (


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs:


----------



## horseypants

i hate the after mc feeling. i might be stark raving mad. it is really easy to be believe im pg even though i know im not. gr.


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh horsey :hugs: it will happen for you. For all of us! Right now DH and I are doing a fast to cleanse ourselves of anything toxic in our bodies. We fast with only supergreens and we can juice vegetables (only juice them not eat them). I'm on day 3 today. I want fried chicken and a cheeseburger sooooo bad lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Ooh and chocolate double fudge cake  I saw a recipe for one that looks incredible!


----------



## horseypants

whoah! that is some serious discipline! the greens, the juice and the junk food all sound so good :)

yes on the fudge cake


----------



## sweetpea417

Haha my fist would taste good right now lol. It's just the withdrawals from sugar and processed crap talking


----------



## Rachel789

horsey I see your temp went back up a little today did you test? I think you still have a shot at this cycle! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

rachel, it looks like you very well could have implanted yesterday! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> horsey I see your temp went back up a little today did you test? I think you still have a shot at this cycle! :)

horsey's chart is looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-I see your temp went up today!!

This is the highest temp I have ever had since I started charting in October but I am done getting my hopes up. I hope that was implantation but my body loves to tease me so who knows what it is. :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea417

I too had the highest temp ever on my chart this cycle a few days ago. But I have not tested since thurs morning


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I didn't bd last night. I was too tired when I got off work I ate a small amount and passed out while eating. I'm still exhausted. Hopefully ill be awake enough to bd tonight. I ovulate on Monday and I'm having hella cramps.


----------



## rmsh1

You all have great looking charts!!


:dust:


----------



## horseypants

whoah rachel and sweetpea! :dust:

i'm not testing anymore this cycle. fingers crossed for af. i am hoping i will take that witch off ya'alls hands this cycle. i could use the biotch's company at my place. :devil: <-- whoah! hard core!

oh, on the reasoning behind my slightly higher temp today, I slept way longer. 6.30 instead of 4am. I was thinking it shoulda been even higher than it was. I was hellof disappointed when i read the number. i slept good at least. Solid 6 hour chunk for the first time all week.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you girls are doing well today. It is hot as usual here in Florida high in the 90s but with humidity feels like 105+ so I plan to spend the day in my pool relaxing and I will attempt to finish 50 shades of grey.

My chart looks lovely but no symptoms really, I feel like I have every other failed cycle so once again I am likely not pregnant. Oh well...I am already thinking about moving on to my next cycle.


----------



## sweetpea417

Me too Rachel! I dont feel preggo at all. I had cramping last night so I feel AF coming. She is due Tuedsay for me. I have already mentally gone to the next cycle.

DH and I are still fasting. I am on day 5 right now


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! Ugh our city has this thing every year where different restaurants set up booths and let you sample their dishes and omg the whole place was prego city! While in line at one place I had two pregnant ladies behind me. Not gonna lie I was super jealous :wacko: 

Here's a story only you guys will appreciate lol. I was going through my stash last night and realised I only had three hpts and one opk left! I was like wtf how did I let this happen??!?? Thennnn I saw a pouch in the bottom of the drawer opened it and voila! 20 (yes really lol) opks and 10 more hpts! Lol :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. How are you all? I hope well. I don't have the time right now to read all and catch up but where are you all at right now with TTC. 

I'll be honest...I wanted to back off and let you all chat...My pregnancy is going okay. Very uncomfortable this pregnancy but I only have 15 weeks left!


----------



## horseypants

i always miss you ashleywalton, so happy for you! XO

our *important* ttc news is RMSH1 is PREGGERS!!!!!!!!! hEH.

i am freaking myself out over every little thing as usual. i think today is 15dpo and i wish af was here. i was expecting her today but fear a gory drawn out chemical. i've even worked myself up into a tizzy over the .00000001 possibility of an ectopic, even without dr google's help! i'm trying my best to keep my psychotic ranting confined to my journal (come stalky!) but never succeed at that.

i am stalking each and every one of ya'all's charts. mine by the way, lookS... "not preggo!" and i did ALL my tests. I have not a one left. 

haus, dust for us :dust:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey horsey. If you O'd when I did today would be 14 dpo. I am definitely out. Temp dropped below coverline. I may have O'd on CD15 this time cause I almost always have a 14 day luteal phase. AF will surely be here today at some time. I am ready for her. This cycle was weird. On to the next and hopefully the one that will be my preggo cycle.

ashley- good to hear from you!


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey I'm gonna start stalking your journal lol

2dpo (estimated) over here. It's still too early for me so I'm trying not to think of symptoms etc. I kinda don't want it to happen this month (feel awful admitting that) because we're just bought our flights (Florida) and cruise for this January - if I fell pregnant this cycle I'd be 26-ish weeks then and Royal Caribbean's cut off is 24 weeks. I told DH if we get pregnant I'm just going to spend the extra time in Florida instead lol. 

Nice to see you back here Ashley! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-I live in Florida. What part are you going to? 

Ashley-Good to hear from you and good to hear all is well :)

Sweetpea-Sorry to hear it looks like AF is on her way. :( Hopefully next cycle is it for you!

Horsey-If it was ectopic wouldnt you still get a BFP? I wouldn't worry about that. Try your best to relax. I hope a true BFP comes for you and if not I hope AF shows asap!

I had another big temp drop today. This is odd for me I have never had big temp dips like this but it probably doesnt mean anything. I am sure it is just my body screwing with me. I am 90% sure I o'ed on CD 18 so I should only be 9 dpo today and AF isn't due until Sunday so this temp drop likely isn't due to AF coming. I hope it goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## Hausfrau

Orlando, but we're doing to take day trips elsewhere in Florida. I think you said you live in Tampa right? Or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## Rachel789

Yep I am in Tampa. Orlando is about an hour away from me.


----------



## Hausfrau

I didn't realise Tampa was so close! I remember we were bored one day in Orlando (last year) and I was like let's drive to Tampa and switch it up a bit (there were signs for an amusement park or somethng in Tampa so that planted the idea lol) and my DH was all no that's too far - like 3hours. 

I'll be close enough to stalk....kidding! Lol :)


----------



## Rachel789

It depends where in Orlando you are but the furthest would be under 2 hours either way. If you are in the Disney area then it is only an hour. We have Bush Gardens in Tampa, maybe that is the park you are thinking of? I love Bush Gardens!


----------



## Hausfrau

Yeah that was it! I'm going to try my best to convince my DH to go there. After Disneyland Paris I love amusement parks lol.

I'm not sure what area of Orlando we're in - we stay along International Drive..does that mean anything?? Lol


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I think that is near Disney, sounds familiar.


----------



## Rachel789

When are you going?


----------



## Hausfrau

We drove to Disney and I think it was lie 10-ish minutes so you're probably right. Can't wait to go back, although it is weird sitting by the pool in a bikini drinking a frozen drink while the staff walk around in jackets and pants lol. Canadian power! Lol :)

We'll be there Dec 30th to Jan 5


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Ugh Tiredddddddd I just wanna sleep but I have to stay awake to play tonight.


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> We drove to Disney and I think it was lie 10-ish minutes so you're probably right. Can't wait to go back, although it is weird sitting by the pool in a bikini drinking a frozen drink while the staff walk around in jackets and pants lol. Canadian power! Lol :)
> 
> We'll be there Dec 30th to Jan 5

Thats a good time of year to go. I never understand when people want to go to theme parks in the summer here. It is WAYYY too hot for that. With humidity July-September feels like 105+ yikes!

My cousin is coming to visit and he said him and his girlfriend might do Disney one day, I'm like have fun because I won't be joining in for that :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

105?! That's like 35 for me I think? We get that temp once or twice a summer and omg I hate it! Lol We always plan to go in January when it's still quite warm (for us! Haha) and it's a nice break fom the -30 at home :) 

We went to Disneyland in Paris (we were travelling with people who reallllly wanted to go), I don't know if I would want to go again though lol. I'm happy laying by the pool lol


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks everyone.

rmsh1-Congrats!!! When are you due?

Good luck to the rest of you...I wish conceiving were easier...


----------



## sweetpea417

AF came for me today :cry: 

On to the next cycle it is...


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: sweetpea

Ashley, I am due March 23rd, so a wee while to go yet


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: sweetpea


----------



## horseypants

Sweet pea me too. Cd1 it is! She's coming on with a whisper for me. I really hope this is it. I will be so relieved. And in pain. Lol.


----------



## ashleywalton

rmsh1 said:


> :hugs: sweetpea
> 
> Ashley, I am due March 23rd, so a wee while to go yet

Oh okay, so you recently found out...Good luck to you! :) 


:hugs: to you that AF got. Dang it! :(


----------



## Hausfrau

:hugs::hugs: Sweetpea & horsey :(

Rachel and I still need lots of :dust:! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

:dust: :dust: :dust: to Hausfrau and Rachel! Come on lil beans!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks :)

Are you guys still fasting? I had raspberry gelato for you yesterday! Lol :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep I'm on day 7 now. It was getting to a good point where I wasn't hungry anymore, but I find myself craving food right now. Can Friday hurry up and get here?

Thanks for eating the gelatin for me :D


----------



## horseypants

good morning lovelies!

:dust:

this is my last day of the early shift for a few days. im doing friday and monday next week or something like that, but i will get to sleep like a normal person again soon.

i read something yesterday that reminded me how awful stress is on ttc and early pregnancy. the number of high stress factors in my life is now stressing me out. OH stresses me out too : (. Sometimes living with him is like living with a hall monitor. He's a good man, but sometimes i think if i had married previous pothead losers, i'd be less stressed out and hugely prego by now. 

i had a massive drop in temp this morning! spotting yesterday..... hoping af doesnt take my breath away with how freaking painful she is when she finally comes on full force.


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-I have heard stress can affect TTC as well. I try not to stress but it's easier said than done. I don't know how to just turn that off.

Sorry it looks like AF is on her way :hugs: but it sounds like you are relieved she showed and it wasn't drug out. I hope she goes easy on you :)


----------



## horseypants

thanks man. you right about allll that.

more dust!

:dust:


----------



## libbyam2003

sweetpea417 said:


> Yep I'm on day 7 now. It was getting to a good point where I wasn't hungry anymore, but I find myself craving food right now. Can Friday hurry up and get here?
> 
> Thanks for eating the gelatin for me :D

I'm on day 6... so we're similar... TTC #2 starts Thursday! 

Adorable dd for your profile pic! Oh and just realized you're from my home state!


----------



## horseypants

libby, welcome! are you fasting too?!


----------



## sweetpea417

Day 7 going strong! I am craving less cheeseburgers now and more fruits and veggies :haha: Down 7 lbs too this morning :thumbup:

Welcome Libby!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

1DPO!! Entering the evil two week wait!!! Fingers crossed!!!!! Might be going to Vagas tonight or tomorrow and getting married, but it is also up to the fiancee on when we go LOL.


----------



## horseypants

!!!!!!!! That is awesome


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Yep I'm on day 7 now. It was getting to a good point where I wasn't hungry anymore, but I find myself craving food right now. Can Friday hurry up and get here?
> 
> Thanks for eating the gelatin for me :D

Welcome! Lol I lovveee gelato so much better then ice cream! :)



horseypants said:


> good morning lovelies!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> this is my last day of the early shift for a few days. im doing friday and monday next week or something like that, but i will get to sleep like a normal person again soon.
> 
> i read something yesterday that reminded me how awful stress is on ttc and early pregnancy. the number of high stress factors in my life is now stressing me out. OH stresses me out too : (. Sometimes living with him is like living with a hall monitor. He's a good man, but sometimes i think if i had married previous pothead losers, i'd be less stressed out and hugely prego by now.
> 
> i had a massive drop in temp this morning! spotting yesterday..... hoping af doesnt take my breath away with how freaking painful she is when she finally comes on full force.

Horsey my DH can be the same. He's a good man too, but wayyy too serious sometimes - I find it really stressing when someone just can't take it easy now and then. I feel bad saying that because he's not always like that, but ahhh lol


----------



## Rachel789

11 dpo today and I am pretty sure I am out this cycle. Zero symptoms and my temp is starting to go down which it always does around this time. Tomorrow it will likely go down again and confirm what I already know :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh Rachel I'm sorry :(

:hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel :hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

sorry rachel!! AF just ended for me so I'm back at it.. but yeah it can get discouraging. Talk to us and we'll be here!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel are you doing the trigger shot next cycle as well?


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone for your kind words, I don't know what I would do without you :)

I got my bloodwork results today. My thyroid was normal/good at 1.6. The thing is it was 3.1 back in February when I had it tested. The nurse was confused by this and said she has never seen it come down like that without thyroid meds. So I don't know what to think of that. My mom who is a nurse thinks maybe there was an error at the lab one of the times so when I see my new dr. on Tuesday I will ask for a retest to make sure. My progesterone at 6 dpo came back 14.6 which the nurse said is good. 

Haus I have to take an umedicated cycle next time unfortunately. The reason being is my new dr. will want to run tests such as more bloodwork, HSG, another semen analysis and whatever else he wants to do. After he gets the results for all of that he will suggest a treatment for me. 

My natural cycles are really long so next cycle will likely be ended by provera so I likely won't have another chance to ovulate and get pregnant until mid september :(


----------



## horseypants

rachel :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel I am hoping for short cycles for you to come.

DH and I broke our fast :) we made it 8 days. I had the best peach ever in my life. And we are having hamburgers tonight :D


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, I don't know what I would do without you :)
> 
> I got my bloodwork results today. My thyroid was normal/good at 1.6. The thing is it was 3.1 back in February when I had it tested. The nurse was confused by this and said she has never seen it come down like that without thyroid meds. So I don't know what to think of that. My mom who is a nurse thinks maybe there was an error at the lab one of the times so when I see my new dr. on Tuesday I will ask for a retest to make sure. My progesterone at 6 dpo came back 14.6 which the nurse said is good.
> 
> Haus I have to take an umedicated cycle next time unfortunately. The reason being is my new dr. will want to run tests such as more bloodwork, HSG, another semen analysis and whatever else he wants to do. After he gets the results for all of that he will suggest a treatment for me.
> 
> My natural cycles are really long so next cycle will likely be ended by provera so I likely won't have another chance to ovulate and get pregnant until mid september :(

Oh Rachel, that sucks :( Maybe the previous meds you've taken might sort your cycles out this time?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Rachel I am hoping for short cycles for you to come.
> 
> DH and I broke our fast :) we made it 8 days. I had the best peach ever in my life. And we are having hamburgers tonight :D

For a minute I thought you said you guys broke up! I was like whaaaa??! 

I love hamburgers (I'm anemic and crave red meat sooo bad lol) we had them tonight too! :)


----------



## Rachel789

My only hope is that clomid is still in my system and I O at a somewhat normal time. I doubt it will be CD 17 or 18 like the last two cycles but I am hoping by CD 25ish I will O at least because if I don't O by then I will likely take provera and end my cycle.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel your chart looks good for 12 dpo. Maybe you should test! Has it been the 10 days for the trigger shot to get out of your system?


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> My only hope is that clomid is still in my system and I O at a somewhat normal time. I doubt it will be CD 17 or 18 like the last two cycles but I am hoping by CD 25ish I will O at least because if I don't O by then I will likely take provera and end my cycle.

Maybe if they're no longer in your system they may have at least sorted your cycles out? I'm still a newb so that probably sounds crazy lol


----------



## Hausfrau

I started charting today! I know you should start at the beginning of a cycle, but I'm just trying to get in the habit of doing it...

Hopefully I'll have a stalkable chart soon! Lol :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for charting haus! Post it in your sig so we can stalk :)

Sweetpea-The trigger is probably out of my system by now. I was planning on testing tomorrow anyway because I have out of town company and they will likely want to have drinks this weekend so I need to confirm whether or not I am pregnant. I still really don't have any symptoms though so I am not holding my breath!


----------



## horseypants

rachel, im hoping for the best for you! xo

:dust:


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, you sorely need to post your chart, even if its just in progress. because i am nosey.

but really, going to other threads on this thing is somewhat disappointing now that i am a charting addict and very few of the other ladies are charting. yay for us.


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm trying to post it but I keep getting weird text underneath it (like part of the code) wtf am I doing wrong??? Lol


----------



## horseypants

lemme see


----------



## sweetpea417

I am a charting nerd too. I just can't help it now it's such a part of my routine. I almost think I won't stop even after the bfp lol!

Haus I think you have to copy it into your signature. It's been so long I can't remember. Is there a BB code option?


----------



## Hausfrau

Woot! I did it! :)


Stalk meeee! My chart is kinda pathetic right now (plus you can see my past failed attempt at charting lol).


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- yayyy for chart stalking :happydance:


----------



## Hausfrau

My first stalker! :happydance:

My chart really is lame though lol


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> My first stalker! :happydance:
> 
> My chart really is lame though lol

I'm quietly stalking too :)


----------



## Rachel789

Just wanted to let you all know at 13 dpo today I got a BFN...surprise surprise!

Now I likely have to do an unmedicated cycle. I meet with my new dr. Tuesday and I am going to try my hardest to get him to give me something for next cycle. I just don't want to go through another long cycle :( My old dr. did give me a prescription for clomid so I guess if I really wanted to I could just fill it and take that again. Not sure what I will do yet :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Rachel, sorry for the BFN


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> My first stalker! :happydance:
> 
> My chart really is lame though lol
> 
> I'm quietly stalking too :)Click to expand...

Yay! Stalk away! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know at 13 dpo today I got a BFN...surprise surprise!
> 
> Now I likely have to do an unmedicated cycle. I meet with my new dr. Tuesday and I am going to try my hardest to get him to give me something for next cycle. I just don't want to go through another long cycle :( My old dr. did give me a prescription for clomid so I guess if I really wanted to I could just fill it and take that again. Not sure what I will do yet :shrug:

Sorry Rachel :hugs: :hugs:

I would maybe fill the clomid perscription and mention that your last dr had you taking it for x number of days etc. You've already taken it so you have a good idea how your body will react plus you won't be dealing with a super long cycle. I guess the only downside is maybe the clomid could effect any tests he may run?


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel :hugs:

Haus yay! We are all charters now. We should have a club :rofl: (not like we don't already with this forum)

Do you ladies know of many other threads like ours? I love this one.


----------



## Hausfrau

Yeah, look at me I'm finally charting! Lol :happydance: I'm curious about something though - before I took both temps I opened my eyes and moved a bit (forgot I was temping lol) I also woke up reallly hot as I can't sleep unless under blankets even when it's sweltering hot lol. Think that effects anything???

I think there may be threads like ours, the thread I met Horsey in was like this but it fell apart. Love this thread! I always check in here first :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Not much going on for me.. I'm staying busy with work and they are literally trying to put me in an early grave. 2 or 3 posts a night. I'm so damn exhausted by the time I get off I just wanna sleep forever and not wake up. I am 5dpo today, not much to report as of yet. No real symptom well at least what I'm not used to from trying in the past lol. I'm not really cramping as much as I have in the past months, I have an increased food intake with major peanut butter issues lol. But I'm going to go to bed now I'm exhausted nothing new there.


----------



## sweetpea417

Awwww I just noticed that Bex's baby is now the size of a sweetpea :blush:

Hehehehehehe


----------



## rmsh1

They sure grow fast at this stage! I just hope I really do have a sweetpea in there! Will find out on Thursday....


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at ur scan Thursday keep us posted! Also don't stress if they don't see anything sometimes that early they won't.

Af started today. Looking forward to a better chance this cycle.


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry AF came Rachel :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry Rachel :(


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm half tempted to take the clear blue digi pregnancy test.... Going nuts


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Took the Clear Blue Digi, after holding my pee for 5 hours and downing a 20oz coke, 2 1/2 32oz of pink lemonade and a 32oz of sweet ice tea, it said not pregnant, but I see a second line trying to form on the test itself. But I am only 7DPO. We are going to get First Response in about a week and see if the 2nd line pops on those since I do not like Clear blue. Maybe I had to much liquid in my system for it to show a positive this early hell I don't know. But I will not get another test until at least Friday.


----------



## libbyam2003

I haven't even ovulated, I don't think? And I want to test, ha ha. I was feeling some cramping in my lower right near my hip bone last night in bed. FF was saying I'd ovulate sometime Mon-Wed, starting today at CD 12. Does anyone ovulate at day 11? And is that even ovulation pains? No idea because didn't have them or didn't pay attention when I was on the pill. And don't feel it again today. Guess I will try to check my cm today... not really sure what's going on with cm.


----------



## sweetpea417

CD 8 here for me. Nothing new to report


----------



## Rachel789

CD 2 and nothing to report really either. I have my appt with the new RE tomorrow so I will let you all know how that turns out. 

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Hausfrau

What usually happens at your first appointment? Will they just gather history and send you for blood work?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> CD 8 here for me. Nothing new to report

I'm 9 or 10dpo tryng my best to wait it out lol


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck haus!!

We will likely just discuss treatment options and they will probably do some bloodwork that day. Then I will have to schedule the HSG and DH will have to do an SA.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Today is 7 DPO and almost 40 minutes before 8 DPO, I started cramping really badly today, feels like AF is about to start. My DF wants to take me to the ER but since the dollar store test came up negative they aren't going to detect anything. I tried to drink a colorado bulldog today which is an alcoholic drink. It has Kahlua and Vodka with milk and coke. It's one of my favorite drinks which I normally down within like 10 minutes of it being made. I told my mom to put a little bit of alcohol in it because I had to drive later, when she brought it to me and I took a sip OMG I thought she poured the whole bottle of kahlua and vodka into the glass, I almost threw up from it being so strong!! I am gassy and bloated and I'm in so much pain it is doubling me over. Oh holy hells on wheels, it freakin hurts!!! UGH!!!


----------



## libbyam2003

LbkMom4Life,
How are you feeling today?? And I might need to try that drink if I don't get my bfp this month!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well I went to bed finally at 4am and it is now almost 9am. I cried 4 times last night for no reason. I woke up nauseated and DF fixed cinnamon rolls for the kids for breakfast and I almost lost my stomach. I really don't feel good and my bbs feel like someone has the jaws of life breaking them apart.


----------



## Hausfrau

Lbk, test again! :dust:

Rachel, how was your appointment?? 

Sweetpea & horsey what's new??? Hope you had fun camping horsey! :)

Ugh ladies I am feelng nastyyyy. Been feeling off since 6dpo, had a break from it and now the feeling is back. It's more then likely nothing - could actually be from the heat we've had lately. I don't have nausea at least! I have no other real 'symptoms' to report. 

Also guys think of my fur baby, we're at the vet right now because she was throwing up constantly :( She's had a blood draw and a full exam and we're just waiting on the blood results.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I fell back to sleep at 9am-12pm. I took another dollar general pregnancy test and it is also neg. My ankles are swollenish and I just changed into actual cloths and took off my sports bra and my boobs bounced and OMG I nearly cried due to the pain. If I'm not pregnant this month I'm going to go to the doctor to find out why my body is tripping out so damn badly.


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-I hope that off feeling you are having is a good sign! I also hope your fur baby is ok :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Just got back from my appt. Good and bad news...Good news is I love this dr. and he is so thorough, like night and day from that last RE I saw. The bad news is I won't be on a medicated cycle again probably until October. He wants to run a lot of tests and get to the bottom of why my cycles are screwed up. He wants to fix that problem then tackle the whole getting pregnant thing. I am so impatient so the thought of having to wait that long kills me 

I am going to the lab tomorrow morning to get bloodwork done for a ton of different things including: FSH, Estradiol, Anti mullerian hormone, TSH, prolactin, testosterone, insulin, hemoglobin, glucose tolerance, rubella antibodies. I can't wait to get the results for all of that! DH scheduled his SA for a week from today. Also I am hoping to schedule a test called saline infusion sonogram between day 4 and 11 this cycle if there is an opening. He wants to do all of that first then if all is clear he wants to do the HSG next cycle. I asked if I could at least get started next cycle on some meds while I get the HSG done and he said no because on the HSG cycle because of all the irritation there is a higher risk of miscarraige. I never heard of that but whatever I guess I will trust him. I am happy with all the tests he is performing and how thorough he is but I really won't have a realistic chance to get pregnant again until October at the earliest and that makes me sad :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel :hugs: I am seriously thinking about taking a TTC break for this month. I have all my tests and fertilitea this month but I think DH and I are going to NTNP this month. I think I'll just keep temping and that is all. I feel like maybe I'm waaaay too focused on it happening and maybe it's the reason I haven't conceived yet. It's our 8th month this month. 

Don't worry I'll still be checking in on all you ladies of course though but I def feel like kickin back, having some drinks and just trying to take it easy for awhile.


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea I think I am going to do the same this cycle and maybe next as well. I have to focus on other things so I don't lose my mind in the meantime. I will probably still temp starting around CD 14 but I'm taking a break now. As for coming on here I still will but I am going to try to cut back for a bit and focus on other things.


----------



## horseypants

i'm sad to see you two go, even if partially for a little while. if it does the trick and you get accidentally prego, you better come tell us first. don't go! :cry:

meanwhile, i will be being overly dramatic, crying over every little thing and trying to :sex: it up. cd 9 for me and i'm hoping my cycle is getting shorter again. i saw a pregnant lady at the bakery this morning, and a daddy with a baby strapped to his tummy. curses i want one or two. i've taken to praying that my OH will get a great job in some godforsaken little town and i will get to live the dream: barefoot and pregnant. the fact that this has been so hard makes it ok for me to indulge in utter fantasy.

i'm back at work for the first day after glamping (the so called glamorous camping).

OH MY GOSH I GOT A TICK

and had to go get this hot doctor take it out yesterday lol he was colombian.

i saw my xboyfriend yesterday randomly walking down the street in san francisco and got to tell him im engaged now

lkbkmom, keep spilling it i love your posts. 

rachel, thank goodness the doc is thorough. what a long road this is : ( at least you are going about it all the right way, with all bases covered. you are going to be in tip top prego shape here before you know it. and then the crazy thing (i bet) is when you get prego, that time will fly by and your life will change permanently forever. i'm sure there is no way around the fact that you will look back once in a while when you have time to breathe and long for these lazier days.

sweetpea, :cry:

haus, what's the update on you? how is our kitty kat? ....going to stalk ur chart. who else is going to be in the 2ww wait with me in the second half of august?

one more thing about me, i'm doing a little bit of that strenuous early morning schedule here and there throughout the summer. my next early wake up days are friday and monday, so my chart's gonna be useless.. but i'm temping anyway darnit.

oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! new person! xoxoxoxoxoxoxxox let me catch up on my reading. thanks so much for joining us. :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

libbyam, about that drink..... i know, right?! it sounds delicious. i am so going for it asap. lbkmom, how exactly do you make this.... this "colorado bulldog"

are there dangers of milk curdling if you do it wrong? what kind of milk do ya use? do you use ice? we needs to know.


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-I said I will try to cut back try being the keyword :haha: I wil still likely be around, I am just going to try to focus on other things a little more. Normally I obssess on BNB all day reading things and posting because I am home bored and have time. I am still going to pop on liklely once or twice a day during the week but I am going to just check in for updates and try to move on to focusing on other things.

I MAY be in the TWW with you the 2nd half of August if my body cooperates. That will be remained to be seen though. I am on CD 4 and I went to get my bloodwork this morning. They checked a ton of things and they took 7 vials of blood, the most I have ever had drawn at once. The lab tech said it was because they were checking so many things. I had to do the glucose resistance test which took forever. They take your blood first as a baseline and then they have you drink this REALLY sugary drink that has 75 grams of sugar in it, then they put me in a room with a TV and a recliner so I could relax and wait 2 whole hours then they take my blood again to see how my body metabolized the sugars. I scheduled my saline infusion sonogram for Tuesday and DH gets his SA done on Tuesday I hope all the tests come back ok or if something is wrong it is a somewhat easy fix.

horsey sorry to hear you got a tick, yikes! :shock: What you said is so true that one day I will look back and miss the lazier days. I need to really take it in and enjoy it while I can and look at the positive side of not having kids yet :thumbup:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well early this morning I got bored at work and I took an ovulation test with me LOL I've been taking ovulation tests since 5dpo and they have been light and last night it was darker then it has been. I'm hopeful, I'm also trying really really hard not to start using my FRERs until Friday!!! Which is why I have been taking the ovulation tests and cheapos LOL.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/12/000/129/0xSnwXfz36yuiWqf2PUmR8QP1eTCSLfg_lg.jpg (6DPO)
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/23/000/129/BGn1raZ09y1PQNLXi9s9nQl8LBg7UYCI_lg.jpg (7DPO)
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/24/000/129/wLtapQAwSfPYBl4FcHvWlv3XzE2DlmM8_lg.jpg (9DPO)


----------



## horseypants

whoah. the opk is certainly darker.... i have no idea how that works. fingers crossed for you.

rachel ok just you "try* to cut back. you like kitties? i will post more kitties for you :) what else do you like so i can "help" you "cut back"


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I hate blue dyes on preg test and opks but the OPKs pick up both LH hormones and gHC hormones for some odd reason.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I love kitties! Here is a picture I found and it made me laugh so hard I almost peed myself!

https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/4/11/128839298281584071.jpg


----------



## LbkMom4Life

https://wtfcontent.com/img/130201428869.jpg

another one LOL.

https://ilovefunnyanimalpics.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/note-to-self-brakes.jpg

https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/2009/12/18/129056379974501860.jpg

LOL


----------



## LbkMom4Life

https://rubmint.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/8521b_funny-pictures-cat-had-hard-day.jpg

This is me on a day I feel like crap LOL


----------



## Rachel789

Awwww I love those pics LBK!!! Keep em coming :)

And yes horsey, kitty pics will keep me around :haha:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

https://favim.com/orig/201105/22/fashion-funny-hello-kitty-humor-lol-t-shirt-Favim.com-52687.jpg

https://cdnimg.visualizeus.com/thumbs/cc/08/baby,cat,funny,kitty,pajamas,weird-cc0837b4ac2722820034b7cd12cad8da_h.jpg

I used to dress my cats and dogs in baby cloths LOL


----------



## horseypants

zomg!! lbkmom, colorado bulldog achieved!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Good huh horsey?? Lol


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Negative FRER 10dpo. :( starting to give up this time around. Going to wait to take my other two after the 6th when I am due for af. Blah.


----------



## rmsh1

I am still staking you all :haha:

I love kitty pics too!! Post more!


----------



## Rachel789

Hello Titty :rofl:

Sorry to hear about the BFN LBK but its still early!


----------



## rmsh1

This one is going round facebook right now
 



Attached Files:







561228_263028680473696_1241598681_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

Wanna see my uterus? It has a tiny heart beating away inside it :)
 



Attached Files:







6wk3dy020812.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## horseypants

Amazing, wonderful! You must be over the moon.


----------



## rmsh1

It still feels a bit unreal to be honest! I cannot believe it was my uterus I was looking at :) I was just so relieved to know the little heart was beating, I could not see it myself, but made sure I asked him, and he said it was beating


----------



## horseypants

Yay bex! Mind if I call ya bexY? tell the truth. How was OH's bday dinner?


----------



## rmsh1

I am fine with bexY. The only name I dont like much is Beckie :haha:

OH loved his dinner, I did go to a lot of effort. I made baked salmon on couscous with a lovely salad and corn on the cob. Now we are just waiting on my chocolate self-saucing pudding, with ice cream and custard. That was all his request


----------



## horseypants

yum chocolate pudding
what is this "self-saucing" u speak of?
u r actually making custard from scratch?


----------



## Rachel789

Great scan pic Bex!! That dinner sounds yummy and I don't even like salmon.

That cat pic you posted is HILARIOUS :rofl:


----------



## horseypants

rachel whatchyou up to today?


----------



## Rachel789

Just trying to get some work in today :) 

My legs and ass are soooooooo sore from my workout yesterday. My friend and I tried a cross fit class-OMG it was ridiculously hard. I felt like I was going to pass out and I was dizzy and almost puked. That has never happened to me from a workout before, it was crazy!

What are you up to?


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> i'm sad to see you two go, even if partially for a little while. if it does the trick and you get accidentally prego, you better come tell us first. don't go! :cry:
> 
> meanwhile, i will be being overly dramatic, crying over every little thing and trying to :sex: it up. cd 9 for me and i'm hoping my cycle is getting shorter again. i saw a pregnant lady at the bakery this morning, and a daddy with a baby strapped to his tummy. curses i want one or two. i've taken to praying that my OH will get a great job in some godforsaken little town and i will get to live the dream: barefoot and pregnant. the fact that this has been so hard makes it ok for me to indulge in utter fantasy.
> 
> i'm back at work for the first day after glamping (the so called glamorous camping).
> 
> OH MY GOSH I GOT A TICK
> 
> and had to go get this hot doctor take it out yesterday lol he was colombian.
> 
> i saw my xboyfriend yesterday randomly walking down the street in san francisco and got to tell him im engaged now
> 
> lkbkmom, keep spilling it i love your posts.
> 
> rachel, thank goodness the doc is thorough. what a long road this is : ( at least you are going about it all the right way, with all bases covered. you are going to be in tip top prego shape here before you know it. and then the crazy thing (i bet) is when you get prego, that time will fly by and your life will change permanently forever. i'm sure there is no way around the fact that you will look back once in a while when you have time to breathe and long for these lazier days.
> 
> sweetpea, :cry:
> 
> haus, what's the update on you? how is our kitty kat? ....going to stalk ur chart. who else is going to be in the 2ww wait with me in the second half of august?
> 
> one more thing about me, i'm doing a little bit of that strenuous early morning schedule here and there throughout the summer. my next early wake up days are friday and monday, so my chart's gonna be useless.. but i'm temping anyway darnit.
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! new person! xoxoxoxoxoxoxxox let me catch up on my reading. thanks so much for joining us. :hugs:

No real updates from me (loving the kitty pics though guys! Lol). AF should be here on the 3rd or 4th for me - Two days ago I got a BFN on an IC so I'm just waiting for the next cycle.

Horsey my kitty has pancreatitis :( She was given a shot and low fat food and we will hopefully hear from them on Tuesday (Monday is a national holiday). She hasn't thrown up since so I am super happy :)


----------



## horseypants

rachel, i just finished eating an entire wedge of brie. i am deeply regretful right now. 

at work.. sooo sleepy....... 

gotta wake up hellsa early tomorrow for the a.m. shift, then again on monday. 

i'm looking forward to going home, drinking another colorado bulldog and going to bed. im trying to cultivate a positive attitude (yeah right!) avoid stress (u huh, keep talkin) and generally do less and be lazier. it's hard with OH around. living with him is like bootcamp. he demands "productivity." my goal is to be in bed before he gets home!


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey have you ever had brie with fig jam? Ommmmg so yummy!


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> yum chocolate pudding
> what is this "self-saucing" u speak of?
> u r actually making custard from scratch?

Well the pudding has a heap of cocoa and suger sprinkled over it, then two cups of boiling water before it is put in the oven for 35 minutes. So when it comes out, it has a lovely sauce in it! Mmmm And yes I made the custard, but I used custard powder


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Took a equate test lol 11 dpo. But before I got to dip it into the cup the little fresh pack fell into the cup. :-/ I dipped the test anyways I dunno how well I trust the results though, you can barely see the - line and I see a |but cant tell if there is color and neither lines show up well on pictures.


----------



## Hausfrau

CD 1 over here...


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that haus :hugs: How long was this last cycle? It seems like they are back on track? If so thats a good thing, it should only be a matter of time now!


----------



## libbyam2003

Sorry Hausfrau!


----------



## horseypants

haus, i have had the brie with the fig jam yum --- but im never eating brie again. wow i od-ed on it. i promised OH if he came to ikea with me last weekend we would give up eating meat for a month. i love meat and now there's nothing i can eat so that's why i bought bread and cheese for lunch yesterday - ended up eating it for dinner too. i feel like i smell like brie now. like it's coming out of my pores. EWW! pregos, look away!!!!!!!!! dont read this, you will hurl :devil:

seriously though. sorry af got you haus. i love being able to stalk your chart now. with your normal cycle and my wacky cycle, maybe we'll get to 2ww together soon

bex huggles, dont read my brie stuff that i wrote

sweetpea, i miss u

rachel, rwar!! good morning. hugs.

hey yooo lbkmom, clorado bulldog was yum. again.

libbyam! good morning sweets, what's the update on you?


----------



## sweetpea417

I miss you too horsey! I miss all of you!

Looks like i can't stay away too long lol. what's up with you guys?


----------



## libbyam2003

horseypants,

Heya! TWW at the moment... other than that, not much! Just posted in my journal about nearly passing out this morning. Would love if that was a symptom of pregnancy, but too bad it is way too soon for all that!


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey instead of giving up meat, try buying your meat from farmers markets. It's really nice to be able to talk to the farmers and know the animals have had a good life. :) I don't like eating meat (for ethical reasons) but this makes me feel better. When I gave up meat I became pretty anemic, just giving you a heads up because being anemic suckssss.

I'm kinda bummed about AF, but really I shouldn't be surprised she's here. We've never given ttc a real chance (we BD, but my cycles were crazy so who knows if we timed things right??) I'm tempted to call this cycle my first cycle TTC, and everything prior was just NTNP. 

*knock on wood* my cycles seem to be regular again at 31 days, so you're right that we'll probably be in the 2ww together at some point! 

Sweetpea! You were definitely missed!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Sorry to hear that haus :hugs: How long was this last cycle? It seems like they are back on track? If so thats a good thing, it should only be a matter of time now!

I thnk they are finally back on track! :) My Dr did say anemia could have been the cause of my crazy cycles so I'm happy that my iron levels are risng to a normal level again and sorting my cycles out in the process. My last two cycles were 31 days (which is pretty much what they had always been save for when I was severly anemic and they were anywhere from 35 to 60 days lol). When do you get your blood results back?



libbyam2003 said:


> Sorry Hausfrau!

It's okay, I've never really had a good shot this cycle anyways :wacko: Plus since I'm no pregnant I can go on my vacation in January with no worries (I would of been too far along to cruise if I were pregnant) :)

Welcome to the thread btw! :flower:


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex just saw your scan! Amazing isn't it? I am so thrilled for you :) :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well yesterday when I woke up (11dpo) I had a sore throat, still have a sore throat and also feels like I'm getting a cold. Weird considering that its hotter then hell outside here our high today was 106. Ugh I sooooo want to test since this symptom has popped up.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

12dpo slept for 4 1/2 hrs woke up and pondered about going to the bathroom, went to the bathroom poas eyes are still asleep though I saw two lines but after my eyes adjusted there is only 1 line. :( think I'm out.


----------



## Rachel789

LBK-Sorry to hear about the BFN. It still could be too early, your not out until AF shows!

Haus-I am not sure when I will get them back. I have to go see my dr. again on Tuesday to get the saline infusion sonogram. So I am hoping then they can give me the results. That would be almost a week after I gave my blood so I would think they will have them by then?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

AF is due to show Monday.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well AF is suppose to show in 24 hrs, but I had some cramps about 10 minutes ago and went to the bathroom because I had to pee. I worked today an 8hr shift and then went to my soon to be motherinlaws house with two of my kids to see my fiancee and his kids. I played in the pool with the kids and had fun, well as much fun as one can have with a runnyish nose and sore throat haha. But back to my pee break a few minutes ago. I wiped and it was dark but I thought I saw something in the dark so I used the plunger to turn on the light to see it better. There was some pink strechy mucus on the paper, yes I touched it because I wanted to see what it would do. I did wash my hands with soap and water so relax lol. But now I'm not sure if the witch is going to show up early or MAYBE it was implantation. Not going to get my hopes up but I will carry tampons to work with me just incase. I really pray that it isn't the start of AF. That would crush me. :(


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well, I think the witch showed but OMG, talk about nauseous and breast hurting from hell!!! UGH!!! Cramps have died down to a mild pressure bleeding is still a pinkish/redish color, not getting darker, but it did get a bit heavier... I'm still confused on the nausea and breast hurting, cramping I'm used to being throughout the period but it has died down, I don't know wtf is up with this body of mine! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Got a profile picture finally, maybe it will help me!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Went from pinkish/redish to pinkish/brownish. I'm soooo freaking confused. I will update again later.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well still no heavy bleeding, still pinkish/brownish. Cramps are so bad I feel like I'm in labor all over again. I started to count back from when I started TTC and it's not long enough for me to be full term pregnancy even if I didn't know I was pregnant plus the many many test that I have taken over the past few months would have shown positive. I do not want to end up on that show "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant." I would look as ditzy as those people on there. I can understand if it's their first child because everything felt so strange to me when I was pregnant and my OD started to move. I didn't feel my very very first pregnant because I lost him/her when I was 3 1/2 months. But those women that have had children in the past KNOW what a gas bubble is compared to a kicking of a baby. But I will take my other FRER in a few days depending on the situation with my bleeding issue. Ohhh it freakin hurts, if my DF knew how bad this pain was he would be rushing me to the ER. I'm tempted to go to the walk-in clinic at my doctors office tomorrow, but it all depends on the pains when I wake up.


----------



## horseypants

Hey lady, how you doin this morning?


----------



## libbyam2003

How r things today? Did you go to the clinic??


----------



## horseypants

morning libbyam :) how are you doing today? i'm on cd 14 whew! i'm betting i will o anytime between now and cd 20.......


----------



## libbyam2003

morning... I'm good... I don't temp or opk but already o'd last week I believe. TWW. Had 'symptoms' last week, so think I was making myself feel prego. This week, I am assuming I'm not prego after all wknd of not thinking about it. Easier that way... to prepare myself for the testing soon. I am trying to wait until the weekend as AF is due aug 14 or 15. How r u? Monday, wheee...


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! I am CD 15 (still keeping track of temping and all that) but I have slim to none chance this cycle of conceiving. DH and i are ok with that at the moment since we are technically on "a break".

How is everyone today?


----------



## horseypants

i'm a little impatient to o myself. :) work's kicking my butt as usual but i get off early today. trying to decide whether to go out and exhaust myself or take a nap like i should. elise, you should post pics of your pretty hats and other things on this site. there's a section where you can sell buy things i think. do you have an etsy account?


----------



## ashleywalton

Hey ladies...Just wanted to stop in and say hi! I hope you are all hanging in there! I know it can get rough. After 10 months and 1 MC I thought I'd take a break as well and then the next month I was pregnant. I wish TTC was a whole lot easier than it is.

AFM, I'm into my 3rd trimester now, according to most sites, and I am officially wore out all the time. So, I've been taking it as easy as I can. My oldest daughter turned 4 yesterday so here's a pic:


Again, wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah work is slow here... but still anxious to leave, heh. Stomach is full of air so I feel like I need to burp but hasn't helped yet! So I'm feeling like I am about to pop, grr! ha... anyway, two more hours for me! Then headed to get my Siena... and then not sure!

ashley, so cute!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I feel like I got hit by a train that was carrying a bus and an 18 wheeler semi. Still hurt but as long as I don't move I don't notice the pain lol. Bleeding is a brown color. My doula said to POAS in a few days.


----------



## Rachel789

Aww Ashley you have a beautiful family!


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful family pic Ashley!


----------



## horseypants

libbyam, fingers crossed for ya! :dust:

ashleywalton, beautiful! you all are lovely as i imagined and you look adorably prego. that shirt is really cute :) as if your girls weren't too much cute already. how are you feeling? congrats on third tri!

babyfeva, what's the update on you? tell all! any recent scans, guys? i'd love to see them xo


----------



## ashleywalton

Not sure if I posted our 3d scan?


And a picture of my girls cause I just love this picture!


I am really sore everywhere!! My vagina/groin/thighs hurt extremely bad and so my doctor told me not to do anything. So, I'm doing my best to listen. I am starting to feel the 'pressure' feeling when I lift my youngest daughter so I have to try to not do that anymore. The list of can't do's seem to be growing. I have heartburn like crazy! Anyone know of any good remedies for that?


----------



## sweetpea417

Ashley I love all the pics!

Lbkmom I am holdin out hope for you girl...

Horsey where is it that I can post to sell on here? No I don't have an etsy account (yet) but I def want to get on that sometime in the near future. I am still what I consider an intermediate crocheter. Some of the ladies work I've seen is incredible and I just don't have the confidence yet to go big like that. I like selling my stuff locally at the moment and making them for my friends (just cause I really love to do it :)


----------



## babyfeva

Hey horsey. No recent scans but I think I'll be booking a 3D/4D scan at the end of this month or early September. I also want to have some belly pics taken but don't know where yet... How are you?


----------



## Rachel789

Well I had my saline sonogram today and they did not find any abnormalities and said my uterus looked great, so that was good to hear.

Bad news is the dr. did say it looked like I have PCO :( I know people get pregnant with PCO but it is much harder, I am so sick of getting bad news and really just want to quit TTC at this point, my life was so much more simpler before all of this. I am just so sick of disappointment. 

I still havent gotten my bloodwork results back but I will hopefully be able to schedule a follow up appt with my dr. to go over everything and how he wants to proceed.


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Rachel, I am glad everything looks OK, other than PCO. How do they know for sure or is always just a "guessing" thing going via blood results etc?


----------



## Rachel789

My ovaries have a ton of tiny follies and that is a huge indicator of pcos. The more I read about it the more depressed I get. Apprently you have an increased risk of miscarriages on top of the fact that it is tough to get pregnant. Also it can lead to increased risk of heart disease and some other things. I read some experts believe a big factor causing it can be genetics but I don't know anyone in my immediate family with this problem. It also says if you have it there is a 50% chance of passing it down if I have a daughter. Now I don't want to have a girl because I would hate to pass this down :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: I hope it will all be fine. I do have a good friend with PCOS, who only ever ovulated about three times a year. She has two healthy children now, the second of which she concieved by mistake with someone she barely knew. She didn't know she was pregnant til 5 months as she hardly ever had a period anyway so never knew it was missing. I am sure it will happen for you Rachel, I am sorry the road seems so hard


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel, can they give you any meds to make conceiving easier with PCOS? Or do you have to just keep trying? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Well I will need to go on ovulation inducing meds like clomid because I either don't O or O 40+ days into my cycles so the odds of me getting pregnant on my own are slim. The dr. wants to put me on a different drug than clomid though because my lining is too thin. I will be on femara next, I hope that works. I just have a gut feeling though that I have a long frustrating road ahead of me of trial an error until they find the best meds for me, get my lining thick enough, and get me pregnant. Part of me just wants to quit to be honest, I am over all of this crap.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? I am past my O date with no chance this month. We just took it easy and I'm not supposed to be keeping track but I am still temping so I know exactly still what my chances are. Atleast there will be no stress at the end of this cycle worrying about testing. 

DH and I are going camping again in a few weeks. Yay!

What's up with all of you?


----------



## libbyam2003

Morning everyone... I am feeling cramps today like AF is coming... in my lower back, front, and upper legs... but AF is a week away and I don't get AF cramps until the day of... and I'm never this early. I have hope! Funny, because earlier this morning I was feeling all negative when I realized I felt fine. And even earlier this morning, DTD w DH lol because I was unusually in the mood for early hours on a workday!


----------



## horseypants

libbyam :dust:

afm, i am about to o but neither df or i are in the mood!


----------



## libbyam2003

oh man! Of course it works out that way! Grr! Hope that changes! But I get it... we didn't dtd very much this cycle grr! Hoping it was enough.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel I'm sorry :( Did you have any of the typical PCOS symptoms or did your Doctor just suspect it and run extra tests? 


Sweetpea are you in the tww now? 

As for me, I'm pissed at my DH at the moment (feel totally childish about the reason but whatever lol), and I find out my blood results Tuesday (my 3 month update on my thyroid and iron). Reallly hoping everything is okay this time and I'm no longer anemic!


----------



## horseypants

i so want this to be my avatar but i can't use it cause people will think i have a baby. damn i wish i had a baby so this could be my avatar.
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## libbyam2003

Aww that is so funny! USe it! And then change 'other' to 'TTC #1' and no one will wonder! I've seen other ppl with baby pics trying for #1, not unusual!


----------



## horseypants

aww libbyam, i keep seesawing on whether i am really ttc in earnest, i'm so very attached to my "other" status. good idea though and thanks much for the license! how are ya?


----------



## horseypants

Rachel, how are you feeling today? i ran across this book, and thought some of or cycle buddy central ladies might enjoy it. i enjoyed reading the review at least and reading the comments made me feel somewhat less alone in some of the pain ttc creates.

https://jezebel.com/5902610/theres-now-a-pregnancy-how+to-guide-for-type-a-overachievers

There's this comment and a bunch that follow that really lay it out. How when af comes, you wonder, "should I buy the big box of tampons?" And trying to plan one's life or make day to day decisions is suddenly endless torture. Should I buy those jeans? Should I change jobs? Should I eat that sushi? Anyway, here's what this one lady said that hooked me into reading the whole string ... to get you interested in the link.

"Tlachtga
17 Apr 2012 6:27 PM

All I know is I just turned 33, and have been trying to conceive for a year and a half with no luck. And I'm freaking out. I finally got an appointment with my apparently very busy gynecologist for this Thursday, only to have my now-erratic period to show up, which means I'm going to go in there and not get a full exam like I wanted to, and who knows how long till I can get another appointment without my fucking period showing up out of nowhere again? I've already had to cancel twice because of how erratic it's been the last two months, after years of regularity, even after I went off the pill.

Seriously, every time I get my period now, I cry because it means I'm still not pregnant. And I don't have thousands of dollars for embryo implantation or whatever.

So if this book can tell me how to get pregnant, I'm fucking buying it. Make fun of my all you want, laugh at those of us freaking out about fertility, but when it IS something you want, and you can't seem to get there, IT FUCKING HURTS."

I want R-cubed to have babies. Rachel, Rebecca, Rosy...... haus and sweetpea and all you ladies. Bex has a jump on us, but don't freaking give up hope. These are obstacles we're suffering and it isn't the end.


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus I am like 4 dpo or something like that. We didn't dtd even close to ovulation this cycle so I'm not even sweating it


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea are you going to NTNP? I can't lose a TTC buddy! Don't make me come to Alaska! Lol :)

I'm slacking biggg time with charting! The past few days I've had things distract me from taking my temp and it's frustrating as hell lol. I'm gonna temp tomorrow (.....hopefully lol)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

There is hope. Just got my BFP 6 days short of two months since I got told i'd suffered a MMC. Stay strong ladies x


----------



## libbyam2003

Congrats!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay baby_dreams! Throwing lots of love your way and hoping it's a sticky bean for you!

Haus- I am not sure at this point. DH and I are really tired of TTC at this point. We are not giving up- but we are on a break for right now. Atleast this month and maybe next month. We are playing it by ear. And NTNP. 

p.s. I would love you to come to Alaska ;)


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats baby dreams!! :)

Haus-The only symptom I really had was irregular periods. I havent gotten my blood results back, I have to wait until I meet with the dr. again on Thursday to discuss that.

I hope everyone else is doing well. I am just trying to stay off bnb a little more than normal but I am still around. I really need to relax for the first time since I have been TTC, I am so sick of this whole process. I have my follow up appt with the RE Thursday afternoon to get my bloodwork results and DH's SA. I hope everything is as good as it can be. I am on CD 16 but not really expecting to O, I will likely have to take progesterone soon to end this cycle. I started temping again so I can see if I O and if no temp rise by CD 30ish I will start the progesterone. I have a few OPKs left but I am not sure yet if I will even bother with them this cycle because I don't want to waste them.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, thanks for the update. do what you gotta do. i'm thinking of ya regardless of where you're at.

haus, i've been slacking on the temping too, as you can tell by my chart.

sweetpea, i'm tryign to convince OH we need to go camping again. i'm thinking about buying a tent from... walmart! where'd you get yours?

ZOMG baby dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: congratulations!

libbyam, how goes it?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks Rachel, thanks Horsey xx


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea don't tempt me! DH and I love to travel and I have been trying to get to Alaska for years :) Horsey I will of course still stalk you when I'm in the Bay area lol I'm not crazy I promise! :) :rofl: Sometimes you need a break from ttc though I know, still sendng you tons of :dust:! :)

Horsey at least you have temps recorded lol I have nothing lol. I was ready to temp today, but was woken up when my cat jumped on the bed and meowed right in my face lol DH and I burst out laughing and at that point I knew my temp wouldn't be accurate (....right?)

Rachel, I'm sorry ttc is so hard right now. DH works with a lady with severe (that's how she explained it anyways) PCOS who is currently pregnant. It's easy to give examples and say it will happen but I hope you and your doc can sort things out and you get your :bfp: :)

As for me I'm counting this cycle as our first ttc cycle. We were ttc in the past but with my previous irregular cycles and not really tryng as much as we could (or really even knowing the best days) it just makes sense to count this as cycle 1...


----------



## horseypants

i'm pretty sure i o-ed. my dear fiance keeps making me cry. work sucks. same ol'.


----------



## libbyam2003

Awww what'd the fiance do? Nothing but still mad? Then, yep, hormones, ha! Work DOES suck... why's it sucking atm? Mine, because I'm AT work. Lol.


----------



## horseypants

:) i was cute and got dressed up to meet OH for dinner yesterday. then when i told him our plans, he wanted to go work out instead and then stopped answering my crazy number of text messages and phone calls. i swear, i am such a mess in this relationship and it really makes me question taking this path. we just got engaged, i wanna have a baby with him... on the other hand, the guys i got along so well with before were all potheads and losers. as far as work, i'm here super early and everything's going wrong and i also can't stand this one coworker - it's only us two in here right now and he's so arrogant and self important i wanna slap a mother.


----------



## libbyam2003

Think you are 2 hours earlier than me, so 636am maybe? Yeah I start work at 630. Early! Too early to be dealing with pricks!

So he went to work out before dinner and you were texting/calling while he was there? Or he was ignoring you and hadn't gone to the gym yet? Yeah, insecurity is the pits! Well, he's chosen to be with you. And wants a baby with you. And is planning to marry you. So that says a lot! Seems like relationships sometimes change where one person has more 'power' than the other, then reverses. Whenever I'm feeling insecure, it's usually because my DH has the 'power'... like when he knows I'm fertile and trying to get him into bed, he suddenly is tired more often and I have to pursue and I start to feel insecure even though he's constantly telling me how much he loves me yada yada yada. But then if he was all over me all the time and following me around like a puppy dog, I'd be like eww go away! Ha. They can't win. Sorry you are having a rough time with it. MAybe it'll get better after hormones calm down. Or maybe its not hormones and he needs to do something sweet... if only they could read our minds... I know DH never realizes when I'm wanting him to buy flowers or give me a hug unless I tell him and where's the romance in that???


----------



## horseypants

libyyam - you got it exactly. -couldn't have said it better :) thanks for understanding.


----------



## libbyam2003

aww, ur welcome!


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning! Just popped in to say hi and I miss you ladies...


----------



## nexis

I'm cd 102. Last cycle was 167, before that was 60. I was on bcp for 5 years, recently diagnosed pcos, currently taking metformin.


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome nexis! I found recently during an ultrasound I have the classic PCO by looking at my ovaries. I had extensive bloodwork done and will get the results Thursday when I meet with my dr. I am wondering if they will put me on metformin. I heard it can cause nasty side effects, how are you feeling on it? Are you going to take any ovulation inducing meds like clomid?


----------



## Rachel789

Hi sweetpea! I miss you and everyone else as well. I am just trying to keep from losing my mind and I am expecting not to O this cycle. Whenever I expect it to happen and take opks daily and it doesnt happen I get really upset and frustrated. I am trying to avoid anymore disappointment. I will still try to BD every other day in case I do O. I noticed a lot of cm today some of it appeared to be ewcm. Not getting my hopes up that it means anything though because this happened to me many times during natural cycle and I either didn't o at all or it took a long time until I did.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel I miss you too! All of you girls- I kind of feel like I've been away... Sending peace for your thoughts


----------



## nexis

Rachel789 said:


> Welcome nexis! I found recently during an ultrasound I have the classic PCO by looking at my ovaries. I had extensive bloodwork done and will get the results Thursday when I meet with my dr. I am wondering if they will put me on metformin. I heard it can cause nasty side effects, how are you feeling on it? Are you going to take any ovulation inducing meds like clomid?

Hi, I've not had any bad side effects with metformin so far. I started on 500mg for two weeks then 1000mg from then on. The only side effect I've had is that my appetite has taken a nose dive, which isn't really a bad thing as I do really need to lose weight. I was supposed to go back to the hospital on 24th of this month but it's been rearranged for 19th october. I'm hoping they will maybe up the dosage or talk some more about clomid maybe. I'm not taking anything to induce ovulation at the moment but I hope they will give me something :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Rachel I miss you too! All of you girls- I kind of feel like I've been away... Sending peace for your thoughts

Where have you been?? Even if you're NTNP you can still chatt with us! :)




This thread is getting quiet again ladies!


----------



## Hausfrau

Welcome nexis!


----------



## horseypants

welcome, nexxis! :friends:

i thought i was going to be 2dpo today but my temp didn't go up. i think it's cause i woke up early though. one more day of this horrible schedule. it was kinda nice waking up at home without a man this morning. when i woke up wretched early, i didn't have to tiptoe around. -made myself a proper breakfast and had a good discussion with the cat and dog before dragging my a$$ to work.


----------



## libbyam2003

hey all... :bfn: today... AF still not here but not late until Thurs evening since she always comes morning or midday.. so I'll hope for :bfp: on Friday! But with bfns this late in the game, assuming that means I'm out... esp since I think I'm 14dpo as of this evening. Still waiting...


----------



## horseypants

libbyam, sorry to hear that. thanks for the report, but i'll hold out hope for you. i am to be dissuaded b y no one but the witch herself.

gmornin sweetpea xo


----------



## libbyam2003

well only 13 dpo actually. but yeah no AF so can't really say i'm out yet!


----------



## sweetpea417

Goodmorning Horsey! Ladies! Welcome Nexis! Libbyam sorry about the bfn :( There is still hope for you though :)

Haus- life has just been hectic lately. Lots of family issues and work issues  I feel like I am caught up in the whirlwind of it all. Plus, I've had a couple hat orders that I am trying to knock out (my only peaceful time;)

I'm not gone I promise! Just lurking a bit...


----------



## sweetpea417

And what is up with my temp today? hmmmm....


----------



## horseypants

not to mess with ya, ntnp, but it looks like a classic implantation dip, no?


----------



## libbyam2003

The timing would be right!


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh guys totally gutted :(


----------



## libbyam2003

Hausfrau said:


> Ugh guys totally gutted :(

what happened?


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus what's wrong? :(


----------



## horseypants

haus, what happened? you are about to o.... if you're anything like me, you are mad at OH for being a dufus?


----------



## sweetpea417

@horsey lmao! I think we all understand that concept :)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus whats wrong? I hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Actually horsey the days before AF shows is when he knows to tread lightly lol. Around o he's okay lol :)

I got my thyroid results Tuesday and they have been buggng me ever since. The first blood draw had my tsh level at 4.3 and the most recent one was 7.2! Google (I know, I know....lol) says a normal level of tsh is required to carry a pregnancy/conceive easier. Normal levels (what my doc uses anyways) are between .30-4 ~ I'm havng them tested again in 3 months and going from there...


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that Haus :hugs: my thyroid level fluctuates too over the past year I have seen it low as 1.76 and as high as 3.1. My Dr said 3.1 is borderline too high. I just had it tested again so I am waiting on the results from that. Are u on thyroid meds?


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Sorry to hear that Haus :hugs: my thyroid level fluctuates too over the past year I have seen it low as 1.76 and as high as 3.1. My Dr said 3.1 is borderline too high. I just had it tested again so I am waiting on the results from that. Are u on thyroid meds?

I'm not on any meds yet, he wants me to have another draw so he can see what those levels are first. I'm really glad he hasn't just handed me a perscription after the second draw (I really only take meds if I absolutly have to lol). Are you taking anything?


----------



## Rachel789

Hausfrau said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Haus :hugs: my thyroid level fluctuates too over the past year I have seen it low as 1.76 and as high as 3.1. My Dr said 3.1 is borderline too high. I just had it tested again so I am waiting on the results from that. Are u on thyroid meds?
> 
> I'm not on any meds yet, he wants me to have another draw so he can see what those levels are first. I'm really glad he hasn't just handed me a perscription after the second draw (I really only take meds if I absolutly have to lol). Are you taking anything?Click to expand...

Nope my levels actually were normal the past two draws. I just got my latest results back today and it was 1.37 which is the lowest it has been in one year.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I just came back from my dr. appt and got all of my results. I do have PCOS but I don't have insulin resistance. I do have slightly higher estrogen and testosterone levels than they like to see and he said the higher testosterone levels are due to my cystic ovaries. There really isnt anything they can do about my testosterone levels but he said as long as he can get me ovulating I will have just as good of a chance as anyone else. He seemed confident that over a course of trying 3-4 IUIs if I ovulate everytime I will have an 80% chance of getting pregnant! Now staying pregnant is the next challenge because people with PCOS are known to have higher miscarriage rates :( So I will have to take caution to not get too excited even if I do fall pregnant unfortunately. DH's SA came back GREAT! :happydance: So overall the news was as good as it could be, I am nervous about the increased risk of miscarraige but at least I know there is a chance for me to get pregnant.

He did an ultrasound while I was there and he saw the corpus luteum and said I likely ovulated recently :happydance: So it appears based on my temp rise today I o'ed yesterday. And my lining was actually nice and thick for once at 11mm! So I finally feel like for the first time in a year I have a chance at getting pregnant and if I don't I have things to look forward to. If I don't get pregnant this cycle he wants me to do the HSG next cycle and then if all is clear the following cycle we will start the IUI and femara. I hope I can just be pregnant now and avoid spending all that money though!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Rachel! Great news I hope you caught the eggie this time :)haus I am sorry to hear about your thyroid levels lady! But hopefully they can get under control so you can get good and preggo soon!

Afm I am in limbo.. Might try again next cycle, but DH and I are enjoying our break for the moment...


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks Sweetpea! You have to do what is best for you, if you need more time take it :)


----------



## rmsh1

Great news about ovulating on your own Rachel. FX you have caught that egg this cycle

Sorry about your thyroid Haus :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah I don't feel like I need more time to prepare for a baby- I am just mentally drained (as I'm sure all of you are) : /


----------



## horseypants

Haus, sorry to hear about the thyroid tests not coming back at normal levels. I hear it's relatively easy to get them under control. It sounds like there's a good chance they 'll be a bit better the next time you get blood drawn. I didn't realize they fluctuate as much as they do before now.

Rachel, :dust:
I don't want to jinx this cycle for you cause like u say chances are good but I can't help but point out the last few ladies I heard of having hsgs got pregnant the cycle after (or did they mean the same cycle - I will check unless u get a pos pg test first)

Sweetpea, hugs sweety. I know there's nothing I can say really. Real talk you have the perfect family and perfect setup for another Lo from my perspective. 

Me - I told my uncle about my miscarriage today and also secretly tripped out tricking myself into thinking I'm pg again. I am hopeful. That is my story and I am sticking to it.

Rmsh1 thank goodness for you and your little bean to give me hope as we cheer u on. I want to hear how you are feeling.


----------



## rmsh1

I am feeling a little sick, but nothing too major. We have had some other dramas lately which have taken my mind far away from being pg. I still have super sore bbs, and a little nausea, but that is all. I ws a bit scared that the stress we have been under might be a bad thing, but it is one of those things I could do nothing about. 

Two months til we leave the UK for good!


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-Sorry to hear about the drama in your life and that you are feeling sick. :hugs:

Horsey-Your chart is looking great so far! I really hope this is it for you :) I heard the same about being really fertile after the HSG. My dr. told me the three cycles following it you are extra fertile. I would like to feel hopeful for my current cycle but that nagging feeling in the back of my mind is thinking I am not pregnant again. I guess it is normal to feel that way after you have been seeing nothing but BFNs for a year :( At least I have things to look forward to that will improve my chances :thumbup: I am nervous for the HSG though, I hear its painful :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Evening ladies! 

What's everyone up to these days? Any :bfp: to report? 

I'm going out of my mind here trying to compensate my brain with stuff other than TTC. It's amazing how much time and energy I put into it and I don't even realize it. I may be ready to try this next cycle as DH and I have another camping trip next weekend (not even sure it's close to my O time though so maybe we'll just get lucky ;)

So to keep myself busy, I've been crocheting up a storm. My new favorite? Sandals lol. Ironic, eh? since I live in AK and all
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-24.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-those are so cool!! I wish I was creative and talented like that :)


----------



## sweetpea417

CD 1 for me


----------



## libbyam2003

ugh sorry AF got you, sweetpea417!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF got you, will you be TTC this cycle?

This thread is so quiet, where is everyone? :(


----------



## libbyam2003

Think most people have started new cycle... I am still waiting... still bfns at 5-6 days late! You??


----------



## horseypants

I'm depressed so I shuddup for a while. I'm doing that messed up thing where every five minutes I think I must be pregnant/will never ever have children. I've been poas like a lunatic. All BFN. It's still early so yay, I get to torture myself for another full week. And I feel unsure that I ovulated at all. The worst part is squinting at the lines. But I can't help it. I'm addicted. Have you ever seen Requeim For A Dream and everytime they do heroin, there's that neato audio/video sequence where they're getting their hit ready? It sounds like paper tearing and such. Well that's me, sitting on the pot every morning and afternoon. My moods are so effected by my addiction that I randomly almost tore a woman I work with a new one cause she was getting on my case.

I'm looking forward to Thursday night, when I'll be taking a little road trip. OH is interviewing for a job in buttfuck. I hope to move there someday and be barefoot pregnant and poor, in 104 degree heat with too many grimy children running around, making a mess and screaming all loud that they want more sugary snax.

I tried to talk to my sister about maid of honor stuff and planning the wedding. She was about as nice as she ever is, which is not very nice at all, and I wonder if I really want to force us to try to live the dream. Maybe I should just admit shit sucks and give the fuck in.

HAHA! Wow I feel better.

All that said, I guess my chart looks good. But all the twinges I felt last week were probably my poor injured uterus post d&c, trying to repair itself. ...I wanted to say "trying in vain" but then decided that might sound dramatic.


HAHAHAHHAHAHA you guys, i found a clip from requeim for a dream. This is me poas, but i'm immediately squinting then tortured and needing another fix. (less dancing, more regret) LOL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEWgk0_zTQQ&feature=fvwrel


----------



## libbyam2003

Ah poas addictions all around! I only test once a day, sometimes skip a day... then DH will say oh hey take a test NOW and it'll be like 5 pm. So I do. Just to get bummed yet AGAIN in the same day. I need to mute him! Only tested once today so far. Starting to think my ICs are broken, ha.


----------



## Rachel789

Libby-Wow you are really late! Are you going to see a dr? How do you know your O day, opks? Do you temp? Good luck I hope you are pregnant and it just isnt showing up. Any symptoms?

Horsey- :hugs: It is so good to see you are still around. I totally understand staying away when you are feeling down, I do the same. Your chart looks amazing! I think you have a great chance :)

If you want to be barefoot and pregnant in 104 degree heat there are plenty of places in florida where that is perfectly acceptable :haha:


----------



## horseypants

Rachel, what's the update with you? xo


----------



## libbyam2003

I don't know my o day for sure... no temping or opk yet... I had a half day of bad cramping couple days after I thought it'd happen, so thinking I am 19dpo. But not very scientific!

And yup I notice I am quieter on here when I'm feeling more pessimistic. Partly because I don't want to be a downer!


----------



## Rachel789

Nothing really to update for me. 6 dpo no symptoms as usual. Just waiting out this TWW and time is dragging. If my temps look ok 13 dpo I will likely test then which is one week from today. I am not a POAS addict like you horsey :) I prefer to not see BFNs after seeing them for a year.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, i so hope it's your turn!!!!!!!!!!! yor charts always look SO GOOD - this one's the best yet


----------



## Rachel789

Ugh I know my charts are always such a tease :dohh: I am tempted to stop temping now so I don't torture myself but during the TWW I am an addict for temping instead of POAS. Gotta be an addict for something right? :haha:


----------



## horseypants

yes they are! yes you do! hehe.

Not to one up you, but i took my temp 3 times this morning. and each time i write down for instance that it was 97.11 at 6.41am and then 97.45 at 7.30am and then.... you get the picture. I tend to have higher temps later in the morning, so after OH wakes me up a million times and i finally get one that I like, (ie 97.90) I decide I'll keep it and wake up. Despite this, I'm not addicted to the temping - that's your addiction. I can stop whenever I want to. :devil:

I am so grumpy today. PG sign?

Sweetpea, i love love your sandals, especially the colors and texture on our internet page.


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: you are too funny with the taking your temp until you see one you like. I used to take mine a couple times when I would wake up a lot which is often during the TWW but it just drove me nuts and confused me so I decided from here on out only one temp to be take and I try my best to take it within an hour of my normal time.

This TWW is really dragging on. I would love to think I have a shot at being pregnant because how perfect would that be to get pregnant before I have to get the painful HSG test and spend possibly thousands of dollars on IUI cycles. Come onnnnn ONE TIME let me be pregnant!!!! Arggggg, its been one damn year of nothing but BFNs, I don't think its too much to ask. I know DH's :spermy: are amazing, I had a nice cushy lining this cycle and decent BD'ing timing with some ewcm. There is no reason for it not to happen. :growlmad:

I am so hopeful but honestly I feel no symptoms and feel the same as I do every other lame ass BFN cycle, after a year of this I know when it won't happen so I am thinking it didn't again. :(


----------



## horseypants

gr! seriously! you, haus and sweetpea next!

are you doing a natural cycle after the hsg? i see you have the iui scheduled for october..... i have a friend who is pg with twins - ivf.... she got pg right after i mc-ed and the babies are already all bouncing around and something like 10 weeks. time is flying. that's the thing i guess, once you do get pg and make it to the 12 week mark, it looks from my perspective at least that time flies! rmsh1 what fruit are you....... going to look......................... baby dreams is back in pregoland too.... and kristina karma, (haus and my first connection) she must have already had her baby......


----------



## Rachel789

My dr doesnt want me to take meds the HSG cycle. He says it can increase the risk of MC if you have complications due to the HSG such as infection. So I think he doesn't want us to waste money on an IUI cycle and then have to cancel it if I had issues. 

I ovulated this cycle which was my first cycle post clomid but I think I only o'ed because I still had clomid in my system. I do not have faith that I will O next cycle. I hear you are REALLY fertile after an HSG so I really want to take advantage of that and have a chance at o'ing next cycle. So I am considering trying soy next cycle to ensure I o. Of course if I have any issues with the HSG I will just not try that cycle but I will have the HSG around CD6-8ish so I should know before I O if I had any issues with it like an infection. I am still not 100% sure yet what I will do I am going back and forth with trying a natural cycle and taking the soy. :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi girls. Boring cycle day 2 here. Horsey, I have seen Requiem for a Dream and disturbingly like it. It was one of 5 DVDs DH and I owned when we lived on Maui and were broke as f$ck and I was barefoot and preggo... Sounds like your story a lil bit lol! It happened exactly that way too except DH was hurt from a really bad accident (almost died) and I was stressed out like you wouldn't believe. 

It's funny how the world works and I always like to remind myself that things all happen the way they are supposed to or are gonna (that's what I believe anyways) and the reason we aren't all preggo yet is because it's not the right time for it. In my experience, pregnancy usually pops up at a very inconvenient time in life (hehe or that's how it always seems anyway lol).


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry I have been away, far too much going on

I have an olive inside me now! Booking in appointment on Sept 6th, and hopefully my 12 week scan the week after that


----------



## libbyam2003

CD2...


----------



## sweetpea417

Libby :hugs: 

Bex! Good to hear from you! Awwww an olive now huh? So happy for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-It is great to hear from you! Yay for olive baby :happydance:

Libby- :hugs: Sorry AF showed :(


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, thank goodness things turned out the way they did. what a scary time it must have been, and yet, those times fill ya with nostalgia looking back.

when i look back on the last ten years, i wonder what i have to show for it and wish i hadnt ruled out getting knocked up young.

i'm sort of energetic and fun (mood for the last two days or so) but underneath i'm on the verge. being obsessed with testing and temping upon waking is making it so all my secret thoughts are desperate baby wanting ones and it's like im keeping myself busy and cheery on the outside compulsively cause if i really stop to think, i'll feel like such a failure. yesterday i worked non stop, first at work and then at home, and then still couldnt sleep once i finally slowed down for the first time and went to bed. i was so sure i'd be prego again soon and now im thinking the second time might have been a fluke cause i was accidentally drinking a bunch of st john's wort tea (it looked like normal chai) a month before o, and the stuff thins your blood. i remember the cycle before my bfp, there were no clots to speak of in af. 

this cycle, ive been doing no vitamins and no pills of any kind.

next time, im gonna load up on the vitamins and maybe even take aspirin all the way through. maybe my lining is too goopy and im having an implanation problem? which could be the reason for the chemical before too? bah. it'a ll bs psuedo science. i'm really just wanting to be pg. so many people have already had their first child since my first mc and i still cant be happy for the ones from my real life. 

i'm about to come up against my tentative wedding date too and though i want to keep trying, i'm scared that after a bfp, the problem is im not confident it will stick past 10 weeks, so i dont want to get pregnant say 3-4 months before my wedding and 1) not have lost any weight 2) not be pregnant 3) be undergoing a gory tragedy and be sad inside. i would feel so cursed, basically like ive been feeling for the last year.

i know what i gotta do is stop wanting it so bad. isnt that the catch 22.

libby, im sorry af showed :hug:

rachel, how's it shakin' today? how do you feel? any booby prickles yet?

haus, where in the world are ya?

rmsh1 - i've been keeping up on your trials and tribulations in your journal. you sound like such a prego, im so happy for ya. your situation proves what sweetpea is saying - that pregnancies tend to happen simultaneously with other significant life challenges. someday you will look back on how your little family bloomed amidst chaos! good luck on the house and the job stuff. take care of yourself as much as you can and please find a way to carve out time and space for rest. we love ya and your lo! (that's little olive) <3 next stop, prune, right?


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-My RE told me to take one baby asprin daily. He said he helps thin the blood out and increase blood flow to the uterus, so you might as well give it a try it can't hurt!

No symptoms here as usual. :( I got my progesterone level results back today and it was only 7.4 which is pretty low. I think they like to see at least 10. Progesterone peaks at 7 dpo and I had it done first thing in the morning 5 dpo so I am hoping that is why it was low but I really don't know how much of a difference a couple days would make for the level :shrug: That is probably why I never get any symptoms in the TWW, because my progesterone levels suck. Ugh..its always something ruining my chances. I think I am out yet again this cycle.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, i thought progesterone makes your temp go up and your rises have been really good. i am surprised. when you do iui, they are going to give you stuff to take right? good that you are getting to the bottom of things.

THANKS for the license to take the aspirin. i heard some of the baby aspirin are coated and others not? -that you should take the uncoated ones? anyway, for next cycle, im just gonna take one a day of the baby variety. tell me if you learn anything more about the subject :).


----------



## Rachel789

The dr. told me to take the ones that are 81 mg and they are chewable, orange flavored :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

I have irregular cycles that vary month to month. Currently on CD8 with 36 day cycle


----------



## sweetpea417

:)


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> Libby :hugs:
> 
> Bex! Good to hear from you! Awwww an olive now huh? So happy for you :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks :hugs:



Rachel789 said:


> Bex-It is great to hear from you! Yay for olive baby :happydance:
> 
> Libby- :hugs: Sorry AF showed :(

I do have a confession.... I still have horrible negative thoughts that although my bean is supposed to be the size of an olive, I have horrible thoughts go through my mind that my bean could have stopped growing. I know it is paranoia, but it happens. I know everything is most likely fine, but these thoughts sneak in




horseypants said:


> sweetpea, thank goodness things turned out the way they did. what a scary time it must have been, and yet, those times fill ya with nostalgia looking back.
> 
> when i look back on the last ten years, i wonder what i have to show for it and wish i hadnt ruled out getting knocked up young.
> 
> i'm sort of energetic and fun (mood for the last two days or so) but underneath i'm on the verge. being obsessed with testing and temping upon waking is making it so all my secret thoughts are desperate baby wanting ones and it's like im keeping myself busy and cheery on the outside compulsively cause if i really stop to think, i'll feel like such a failure. yesterday i worked non stop, first at work and then at home, and then still couldnt sleep once i finally slowed down for the first time and went to bed. i was so sure i'd be prego again soon and now im thinking the second time might have been a fluke cause i was accidentally drinking a bunch of st john's wort tea (it looked like normal chai) a month before o, and the stuff thins your blood. i remember the cycle before my bfp, there were no clots to speak of in af.
> 
> this cycle, ive been doing no vitamins and no pills of any kind.
> 
> next time, im gonna load up on the vitamins and maybe even take aspirin all the way through. maybe my lining is too goopy and im having an implanation problem? which could be the reason for the chemical before too? bah. it'a ll bs psuedo science. i'm really just wanting to be pg. so many people have already had their first child since my first mc and i still cant be happy for the ones from my real life.
> 
> i'm about to come up against my tentative wedding date too and though i want to keep trying, i'm scared that after a bfp, the problem is im not confident it will stick past 10 weeks, so i dont want to get pregnant say 3-4 months before my wedding and 1) not have lost any weight 2) not be pregnant 3) be undergoing a gory tragedy and be sad inside. i would feel so cursed, basically like ive been feeling for the last year.
> 
> i know what i gotta do is stop wanting it so bad. isnt that the catch 22.
> 
> libby, im sorry af showed :hug:
> 
> rachel, how's it shakin' today? how do you feel? any booby prickles yet?
> 
> haus, where in the world are ya?
> 
> rmsh1 - i've been keeping up on your trials and tribulations in your journal. you sound like such a prego, im so happy for ya. your situation proves what sweetpea is saying - that pregnancies tend to happen simultaneously with other significant life challenges. someday you will look back on how your little family bloomed amidst chaos! good luck on the house and the job stuff. take care of yourself as much as you can and please find a way to carve out time and space for rest. we love ya and your lo! (that's little olive) <3 next stop, prune, right?

:hugs: horsey, yes prune is next. I took baby aspirin my BFP cycle, I only stopped it a few weeks ago, after reading how you are sooooo not meant to take aspirin during pregnancy (another scare for me, of course)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmm horsey I may try the baby aspirin this cycle too.

Bex- how much do you take daily? And I bought that fertility tea! Are you supposed to have a cup daily? When do you stop drinking it?


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-my RE said to take one 81 mg baby aspirin per day. I asked about taking it if pregnant and he said it is such a low dose it wouldnt hurt anything and could be helpful to prevent miscarriages.


----------



## rmsh1

sweetpea417 said:


> Hmmm horsey I may try the baby aspirin this cycle too.
> 
> Bex- how much do you take daily? And I bought that fertility tea! Are you supposed to have a cup daily? When do you stop drinking it?


I actually took 75mg tablets, as that is what was available here. Just just take one a day. The fertility tea I drank said to drink one cup a day (a tablespoon of tea) that has been seeped at least 30 minutes. You drink it once AF is gone, up until ovulation.




Rachel789 said:


> sweetpea-my RE said to take one 81 mg baby aspirin per day. I asked about taking it if pregnant and he said it is such a low dose it wouldnt hurt anything and could be helpful to prevent miscarriages.

That makes me feel better Rachel. I know regular aspirin is 300mg here, which is quite a big difference.


----------



## horseypants

Dcm, welcome! I think you must be two weeks ahead of me cycle wise. I have longish cycles, about five weeks when I'm lucky. 

Everyone, I'm in a teenage girl's room with some incredibly big and scary fish! Maybe I will post my hpt placed upon a fish tomorrow if I succeed in being sneaky ... And if I succeed at falling asleep. Xo everyone.

Rmsh1, shush u. I have a good feeling this is it for you xoxoxo


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-Yesssss do ittttttt! :haha: HPTs on fishies :rofl:

Bex-My dr said he would never reccomend being on the regular dose of aspirin pregnant but the baby aspirin is such a low dose it won't hurt anything. :)


----------



## horseypants

Ok defo tmrw morning rofl
I've now gotten OH in on it


----------



## horseypants

Snap! Can't post fotos from the ithings! Gotta wait and do it from home!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Just wanted to say hi! :hi: I'm 30 weeks today.



:dust:to you all!:)


----------



## Rachel789

Aww your bump is sooo cute!! I'm jealous :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Awwww ashley! you are so cute preggo! Lots of green envy here :mrgreen:

horsey i wanna see the pic! :brat:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies! I sure hope you all get your baby bumps soon!!!! FXed for you all!


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! I haven't been here in forever! Lol We had a mini heat wave (30 celcuis and above - hot for us Canadians normal for everyone else!) and I spent the week anywhere there was a/c lol.

I'm anywhere from 8 to 10dpo orrrr I may be completly off lol I'm such a fail whale at charting that I'm never sure lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus!!!

It does feel like we've all kinda been away! What do you think your chances are this cycle? When do you test?

AFM, AF just ended and I should be ovulating this coming weekend. DH and I leave Wed for our camping trip and I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## horseypants

guys, i think i feel af coming on. pretty bummed! depressing fishy photo in my journal. love yas.

dust for rach, haus and sweetpea xo :dust:

oh ashleywalton, mamma, looking GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF showed horsey :( I had a big temp drop today so I am sure AF will be here in a day or two.


----------



## horseypants

aww rachel - povercita us. lets celebrate af by drinking heavily - i will have a drink for you this evening since you aint out yet. there is still a chance for you! xo


----------



## Rachel789

No spotting yet but I am sure that will be showing up any minute. I am not sure how long my LP will be this cycle. Pre clomid it was 12-13 days and while on clomid it was 14, now this is my first non clomid cycle so I don't know if it would go back to the 12-13 days. If it does and I am on cd 12 today AF should show tomorrow or wed at the latest.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus!!!
> 
> It does feel like we've all kinda been away! What do you think your chances are this cycle? When do you test?
> 
> AFM, AF just ended and I should be ovulating this coming weekend. DH and I leave Wed for our camping trip and I couldn't be more excited!

Hey! :) :flower:

We did BD during my 'suspected' fertile tine, but I can never be sure. After hearing my latest thyroid numbers I'm not feeling confident at all. :( Google says that women with hypothyroidism don't really ovulate, but I've had ewcm, a super dark opk, and ovulation pains. I can't find anything to suggest I would be ovulating but there is a chance right? 

Good luck sweetpea and Rachel! I think I read that horsey is out right??


----------



## Rachel789

Haus it sounds to me like you o'ed. Good luck! How many dpo are you? You give up on temping?


----------



## horseypants

the horseypants is out
bwahahhahahaha :brat:

rachel and haus, you are both still in right? issweetpea in the 2ww wait yet? i must be freaking reading challenged today. it is the cramps. 

......ok, ahhhh love the chart sweetpea <3
sweetpea is less than a week away from o!

haus, dont make me come over there and put your thermometer in your mouth for you.


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Haus it sounds to me like you o'ed. Good luck! How many dpo are you? You give up on temping?

I hope so! :) It's just so frustrating being in limbo - I have my third blood draw in November and then hopefully I can get my thyroid sorted (if there is an issue). I'm scared if I do fall pregnant I will misscarry because of my TSH number... Yeah, I'm stepping away from google...lol As for dpo I can only estimate, AF should be here on sunday or friday depending on when/if I ovulated. I didn't give up on temping. Just had too many distractions in the morning or I'd forget about temping lol. Going to try again next cycle until I get into a routine...



horseypants said:


> the horseypants is out
> bwahahhahahaha :brat:
> 
> rachel and haus, you are both still in right? issweetpea in the 2ww wait yet? i must be freaking reading challenged today. it is the cramps.
> 
> ......ok, ahhhh love the chart sweetpea <3
> sweetpea is less than a week away from o!
> 
> haus, dont make me come over there and put your thermometer in your mouth for you.

:rofl: I NEED someone to help me with temping! Come up! Lol

I think sweetpea is waiting to o :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes I will O this weekend (probably Sunday). DH and I go camping tomorrow night do maybe we can make a baby this weekend


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus I keep thinking you are Rachel now cause of the pic lol. Cute kitty!


----------



## Rachel789

omg I am in such shock right now I can't even believe it, I got my BFP this morning!! :happydance: I am still in denial, not sure when it will sink in. And honestly I don't even have anything I would call real symptoms yet. 

Here's my tests:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/HPTS/032.jpg


----------



## horseypants

Rachel!!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

Tell us more! Does oh know? Looks like a very nice line.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks horsey!

DH is working from home this week so he was with me when I tested. He is of course REALLY excited but in disbelief like me.

Thinking back the only things symptom wise I noticed were my cm was different this time. I was much more dry than I normally am around the time AF is due. Also on the evening of 9 dpo I felt a couple quick weird cramps that stopped me in my tracks. It lasted maybe 10 seconds and that was it. I am wondering if maybe that was implantation :shrug: 

I am still waiting for my boobs to hurt. A couple days ago I had some pain but nothing since then. I am sure I will get what I ask for in a couple weeks and then I will be missing the lack of symptoms. I am just praying this is a sticky bean. 

My RE had me get my HCG and progesterone checked today and I will get the results tomorrow. Then I have to repeat the HCG every 2 days and once it reaches 1500+ he will have me come in for a scan a week later. So hopefully I will have my first scan in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay big congrats on this thread too :)

Eat lots of food while you can, I have entered the vomiting stage at 10 weeks, after weeks of nausea, nice :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Congrats Rachel! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

rachel! :happydance: So excited for you!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG Congrats!!! :) I am so excited for you!! I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yay Rachel!! As far as bbs hurting... mine didn't with my dd... I was just extremely tired and nauseous.


----------



## horseypants

Guys this morning I'm mad at preseed. It has parabens in it?!??!? Wth?!


----------



## libbyam2003

ok remind me about parabens.... because I have opened my preseed but haven't used it yet... I know thats stuff I avoid for Siena, but hadn't cared as much for me since most plastics have it these days it seems unless its a baby toy. Or maybe it's gotten better since I last looked into it. Carcenogens or something?


----------



## sweetpea417

What are parabens??? I use the preseed every month : /


----------



## horseypants

sorry ladies but i want you to dr google this and you tell me if im just overreacting. im still gonna use it cause i know my cm is hostile to oh's stuff.


----------



## Rachel789

I am curious too, what are parabens?


----------



## horseypants

parabens are horrible chemicals they use in EVERYTHING that can throw off hormones. of course corporations will say they're not that bad, but there's evidence that they are bad. i kinda want you to google and decide for yourself to temper my paranoia.


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey if you are not comfortable with that ingredient check out this stuff:

https://www.yesyesyes.org/yesbaby.htm

It is an organic sperm friendly lube that does not contain parabens :)

If you scroll down it has a comparison of this product vs other sperm friendly lubes like pre seed and it says it doesnt contain parabens like they do :thumbup:


----------



## libbyam2003

https://www.preseed.com/faq/why-does-preseed-have-parabens-in-it

Starting to read up on the parabens... here's what the preseed site had about it. Ah but seeing that, yeah, people worried about it have suggested yes organics.

And this link...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/970443-pre-seed-why-its-bad-you.html


----------



## sweetpea417

That's enough for me not to use it : / dang ...


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea and haus and libby, we need to pg whaaaaaa

r squared is pg

i want r cubed pg

oh im so despondent!

i was all weepy yesterday talking about how OH doesnt act like he loves me enough and he goes, "classic cd4 behaviour" :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

Awwww horsey :hugs: I know want to be preggo again so bad. Doesn't seem fair at times that nature makes us go through all these excruciating months of hopes and let downs...


----------



## Hausfrau

I agree horsey! Me, you, and sweetpea need to join Bex and Rachel soonnnn. :hugs:

I'm on cd 3 (looks like I'm getting back to my pre BCP 28 day cycles again!) :) I'm pretty convinced I will not conceive until my TSH is in the normal range so I'm rooting for sweetpea and horsey until I get my thyroid in check! :)

Do any of you guys know anyone with hypothyroidism?? My doc said it slows your metabolism but I've rocked a size zero for years and have not gained anything, am I just lucky or is this the calm before the storm??! (lol) I have noticed other symptoms though, such as my hair falling out and my memory sucks but ugh I feel there is much worse in store. My doc is beng cautious and sending me for more blood work in November, hopefully I'll be able to really ttc soon :wacko:

Hope you guys are enjoying your weekend! It's a holiday weekend in Canada and I just got back from a roadtrip :)

ETA: I got a sample of the yesyesyes lube but have yet to try it. If I can find it I'll be the guinea pig and let you all know how it is! :)


----------



## horseypants

i thought a slow thyroid makes you sleepy and fat and a hyper thyroid makes ya hyper and skinny. this is my psuedo science, based on nothing. and it's the extent of my knowledge on the thyroid issue. educate me as you figure it out!

sweetpea, whaaaaaaaaa. i can not lie, i am in a funk. but YOU! you are in the 2ww :dance: :dance:


----------



## Rachel789

haus-I always thought the same as horsey in regards to thyroid issues

horsey-I can't wait until you O again and really hope you get your BFP this cycle!

Sweetpea-Can't wait until you start testing! When did you get to BD during your fertile period?

Libby-Any signs of O?


----------



## horseypants

gah! rachel, i thought of you this weekend and meant to write and ask HOW ARE YA!!! how do you feel? :)


----------



## Rachel789

I am still feeling pretty good overall. My boobs finally started getting a little sore and I feel a little tired off and on. I still don't really feel all that pregnant though.

I got my 2nd beta results back and they were great! on 14 dpo they were 206 and 2 days later which was 16 dpo they were 856, so they quadrupled! They like to seem them double every 2-3 days so mine went up a lot! The nurse seemed very pleased with the results. I went in this morning and got another blood draw so I should get the results for this one tomorrow. This one will be 4 days after my last one so I wonder how high it will be this time. I should be getting my first scan sometime next week, can't wait!


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel & horsey, I always thought the same as well but I'm still the same size. I actually have people force feeding me because they think I don't eat lol. I'm 115 pounds at 5'5" so any weight gain shows big time - I'm dreading the next few months. I know I sound totally vain but I'm just worried about wtf my thyroid is doing to my body right now :( 

Rachel I'm so happy things are looking good! :) How long do you have to keep gettng your numbers tested?


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-I am not sure...today may have been the last one. I hope so! I am getting sick of going to the lab every other day. The ladies there know me now, because I am there so much :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Haus-I am not sure...today may have been the last one. I hope so! I am getting sick of going to the lab every other day. The ladies there know me now, because I am there so much :haha:

Lol.

I know how much blood draws suck, hopefully that was your last! :) You better post pics from your scan if it happens next week! :)


----------



## horseypants

Good morning sweet ladies of cycle buddies central. I'm arising from my funk I think. I can feel it! I had a past relationship kind of hanging over me and it's over with as of this weekend. My xboyfriend came and got his stuff from our storage. And then I had a sex dream about him, but with none of the steamy parts, only the regret. So I think I'm officially over _that guy_ finally! Our neighborhood is creeping me out. I think my neighbor's associates stole our garage door opener out of e's car. Fingers crossed that's not really the case. I have no ttc news :p. Just wanna holla.

Rachel, I cant wait for your scan too :).

Rmsh1, you still around?


----------



## rmsh1

I'm still around :) Finally have my booking in appointment tomorrow, will be the first time I have actually seen someone about my pregnancy. They wait ages here in the UK. I hope to get my date for my scan too, FX


----------



## sweetpea417

hi ladies! just dropping in to say hi :) i know i have been away a bit from here...


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-That's crazy how long you have to wait. So if you didn't have that early scan that was already scheduled for other reasons you wouldn't have had a scan yet?

sweetpea-It's good to hear from you! When does the testing start?

horsey-Glad to hear you are out of your funk! :thumbup:

I spoke with the nurse again today and got my results for my 3rd draw and my levels are now over 6,000, so it is progressing well! I have my first scan scheduled for Thursday the 13th. I will make sure to post the pic for you :)

The dr. ended up putting me on progesterone supplements because my progesterone was borderline and I guess he wanted to be safe. It is this gel stuff I have to insert vaginally once a day, oh how fun! It is so worth it though, I will do what I need to of course.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, that's good to hear that they tested your progesterone and put you on it. i might push for that next time around. sweetpea, i missed you of course. rmsh1, please make sure to update tomorrow. it's incredible you are already a lime. -and i loved the bump photos in your journal <3


----------



## rmsh1

Yep, I would have had no scans and nothing else if I did not have that scan booked. It is terrible I think. And to make matters worse (beware anyone that did not read my journal yesterday, I was in a FOUL mood) I got my appointment to see the endocrinologist, and it is for NOVEMBER 7TH!!!! I will be 20 weeks by then, and not in the country (not that they know that part). I find that ridiculous, that I have a hormone imbalance and they are not seeing me til 20 weeks. I was so mad about it all.

So anyway, finally get to see someone today, and no work for me. I am going to have a nana nap this afternoon :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Morning ladies! It's around 8am here at least! Sorry rmsh1 that you're having a tough time... making you wait so long is ridiculous! How's everyone else doing? I've been away for a long wknd, so catching up!


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex I am astounded also that they would make you wait that long. Doesn't seem right at all :(

Rachel- yay for nice progression with baby! I am living vicariously through you and Bex right now :haha:

Horsey I missed you too! All my ladies on here I missed! AFM, DH and I got to BD a little in my fertile window although I am just not as hopeful every month like I used to be...


----------



## Hausfrau

Welcome back sweetpea! :) You went camping right? I have everything crossed for you and horsey this month - when are you testing??

Waiting until November seems crazy, is that how they schedule things in the uk? Glad you're able to get in sooner :) 

Horsey where are you at in your cycle? Probably still waiting to o? My phone isn't loading the charts in everyones signatureso I'm in the dark lol

What do you think your chances are this cycke libby??


----------



## horseypants

oh joy! i get to compile where we're all at!

ashley walton: preggoland * 31+6 :dance: Due on November 2th, 2012 :dance:
libbyam2003: cd17 and possibly 1dpo - 2ww
hausfrau: cd7 - about a week from o
sweetpea417: 4dpo - in the 2ww with a very good lookin' chart 
horseypants: cd11 - average o day cd21
rachel789: preggoland * 5+1 :dance: scan this week and Due on May 8th, 2012 :dance:
rmsh1: preggoland * 11+5 :dance: appointment this afternoon :dance:

correct me if i'm off ; ) and preggos tell me your due dates for our files :dance:

and if you are lurking, speak up so i can add you :holly:

......hey haus, you and i might o around the same time and be in the 2ww together by next weekend <3


----------



## libbyam2003

Yup, sounds good! Oh and hausfrau... I guess my chances are ok? I BD'd same night as I got a positive opk after getting a negative opk in the morning... and I also bd'd 2 days prior to that. People on here are saying I'm probably fine to not dtd tonight. Hope they are right bc not sure if it will happen!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-I am basing my due date off when I o'ed which I think is most accurate so based on that it is 05/08/2013 but I will probably be given a date when I get my scan next week.


----------



## horseypants

got it and updated the list ;)


----------



## sweetpea417

yay horsey!! thanks for making the list ;) .... and making me feel good about my chart since I lose a little more hope every month lolol

And ya for :holly: love seeing that on here again!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I had my checkup yesterday and baby is doing good. I am swelling a little so I am resting as much as I can (still). My husband goes on vacation for 3 weeks after today so I will be able to really relax and hopefully keep this baby in as long as possible. 
FXed for all you ladies. :)


----------



## horseypants

not to mess with you but i had flatline temps exactly like that when i got my bfp. i kept calling rachel's charts "PREGGO!" everytime until i shut my mouth and it was the real thing, her bfp lol


----------



## Rachel789

Yea sweetpea your chart looks different from any of your other charts I have seen. I hope it means BFP for you!!!


----------



## horseypants

ashleywalton, thanks for the updates! that's funny that you'll be able to relax more with hubby gone, i guess that's how it goes huh. :)


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> oh joy! i get to compile where we're all at!
> 
> ashley walton: preggoland * 31+6 :dance: Due on November 2th, 2012 :dance:
> libbyam2003: cd17 and possibly 1dpo - 2ww
> hausfrau: cd7 - about a week from o
> sweetpea417: 4dpo - in the 2ww with a very good lookin' chart
> horseypants: cd11 - average o day cd21
> rachel789: preggoland * 5+1 :dance: scan this week and Due on May 8th, 2012 :dance:
> rmsh1: preggoland * 11+5 :dance: appointment this afternoon :dance:
> 
> correct me if i'm off ; ) and preggos tell me your due dates for our files :dance:
> 
> and if you are lurking, speak up so i can add you :holly:
> 
> ......hey haus, you and i might o around the same time and be in the 2ww together by next weekend <3

Woot! 2ww buddies! :) Let's do it! (...get preggo not ya know... lol)

I think my DH has a better chance of getting pregnant though! :rofl: I'm worried my thyroid is screwing my chances, but I'm tryin'! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Appointment went well, and scan on Monday, yay!

My due date is roughly 24th March 2013 :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bex thats great you got a scan scheduled for monday! Make sure you come back here and post the scan pic :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Bex! Glad you got the scan :)

Rachel- everything looking great for you too so far. I am excited that you and Bex are close bump buddies :)

Ashley! 32 weeks already! I can't believe you are almost due...

Horsey/Rachel, you give me hope!! Yeah, my temps are weird this month again-although it went waaaay down today so who know what thats about :-k

Haus!!!! Hi lady!


----------



## Hausfrau

Got everything crossed for you sweetpea! :) When are you planning on testing??

Yes Bex post scan pics!


----------



## ashleywalton

I know sweetpea! And there's a good chance I'll have her next month.

Can't wait to see scan pics! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Ashley you are so close! :) It seems like you just announced your pregnancy!


----------



## rmsh1

I will of course post a pic on Monday :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Haus-I know! I'm trying to enjoy this last little bit of being pregnant since this is our last baby....


----------



## sweetpea417

can't wait to see pics ;)


----------



## sweetpea417

How's everyone today?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I know its been awhile since I have wrote anything. I have been actively ttc and me and Brandon thought last month was our month. Due to my boobs got so big I had to get new bras plus add a boobie pad to catch the liquid dripping. Two days after they started leaking I started my period and I cried for three days. :'( well we are trying again, weird thing is I took an OPK the 5th and it was neg, on the 6th and it was positive as it was on the 7th neg yesterday the 8th. I ended my period on the 3rd so if that test is true then I ovulated not even 14days after af showed. We BD'D late the 6th early the 7th. And again lastnight early morning. I pray I don't get those problems again this month, it was horrible experiance especially when you want to be pregnant and your body decides to be a bitch.


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-Your chart looks so different from your other ones, I REALLY hope this is it for you...when will you start testing?

LBK-Its good to have you back. I hope your body behaves this cycle and you get your BFP :)

All is well here, nothing new...just waiting for my first ultrasound which is on Thursday. I am really nervous and hope everything is ok in there!


----------



## sweetpea417

Lbk good to hear from you and I am sorry to hear about your month last month. I will keep xtra fingers crossed for you this month!

Rachel- I know it is different looking this month. I actually have sore nips today which is uncharacteristic of my usual cycles. I actually barely ever get sore boobs like ever. Still, i am not getting hopes up too high just in case...

I am thinking about testing Tues at 9 dpo with FRER.

Can't wait till Thurs to hear about your scan!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Here you go, pics of my uterus and the little parasite I have growing in there for you all :)
 



Attached Files:







12wks scan100912a.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









12wks scan100912b.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sweetpea417

OMG!!!! Your baby is adorable already! Those are really really clear pics btw. Good technician. I am so thrilled for you Bex :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-Those are amazing scan pics, I can't wait until I get to that point!

Sweetpea-That is a great sign that your nipples hurt if they normally don't. I can't wait to hear the results when you test :)


----------



## rmsh1

I agree with Rachel, sore nipples are a great sign. Mine are still sore


----------



## horseypants

Let's see. I'm about to o, meaning this week, and I'm depressed and had a crazy fight tonight. Typical. I'm starting to really hate stuff. That has to do with my life. But not yours!

Zoh my gawd. Bex, so beautiful! It is amazing how much ur little one already looks like a real human parasite. Heh. 

Rachel, time will fly!

Sweetpea, I too hope this is it for you. 

Haus, temps, charting, what's the status?

And lbk, finally, you are back. 

Who else is in here. Ugh despondent me. Oh WOE!!!! I get like this at night. And there he is, sleeping peacefully. I hope our Lo will be like him. Minus the the huge fucking asshole part.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm having much of the same symptoms as last months before the boobage leakage. My OPKs are still trying to show positive... they went real faint after the 7th and now they are trying to get darker.. I'm going to end up in a straight jacket in a padded room if this month turns out like last months. :'( not going to get my hopes up. My back has been killing me the last three days which oddly enough was not there last month but my abdomen is screaming at me and making a pest of itself with the pain again.


----------



## sweetpea417

Well temps look good, no more sore nips and a big fat :bfn: on FRER this morning at 9 dpo. Guess it was all too perfect....


----------



## horseypants

Your chart still looks crazy good. Do not despair. 

I am agonizing over whether to take on the early shift the first week of October. I want to think ill be prego and should not do it to lessen stress. My last two mcs basically happened in the midst of those early fill in stretches. I probably won't be pregnant this time though and not working will cause all kinds of chaos including someone else I totally don't trust getting in the rotation oF doing that job, financial problems and oH will be mad. Good. I'm not wearing my ring today. He did the most disgusting thing yesterday.

...

Well, time for work!

But more complaining first. We were supposed to bd every day starting today. Give me a break! His penis is my enemy. 

If I really wanted to get pregnant, I should have been exercising and feeling good. I feel like a slug. 

I don't know whether back out on my boss now or do the whole poas thing and spring it on her a week before she leaves for vacay. Ugh. I can't do that! I like her too much.


----------



## libbyam2003

oh man! some drama in this thread lately! Baby pics and bfns and OH spats... ah that is life in bnb! Sorry for those with unhappy news...

I am in the 2ww... no good or bad news here... just chuggin along!


----------



## Rachel789

Libby have you charted before? Based on your chart you did not O yet. You have no clear temp shift. I see you recorded a + opk. I have gotten + opks but failed to o and eventually my body would try again and succeed. I would keep BD'ing to make sure you are covered. 

Horsey- :hugs:

sweetpea-9 dpo is early and your chart looks really good still!! I have hope for you :)


----------



## horseypants

:finger: 

oh you guys.

it is unexpected emoticon time::gun::argh::loo:


----------



## libbyam2003

Rachel789 said:


> Libby have you charted before? Based on your chart you did not O yet. You have no clear temp shift. I see you recorded a + opk. I have gotten + opks but failed to o and eventually my body would try again and succeed. I would keep BD'ing to make sure you are covered.
> 
> Horsey- :hugs:
> 
> sweetpea-9 dpo is early and your chart looks really good still!! I have hope for you :)

Oh wow really?? Man! So I better start bd'ing again! Ha lucky DH! Yeah never charted before... I just figured I was temping wrong and hoped next month would make more sense! Can't figure out why temps keep dropping! Guess I could start opk'ing again too. Gives me somethin to do anyway!


----------



## sweetpea417

Libby, if it helps, go on FF and look at some charts. You will start to understand them a lot more after awhile. 

Horsey- :hugs: lady! Love your emoticons btw ;)

As for me... I just don't know. It was sooooo negative this morning... :(


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Libby, if it helps, go on FF and look at some charts. You will start to understand them a lot more after awhile.
> 
> Horsey- :hugs: lady! Love your emoticons btw ;)
> 
> As for me... I just don't know. It was sooooo negative this morning... :(

It could still be too early though right? I'm a total newb at charting but I think yours looks good! :)

Great pics Bex! Can't wait to see yours Rache! :)

Horsey I still have not been able to chart yet, I keep waking up and realising minutes later that I forget to take my temp! :wacko: Also I would be livid if my DH did something so gross! Men eh?


----------



## horseypants

right?! i was livid...

...

he sent me a text today "i hope that you have a super day" then i unleash with the whole you ruined my love life bit and he says "it will work out." ughghghghhgghgghgh MAN. can you believe this crap? finally im ready to have a baby and we're suddenly acting like the people i look at in life thinking "just please dont reproduce" 

sweetpea, i have my hopes up for you despite the bfn. more ughghgh!!! there's a morrissey song i'm going to sing for us - "please please please, let me get what i want..." too funny. i'll let him sing it. it's a good one EXCEPT he changed up the words from "please please let me get what i want" to please let me have who i want. still, it is so emo, lovely. lots of drama contained therein!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74BA7CUrGYw&feature=related


----------



## Hausfrau

Sorry you're going through a rough patch, horsey :(

Anything else happening ladies? I've been away from bnb and behind againnnn lol


----------



## Rachel789

libbyam2003 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Libby have you charted before? Based on your chart you did not O yet. You have no clear temp shift. I see you recorded a + opk. I have gotten + opks but failed to o and eventually my body would try again and succeed. I would keep BD'ing to make sure you are covered.
> 
> Horsey- :hugs:
> 
> sweetpea-9 dpo is early and your chart looks really good still!! I have hope for you :)
> 
> Oh wow really?? Man! So I better start bd'ing again! Ha lucky DH! Yeah never charted before... I just figured I was temping wrong and hoped next month would make more sense! Can't figure out why temps keep dropping! Guess I could start opk'ing again too. Gives me somethin to do anyway!Click to expand...

As sweetpea mentioned I would go on FF and view others charts and it will give you a better idea of what will happen once you O. I just don't want you to miss your chance because you think you o'ed! Your temps getting lower like they have been can sometimes be a good indication O is on it's way because typically closer to O estrogen rises which is what causes your temp to get lower. :)


----------



## Rachel789

I have my scan on Thursday morning so hopefully I will have good news to report and a scan pic to share with you.

I have begun feeling sick the past couple days...unfortunately it lasts pretty much all day so I have been kind of miserable. Thank God I work at home and I can take breaks as often as I need to. I haven't vomited yet but I just feel nausea all day and I don't have much of an appetite :(


----------



## Hausfrau

Can't wait to see your pics Rachel! Thursday must seem like an eternity away!


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh Rachel! I hope the morning sickness phase doesn't last too long for you :( I am jealous you get to work from home... I really wish I could do something like that. I need to hop on that gravy train :D


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Rachel, get some preggy pops. They work wonders with morning sickness and they are all natural. I had them with both Cheyenne and lunitta. Didn't need them with Tommy.


----------



## Rachel789

I saw someone else mention that recently on another thread. Thanks for the suggestion. Any idea where I can buy them?


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I have my scan on Thursday morning so hopefully I will have good news to report and a scan pic to share with you.
> 
> I have begun feeling sick the past couple days...unfortunately it lasts pretty much all day so I have been kind of miserable. Thank God I work at home and I can take breaks as often as I need to. I haven't vomited yet but I just feel nausea all day and I don't have much of an appetite :(

This is exactly how I felt too Rachel, only I had to go to work! I got to work one morning and within the first hour, I was in the bathroom three times, just standing in a cubicle saying to myself "I am going to be sick, I am going to be sick" But I wasn't :). I still have only vomited once, but all day long I feel sick. Cleaning my teeth is a bitch, makes me gag every time. I seriously hope it all gets better soon! My appetite is still all over the place. Although some smells appeal to me again, others still make my stomach churn, and unless I have something to eat that I REALLY want, I still dont eat much. It is a little worrying but at the same time there is nothing I can do about it. I am still eating a lot of fruit, apples in particular seem to really make me feel better (temporarily). I cooked dinner last night, first time I have been able to for ages, but then I could barely eat it!

What on earth are preggy pops? I WANT one!

Horsey :hugs:

Sweetpea, still got a few days, I never bother testing at 9dpo, I waited til AF was due!


----------



## Rachel789

I started feeling better yesterday in the evening and I went to bed and was watching tv when out of nowhere I started getting really sick and had to run to the bathroom and threw up. When I was feeling nauseaus during the day I never felt the need to run to the bathroom. It happened about 30 mins after I took my prenatel so I am wondering if due to my stomach being extra sensitive and the prenatel together was the combination that did it. I have been on the same prenatels for over a year so I hoped my body adjusted to them by now :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel- your baby is a sweetpea now! I love saying that :)

Yep, I hope you gals stop feeling so sick soon. I remember that phase. Ugh.

I didn't test today : / Trying to hold out....


----------



## libbyam2003

Good job on holding out on testing! Longer you wait the better imo!!

Oh and Rachel789... I've heard vegan prenatals are better with nausea I think? Plant based so easier on your system or somethng. Just passing on the info I heard!


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry you vomited already Rachel, icky! When I was sick I never made it to the bathroom, as I was eating dinner. I was sick in a pot :blush: :haha: Not my finest moment, but think it made my sickness real for OH :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-It must have came out of nowhere huh? I bet your DH loved that :haha:

If I didn't react as quick as I did, I wouldn't have made it!

Sweetpea-Your chart is still looking amazing. Good job on holding out on testing.

Libby-I see your temp jumped a lot today, maybe you o'ed yesterday? Have you BD'ed recently? Hopefully your temp keeps rising!

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Hopefully the nausea is over soon for you two! 

Sweetpea will you please test already?!? Lol :)

Does anyone know how to make all my info show up on my chart (the signature version) I'm entering more then my cm but that's all that is displayed..hopefully that makes sense lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus have you been temping? The signature version (I don't think) shows all your info unless you click on it.. I could be wrong though. 

Where's horsey?


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry meant to say *doesnt* show all info. Btw, do you have the "fancy" version or just basic? I only do the free version but I know with the VIP version you have way more features


----------



## Hausfrau

Hmm, I do have the free version maybe that's it...

I've been trying my hardest to temp with no success lol. I told DH to put the thermometer in my mouth tomorrow when he wakes up (lol) but I doubt he'll remember. I'm going to enter a temp tomorrow lol I'm gonna remember!


----------



## rmsh1

Haus you have to actually choose what to show in your chart. I forget where it was in FF. But if you have a look around your setttings etc, you will find something to click on display things like BDing, medicaion etc


----------



## libbyam2003

Hausfrau said:


> Hmm, I do have the free version maybe that's it...
> 
> I've been trying my hardest to temp with no success lol. I told DH to put the thermometer in my mouth tomorrow when he wakes up (lol) but I doubt he'll remember. I'm going to enter a temp tomorrow lol I'm gonna remember!

Hey I was JUST messing around with my setttings in ff! I have it set somehow to show bd'ing and opk... but today I was trying to add a couple other things and wasn't showing up, grr. Let me know if you figure it out! I wanted to add the days I feel cramping.


----------



## libbyam2003

Oh and I have the free version of ff...

Temping, ugh! I didn't even bother to temp today! I try and try but CANNOT stay asleep until the same time each day! Considering setting my alarm for 2am to temp! But then who wants to get up at that time??? I seem to wake up here and there in the morning before my alarm. And then today I was going to temp anyway, but got distracted by dtd'ing, ha. Some things are more important!! :winkwink::haha::blush:


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Haus you have to actually choose what to show in your chart. I forget where it was in FF. But if you have a look around your setttings etc, you will find something to click on display things like BDing, medicaion etc

Ohh thank you! I will look at my settings :)



libbyam2003 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I do have the free version maybe that's it...
> 
> I've been trying my hardest to temp with no success lol. I told DH to put the thermometer in my mouth tomorrow when he wakes up (lol) but I doubt he'll remember. I'm going to enter a temp tomorrow lol I'm gonna remember!
> 
> Hey I was JUST messing around with my setttings in ff! I have it set somehow to show bd'ing and opk... but today I was trying to add a couple other things and wasn't showing up, grr. Let me know if you figure it out! I wanted to add the days I feel cramping.Click to expand...

Bex mentioned that you should be able to choose what to display if you go into your chart settings :) I want to be able to add more info then just cm/bd too lol


----------



## Hausfrau

libbyam2003 said:


> Oh and I have the free version of ff...
> 
> Temping, ugh! I didn't even bother to temp today! I try and try but CANNOT stay asleep until the same time each day! Considering setting my alarm for 2am to temp! But then who wants to get up at that time??? I seem to wake up here and there in the morning before my alarm. And then today I was going to temp anyway, but got distracted by dtd'ing, ha. Some things are more important!! :winkwink::haha::blush:

Lol

My problem with temping is I'm not used to taking my temp and I always wake up when my DH is getting ready to head out the door for work and the first thing I do is get my goodbye kiss - by that point I've already opened my eyes, moved and talked...I think that would make my temps inaccurate...I'm going to keep trying though...


----------



## horseypants

Horsey's never far behind. People, just put it in your mouth and wait for the happy little beeps. Write down the number. Dooooooo itttt! This morning, i woke up, couldnt find my thermometer and temped anyway. If you do this rummaging around crap everyday, voila, your temps are still accurate! if you get better as time goes, on, basically still accurate. This morning i was sure i messed it up with the rummaging so after waking up and walking around, i temped again and voila, still the same temp. i wake up multiple times, for my good morning kiss and to let the dog out and to go to the bathroom. sometimes i eat chocolate at 3am. just do it and you will be surprised that it all ends up making sense regardless. :p i want to stalk yooooooooo. (i mean your charts)

I'm so jealous of the sicky pregos! I am still trying to decide whether to take time off work, lose money, piss off OH and let this perpetrating "friend" get my dream job. If I'm prego, I'll be glad I did and if I dont get prego this cycle, oh my gosh, i will be so depressed. Same ol' here. I have to decide how to proceed by tomorrow. 
Sweetpea :dust: 
Libbyam, hopefully the ovulation fairies will visit us this week. The cleaning fairies are at my house. I LOVE THE FAIRIES! Also, OH and I have the last episode of the latest season of "true blood" to watch - oh ! and I have a nice dinner date set with my fiance' in the beautiful city of san francisco for tonight. blessed be! how lucky i am and don't let me forget it.

oh hot damn. i left a square of a fancy chili flavored dark chocolate bar on the counter and the fairies are going to sparkle-ify the kitchen. ah well, it is a small price to pay for the fairies' sparkles. i wish they would eat it though. yum. oh pregos!

you are supposed to eat lots of chocolate! a chocolate bar a day. it's good for yas! xoxoxoxoox


----------



## libbyam2003

Hausfrau said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I have the free version of ff...
> 
> Temping, ugh! I didn't even bother to temp today! I try and try but CANNOT stay asleep until the same time each day! Considering setting my alarm for 2am to temp! But then who wants to get up at that time??? I seem to wake up here and there in the morning before my alarm. And then today I was going to temp anyway, but got distracted by dtd'ing, ha. Some things are more important!! :winkwink::haha::blush:
> 
> Lol
> 
> My problem with temping is I'm not used to taking my temp and I always wake up when my DH is getting ready to head out the door for work and the first thing I do is get my goodbye kiss - by that point I've already opened my eyes, moved and talked...I think that would make my temps inaccurate...I'm going to keep trying though...Click to expand...

Ah yup!! Hubby has an alarm going off at 5 am lately (just a buzz, not even sound!) and its waking me a half hour before my alarm, sometimes. If I could reliably sleep until 5, I'd just change my alarm. Although 530 is too early to me, much less 5 ughhhhh!

Yeah me might have to try vaginal temping... grr haven't wanted to do that!


----------



## libbyam2003

horseypants said:


> Horsey's never far behind. People, just put it in your mouth and wait for the happy little beeps. Write down the number. Dooooooo itttt! lol this morning, i woke up, couldnt find my thermometer and temped anyway. If you do this rummaging around crap everyday, voila, your temps are still accurate! if you get better as time goes, on, still accurate. This morning i was sure i messed it up with the rummaging so after waking up and walking around, i temped again and voila, still the same temp. i wake up multiple times, for my good morning kiss and to let the dog out and to go to the bathroom. just do it and you will be surprised tht it all ends up making sense regardless. :p i want to stalk yooooooooo. (i mean your charts)
> 
> I'm so jealous of the sicky pregos! I am still trying to decide whether to take time off work, lose money, piss off OH and let this perpetrating "friend" get my job. If I'm prego, I'll be glad I did and if I dont get prego this cycle, oh my gosh, i will be so depressed. Same ol' here. I have to decide how to proceed by tomorrow. Sweetpea :dust:. Libbyam, hopefully the ovulation fairies will visit us this week.

Haha! Ok if I don't get distracted by sexy time again tomorrow mornin, I'm back to temping! :haha: My chart is wacko!!!! No idea how to interpret it, ha! 

Hmm. Yeah I'd be tempted to take the money/work. Bc seems like I got prego when figuring I wasn't prego. But then if you WERE prego, I'd be like ack don't work extra. Tough choices! And yeah lets hope we ov (if I haven't already??)!! So confused, haha!


----------



## rmsh1

Haus I am not sure you can show everything in your chart without having the paid for version of FF, but you can defintely show a bit more than just cm. My chart used to show my fertility microscope results, BDing, CM, OPks etc, but that is all


----------



## horseypants

i think rachel was right and you havent yet. xo


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-What the heck is a chili flavored dark chocolate bar? That sounds strange! That is a tough call about what to do for work. If it is your dream job I would say go for it...I wouldn't worry if you are pregnant I am sure you can work it out :)

Well my first ultrasound went great! The baby measured perfect and we got to see the little heartbeat, it was amazing :cloud9: Here is a pic of the scan but it really doesn't look like much yet :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/img053.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

rmsh1 said:


> Haus I am not sure you can show everything in your chart without having the paid for version of FF, but you can defintely show a bit more than just cm. My chart used to show my fertility microscope results, BDing, CM, OPks etc, but that is all


Oh, all I wanted it to show was opk/bd/cm nothing crazy like some of the charts I've seen on here with lots of symptoms etc. :)


----------



## rmsh1

That is a lovely scan pic Rachel, looks like my first pic of little bean :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Haus I am not sure you can show everything in your chart without having the paid for version of FF, but you can defintely show a bit more than just cm. My chart used to show my fertility microscope results, BDing, CM, OPks etc, but that is all
> 
> 
> Oh, all I wanted it to show was opk/bd/cm nothing crazy like some of the charts I've seen on here with lots of symptoms etc. :)Click to expand...

OK you can definitely do that for free then, I never paid for it :)


----------



## libbyam2003

You can have everything I have on my chart... but nothing more from what I can tell... VIP feature says "Please use the lists below to configure the extra signs that you would like to see displayed on your chart. You can display a maximum of four extra signs."

Go to:
Account 
Homepage settings
Publish ____

Gives you options on what you can publish.


----------



## horseypants

Rachel789, yay! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Well temps look great but still :bfn: on 12dpo. I am most likely out again. Just can't figure out why its not happening for us :(


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah it looks like your temp might have dropped a couple days ago if comparing to your last chart, if you weren't prego. Ugh but so many things mess up our cycles it seems. Your temp is still high... and AF not here yet... so still in the running!!!


----------



## horseypants

Sweetpea, I came in to check on u. I barely just woke up, I was excited. So Libby's right ur not out yet. But maybe it's almost time for drastic measures like see if the doc has anything to say. You're clearly ovulating. Your cycle is like clock work. I have no good guesses. But we've been trying about a year right? The one thing though is once u get pg, u'll get to have a second baby probably :). You know your body can do the hard part and have healthy Los.

Libby, ur chart indicates u o-Ed pretty hard. Is this true? 

How is r squared? <3 <3

Haus, u put a thermometer in that thar mouf this morn?

I'm still waiting to o and it could take till Tuesday according to my gadgets. I'm sneezing with egg white snot though. It stretches 2 or more inches between my fingers. Is that a good sign?

I bit the bullet and let my boss give the fill in gig to frienemy.

Dinner date in the city with my fiancé' was sweet. Tonight we're meeting downtown for drinks when I get off work. Pomegranate cider. Yum.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Sweetpea, I came in to check on u. I barely just woke up, I was excited. So Libby's right ur not out yet. But maybe it's almost time for drastic measures like see if the doc has anything to say. You're clearly ovulating. Your cycle is like clock work. I have no good guesses. But we've been trying about a year right? The one thing though is once u get pg, u'll get to have a second baby probably :). You know your body can do the hard part and have healthy Los.
> 
> Libby, ur chart indicates u o-Ed pretty hard. Is this true?
> 
> How is r squared? <3 <3
> 
> Haus, u put a thermometer in that thar mouf this morn?
> 
> I'm still waiting to o and it could take till Tuesday according to my gadgets. I'm sneezing with egg white snot though. It stretches 2 or more inches between my fingers. Is that a good sign?
> 
> I bit the bullet and let my boss give the fill in gig to frienemy.
> 
> Dinner date in the city with my fiancé' was sweet. Tonight we're meeting downtown for drinks when I get off work. Pomegranate cider. Yum.

Yep! :thumbup: I kinda hate posting my temps though as they are crazy low (I think it's common with thyroid issues though...) Todays temp was after being awake for a bit but at least I did it! Lol

Could 12dpo still be a bit early? Your temps are still elevated so maybe you still have a chance! :)

Rachel, great pic! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep well it will be one year trying about Nov for us. With charting/really trying, about 9 months. I know it takes a while sometimes but still...

Last night, I had really really vivid dreams, twinges and my boobs have been a little achey (but barely). I thought I saw a ghost line on my 10 dpo test but who knows.... this morning was a FRER and stark white so I am pretty gutted about it.

I know I ovulate pretty much every month from temping.. We always BD during my fertile time and I am able to conceive apparently since I have a daughter already with DH. So what is the problem? Soooo frustrating....


----------



## horseypants

yeah, it is frustrating and i hear you on ghost line then nothing on frer. that happened to me once and it hurt like a shot to the heart. still, im going to be the voice of reason here and insist that you are not out yet.


----------



## libbyam2003

horsey, Yeah I have definitely o'd. But thought I already had due to +opk, so may be out this month, we'll see. Lower stomach sore today after tons of cramps in stomach/legs/back yesterday.

Sweetpea, sounds like you are doing everything right! I am frustrated too for you!


----------



## horseypants

libbyam, it looks to me like you o-ed recently and timed bd well too.


----------



## Rachel789

Libby-I see on ur chart you bd'ed the morning of the day it looks like you o'ed on due to the ewcm you recorded. You are def in with a chance!

Haus-I hope you o soon! Keep the temping up :thumbup:

sweetpea- :hugs: I know how frustrating this must be for you because it appears to you doing everything right. It is normal for it to take up to a year though so you still have time and if nothing happens by then maybe you could see a dr to try and figure out why it's not happening. I think one of my biggest issues aside from not o'ing enough was my thin lining. Do you have normal periods or are they on the lighter side? I still have hope for you this cycle, maybe it will just be a late BFP

Horsey-I am happy to hear you had a nice date night! I am excited that you will O soon, yay! Have you done any opks lately?

Everything is ok here. I started feeling better sickness wise the past couple days but today I am back to being really sick. I haven't been able to eat much and the little bit I ate for lunch I threw up. I called my dr and left a message asking for some anti nauseau meds, I need to eat something but I can't feeling like this. I know it will all be worth it in the end but it sucks right now thats for sure!


----------



## horseypants

Ive been doing at least one opk a day - so far nothin. last cycle i o-ed on day 22 - that would be tuesday. my average is day 20 though, so we'll see. im keeping an eye on it for sure :).

are you keeping crackers by your bed? i hear you're supposed to eat one before you even get up and move - that might help stave off the sickness? people talk about sucking on hard candy too.....


----------



## Rachel789

yea i have to try something. I havent tried the cracker thing yet because normally when I wake up I feel ok and I am able to eat breakfast. The bad nausea hits later in the morning so I don't think eating crackers first thing would help, right? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

LBK mentioned the preggie pops but I don't know where I could get them near me. I may have to order them online.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, i hear that if you keep something in there all the time, it's less likely to hit. you could try eating tiny bits all morning, before you normally start to feel sick. i say try a day of saltines, starting upon waking. and yes, the wonders that are these preggy pops! do report back on those when you try em.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks horsey, I will try eating crackers before getting out of bed. I have been snacking on them just now and I am starting to feel a little better. Also I am having DH pick up a couple lemons and some hard lemon candy on his way home. I read that lemons and lemon candy can help the nausea, I am willing to try anything at this point I just want to be able to eat a full meal.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> Libby-I see on ur chart you bd'ed the morning of the day it looks like you o'ed on due to the ewcm you recorded. You are def in with a chance!
> 
> Haus-I hope you o soon! Keep the temping up :thumbup:
> 
> sweetpea- :hugs: I know how frustrating this must be for you because it appears to you doing everything right. It is normal for it to take up to a year though so you still have time and if nothing happens by then maybe you could see a dr to try and figure out why it's not happening. I think one of my biggest issues aside from not o'ing enough was my thin lining. Do you have normal periods or are they on the lighter side? I still have hope for you this cycle, maybe it will just be a late BFP
> 
> Horsey-I am happy to hear you had a nice date night! I am excited that you will O soon, yay! Have you done any opks lately?
> 
> Everything is ok here. I started feeling better sickness wise the past couple days but today I am back to being really sick. I haven't been able to eat much and the little bit I ate for lunch I threw up. I called my dr and left a message asking for some anti nauseau meds, I need to eat something but I can't feeling like this. I know it will all be worth it in the end but it sucks right now thats for sure!

Rachel- I have normal periods and even 28 day cycles. 

I agree with horsey too.. Try the crackers before getting out of bed to coat your stomach


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Rachel, walmart has them or a drug store. I get mine from a health food/drug store.

Update on me I had a positive OPK on the 6th and the 7th, faint lines 8th-10th and positives again 11th-14th. Today is the 15th but I'm not at home to take the test, I have to work. Blah evil work interfering with my POAS addiction. I bd'd the 7th, 9th, 11th and 13th. Have to work around my schedule and with having full blown positives two days and then for four days I'm starting to go crazy. I have yet to POAS with a PG test. I'm doing my best to hold out until after AF is suppose to show. And since I'm having weird positives I'm not sure how many dpo I am. Annoying!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Started spotting tonight :( I am out again


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Awe sweet *hugs* so sorry. :(

Well I caved, took a hpt after taking a OPK and it coming up positive. Hpt negative not sure what's going on but grrrrrrrrrr annoying. This is just going to drive me insane. I have never had this happen during a cycle. I have two dark lines for two days and the rest one line. Only time I have had positives like crazy was when I was pregnant with my son and that was 6 weeks after I already knew I was pregnant and I had like a whole bottle of OPKs left so I took one everyday and saw a positive. Blah 
grrr. I'm going to bed now hugs to all.


----------



## ashleywalton

:hugs: sweetpea


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Started spotting tonight :( I am out again

:( I kept checking in to see your tests/temps and really hoped this was your month :hugs:

Horsey are you o'ing this weekend? Are we still 2ww buddies this time round??


----------



## Anon22

Hi sorry to interrupt. Wondering if anyone could help me out. I am on Birth control...yasminelle....started in May everything has gone smoothly last few months. However on my pack that started last month after taking all 21 pills rather than taking a 7 day gap (I was going away with boyfriend when period would have been due) I continued into the next pack BUT I stopped after 9/10 pills in this pack. I now know I should not have stopped and should have finished pack 2 skipping my period altogether. I just stupidly was not thinking. Anyway I stopped (after 32 pills opposed to 21) on Thursday and it is now Sunday. What I want to know now is what i should do. I am assuming I have completely messed up my cycle and wont get a period this month? But I have no idea what I should do to get my cycle back on track as in Should I start a new pack now and will I get my period at the end of that pack? I hope this makes sense and I hope someone can help me out! Thanks!


----------



## libbyam2003

Aww sorry sweetpea! And LBK... that is so confusing!!! It sounds like our cycles are getting closer... AF is due this week for me... I will be waiting until the wknd to test though! And I am doubtful bc after charting for the first time this cycle, I am confused and have no idea how many dpo I am, lol. So now I am just waiting to see what happens! I 'should' wait until I'm a week late but AF due 19-21st if on time... so I'd likely get a bfp if prego. Problem is once I start testing, not sure if I can make myself stop until AF and drives me batty so rather wait longer if possible. CD28. So technically I 'could' get AF tomorrow even.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF showed sweetpea :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, i'm sorry

haus, no o for me yet - i guess another loooong cycle. hopefully it will happen in the next few days.


----------



## libbyam2003

horsey, maybe you'r just about to o! might as well get busy just in case! 

I'm waiting on AF... tested today but not bc I think I'm prego.. just to avoid DH coming to my drs appt with me today! :bfn:


----------



## Hausfrau

Hopefully you o soon horsey! I don't miss long cycles at all!

Anyone have any idea of what's going on wuth my chart? Does it look like I ovulated yesterday or? I haven't been taking my temps at the same time either so I don't really know if my chart is accurate...


----------



## libbyam2003

Based on the chart, I'd say you didnt o bc temp went right back down.. but yeah harder to tell if temps werent first thing each morning.


----------



## libbyam2003

I learned the hard way temping for the first time this cycle that your temp might go up a couple times before you o! Take a look at my chart... I think the last spike is when I o'd. Drat.


----------



## Hausfrau

Yeah that's why I'm kinda meh about charting. I can never chart at the same time so it seems like a waste.

I read somewhere that your temp dips after o and then rises...maybe it'll rise tomorrow? I am fairly sure I did ovuate recently as I always get ovulation pains, ewcm and a crazy dark opk (I had all three this past weekend) so who knows? Lol


----------



## Hausfrau

libbyam2003 said:


> I learned the hard way temping for the first time this cycle that your temp might go up a couple times before you o! Take a look at my chart... I think the last spike is when I o'd. Drat.

Really? Why must this be so difficult! Lol


----------



## horseypants

I'm really excited about you charting. keep at it. im not sure when you o-ed though. keep doing this, we will know for sure next time and if you're really o-ing on cd18 and getting af on cd28, you may be able to tell your doc your luteal phase is only ten days. i hear that can make it hard to get pg and it's the easiest thing to fix. you take some vitamin or something?

My phone just ran out of power - I was just going to post some photos of opks. I took two different kinds. The cheapie target brand seemed positive this morning but i did a smiley face one at the same time which was negative. -So that's confusing. But dear fiance' and I bd-ed last night, so yay regardless. If I had known I'd possibly o in the next 24 hours though, i might have done the rigmarole with softcups and preseed. -even though im currently mad at preseed.....

if i did indeed o, i think that means libbyam, you, me, lbkmom4life and haus are all in the 2ww. 

sweetpea, i love your blue party pants <3


----------



## libbyam2003

I only got a smiley with the digi opk because I tested twice in one day. Those are harder... because I got negative again less than 24 hours later, so have to test often. Can't hurt to bd more, yup!


----------



## libbyam2003

Hausfrau said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> I learned the hard way temping for the first time this cycle that your temp might go up a couple times before you o! Take a look at my chart... I think the last spike is when I o'd. Drat.
> 
> Really? Why must this be so difficult! LolClick to expand...

oh and i realize you started temping late so yeah we'll know more next cycle!


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm going to keep at it, but I feel like I'm not doing it right as each temp is either at 6:30 or 8am ish. I guess I'll wait and see how it goes. :) I usually o on cd 17 and my cycles are typically 31 days (the last oe was a fluke lol) 

Where are you seeing sweetpea's pics? I wanna see!


----------



## libbyam2003

it is so hard to wake up at the same time every day! i think my sleep schedule gets more erratic the harder i try to avoid it! I have been adding .1 and subtracting .1 based on if i woke up early or late. but i only did that later in my cycle to see if it would give me an o date. and it didnt. grr.


----------



## Hausfrau

libbyam2003 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> I learned the hard way temping for the first time this cycle that your temp might go up a couple times before you o! Take a look at my chart... I think the last spike is when I o'd. Drat.
> 
> Really? Why must this be so difficult! LolClick to expand...
> 
> oh and i realize you started temping late so yeah we'll know more next cycle!Click to expand...

Ugh but I wanna know nowwww! Lol :brat:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I got hit by a car :( I have whiplash, cervical sprain and a back sprain. Dunno if pregnant or not they didn't check blood or pee.


----------



## sweetpea417

Omg lbk I hope you are ok :( :(

Haus I'm thinking O didn't happen yet but like horsey says- keep at it! You will get so good at it (and addicted to it :haha: ) and it will start to make more sense.

Libby- did u get to bd around O? I agree the last temp rise looks like O to me.

Haus- horsey saw my blue party pants on Facebook. I went to a drag show with some ladies on Friday (soooo fun!) it was a blast. And the pants were quite fabulous :haha:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I'm okay, just really sore and about to go to bed.


----------



## libbyam2003

LbkMom4Life said:


> I got hit by a car :( I have whiplash, cervical sprain and a back sprain. Dunno if pregnant or not they didn't check blood or pee.

oh no!!! that's awful!!! :hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

sweetpea417 said:


> Omg lbk I hope you are ok :( :(
> 
> Haus I'm thinking O didn't happen yet but like horsey says- keep at it! You will get so good at it (and addicted to it :haha: ) and it will start to make more sense.
> 
> Libby- did u get to bd around O? I agree the last temp rise looks like O to me.
> 
> Haus- horsey saw my blue party pants on Facebook. I went to a drag show with some ladies on Friday (soooo fun!) it was a blast. And the pants were quite fabulous :haha:

We bd'd on second temp spike day. So probably no good. :nope:


----------



## Rachel789

LBK I am sorry to hear that happened, I hope you recover quickly! :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Hope you recover quickly lbk :hugs:

Guys, I don't know what to think. I had ovulation pains, ewcm, and a super dark opk this weekend, but my temps don't suggest ovulation happened... I'm so over whatever the hell my body is doing, could I get all of those signs AND not ovulate??? :( The only thng I can think of is my temps are inaccurate because they were each taken at different times and after tons of movement (I know some is okay, but before some temps I was pretty active)....

:wacko:


----------



## horseypants

im with you haus. my temps are saying there was no o - just one false alarm opk

on the bright side, didn't you have an anovulatory cycle before your bfp rachel?


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> im with you haus. my temps are saying there was no o - just one false alarm opk
> 
> on the bright side, didn't you have an anovulatory cycle before your bfp rachel?

That was me! I had an anovulatory before my BFP :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Hausfrau said:


> Hope you recover quickly lbk :hugs:
> 
> Guys, I don't know what to think. I had ovulation pains, ewcm, and a super dark opk this weekend, but my temps don't suggest ovulation happened... I'm so over whatever the hell my body is doing, could I get all of those signs AND not ovulate??? :( The only thng I can think of is my temps are inaccurate because they were each taken at different times and after tons of movement (I know some is okay, but before some temps I was pretty active)....
> 
> :wacko:

I'd say keep bd'ing!! Don't get caught off guard like me where you're wondering why you didnt ov even though there was a temp dip... and then before you know it, there's ANOTHER temp dip but haven't dtd lately! But, yeah, could also be anovulatory month... not sure what charts look like for that though?


----------



## Rachel789

Haus-It is still early to say for sure whether or not you o'ed. You may have and you may have just had what is called a fallback rise where your temp rises then drops back down, it happens to some people, google it. I would keep BD'ing every other day until you are positive you o'ed.

horsey-Yea that was bex that was annov before her BFP. For me it was my first naturel cycle after 3 months of clomid :)

Any sign of O for you yet?


----------



## horseypants

gah, rachel, im sorry. i got the r's mixed up again. i got an almost positive opk this morning. ive been having weird pains for the last month. sucks! maybe ill get lucky with a pos opk at lunch today and a temp rise tomorrow. gr.

rmsh1! school me on what happens if i dont o! is your chart from that cycle still available?


----------



## rmsh1

Horsey my annov cycle should be visible if you click on my chart, just below the bfp one. My body just quit even trying after 26 days and AF arrived. Was my shortest cycle ever! I did not use any OPKs that cycle, as I had learnt from previous cycles that if I have no fertile cm, there is no point using OPKs. I had not even a trace of watery cm that cycle, and was very depressed about it all! Fortunately I ovulated the next cycle :)

If your OPKs are getting darker though, it suggests you are going to ovulate, just maybe a little later than you are used to. My latest ovulation day was CD30. Not fun at all!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Update on me... still.sore and cant move my head.. I have to go threw rehabilitation with a back doctor. (Forgot what they are called lol stupid pain killers.) I haven't been keeping up with my symptoms since Tuesday, I have been worried about myself. I have to go to therapy every day tuesday - Saturday. Nothing is broke but the doctor thinks that I have a torn muscle and ligament so thrusday he put electro something on my neck which felt good and did a rolly thing with heat on my back, he did the same today but put the electro thingys on my neck and back and then did a spinal allignment with some sort of deal that I couldn't see. Ill be going back everyday like I stated before for 6-8weeks. I'm praying that I will be back to normal sooner rather then later.

My OPKs are finally negative I took one today just to see. Now since I don't know when I O'd I'm just going to chill out until af shows or not lol.. but I'm going to bed, gotta be at the Dr at 10am. Fun fun fun. Although I do like the rolly bed and shocks lol.


----------



## horseypants

Lbk that sucks!!! I hope you get lots of massages and every possible benefit out of it. 

I got a smiley face opk today and we did tonight. Cd 26! Hopefully I'll see a temp rise tomorrow morning. Gnight all.

Rmsh1 thank u. If no totems rise at least I'll look forward to a bfp next cycle. Xo


----------



## libbyam2003

Sorry LBK! That is no fun!!! Maybe you will get a bfp this cycle!

Yay on the smiley, Horsey!! Bd'ing woo!


----------



## Rachel789

sorry to hear that LBK! :(

Horsey-That's great you got the smiley :happydance: Typically you will O the day after your + opk so you may not see a temp rise until two days after, I would BD again today for good measure, I hope you catch the egg this cycle :)


----------



## horseypants

Thanks - I hope you are right! No temp rise this morning. DF is working today. I'm happy to have some time to myself :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning all!

lbk i am sorry to hear about what you are going through :( i hope- like horsey said- you get lots of good massages out of it atleast. 

Horsey- yay for the smiley! The fact that you and DF BD'd yesterday is a good sign. I'll bet you are O'ing as we speak so you timed it perfectly i'd say. 

I am either CD 7 or 8 today. I actually started spotting last saturday afternoon but didn't get the full flow until Sunday. When are you supposed to count it as CD 1?

Anyway, I have some plans to hopefully get some BD time in Thurs,Fri and sat this coming week (Should O close to Sat/Sun if my cycle stays normal)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I really enjoy the elctro shocky deal it massages the muscles to loosen them up plus the heated bed with the roller that goes up and down my back its a wonderful 15-20 minutes lol. He used the jackhammer thing on my back again to keep my back aligned. I'm hoping that I get a BFP but then again I'm hoping just to be well and have a good pregnancy and I don't know how this wreck would mess with the pregnancy if I'm actually pregnant.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am slowly able to move my head again. I am still in pain but moving my head slightly is probably going to help recovery move faster. I cant move it to much in any direction before pain kicks up more but a little is better then nothing right?

I took a Hpt it came up negative, if I was 17dpo the test would have shown positive. I broke it off with my fiancee, I realized I wasn't ready for marriage and adding 4 children that have no respect and one that kills my fish that I have had for almost 6 years that my exhusband bought me and one that kills his brothers pet. He still hasn't came to get his stuff and I'm not bringing it back inside. I am glad that I realized it now then after we got married and everything. Right now I'm kinda hoping for this cycle to be a bfn because I don't want any of my children picking up their habits like they already have. I am now in the process of undoing what they have learner from his children. The crying and biting and beating on each other is my main focus right now. Ugh how can someone just sit on their ass and not make their children behave is beyond me. My kids don't always behave but they know I will bust their butter and take away things they "want". I am not going to let them run me over and override what I say by going and telling their dad I said it was okay and him not even check with me first. 

Sorry I just had to vent before the pain killers start kicking in. Baby dust to all and good night :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Rachel789 said:


> Haus-It is still early to say for sure whether or not you o'ed. You may have and you may have just had what is called a fallback rise where your temp rises then drops back down, it happens to some people, google it. I would keep BD'ing every other day until you are positive you o'ed.
> 
> horsey-Yea that was bex that was annov before her BFP. For me it was my first naturel cycle after 3 months of clomid :)
> 
> Any sign of O for you yet?


Ohh I had no idea about this, thanks! :) I got my crosshairs today but I'm still skeptical, because of the different times I've taken my temps (although looking back they were only ever an hour and a half apart at most). FF puts ovulation roughly around where I had expected so I'm hopeful :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> lbk i am sorry to hear about what you are going through :( i hope- like horsey said- you get lots of good massages out of it atleast.
> 
> Horsey- yay for the smiley! The fact that you and DF BD'd yesterday is a good sign. I'll bet you are O'ing as we speak so you timed it perfectly i'd say.
> 
> I am either CD 7 or 8 today. I actually started spotting last saturday afternoon but didn't get the full flow until Sunday. When are you supposed to count it as CD 1?
> 
> Anyway, I have some plans to hopefully get some BD time in Thurs,Fri and sat this coming week (Should O close to Sat/Sun if my cycle stays normal)

I think you are supposed to count the first full flow day as cd 1. So Sunday would have been cd 1 for you :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks for the update lbk. Hope you get lots of rest and are able to recover quickly! :hugs:

I got my crosshairs! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Lbk sorry lady for everything you are going through. But atleast you realized it now and not after you had a baby with this guy. :hugs:

I am CD 8 today- DH and I had some nice BD'ing last night (too bad it wasn't a week later) but we definitely plan on doing it again this weekend when I O.

Haus- I have fingers and toes crossed for you and horsey who I think just O'd too. You guys are 2ww buddies again!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :) Did horsey o yet?? (must stalk chart lol)

Sweetpea are you offically ttc now or still ntnp? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

We are lazily TTC lol


----------



## Rachel789

LBK-Sorry to hear about everything you have gone through recently. But as sweetpea said it is good you realized it now. I hope everything gets sorted out in your life soon. :)

Haus-I can't tell exactly when you o'ed but from your temps it def looks like you did at some point!

sweetpea-Happy to hear you are TTC again even if it is lazily :)

horsey-I hope you O soon. Just keep BD'ing every other day so you are covered. My body was unpredictable with O so that is what DH and I did.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

His house burnt down.. how ironic that it burns down after I tell him its over and his stuff is on the porch. I went by and made sure he wasn't lying but something in me is pulling up red flags. I'm wondering if he started it to try and get me to take him back.. because last night when I told him it was over he replied with "since your done I might as well kill myself, I love you". And if he did start it like I'm thinking that means he tried to kill not only himself but his children as well... I'm kinda spooked about that thought.


----------



## libbyam2003

oh dear lbk! that is awful!! i believe the police usually look into fires to see if someone needs to be charged or if it was an accident. or maybe that's not the case like it is on tv ha. anyway, sorry you are having to deal with all that.. and you seem very sure you made the right decision, so that is good too! I know sometimes people second guess hard decisions even if they were right. good luck with your kids... you will get them sorted out and back to behaving perfectly in no time!


----------



## Rachel789

LBK-Thats horrible! Hopefully he didn't do it on purpose but with that comment he made to you it sounds like it is possible :( I feel bad for his children if that is the case.

horsey-I just stalked your chart and it looks like you finally O'ed yay!!! :happydance: And your BD'ing timing is really good, I have high hopes for you this cycle :)

I hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## libbyam2003

oh horsey yeah you o'd! Wow 3 +opks beforehand though... any idea why? Our bodies are so confusing! Looks like you bd'd great!


----------



## horseypants

thanks guys, im not so sure cause i had another positive this morning! and i do think my cm usually dries up after o - and it hasnt..... but i HOPE I HAVE, arg!!!!!! 

remember that situation where i was going back and forth over whether to decline the stressful dream job fill in? well i had decided to decline the fill in gig and let my frienemy have it. but she's been having a hard time and flaked on training a little today and now im back on the schedule lol. i'll be waking up crazy early while in the 2ww if i'm lucky :). and if im unlucky, the cycle goes on and on some more with massively positive opks! and if i'm WAY unlucky, ill never really o. I've gained even more weight recently, so im sure what's going on is a PCOS type situation........ i guess what happens when you're massively overweight is that your body fat produces something like estrogen and things get confused? there are other backstories on the pcos too though - you dont have to be overweight to have it.

lemme quick tell you guys my saga of the massively positive opks......... they are SO positive - more positive than i've ever seen 'em be! and ive been getting em most days all weekend! i did all my wondffro cheapies before i started getting positives, then i bought a target brand and i'm not used to those - but it looks pretty clear that they went from negetive to almsot positive, to truly positive to massively positive for the alst two days - and i've gotten a couple smilyfaces through this who saga too, but now im out of smily face opks - and it is so wierd, because yesterday morning, i did a cheapie target brand opk that was massively positive and at the same time, a clearblue opk and there was no smiley!!!!!!! i almost think there was SO MUCH lh that it didnt register on the clearblue? so wierd! anyway, if my temp goes up even slightly for the next two days, i'm on the 2ww. 

lbk mom, i havent read back yet but hugs. sounds like a whack situation and im so sorry you're injured xoxoxoxoxo Update: sweetpea is SO right. good you realised this before having a baby with him xoxoxox

sweetpea, what's your update 

haus, yay charting

rmsh1 and rachel, kisses for baby!


----------



## Rachel789

horsey-If you got another + opk I would keep BD'ing. It looks like you o'ed but it can't hurt to keep it up just in case.

I have PCOS and I am a normal weight so there really are a variety of body shapes that get this condition. I know that with PCOS a lot of women have elevated LH in their system which could be why you are getting all of those + opks?? I am just guessing though, hopefully you do not have PCOS and your body is still adjusting after your MC. Have you ever had your hormone levels tested?


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yeah there awere investors out there and from a friend that works in the fire department they are thinking it was purposely set. I'm hoping my gut feelings are wrong about him doing it but even if the investors think something doesn't add up its not looking too good.. :( I feel bad for the children.


----------



## horseypants

lbk, stay safe!

rachel, i havent done many tests cause i dont have health insurance that will cover it! i wish i could..................... i'd want sooooo many tests. especially hormones. im scared that i have low progesterone and i keep thinking if i get pg, there's an 80 percent chance im going to race to the docs and demand it.


----------



## sweetpea417

Congrats Libby!


----------



## horseypants

ZOMG libbyam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: i just now noticed, you got your :bfp:

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow Libby that's amazing!!!!! CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Rachel789

horsey you definitely o'ed yay!!!! Your BD timing is great too, I really hope you caught the egg this cycle :) When you get your BFP I would demand you get your progesterone tested. My RE said if progesterone is below 20 (mine was 18.6) he likes to put people on a supplement. It is good to be proactive and do as much as you can to prevent a MC because there are plenty of pregnancies that could be healthy but low progesterone causes issues.


----------



## horseypants

ahhh rachel, yes, i do hope so. i almost feel like im fudging my temps because of wishful thinkin' lol. this morning i woke up early and temped - it was low. then i woke up at the usual time and it was higher. it makes me wonder how bad it is what im doing to my body with the early morning work schedule here in a week. what ev. rachel, you simply haven't said enough about what prego city's like. i can't wait to join you!!!!!! all three of us! me, haus and sweetpea <3 i will totally do the progesterone test if i get pg - and if i don't, i'll do it soon anyway.... they test you at 2dpo or something? how does it go? i think i have pcos that comes and gos, if that's possible. is there a blood test where they can tell you definitively?


----------



## libbyam2003

hey thanks guys! and horsey, hope that temp stays up... come on bfp!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Well af is due between today and Saturday, no signs of her yet.. normally I would have cramps and spotting a bit. But so far nothing.. I have been talking to my ex just to make sure that my house doesn't burn down anytime soon. I know I sound a little crazy but I rather be crazy then not take precaution and my house go bye bye. No word on how his house caught on fire but my gut still points to him.


----------



## Rachel789

horseypants said:


> ahhh rachel, yes, i do hope so. i almost feel like im fudging my temps because of wishful thinkin' lol. this morning i woke up early and temped - it was low. then i woke up at the usual time and it was higher. it makes me wonder how bad it is what im doing to my body with the early morning work schedule here in a week. what ev. rachel, you simply haven't said enough about what prego city's like. i can't wait to join you!!!!!! all three of us! me, haus and sweetpea <3 i will totally do the progesterone test if i get pg - and if i don't, i'll do it soon anyway.... they test you at 2dpo or something? how does it go? i think i have pcos that comes and gos, if that's possible. is there a blood test where they can tell you definitively?

To diagnose PCOS they will typically check your hormone levels on cd 3 and also give you an ultra sound to see if there are cysts on the ovaries. The progesterone test is done 7 dpo because that is when it peaks.

All is well here. I haven't really felt sick since Friday which is nice but of course I worry now why I am not sick. It has been off and on for me though since the nausea started so maybe that is just how it will be. Extreme fatigue hit me yesterday. After sleeping 9 hours through the night I had to take two 1.5 hour naps yesterday because I couldn't keep my eyes open. Good thing I work from home and have that flexibility!


----------



## libbyam2003

horseypants said:


> To diagnose PCOS they will typically check your hormone levels on cd 3 and also give you an ultra sound to see if there are cysts on the ovaries. The progesterone test is done 7 dpo because that is when it peaks.
> 
> All is well here. I haven't really felt sick since Friday which is nice but of course I worry now why I am not sick. It has been off and on for me though since the nausea started so maybe that is just how it will be. Extreme fatigue hit me yesterday. After sleeping 9 hours through the night I had to take two 1.5 hour naps yesterday because I couldn't keep my eyes open. Good thing I work from home and have that flexibility!

wow lucky!! I have a friend who was able to put a cot in her office and I was jealous of that... but working from home means your own bed, even better!


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning all! CD 11 and I feel O approaching this month quickly. I had watery-like cm yesterday for a bit and very creamy 2 days ago. Hubs and I got some BD time in last night (CD 10). I really hope this month is our month. DH and I have some quality time to spend this weekend ;)


----------



## horseypants

morning :)

i guess i'm 3dpo. i asked my doctor to put in a lab slip to have progesterone tested on saturday. we'll see if she thinks its a good step. she did say before that she believes if there's a good egg, things will go well. if it's not, then you can try stuff, but it rarely works? i dunno.... maybe if im not getting good eggs, i need clomid or that other one... is it femara? at this point, i'm growing impatient and did i mention, want a baby yesterday.

sweetpea, that's lovely. :dust:

rachel, don't you worry. lethargy is symptom enough!

libby, how are ya? xoxoxox

Rachel, i had an ultrasound ages ago where they didnt diagnose me with pcos. it wasnt done at any particular point in my cycle though, as far as i was aware at the time. if my doctor is down to do the progesterone test, i may ask for the hormone tests to be done on cd3. this is my fourth cycle after the d&c...... i think my cycle is doing this 

42 days this time
35 next
and hopefully getting shorter after that?

hmph. thanks body for torturing me. 

:dust: 
for haus


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-There are drs that believe progesterone does nothing to prevent a miscarriage. Some believe as your dr said if it's a bad egg then progesterone won't save the pregnancy and you will miscarry either way. But other drs believe a pregnancy can be viable and if you have a progesterone deficiency you may miscarry where if you were on a supplement you can go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I see an RE who believes in supplements it all depends on the dr. I don't know who is right but I know taking a supplement just in case won't hurt so why not, right?


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea-You should be o'ing soon! how are the opks looking?

haus-Where are you? Come back! :brat:

Horsey-I want to stalk your chart :brat: Where did it go?

I think I jinxed myself saying that I was feeling better. I ended up throwing up last night :dohh: I will be fortunate though if it continues as it has and it isn't daily sickness.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel I hope your morning sickness goes away soon :( I remember that was the worst part of my pregnancy but it only lasted the first trimester. 

Horsey where is your chart???? I also want to stalk it.

My opk was negative yesterday but my cm tells me I am close to O. I expect it to be positive today so I will let you know.

Right now I am enjoying a cup of fertilitea (first time ever trying it) so I hope I didn't start too late in my cycle drinking it : /


----------



## horseypants

Wow, thanks for pointing that out. I signed up for the charting thing (paid scrilla) and I have a new link now. Testing it out.... By the way, I got free days cause someone had referred me, and I guess I get more if I refer someone (and you do too actually) so sweetpea and haus, on the offchance either of you do it, lets tell eachother and get some extra days.

how does the tea taste?


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Hope you're all doing well...
I have 5 weeks left and on bed rest...at least til 37 weeks. She's really low and literally feel like I could have her at any moment.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey- the tea is really not bad actually. Having some now. Your chart looks good for 5dpo :) Fingers crossed!

Ashley- tell that baby she needs to cook a little longer ;) Hope your last few weeks go by fast for you


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Wow, thanks for pointing that out. I signed up for the charting thing (paid scrilla) and I have a new link now. Testing it out.... By the way, I got free days cause someone had referred me, and I guess I get more if I refer someone (and you do too actually) so sweetpea and haus, on the offchance either of you do it, lets tell eachother and get some extra days.
> 
> how does the tea taste?

Ohh I will let you know for sure so you can get a few extra days :)

I'm still alive just stressed to the max it's funny how that even though my mum is on the other side of the country she can still get under my skin so much! :wacko: My DH is being sweet and reminding me that I am a good person and to just forget it, but oh my god she makes me so angry sometimes... I know I sound like a teenager lol

I don't know wtf is going on with my chart - does it look normal??? There are a few things that may make it inaccurate so maybe It's crazy for those reasons? Help! Lol


----------



## ashleywalton

sweetpea417 said:


> Horsey- the tea is really not bad actually. Having some now. Your chart looks good for 5dpo :) Fingers crossed!
> 
> Ashley- tell that baby she needs to cook a little longer ;) Hope your last few weeks go by fast for you

Thank you sweetpea! I tell her that every day...at least until 37 weeks.


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus- you could totally take a test now! :test: :test: :test: :rofl:


----------



## horseypants

haus, i am a few days behind you and sweetpea's going to be on the 2ww next week it looks like

haus, i cant ake sense of your temps yet, but keep doing it yay!

ashleywalton, this is so stupid to say but i wish i was on bedrest. thinking of you! i cant wait to see pictures of your lo. enjoy the rest too cause you will be up constantly soon xo

rachel, i hope you're feeling good today

bex, where u?

libbyand and antqpie, hope you are good!

one of my friends from on here is prego with twins ONE OF EACH!!!!!!! :oneofeach: i'm so happy for her

today i went to the docs to pick up a lab slip for progesterone test this weekend and i also made an appointment to talk about what else we should do. i dont get to see her til nov 28! a long wait but i dont mind, i love this doc. maybe i'll be prego by then.


----------



## sweetpea417

I hope we are all preggo this cycle I am getting impatient! Took an opk today and man was it positive :) DH and I just finished another BD round ;)

Atleast I know this cycle we timed everything right. We BD'd on Tues, Thurs and today. Most fertile days. CM is eggwhite today too. Feeling happy and hopeful. I think I may O tonight or early tomorrow. Good thing about all this charting for the last year is that I am really confident in knowing my cycle. Mines pretty easy cause I O consistently on day 14 (sometimes s tad earlier, sometimes a tad later).


----------



## rmsh1

:hi: I'm still here, like I am going anywhere :) 

No news though, another spewed up dinner for me this week, oh joy.

And if I have an orange in my belly, I dont see it. No bump to speak of!


----------



## sweetpea417

I think I O'd yesterday- one day early on CD 13. Hoping we made a baby!

In other news... It snowed last night. "really?" I'm asking myself... We didn't even make it to October this year lol

Haus are you preggo yet? Take a test!

Horsey I was stalking your chart and it looks like you were spotting for a day. Early implantation maybe? How do u feel today?


----------



## Hausfrau

Nope, not preggo. :( AF hit me real hard today with cramps and all (I haven't had cramps like that since my high school/university days) :wacko:

I guess I'm just gonna embrace my 'other' status for now and just casually ttc without obsessing over every little detail like I had been lol I'll be more serious about ttc in November after my third blood draw...

Good luck sweetpea & horsey!! :dust:!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Awww booo Haus I'm sorry :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

AFM, 3 dpo today and have had sore nips since yesterday. I know you don't get preggo signs until after implantation, but I am digging the soreness ;) as it is more than I usually get. I decided that since TTC has not been working for us (10th serious ttc cycle this month), I would implement new things this cycle to see if they worked. 

I am drinking 2 cups of fertility tea a day (started last week). I am also taking baby aspirin daily and have cut out all caffeine. I drink the tea instead of coffee (omg am I missing my morning cup of joe!)

Good thing is, I am drinking more water and am trying to cut back on sugars and eat more fruits/veggies. I figure I may as well try to get on a regimen of some sort and maybe that will help.

So... 3 dpo today- we got some good BD in this cycle- all around and on the day of O so I know we have a chance this month atleast.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-It sounds like you have a great chance this cycle! It can't hurt to try new things. The cycle I got my BFP was the first cycle I took baby aspirin, drank red raspberry leaf tea, and took evening primrose oil. 

Haus- :hugs: Sorry AF showed :( Even if you aren't TTC you better check in with us! I hope you can get your thyroid sorted out soon if that is what's stopping you from getting your BFP. 

All is well here just waiting for my next ultrasound which is on Thursday. I am nervous because my symptoms come and go and some days like today for example I feel normal no sore boobs, not tired, no nausea, nothing! It scares me a bit I hope I can be reassured by seeing the baby on Thursday. [-o&lt;


----------



## horseypants

zomg im sad today about ttc. i already passed the due date for mc1 and now dec 7th is coming up too fast. my cycle is more messed up than ever and i've gained even more weight. cry me an effing river. 

haus i am so sorry af came. lets drink.

sweetpea, lots of dust for you. sounds like you're doing everything right and keeping it fresh with the new lifestyle changes. yay for well timed bd!

rmsh1, i wish i had spewed up dinner (heh not really) have you been trying all the good tricks like lemons and popsickles? what seems to work the best?

rachel, looking forward to thursday. im so excited for you xoxoxox

ashley <3

it's so nice you all are here. it's true, someday we'll have to meet in real life.

...

I got blood drawn this weekend cause I had requested that the doc check my progesterone. It was 9.9 and should have been above 12. its a bit of a shot to the heart cause im thinking - when i was pg and started spotting, could i have just taken a shot? could i have gotten this tested then and some kind of medication and would everything have turned out great. : ( i asked them to test this then too, when they were testing for hcg rise, but the old doctor poo-pooed it. 

but wait there's more

i am taking DF to get a temporary ring today cause i am sick of him acting like he's single. he's starting a new contract job tomorrow and always manages to become friends with a new woman, it's driving me crazy. i keep asking him, cant you make some dude friends? but mr. innocent always has a bunch of "just friends" women around and emailing him and choosing to sit next to him at work and yeah, im jealous :brat: i also am about to force him to wear a ring even though we're still only engaged


----------



## Rachel789

horsey- :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling down :( We all have our good and bad days so if you want to come here and vent we are here for you. Your chart is looking good so far, when will the testing begin? Did you end up getting your progesterone checked?


----------



## horseypants

yes i *just* got the results 
9.9 : (
i just updated the above post with more complaining about that and other assorted dramas
tell me all your progesterone related thoughts and experiences again? i am a bad student. it's like i read and then my memory goes all vague later.


----------



## Rachel789

How many dpo were you when you got it tested? 

I was 5 dpo and mine was 7.3. I think at 7 dpo (when it is at it's peak) they like to see 10+ on an unmedicated cycle so you are just about at the minimum at least. Once I got my BFP at 14 dpo I had them recheck my levels and it was at 18.6. My dr said he likes to see 20+ in pregnancy so if it's under 20 he always puts his patients on a supplement. The day you get your BFP get it tested and see where it is, if it is below 20 I would demand a supplement. And from what I have heard vaginal supplements work better than taking a pill. The prescription I am on is called Crinone, I only have to use it once a day. It is a little messy but worth it of course.


----------



## horseypants

thanks - mine was at 6dpo if my chart's right. doc says she likes to see 12 and mine was almost ten.... -if i get a bfp i will insist that they check it again then prescribe.

by the way, df is now behaving and wearing his original ring that i got him. -i think lol.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

AF came right on time the 27th. Happy and sad that she arrived, I know I didn't need to have a baby with someone who might have burnt his house down just to get me back but I want to have another baby. I'm now talking to my ex because I don't want my house to be next if he did do his that way I'm also talking to a friend of mine that I have known for years and he keeps calling me babe and sweetie and other ones which I'm not sure how to take it since we have had a sexual past. But that about updates on me. Well I did start back to work last night and it was painful for my neck and back to the point I was crying. :( I pull a 12hr tonight at the same post I did last night from 10pm-6am.


----------



## horseypants

lbk, it sounds like the thing to do now is take care of yourself - how's the phsyical therapy going lately? are you still doing that?

i threw a fit with OH last night. it looked like this :hissy: but in my charting application it is named neatly "stress, irritated and bad mood" :p


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey when will you test?


----------



## rmsh1

Eeek I am so behind on all my threads!

Horsey sorry you have had some rough moments emotion-wise, I hope you are feeling better :hugs: Nothing really made me feel better when I was at my worst, I would keep trying everything everyone suggested, but nothing worked. I think I am over the worst now as I can clean my teeth without gagging and thinking I will puke

Yes when are you testing horsey?


----------



## Rachel789

horsey :test: :test: :test:


----------



## horseypants

oh i've been testing :) as usual, most of the time, i'm convinced i'm not prego and then i have moments of thinking i'm gonna see a bfp. nothing yet :)

i had to wake up stupid early today for work - that's why i have this horrible temp drop.... either that or af is closeby.... it's cool. i was worried about the crazy wakeup time if i WAS pg, cause it happened right around this point in my cycle on the last 2 bfps and not sleeping couldnt have helped much.

good morning ladies!


----------



## libbyam2003

oh man! Yeah temping can be stressful and its hard to temp same time! Tomorrow you'll get a better temp and it'll even out some/ Yeah I see how last month it went back up after the drop.


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning ladies! 6po having my fertilitea this morning. Wish it was coffee :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Morning sweetpea...Besides TTC how's everything? How's your LO?


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone is doing well today :)

I had my ultrasound this morning and everything is perfect! We got to see the baby moving it's arms and legs and we hear the heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## ashleywalton

Aww...that's great Rachel! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

yay Rachel!!!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Yeah I'm stillgoing threw therapy I like it. The shockies are wonderful and dull my pains for awhile. I still have like 3-5 weeks left. I got my estimations for the damage on the car. They range from $600-$800. I turned it into my lawyer so she can look at it and once therapy is over they will have that report to and start on a settlement.


----------



## horseypants

rachel, that's great! :dance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning!

Horsey, any news? Rachel/Bex/ashley/libby- how are my preggo eggos today?

Where's haus?

7 dpo here, felt crampy last night at bedtime but slept horribly and I had a glass of wine last night :/ so not sure if my temp is super high because of that or what.... probably. Guess I won't know till tomorrow. I am planning on waiting until Sunday to test but I might cave tomorrow lol since I just ordered a bunch more hpts... Sigh... my addiction is out of control!


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea-Your chart is looking good :thumbup: Everyone's body is different but I found for myself if I only had one drink it didn't really affect my temps but if I had multiple drinks it would. So hopefully that jump is not from the wine!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah I was hoping from the cramping last night too that it was indicative of implantation with the rise today [-o&lt;


----------



## rmsh1

Sweetpea your chart looks AMAZING!! That temp spike today looks great

All fine here, my baby will be the size of an avocado tomorrow :) I listen on the doppler about twice a week, it gives me a lot of reassurance


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! This is my first cycle after my last depo shot in June. My dh are back to trying for baby #6. I took my last loss very hard so we waited for me to get better before trying again. 

I'm on cd 5 and should ovulate on cd 10, 11, or 12. My cycles range from 24 days to 25 days. I have charted on and off since January 2008.


----------



## horseypants

Hi mom, hey guys. Af got me, the wicked witch!

Yay sweet pea, in it to win it.


----------



## rmsh1

sorry horsey :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey :( :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Temp stayed high today! Maybe I will have a triphasic chart this cycle :) I have never had one before... 

How's everyone today?


----------



## horseypants

Yay sweetpea, I hope this is it for you!

I'm good - in San Francisco today, it's kind of neat :).


----------



## mom2pne

Horsey Thank you and sorry af showed!

sweetpea I hope you get a :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm still here! I just feel like I'm in limbo...:wacko: I still say that my DH has a better chance of getting pregnant :rofl:

Sorry AF got you horsey :( My fingers are still crossed for you sweetpea! :)

Anyways since it's thanksgiving up here (I think it's next month for you Americans right?) it's a pretty chill long weekend for us! DH cooks everything but a special rice dish I make that he loves. Usually he's super busy so he's not able to cook anything so he loves thanksgiving weekend (I don't just chain him in the kitchen! Lol)

How is everyone??


----------



## horseypants

Massive fight with e. sad. I was supposed to be seven months. So that's me ray of sunshine. Gonna try to go to sleep.


----------



## libbyam2003

sorry horsey!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey :(

I got bfn today at 10dpo. Starting to feel out yest again...


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-I'm sorry to hear about your fight and sorry AF showed :(

sweetpea-Sorry about the BFN. Your chart looks really good though and very different from your others. 10 dpo is still early, I hope your BFP is coming. :)

haus-Yes Thanksgiving is next month for us in the U.S. My DH is the cook of the house too!


----------



## Hausfrau

:hugs::hugs::hugs: horsey

Your chart still looks good sweetpea! :dust:!


----------



## horseypants

haus and rachel, i want you guys to post pix of thanksgiving dinner!

sweetpea, you are not at all out, in fact, your chart still looks really really good.

libbyam, thanks xo - everything's all better in my world, in fact, things are looking up. OH is being super sweet.

i started clomid and am doing another progesterone test after ovulation. rachel, i seem to be following in your footsteps a bit here huh? fingers crossed :)


----------



## horseypants

you guys, thank you thank you thank you for being so supportive and for all the hugs. xoxoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## sweetpea417

I didn't test this morning. I am too afraid of bfn


----------



## horseypants

do not be afraid. you dont have to test if you dont want to though. your chart looks soooooo goooood.


----------



## ashleywalton

Update:I went to L&D Saturday evening and ended up staying there for about 20 hours. I was contracting regularly every 1-4 minutes the entire time but made no change in my cervix. Since I'm 36weeks they wouldn't do anything to progress my labor so they gave me some pills to take every 6 hours to stop contractions. They work for about 4 hours then I have to wait the 2 to be able to take it again. We'll see...it's going to be an interesting few weeks.

Hope you ladies are all doing well. Wishing you all lots of luck TTC :)


----------



## horseypants

ashleywalton, keep cooking that baby as long as you can hold out. hugs sweety! i cant wait to see pics of your new lo but no hurrying on my account. xoxoxo


----------



## Rachel789

horsey-I am so happy to hear that things are better with you!! That's great that you were given clomid. It does have a tendency in some women to make their cm more hostile, the cycle I got my BFP was my first cycle off clomid but I used evening primrose oil 2x day until I o'ed and it really seemed to help. Are you being monitored with an ultrasound? How many mg of clomid are you on? you will probably o anywhere from cd 14-19, I always o'ed around cd 18 on clomid. The clomid should help you have a stronger o and therefore your progesterone should be higher, I think on medicated cycles they like to see 15+.

I won't have a pic of Thanksgiving dinner until next month because I am in the u.s. and celebrate it in November but remind me and I will post pics!

Ashley-I hope your baby stays put for a little bit longer! Keep us posted :)

sweetpea-Your chart is still looking good :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Making my morning post in here :hi: How's everyone today?


----------



## horseypants

work's bustin' my balls but i just got super happy staring at your chart :dance:


----------



## Rachel789

All is well here, I have my first appt with my ob tomorrow morning (my previous appts were with my RE). I heard it is a long appt so I am not looking forward to that!

Horsey-How is the clomid so far?

sweetpea-Your chart still looks good, yay!!


----------



## sweetpea417

does my chart really look that good? i know i've never had one be triphasic, but the flatline temps have me a little :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

good morning sweetpea xoxoxoxoxoxxox


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning! Temp dropped today :( AF is on her way...blah blah blah same ol thing every month. I cried about it cause I was so hopeful again this month. I just want my baby already


----------



## libbyam2003

aww I'm sorry sweetie!! I know it sucks so much... wanted you to get your bfp!!! Keep bd'ing and we'll keep hoping!


----------



## horseypants

Rachel, what happened at today's appointment?

Sorry sweetpea :friends:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes Rachel we want to hear about it!


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea-I am sorry about the temp drop :( You have probably told me this before but how long have you been TTC now?

The appt went very good, we just went over basic stuff and I had some blood drawn. I was able to hear the heartbeat on the doppler :) I have my next ultrasound on the 22nd, I will be 12 weeks then so hopefully we get a good picture!


----------



## sweetpea417

Awe Rachel that's wonderful :)

We will officially have been trying for a year this Christmas...


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: sweetpea, and your chart was looking so good too 

I had my widwife appointment yesterday, she got her doppler out, told me not to worry if she could not find the heartbeat (I did not say I find it just fine on my £13 doppler :haha:) and proceeded to find it right away, strong beat at 158 per minute. :)

She told me not to worry too much about my thyroid, but every doctor is different. They may want to treat me in NZ, not sure yet. Not sure if I said I got some blood results showing I am now hyperthyroid. 

I also told her I was feeling "things" like twitches and spasms, and she said it sounds right. Every day I feel baby now :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww Bex that has to be such an amazing feeling! On the doppler yesterday my baby's heartbeat was 151 bpm. It took her awhile to find it because I am only a little over 10 weeks and the baby is so small but eventually she found it, I was so happy to hear it again, it's so reassuring!

sweetpea- Hopefully you are like me and will get pregnant just before you hit the one year mark. If you don't do you plan to go to the dr?


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes I have already talked to my doctor about getting some testing done but she won't even talk about it until it's been a year :( I have my annual in January so... I know I am ovulating by my charts... they are very indicative of regular ovulation every month. You would think I would have no problem getting pregnant but I guess that isn't the case...

Bex- it is so exciting that you are feeling the baby move now! :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

hey rachel, you asked before how the clomid is and i missed ur q initially. it is great. lol it feels so good to be doing _something_. it's really helping me psychologically - it's so odd. all this time, i've stayed away from anything other than ultrasounds and blood tests. (except for a tiny little d&c) I don't take painkillers for af, i barely take anything...... now i'm pill city! i'm taking vitamins, clomid and i'm like progesterone, woot! bring it on! i cant wait to get a bfp and have them test the crap out of my blood and hoo haw till a baby pops out. i feel lucky to have upgraded doctors. i'm still a little mad at my last ones for not testing progesterone when i was pregnant and spotting and asking about it. i have packed a weekend bag for a celebratory weekend in the city. i worked so hard this week. i'm wearing a sweater dress - that's big news :) umm...

rmsh1, that is amazing, amazing

and rachel, im so glad everything's fallen into place so nicely what with you being prego and almsot 11 weeks along and all.... 

ashley walton sweety what's the update with you?

haus?

wish me luck with OH this weekend. trying for romance in sf and not a tragedy like last time. hehehh. OH claims the clomid makes me moody but i dont think so - after all last wek i wasnt on it


----------



## rmsh1

Have a lovely naughty weekend away Horsey, I am sure you will be fine, just look at all these meds! They make you happy! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-I am glad to hear the clomid is working out for you so far. Have a great weekend with you OH it sounds like it will be fun! :)

This is my birthday weekend (my actual birthday is on Tuesday, I turn 30 ahhhh!! :haha: ) so we are going to dinner and a haunted house with friends tonight, I am looking forward to it :happydance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay horsey! I'm glad the clomid is making things better :) I too have vowed to be pill city this month too. EPO on top of my prenatals and baby aspirin. I'm also trying robitussin to help with more fertile mucous. It's exciting to try something new that hopefully will work. 

Rachel- happy birthday! I am a few months behind you turning 30 :haha: I know part of me is looking forward to it and the other part of me wants to stay in my 20's forever :brat:

You ladies have a wonderful weekend. I am on CD 2 (AF showed her face yesterday for me)


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh sweetpea!:hugs::hugs:

Hey ladies! No real update for me except that I'm actually charting - properly this time (I think!) :)


----------



## horseypants

rmsh1, you are practically halfway there already! it must be amazing to be able to feel lo xo. 

i had a really weird dream the my iphone could see into tummies and basically do like an ultrasound. someone i knew was having twins. maybe someone here is about to get their twinsies bfp ;) 

rachel!!!!!!!!! happy bday tomorrow and happy bday WEEK! shall we just call it bday month? how was the haunted house?

haus, i am proud of you - look at all those totaly reasonable looking dots on your chart. go girl!

sweetpea, what's epo? e prego ovitamins? screw this witchbiotch arghghgghhg. but we shall overcome. thanks for the cheering on with the clomid. 

yeah, i like being on drugs now.

OH is encouraging me to do aspirin too. i heard that one kind of aspirin has a bad coating and another doesn't. i know i'm supposed to be taking the low/dose baby kind. and then the other decision is when to take it. do those of you who have taken it take one a day every day, or only after o? or only after implantation? which pillsies (brand name all the details) and when should i take 'em? i MIGHT wait and ask my doc for a recommendation, but she's pretty lax about that one. she doesn't think it makes a huge difference other than if you have a clotting disorder and just to feel like you are doing something actively. the whole doing something actively we have established is a huge positive factor for me :) and the clotting tests are strangely among the more expensive ones, so i may just do the aspirin instead of the testing assuming better safe than sorry?

i called around to restaurants today considering where to throw my reception dinner once i finally set a date for this wedding. :) my house is pretty clean and my room looks lovely. i picked some really spooky fall "flowers" from the yard and made a huge bouquet, and i love the sheets i have on the bed right now. xo have a lovely day lovelies.


----------



## rmsh1

Feeling the baby move is a huge reassurance :) My mum says it is not so much fun when you are trying to sleep however...

EPO is evening primrose oil, and as for aspirin, you are meant to take it after ovulation. I took it my BFP cycle, and stopped at around 9 weeks I think. My tablets were 75mg, no fancy coatings or anything, and I got it off Amazon. I think you will have a different brand in the US :)


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey- my re told me to take the baby aspirin daily throughout my cycle because it can help with the lining so it can be helpful to take leading up to o and won't hurt to take it daily. I had my appt with him right after I o'ed so I didn't start it until after o but I would have if I knew earlier. I take a brand that is my local grocery store's brand. My dr is having me stay on it until 12 weeks. 

The haunted house was a lot of fun but so tiring! 

Haus- good job on the charting! :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

thanks, r squared :icecream: :flasher: <-- not sure why

sweetpea, when do you take the robitussin? i heard clomid makes u dry... rachel did you take anything for cm when you were on the clomid?


----------



## Rachel789

I tried mucinex which has the same ingredient as robitussin and I didn't see a difference. My bfp cycle I wasn't on clomid but I used epo and had a ton of EWCM. You should only take that until o though. I also drank two cups of red raspberry leaf tea a day until o.. It's supposed to help strengthen and tone the uterus.


----------



## Rachel789

I love the flasher :haha:

How about some.....

:holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey, I am taking 500 mg of EPO 3 times a day(stopping at O day)along with prenatals, the fertilitea 2 times a day and 75 mg of baby aspirin. The robitussin I will start at CD 8 (I read to start 5ish days from O). I have also kicked my caffeine habit at the moment. We'll see how long that lasts...:blush:

Yeah, I feel like a pill factory myself :rofl: but hey- if it works....


----------



## horseypants

ok with the robitussin/mucinex, cd8 for you sweetpea, is 5 daysish before o.... that sounds good. rachel when did you take it. rmsh1 did you take stuff? ill be honest, the tea and oil scares me, i am working up to them. i think i am traumatized after i drank that saint john's wort a while ago and then read it was bad for you afterwards.


----------



## rmsh1

I did take cough mixture for a while, but my cm was always quite plentiful anyway, so I did not notice a difference. cm was not one of my probems, ovulating was :haha: I even took EPO for awhile, until I found out it can delay ovulation, so I stopped that pretty damn fast. 

If you do start taking the aspirin, do be aware that your blood does not clot as well as it used to. I was having blood tests and bled a bit afterwards, but not scarily or anything


----------



## sweetpea417

yeah i heard epo can delay O too :( Usually what I hear, it is only a few days though. I am trying it this cycle to see if it helps with ewcm.


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies, I'm trying! :)

Happy birthday Rachel! :) I'm turning 29 in a month and a little scared lol

Horsey, when is the big day??

rmsh, how are you almost at the halfway mark??!? Time is flying!


----------



## rmsh1

Happy 30th Birthday Rachel!! :cake:


----------



## horseypants

Happy bday Rachel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

hey haus, yay for your chart. i can properly stalk you now. the big day wont be for at least 6 months! i'll tell you as soon as i know and imma invite you all!


----------



## sweetpea417

Happy birthday Rachel!!!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

Rachel how was your bday? How does it feel to be 30 and preggers? :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you for the birthday wishes :) I don't feel much different being 30 but the pregnant part does :haha: I had a great day and felt good yesterday. Today not so much. I slept off and on all day and had nausea again for the first time in a while. I can't wait until the nausea is gone for good! At least I felt good for my bday. 

Horsey- I think I started the mucinex a few days before o.


----------



## horseypants

Are you working Rachel? How is that going? Do they know? Do you have time off for after baby comes?


----------



## Rachel789

I am an independent contractor and work from home part time. It doesn't pay much but dh and I thought it would be a good idea so I can stay home with our kids when they are little then when they go to school I will go back to a full time job. Luckily dh makes a good income and we can make it work temporarily. The job is flexible and I can work whenever but the days I feel crappy (like today) I either have to force myself to work or not make money. Today I opted to not make money :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning ladies :) 7 dpo today, still drinking my tea and taking my meds. I slipped up this morning and had coffee :blush: How bad do you think that is really? 

I want to be extra healthy and fertile but this week I am having issues staying awake at work. I feel so tired by the time I get home and am in bed at like 9:30 :jo: and am still tired when I wake up :( Something is up with that.. I feel like with all these supplements I should feel really good. Thinking about adding vitamin D to my regimen. what's another pill right?

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## horseypants

my oh takes vitamin d. you can have your doc test your vitamin d - his is low. he wears sunscreen and tries to stay out of the sun cause he's a skin cancer survivor. alaskans probably could use a little xtra vitamin d more often than not i'd imagine. 

i really dont think the coffee is that bad AT ALL. in fact, i think the real thing is probably better for you than decaf. -and i have another friend who was addicted to caffeine pills and is heavily prego now. i think she tried to wean herself off the caffeine, but it isnt easy, that's for sure. are you past the headache stage at least? it might be worth sticking it out if you are. it will get better if you can hang in there. i don't think it has a particularly significant effect on ttc but just in general, you're so healthy, it'd be another thing to feel good about.

i'm waiting for o, impatiently. work is good so far today. im going to be here forever - i'm teaching a class this evening after the news. so long day, but fun day.

rachel, are you feeling a little better today?

haus, where you at? this thread has been too quiet lately. lets get this party started.

I want to remember to use every one of these. I thought the crib one halfway down was cute. https://omgtsn.tumblr.com/post/33700724404


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey-you should be o'ing soon! I really hope clomid gets you your bfp :)

Sweetpea-I agree with horsey I don't think caffeine has much of an affect unless you are having excessive amounts. A cup here and there likely won't hurt.

I still had a little nausea today but much better than yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

Omg sweetpea The old man smiley is too funny! It doesn't beat :holly: though eh? Lol 

I'm here horsey! :) I agree let's get this thread going again!


----------



## horseypants

ooooh. you o-ed! how are you liking charting? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay haus for o-ing :) horsey you should be close to O... I will likely O in one week...

I don't have headaches from the lack of caffeine- I have just been soooo tired without my morning cup of coffee. I have a big cup in the morning and that is usually it


----------



## Hausfrau

I like charting! :) I forget which one of you told me it becomes habit after awhile; it is so true! FF is making me nervous though because I don't have solid crosshairs, but I *think* it may be because my temps are folliwing a different pattern this time (no spike, just a gradual increase), and because my coverline Is different. Either way stalk me ladies! :)


----------



## horseypants

sometimes i go on caffeine binges and drink five coffees on a sunday or something. or when my work is doing a fundraiser, we have a phone room that is well stocked with the strongest coffee ever and i totally end up overdoing it for two weeks straight. if i go two weeks drinking it, i get a headache when i stop.

i have a friend stevi who's cycle was like clockwork and she thought she was o-ing but finally she found out she wasnt. something about low hormone levels. 

haus, your chart seems pretty typical of ovulation to me though. the rise is more sudden than some of my gradual rise cycles.... 

hm... i have a little headache right now. i've been doing opks every morning and every afternoon. nothing yet. i may o the same time as u sweetpea.


----------



## Hausfrau

5 coffees?! Damn horsey you're a machine! Lol I'm not a huge coffee drinker usually, but it's pumpkin spice latté season sooo :)

Yay, thanks for the feedback on my chart! :) I was so worried I wasn't ovulating because I really have no idea wtf my thyroid is up to (I may be hypothyroid and this week I LOST 5 pounds. 5 pounds I can't afford to lose - gonna go as a real life skeleton for halloween lol. So yay my thyroid is letting me ovulate!)


----------



## horseypants

aghhhh i wish you could gimme some of your thyroid hyperactivity! i've been gaining for the last year nd can not afford to! i was thinking of a russian nesting doll costume to make the most of my dollface and bubble shaped body.


----------



## Hausfrau

The funny thing is my thyroid is 'apparently' underactive. So I should be gaining, but I'm losing lol. I've been the same weight forever so this is kinda freaky lol

You know I'd help ya out if I could! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Happy Saturday Ladies!


----------



## Hausfrau

Happy Saturday sweetpea! :) Any weekend plans??

We've currently having our SECOND snowfall so far! Thankfully it's still warm at 0c! :) Cold for us is anything near the -30/-40c range ;) lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus, your chart is looking good! Yay for charting :) I am so glad you jumped on the BBT wagon.

I got some watery cm yesterday (early!) but I think it is because of the EPO I have been taking. Last cycle, I figured out that I O'd early and I suspect it is due to the fertilitea although I won't know for sure until this cycle. CD 14 for me is Thurs so we'll see if I am early, on-time or late


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- your chart is looking good so far! Yay for a full cycle of charting...I love stalking :)

Sweet pea-hopefully with all the new things you are trying you will get your bfp this cycle. I got my bfp when I tried a few new things so I hope you have the same luck!

Horsey- how are things with u? Any sign of o?

I had my 12 week scan today and everything is still going great :)


----------



## horseypants

hey everyone :) OH and i have been having sex like the doc prescribed it. it's pretty funny actually. we managed twice in one day for the second time in our lives together LOL. 

we watched an old documentary on alaska and the first disk was really good and i was thinking of sweetpea - and there was a shot of canada so of course, i remembered you, haus. -and then some beardy guy shot a bear (i love beardy guys) and OH got sad about the bear dying and he vowed not to ever watch any of the rest of it.  and we went back to watching little house on the prairie. OH says he likes to watch nature videos where "the animals are being all happy" and there are no beardy guys. -cute huh?

my neighbor left a bitchy note about getting territorial with me over parking spots this morning. screw her and her bitchy notes.

i get off work early today and i love what i'm wearing. and it's raining here today but with that beautiful dark sky and weird sun. my favorite weather. 

we went to my mom's house for dinner last night which was sort of great and sort of annoying. she made the best dinner (she's the best cook in the world) and then told me to lose weight before my wedding.

i read a wierd article today on how the kids who are popular in high school go on to make more money later in life and decided that i need to create a warm early environment so my kids will not end up poor like me.

rmsh1 has left london <3

rachel, where's pictures??!??!?!?! 

everyone else :wave:


----------



## Rachel789

I didn't have the photo uploaded yet, here it is :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/photo.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! Stalk away! You all are wayyy more knowledgeable about charting so any feedback is welcomed :)

Awesome pic Rachel! :)

Horsey, get it girl! ;) :dust: Also as this threads offical Canadian rep I'm glad you thought of me! Hehe :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning! What's up ladies?


----------



## Hausfrau

Morning sweetpea! Nothing new here just trying to figure out wth is up with my chart! I have flat-line temps for the last three days... My thermometer is fairly new and reads different temps throughout the day, and I am temping at either the same time or within 10 minutes of that time.

Confused!


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- I wouldn't worry about your temps being flat. That happened to me sometimes I don't think it means anything. You have a clear temp shift and that's what counts :thumbup:

Sweetpea- you should be o'ing any day now yay!!! :happydance: 

Horsey- I hope your doing well :hugs: 

Anyone have any fun plans this weekend, like a Halloween party? We are going to a friends costume party Saturday. They planned it last minute so I don't have time to buy a costume so I am borrowing my friends which is a fairy costume. Should be fun! :devil: that's the only Halloween type smiley I could find on here. They should have a section of smilies for every holiday like they do for Christmas :growlmad:


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks Rachel! Yeah I'm not gonna stress it, it just bugs me because it looks weird lol. I'm just going to wait and see what my temp looks like tomorrow am.

Also? I'm super jealous - I have no Halloween plans! I wanna see pics! :) Totally agree they need more Halloween smilies! Can't wait to use the xmas ones hehe :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus your chart looks great! I am CD 13 with not even close to being positive on my opk. I rarely have a late positive opk past CD 13 so kinda bummed. My opks gradually get darker and the second line was barely there. Looks like late O this cycle for me (damn EPO)


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :) The flat-line still looks super weird to me though! BUT I'm a charting newb so I just have to get used to it I guess lol

Does EPO delay ovulation normally? Man I am a newb at everythinggg lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah I've heard from lots of women that it does. Usually not by much though, like a day or two. When are you gonna :test:


----------



## Hausfrau

Meh, my temp is decling...c'mom AF! Temping is kinda depressing 'cause you can see you aren't pregnant lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus, doesn't necessarily mean you aren't. Have you taken a test?

My opk is almost positive!!


----------



## horseypants

u guys im so jealous you have normal cycles. mine are soo loong. i'm cd21 and have yet to o! haus, i love it that you are temping. sweetpea is right. a dip does not mean you're out, since implantation also looks the same way. i thought my cycle would getting shorter, gr! i get so moody around o-time too. *H*AL_L_O*W*E_EN_!!!!!!! it is my favorite! my house is so cozy and spooky right now. i am so gonna post some kind of pix for you all the weekend. get ready to get spammed, * haus! * sweetpea, get it girl :). rachel, i wanna know whether you're having a boy or girl. psychic senses say boy. no girl. team green? team yellow? i feel like i keep asking you this. do we get to vote on your baby's name? heheheh. _Ashley, where you at, mamma?_


----------



## Hausfrau

I haven't tested yet - mostly due to the temp dip and weird (very brief) spotting :wacko:

I feel ya horsey! Remember when I used to see cd57,60 etc? I've been there before - hopefully yours even out soon :) Also why does Ashley get the pink font and not me??!?:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: :rofl:


ETA: Pink font! :rofl: Yes I really am that lame... Lol


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey we are going to find out the gender as soon as we can! We think its a boy too :)


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey I'm sure o will come soon for you... How many mg of clomid are you on? 50 mg doesn't work for a lot of people IF you have a next cycle I would ask for a higher dose. I believe if clomid actually worked for you, you should have o'ed within 10 days of your last pill. Since you eventually o on your own I bet you will o soon anyway :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

haus, all fixed xo

rachel, ok this is good to know. maybe i will request that we up the dose next round, cause yeah, this is round one, and i only did 50mg. 

that's neat u 2 think boy. : ) i hope I'm psychic.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> haus, all fixed xo
> 
> rachel, ok this is good to know. maybe i will request that we up the dose next round, cause yeah, this is round one, and i only did 50mg.
> 
> that's neat u 2 think boy. : ) i hope I'm psychic.

:thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

I also think boy!


----------



## sweetpea417

My almost positive opk

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-25.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

4 hours later... Positive!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-27.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> 4 hours later... Positive!
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-27.jpg

Yay! That is definitely positive! :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

Well the chart doesn't lie! :wacko: I was having some spotting and mild AF cramps yesterday afternoon, which led to a light cd 1 today. My husband's firm was having an event last nght and I was still kinda hopeful about the outcome and surrounded by hugely pregnant ladies; kinda bummed. At least I saw the temp rise and fall (it dropped below coverline today) :)

Also wth 26 days?! Super short cycle! FF gives me a LP of 11 days??


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- I am sorry af showed :( I think as long as your lp is over 10 days you are ok but if you want to try to lengthen it I hear vitamin b6 helps. When Is your next thyroid blood draw?

Sweetpea-yay for +opk! I hope you got a lot of bd'ing in and you caught the egg this time!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks for the tip! :) Yeah I read anything over 10/11 is okay? Google also says thin women tend to have a shorter LP (I'm about 114 pounds/5'5" so I'm at the low end of weight for my height). My next thyroid draw is in about 2 weeks. I should hopefully get things sorted after that :wacko: lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning ladies! Well DH was in no mood last night which sucks bad cause it was optimal BD time (how is it that it never works out the way you need it to lol). I am definitely going to O today- I feel the O pains and judging from how fast my surge came yesterday and that I am slightly later than usual. I will try to jump DH :haha: in about 5 hours when I get home from work (yay for early work days!) and hopefully hopefully hopefully I will have either caught the egg today or from night before last. Praying for a miracle this cycle!

Haus- I am sorry AF showed for you :( But on the bright side, now that you are charting, it will give you waaaay more to be obsessed about next cycle when you are comparing your charts to one another :haha: or is that a really bad thing? LOL i do it every month to see the little small differences as I am sure most charting women do as well.

Rachel, how are you feeling?

Where's Bex, Ashley, and LBK?

Horsey, what's up with you lady?


----------



## Rachel789

I am not feeling good but not feeling bad either. I don't feel like my normal self and haven't for a couple months. I am hoping the 2nd tri will be better...I want my appetite back! Today is house cleaning day for me and I slacked last week because I wasn't feeling well so I have to do a full cleaning today. :dohh:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Morning ladies! Well DH was in no mood last night which sucks bad cause it was optimal BD time (how is it that it never works out the way you need it to lol). I am definitely going to O today- I feel the O pains and judging from how fast my surge came yesterday and that I am slightly later than usual. I will try to jump DH :haha: in about 5 hours when I get home from work (yay for early work days!) and hopefully hopefully hopefully I will have either caught the egg today or from night before last. Praying for a miracle this cycle!
> 
> Haus- I am sorry AF showed for you :( But on the bright side, now that you are charting, it will give you waaaay more to be obsessed about next cycle when you are comparing your charts to one another :haha: or is that a really bad thing? LOL i do it every month to see the little small differences as I am sure most charting women do as well.
> 
> Rachel, how are you feeling?
> 
> Where's Bex, Ashley, and LBK?
> 
> Horsey, what's up with you lady?

Ahhhhh more obsessing??!?? LOL :) I like charting. It's really cool to see my temps rise and fall (and be able to better understand my cycle) :) 

Work your magic sweetpea! Lol :dust:

I can't speak for LBK, but I think Bex is in the process of moving back to NZ, and Ashley is almost due? (Ashley, if you're reading have her a week later on my birthday! ..... Kidding!)


----------



## sweetpea417

:D I just jumped DH lol. I feel comfy that we have hit the fertile window this month :)


----------



## horseypants

Get it girl. :)


----------



## horseypants

oh i am in such a bad mood. haven't o-ed, and after we :sex: df told his grandma on the phone that he is thinking about voting for romney. seriously. not to sound like i'm bossy or anything but MY grandma is in iran and i can't believe i would be in bed, literally, with someone who would be part of the whole bomb iran faster - instead of just fast - political faction. i feel like one of those oppressed females who is with someone who has no respect whatsoever for them? i'm probably overreacting but i'm SO MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and work is really chapping my hide. if i told you, u'd understand how bad it is, but i dont want my future emplyer to read this crap. oh and i feel like my life is completely ruined in every imaginable way. forever. i put my mood in fertility friend this morning as "bad." i think that was accurate. you guys are so fun and awesome ans a relief from being in my head. ignore this and carry on. and even though i sound rly rly selfish, i'm not, I had to vent. i'm honestly more interested in every other post on this page. did i mention, just skim this and move on.


----------



## horseypants

ahh! sweetpea, i'm jealous of your pretty opk. 4 hours and a positive?! you lucky! i have had three *almost* positives this cycle and it just keeps going on and on while i get more and more moody. blogh. the point is, your opks are so pretty :p thanks for posting them. even though i was jealous i got to live vicariously through you for a minute :)

haus, i'm sorry about the spotting and the event. hate that stuff. i wish we were both there so we could grumble and drink a lot.


----------



## Hausfrau

Good job sweetpea! :)

Horsey ugh I hear youuuu! Come up! We can drink and be miserable together! You know you want to! Lol 

I don't think we have anything comparable to Romney (or your Republican party even) in Canada (although by our standards Obama leans to the right lol). Our Conservatives are barely what you would call right wing and our New Democrats are so far left you can't even see 'em lol. Most of us up here find your politics a little scarey lol.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! Glad to be in the 2ww again. Hopefully it's my last one cause I have extra high hopes for this cycle to be it. Horsey, I'm confused... I thought the clomid would have made you O by now? Does this just mean you need more mg of it?

I'm tired today. LO and DH and I went trick or treating downtown this morning (soooo cold outside!) but it was fun. I feel like I could take a nap for sure right now :D


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Just caught up...I've had a rough week. Still here, still pregnant...I go back to Dr on the 1st and we'll see if anything is going on. If not we MIGHT induce or just wait it out. Who's birthday is in November?? 
Hope its a lucky cycle for you all :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Ashley! Less than a week to go :) ill bet you are relieved that baby can come now anytime and she is fully cooked ;) I think Haus has a birthday coming up pretty soon here...


----------



## Hausfrau

Yep my birthday is a little under two weeks away! I'll be the big 2-9 :( lol

Hope ths is your last 2ww too sweetpea! C'mom get pregnant, it's my birthday soon so do it for me! (no pressure obviously :rofl:)

Hey Ashley! Sorry you're gaving a rough time, but you're almost there! :) I was the jerk who asked you to hold out a week later to ensure your LO would have an awesome birthdate lol :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol Haus. My Dr said he wouldn't let me go past my due date but if Im not dilated then maybe he'll have me wait another week! Who knows! I have a feeling she's gonna come on Halloween since I dislike it so much! I will update you all :)


----------



## sweetpea417

hi all! horsey, you're chart has a dip today in temp. I wonder if that could possibly mean O day today? I was looking at your past charts and you do normally have a dip at O :thumbup:

My temps are weird. My chart looks weird. All the signs say I O'd on Friday and I feel like I did but last night I had this heavy feeling in my uterus and I felt like AF was on the brink of coming. Seriously, I had to run to the bathroom and check lol even though I know it's impossible since I am only 3 dpo today. I have also been having mild cramping sporatically since Friday. I am praying that it just means I am feeling the eggie traveling or something lol.

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey- I hope you are doing ok. :hugs: I know how frustrating long and unpredictable cycles can be. Hopefully o is coming any day for you now. What's the latest you have o'ed? 

Sweetpea- I really hope what you are feeling has to do with your bfp coming. I think anything different is a great sign! I will be closely stalking you chart :)

Haus- don't worry too much about the big 2-9 the big 3-0 is much scarier! I just turned 30 and I was at a drs appt today filling out paperwork and I had to write in my age and started thinking 29 but when I realized I had to write 30 I was sad :( it was the first time I had to do that. I suppose I will get used to it though.

Ashley- how exciting that your baby girl is coming soon! Keep us posted on everything :) is this your last baby?


----------



## horseypants

i still haven't o-ed and it's never gone this long except the first or second cycles after the mcs. i dont think those count, but one was a 60 day cycle i think? and once a really long time ago, i ended up taking birth control pills to jumpstart things i think? i'm really frustrated with my body and terribly moody. arg! i wanna be 14 weeks now and then everything would be great lol. :)

...

OH my. i did not know of what i was speaking. my last cycle was 40 days with o on cd28, so i guess there's still hope xo

i wanna take time and write to each one of you but work is nuts for the next three weeks. i love you i love you i love you

here's something mildly hilarious https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1074123-making-baby-number-one-42.html#post22576787


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Rachel. Yes, this is our last baby. 3 girls ages 4 and younger is going to be plenty of craziness for me! ;) My husband at one point wanted 4 but this pregnancy has been rough on us and our family, so I think we'll be sticking to 3. 

Wish you ladies TTC lots of luck and heres some :dust: :dust: :dust:!


----------



## sweetpea417

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Halloween! :witch::devil:

It's so quiet in here...what's everyone up to??


----------



## horseypants

im being a biatch today, bad mood for the last week!

:devil:


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol horsey! Me too. I am not a fan of Halloween and just want the day to be over. I will be dressing my girls up later and going to my parents to help pass out candy. They don't want to go trick or treating, so we're just gonna play at nanas :).


----------



## Hausfrau

Happy Halloween!

It really has gotten quiet in here! I'm still here! :) I'm at the dentist right now (dun dun dunnnnn). Just the usual yearly check-up; I'm still cavity free at 28, woot! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Go haus! I have a few small ones that I need to take care of :blush:

Horsey- I have been in a mood too for the last couple of days... what is going on with us? lol


----------



## horseypants

full moon? urgggle. im sooooo grumpy. now im even grumpy its quiet in here lol


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey I'm surprised you haven't o'ed yet :( you normally o on your own so you would think with the clomid it wouldn't get worse. You probably just need a higher dose. I hope you o soon!

Sweetpea- when will the testing begin?

Haus- I despise the dentist. It's my least favorite dr to go to. I just hate my teeth being messed with. I would rather get my blood drawn. I have an appt on Monday so not looking forward to it :growlmad:


----------



## ashleywalton

Well Im dilated 1-2cm!! And if she's not here by Sunday he's going to induce!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Ashley!!! Yahoo :)


----------



## Hausfrau

I don't mind the dentist lol I've had no cavities or anything yet so my appointments are super quick and easy :) My DH isn't as lucky and has the opposite problem lol. Hoping our future LOs get my teeth genes lol Good luck Rachel! :)

Hope you o soon horsey! :hugs:

Yay Ashley! Hope everything goes smoothly! :) You won't deliver on my birthday, but your LO will be a scorpio at least so she'll be okay ;)

Sweetpea, when are you testing??? I'm stalking your chart! But you already knew that lol


----------



## Rachel789

Ashley- how exciting!! I can't wait to see pics!

Haus- my dh is like you and I am like your dh. I always have unpleasant experiences at the dentist. My dh just got his first cavity at age 30 and it was so tiny he didn't even need to be numbed to fill it. Me on the other hand I take such amazing care of my teeth and have had 5 cavities and two of them needed to be redone in the past few years :dohh: I hate having my teeth drilled it freaks me out! I also hate the scraping when they clean my teeth because I have one filling that is really deep and near the root so it hurts soooo bad when they scrape that one..I will likely need a root canal on it one day...ahhh I dread the day. I would like to be put out for that :haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

Morning all :hi: I am soooo sleepy this morning bleh! Gonna have a cup of :coffee: this morning cause I need it. One more full day of work for me until the weekend. Ahhhh sounds so nice. I am gonna try and relax the whole weekend and not do anything lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Symptom Spotting Alert: 

This morning 7dpo I woke up with a nosebleed and lower temp. I hope its a sign of something going on *positive* ;)


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhhh I hope that means your bfp is coming! Have you ever gotten nose bleeds before?


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. I'm super excited and a little nervous now. I will update when she comes! :) Sweetpea-Hope thats a good sign for you!! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh Rachel I literally just grabbed my mouth in horror after reading that! Lol I can't even imagine how scary the dentist is for you :( When I was finshing up there was a guy booking his next appointment(s) for 3 root canals - I kinda had second hand anxiety for him :rofl: Hopefully they go easy on you Monday :)

Good luck sweetpea! :dust: Do you normally get nose bleeds??

Check me out - I actually started temping at the beginning of my cycle! Temping is habit now (I even wake up at 6:30am on weekends...it's like my body knows lol)


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea :dust:

ashleywalton, zomg our first baby on this thread ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey you have been super quiet around here lately! What's new??


----------



## horseypants

nothing new :( nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's takign forever to o. who knows if it'll even happen. i'm totally bummed out that everyone is having a baby except for me (in real life, for some reason people having babies on b&b is still a good thing) but i'm soooooo bummed out. i thought i'd be prego. my due date was supposed to be dec 3. i think im freaking out hard until way after that. im almost out of opks ive used soooo many in the last three weeks. ughrgh. somebody i really really like is having twins and i am not happy for her like i should be. there is something wrong with me. all this stuff im writing on here is goign to totaly bit me in the ass too. deleting spree coming soon?


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey it's normal to have those kinds of feelings and totally ok :hugs:

Nosebleeds are not common for me. And I will prob wait until Sunday/Monday to test 

Haus- yay for temping!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey we are here for you to vent. There is nothing wrong with you for feeling that way :hugs: if you don't think you will o you can always ask your dr for a prescription of progesterone to induce an af so you can start a new cycle with a higher dose is clomid.


----------



## Rachel789

Would your dr give you a follicle check scan maybe next cycle on cd 13 so you can see if anything is happening? That's what my dr would do and if there wasn't any follies maturing we wouldn't waste time and could just end the cycle right away and move on to a higher dose.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel that's some good advice! Horsey do you think your doctor would do that route? Then it's for sure waaaay less waiting and frustration.

My boobs feel a little fuller today lol. They don't hurt but I keep hoping they will :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Totally agree! Vent away horsey! :hugs:

Sweetpea soooo excited to see what your temps end up doing! Hope this is it! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Ohh sweetpea, I hope your temps stay up! 

Nope not stalking at all :blush:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah I'm trying not to get too excited about my temps. They are normally like this around this time. It's making them stay high is all. I tested today and got a bfn. Kinda crushing but I'm hoping it just means it is too early. I can't help myself testing lol. Wonder why I can't just wait until I miss AF! Sigh... It would be a lot less stressful. And cheaper :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

She's here! Born Nov 4th @ 5:06pm. 8 lb 15oz and 20 1/2 inches. We are healthy and Im recovering okay. Will update more later.


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea, testing crazy early is just what we do! :) I have no why idea either...Those ICs are sooo tempting lol.

Congrats Ashley! Glad you're all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Ashley! Congrats!

I have not tested yet today.. Waiting until after work : /


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Ashley!!!


----------



## horseypants

haus, get it grl

:dust: sweetpea, your chart looks super preg

ashley, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

my doc is rad. i'm seeing her in three weeks and will come up with an overall plan then. good advice ladies. i wonder if i have follies........... i've gained even more weight and i feel like that's what the problem is now.


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh bfn I hate you :( I'm never gonna get pregnant (waaaaah!)


----------



## horseypants

dude. your chart is ridiculous. implantation dip and everything.


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh sweetpea! :hugs: I'm here just to check in on you - you're still in though right??


----------



## sweetpea417

11 dpo refuse to test anymore. (well i say that but you know :blush:)

I woke up with another nosebleed. i am beginning to think maybe its just the dry air or something. Boobs still teeny sore (only to the touch) but I swear they feel bigger. But maybe I'm just gaining weight :rofl:

I am down about bfn yesterday. Quite honestly, I have pretty much given up on this cycle and am already thinking about the next. 

How are my ladies today?


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea, we're in the same type of climate and know that nosebleeds are common because it's is soooo dry. Was totally hoping it was a good sign for you though :wacko:

No news for me, just a regular day here! :)


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, i have my fingers crossed for you

i woke up from a sex dream with ewcm this morning. could i be close to o finally or is it just from being perverted? i ran out of opks this cycle cause i'm on cd3o something!


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea- I hope it's just too early...your chart still looks amazing!

Haus- any sign of o yet? 

Horsey- I hope o is coming for you soon...ewcm is always a great sign. Just keep bd'ing every other day so your covered.

I had a dr appt today and all is well with the baby. I got to hear the heartbeat loud and clear on the Doppler :) we booked the gender scan for dec 6th...I can't wait!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Sweetpea-Sorry hun. Sure hope you get that BFP soon soon soon!
Rachel-How exciting! :)
We are now home and adjusting well. Here is a pic of Lanay. So far she is a great baby. Hope you are all doing great!


----------



## sweetpea417

Beautiful!


----------



## Rachel789

Aww she is so cute!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Where is everyone?


----------



## Hausfrau

Someone signed up for FF through my chart sooo I have a week of the paid services! :) Thank you mystery person if you're lurking out there!

Sweetpea, pleaseeee test again lol. :dust:


----------



## sweetpea417

I am afraid to well mostly because I still have a little shred of hope from my still high temp today at 13dpo. Normally, it drops at 13 dpo either halfway down to the coverline or right at it. My luteal phase is usually 13 days so actually AF is expected tomorrow. 

I have already been obsessively looking at all my past charts :rofl:

It's just that every cycle I get that "what if this time it's different?" and it never is. I'm still never pregnant at the end of it :( Sounds depressing but that's why I am scared to test. 

I am making a deal with myself that if my temp stays high tomorrow, then I will test. But until then, I'm not getting my hopes up too high


----------



## horseypants

Ashley, she's adorable! Rachel, 14 weeks!!!!! Haus, woot free ff! Sweetpea, ur chart - I can't help thinking duh, prego. Me, cd35 and no o yet, but lots of :sex: per ur advice and drs orders.


----------



## sweetpea417

horsey! Get it girl :) You always make me a little more hopeful about my chart :)


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea- I think it's a great sign your temp is still up on 13 dpo if that never happens. I knew I was pregnant before I tested because my temp was still up when It always went down by a certain point. I am going to see another high temp for you tomorrow!


----------



## sweetpea417

I hope so!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

:dust:


----------



## sweetpea417

well temp still up today and took a test 14dpo :bfn:. Not sure what to think at this point. Very. Odd. 

I wish af would just get here already this cycle :(


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry sweetpea. :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks ashley. I just wish I didn't have to wait until January to discuss my options with my doctor. Soooo frustrating


----------



## sweetpea417

But on a good note, I just put my order in to stock up on hpts/opks. Maybe I'll have a bfp for christmas this year (here's hoping!)

How's everyone today?


----------



## ashleywalton

That would be a great Christmas present for you! Hope you get it as well :)


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry sweetpea how frustrating. Has your lp ever been this long? Strange your temp is still up. What kind of tests are you using? Maybe try. Frer if you haven't :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea417

It was FRER this morning and not even a faint line :cry:

I feel AF is on her way. I have been really :growlmad: the past few days and I have that feeling that she is lurking. Temp thing is weird but the bfn says it all. On to the next cycle I guess! And hopefully she comes today (due today)


----------



## Hausfrau

What?!? Are you effing serious? Your chart looks so nice though! :hugs: I'm mad for you too! Lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

I know right? I still don't get the temp thing. but I suppose it could mean it is dropping as we speak...


----------



## horseypants

:( but you could be grumpy cause ur prego too. that happens all the time on here. people suddenly seem grumpy and they r indeed pg.


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah but the bfn?


----------



## horseypants

i'm sad about the bfn :( there are still plenty of people i hear about though where it doesnt show up till days after af shoulda come.


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks ladies. I keep thinking I feel AF but nothing. I kinda feel in my gut that I'm not preggo this cycle. Our bodies can just play mean tricks sometimes. I'm pretty sure she will show her face tonight or tomorrow and then at Thanksgiving I can try again (O time!).

You ladies are supportive as usual. Thanks so much for always keeping my spirits high. 

Horsey- judging from cm of say you are close to O!

Haus- lady, how's it going?

Rachel- how's lil bean?


----------



## Rachel789

Everything is well here. We find out the gender dec 6th...so I am really looking forward to that! I also can't wait to start feeling the kicks which hopefully should happen around 18 weeks or so.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Thanks ladies. I keep thinking I feel AF but nothing. I kinda feel in my gut that I'm not preggo this cycle. Our bodies can just play mean tricks sometimes. I'm pretty sure she will show her face tonight or tomorrow and then at Thanksgiving I can try again (O time!).
> 
> You ladies are supportive as usual. Thanks so much for always keeping my spirits high.
> 
> Horsey- judging from cm of say you are close to O!
> 
> Haus- lady, how's it going?
> 
> Rachel- how's lil bean?


It's my birthday today! :cake: I'm sending all my birthday vibes to you :dust:!! I'll stalk you later! Hehe What else is new with you?

Exciting Rachel! Do you have a preference gender wise?

Horsey I'm also still waiting to o :growlmad:


----------



## ashleywalton

Happy Birthday! :) Enjoy your day.


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks Ashley!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Happy birthday Haus!! :cake:


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea-I see your temp is still up!! What's going on? Any sign of af? So strange if your temp is staying up with no af..have you tested again today?

Haus- happy birthday!!! I do not have a preference since its our first and I want one of each. But the 2nd time around I am sure I will have a preference but of course we just want healthy children most of all :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I am totally lost with this cycle. I have one hpt left and have not tested today. 15 dpo today. I had one other cycle with a longer luteal phase like this but I was not 100% sure of my O date on that cycle and I am pretty sure when I ovulated this month. It's weird. Like I said- I feel like AF is here and keep checking but nothing. I will wait til tomorrow to test if she hasn't shown by then


----------



## sweetpea417

AF came


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! :)

This site seriously needs a 'dislike' button! Sorry AF showed sweetpea :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Boo! :( :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry af showed :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus! Looks like you are gonna O today :) get it girl!


----------



## Hausfrau

Woot! Thanks sweetpea, I'm still trying to figure out this charting thing so I wasn't quite sure when I would o (for certain) :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Well since your opk was positive yesterday, it is usually (atleast for me) 12-36 hours after the first positive. I'll bet your temp goes up tomorrow or the next day :)


----------



## horseypants

hey ladies, happy bday haus :sex:

sweetpea, i'm sorry we're in the af boat together..... ew gross!:shipw:

in better news, i had a lovely dinner with df and some family last night - kind of a pre-engagement party dinner since it is taking forever for us to set a date. i have been feeling really good about our relationship lately, like since after the U.S. presidential election. there are a number of understandable reasons why which are too boring to list. have i told you girls lately that you will be required to come see us wed in person? you will have six months notice, be forewarned. xo

i'm waiting to hear back from my doctor on whether to up the dose of clomid for round 2 today.

i am feeling pretty good moodwise, can ya tell. af is strangely light. i heard that can happen on clomid? oh and i've decided you, sweetpea and haus should get some of this drug for good measure, just to try it...

an in person friend of mine is getting ready for her first round of ivf. :dust: to her <3


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey- I'm sorry af showed:( did you ever end up o'ing? I hope ur dr ups your dosage for you. Clomid is known to thin your lining. My afs were really light on clomid and thin linings def work against u and getting a bfp. I drank 2 cups of red raspberry leaf tea a day from af to o and that cycle I got my bfp and had my thickest lining yet!


----------



## horseypants

Rachel789 said:


> Horsey- I'm sorry af showed:( did you ever end up o'ing? I hope ur dr ups your dosage for you. Clomid is known to thin your lining. My afs were really light on clomid and thin linings def work against u and getting a bfp. I drank 2 cups of red raspberry leaf tea a day from af to o and that cycle I got my bfp and had my thickest lining yet!

Thanks Rachel, no I never o-ed! Thank goodness I'm temping and can totally tell. It makes things so much easier - knowing what's going on... Ok. This thin lining stuff - I didn't really believe it would happen to me since I usually have horrible afs. Who knows though, maybe her vengeance is still on it's way? Thanks also for the red raspberry leaf tea. Maybe I will try it next cycle. I'm still so scared to do tea stuff - I know it really doesnt make that much sense. 

What comes after lemon? How are you feeling lately?


----------



## Rachel789

I'm feeling much better as of last week....I really hope this keeps up! I am not sure about next weeks fruit I think an orange??


----------



## horseypants

ok nice! you must be on cloud 9 ;):cloud9:


----------



## horseypants

i'm waiting to hear back from my doc and it feels like it is taking forever.


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm drinking the fertilitea which has the vitex in it. But maybe I will also try the red raspberry leaf tea.

Horsey! We are AF together because we are both getting pregnant this cycle. No matter what. I just keep asking myself if there is anything left to try. Apparently, there are lots of tricks. I'm not doing the EPO this round as it delayed my O and I don't like that :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Horsey! We are AF together because we are both getting pregnant this cycle. No matter what.

I want in on this too! Lol :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hehe Haus you'll be preggo before us since you are about to O <3
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks for the birthday wishes horsey! :) 

I finally got my crosshairs! :happydance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Whoohoo! Did you get some good BD in?


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Whoohoo! Did you get some good BD in?

I hope so! I only had two chances though cause my DH is away on an audit :( We BD'ed two days before o and o day (my birthday!) :)

Also? Holy eff my boobs hurt lol :blush:


----------



## sweetpea417

you are so preggo :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Yay good luck haus!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! I hate the 2ww so much; wishing I was further along then 4dpo lol :wacko:


----------



## sweetpea417

I prefer the 2ww than waiting to O lol. Just because in the 2ww, I know I've done all I can for the month-though it is more stressful always wondering if you are pregnant :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Who's haus that's a huge temp jump :shock:


----------



## Hausfrau

I know eh? Is that normal?? It may be slightly high because I woke up feeling warm, but it shouldn't be 'that' far off...I think.

Agree sweetpea, I just hateeee waitinggg LOL :)


----------



## sweetpea417

hmmm haus, your temps are throwing me off :haha:


----------



## Hausfrau

Me too, I don't know wtf is going on with my chart! I had AF like cramps briefly last night and cold like symptoms this morning so I think I'm just fighting something....


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, sorry I have been absent, we have moved back to NZ and are staying with OH's family, so no time at all to myself to get on here.

In baby news, we are having a little girl! OH does not want to know, so it is not public knowledge. I am also on thyroid meds now, and see an obstetrician every 4 weeks for bloods etc. Everything baby-wise is going well, life-wise not so well. No one will employ me. There are no 3-4 month jobs in science, so I have been trying low-paid office roles. They tell me I am too overqualified or not enough recent experience. Great. So we have to stay with family until something comes up for either me or OH.


----------



## horseypants

haus, your temps look PREGO

rmsh1, we've missed you! congrats - a baby girl - you lucky duck. sounds like your doctors are taking good care of you too. 

that's rough with the employment situation. who knows. it may end up being a good thing having grandma a little more involved than you planned though and boy will OH be on his best behavior. you'll have him good and trained before you try for number 2 ;).


----------



## Hausfrau

Don't do that to me horsey!! Lol :)

Good to hear from you Bex! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats on the girl Bex!! Sorry to hear about the job situation. I hope you get it figured out soon.

I feel like everyone is having girls lately, I need to be the one expecting a boy! I will let you all know in less than 3 weeks!!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey what mg of clomid did you end up taking?


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex! So glad to see you on here again! A Girl!!! I was kind of expecting you to have a girl :) I hope the job situation starts to look up for you


----------



## Hausfrau

Ugh my chart looks so weird!!! :growlmad: I knew those two high temps were a weird fluke because when I woke up I was feeling a little warm, but todays temp is at the coverline! Wth?!

Hope you all are having a great weekend! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks ladies, it is still hard to get properly excited cos we have not got our own place yet, so have not really started buying anything, but it will come. I am looking at cloth nappies right now, hope to buy those soon, that will be something


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus, when are you testing? 

I feel like this week I am going to dedicate to relaxation and family. I have a 3 day work week (yahoo!!!) I am feeling like its gonna be a good week.

How is everyone?


----------



## Rachel789

Doing good here. Dh and I have 3 day work week as well. Really looking forward to our time off together!


----------



## horseypants

i want time to hurry up so i can finally go to my doc's appointment. i am so ready to do every test possible and solve this. what i should do though is lessen my stress and lose weight :) typical stuff going on in my corner. oh and work is wretched so im glad to also have a three day work week. i think OH is looking forward to us being at him mom's for thanksgiving. rmsh1, i know how it is to not be able to get quite settled. haus, i love it that you're charting even if your chart is not doing things exactly as we want. what's been going on with your doc and tests and such? i'm already like "bring on the fertility specialist." im getting ready to ask our wedding guests to contribute to our ivf fund, just gotta find a classy way to put it on our wedding invitations. ha.


----------



## Hausfrau

Why do you guys all have three day weeks?? Thanksgiving? Crazy Americans and your super late thanksgiving! Lol

Sweetpea, I probably won't test :( Now that I'm charting I can see what an IC would tell me (usually sooner) :(

Horsey, I know how you feel! I have my thyroid test next week and my actual appointment about a week after that and it feels like it's dragging by. I just wanna get things sorted again because I am starting to feel lousy AND despite having suspected HYPOthyroidism I've LOST 10 pounds I can't afford to lose in a week and a half. :(


----------



## horseypants

wow haus, i so wish we could trade places with our changes in weight.

good luck with your thyroid test. do they do it at a particular time in your cycle?


----------



## sweetpea417

Dude horsey... am I reading your chart right? Pos OPK yesterday? :)


----------



## horseypants

Yeah, so weird. -it was a cheapie so not entirely sure I read it right. Doing another as I type. ;p


----------



## horseypants

i'm pretty sure all three opks were false positives cause i'm just that "poor me" over the whole thing.

haus, sweetpea, what's the haps?


----------



## sweetpea417

How can you have 3 false positives?

Opk for me was negative but looks like it might go positive tomorrow for me. Gonna attack DH tonight lol


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey- I really hope those weren't false positives. When I had an annov cycle followed by a clomid cycle I o'ed on cd 8! So it is def possible for you to o early since you haven't in a while. I would bd to be safe!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks horsey! He didn't tell me to have the test on any particular day, nope. Excited to get getting it done soon though!! :) Aside from that nothing is new with me (I'm sooo boring!!) just waiting on AF to come 'round again. My temp today is probably a fluke since I woke up feeling warm again... :wacko:

Post your opk pics! It!s been awhile since we overanalyzed our tests!! Hehe :)

Yay sweetpea!! :sex:!


----------



## sweetpea417

Does it mean anything when your pre O temps are higher than normal? Cause mine are and it's a little weird. Some of them are as high as my usual post O temps


----------



## Hausfrau

I read somewhere that high pre-o temps can indicate low estrogen levels. 

Take my advice for what it's worth though. I only play a doctor online hehe ;)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus- that's interesting. It's the only cycle I've ever seen like this. Maybe I'll read up on it.


----------



## Hausfrau

I just did a quick google for you and most things say that low estrogen isn't the only reason for high pre-o temps, but it's the most likely...


----------



## horseypants

i dont think they really seem that high though - when you compare them with other ff charts.... i thought mine were low, and they are only .2 off from yours right?


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah they are about .4 - .5 higher than normal (on some days not all). 97.56 today is on the low end of my post-o temps, but I haven't O'd yet. Opk still negative


----------



## sweetpea417

Happy thanksgiving!

Haus- will you take a test already?!?

Horsey- looks like you O'd! Yay lady! 2 week wait for you mama!

I am still waiting to O- hopefully soon.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Hausfrau

Well sweetpea and horsey, you guys are in it to win it! I'm out :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus :hugs: sorry lady :(


----------



## horseypants

haus :hugs:

i feel our bodies are messing with us.


----------



## sweetpea417

My body is definitely messing with me this cycle. I was sure o happened Friday at CD 14- even had the O pains (on both sides!). Friday night I was nauseous and threw up dinner (think I caught a bug)- then woke up and my temp was like 99.7 (recorded 98.6 like an hour later cause it jumped down). CM has been thick and creamy today but temp down again. I am like wtf today. Opk is still positive or near positive I don't know I can't tell. DH and I haven't BD'd since thurs so I feel like I have no chance this cycle. I am heartbroken I have to wait another cycle to try. Soooooo frustrating!


----------



## sweetpea417

DH is at work all day today so we can't BD :(


----------



## horseypants

i hate that, sweetpea. my cycle has been messing with me with opks and when i am going to ovulate too. it makes the sex even weirder. i think you guys will find time to bowm chicka bow wow. try not to stress though i know it is easier said than done. xo

your cycle is so regular though, as long as you do it every two days frm cd13-16, you are good i bet.

ugh. why am i having o pains?


----------



## sweetpea417

O pains really? Do you doubt that you Ovulated?

I'm all worried because it has been 3 days since we BD'd. I just checked again and my cm is very sticky. Maybe I O'd last night and the temp hasn't had a chance to rise? I just feel hopeless that anything happened, ya know?


----------



## horseypants

yeah. i want to throw all this ttc out the window. i do doubt that i o-ed! i am going to do a progesterone blood test tomorrow and will get to find out whether or not i have.

it is super hard to tell with yours whether you ahve or havent cause of the cold symptoms too :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

I hear you :(


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- sorry the damn witch showed :(

Sweetpea- hopefully you did o already and it was just your illness throwing off the temps!

Horsey- I think it looks like you o'ed! I am curious to see what your progesterone test says today...let us know!

Nothing new here still just waiting for dec 6th so we can find out the gender! We go out of town Thursday- Monday back to my hometown for one of my good friend's wedding so hopefully that will help pass the time!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Rachel! I can't wait to know what you are having :)

Today, still no temp rise. I discarded the really high temp the other day due to being sick. Can you tell me if this opk still looks positive? (Taken this morning). If it is, this will be day 5 of positives  Don't know what to think!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo-28.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

It actually looks darker in person. Anyway, this is what they have looked like today, yesterday (didn't take one Sat cause I thought I O'd, last Friday and last Thursday late evening- were negative before). Where is my O????


----------



## Rachel789

Hmmm it's tough to tell. It may be positive if not close. Not sure what's going on with your cycle...very strange! I hope your body figures out what it wants to do soon!


----------



## horseypants

it does look super close, especially for one taken first thing in the morning. you should def. keep boppin'


----------



## horseypants

dude sweetpea, have you done an hpt lately?


----------



## sweetpea417

No. I had a period this past month though. Why, should I?


----------



## horseypants

just in case? cause you said your temps are higher than normal and now you're having positive opks multiple days in a row. do you really need an excuse to poas?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hmmmm


----------



## sweetpea417

Bfn


----------



## ashleywalton

:( Really wishing TTC was easier for all you ladies.


----------



## sweetpea417

Still no O today. WEIRD


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey, when does testing begin?


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, i am so upset!!!!!!!! 

oh btw, ive been testing everything every day so no worries there - i aint prego 

arg! i got my progesterone test result back and it was 4.4 - low - so i didnt ovulate. wtf : (

before the mcs, i wa ablr to get pg and i ovulated. af was taking a long time, but it looked normal and at least came eventually. now my body is more efed up tha every before. im having a mini panic attack over having had the d&c : (

doc's appointment tomorrow. i'm also kicking myself for writing so much personal stuff on here, cause im in the u.s. - couldnt insurance companies use this against me? raise my rates or deny coverage in the future? ughhh. low progesterone is supposed to correspond with bad mood i think.


----------



## sweetpea417

oh horsey :( :( :( :hugs:

Here for you lady :cry:


----------



## horseypants

now back to the real matter at hand. your textbook chart is not so textbook this time. what could be going on?! i actually thought maybe you were gonna pull some mother mary stuff and be prego despite the scientific infallibility of our af and o and charting and all. grr. the evening primrose oil is what you've been doing differently right? it was supposed to make ovulation earlier? is it possible it is doing the same thing clomid did to me and it has delayed o? if this is the case, who knows, maybe it's just the thing you need and delaying o a few days will do the trick to get you your bfp.


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey I am so sorry your body is giving you so much trouble :( I hope your dr can help you figure things out.


----------



## sweetpea417

horsey, i really don't know. I didnt take the EPO this cycle but drank the fertilitea every day (stopped at CD13). Only thing is, maybe my egg is having trouble this time around getting out of the gate. I'm just gonna keep BD as much as I can till I see that temp rise for sure


----------



## horseypants

yep , bowmchicka bow wow


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey I'm sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: Is healthcare in the US so effed up that they could use stuff you posted online against you?? Crazyy.

Ladies I don't know what to think. I had my blood draw yesterday and my doctors officed called today because my doc would like to see me (he's hot - I'd like to see him too, but whatev! :blush: lol lol) so I'm a little nervous. Usually after a draw I call them... Either my thyroid is effed or I'm still pretty anemic...


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus- maybe it's something totally fixable and easy (fingers crossed for you!)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- I hope it's something that can be easily fixed and get you on your way to your bfp. When do you see the dr?


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! I'm hoping it's nothing big. My DH said maybe they're just following up and want to keep on top of things... I've been feeling reallyyy run down every morning and am getting thinner - I'm 5'5" and 113 pounds today. I feel like I'm way too thin... :(

Rachel, I see him first thing Monday morning, I'm happy to get up early for an 8am appointment to just get this sorted! Lol :)


----------



## horseypants

Haus, I'm worried for you but bet its nothing bad. Huggles. 

Afm, now I'm thinking maybe I o - Ed even earlier? Cause I go to the docs, she orders up helluv tests, I
Leave the office and bam af! I'm actually relieved to see the witch.


----------



## horseypants

Rachel, double jinx :) its the second time in a row we posted at the same time. How are you?


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey weird! You had a very short cycle this month didn't you?


----------



## Hausfrau

WTF is going on with us ladies??!? No o for sweetpea yet, short cycle for horsey...etc. Rachel stay away lest something crazy happens to you next!! :rofl:


----------



## sweetpea417

Well when I undid my discarded temp from Saturday (was really high like 99.7 and then 98.6), it says I O'ed on CD14 (normal O day) and it gives me solid crosshairs. It still doesn't explain the 4-5 days of positive opks though. I stopped taking them because I ran out. And I have never seen my temps do this weird thing before. 

What does it mean??? Did I really O?

Did I mention too that Friday, I had O pains on both sides? Can it mean 2 eggies and that's why my temp is weird? But if that's the case, then why wouldn't my progesterone be sailing high right now. Maybe I am overthinking it...


----------



## sweetpea417

I always have a clear biphasic pattern and i don't this time...?


----------



## horseypants

it is very wierd. i can't figure it out. first glance though, i thought maybe you o-ed on cd17. cm seems to say earlier though, like ff does. you mentioned your pre o temps were high this time - maybe it's something environmental (new winter blanky) or the cold you were dealing with. if those were magically lower, then would it make sense that o is really at 15?

i actually think both of us should go have ultrasounds done and then get trigger shots when it's time to o, to make sure stuff's happening the way it should. i have no faith in my body right now.


----------



## sweetpea417

It's a mystery! Guess I'll know by how long my luteal phase it cause its usually about 13-14 days


----------



## sweetpea417

Where is everyone?


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm here! I'm just nervous for tomorrow so I've been staying away cause I don't wanna bug you guys with my obsessing lol. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Obcess away! I never mind :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks sweetpea! :)

I'm ready, just waiting now... I feel like I'm being super dramatic! Lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Please let us know what happens!

I tested bfn yesterday at either 9dpo or 6dpo lol. I am still unsure of when I ovulated. I don't feel too hopeful about this cycle so far because I have zero preggo symptoms but of course that doesn't always mean anything.

How is everyone?


----------



## ashleywalton

Sure hope you ladies get your cycles figured out... Good luck at the Dr!


----------



## Hausfrau

I have hypothyroidism. Just took my first (of many) dose of Synthroid :wacko:

At least have a possible reason for not conceiving yet. Also my doc said I may still lose weight - I wanna GAIN weight :(

Keep testing sweetpea!! :)


----------



## horseypants

i'm waiting for test results and then i gotta see if i can start saving for ivf :p


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey when do the results come back? How much is ivf?


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing? Haus, I am opposite to you, I am hyperthyroid. I have to take 10mg carbimazole every day, and my baby may come out slightly hypothyroid cos of the medication. But they said I had to take it. The only bonus is I get extra scans to check baby's growth.

How much is IVF Horsey? I looked up costs here in NZ before I got my BFP, and knew it was way out of our financial reach :(

Sweetpea, it does look like you ovulated, just hard to pinpoint exactly when. Maybe this difference in cycle will be a good thing!


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea417 said:


> Horsey when do the results come back? How much is ivf?

i dunno. i have a feeling my doc is waiting for all the results to come back and then she'll call with the rundown? this is the "recurrent miscarriage workup," so we're looking for the reasons why.... yesterday was my due date, but alas no baby. :cry:

ivf is at least 20 thousand dollars. i am trying to think of a crafty way to NOT do a wedding registry and instead ask people to contribute money? maybe i can say we're trying to buy a house? my family - they're all persian so i bet they're all gonna give us $ anyway, but e's family are whities LOL and he says cash is a tacky gift. Puhleeeez! what's tacky is people giving money to bed bath beyond for DISHES when what we need is a baby and a house.

... 

yes, ivf is way out of our financial reach, but i feel no hope of having a baby now and am desperate at the same time. so that's the last resort. i'll sell my kidney to try it. j/k havent figured it out. but we are in debt for school loans, paying healthcare costs and working normal jobs. we are renting.... you get the idea. it would be a desperate move - and we'd have to ask people for help - and it probably wont work............... it is weird. yesterday, i came to admit to myself i never really thought i would be having a baby right now. it never felt like it would really happen - and now i'm realising that i cant imagine really having a baby and it will probably never happen. -like i decided to face the reality - that it is not in the cards for me. and at the same time, that can not be true!!!! i would do anything for a real family and i dont know if i've given up or if im more desperate than ever. blech.

...

sweetpea, what rachel said. i really hope the strange cycle is going to do the trick!


----------



## Rachel789

Hey girls sorry I haven't been around..I was away for a friends wedding for a long weekend :)

Haus- sorry to hear about the diagnosis :( but I hope the meds will get you on your way to your bfp!

Sweetpea- your cycle is very strange sometimes our bodies are off for no reason. I hope your bfp is coming, I had no symptoms when I got mine, they didn't show until a couple weeks after my bfp. 

Horsey- :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling so down :( we all have our good and bad days and I hope things turn around for you because you so deserve it. I wouldn't even worry about Ivf yet I bet you won't even need to go there. I have a feeling if you get on a progesterone supplement that your next pregnancy will stick.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey, I agree with Rachel. We know you CAN get pregnant so that is the first big step. You will conceive again (with or without IVF) and the progesterone supplements will most likely be the trick with a sticky bean. I have a friend who is about your age, was trying for 2 years to get preggo and suffered from 2 or 3 mc. She got pregnant again, got on progesterone and BAM. 35 weeks preggo now. Don't give up hope.

AFM, I am ready to start fertility testing. I'm worried about the $$ but I want a baby so as long as they take payments lol. I feel like I should follow my own advice a bit. I feel hopeless too. We have been trying for a year and Nothing. Not even a chemical preg or anything (not that I would wish for that). I know I could get pregnant in the past (LO proves that) but I can't fathom what is causing my secondary infertility. It is so hard. I want to give up all the time :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh yeah bfn again today


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: sweetpea


----------



## horseypants

:hugs: sweetpea


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! I'm still bummed about the diagnosis, but like my DH said it's kind of what we expected :( So far I'm on the lowest dose of Synthroid, but my doctor says he is confident that it will need to be upped - we're just seeing how I respond to the med and I'll have to have another draw in a few weeks. Bex, do you know if you get extra scans if you're hypothyroid as well? It must be nice to see your LO more often! :)

Sweetpea, how much is fertility testing? Too bad you guys don't have a health care system like ours :(

Damn, Rachel and Bex your pregnancies are flying by!


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh I don't know. Every test costs money. Like a lot. I have insurance but I have a ded so I'm gonna guess a lot of the tests will go towards that first. Meaning.... I still end up paying a good chunk of it myself. It's so stupid, no one can have anything major done medically in this country without going into debt. Unless you live off the government and then it's free.

It's frustrating! My ded starts over in Jan so I may as well wait this month out. Annual is scheduled for January 13th so that's a good time as any to start the testing


----------



## rmsh1

Does being hypothyroid affect baby's growth? If so, you may get extra scans. I am not sure, and different countries do different things. My friend in the UK is hypothyroid and has been for ages, so they have been taking her blood regularly, and upping her dose when required, but she doesn't think she will get any more scans now, unless there is a problem. She is at the same stage in pregnancy as me. I am happy to get more scans, they will occur at approximately 30, 34 and 38 weeks, but judging by my rapidly growing belly, this baby is growing just fine


----------



## Rachel789

I know what your feeling sweetpea, the healthcare in this country is a joke. We had to spend a lot of money between co pays, deductibles, premiums, and whatever my health insurance didn't cover at all like fertility treatments. We probably spent 4-5k on healthcare last year and the extra expenses aside from the premiums was because of me dh didn't spend barely anything. Healthcare shouldn't be allowed to cost that much :growlmad:


----------



## Rachel789

Today is the day we get to find out the gender I am so excited!! It is not for about 6 more hours I will let you girls know tonight or tomorrow morning what we are having :)

I am so upset though because dh took a half day and we were going to get dinner and maybe do some shopping for the baby after and I came down with a cold which I am sure I got from the stupid airplane I was on on Monday :growlmad: i hate being sick :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry you are sick Rachel :( BUT I am SO excited to find out what you are having! Keep us posted <3


----------



## horseypants

yay rachel and rmsh, im glad you are back in action on our little thread. sweetpea, this SUCKS doesnt it. i just had all the blood tests done and i hope i dont get a heart attack when i see the bill. i havent even scheduled the appointment with the fertility doc (that's what's next) cause it's all going to be out of pocket and we're barely making ends meet before the medical bills. -i'm asking my dad to help with our wedding.....and i want to blurt out to him - or maybe we should skip all this and you can pay my doctor to see if i can have a baby!!!!! a lot of times, i dont want to get married at all if im not going to get to have kids. what for. my husband doesnt carry me to bed like haus's and i still have to work anyway :p. haus, sounds like you are on the right track and praise canada for taking care of its people!


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh Rachel, tell us quick!


----------



## horseypants

:pink:I think it is a girl!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey you were right its a girl!!! :cloud9:


----------



## horseypants

:dance:

congrats!


----------



## Hausfrau

Congrats Rachel!! :)

Bex, all I know is that if my hypothyroidism was left untreated my LOs may have mental difficulties and I would have an increased rsk of misscarriage. I kinda want the extra scans hehe. I don't even feel hypothyroid, I'm thin, ovulating, etc. The only symptom I have is my hair is falling out like crazy, it's weird!!

Wow, you guys that is nuts! I can't imagine paying for healthcare! All of my appointments, draws etc were 100% free (covered by taxes). We basically chose whatever doctor we want to see, show our health card, and then just walk out afterwards - no bill. We pay for dental visits though, but with my DH 's insurance 85% of that visit is covered and I end up paying about $50.


----------



## rmsh1

Yay for team pink Rachel!

You might get extar scans then Haus, if they are worried about baby's growth. Good thing to get this under control now, though they will probably up your meds when you get pregnant, apparently that is normal. Being hypERthyroid is apparently the better of the two, and from my readings, my baby could be on the small side, but otherwise fine. The meds I am on may make her a bit hypothyroid, but my midwife said my hormones may balance out before she is due, so I can stop the meds. I hope that happens!

Medical care over here is pretty much free too. We pay to see a GP, but maternity visits are free, and my prescriptions are cheaper than normal. If you wish to go private, you can, but you will pay, so I am using the free public system. My obstetrician appointments are all free, and all my blood tests. I could not imagine paying for all this, especially now we have no jobs, argghhhh


----------



## sweetpea417

Girls all around! Congrats Rachel! I had a *gut* feeling you were gonna say girl :)

I'm waiting for AF. All bfn all around blah! I'm thinking about just taking a "real break" this month- no temping no nothing and just go with the flow


----------



## sweetpea417

AF will be here today. Girls, let me ask you something. What kind of testing should I do? I don't even know where to start with this. Should I start with DH sperm? He doesn't have insurance so how does this work exactly. If its a problem with low sperm count, then I would rather know (cheaply) then go through all this testing with me that could cost me a small fortune.

Help!


----------



## ashleywalton

Wish I knew sweetpea. Hope you find answers :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea you are right, getting your dh checked first is the easiest and cheaper of the tests. Then from there you can ask your dr to do cd 3 and cd21 bloods to check your hormone levels. Maybe get an ultrasound as well. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ashleywalton

Not sure how I missed it! CONGRATS on team pink Rachel. :)


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, the lab lost my blood or something? when i figure out how much my cd3 tests were, i will let you know. OH still has to do sperm analysis and then there are some other things where i dont know how much all that costs - like they do an hsg to check your tubes? no clue on that stuff yet..........


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey lets keep each other posted about the testing


----------



## horseypants

yep. i wanted to wait to find out about the cd3 labs and then consider scheduling an appointment with the fertility doc. all of that has to come out of pocket, but they monitor your follicles on the ultrasound and tell you whether you are actually ovulating or give you a trigger shot to make sure you do o at the right time. i figure the hsg would be necessary if nothing happens and there are also a few other tests like a saline test to check your uterus walls - and there are some other things. sigh,


----------



## sweetpea417

What does the saline test in the uterus check for?


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh nm I just read up on it. Checks for blockages and abnormalities. Yeah I think maybe I either have hormone level issues or hopefully something easily fixable. I'm scared to find out something is really wrong like PID or something like they tell me "you just can't have kids anymore" :( that's thinking the worst but the thought scares me


----------



## horseypants

Sweetpea, I'll bet you dollars it's nothing like that xoxo

I heard back from the doc and she says my thyroid stimulating hormone and prolactin levels are a little high. Help! What does this mean? I'm scared!


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey my TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) is high. I have hypothyroidism. When your TSH is elevated it indicates an underactive thyroid. With (untreated) hypothyroidism you are more likely to have issues with ovulating and carrying a pregnancy as your risk for misscarriage is higher. I don't even understand how I am hypothyroid (aside from the elevated TSH) as the only symptoms I'm having are feeling sluggish and my hair is falling out. I'm LOSING weight and am clearly ovulating - it's frustrating.

Ladies, do you guys adjust your temps if you wake up early/late? I've read you should add .1 for every half hour and minus .1 for every half hour earlier or later respectively. I usually temp at 6:30am, and woke up today at 8am so I subtracted .3 and I'm at coverline...should I use the original temp??


----------



## horseypants

I don't adjust em at all


----------



## rmsh1

horseypants said:


> Sweetpea, I'll bet you dollars it's nothing like that xoxo
> 
> I heard back from the doc and she says my thyroid stimulating hormone and prolactin levels are a little high. Help! What does this mean? I'm scared!

I pm'd you all the stuff I know of prolactin. I am sure they will want to retest you before deciding anything, to rule stress out of the equation :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Haus I didn't adjust mine because I felt like the adjustments weren't accurate for me. If I temped more than 1 hour before my usual temping time I would just make note of it.

Horsey :hugs: I know how heartbreaking it is to get bad test results back as I have been there with the pcos. Good news is you are finding out what has been causing your irregular cycles and possibly your m/cs and those issues are able to be controlled with meds. I bet once its under control you will get pregnant fast with no issues.


----------



## horseypants

Haus, I so dont get it how you can be so skinny and hypo. what are you and your doc doing about it?

Rmsh1, THANKS for the good info. That helps.

Rachel, it does suck that there was actually something wrong with me. I was fully expecting to get the results back and for them all to be normal. That's the typical scenaio with me. I've always been super normal with medical tests. Nothing ever actually detectably off. I have been thinking maybe my levels were elevated because I have been getting so stressed out? Dunno.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Haus, I so dont get it how you can be so skinny and hypo. what are you and your doc doing about it?
> 
> Rmsh1, THANKS for the good info. That helps.
> 
> Rachel, it does suck that there was actually something wrong with me. I was fully expecting to get the results back and for them all to be normal. That's the typical scenaio with me. I've always been super normal with medical tests. Nothing ever actually detectably off. I have been thinking maybe my levels were elevated because I have been getting so stressed out? Dunno.

Tell me about it! I told my doc I was losing weight, but he didn't seem concerned and said to just keep track of it and update him at our next appointment. I'm about 5'5" and 113-115 pounds, I feel skeleton like! Do you know your TSH number? Mine started high at 4, increased to 7, then dropped to 6 (normal aparently is .3 to 3)


----------



## horseypants

I don't know the number yet but am totally freaking out, I can't help it lol. I wish the doc would call me back! I literally weigh a hundred pounds more than you. We should start a fat sharing project.


----------



## Hausfrau

I know how you feel! I'm still freaking out (lol) but my doc said it's easy to treat and the hardest part is getting the dose of Synthroid just right. You are going to have more blood draws so hopefully you don't have a needle phobia! Hehe :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Good news horsey is that you have something diagnosed now so maybe with the meds, you'll get preggo like right away. I am scared cause I have no idea why we aren't conceiving and am scared to go to the doc : /


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, huggles and waaaaaaa!!! for us!!! you too, haus, waaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

omg, seriously?! I also have a mutation! "single c677t"

That's a blood clotting thing. For goodness sake!


----------



## sweetpea417

What does that mean exactly? Do you have to be on blood thinners now? :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

i think maybe just aspirin, but i havent heard from my doc on that one yet. im supposed to go back to retest thyroid and pralctin, but im supposed to have no nipple stimulation for at least 24 hours and im trying to not be stressed out when i go too, so i keep putting it off. i am willing myself better tsh and prolactin numbers. my Opks are trippin me out.... maybe i o-ed? but i don't believe it could have happened this early, especially successfully, since all this stuff i have makes you not o properly. even when your body thinks you did, you didnt. bah! how are you sweetpea and haus?


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm ok. I'm ttc frustrated. I'm not even trying this month (well I mean I'm not temping or opks). We are still gonna BD but I'm trying to relax and not think about it. EVERYONE and I mean everyone at work is popping up preggo. Sigh


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: sweetpea, horsey, and haus! You all deserve this and it will happen for you. I hope sooner than later. You are all taking the right steps in figuring out the underlying issue so it will only be a matter of time.


----------



## Hausfrau

I don't know wtf is going on! We BD last night, and a few hours after I had AF-esque cramps and bright red bleeding (I could feel my DH hitting my cervix, but there was no discomfort - holy tmi eh?? Lol). It's not too bad right now, but man I feel pretty lousy right now :(

Along with the weird spotting I had a few months back, I'm kinda freaked out..


----------



## horseypants

haus, my tsh number was 4.53 and they said the high normal was 4.5 - but they want you to be below a 2 if you are prego. I'm retesting tomorrow. Just talked to my doc. Love that woman. I wish I wasnt such a complicated case and could only be seen by her, but since im so messed up im going to see an expensive doc and maybe an endocrinologist too. Happy mid 30s life crisis. Thank god I did not wait any longer. bah.

i had spotting on clomid
and i had spotting after my mcs
<3 dont be freaked

sweetpea, good for you. i want to make myself take a break too. it's just all too painful.


----------



## Hausfrau

My TSH started out around the same place (it was 6.something at the last draw). Up here anything over 3 is considered high. When is your next test? My doctor had me going every 3 months...

I'm trying not to freak out, but I'm not really sure what to think :( I've never been on clomid or been pregnant before...I'm hoping my lp isn't changing and that this isn't AF! Usually my temps drop below coverline when AF shows... :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

implantation spotting :dance:

that is what i am thinking :dance:


----------



## sweetpea417

I agree with horsey! Your chart looks great! Please o please test in the am!


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh Haus :( Just saw your chart. :cry:


----------



## Hausfrau

Yeah :( This whole spotting/bleeding thing really threw me. I was thinking it was wayyy too early to be AF, but it was :(


----------



## horseypants

i never ovulated. soooooooooooo depressed today. that happened to me last time. maybe it has something to do with our thyroid stuff?


----------



## horseypants

my longest time friend finally got her bfp today through ivf - happy for her but soooo sad for me.


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: horsey

I am sure the issues with o'ing could have something to do with your thyroid. Are you getting it retested at some point?


----------



## horseypants

as soon as i wrote that i got my retest results back and they're basically normal so my doc says there's no need to see an endocrinologist. (rachel jinx) 

maybe i had another chemical pregnancy and that's what threw them off? i dont know. but for some reason getting the supposedly good news also makes me sad and mad. awesome. i am just awesome. sorry to be sucky on here. i like you all very much though and cant stay away from you.


----------



## Rachel789

At this point I think it can't hurt to go see an RE anyway. In my experience they are much more thorough than gynos at solving infertility issues.


----------



## horseypants

i do have an appointment with him thursday. it's just i have to pay out of pocket for him.


----------



## ashleywalton

Just wanted to stop in and say hi :) I still read through your posts practically everyday. Still wishing for good things for you ladies.


----------



## Rachel789

Is everything out of pocket? My insurance doesn't cover infertility treatments but my office visits and certain tests like the saline sono and hsg were covered by my insurance just not the actual treatments.


----------



## Hausfrau

Horsey are you saying you had your TSH re-tested again?? My doctor has said testing TSH so close together is unreliable as three months (at least) are needed to gauge how things are changing (or not). Also like I said over 3 is considered high up here, is 4 considered okay in the US?? Hypothyroidism can definitely affect ovulation yes.

Hey Ashley! *waves* :)

Sweetpea & Rachel what's new??? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Nothing new here! Just trying to relax this cycle. I think I am actually sleeping a lot better cause I'm not temping this cycle.


----------



## horseypants

i may give it up for a while too cause im not ovulating and it is just disappointing really. saw a fertility doc yesterday and now im poor. haus, that is good to know. yes the test and retest were only a couple weeks apart. hmmm. anyway, both times it was higher than it should be. they like it really low if you are trying to get pg, like 1.5 is really good? mine was 4.5 the first time and 2.5 the second. i just spilled guts all over my journal in case you are into that sort of thing. happy xmas everyone.


----------



## sweetpea417

Merry Christmas weekend everyone. I'm still here just lurking


----------



## ashleywalton

Merry Christmas to all of you! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Merry (belated) Christmas! Haha :)


----------



## ashleywalton

The only decent picture we got all Christmas. Lol. Hope you all are well :)


----------



## Rachel789

Aww cute pic ashley!

Merry christmas everyone sorry im late. I am still out of town visiting dh's family until saturday. I am so mad because I just got over a cold a week and a half ago from when.I travelled up north for my friends wedding and now I caught another cold :( I am so sick of being sick!

I hope you all had a good holiday :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh no, hope you get healthy soon! And, thank you!


----------



## horseypants

hey everyone, merry xmas and happy new year to all. i'm trying to take it easy and not bother obsessing because it is almost as if the clomid stopped ovualtion this cycle. i feel better about having an RE on the case, but i can't really afford his services, so just limping along - while i have the "ideal" plan in mind for 2013 if only i could afford it. and lets be honest, it isnt ideal anyway. i wanted a baby and the neighbor is about to have hers.


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey you should ask about trying femara next cycle. I hear for people clomid doesn't work for femara usually works and it has less side effects.


----------



## horseypants

ok that's good to hear. i actually am going to try femara but im paranoid the pills made me STOP ovulating completely and didn't think there was much of a difference femara versus clomid......... i was thinking if one doesn't work for you the other one doesn't have a great chance of working - but i will try to keep the faith.


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! This thread is getting kinda quiet again! :wacko: what's new?? I'm in the US right now (they let me in your country guys!! Haha) for a week before my cruise :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi all! Happy New Year! I am getting purty bout to go out for the first time in forever! Grandma's watching LO so mamas having some drinks tonight! Be safe everyone! Love you ladies


----------



## horseypants

happy new year : )


----------



## Rachel789

Happy new year I hope you are all doing well :)

Have fun on your trip haus!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Happy New Year ladies!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi ladies! Hope all is well. I am 3 almost 4 days late. We barely had BD time this cycle and I did not chart or temp so I have no idea when I ovulated. I took a test Saturday (day of missed period) but got a negative. Cramping the day before that and now nothing. I kept feeling like I was gonna get AF Sat and Sun but now nothing. Sore boobs a little bit. Chances that I am preggo are very slim. We only BD'd a couple of times and I was pretty stressed out around the holidays so most likely it delayed O for me.

That's my update. Still waiting. How is everyone?


----------



## horseypants

Hmmm...... fingers crossed for you, sweetpea! <3


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! This frau (lady in german lol) is on a ship somewhere between the Bahamas and St. Thomas! :) I'm expecting AF any day now really. I hardly temped at all this cycle and we only BDed once sooo yeah my chances are slim to none haha

Good luck sweetpea!! Horsey what's going on with you??


----------



## horseypants

i'm morose and not cheerful. you jet setter you.


----------



## sweetpea417

Totally jealous Haus!

Yeah my hpt was negative today. Wtf oh well : /


----------



## Rachel789

Haus I'm jealous! I hope you are having a blast :)

Sweetpea-it's strange what's happening with your cycle. Stress can throw things off so maybe that's what's going on? I hope you have a bfp coming instead!

Horsey- how are things with you? :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

loooong cycle for me. i had some spotting today - not sure what it is but we didnt have sex until today and the day before yesterday, so it isnt implantation spotting or anything wonderful. maybe i am spotting during o? either that or here comes af.


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah I guess I must have delayed O by a week :( grrr. My temp is still up- I am on CD 33 (longest cycle since Aug 2010 when it was 35 days. I have kept track since my daughter was born- 3 1/2 years ago! I am back temping for the moment just to see what happens. I'll take another hpt tomorrow if AF doesn't show. Now I wish I had temped this cycle so I knew when I ovulated. Go figure the one time I don't in over a year, I have a long cycle. Atleast I know I O'd cause I have high temps. I guess time will tell


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, that's right - you didnt temp this cycle and your cycle is super predictable usually. how inconvenient indeed. good luck.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I hope it means O for you finally!


----------



## horseypants

thank you :) how's life otherwise? work is rough for me, but i just had two weeks off so i am somewhat rejuvenated and this is as good as it gets for now... i also did a lot of cooking over the break and impressed myself with that. -and bought a bedside lamp which has become the highlight of my evenings lol. i sound like an old lady :).


----------



## sweetpea417

I am back at the gym everyday at 5:30 am and eating very healthy (except Sunday cause that's my day off). I started this Mon so I am 3 days in lol. Work is also stressful for me so in attributing it to my wacky cycle. Wish it could just be a bfp though :(


----------



## horseypants

oh man, and when you eat healthy, you are messing around. it is truly healthy! i ate kfc today and have avoided the gym like the plague. i really need to take a tip from you and shape up.


----------



## sweetpea417

I would kill for KFC  maybe on Sunday though!


----------



## sweetpea417

Temp still high today. I am 6 days late according to my normal cycle. No sign of AF yet.


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies we are having a great time! :) we're enroute back to Florida right now and should be in Fort Lauderdale on Sunday :( If you wanna check out our ship it's the Allure of the Seas (Royal Caribbean) sooo big lol. Also AF showed, that bitch will find you even in the middle of the ocean!! Haha

Hopefully you're bfp is in the making sweetpea!! :dust:!!!


----------



## horseypants

Hausfrau said:


> that bitch will find you even in the middle of the ocean!! Haha

:rofl:

sorry though, haus - sounds like the vacation was pretty rad though


----------



## sweetpea417

8 days late


----------



## sweetpea417

Well ladies, here is my update. I am 9 days late for what would be my normal cycle. Took a digital today and of course says not pregnant. I just want AF to get here. I feel like my body punished me for not charting this month. I can't believe I was that stressed out to push back O almost a week and a half... But I guess it happens! Temp is gradually declining so maybe she is on her way. I am tired of this wait. I don't know how you handle it horsey with your long cycles- I am driving myself crazy! 

I am having a lil cramping today but up until now, I have had no signs of AF. Cycle day 37 today.


----------



## sweetpea417

Just started spotting... Guess I am just glad to have an answer either way...


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea- sorry to hear your cycle is longer and confusing this month :( also sorry it appears af is here. I hope things are better next cycle. Do you have an appt scheduled to see your dr?


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep it got pushed back to Feb 19th cause apparently there was a change in the doctors schedule. AF showed yesterday for me. Finally glad to know what's up. Thinking I will chart again this cycle so I know wtf is going on lol


----------



## horseypants

My next appointment got pushed from feb 1 to march 4 - and i totally got a false positive this morning. There's a sick part of me that's holding on to hope.


----------



## sweetpea417

How did you get a false positive? That's really rare. Are you sure it's not for real?


----------



## ashleywalton

hi ladies. haven't been on much. having major back problems, i'm having xrays on monday. hope you all are hanging in there. :)


----------



## Rachel789

Ashley I am sorry to hear about your back problems :( I hope it's something that can be fixed easily.

Horsey- how do you know it was a false +?


----------



## horseypants

Long story in journal xo
Bfn this morning

Huggles


----------



## sweetpea417

You know just cause you got a negative this morning doesn't mean you aren't. It's still a little early. A positive is a positive and false ones don't come around often. Don't count yourself out just yet love


----------



## sweetpea417

Update here... I figured as long as I'm not getting pregnant (jan marks our 13th cycle ttc), then I may as well get into shape. I'm doing Body for Life (anyone heard of it?). DH and I did it once before and got great results. I have just finished week 2 and feeling pretty good. Lots of gym time and healthy eating. Who knows, maybe we just need to be healthier to have the sperm and eggie meet? So I may as well tone up the bod anyway!


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm back! 

Keep us updated horsey! :hugs:

I've never heard of it sweetpea, good luck! :)


----------



## horseypants

go sweetpea, im feeling the same but without the motivation :p haus, what's the haps. rachel and rmsh1, damn ladies. time flies. it must be about time for you gals.....


----------



## rmsh1

:haha: not quite time yet but certainly getting there, just over 8 weeks left for me :ignore: :shock: I am still stalking you all!

Sweetpea, you are going to look like this! Go you! :bodyb:
Horsey, I am still stalking your journal, just quietly :hugs:

AFM, we are having a bigun! I had a 30 week growth scan due to my thyroid, and baby was measuring in the 90th percentile :saywhat: This is BIG! Her head circumference alone was measuring 32 weeks + 3 days, and the scan was on 29 weeks + 6 :) I knew I was feeling big. So now, I have to have more scans due to her size, and if she stays around the 90th percentile, fine, I just have a big baby, but if she goes up even higher, they will retest me for diabetes. I dont think I have diabetes, but they will test again anyway.

I seem to have all the downer parts of pregnancy now. I have carpel tunnel syndrome at night time, where the "tunnel" supplying the nerves to the hands swells up, causing numbness and finger joint pain. It is nasty when I first wake up. I also have horrendous reflux, and am on prescription pills for that. I got thrush last week. BUT baby is doing just fine, nothing wrong there. I am a little concerned that they will induce me early if she gets too big, and I did not want an induction, but not much I can do. Next scan is just over two weeks away :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Wow Bex you are almost there!! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey everyone! What's shakin'?


----------



## horseypants

I've got an hsg scheduled for Friday. AF is dying down, the bitch.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck with your hsg horsey! I hear you are really fertile for a few cycles after getting one :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Good luck horsey!


----------



## Hausfrau

Good luck horsey! :)

Omg sweetpea you can test soon!

Nothing good is new with me, just dealing with a lot of crap right now :(


----------



## sweetpea417

What kind of crap? Hope everything is ok...

My ticker is off. I'm really like 1 dpo cause my last cycle was effed up. Come to think of it, so is this one. I have no idea what my body is doing lately : /


----------



## horseypants

i now have a saline sonogram schedule for tomorrow thursday, and still the hsg friday whew.

you guys dont talk enough anymore :cry:


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm here! Lurking... Life for me is do busy right now (just what I need actually to keep my ttc obsession in check!) I am enrolled in a night class, have become a gym rat and have a crochet contract for a local art museum. 

How's life for u gals otherwise?


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks sweetpea! I just have a lot going on and I really don't know how to deal with any of it...

I hear ya on not knowing wtf your body is doing! If you check my last cycle it was 5 days of spotting! WTF?! What class are you taking??

Horsey, Bex, Rachel what's new???


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm becoming certified as a medical coder :)


----------



## horseypants

I'm in the waiting room about to have my uterus checked with a saline sonogram.


----------



## Rachel789

I had that done horsey it is not bad at all...good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Not a whole lot new here just keeping busy and getting ready for the baby. She will be here in a few months, it's going by so fast! Once we finish the nursery I will make sure to take a pic for your guys :)


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Horsey! 

Not too much going on here. I have straps for my wrists at night time now as I got carpel tunnel syndrome, yet another pregnancy side-effect (I swear I have everything).

Sweetpea what does a medical coder do?


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex! Praying that you get some relief soon! I remember towards the end of my pregnancy getting all these symptoms too :hugs:

A medical coder is someone who reads through a providers chart notes and decides what "codes" to use to submit to an insurance for reimbursement. It's based on the procedures that are done at the visit and what symptoms the provider assesses at that time.


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey what's the word on your tests?


----------



## horseypants

my left tube did not show up. i am so mad at my lady parts, i no longer enjoy masturbation like i used to.


----------



## horseypants

rmsh, i have a good friend who got that. hang in there.


----------



## aknqtpie

Stalking you horsey.. muahahahha... 

Just flipping through the groups page and saw that you created this one, thought I would join the discussion.. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey what does that mean exactly? Is it blocked or the test was inconclusive?


----------



## sweetpea417

Here's my update ladies... Trying not to get too excited though...9 dpo, boobs sore as hell since ovulation, been very tired this week, cramps last night and looks like I *might* have an implantation dip on my chart if my temp spike tomorrow.


----------



## horseypants

hi sweetpea, :hugs: it was blocked but the report was vague so i guess ultimately inconclusive so far and im waiting for a third person (my RE) to review the films and tell me.

aknqtpie, glad you are here. we need fluffening.


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck sweetpea, this might be it! 

Sorry about your blocked tube Horsey :( I hope the RE reviews it and finds everything is just fine :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry about the possible blocked tube horsey. I hope everything turns out to be ok :)

Welcome to the thread aknqtpie!

Sweetpea- your chart and symptoms sound promising I really hope this is it for you! Do you normally get sore boobs?


----------



## horseypants

sweetpea, how are you, cheeks? xo


----------



## aknqtpie

Horsey - When are you meeting with your RE?


----------



## sweetpea417

OMG!!!!!! 

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo_zps7dd345af.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Sweetpea!!! You did it!!! :happydance:


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm over the moon!!!! Wahooooo!!!!!

Here's another pic...a close up

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo_zps22f5bb4b.jpg


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Ok last one... I wanted it to be real so bad, I decided to confirm it with a digi... Definitely pregnant! I'm in shock still I think :cloud9:

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/photo_zps5b443b94.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Sweetpea, you have a little bean in there!


----------



## horseypants

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Omg sweetpea yayyyyyyyy congrats I'm soooooo happy for you!!!

:happydance::thumbup::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## horseypants

:hugs::happydance::winkwink::flower::thumbup::happydance::coolio::icecream::friends::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::dance::hi::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::wave:O:):):holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay! I love all the dancing boobies! Haha!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Congrats!! I suck at math when is your estimated due date?? :holly: lol

I'm living through you, Rachel, Bex and eventually horsey. After my last few cycles I'm convinced it's never going to be my turn. :( I had a 20 day cycle, FOUR days of spotting and my current one was 24 days. Add the fact that my dad was just diagnosed with TWO cancers and yeah life is awesome. 

I'm a total ray of sunshine! Haha


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus! :hugs: 

I thought it would never be my turn too... When I totally stopped obsessing, it took 2 cycles. Who knew? I will keep your dad in my thoughts...

As for my due date... I am guessing Oct 20th


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay!!!! Congrats sweet pea!!! OMG I am beyond happy for you!!! Wishing thou a happy & healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## horseypants

hausfrau, i'm so sorry about what you're going through with your dad. 

and on ttc, i hope it is your turn next, but me immediately after. like last year would have been good. me too on the ray of sunshine.

sweetpea, wow. that's what they say huh! xo


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies :hugs: He should be fine as everything was caught early. He's having surgery this week so I'm thankful for that! :)

What I mean is it's never going to be my turn EVER, sweetpea you already have a LO. I have never ever seen two lines. All I have is a drawer full of hpts and opks. :( You guys at least know you aren't broken. (Ugh that sounds super bitchy which wasn't my intention at all). Horsey I agree, I hope our time comes soon :hugs: :hugs: Sweetpea, try for a halloween baby! Hehe


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- how long have you been ttc now? Your dr is working on getting your thyroid under control. That can have a huge affect on fertility I think you just need the meds to start working then it will only be a matter of time. It took me exactly one year to see two lines, hang in there :hugs: I hope the surgery for your dad goes well, I am glad they caught it early that is something he has on his side.


----------



## Rachel789

Girls I am sooooo upset right now...i took the glucose test and found out I failed it. I read most people do a one hour test then if they fail they do a 3 hour. My dr had me do a 2 hour and normal is 140 and under and I got 148 so he is having me do the 3 hour and if I fail that I have gd :cry: I am stressing about this so much and so confused as to why I am at risk for this. I had this same exact test done right before I got pregnant when the RE was checking all kinds of things in my bloodwork and I passed with a 90 and now somehow I fail with a 148!?! I eat healthy...whole grains, fruits, veggies,ect. Obviously I splurge but I really don't think I go overboard when I do, it is in moderation. No one in my family has diabetes or had gd, i was thin pre pregnancy and so far i have only gained 14 lbs. I just don't get it and I am so nervous now..this really sucks :(


----------



## horseypants

rachel, it totally could have been a fluke? what's next. peace, lil mamma, it will be ok :hugs: 

haus, um actually missy, i know for a fact i am broken. i have xrays to prove it. and things die in me. but i know what you mean. at this point, im sure you are like eff yoo horseypants, you and your mcs. you should be happy about those. and no im not. in this case, the grass is more brambly and thorny and effed up on our side for both of us i think. such is life. i too have that fear that i will never have this thing i want most in the world. bitches! thank god you and i can at least have a pity party together.

<-- im not calling you guys bitches. the world is bitches, exclamatorily.

all that bs said, im in good spirits. i am happy it is finally sweetpea's turn. She has good los. I'm already in love with lo number 1. and want to see a sister or bro. and it is FRiIIIDAY :)


----------



## rmsh1

Haus, so sorry to hear about your Dad, and i felt the exact same way as you before I finally got pregnant. I had never seen those two lines, and it sucked. I am sure this is going to happen for you, keep positive (if you can) :hugs:

Rachel, I passed the GD test at 27 weeks, but now have to be retested. Because of my thyroid I had a scan at 30 weeks and they found out that baby is really big. So I got scanned again yesterday, at 34 weeks, and baby is bigger again (I mean bigger than she should be when growth should be in a straight line). She currently weighs 3 kg (6 pounds, 6 ounces), and I have 6 weeks to go. Her abdominal cavity was measuring larger in proportion to other measurements, which suggests diabetes. I see my OBGYN on Thursday to discuss, but I know they will retest me. I am like you, slim, no diabetes in the family, eat well etc, it just hits some of us in pregnancy. It is completely manageable and will most likely go away after baby's birth. We just have to take everything these babies throw at us!


----------



## horseypants

:holly:
:holly::holly:
:holly::holly::holly:
:holly:
:holly::holly:
:holly:
:holly::holly:
:holly::holly::holly:
:holly::holly::holly:
:holly::holly:
:holly:


----------



## aknqtpie

You like those boobies entirely too much!


----------



## horseypants

they are for sweetpea. they are her favorite internet boobies.


----------



## sweetpea417

Girls I cannot express to you how much your support means to me... 

I know it is so hard to see all these people you know popping up pregnant and it's all you can think about :( I was starting to doubt I had any chance and that LO #1 was just a fluke but alas! After 14 months ttc it has happened. 

Horsey- good thing for you is that you know you can get pregnant! The right baby will stick I just know it!!! :hugs:

Haus- I don't blame you one bit for the way you feel. Maybe it is just about controlling your thyroid with meds like Rachel said? What if that's the key?

Rachel- don't be blue. I'm sure you are doing everything in your power to have a healthy baby. Your numbers are only slightly elevated and even if you do have GD, it is controllable and goes away when the baby is born. My sister had it with her 1st and her kid is a genius...seriously!

Bex- getting close there mama!

Horsey- thank you for the boobies! That just made my day :)

Ashley! Thanks for the congrats! How is your family?


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks again ladies, it's just tough because we just lost my grandmum and now this. BUT he's going to be fine, his doctors are pretty confident about that :)

Horsey, I was mostly referring to the ladies who are already pregnant. I'm saying it must be nice to know your body works. I know you are going through some crappy stuff and wasn't saying you should be happy that you can at least get pregnant - I think that would probably be the most insensitive thing to say to soneone who has had a m/c. :hugs: What upsets me is having someone with children say they think it's never going to be their turn. I wanted kids yearsss ago, but my DH convinced me to go on the pill (never ever again) and now my thyroid is effed and who knows if I'm going to ever have any children :( All I can hope is that the meds work and my thyroid normalizes. I'm going for a draw Monday and should know this week how the Synthroid is working. 

Rachel, I've heard ladies fail the 1 hour test and then go on to pass the 3 hour. Hopefully that's the case for you! :)

Sweetpea, Halloween baby - make it happen!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus I'm sorry if I upset you by saying I "thought it would never be my turn"... I am very blessed to have my daughter and now this precious little life growing in me. I never meant to complain that way to you and hope you aren't mad at me for it...

The thing is, is that once you have a child and she grows a little, you as a mom yearn for that baby again. Atleast that's how I am. I am so excited to watch my little girl grow up but I want her to have someone to grow up with, ya know? We are probably all the same here on this forum... Wanting children and families since we were little girls playing "house" and being mamas to our babydolls.

Anyway, I'm sorry if I came off sounding selfish- that was not my intention at all! I am praying every day for all my ladies in here and especially now for you and horsey to finally get that bfp.

Can you believe that we have been BandB friends for over a year?


----------



## sweetpea417

Good morning! heres my update...Went to the doc today to get a beta blood test. Will find out tomorrow if my levels are normal..

How is everyone doing today? Thread is quiet again...


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck with the test results I am sure they will come out perfect! :)


----------



## horseypants

me too :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks sweetpea, I sent you a pm :hugs:

Rachel, when is your 3 hour test?

Bex, horsey anything new??

I had a blood draw today for my thyroid to see if the Synthroid is doing it's thing. Usually the results are available immediately and my doctor calls to set up an appointment the next day. I'm hoping my thyroid stops being such a jerk and co-operates!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Sweetpea and Haus!

No news from me, going to get my thyroid blood drawn today, then will see OBGYN on Thursday and see about repeating the glucose test. I have been researching GD a bit, to see what sort of things I would have to change if I do have it. My diet will need a bit of a change, but I think I can do that :)


----------



## sweetpea417

You can totally do it Bex!

Haus- anxiously awaiting your results!


----------



## horseypants

what sort of change, rmsh1?


----------



## rmsh1

Cutting down sugar (that part is pretty easy, I don't put sugar on anything) and watching what carbs you eat, and what time to eat them. Apparently the worst time for diabetics to eat carbs and sugars is in the morning, it causes a huge surge. So you can have sugars and carbs, but you should always have protein with them, and just watch how much you eat and what time. I could cut bread out quite easily if I had too, never been big on bread anyway, but I have been eating toast every day for breakfast now, as I cant have calcium (milk) with my iron tabs, and I find it easiest to take them at breakfast, best time I can avoid calcium. I can work around it though!


----------



## Rachel789

Haus- I hope you get good news that your thyroid is under control!

Sweetpea- how are you feeling? You get your beta results?

Bex-I have read a bit about gd too and although changing my eating habits would be tough I would also just do what I have to. It is only temporary and totally worth it to get our babies out healthy.

I have my 3 hour test first thing tomorrow morning and should get the results Thursday afternoon. I am hoping I pass but if not i am mentally preparing myself to make some changes.


----------



## horseypants

good luck tomorrow :) i am pupo (pregnant until proven otherwise) this cycle. 3dpo today. <3


----------



## sweetpea417

I love it! Pupo!

Beta came back at 518. (Taken at 4 weeks 1 day) the nurse didn't seem to know how far along that would make me but she obviously doesn't know I chart and know exactly when O happened :)

She said anywhere from 2-4 weeks... How can you have a positive beta at 2 weeks when you are O'ing at that time? Kinda confused....


----------



## sweetpea417

Holy crap I just looked up normal hcg levels at 14 dpo on google and they are usually like half of what mine is... Like 100-200 or something like that. Do you gals know from experience or talking to other ladies if this is normal? Nurse didn't say a word...


----------



## rmsh1

They dont take blood in the UK or here if you are pregnant, so I have no idea of what my levels were sorry Sweetpea. They just take your word for it!

Yes Horsey, you are PUPO :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

They double every three days or so. Maybe it is twinsies! Or maybe your o date is a day off from what u thought. Xo. That is great news sweetpea!! Since u looked up you know there's quite a range of what's normal :).


----------



## horseypants

I just looked at it chart and everything makes perfect sense. They start counting on cd1 so u r officially 4 weeks prego but it has been 2 weeks since o.

Do u think it is twins??? Did u say oh has twins in the fam?


----------



## sweetpea417

Twins only run on the mothers side and yes we have them on my side.

I meant it was confusing because she said "2 to 3 weeks" along which would indicate that I was at ovulation (since your AF starts week 1). Technically I am 4 weeks 2 days.

And I am definitely not off on my O date I don't think. Unless I O'd on cd 15 but I'm 95% sure due to temp shift and o pains that it was cd 16.

Guess we'll find out in a few weeks!


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry I meant that it is the mothers side that determined fraternal twin chances. I think that sounded wrong when I posted it...


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sure that your numbers are fine. I wouldn't stress about them being too high.. the important part is that they double every 48 hours.


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks aknqtpie! Looks like its about time for someone to :test: :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I am chart stalking you like a mofo...


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for being pupo horsey!! :happydance:

When will you test aknqtpie?

Sweetpea- I don't remember my exact number at 14 dpo but I think it was around 200-250 then two days later it was around 800 I remember It quadrupled and I thought I may have had twins but there is just one in there. I think there is a wide range for what is normal numbers as long as they are at least doubling every 48 hours. Are you getting another blood draw?


----------



## Rachel789

I got the gtt done with this morning, glad to have it over with and praying I pass the test. I should find out tomorrow afternoon. [-o&lt;


----------



## aknqtpie

I have tested the last 3 days.. but still way too early and BFN.. I am not going to test again till friday.. and if it is negative, I will test on Monday when I get back in town. Luckily I am going to rural Alaska, where HPT's cost like $50 for a box, so I won't have the desire to purchase any.. hahaha


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck with your test Rachel!


----------



## sweetpea417

Haha! I live in Alaska that's funny


----------



## aknqtpie

Do you really??? Where are you at? I am in Wasilla! I was born and raised in Anchorage though. 

There are two other girls on here who live in AK.. one lives down the street from me, and the other in Fairbanks!


----------



## horseypants

Haha, my OH asked once if you guys knew each other ;).


----------



## aknqtpie

We probably know some of the same people.. especially if she lives in Anchorage or Wasilla... In an area of 350,000 people.. it's really the mentality of a small town.


----------



## sweetpea417

I live in Anchorage :) small world!


----------



## aknqtpie

Did u go to hs up here? I was DHS c/o 02


----------



## sweetpea417

No I'm actually from the south and graduated in 2001 from high school so we are close in age :) my sister in law goes to dimond high though! And I have an old sweatshirt that says dimond on it lol


----------



## aknqtpie

We are close! What brought u up here?


----------



## sweetpea417

DH family lives here. But only till next year then we are moving back to the lower 48


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't blame you. It's too cold here lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep. We are moving where it's sunny :) been in Alaska over 3 years and I'm about done! I really love it here though for the scenery but just too cold!


----------



## aknqtpie

Summers are worth it.. but during the winter time, we debate leaving the State. But DH and I both have good jobs, so it's hard to leave that behind. I would love to live in the Pac-NW so I could go see sports all the time though :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey your chart is looking niiiiice :) I hope this is it!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

i know huh - me too. my temps are way higher than they've ever been at this stage. how does your prego chart differ from the ones before? -anything telling that happened a few days after o?


----------



## aknqtpie

Horsey.. I am loving your chart!!! Pumpkin babies all around!!!


----------



## horseypants

morning, sunshine - happy love day everyone. OH wants to go to a monster truck show and i am about to buy tickets. romantic, huh? :kiss:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sounds romantic to me! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Sweetpea you can't move until I can visit Alaska! Haha :)

Your chart does look good horsey! I started temping again so my chart looks kind of lame haha. Horsey I kind of want to go to see monster trucks, and I'm pretty girly...lol. I just renewed my passport so I can go with! lol lol lol


----------



## horseypants

:) it is going to be hilarious. aknqtpie, dont you have any ics?


----------



## aknqtpie

Nope.. if I don't get my pumpkin.. I think I am ordering some though.


----------



## horseypants

I've got a BUCKET full. I've even already done two. -At 3 and 4 dpo. :p I am totally going to test Sunday night, Monday morning and Tuesday morning. If I don't get a positive by Wednesday, I'mma cry and make the biggest scene. Look forward to that.

Did anyone get any romantical Valentines? I was rather pleased with mine. This is our only vday as an engaged couple. OH has to work late, but I cooked last night and got some tulips. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhh horsey I really hope you get your bfp this cycle!! I will be stalking :)

I got the results back from my gtt and it looks like I passed! The nurse read off the number to me and I only failed the 2 hour blood draw and passed the rest and from what I read they only diagnose gd if you fail 2 or more, what a relief!!


----------



## horseypants

whew! i knew you'd pass! <3 congrats. great news :)


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Rachel, I just had my one hour test today, results by Monday I hope :)


----------



## horseypants

gluck rmsh1! you should call them friday night in case they can save you a weekend of wondering, but i'm sure you will pass too <3


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Rachel! I knew you would pass :) Bex thinking about you and fingers crossed for good results!

Horsey my chart does seem diff this time around. I got an obvious implantation dip at 9 dpo but the tell tale signs were the sore boobs from ovulation ( I don't get this much) and had cramping at 7/8 dpo which had to be the actual implantation since I got positives at 9dpo


----------



## sweetpea417

DH just came home with bunches of roses and a big cookie :) love that man


----------



## aknqtpie

Nada happening here for v-day :( Oh well..

Horsey - If I get a BFN tomorrow.. I will probably burst into tears. Although I am starting to feel more and more out.


----------



## horseypants

you guys are gonna have dinner together? or drinks? or bowmchicka.... or powpowpow ... i know you like video games.... mine has such a hard time being romantic and i have a soppy side as my english friend put it yesterday. so i was REALLY impressed and pleased with the tulips last night and also that he managed to eat with me when i made dinner last night. i'm gonna be home alone for much of the night tonight in case you would like to have a pupo, pre-testing pity party. we could eat chocolate and look at pictures of cupcakes online. oh oh hay. is the bachelor on tonight? nothing like some slutty men and women to make you praise the lord that your man is not "finding love" by making out with 10 different chicks who are not you.


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol. no Bachelor.. but Glee is on! lol


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey your chart look pregnant. Just sayin


----------



## Hausfrau

What is pupo? Should I google with safe search on?? Lol

My DH isn't super romantic, but I got chocolates and a dinner out! :) I want your big cookie sweetpea, kinda jealous!


----------



## horseypants

pregnant until proven otherwise! i'm jealous of anyone who has their sweety in person tonight. mine's working. we need the money though, so i ain't complainin'. xo


----------



## sweetpea417

It was very yummy Haus!

Horsey my DH had to work tonight too... Boooo


----------



## aknqtpie

Bfn


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear about the bfn :( but you are never officially out until the witch shows. I will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

It sounds like everyone had a nice Valentine's Day! We had a birthing class last night and both worked during the day so we are going out for dinner tonight :)

Bex- I hope you get good results from your test keep us posted!


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea- how are you feeling? Has the lovely morning sickness kicked in for you? I think I felt great until 6 weeks then I was sick for almost a month :sick: are you hoping for a certain gender this time?


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes I know you aren't supposed to lol but I really want a boy so I can have one of each and have that boy experience. But I will also love it if LO has a girl to be close with so as long as the baby is healthy and happy! 

I feel twinges of nausea here and there but really I am just tired a lot. With #1 I got sick at 8 weeks and was sick until the end of my first trimester...
I work out and eat healthier now though and that is supposed to help with morning sickness and fatigue. We will see!

Exciting about your dinner tonight! Make sure you enjoy as much of that kind of stuff before baby comes! :)

Bex- hoping for good results for you! Have you or Rachel decided on your names yet? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry for the bfn aknqtpie :( :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I understand wanting one of each, we will definitely be hoping for a boy next time around! But of course the most important thing is healthy :)

We did pick a name it is Shaelyn Marie :) we have an Irish last name so it all sounds really good together!


----------



## horseypants

:hugs: aknqtpie

Rachel, I love her name!

I've got to stop driving myself nuts. I'm obsessing!!!! I'm going to be home alone all day tomorrow too. Save me from myself! :p


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry all been MIA. All is pretty good here. Having back issues still so next step is an MRI on Monday and if nothing shows up then breast reduction it is. Lanay is growing so quickly, up to 14lbs 8oz and 25 in. Potty training my 2 year old is finally going good so hopefully soon we will be down to only one kid in diapers.
Here are my girls on Valentines Day :)


----------



## sweetpea417

So sweet ashley! Thanks for sharing!

Horsey I know how it is to be home alone all day with a bunch of hpts :/ I have no self control when it comes to that...

Rachel- the name is perfect! Very cute :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Okay ladies.. more to the story... 

So I took the test at 2am.. because I had to pee... Didn't see anything.. so after about 2 minutes, I decided to disassemble it because 1) I was feeling destructive at 2am and 2) I was curious if I could tell where the line was supposed to show up.. 

So at 5:30am.. when I got up for the day.. I looked in the trash (because who doesn't do that) .. and low and behold.. there was a pink line! 

So I am not sure if this was because I took it out of the casing.. or because it was outside of the time limit.. but I am taking a Clearblue one in about 2 hours (I have been holding it since 5:30 am.. it is now 8:30am.. So we will see what that one shows.


----------



## Hausfrau

Good luck aknqtpie!

That's a beautiful name Rachel! My maiden name is Irish but neither my brother or I have Irish names. I think it would have been nice to. My married name is very German and we're planning on choosing something German for our future LOs.

Welcome back Ashley! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Rachel - I love the name.. Marie is my middle name :) 

I am sticking with the football QB theme for first names.. If I have a boy.. Russell Jordan (Russell after Russell Wilson and Jordan is my great-grandma's maiden name... and my DH's favorite basketball player).. if it is a girl... Peyton Elizabeth..


----------



## horseypants

aknqtpie, we want to see your clearblue test. you have joined the realm of the poas addicts

(she's prego, prego prego!)

ms ashley, i hope you don't have to reduce the tatas. :holly:


----------



## rmsh1

No names for us yet, we have started a list but OH is being difficult. He is of the belief that you cannot name a baby until you see what it looks like. My reasoning is that I do not want arguments after I have been in labour for however long. So I want three names picked beforehand, he wants 6! And remember he does not know the sex, so we have to have boys and girls names :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck aknqtpie!

Forgot to say, did not hear from midwife yesterday so looks like Monday for my diabetes results


----------



## aknqtpie

Still BFN.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks everyone! Marie is my middle name and my mom's and its my great grandmother's first name so it is a tradition I am happy to pass down :)

Akn- I really hope that was a real bfp!! I would say if it had color that's a good sign, keep us posted on the next one and take a pic of the first one and post for us :)

Ashley- sorry to hear your back is still bothering you :( your girls are beautiful!


----------



## aknqtpie

I won't be back to my home computer for a few days. I plan on testing again on sunday or monday... so we will see what we come up with then. 

I am okay.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> aknqtpie, we want to see your clearblue test. you have joined the realm of the poas addicts
> 
> (she's prego, prego prego!)
> 
> ms ashley, i hope you don't have to reduce the tatas. :holly:

Isn't that the truth! We are definitely POAS addicts up in here! Haha. Aknqtpie do you chart? We are also big chart stalkers here lol

Bex and Sweetpea just throwing the name Sarah out there. Just sayin' :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I did prior to my m/c and all the debacle in between. This is my first cycle since my D&C.. I guess you all don't know my story... Here is the abbreviated version.

My m/c took about 3 months to get to the point of needing a D&C, because my doctors weren't proactive, and I would call them in tears, and nothing. Anyways, finally got a referall to a different doctor and found out there was retained product, so they did a D&C in January.. 

But I decided to keep it low key this cycle and just do OPKs. Next cycle I will be temping again. My problem is that I usually wake myself up in the middle of the night, and then can't go back to sleep and then when I set my alarm to take my temp.. I haven't had 3 hours of uninterupted sleep. I might just start taking my temp when I wake up (if I wake up in the middle of the night) and then do the temperature adjustment thing.


----------



## sweetpea417

Aknqtpie I wake up in the middle of the night too (especially when i am obsessing and temping) but I always found that no matter what time I took my temp, it wasn't all too off. May be just me though. I never adjust according to the time...

Hoping for your bfp! Pink is always a good sign!


----------



## horseypants

haha, rmsh1, i love it. he is as difficult as mine <3

sarah is my sister's name - it is beautiful as haus can testify to.

i am testing this weekend guys, wish me dust. i figure i might get a positive result monday morning, or be sad. :p


----------



## rmsh1

Here Horsey

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp:


----------



## sweetpea417

Ditto on the :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

And also :holly: :holly: :holly:

For good measure!

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

That's terrible, as if going through a m/c isn't awful enough. :hugs:

Lots of :dust: horsey!! Also since it's the norm here: :holly:!!! lol lol


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck horsey! :dust:

Akn- I agree with sweetpea. I would always wake up early and found it really didn't make a difference. I would just take my temp and not stress about it being early. Good luck!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey! Your chart looks preggo preggo preggo! I'm really hoping this is it for you! Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## aknqtpie

Horsey - your chart is still looking mighty fine! 

Thanks for the temping advice ladies. Ill start next cycle. 

Still no AF, but feeling out. Ill test again on Tuesday


----------



## horseypants

good morning everybody. after losing hope this weekend, i gave myself line eye last night :p but today, no lines, feeling hopeful once more and still pupo, despite having fewer symptoms than i did at 3po. 

:muaha: 

sweetpea, thank you. YES! i'll test tomorrow morning too. <3

you've shown great restraint aknqtpie!


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm afraid of disappointment


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey! It looks like implantation day to me!!!! I tested on the same day I got the low temp and got a :bfp: PLEASE keep us updated!


----------



## aknqtpie

AF this morning!!

Horsey - Chart is still looking good!


----------



## horseypants

thanks - i'm feeling down and out though. your optimism helps, sweetpea <3


----------



## aknqtpie

Started temping today, the link is on my siggy. 

Horsey - Sorry about the temp drop. :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Late implantation!!!!! I'm not giving up on her cycle yet! :dust: :dust: :dust: Remember, implantation occurs between 6 and 12 dpo normally and you are what, 11 dpo today?


----------



## sweetpea417

p.s. i got a :bfp: the night of my temp drop... horsey, did you feel any cramping last night or the night before?


----------



## aknqtpie

Ooo.. good point.. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hausfrau

Keep testing horsey! :)

I feel that my chart is pretty inaccurate this time. My thermometer was making this weird screechy beeping sound when displaying my temp so I think the battery is going. I'm gonna start temping again next cycle..


----------



## horseypants

you guys, i have evil ics!!!!! i have been testing in the morning and evening and always doing two at a time. i'm driving myself crazy with hints of lines..... i swear there are a couple times lately where i'll get a shadow of a line and the other one i do at the same time has NOTHING. last night I totally had a shadow of a line. TOTALLY! I was so excited to do a frer this morning and post a bfp ;) but alas NOTHING on the frer. this has happened the last couple cycles too! so i'm feeling like im going nuts or there's a problem with eggies implanting xo. OR maybe because i use 2 dipstix in the same "sample," the second one gets a false positive? lemme find a pic to post for you. too bad! ...sweetpea, yes, i've been feeling all kind of things. :p but i do think im out cause last time, implantation happened really early! i keep thinking maybe if anything, im ectopically prego. typical thoughts from me! why cant i be positive and BFP! lol

-also ladies, same deal with the temps this morning. the first (lower) temp was me waking up freezing at 6am, doing hpts and then going back to bed and waking up cozy with my highest temp yet at the normal 9am. xo

i'm gonna post the shadow of a line pix in my journal.......


yay aknqtpie and haus, for temping!


----------



## aknqtpie

Strange.. what time do you normally temp?


----------



## horseypants

i normally temp at 9am, but i wake up at 6/7/8 sometimes and go back to sleep because of OH's schedule. i usually record a temp just so i have something written down in case i wake up and forget and walk around or take a drink of water at 9. Those things ruin temping. But whatever - i found the best thing when i started temping was just to write down a temp when i woke up and not obsess too much over it. it's about the overall pattern more than one or two individual temperatures being "accurate."


----------



## sweetpea417

chart still looks great horsey!

Rach, Bex, Haus- what's shakin'?


----------



## Rachel789

All is well here, dh and I are heading to the beach for the weekend, we booked a hotel at the place we got married. We figure this may be our last chance to have a mini vacation together for awhile! 

How are you feeling sweetpea?


----------



## rmsh1

Nothing going on here either. I lost some plug the other day, that is about it! 

Otherwise I am just stalking Horsey's chart :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I am ok. I cant believe how tired I am. I'm not complaining but I feel like its 10 times worse with this baby!

Rach good going on the vacay :) that sounds really nice!

Bex you are getting close now!


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry about AF horsey :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry about af horsey :( it seems like femera worked well for you though so it should only be a matter of time :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

How is everyone?


----------



## aknqtpie

Tired... Going to be a long week.


----------



## Rachel789

Doing well here, looking forward to my shower on Sunday :)

Sweetpea- when will your fist scan be?


----------



## sweetpea417

I have an appt at 10 weeks with my midwife. I'm not sure about the scan though... It's a long wait until I get to see my baby :( I am already impatient.

Oooh your shower! I'm excited for you :) it is so much fun for your first lil one :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I am really looking forward to it. My mil threw dh and I one a few weeks ago but it was a coed thing so we didn't do the games or any other traditional stuff so this one will be a girly one :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone. Hope you are all doing well...Lanay is now rolling over from back to tummy. Its really amazing to watch how fast they grow up...I want them to stay babies forever!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

I can't believe she is already 4 months old! :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Man it's quiet in here AGAIN! Lol. 

Nothing new over here. AF showed, but I expected it ths month, and I'm getting ready to go away on vacation again. Just wanted to say hey!


----------



## rmsh1

Haus you are always going away on holiday! Where are you going this time? Sorry about AF :hugs:

I am waiting on baby to arrive, I want her to come early as she is a bigun, and I want to be able to push her out (I have a small pelvis), but really she will come when she is ready :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus! I was wondering where you were lately ;) I would love a vacation myself. Where are you off to this time? 

Bex- I'm thinking within the week ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

We do travel a lot! :) This time we're just going to Phoenix for the weekend :)

Omg ladies I am way too excited about this, but my thyroid is evening out! It was 6.4 (I think.4) at my last draw and today he told me it was 3.8! Apparently the Synthroid is working better then he expected as he has never seen it work so well at the dosage he prescribed (I was on the lowest dose). Anyways he upped the dosage slightly to get my TSH in the 2 range. Excited that my body is actually working! I'm still having no real symptons of hypothyroidism though!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay glad the meds are working Haus!


----------



## horseypants

That's great :)


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news haus! :happydance:


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited! :) When we were going through the results of my draw (I also had my iron checked) he went "oh wow" and I was like "way to deliver bad news!" Haha. But no, he was just so surprised it worked so well. Totally made my day!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. How is everyone?
I just wanted to stop in and say hi. Lanay is 4 months old already. Time is going by so quickly for me. I just want it to slooooow down...
Here is a pic of my baby girl


----------



## horseypants

so adorable <3


----------



## Hausfrau

Such a sweet picture Ashley! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Aww she is adorable!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Haus! Great news about the mess working. I'm sure you'll be on your way to a bfp really soon!

Ashley, she is adorable!


----------



## KristinaKarma

Hi ladies! Mind if I join?

My name is Kristina and I am 19 years old. My husband's name is Landon. He's 32. I used to post on this site when I started TTC our first child, Liam, who is now five months old. We are currently exclusively breastfeeding, so the chances of us getting pregnant again soon are quite slim, but we are going to start trying regardless. We have purchased some OPK's, HPT's, and began charting once more. I am so excited to start this journey all over and to give Liam a sibling close in age (something I never had). 

With Liam we were NTNP for over a year, and then our first cycle TTC we became pregnant. During that cycle we used OPK's, both digital and IC, guaifenesin, vitamins, and continued charting.

My first PP cycle was in December. I haven't had any kind of spotting or bleeding since then, but Liam has just started sleeping through the night. I am pretty confident that my fertility should be returning shortly. So far, I have charted about a weeks worth of temps and details. I have been taking OPK's and it appears as though my LH is rising. I'm not sure if I am anywhere near ovulation as my CM is very scant, but we'll see I guess!

I look forward to getting to know you ladies and see you all achieve your BFPs!


----------



## sweetpea417

Welcome! I remember you briefly from last year :) good luck to you TTC #2! This is a great thread-lots of supportive ladies in here :)


----------



## KristinaKarma

sweetpea417 said:


> Welcome! I remember you briefly from last year :) good luck to you TTC #2! This is a great thread-lots of supportive ladies in here :)

Thanks! Congratulations on your current pregnancy! I have been lurking for a while and I'm glad to see that you finally caught the egg and baby seems to be sticky. =). Last year, I posted mostly on a thread with Hausfrau and other places.

Does this OPK look almost positive to you guys? I'm thinking it's time to start BD'ing.

https://i49.tinypic.com/fnhh8y.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

I'd say its pretty close!


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Kristina!

I'd say the OPK looks pretty close.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Anyone CD4?


----------



## Hausfrau

So, you're still alive Kristina? Lol Are you and Landon trying straight away?


----------



## KristinaKarma

Hausfrau said:


> So, you're still alive Kristina? Lol Are you and Landon trying straight away?

Yes, we are all still alive! Lol. Sorry I dropped off the face of the Earth. Things got very busy during my pregnancy. It'll be nice talking again though. How has everything been going with your thyroid? Still traveling a lot? I miss talking to you very much!

Landon and I are actively trying to conceive. Well, as much as we can be at this moment. We're currently on CD96. After that almost positive OPK the other day, the rest have been blatantly negative. Who knows.


----------



## Hausfrau

KristinaKarma said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> So, you're still alive Kristina? Lol Are you and Landon trying straight away?
> 
> Yes, we are all still alive! Lol. Sorry I dropped off the face of the Earth. Things got very busy during my pregnancy. It'll be nice talking again though. How has everything been going with your thyroid? Still traveling a lot? I miss talking to you very much!
> 
> Landon and I are actively trying to conceive. Well, as much as we can be at this moment. We're currently on CD96. After that almost positive OPK the other day, the rest have been blatantly negative. Who knows.Click to expand...

Haha, you totally dropped off the face of the Earth! My thyroid was under-active (thankfully still skinny though! Haha) but is responding better then expected to Synthroid (thyroid med). My TSH was anywhere from 4-7 (.3-3) considered normal by Canadian standards, and is now 3.8! I'm on a slightly higher dose now and just waiting to see the next results in June :) I've been lazily TTC because I'm at a high risk to m/c etc because of my thyroid, so I'm waiting impatiently! Still travelling lots, just got back from a week in Florida and a week in the Caribbean and I'm currently in Phoenix :) 

Either way welcome to the thread! You already know horseypants. Sweetpea, Rachel and rmsh are regulars and all great ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus I'm so jealous of your vacation-ing! Pack me away in your suitcase next time ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

I'll try and give you enough notice next time! Hehe We're going home probably in June, so if you want to see eastern Canada make sure your passport is up to date! :rofl:


----------



## ashleywalton

How's everyone??? Ahhh I can't believe I won't ever TTC again...crazy but I can't just stop talking to u ladies...hope that's okay. I feel like I'm finally getting the hang of having three babies and getting a pretty good routine. It'll help when my back is better and when I don't have to hold Lanay so much. But, since she's our last baby I hold her as much as she'll let me. :) She's so big though, almost 16lbs already! She's my biggest baby at 4 months...hope you're all doing well...I can't wait til April so I can go on our mini vacation with my hubby.


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex did you have that baby yet or what???

Hi Ashley! This thread is quiet quiet again.... I hear the crickets...

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## rmsh1

Got your message thanks Sweetpea, and no, no baby yet, just playing the old waiting game now


----------



## sweetpea417

You are almost there mama!


----------



## Rachel789

Wow Bex your almost there, how exciting!!

Sweetpea how are you feeling? Any ms? When is your first appt?

Hi Ashley I hope you have a great vacation!

Haus, horsey- what's happening?


----------



## Rachel789

Bex you should post a bump pic!


----------



## Hausfrau

I just got back from Phoenix and I don't think I've ever been this tan in my life! Haha

You know what's interesting? Now that my thyroid levels are normalizing I've noticed I get an insane amount of ewcm. Like ridiculous amounts. This is the first month that I've noticed (and I just recently got my blood draw results). Anyone know if maybe this is normal? I know with hypothyroidism your ovulation/cycles can be questionable so maybe my body is sorting things out??


----------



## sweetpea417

Yay Haus!!! Lots of ewcm is a great sign! :) and heck yeah for being tan! I'm a jealous ghost over here in AK :haha:

Yes Bex! Post a bump pic!

Rachel you are already 33 weeks??? Geez time is flying! I have my first appointment on Monday :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Haus - Yay for EWCM!!!

Sweetpea - I am a pale ghost up here with you... At least the days are longer.. and I saw pussy willows on the trees!!! :) 

AF showed tonight.. :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Boo AF!!!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! I typically get ewcm, but now? Damn! Haha.

Haha, I'm pretty sure I no longer qualify as white anymore. Never ever been this tan in my life.

Sorry AF came akn so depressing to see each month...


----------



## horseypants

Guys, aknqtpie's husband was in a fatal car accident. My heart goes out to you, Michelly <3


----------



## Rachel789

Akn I am so so sorry, I don't even know what to say. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

omg... I have no words :( I am so so so sorry ak please let us know if there is anything we can do


----------



## Hausfrau

Akn I am so sorry! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Oh no, so sorry to hear akn :( :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

It does not quite feel right to post this after such sad news, but here is my current bump....
 



Attached Files:







Photo0323.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## horseypants

oh my god! absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex!! Beautiful, just beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats again Bex she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Omg those cheeks! Cute! :)

Congrats Bex! You're up next Rachel! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

I know it's coming up so quick, I am excited and nervous!!


----------



## Rachel789

How did your appt go sweetpea?


----------



## Hausfrau

Bex, I meant to ask if your LO has any thyroid issues? I know you are hyperthyroid and mentioned a chance she may have issues as well...


----------



## rmsh1

I have not had results on her thyroid yet, but I am guessing they would have told me if she had? I will ask the midwife tomorrow, when she comes for the 7 day check up :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Appt went well yesterday. Lil bub is measuring right on schedule, saw all four limbs and heartbeat looks strong. We had an in-house ultrasound so it wasn't very clear but we go in 2 weeks for the 12 week "good" scan and downs testing


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news!! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Yay, great news Sweetpea :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Bex hows mommyhood going?


----------



## rmsh1

it is all going well, we have been really lucky with Emma, she is a good baby. She feeds all the time, and slept for two 4 hour blocks last night! It is early days though, it could all change!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes but you probably just have a good eater/sleeper on your hands! That's wonderful :) Please be sure to post more pics of her in here! Such a doll!


----------



## rmsh1

OK here is some :)
 



Attached Files:







em1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6









em2.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rachel789

Awwww!! Adorable :cloud9:


----------



## sweetpea417

Little doll!!!


----------



## rmsh1

And the best one so far....
 



Attached Files:







Em3.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sweetpea417

How is everyone??


----------



## Rachel789

I am doing well just getting more and more uncomfortable which I expected! Dh is starting a new job in a couple weeks and is putting in his notice at his current job tomorrow so we will have a couple weeks to get things done, I still feel like we have so much to do.

How are you sweetpea? Do you have a gut feeling whether the baby is a boy or girl?


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Man, its been a crazy couple weeks for me. Flu bug & crazy allergies have struck our house...finally getting back in the swing of things...
Here is a picture of my girls on Easter:


----------



## ashleywalton

Try this again...


----------



## Rachel789

Aww they are beautiful!


----------



## sweetpea417

Beautiful pic Ashley! Hope your fam feels all better soon...

Rachel, I was having "boy" feelings up until the last week and now I'm not sure lol. I have just really gotten morning sickness every day for the last 2 weeks. I thought I would be lucky and not have it this time! Anyway, they say you are sicker with girls cause of the hormone (could be an old wives take though ;)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haha Rachel, I dreamt last night that I gave birth to another baby girl! I wonder if gender dreams mean anything?


----------



## Rachel789

I really thought I was having a boy and dreamed once of a boy and my best friend dreamed I had a boy but she is a girl! 

I am not sure if the sickness is true or not. I can't wait until you find out. Do you know when you will?

I posted my 12 week scan pic and everyone guessed girl except one person. Maybe we can analyze your 12 week scan pic :)


----------



## ashleywalton

When I was pregnant with my 3rd girl I wasn't as sick as I was with the first 2. So, I definitely thought boy but I was wrong...so I think you never know. What week will they do a gender scan for you?


----------



## Hausfrau

Ashley your girls are so beautiful! Wow.

DH took me away for the weekend! We don't really have any family to spend Easter with so it was really nice :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus that sounds like you had a lovely weekend :) 

Rachel/Ashley, I will have to wait until the 20 week appt to find out. So long!


----------



## ashleywalton

Only 9 weeks!! Super excited to find out! 
My husband and I are gonna be away April 12th for two nights alone!! Super excited! We need it. Its for my birthday :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi all! Just checking in to see how my ladies are! We have our 12 week scan tomorrow :) Very excited to see the baby, I just hope everything checks out ok! I'll post pics tomorrow :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi!! Hope all goes well...will b thinking of you :)


----------



## horseypants

<3 sweetpea, i'll be looking forward to gender guesses


----------



## horseypants

rachel, almost there <3


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey ladies! We had a great ultrasound. The tech was amazing (baby was stubborn a bit but that doesn't shock me!) here are some pics. Measurements looked great!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/image_zps20050a91.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/image_zpsc79fca05.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Might I add that this child looks just like her father (as does my LO). Can't wait to find out the gender!


----------



## horseypants

Yay sweetpea, so happy for you <3


----------



## sweetpea417

Ty :) I LOVE your chart!!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea- I am going to guess boy!! :blue: glad everything went well :)

Horsey- your chart looks great so far! I really hope you caught the egg this time :thumbup:

Haus- where r u? I hope your doing well :)

I can't believe how close I am to my due date. I will be full term on Sunday, she could be here anytime now! Ahhhh I am scared and excited at the same time :shock: :happydance:


----------



## sweetpea417

I can't believe how close you are! So exciting!

Where's Haus?


----------



## rmsh1

Great scan pics Sweetpea! Cant wait to hear what you are having

I am struggling to keep up with threads these days, lack of sleep is really pulling me down. but I do try!

Rachel, I was excited once labour started, I was surprised at myself. That changed once the contractions got stronger, but still, it was exciting for the initial part :)


----------



## sweetpea417

You'll do great!


----------



## Rachel789

I am scared of labor because I have no idea how I will handle it, i just hope its not an unbearable type pain. I just want to fast forward to right after when I get to meet her finally!


----------



## sweetpea417

Just think about all the millions of women who have babies all the time. You will be totally fine and will definitely be able to handle it. You will surprise yourself, believe me! 

Are you getting an epidural?


----------



## Rachel789

I am just going to see how things go. I am not opposed to an epidural but if I think i can get through without it I will.

Did you have an epidural?


----------



## ashleywalton

Rachel...just think although in the time that it hurts you will forget all about it once she's in your arms! Look at me, I've done it 3 times! hahaha...You'll be fine. I got an epidural all 3 times. It only worked properly once (I have scoliosis) but man that labor was amazing because of it working right! I felt nothing and it was just a breeze!! :))
Either way, you do forget about the pain once its over. Excited for you to meet her finally! Best feeling ever!! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel I did receive an epidural last time and I am most likely gonna get one again. I know I could do a natural labor but hubby wants me to be as comfortable as possible. (He hates seeing me in pain :blush:)

Either way you decide, you will do great! And its just like Ashley said, you won't care about any discomfort after you are holding that precious baby in your arms


----------



## rmsh1

I managed without an epidural but then had to get a spinal for the repairs to my tears. I felt a bit ripped off by that! Pushing Emma out without pain relief, and then having to get a spinal anyway


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks everyone! I know everything will be fine. The countdown is on, I will be full term in two days, I can't believe it!!


----------



## horseypants

:happydance:


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey! Gah I love your chart!!!! When can you accurately get an answer????


----------



## horseypants

About a week :) I will test at 13dpo, Friday.


----------



## ashleywalton

How's everyone??!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies I'm been lurking (I know that sounds super creepy!!) it's just tough to come here and see ultrasound pics and tickers when I know AF is gonna show tomorrow :( My cycles are kind of funny now, most have been 28 days but the last one was 21 days - I'm on CD 22 today, but am moody as hell (EVERYTHING is making me cry today) so yeah AF should show pretty soon. We just never hit the right days to BD. I'm totally living vicariously through you all!

PS: Sweetpea how in the world did you make it to 13 weeks already??!?


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus I've missed you!!!!

What's the word on the thyroid stuff? Last time we heard it seemed to be on the right track, yeah? Should only be a matter of time now!


----------



## Hausfrau

I missed you too!

Yep it's doing well, better then expected! My TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) level is still a bit high at 3 (1.5-2) is normal and ideal for conception. So hopefully I'll have a chance soon. I honestly feel my biggest downfall is not BDing during the right times because my cycle while kind of regular is still a bit unpredictable...


----------



## sweetpea417

I totally know that feeling. After awhile, DH and I felt like timing sex was such a chore and it was starting to become more work trying to figure out fertile time and became less fun. We finally just said "forget it!" and just BD when we wanted to. Maybe that's why it happened for us... We only BD like once around the cycle we got pregnant and I really think it was because our mentality about the whole thing just changed. I'm not saying we gave up, we just literally stopped obsessing about it. And maybe DH had to build up sperm or something. We never got him tested but I think about that sometimes... xoxoxox


----------



## Rachel789

Hi haus! It's good to hear from you :)

The cycle we conceived we didn't bd much or stress much like sweetpea said. I didn't even think we had a shot at it and just wanted to get the cycle over with so I could start the iui. I don't know if not worrying really helps or it's just a coincidence. But it's easier said than done you can't force yourself to do that, it has to happen naturally. I know it sucks waiting but you are taking the right steps, it's just a slow process unfortunately :(


----------



## horseypants

I told myself not to worry this time and of course ive gone mental again. I think it does physiologically make a difference.


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! <3 <3

Horsey we are all mental so it's okay! Haha :) You're not out yet :)

Wise charting ladies: wtf is going on with my chart? I was near my coverline yesterday and back up today?! Obviously I'm not having another 21 day cycle (28 seems to be the magic number) and I don't have the averge 14 day LP (more like 10 days) so argh I can't be sure about anything. I know I haven't charted this cycle so there is no way to be certain, just found it odd.


----------



## sweetpea417

Maybe you're preggo and that was an implantation dip!!!

Take a test!


----------



## Hausfrau

Would it be too early? I have a little bit of hope, but really doubt it's anything more then my body messing with me haha.


----------



## sweetpea417

No it wouldn't be too early IMO. You could very well have O'd like CD 13 or 14 this time around which would put you at what like 11 dpo? My implantation dip was at 9 dpo and I got a clear positive the same night!


----------



## sweetpea417

Are you having any symptoms Haus?


----------



## Hausfrau

I've been feeling like I'm about to get a cold (I haven't been sick in over 5 years so it's not common for me), but that's about it. :(

I'd estimate I O'd around/on CD 16 as I had some cramping, so I'd probably be about 9DPO-ish? Man I wish I was temping earlier!!!! Haha


----------



## sweetpea417

Take a test!


----------



## Hausfrau

The biggest BFN ever.


----------



## sweetpea417

:cry: that's such BS sorry haus


----------



## sweetpea417

Is there ANY way you just ovulated? Like really late and that would explain the temp rise a few days ago???


----------



## Hausfrau

That's what I thought too! I took an OPK for funsies a few days ago and it was negative. Really I feel like we've just been NTNP for the last year. DH is always trying to BD (men! haha) and most times I just tell him no - I just need to up my game after AF shows. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Did you get any BD time in say.... 3-4 days ago? :D *fingers crossed*


----------



## sweetpea417

Actually.... 5ish days ago? *keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Hausfrau

CD 12, 15 and 17. April is a busy month for DH plus he's trying to make partner at his firm. Next month I'm doing things differently! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi all! Wanted to poke my head in and say hello. Rachel, have you had the baby yet???


----------



## Rachel789

Nope still waiting! I am just hoping I don't go over 40 weeks :)

How are things with you?


----------



## sweetpea417

I went 40 1/2 with my first. She didn't want to come out! lol. hopefully, that will not be the case with you but every baby is different.

I am doing well! Finally the first trimester is over and I am not sick anymore! Hallelujah :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news! It's such a good feeling to get done with that sickness stage, that was the worst!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yeah, it was definitely worse with this baby for sure :(

But I am feeling good now :)


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh Rachel cant wait to hear how it all goes. You will have to write a birth story!


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes! I would love to read it too :)


----------



## Rachel789

I don't have a journal but I will post it here for everyone :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi all.
Glad you're sickness is gone sweetpea! That part is no fun at all!
Rachel-Thinking of you hun...
How's everyone?
PROUD MOM MOMENT: We took our oldest to kindergarten roundup and she got a perfect score and they put her at a 6 year level and she is only 4. So proud of her! Makes me feel like being a stay at home mom instead of working has paid off. :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Wow great news Ashley! I'm sure that staying home has a lot to do with it! I wish I could be a sahm but unfortunately, we just can't afford it blah! 

Keep the updates coming! How's the little one doing?


----------



## Rachel789

Aww that's awesome Ashley!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies...
I don't mean to put working moms down with my comment, hope you all understand that. We really struggle every month with $ but I had a really hard time finding a job after I graduated college so we made the decision for me to be a sahm until our kids were in school...So, yeah...she's excited to go to school. Adalynn turns 3 next month and is already sad that Kelsie will be going to school and she isn't. Lanay is getting closer to 6 months and I cannot believe how fast time has passed us by. She's so much fun and is such a good baby. I honestly can't wait until she can sit up on her own and play more with her older sisters. :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Wtf is going on?! Rachel is almost due, sweetpea is almost at the halfway mark and Ashley's LO is almost 6 months. Time flies eh?

Great news Ashley! I'm a housewife myself and can't wait to be a sahm! :)

As you all can see, my chart doesn't lie, AF showed with a vengeance. I used to get awful cramps prior to BC but haven't had bad ones since. This cycle though? Good lord! Haha For reference, I maybe take one Advil and that helps immensely - this cycle I ended up taking 5 a day for three days. I spent CD 2 whining in bed while my DH went out to dinner with our friends (we try new restaurants out together). Hateeee the :witch:


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry about AF Haus, and it sounds like a very painful one! I am not looking forward to mine returning


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 if it is any consolation, AF was not bad for me when it came back after giving birth. She was born mid July and it came back early December that year. (Also, when I stopped breastfeeding) Although, every woman is different! Honestly, I was glad when it did cause I felt normal again and like I finally had my body back!

Haus, maybe its strong cramps for a strong cycle this month. Who knows, this could be it for you! I have bets on horsey getting preggo this cycle too :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear about the painful af haus! Get bd'ing this cycle so you and horsey can get your bfps together :thumbup:

Bex- are you going back on bcp? If not how do you plan to prevent getting pregnant? I don't know what we will do, I really don't want to get back on bcps :nope:


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel, I am with you! I haven't been on birth control for years (only took it for a year or two but that was awhile ago and I hated it!)

You could always keep charting? Although, it's not fool proof if your cycles are off. Then there's pull out (which my husband swears by :haha: )or condoms..

I haven't even thought about us trying to prevent it cause it seems like we were always trying to get pregnant lol. Now you have me thinking about it! All I know is that I will never go back to the pill. It made me a crazy woman!


----------



## kimmlouu

Hiya everyone, im 15dpo after ov cd10, no af and bfn :( sore breasts by armpit, bumps on nipples and waves of nausea... so confused, just wish af would come if im not pregnant so I can start again... anyone had similar symptoms?
Oh and temps still high


----------



## sweetpea417

How long is your luteal phase normally? It could be just AF taking her time or maybe you are pregnant and your body hasn't made enough hcg to register on a test. Are you sure you O'ed on CD 10? Maybe get a blood test? 

In my experience, both times I fell pregnant, my hpt was positive early (10 dpo the first time and 9dpo this time). Every woman is different though as is every pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## kimmlouu

sweetpea417 said:


> How long is your luteal phase normally? It could be just AF taking her time or maybe you are pregnant and your body hasn't made enough hcg to register on a test. Are you sure you O'ed on CD 10? Maybe get a blood test?
> 
> In my experience, both times I fell pregnant, my hpt was positive early (10 dpo the first time and 9dpo this time). Every woman is different though as is every pregnancy. Good luck!

Hiya thanks for reply, I have pcos and my last lp was 6 days, the one before that 12 days, ome before that 19days, so tbh havent a clue lol normally im crampy a few days hefore af, was crampy on 11 dpo but only lasted one night and nothing since. Just want to know either way. I have an appointment with a fertility specialist saturday but not sure what they will do really x


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry haus...
Good luck kimmlouu...hope you get some answers...


----------



## rmsh1

I do not plan on going back on bcp EVER! We just got a script for 144 condoms! :rofl: I plan on paying attention to my cycle, and using condoms over the fertile period. That is all. Though Emma is nearly 6 weeks now, I am STILL tender so no BDing for a while yet


----------



## sweetpea417

She is growing too fast!


----------



## Rachel789

I think we will do the same Bex. My cycles are always so jacked up though so I never know when I will o so that will make it tough! I guess I will have to pay attention to cm and hope that does the trick.


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel 1 week to go!


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah cm will be my only real indicator too :) I wont chart. Breastfeeding might mean I don't get AF for a while, which suits me just fine


----------



## Rachel789

Wow I am really in the final stretch now, i hope she is ready by may 5th!


----------



## ashleywalton

Good luck hun :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Waiting excitedly over here for Rachel to go into labor :D


----------



## Rachel789

Nothing yet! Still impatiently waiting her arrival :)

I was getting tons of Braxton hicks last night, about every 6 mins or so. And again this morning they are coming about every 7 mins. They don't hurt just uncomfortable so I am assuming it doesn't mean much. Hoping something gets going soon!


----------



## sweetpea417

Do you know if you are dilated any?


----------



## Rachel789

I haven't been checked yet but I have an appt Friday so they will check me then. I will let you know!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you know I had my baby girl yesterday, Shaelyn Marie, She was a whopping 9 lbs 3 ounces :shock: she is beautiful and we are soooo in love!! :cloud9: We check out of the hospital tomorrow morning so I will try to get back on and post pics and share my whole birth story soon.


----------



## sweetpea417

Congrats Rachel!!!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay! Congrats! Can't wait to hear more and see pictures!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on here too Rachel :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Congrats Rachel!!!! :)


----------



## horseypants

Congrats :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Haus and Horsey- you guys look like you are both O'ing today! Wouldn't that be exciting if you had pretty much the same due date :D


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Haus and Horsey- you guys look like you are both O'ing today! Wouldn't that be exciting if you had pretty much the same due date :D


Woot! Let's get it horsey! Haha

I hope I didn't miss my chance this month :(


----------



## Rachel789

Here are a few pics of Shaelyn. Things have been hectic around here so I haven't gotten my birth story typed up yet but I will start working on it. Everything is going good and I am loving being a mom! I am having issues with breastfeeding which is really disappointing. I am barely producing anything and I have been pumping and having to give her formula because she lost 1 pound. But she is already gaining it back and is healthy so that is whats important. I had a lactation consultant come to my house to help me and she seems to think my PCOS may be what is causing the issues and when I Googled it there were many things out there about how PCOS can affect breast milk supply. :( 

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/012_zps80f63115.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/006_zps95929ac8.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/004_zps42b60f17.jpg


----------



## Hausfrau

Omg how sweet! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Omg! So cute and tiny!! Makes me want another baby...lol I know I know I said no more! Exciting news that I can't share with anyone yet so I'll share with you all! I'm going to be an AUNT for the 1st time!!! My brother and his gf are expecting!!! Yay!! 
She has a son who will be 5 in July from a previous relationship...the 'real' dad hasn't been in the picture since he was 2 so he calls my brother "dad" which is amazing!! I love him so much and we've all gotten really close but I'm so excited to experience all this with my brother now as he has went through it with me....we're very close!! 

Lanay has her 6 month check up Monday...I can't wait to see how much she has grown. AND my Addie will be 3 in 11 days!! I can't believe it!

Here are my girls...


----------



## sweetpea417

Aww all these beautiful girls! 

Rachel- your LO is perfect! Look at all that hair! Hope breastfeeding starts to become easier for you. Did they mention anything about how to produce more milk?

Ashley- beautiful pic of your girls as always! Exciting news about your brother too :) being an auntie is super fun :thumbup:

Haus and horsey O'd on the same exact day :D I think that means something personally... 2 :bfp: coming this month!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Aww all these beautiful girls!
> 
> Rachel- your LO is perfect! Look at all that hair! Hope breastfeeding starts to become easier for you. Did they mention anything about how to produce more milk?
> 
> Ashley- beautiful pic of your girls as always! Exciting news about your brother too :) being an auntie is super fun :thumbup:
> 
> Haus and horsey O'd on the same exact day :D I think that means something personally... 2 :bfp: coming this month!!!


Ashley as always your girls are gorgeous! :)

I hope so sweetpea! C'mon horsey we can do this! Double :bfp: for the win! :rofl:


----------



## Hausfrau

Any comments on my chart ladies? Just wondering if it's normal for my temps to be going up and down? Thoughts??


----------



## sweetpea417

actually Haus, I was just studying yours! The up and down isn't significant I dont think, but I really like what I'm looking at here :) Do you feel any different? When will you start testing? Any symptoms???


----------



## horseypants

Your chart looks really good. 

I am trying to come to terms with how this all might be over for me until a shot at ivf next year.


----------



## Hausfrau

Aww sweetpea thank you! I loveee chart stalkers!! <3 I'm just really tired. DH watches hockey in the livingroom at night (we're Canadian okay? Haha) and I usually crawl into bed to play a game on my ipad/watch tv and man I nod off so many times it's ridiculous! BUT I'm bringing myself back down to earth by reminding myself that my thyroid is probably making me tired :( How are you feeling? Does your LO know about her new brother or sister yet - or is she too young? 

Aw horsey, you are not out yet! We are all rooting for you! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I don't see anything wrong with your chart lady! Besides you were feeling a bit crampy right? That's a good sign :thumbup:

Haus- tired is the first thing I remember so its good you are tired  now come on sticky beans! Time to implant for my ladies!

LO knows about her sister/brother. She kisses the tummy and asks when she gets to play with him/her :)


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> Horsey I don't see anything wrong with your chart lady! Besides you were feeling a bit crampy right? That's a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> Haus- tired is the first thing I remember so its good you are tired  now come on sticky beans! Time to implant for my ladies!
> 
> LO knows about her sister/brother. She kisses the tummy and asks when she gets to play with him/her :)


Aw that's so sweet! :)

My temp took a small dip BUT! It should be slightly higher because I temped a bit later than usual. Still hoping haha


----------



## Rachel789

horsey and haus your charts both look very promising. Don't give up hope I have a good feeling for both of you! :)

sweetpea- That is so cute about your LO! How much longer until you find out the gender?


----------



## Rachel789

I finally got around to my birth story! It is kind of long but here it is:

Starting Tuesday April 30th-May 3rd I was having Braxton Hicks contractions every 6-8 minutes, they did not hurt but were very uncomfortable. Once this started I was feeling like things would happen soon. I had my prenatal appointment on Friday, May 3rd at 39+5. The mid wife checked my cervix and I was one cm dilated and 50% effaced. She did a sweep and said at the most it would be a week until I had the baby but it really could be anytime now. She suggested I try to do some walking to get things going. DH and I went out for dinner that night and had pizza, then went to the mall to do some walking since it was hot outside. While having dinner and walking around the contractions were still about 6-8 minutes apart but at this time they were starting to get slightly painful. We went home and watched tv and while I was laying on the couch I was getting more uncomfortable but still not too bad and I didnt think it was labor yet. I went to bed around 11 or 12 and woke up at 3 a.m. and that is when the contractions started to get painful. I kept trying to go back to sleep but I couldnt. For an hour I was in and out of bed and timing the contractions, which were around 5 minutes apart and finally around 4 a.m. I woke DH up and told him I thought this was it. I was starving so I asked him to make me some eggs and toast and I continued to time the contractions, which remained around 4-5 minutes apart. I ate only a few bites of food and took a shower around 5 a.m. and I noticed in the shower they were coming more frequently. Once I got out and timed them again they were 3 minutes apart so I told DH we needed to hurry up and pack the last few things we needed and get moving. He didnt quite believe I was as far along as I was and kept asking if I was sure it was time yet, but I was in a lot of pain at that point and we had a 30 minute ride to the hospital so I decided we should go to be safe. When we got in the car the contractions slowed down to 6 minutes or so apart, I thought to myself great I will probably get there and be sent home. We arrived at the hospital around 6:30 a.m. and were sent to triage and they checked me and said I was 6 cm dilated! I couldnt believe I was that far along already. So they admitted me and sent me to labor and delivery. I told them in triage that I wanted to epi so they took some blood work and said once that came back ok I could get my epi. The contractions continued to get more intense and I was impatiently waiting for my epi. The anesthesiologist was in an emergency c-section so they said the attending would come. Three times I was told he was on his way and he never showed up. It was such torture thinking the pain relief was coming, I kept staring at the door and no one came. DH and my mom were very surprised at how I was handling the contractions. I wanted complete silence and I just breathed through them and didnt make a noise. For me it was better to remain in control than to scream in pain. Finally after waiting 2.5 hours the anesthesiologist came and got my epi in within 6 minutes, they said that was very fast and it helped that I was able to start very still which was so difficult during the painful contractions. Getting the epi was so easy and did not hurt at all. Finally I was able to relax and talk normally and take a little nap. I was exhausted as I only slept a couple hours during the night. They checked my cervix again right after the epi was in, and from 7 a.m. until 11 a.m. I hadnt progressed at all, I was still only 6 cm. They went ahead and broke my water and at this time I was told there was meconium in the water and the baby would not be able to be placed on my chest immediately after birth. They had to check her out first and make sure she was ok. I was very disappointed but all that mattered to me at that point was she is healthy and taken care of. A couple hours after they broke my water they checked me again and I had only progressed to 7 cm so they decided it would be a good idea to start me on Pitocin to get my contractions stronger and closer together. It was around 1:00 p.m. that they started the Pitocin and by around 3:00 p.m. I was fully dilated and the babys head was down very low and DH told me he could see her hair and she had dark hair. I started crying at this point because I knew I would be meeting her soon. I was so numb from the epi that I couldnt feel the contractions so the nurse had to tell me when to push. I didnt even feel the ring of fire everyone talks about when she crowned. I was told even with the epi I would feel the ring of fire and that pushing on average takes about 2-3 hours. I pushed for around 35 minutes and Shaelyn Marie was born on Saturday, May 4th at 3:38 p.m. weighing 9 pounds 3 ounces and 21 inches long. I was in shock when I heard how big she was. Everything was ok with the meconium and after they checked her out and cleaned her off she was given to me. It was the most amazing feeling looking into her eyes and holding her for the first time, I couldnt stop crying! I ended up tearing really bad; it was a 3rd degree tear. The recovery hasnt been fun but it was more than worth it and I would do it all over again for her.


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh wow what a beautiful story. I just cried reading it <3


----------



## sweetpea417

Went to see the mw today. Baby's heartbeat was 149, measuring good. I was told I have an anterior placenta which is the reason I haven't felt much movement so I'm bummed about that. 

Ultrasound is June 5th. 3 loooong weeks away til we know boy or girl. I'm impatient!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay how exciting! I had an anterior placenta too. I felt very small movements here and there around 17-18 weeks but they weren't obvious until 22-23 weeks.


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks Rachel it helps to hear it from someone else. It scares me at times cause everyone else as far along as me have been feeling significant movement.

Haus-when do u test? Come on :bfp:! We could definitely use 2 this month!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Beautiful story Rachel! Thanks for taking the time to write it :)

My chart is kind of making me sad - seeing horsey's kind of gives me a teeny bit of hope. Not really expecting anything though if I'm honest. Either way I keep telling myself if I don't get pregnant I have another month that I can wear a size zero. That's an upside right? I hate sounding so vain, but it helps :( Cross those fingers ladies!

Anyways had a draw today to test my thyroid levels so I should find out next week at my appointment if things are still going okay. I have never had a blood draw hurt so much! Omg! The first time I had it done I was nervous because I'm not a fan of needles, but it didn't hurt. The second and third time were a piece of cake, but this time? Stung so bad and my arm had a not so fun stinging sensation for an hour after. Totally weird.


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm holding out hope lady! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> I'm holding out hope lady! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

When will u test?


----------



## Hausfrau

I did late night on....8dpo? (I think it was) and got a :bfn: I'm just waiting for AF, and will test if she's late :)


----------



## rmsh1

Can't wait to hear what flavour your bean is Sweetpea!

And good luck Haus, come on, another BFP!


----------



## sweetpea417

Boo Haus! Just saw your chart. :hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Yep and having another painful start to AF (also wtf another short cycle -27 days). Gonna mention it to my doctor on Tuesday because I really don't like how suddenly this has started.

Thanks :)


----------



## horseypants

Haus, I am sorry.


----------



## ashleywalton

Sorry haus. :hugs: to you!

sweetpea-I am excited for June 5th now! Will you take your LO with you to the scan. We took our older 2 when we did the 3D scan and they loved it!

Rachel-What a great story...got super teary eyed. Glad you eventually got that epi especially since they gave you pitocin. Hope you have completely recovered and are enjoying your baby! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

My thyroid is finally in normal range - albeit a bit on the high normal side. BUT my TSH was 7.2 down to 3.5 (3 months ago) and just recently .5! Normal range is between .2 and .4

:happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Haus! That bfp of yours is not far away!


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news haus, congrats!!


----------



## horseypants

Yei!


----------



## sweetpea417

Whoohoo go Haus!!! :happydance: I feel your :bfp: is in the VERY near future!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! :)

I'm just hoping I'm not pregnant this month. I wasn't very careful so I need fingers, toes, and whatever else is crossable to be crossed lol. Of course if I am I would be thrilled. Just sayin' :)


----------



## sweetpea417

I wouldn't worry about anything you do so early if you end up pregnant. That's what the docs always say anyway!


----------



## sweetpea417

Scan in a few hours! :d


----------



## Rachel789

Yay can't wait to hear what your having!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Can't wait to find out what you're having!!!


----------



## sweetpea417

It's a boy!!!! I'm over the moon :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww sweetpea that's awesome!! So cool you get to have one of each :) congrats!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Sweetpea! One of each!


----------



## sweetpea417

Thank you! Here are some pics of the lil cutie pie!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/Facebook/image_zps06d986a3.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/Facebook/image_zps81fe7f20.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/Facebook/image_zps72ef5ddd.jpg


----------



## ashleywalton

Woohoo!!! How exciting!!! 
Do you guys have any ideas on names? So excited for you hun.


----------



## sweetpea417

Thank you! I had the perfect girl name picked out but alas it is a boy so now we have to talk about boys names lol (we so thought we were having a girl so was a complete shock! Hubby likes Thomas and we would call him Tommy so most likely he will be a Tommy :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Just wanted to say hi if any ladies are still around. Thread has gotten super quiet.


----------



## Rachel789

I'm still here. It's too quiet in here :(


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep.. I can't help checking it :) it's like my go to thread. I only posted in here for most if the time I've been on B&B. Now I post other places but this is my "home" thread. Miss you girls!


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm still around! :) I'm on the other side of the country (back home in Nova Scotia) visiting my parents. Congrats on the boy sweetpea! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Oooh fun! What's Nova Scotia like?


----------



## ashleywalton

I've been quiet...going through a tough time right now. Got bad news about the cause of my back pain and numbness...still waiting on a definite diagnosis...will update you all when I know...


----------



## rmsh1

I'm still here, not much to report other than Emma is nearly 3 months old :shock:


----------



## Rachel789

Ashley I'm so sorry to hear you are going through that. I really hope everything turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh Ashley ill be wishing good prognosis for you darlin. Sorry to hear you are going through that :(

Bex I can't believe Emma is already 3 months! Time is flying!

Rachel hi! How is mommyhood so far?


----------



## Rachel789

sweetpea everything is going good, it is very exhausting but I wouldnt change my new life for the world :)


----------



## Rachel789

Here are some pictures of Shaelyn

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaecar_zps8dad32b9.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaedress_zpsade0fa21.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaepropic_zps2816314a.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

So beautiful! I love especially the little dress she has on in the second pic <3 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hausfrau

Nova Scotia was fun! I love being home because it's so different then where I'm living now, I love having the ocean right there :) Unfortunatly I fell down a step and sprained my foot badly :( Just saw your update btw - congrats on the boy! 

Cute pics Rachel! Need more pics Bex! Haha :)

Hope everything is okay Ashley! :hugs:

Horsey, what's new??


----------



## rmsh1

OK you want pics, here are some....

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/em37.jpg

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/em38.jpg

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/Em39.jpg

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/Em40.jpg

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/Em41.jpg

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/Em42.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

awwwwwwww she is too cute!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> awwwwwwww she is too cute!!!!

Thanks! See how it looks like she has no eyebrows? They are so light!


----------



## sweetpea417

Love all the pics!


----------



## Rachel789

Lol she will get some one day! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Omg Bex so sweet! You guys all have such cuties! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Such sweet babies! :)
Thanks for the kind words.

I got my results a week ago and I have been soaking it all in since. I have something in my spinal cord. The test they did came back fine, so no tumor, cancer or infection BUT now they want to do a biopsy so they can determine what it is so they can know how to treat it. It is scary since it is IN my spinal cord which is very DELICATE. So as of now July 9th I speak with my dr and if we decide yes then the surgery/biopsy will be the next day.


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: I am sorry you have to go through this Ashely. I am glad to hear it isn't cancer, ect. Hoping they can figure out what it is and get you feeling better soon.


----------



## sweetpea417

So sorry to hear this Ashley but like Rachel said, very glad to hear it's not cancer! Will be thinking of you these upcoming weeks darlin


----------



## Hausfrau

Glad it's not cancer Ashley. I understand how you feel though, your spine is such a sensitive area. Hope all goes well! :)

I'm back after spending two weeks at home! I sprained my foot badly, but it's starting to become useful again! :) DH and I are off to NYC and Chicago for two weeks, leaving tomorrow. Hope you guys are all doing well! Where are the updates?? :)


----------



## Rachel789

I'm so jealous of all your traveling haus!


----------



## sweetpea417

Me too! So jealous :) but very happy that you and DH get to travel lots of fun places together! I loved NYC (went there when I was 16). Never been to Chicago!

No news here really. 24 weeks Saturday. Time is a-dragging along.. Wish it was Oct already :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

I'm dreading October as that is when I will have to go back to work :(


----------



## sweetpea417

I hear ya Bex! I don't know how I'm gonna keep working right after the baby is here. I literally will have to work from home for about 2 months and then go back full time. But I will most likely be working right after I have him : / no maternity leave for us :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

What will you do with your kiddies sweetpea? Day care or home care or something? My mum is going to stay for the first month I return to work, and look after Emma, then she will be in daycare :(


----------



## sweetpea417

My hubby works nights and I work days. LO is in preschool for a few hours in the morning and DH will be daddy daycare while I'm at work. I know I'm gonna have a hard time leaving him but we need for me to keep working


----------



## rmsh1

I would love if we could do that - one of us keep looking after Emma, but just not possible. We have entertained ideas of OH getting part time work in the evenings, and he look after Emma during the day, but dont think that is going to work for us. I dont want her to go to daycare but no choice. We need to get out of this one bed place, having Emma in our room is really affecting my sleep :haha: She needs her own room asap


----------



## Hausfrau

What's new ladies?


----------



## sweetpea417

Hey Haus! Nothing new here really. How are you lady?


----------



## Hausfrau

I'm good! Just got back from the US :)

I miss how active this thread used to be! C'mon ladies! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Not much happening here :) I start physio on Tuesday for my pelvic floor muscles. Still getting some pain nearly 4 months on :wacko:

Emma is doing well, here is a pic :)

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/IMG_4785.jpg

https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/IMG_4829.jpg

How can you pull this little thumb out when she looks so peaceful??
https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/rmsh1/IMG_4831.jpg


----------



## sweetpea417

Awww I love pics when they suck their thumbs. So cute :)

I am good. 26 weeks on Saturday. I am growing more and more impatient by the second.


----------



## horseypants

Mmmm... hi!

Missed you guys. Sorry for disappearing for so long. I've been writing in my journal, posting in some facebook groups and trying to stay calm and carry on. After all, it is 

WKMWD


----------



## Rachel789

Hi everyone! All is well here just keeping busy with LO. Where will you be traveling next haus?

She is so adorable Bex! Shaelyn finds her thumb here and there so I think we will have a thumb sucker too :). So cute! Hope the physio works out well


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey, sweetpea- how's pregnancy treating you?


----------



## horseypants

I'm still worried all the time. Hoping to gain some confidence after my NT scan in two weeks. I'll be thirteen weeks once that's done.


----------



## Rachel789

I worried throughout my pregnancy. Even when she started kicking if there were quieter days I would worry. And now that she is here I still worry. It never ends and is a normal part of being a mommy. Everything will be fine, I am so excited for you!!


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm always worrying too. I think it comes with mommy territory. Dh says I worry too much 

i feel fine. I am getting to the uncomfortable part of the pregnancy. Can't wait to be in third trimester next week and on the home stretch. I think Brady bruised a couple of ribs last night cause they HURT like hell


----------



## sweetpea417

Oh yay I just realized I have 99 days left!! :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

Yay sweetpea! How neat :). 

R&R, how were you guys feeling at 30 weeks?


----------



## rmsh1

Hmmm at 30 weeks, my heartburn was in full force and I had started medication to control it, I had also started thyroid meds. I think I still felt OK though, glad the ms had stopped. I was still walking around OK then


----------



## Rachel789

I felt great from 14 weeks-37 weeks. Had heartburn here and there but I have heartburn at times when I am not pregnant so that wasn't a big deal. I really didn't get too uncomfortable until the last couple weeks. Shaelyn rarely hurt me from the kicking. I think she only got my ribs a few times, I was lucky!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I have been pretty quiet here. They ended up canceling my surgery and want to do a repeat MRI in a couple months to check the growth or lack of hopefully and decide then what to do. It sucks cause they waited to cancel the day before and oh my gosh I was so stressed out i was getting so nervous about having surgery I felt sick. So now we wait for two months. It's just been stressful. 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry you had to go through that unecessary stress Ashley :(. I hope the MRI shows it doesn't grow.


----------



## sweetpea417

Sorry to hear about them cancelling your surgery. Hopefully it means that there are improvements happening that they want to monitor!

I am doing well. Just celebrated LO's 4th birthday yesterday. We had a Mickey Mouse party and went to a carnival. It was a lot of fun :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. 
Aww sweetpea 4 years old already?! I cannot believe that Kelsie turns 5 in a few weeks and then starts kindergarten! I am so happy that I didn't have surgery though so that I can focus on that.


----------



## Hausfrau

I totally feel like a loser because I have nothing to contribute here :( I took a mini break the last two months because I'm worried that since my thyroid is behaving normally now, that a pregnancy would screw things up. I just want a little ticker or to be able to talk babies with you all.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## horseypants

Aww haus. I've missed you, but I'm around whenever you want to talk. :hug:


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Aww haus. I've missed you, but I'm around whenever you want to talk. :hug:


Thanks Horsey! I am thrilled for you all (so happy to see your ticker btw!). I just have something going on that I just don't know about...life is kinda messy at the moment....


----------



## sweetpea417

As horsey said, we are here to talk (regardless the topic!) hope you are doing ok lady <3


----------



## Rachel789

Yes haus we are always here to talk :hugs: I miss this thread lets get it going again!


----------



## rmsh1

I'm still here too!!!


----------



## horseypants

Haus you better chime in before I make this page hundred percent prego explosion. Theoretically, 82 percent prego explosion would be much more fair.


----------



## Hausfrau

horseypants said:


> Haus you better chime in before I make this page hundred percent prego explosion. Theoretically, 82 percent prego explosion would be much more fair.

*chime*

Or should I be hiding from the prego explosion? Haha

Just dealing with my dad having cancer, that is oddly enough the least of my issues.


----------



## horseypants

Oh, haus. I'm so sorry, for that and all the rest.


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry too :(


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Haus :(


----------



## sweetpea417

<3 haus


----------



## sweetpea417

Thought I would give an update to you ladies.. Just had my 28/29 week midwife appt. all looks great with baby- measuring 29 weeks, in head down position with heartbeat at 145. Can't wait to meet our little Brady in 11 weeks... Too far away!


----------



## horseypants

Yay sweetpea, I can't wait to meet him either! How are you feeling?


----------



## rmsh1

Glad everything is going well sweetpea :)

I am going back to work in October and am quite apprehensive about that. Have booked Emma into childcare :( I have two job offers to choose from, but waiting to hear back from a third as it is a higher managerial job. So careerwise things are on the up, but means I have to leave Emma


----------



## sweetpea417

I know that feeling and it sucks :hugs: but it does get easier after awhile.

Horsey I feel good. Just tired for the most part and really anxious for my due date to get here. The last trimester feels so long to me cause I am really impatient


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear everything is well sweetpea. I know it feels like its far away but you will be meeting your baby boy before you know it!

Bex- that's great news about the job offers. As sweetpea said, with time it will get easier leaving Emma. 

Horsey- how are things going for you? I hope pregnancy is treating you well :)

Haus- I hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Rachel, in the last three weeks I went from absolutely terrified to supremely confident and finally able to "enjoy my pregnancy." I still have the momentary scare, but the majority of the last two weeks has been happiness and planning for the future. It feels amazing. I am so lucky. <3 Symptom-wise, the first few weeks were a lot of moodiness (now occasional pissed off or weepy, but not quite as bad) some nausea and random food aversions and heavy fatigue. I'd cry out of exhaustion by about 5 lol, fall asleep early, wake up a lot throughout the night, go to the bathroom constantly and wake up for real at 6.30am like clockwork. (Not normal for me to wake up before 9am - I start work at 10am.) 

Now the only thing left is occasional nausea, stuff makes me cry or get protective more easily, I drink a ton of water and always need more, a little fatigue, but not as bad as before. ....And there's this guy at work who I've been avoiding working with by taking some shifts off. I told my job it is kind of a summer vacation - but the taking it easy ends at the end of the month.... too bad cause he really stresses me out.......... but my wedding is November 23! So I'll be leaving for a wedding vacay in mid november and then taking (unpaid) maternity leave early - so I'll be off, wedding through due date, Jan 28 and then a few weeks or months on top of that. It'll be good to feel I have my life in order before baby comes, or be on bed rest if necessary. My wedding is happening when Im thirty weeks, so Im trying to really take it easy/not take chances.

Rmsh1, that is great news about your career taking off again. You can do it, mamma.

Sweetpea, I've been seeing pictures of your girl on fb and love 'em. R&R, you you too. My what cuties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haus, how you feeling today? What exciting jet setting plans do you have coming up next?


----------



## rmsh1

Sweetpea I did some stalking and added you on facebook :)

Horsey, so glad you are feeling positive now!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey that is so good that you are confident and positive. You really should enjoy your pregnancy. I miss being pregnant :(

You have a good game plan for you wedding and taking time off for maternity. I can't wait to see wedding pics and baby pics!!


----------



## horseypants

Have a lovely weekend, ladies. On the off chance that you would like to come to my wedding, Nov 23 in SF, send me your address and I'll mail you an invite.


----------



## sweetpea417

I would love to horsey but my parents are flying up to Alaska on Nov 23 and leaving Nov 30 to see Brady. I will be thinking of you though in your beautiful dress and looking fabulously preggo <3


----------



## rmsh1

I wanna come! :brat:


----------



## horseypants

Rmsh, you should ;). SF is the best city. 

I'm having a very full weekend away from home, so before I left, I tried to find baby with the Doppler but didn't have any luck as usual. I'm 14 weeks. My bloating and constipation are much less suddenly and so of course I've started to worry a tiny bit again. We're at OH's mom's house this morning. She is so happy I'm pregnant! It is wonderful, but also makes me second guess myself a bit as far as whether things are really progressing well. I'm sure they are..... I wish I had an ultrasound machine!


----------



## sweetpea417

Horsey I know it's hard but please stop stressing! You have a perfect rainbow baby growing inside you and you are past the dangers of the first trimester. Any chance of things going south are fractional if that. This baby was meant to be yours and I'm sure you feel that down inside <3 I wish I could erase your past heart ache :( but just know that this baby is strong, healthy and will be in your arms before you know it!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Horsey- in the second trimester you are supposed to feel better. I remember when I hit 14 weeks all of the sudden I felt great, that's totally normal so enjoy it!

I wish we could come to the wedding, but we will have family in town around then for thanksgiving. I want to see lots of pics though!


----------



## horseypants

Whew. My ass is gonna stop being complainy now. Thanks, Mammas.


----------



## rmsh1

Be happy to be feeling better Horsey, it is just a sign of your pregnancy :hugs: I wish my MS had disappeared around 14 weeks! It was nasty!

I would love to come back to SF, we enjoyed our visit there a few years ago :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

*Sneaks in*

Hey hey everyone! I know I haven't posted here in oh hell I forgot how long ago it was LOL. So I quit trying and broke up with the ex boyfriend took me forever to get him to go the hell away. Now I am back. New b/f looking good too Not going to jinx it though. I am 12 (will be 13) days late. 2 Neg tests so far. I had my last monthly June 27th. Boyfriend is going bonkers he wants me to go to the ER because of me being nauseated but I keep putting it off. I don't think I am stressed but who knows. I get nauseated when I wake up but fades away. I get cramps like crazy I am ready for the evil witch to just show up so we can try again. He was soooo upset about the first test coming up neg that I didn't tell him about the 2nd one. He is ready to try again I think he's the one who is having the baby fever, I'm just chillin on the road somewhere 

Hope everyone is doing great! I miss all ya'll!


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome back lbk, it's been soooo long! I hope your bfp is coming, your symptoms sound promising :thumbup:


----------



## sweetpea417

Welcome back!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I see more and more have got preggers since I have been gone and a few have popped!! How exciting! Glad everyone got those BFP! How are ya'll all doin??


----------



## sweetpea417

Doing well for the most part here. I have about 2 months to go with my pregnancy and am really anxious for him to be here already! Other than that, I can't complain. How have things been with you guys?


----------



## Rachel789

All is well here, still working on getting Shaelyn to sleep better so we can move her into her own room.

I can't believe you only have two months to go, wow that went fast! How are you feeling?


----------



## rmsh1

What's sleep again?? :haha:


----------



## sweetpea417

Lol Bex right! Yeah I'm remembering slowly how little sleep you get with a newborn lol. Rachel I really find the time dragging actually but it's cause I'm anxious and excited. It's hard to just enjoy my pregnancy when I just can't wait to meet him.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I am going on 22days missed period. Eeks! I just got another test. Not a fist response but its a good brand i hope. Answer is what i got this time, ill be taking it in the morning when i wake up so it is close to bed time for me so i can wake up and take it lol. I will post later if its pos. Or neg. I cant take pictures and post right now. My 5yr old knocked my computer over and it cracked the screen. Oh i was soo mad but i am taking it in to get fixed. I am using my kindle right now to get on the net, although it is not the same. Glad everyone is doing good. Sleep will return once kiddos are in school lol. My youngest will start school next year bummer! Well if i am preg then i will have another 4yrs without much sleep rofl cant wait. <3 yall.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

test is neg. Blah i just want the :witch: to show up


----------



## Hausfrau

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. :)

I recently found out my thyroid level is perfect at 1.75 (in Canada normal range is anywhere between .3 to 4). So I'm happy about that. My iron levels are sucky again though and I am feeling the effects of that big time, it sucks.

My DH told me he thinks maybe I am too thin to get pregnant. Apparently one of his friends was told to gain weight before trying to conceive. Has anyone heard anything about this? Google is no help haha. For the record I am barely 5'5" and weigh in at about 110 pounds on a good day. Yeah I'm a walking skeleton, don't judge :rofl:

Thanks for the concern about my dad, he's doing well although stopping chemo temporarily because his white blood count is too high and they are concerned about what may be causing that.

I laughed that you all asked where I was travelling to next haha. My DH is en route to becoming partner at his firm and will be going to their annual retreat this year, he asked me to pick a place I'd like to go and he'll fly me there and we'll meet up afterwards. San Francisco, San Diego, or Seattle are places I'm thinking of. We're planning on going to Australia in January...

Holy crap that was super long. :rofl:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Being too thin has nothing to do with getting pregnant at least not from what I have seen. I see people who are like a stick from a tree and the smallest squeeze could probably break them and see them get pregnant and have healthy babies. I know being overweight can effect the getting pregnant. I am still waiting for the witch to show, it's driving me insane as well as the boyfriend, he is constantly messaging me to see how I am feeling.


----------



## rmsh1

Haus, I have heard being too thin can affect fertility, but normally in the way of not ovulating regularly. Many anorexic girls are not fertile, and do not have AFs. But you are having regular cycles now right? Your thyroid is sorted, so hopefully it is just a matter of time now :hugs:

What? No trip to NZ??


----------



## horseypants

You told me he was an accountant ;)


----------



## Rachel789

Haus I agree with Bex. If being too thin were affecting you, your cycles would be off, like infrequent or no ovulation. I have a friend who is friend skinnier than you believe it or not and she is on her second pregnancy.

Australia sounds amazing although I dont think I could handle that long of a plane ride!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

The witch was suppost to come today or based on if i had last months period. I am now so lost and grrr. I'm crampyish no spotting no real symptoms of my period showing. I feel bloated and so nauseated. If i dont have my period by the end of the week i will go get checked. Kinda worried now dunno what could be going on.


----------



## sweetpea417

:hugs: maybe it's a sign you could be pregnant? How many pregnancy tests did you take?


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! Yes I'm still having normal cycles thankfully! My DH was concerned because I am really quite thin and he wants me to get to a healthy weight again (I'm about 112 pounds at 5'5" today so getting there - my goal is 115):) My thyroid is continuing to respond better than expected to the Sythroid and I'm getting my iron levels to a decent level again so hopefully it should only be a matter of time :)

Bex, I am trying my hardest to get him to go to NZ because I really want to go!

Sweetpea how did you get to 32 weeks already??!?


----------



## sweetpea417

Oooh I love the activity happening on that fertility chart lady!! :thumbup: I am super excited to hear about your thyroid. This is fantastic news <3

I thought that to myself this morning about the time too. I thought.. wow, it is almost freakin' September already :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I am happy to hear that haus! It will only be a matter of time now that you have everything sorted.

Sweetpea- you will be meeting your baby boy soon! Where did the time go?!?!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

I have taken over 10. Last one was Sunday it was neg too.


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks ladies! :)

Where did/are you guys posting belly pics? I don't have any of you on facebook :(


----------



## horseypants

I'd love to have you on facebook....


----------



## sweetpea417

Yes me too please :D


----------



## Hausfrau

Can you both PM me your facebook info? I wanna add you both too! My facebook is lame and I hardly have anyone added haha


----------



## rmsh1

Add me too :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yes add me as well. I will pm you my info.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Blah the witch finally showed i believe. Took long enough and blah cramping from hell which i swear caused a tooth ache.


----------



## sweetpea417

:hugs: boooooo witch!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Now i can start all over again ^_^ which my boyfriend is excited about on soooo many levels lol. Me I'm just going to go with the flow. I'm not going to take opks this time around or anything just bed whenever i feel up to it. Maybe we will get lucky without worrying when the big O comes and we can be relaxed. That is my plan just ignore all help and see what happens.


----------



## sweetpea417

That is how I got my :bfp: ;) 

I was still charting that cycle but I said to hell with the opks and just tried to relax as much as possible and then just like that....


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Not even going to chart lol i have better luck when just relaxing and not thinking about it at all.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck lbk! I also had a more relaxed approach the cycle I got my bfp. There must be something to it.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi!
So its been a while since I've been on here...sorry about that...so much has been going on.
My grandpa is all cancer free now *we think* They were able to remove all of it. He goes back Friday for more tests to be sure. He had to have one kidney completely removed cause it was the size of a football! 
I was diagnosed with Chiari Malformation & Syringomelia. I have two very large systs(syrinx). I will be having brain surgery this month or next to give my brain and spinal cord some pressure relief. Then, the recovery will begin and it may take a while for all my pain to go away. It makes complete sense once I was explained what is going on with me...so yeah I've been dealing with so much and am just ready to feel better.

sweetpea-I cannot believe you're so close to having your baby in your arms!
horsey-how ya doing?!
everyone else sorry my brain is not catching up with me well right now...getting tired and in pain...so I will drop back in a few days...


----------



## sweetpea417

Wow Ashley you are so brave to have to go through all that! :hugs: wish I could hurry the pain away for you but it sounds like you will be finally on the road to some relief <3

I am too excited to hold my lil Brady I can't stand it! He will be here soon and then I will hate myself for wishing the time to go fast like I do now


----------



## Rachel789

Ashley- I am sorry to hear you have had to go through all of this but it's good there is a solution. I wish you a safe surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## Rachel789

Only 7 more weeks sweetpea, he will be here before you know it.


----------



## sweetpea417

Teehee less than that hopefully! 5-6 if I'm lucky! I'm hoping he comes a tad early but I know its not best to get your hopes up :haha:


----------



## horseypants

Zomg time flies :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. I am definitely just ready to feel better! 
I cannot believe my baby is 10 months old today! Here are some pics we took recently


----------



## sweetpea417

Awe cute! I love the totem pole of beautiful girls <3


----------



## Rachel789

Beautiful family Ashley!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you ladies. How is everyone?


----------



## Rachel789

All is well here, just enjoying my baby girl. She is so much fun now! She just needs to start sleeping better, I'm so tired :sleep:


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh Rachel It gets easier...its off and on for the first year because they are going through so much. Mine is 10 months and shes off and on because of teething now...


----------



## Rachel789

I just wish we had some hope, she hasn't sttn yet. She only feeds once at night but wakes 4-6x a night, it needs to get better or we will have try some kind of sleep training. I am trying to give her till 6 months at least. She is still in our room because it would be even that much more exhausting if she was in a different room.


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw. I'm so sorry. Question:Do you have a routine at bedtime every night? That really helped with ours.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes we do, and sometimes she falls asleep easily but just wakes too much. I just think we have a bad sleeper and may have to do some sleep training one day to get her sleeping better. It's not good for any of us!


----------



## Hausfrau

Ashley you have such a beautiful family, love your pics!

I finally added you all to Facebook! Sorry it took a million years! Haha. Just no mentions of TTC please :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hausfrau said:


> Ashley you have such a beautiful family, love your pics!
> 
> I finally added you all to Facebook! Sorry it took a million years! Haha. Just no mentions of TTC please :)

Don't worry, no one mentions TTC or BnB, we are all pretty good at that! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

I'd love to have you all on facebook as well. Find me Ashley Walton in CA. I sure hope you are all well. I hardly get on the computer because of my back so facebook is easier since I can get on my phone...


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Mine is www.facebook.com/daisy.varnell no mentioning of ttc dont want people to know until i am preg :) then they can know lol. Im in the tww right now. Dont think i got the egg though, not checking symptoms or anything just chillin and going along with the flow. Got a tad nauseated yesterday though but i might be getting the virus my son had. On other news i got a new kitten because my cat is starting to act odd, like not going to be around much longer :( which my son will be upset about which is why we got a kitten. Unlike our cat cash he is all black we named him spooks.


----------



## Hausfrau

ashleywalton said:


> I'd love to have you all on facebook as well. Find me Ashley Walton in CA. I sure hope you are all well. I hardly get on the computer because of my back so facebook is easier since I can get on my phone...

I love having you all on Facebook now! Ashley do you have an email to search by? There are a bunch of Ashley Waltons! :) (you can pm it)


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi all! Just seeing how you ladies all are doing. I haven't updated in awhile. Just waiting for things to start moving here with the lil guy hopefully soon here in a few weeks. I am full term on Saturday! Whoohooo!!! How's everyone?


----------



## Rachel789

How exciting sweetpea! Keep us up to date. How are you feeling?

All is well here, not a whole lot to speak of. Still trying to sort the sleep issues out.


----------



## rmsh1

Yay full term already sweetpea! Can't wait to see some piccies of little Brady :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Rachel789 said:


> How exciting sweetpea! Keep us up to date. How are you feeling?
> 
> All is well here, not a whole lot to speak of. Still trying to sort the sleep issues out.

Booo to the sleep thing! It does get better I promise! Hang in there mama!

I am feeling actually good at the moment lol (not trying to jynx anything though!) Mostly just back pain in the am when I wake up but this week I have gotten a sudden burst of energy so I am trying to nest and clean house and of course get some time in with DD while she is still an only child.


----------



## sweetpea417

rmsh1 said:


> Yay full term already sweetpea! Can't wait to see some piccies of little Brady :)

I know I think the anticipation of seeing what he looks like is gonna kill me for the next few weeks! I just want to hold him already <3


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Good luck Sweet Pea!! Keep us posted :). 

Well I am waiting for AF to show. I haven't messed with checking my symptoms, I have been ignoring them so I cant really tell anyone much about my symptoms except that I had pains the 9th-10th 14th, last night and tonight. Not sure what to really make of it. AF is suppose to show some time this week. I am not keeping track of the witch either until she shows or not LOL. I havent POAS, haven't told anything to the b/f so he is in the dark lol Although I don't think he would have cared to much the 23rd was his bday and his buddies took him out drinking last night and he got soooo plastered LOL I'm so jealous. I wont touch a drink while TTC especially during the TTW dont wanna harm the baby if I am. Hope all is well with ya'll.


----------



## sweetpea417

LBK like I said before, the relaxed approach worked for us rather than all the stressing each month which did not lol. Looks like you are doing just that so maybe you will get pregnant in no time doing it that way! Fingers crossed for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Oh wow your due a few days before my oldest daughters and my bdays LOL. I was born on the 23rd of oct. and Cheyenne my oldest was born on the 21st. She was 5 1/2 weeks early.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Broke down and got a test today. POAS and it's a clear BFN. >.> I quit.


----------



## sweetpea417

:hugs: I will never forget how frustrating TTC was for us. 14 months it took for us to catch the egg second time around and it got to a point where I just wanted to give up too. But looking back now, I'm glad we didn't! I'm sure it won't be much longer for you even though it feels like a million years every month that goes by with a bfn. Hang in there mama!


----------



## LbkMom4Life

:witch: got me thank goodness.



Edit 4:14am

I think... its not getting any heavier or darker.. will update later today.


----------



## LbkMom4Life

Okay the :witch: came and is almost gone. She got darker and heavier and painful the whole time. I thought I was about to explode LOL. But now I have been "charting" not sure how it will go since I never can get it at the same time every day... It changes daily. I think I got it maybe 2 times at the same time. I have a very odd sleep period so I am not sure how well charting will go.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-256480-75649.png


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay sorry guys its been a while. Surgery was a success and I'm feeling better. I think the easiest way to search for me may be [email protected]. Picture is of me and my oldest daughter. I'm in a black tshirt and shes in white and pink stripes if that helps.


----------



## Rachel789

Sweetpea how is everything? I see you're due date is almost here. Anything happening??


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi all! Yep, due Saturday and NOTHING is happening :( I feel like he will stay in there forever. I have joined the desperate ladies club now. :haha: You know the ones who are at their wits end in their last week and trying everything to induce naturally? Yep, totally gone there. I just really don't want to go overdue :cry: At the moment, I'm still going into the office and working even. And I'm fed up with all of my co-workers popping their heads in to ask if I'm still pregnant. I am going to slap the next one I see who does it :haha:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rachel789

How far along were you when you had your first?


----------



## sweetpea417

I was induced with DD at 40w 4 days. She had no signs of coming out except that I lost my plug about a week before induction.


----------



## Hausfrau

sweetpea417 said:


> And I'm fed up with all of my co-workers popping their heads in to ask if I'm still pregnant. I am going to slap the next one I see who does it :haha:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


So are you still pregnant?

*hides*


----------



## sweetpea417

hausfrau said:


> sweetpea417 said:
> 
> 
> and i'm fed up with all of my co-workers popping their heads in to ask if i'm still pregnant. I am going to slap the next one i see who does it :haha:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> so are you still pregnant?
> 
> *hides*Click to expand...

*slap* 

;)


----------



## Rachel789

Anytime now, can't wait to see pics and hear your birth story!


----------



## ashleywalton

Sweet pea thinking of you love.


----------



## sweetpea417

thanks ladies! been having irregular contractions on and off... nothing spectacular really just mild menstrual like cramping. Had bloody show yesterday so hoping it wont be long now. Official due date tomorrow but I heard there is a full moon tonight so maybe I'll be in with all the freaks tonight :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Yay! Hoping it happens soon :)


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Sweetpea!


----------



## Hausfrau

Good luck sweetpea!! :)

I haven't been here in ages how is everyone doing? Anything new and exciting??


----------



## Rachel789

Nothing new here. Shaelyn will be 6 months old soon, time is flying :(. She is so much fun at this age though!

How are you??


----------



## sweetpea417

He's here! I will post birth story later on but Brady was born at 12:59am this morning after a 16 hour labor. He's 8lbs 4oz of perfection<3

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/sweetpea4171/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbe178344.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

Already said it on FB but I will say it again. CONGRATS!! He is beautiful :happydance: hope you are doing well and looking forward to reading your story and seeing more pics :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Congratulations! :)

Nothing new here Rachel, we did just book our tickets for Australia (I convinced DH on going to NZ as well Bex! Lol) though and I am excited!! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that will be such an amazing trip, I'm jealous!


----------



## sweetpea417

Here's my birth story (shortened version)...

I was 4 days late and they said baby was gonna be big so we went ahead and went to the hospital yesterday for an induction. On Monday, my midwife said I was at 3 cm and 75% effaced so I felt good that I was ripe enough to have an easy induction. We got to the hospital and got hooked up to the pitocin drip about 9am. We were scheduled at 6am but it was crazy busy in the morning so had to wait awhile so they could fit us in. At the hospital they checked me and I had made no progress after being on the drip for 5 hours :( midwife came and broke my waters at 3pm to speed things up. I started feeling contractions pretty strong after that. I lasted 5 hours that way in excruciating pain and decided if I was close to 10 cm I was going to go natural. They checked me and I was only a 4-5. I decided to get the epi and it was awesome after that :) I went from a 4 to 10 in about 2 hours. Pushed for 45 min but I couldn't feel where I was pushing so they turned the epi off and let me sleep for an hour. Started pushing again at 12:35am and I could feel EVERYTHING! I was pretty much doing natural birth for this part. Talk about ring of fire when he was crowning and coming out of me. Worst.pain.Ever! But so worth it! Tool about 20 minutes of pushing but he was out and perfect! Weight was 8lbs 4oz everyone says he is a big baby but I think he's just perfect :) he is calm as can be and breastfeeds like a champ. DH and I are so in love. Total labor was 16 hours (4 hours longer than DD) so while his was much harder and longer, I still feel it went pretty smoothly. For the moment we are just waiting to go home and I have barely slept cause I can't stop staring at him.


----------



## rmsh1

Awwww congrats sweetpea! Glad Brady is here now, and thanks for sharing your birth story :)

Haus, when and where will you be on nz?


----------



## Rachel789

Great story thanks for sharing. I was completely numb when I pushed, I felt nothing thank god because I had a 3rd degree tear. Did you tear?


----------



## sweetpea417

I had to have 1 stitch. Nothing terrible thank god!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks for posting your birth story sweetpea! Congrats again :thumbup:

I know! I am so excited! Haha. We're leaving here Dec 25 and returning on Jan 19th. Initially we were going to fly to Auckland first and spend a few days there but it's now easier to fly to Sydney and visit Auckland near the end of our trip. So probably in NZ the second week in January! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Oh Haus, wonder if we can arrange to meet!


----------



## Hausfrau

DH would like to be in Auckland for a week at least so I will definitely let you know! :)


----------



## horseypants

Yay sweetpea!! <3


----------



## Hausfrau

You're up next!


----------



## Hausfrau

*crickets*


----------



## KristinaKarma

How are you doing, Haus? Where are you now in your TTC journey?


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. Sweetpea-Have you added me to facebook? My phone has been acting strange especially my facebook app. So, add me ladies. I don't like getting on this on my phone cause it is so hard for me. Getting on the computer is practically impossible. I miss you ladies. Sweetpea I wanna see more pictures! 
I cannot believe my Lanay is 1. She's such a fun and silly girl. She keeps us on our toes for sure.
How's everyone? It's been 2 months today since my brain surgery. I am healing well but I am still having so much back pain and am getting really tired of it. I'm just over the pain and want it to go away. Hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## Hausfrau

Kristina I am kind of ttc half-assed, I haven't really had the interest in trying. I also recently lost 10pounds that I really couldn't afford to loose so I feel that is going to hold me back as well (can't seem to gain them back either). I'm 5'5" and 105 pounds - I feel like a walking skeleton lol.

You?


----------



## KristinaKarma

Oh wow, sorry to hear that. =/. I miss talking to you! You should start charting, I'd love to stalk your chart. =P. Been to any cool places lately?

As for us, Liam just celebrated his first birthday in October. =). On his birthday, we found out that we're expecting again. I'm currently 12 weeks pregnant, due on June 17th.


----------



## Hausfrau

I know me too, but you kinda dropped off the face of the earth! Haha. We went to NYC/Chicago, back home, to Palm Springs, and are getting ready to go to Australia and New Zeland in less than three weeks!

Congrats


----------



## KristinaKarma

Hausfrau said:


> I know me too, but you kinda dropped off the face of the earth! Haha. We went to NYC/Chicago, back home, to Palm Springs, and are getting ready to go to Australia and New Zeland in less than three weeks!
> 
> Congrats

I'm sorry about that. =/. I didn't feel right sticking around because I got pregnant. I felt guilty.

That's awesome! You've been all over. Haha. When do you find the time to sleep?! =P. Out of all the places that you've ever been, where was your favorite?


----------



## Hausfrau

Ah. I was like what a jerk for disappearing! (Not really, but you should have stayed!) :) I don't think you have Facebook right?

Haha. I like going to the US (you guys have so much stuff that we don't!) and loved Switzerland. I am psyched for New Zealand! I'm expecting to have a tour guide when I eventually make it to Rhode Island!!! Haha


----------



## KristinaKarma

Hausfrau said:


> Ah. I was like what a jerk for disappearing! (Not really, but you should have stayed!) :) I don't think you have Facebook right?
> 
> Haha. I like going to the US (you guys have so much stuff that we don't!) and loved Switzerland. I am psyched for New Zealand! I'm expecting to have a tour guide when I eventually make it to Rhode Island!!! Haha

Actually, I do have a Facebook. I sent you a private message with my name in it. =). 

And omg, definitely! I don't know if I'll ever make it to Canada, but I'd love to see you if you came around! Lots of fun stuff to do in and around RI. Boston is only about an hour from where I live, and there's so many museums and aquariums right next to the water... it's beautiful!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks! :)

I am definitely going to RI someday haha. You will just have to drive here :thumbup:


----------



## Hausfrau

Since I have all of you ladies on my Facebook, I should let you know that I temporally deactivated it as I was having a bunch of problems with my account. I think it looks like I unfriended you, but I did not :)


----------



## LbkMom4Life

OMG Girllllsss where are you all?? I need some input on this month! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2211287-4dpo-7-31-2014-a.html

That isnt all of what I have wrote down, I have been keeping a TTC Journal on Countdowntopregnancy as well. I normally up date those morning and night, but it's basically the same here just has an added few on PM checks.


----------

